# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitioverkon keskinopeus laskenut

## 339-DF

Kymmenisen vuotta sitten rv-verkon keskinopeus todettiin Kanjossa 16 km/h:ksi. Sitä haluttiin nopeuttaa ja erilaisia toimenpiteitä tehtiinkin, tosin paljon vaisummin kuin mitä Kanjon nopeuttamisselvityksessä esitettiin. 

Yhtä kaikki nyt näyttääkin siltä, että raitiovaunujen matkanopeus on itse asiassa pienempi kuin 10 v sitten!

Testi: reittiopas.fi kertoo meille valitun reitin, ajankohdan, pituuden ja matka-ajan.

Linja 4 iltaruuhkassa klo 16:10: Katajanokka-Munkkiniemi 7,7 km ja 33 min. Keskinopeus 14 km/h.

Linja 6 iltaruuhkassa klo 16:10: Arabia-Hietalahti 7,0 km ja 33 min. Keskinopeus 13 km/h.

Käsittämätöntä!

Kokeillaanpa vielä hiljaisena liikennöintiaikana.

Linja 4, aamun ensimmäinen lähtö Merisotilaantorilta klo 5.44: 17 km/h.
Linja 4 klo 22: 16 km/h.

Miten tämä voi ylipäätään olla mahdollista? En edes uskalla kokeilla kolmosta ja seiskaa ettei kokonaan mene usko raitioliikenteen "nopeuttamiseen".

----------


## juhanahi

> Miten tämä voi ylipäätään olla mahdollista?


Nimimerkillä Satunnainen matkustaja sanoisin, että ainakin liikennevalo"etuudella" on jotain tekemistä asian kanssa... Oikeasti, aika harvoin tuntuu näin matkustajasta, että liikennevaloissa saataisiin mitään "etua". Tai mistä minä tiedän, kuinka kauan seistäisiin ilman sitä "etua" valoissa, mutta jotenkin raitiovaunumatkat tuntuvat olevan suurimmaksi osaksi liikennevaloissa seisomista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kymmenisen vuotta sitten rv-verkon keskinopeus todettiin Kanjossa 16 km/h:ksi. Sitä haluttiin nopeuttaa ja erilaisia toimenpiteitä tehtiinkin, tosin paljon vaisummin kuin mitä Kanjon nopeuttamisselvityksessä esitettiin. 
> 
> Yhtä kaikki nyt näyttääkin siltä, että raitiovaunujen matkanopeus on itse asiassa pienempi kuin 10 v sitten!


Näitä tuloksia voisi verrata myös siihen tilanteeseen, että olisi todellakin 100 % valoedut. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että vaunut pysähtyvät vain pysäkeillä. Lähtiessään vaunu tilaa vihreät (tai meillä keltaiset) edessä olevalle pysäkkivälille, jonne siis pääsee välillä pysähtymättä.

Jos lasketaan nelosen reitti hieman yksinkertaistaen, ajoaika päätepysäkkien välillä olisi 25 min. Keskinopeudeksi reittioppaan mukaan 8,6 km pitkälle reitille (Saunalahdentie - Merisotilaantori) tulisi 20,6 km/h.

Edellä oleva on laskettu siten, että reitillä on 24 pysäkkiväliä ja pysähdystä, joista 3 on hitaalla Aleksin osuudella. Keskimääräiseksi pysäkkiväliksi tulee 360 metriä, ja tällä matkalla maksiminopeus voi olla 42 km/h. Nopeampaan vauhtiin ei päästä, kun jo pitää aloittaa jarrutus. Pysäkillä seisontaan on laskettu 15 sek.

Mitä sitten ylimääräinen pysähdys merkitsee? Jokainen pysähtyminen ja liikkeelle lähtö 42 km/h nopeudesta pidentää matka-aikaa 15 sekuntia. Plus tietenkin se aika, jonka vaunu seisoo odottamassa liikkeelleähtöä. Todellinen pidennys on vielä enemmän sen vuoksi, että jos 360 metrin pysäkkivälillä tulee ylimääräinen pysähdys, vaunu ei ehdi kiihdyttää 42 km/h nopeuteen. Jos siis esimerkiksi jokaisella pysäkkivälillä tulee yksi pysähdys liikennevaloihin, jotka kuitenkin vaihtuvat vihreälle heti kun vaunu on pysähtynyt, ajoaika pitenee enemmän kuin 24 x 15 sek = 6 minuuttia, noin 25 % ihanneajasta.

Tämä myös maksaa. Vuorovälillä 4 min. vaunujen etäisyys liikennevaloetuuksien 20, 6 km/h nopeudella on 1,37 km., eli linjalla on 6 vaunua suuntaansa ja yksi odottamassa päätepysäkillä lähtöä. Jos matka hidastuu 6 minuuttia, keskinopeudeksi tulee 16,6 km/h ja vaunujen väliksi 1,1 km, ja vaunuja tarvitaan linjalla 7 ja yksi päätepysäkillä. Kalusto- ja kuljettajakustannuksissa voidaan säästää etuuksin siis kahden vaunun ja kuljettajan kustannukset.

Miten muualla? Strasbourgin raitiotiet vastaavat ympäristöltään meidän raitioteitämme. Ne kulkevat suunnilleen yhtä kauas keskustasta tiiviisti rakennetun kaupungin laidoille. Keskustassa ne ajavat pari kilometriä kävelyalueella. Raitioliikenteen keskinopeus on 21 km/h. Siellä ei pysähdytä kuin pysäkeillä. Oma matka-aika on myös helppo laskea, sillä pysäkkivälin ajo kestää aina minuutin - kuten se olisi ihanneoloissa nelosellakin!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Nimimerkillä Satunnainen matkustaja sanoisin, että ainakin liikennevalo"etuudella" on jotain tekemistä asian kanssa...


Liikennevaloetuuksissa on ainakin tapahtunut muutoksia, kun vanhasta järjestelmästä siirryttiin Helmiin. Monessa risteyksessä taisi käydä niin, että järjestelmää vaihtaessa ratikoiden etuuksia heikennettiin.

----------


## heka

Itsellenikin on tullut vaikutelma, ettei ratikkaliikenne ole ainakaan nopueutunut niiden kymmenen vuoden ajan, jonka olen kulkenut nelosella työmatkat. Ainoa selkeä parannus on Kansallismuseon pysäkillä, jossa liikennevalot eivät enää pysäytä vaunuja niin mielivaltaisesti kuin aikaisemmin. Helmi kyllä ajoittain näyttää toimivan niin kuin pitäisi. Oopperan pysäkiltä kaupunkiin päin lähdettäessä edellä oleva kolmonen pääsee kääntymään Runeberginkadulle, ja takana tuleva nelonen pääsee vielä jatkamaan matkaansa. Mutta sitten jonotetaankin Hesperianpuistojen pysäkille pääsyä jalankulkuvaloissa, joissa kulkee vain satunnaisia kulkijoita jos niitäkään. Edellisessä risteyksessä elegantisti saatu etu valuu täysin hukkaan. Vastaavia tilanteita syntyy varmasti muuallakin ratikkaverkossa. Koko järjestelmän hyöty on kyseenalainen, jos sen ei oikeasti haluta toimivan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koko järjestelmän hyöty on kyseenalainen, jos sen ei oikeasti haluta toimivan.


Ilmeisesti jonkinlaista asennemuutosta on tapahtunut, koska liikenteenohjauskeskuksen ensi vuoden työohjelmassa puhutaan 100% liikennevaloetuuksien tekemisestä neloselle ja kympille Tullinpuomista eteenpäin.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuohan oli hieno uutinen, kuukanko!

Kopion tuolta sivulta tänne:
"Lisäksi toteutetaan linjojen 4 ja 10 loppuosuuksien liikennevaloissa (Tullinpuomista eteenpäin) joukkoliikenteen nollaviive-etuuksia  Nollaviive-etuuksia ei ole Helsingissä aikaisemmin toteutettu. Niiden tavoite on ohjata liikennevaloja siten, että ratikat pääsevät ajamaan pysähtymättä pysäkiltä toiselle."

Siellä lukee vielä:
"Uusitaan tai parannetaan raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuuksia  ongelmallisiksi osoittautuneissa kohteissa, jotka valitaan yhteistyössä liikennelaitoksen kanssa. Kohteita ovat seuraavat viisi:"

Kohteiden tilalla on pelkkää äksää. Onkohan salainen tieto, vaiko ei vielä tiedossa?

----------


## Antero Alku

Ratikoiden liikennevaloetuuksien mahdollisuuksista täytyy todeta, että sellaiset on järjestettävissä vain tietyin edellytyksin. Nämä edellytykset eivät valitettavasti Helsingissä toteudu kovin monessa paikassa. Eli olosuhteet ovat sellaiset, ettei etuuksia voi järjestää.

Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö olosuhteita voitaisi muuttaa. Mutta silloin mennään ristiriitoihin muiden intressien kanssa. Jossain koetaan, että joukkoliikenteen hyväksi uhrataan liiaksi autoilijoiden etuja. Jossain taas tulee vastaan kävelijöiden kohtelu.

Tarkoitan näillä olosuhteilla sitä, että 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä ei ole enää mitään pelivaraa etuisuuksien järjestämiseksi, ja jos valo-ohjauttuja auto- tai jalankulkuristeyksiä on pahimmillaan alle 100 metrin välein, alkaa käydä vaikeaksi hallita valoja.

Asennepuolella ongelmana on, että "autopuolueen" on vaikea hyväksyä sitä tosiasiaa, että Helsingin keskustan nykyisillä liikennemäärillä jokainen autolija joutuu aina seisomaan punaisissa useita kertoja, ajoi mihin suuntaan hyvänsä. Mukaanlukien myös pääkadut. On mahdotonta tehdä sellaista vihreätä aaltoa, ettei koskaan joudu pysähtymään, kun reitit kerran risteävät. Mutta aina tästä purnataan tyyliin: autoilijoita kiusataan tarkoituksella.

Joukkoliikenteen reittejä on vain muutama prosentti autoilijoille mahdollisista reiteistä. Siten olisi mahdollista poistaa raitiovaunuilta turhat pysähdykset muualta kuin silloin, kun ne risteävät itsensä kanssa. Mutta se ei ole hyvä, koska se on autoilijoiden mielestä ratikan suosimista autoilijoiden kustannuksella. Tosiasaissa ne pysähdykset, jotka autoille joka tapauksessa tulevat, sijoittuisivat vain raiteiden kohdalle. Mutta kun se ei käy. Hyväksyttävä pysähdys on vain se, joka tapahtuu toisten autojen vuoksi. Joukkoliikenteen vuoksi tapahtuva pysähdys on autoilijoiden kiusaamista.

Näistä asenteista saitte hyvän kuvan taannoin, kun piti asettaa keskustan nopeusrajoitukset. Niistä saatiin sentään virkamiesten ja lautakuntien yhteinen sopu, mutta valtuusto nousi takajaloilleen. Ehkä muistanette, missä puolueissa autopuolue oli hyvin edustettuna.

Nämä nopeusrajoituksetkin itse asiassa voisivat sujuvoittaa liikennettä. Turha kiihdyttely seuraaviin punaisiin on paitsi tarpeetonta, myös autoilua hidastavaa. Sillä liikkeellelähtö pysähtyneestä liikennevirrasta on hitaampaa kuin pysähtymätön ajo, ja valoristeys läpäisee enemmän autoja kuin seisottamalla. Mutta sitäkään ei autopuolueessa tajuta, koska siellä ollaan sitä mieltä, että mitä kovempi vauhti, sen enemmän autoja pääsee. Ei vaan ole näin, ei edes suoralla tiellä ilman valoja.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Mitähän  tämä mahtaa tarkoittaa käytännössä? (Samalta liikenteenohjauskeskuksen kotisivulta)




> Kolmiosaisen suojatien keskiosan  ja raitiovaunujen risteämiskohdan valo-ohjauksen kehittäminen
> 
> Selvitetään, voidaanko nykyisillä kolmiosaisilla erillisillä suojateillä raitiovaunujen risteämiskohdassa käytettyä liikennevalojen ohjausperiaatetta parantaa erityisesti jalankulkijoiden näkökulmasta


Toivottavasti edellä oleva ei KSV:n mielestä tarkoita samaa kuin ratikan hidastuminen.

Mielestäni voisi parantaa sekä jalankulkijan että ratikan näkökulmasta toteuttamalla Kanjon nopeusraportin esitys lain muuttamisesta. Olkoon autokaistoilla suojatievalot, jos niitä pidetään tarpeellisina, mutta rv-kaistan kohdalla ei. Siellä voi olla Zürichin malliin vaikka ratikasta varoittava vilkkuvalo, jos nyt sitäkään. Nopeuttaisi molempien osapuolten kulkua (lukuunottamatta ehkä aivan käytetyimpiä suojateitä Mannerheimintiellä ja Kaivokadulla).

----------


## Antero Alku

Käytännön ongelma näissä on se, etteivät jalankulkijat ymmärrä, että kadun ja ratikan poikki kulkevalla suojatiellä on kolmet valot. Niinpä kun lähdetään liikkeelle, kuvitellaan, että mennään sitten yli asti, kun jossain on nähty vihreä jalankulkuvalo.

Jatkuvan autovirran alle ei edes omissa ajatuksissaan kävelevä kovin helposti mene, mutta yksittäin kulkeva ratikka ei välttämättä havahduta.

Saksassa tätä ongelmaa on helpotettu ns. Z-suojatiellä, jossa suoraan yli käveleminen on aidoin estetty. Aidat pakottavat jalankulkijan nenän tulevan ratikan suuntaan, eli ensin katsomaan vasemmalle ja sitten oikealle - kuten ainakin minulle jo kansakoulussa päntättiin päähän kadun ylityksestä. Tässä kuva Karlsruhesta.

Suomessa en tällaista ole nähnyt, mutta jospa tulevaisuudessa...

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo oli Kanjossakin vaihtoehtona, muutaman mallipiirroksen kera. Se vain ei ole kaupunkikuvallisesti kovin kaunis.

Esim. Mannerheimintiellä on useita suojatievaloja, jotka voisi mielestäni poistaa kokonaan kaikilta kaistoilta, myös autoilta. Kansallismuseon, Hesperian puiston ja Ooperan pysäkkien molemmissa päissä on valot, toinen pää riittäisi kyllä. Valoja tarvitsevat kulkevat valosuojatietä, muut sitä joka on lähempänä omaa kulkureittiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Arvelen niin, että pysäkkien molempien päiden suojatiet ovat kokemuksen tulosta. Jos suojatie on vain toisessa päässä, toisestakin päästä kuljetaan, kun oma matka on lyhyempi.

Samasta syystä aikanaan annettiin periksi, ja rakennettin Kaivokadulle peräti 3 suojatieparia. Vaikka Kaivokadun poikki pääsi niin kätevästi Asematunnelin kautta, jossa kivat kaupatkin houkuttelivat.

Suojateiden käyttökulttuuri Suomessa on muutenkin vähän niin ja näin. Kun suojateiden käyttämättömyys aikanaan kriminalisoitiin, LVM:n oma porukka piut paut asiasta välitti, vaan juoksivat E-Espan yli suoraan omasta ovestaan. Tämän muistan, koska asia ylitti uutiskynnyksen.

Mikä ratkaisuksi? Perimmältään vika on siinä, että ratikka keskellä Mansukun tapaista moottorikatua on väärässä paikassa. Tai itse asiassa ne autot ovat väärässä paikassa siinä Manskulla. Kun ei ole tarpeeksi hyvä joukkoliikennejärjestelmä...   :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tarkennus tuohon: en tarkoittanut suojateiden poistoa, pelkästään liikennevalojen poistoa. Pysäkillä olisi siis molemmissa päissä suojatie, mutta vain toisessa päässä olisi valot.

Anteron ajatuksen vahvistaa karulla tavalla Paciuksenkaaren pysäkillä parisen viikkoa sitten sattunut onnettomuus, jossa bussista raitiovaunuun rynnännyt nainen jäi auton alle ja kuoli. Hän ei käyttänyt suojatietä, koska ko. pysäkillä sellainen on vain toisessa (väärässä) päässä pysäkkiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kokeilinpa vielä erästä hitaaksi epäilemääni yhteyttä. Linjalla 3B Viiskulmasta Karhupuistoon 3,0 km:n matka kestää iltaruuhkassa 19 min.

Keskinopeus 9,5 km/h.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kokeilinpa vielä erästä hitaaksi epäilemääni yhteyttä. Linjalla 3B Viiskulmasta Karhupuistoon 3,0 km:n matka kestää iltaruuhkassa 19 min.
> 
> Keskinopeus 9,5 km/h.


Joo, vahvistan. Viiskulmasta kävelee keskustaan nopeammin kuin matkustaa ratikalla. Olen kokeillut. Toki kävely oikaisee ratikan reittiin nähden, mutta kyllä se ratikan kyytikin on matelua.

Ja mikä siellä mättää? Raiteilla seisovat henkilöautot, tietenkin!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kopion tuolta sivulta tänne:
> "Lisäksi toteutetaan linjojen 4 ja 10 loppuosuuksien liikennevaloissa (Tullinpuomista eteenpäin) joukkoliikenteen nollaviive-etuuksia  Nollaviive-etuuksia ei ole Helsingissä aikaisemmin toteutettu. Niiden tavoite on ohjata liikennevaloja siten, että ratikat pääsevät ajamaan pysähtymättä pysäkiltä toiselle."


Nyt kun asia on tulossa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätettäväksi, on sanamuoto muuttunut jo epämääräisemmäksi:
"Ratikkalinjojen 4 ja 10 pohjoisosilla tutkitaan mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa etuudet niin, ettei ratikan tarvitse pysähtyä lainkaan liikennevaloihin."

Pahimmassa tapauksessa siis voi käydä niin, että tutkimisen tuloksena todetaan ettei 100% liikennevaloetuisuuksia voida toteuttaa. Vaikka ne voitaisiin toteuttaa, niin teksti kuulostaa vähän siltä että tänä vuonna ei vielä tule mitään valmista vaan hommaa aletaan vasta miettiä tarkemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pahimmassa tapauksessa siis voi käydä niin, että tutkimisen tuloksena todetaan ettei 100% liikennevaloetuisuuksia voida toteuttaa. Vaikka ne voitaisiin toteuttaa, niin teksti kuulostaa vähän siltä että tänä vuonna ei vielä tule mitään valmista vaan hommaa aletaan vasta miettiä tarkemmin.


Ymmärrän tuskan, mutta yritän pysyä positiivisena. Valitettavasti näet kyse on kovin mutkikkaasta asiasta, kun ollaan kaupungin byrokratiassa. Ei riitä se, että liikennevalo-ohjaus päättää muuttaa valo-ohjelmaa ja kytkeä sen mannermaiseen tapaan niin, että ratikalla on pysäkiltä seuraavalle kaikki vihreänä. Siitä pitää sopia katusuunnittelun kanssa ja HKL:n kanssa ja sorkkia HELMIä jne.

Mutta olen vakuuttunut siitä, että yritys on vakava ja tahtotila kaikilla yhteinen. Edes millään poliittisella osastolla, erityisesti Kokoomuksen ja demareiden akselilla ei pitäisi olla mitään tätä vastaan. Ja silloin kaikissa lautakunnissa tämä asia menee läpi kuten virkamiehet sen esittävät.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Kunhan vaan mistään ei nouse sellainen ajatus, että ratikoiden nollaviive-etuudet vaikuttavat autoliikenteen sujuvuuteen negatiivisesti.

----------


## kemkim

Ratikat ovat kyllä käsittämättömän hitaita Helsingissä. Jos lähtee vaikka Sörnäisten metroaseman tietämiltä Rautatientorille, bussi suhaa kutosen ohi, vaikka ratikka ajaisi suurinta sallittua vauhtia. Metro on toki vielä nopeampi, mutta siirtymiset tunnelitasolle ja takaisin maan pinnalle sekä 4 minuutin vuoroväli (busseilla parhaimmillaan 1 minuutti) kumoavat nopeushyödyn. Olen siis äänestänyt jaloillani ja käytän metroa ja busseja ratikan kustannuksella.

----------


## Compact

Itse tekisin esimerkkitapauksessa juuri päin vastoin. Äänestän jaloillani ja käytän aina pintaliikennettä jos vain mahdollista. En halua liikkua "pimeissä" luolastoissa kantakaupungissa. (No ovathan ne kyllä hyvin valaistuja!) Haluan kuitenkin aina nähdä päivänvalon ja kaunista kaupunkiamme ja tehdä havaintoja muustakin kuin kanssamatkustajien naamoista ja pimeästä tunnelin seinästä...

----------


## kemkim

> Itse tekisin esimerkkitapauksessa juuri päin vastoin. Äänestän jaloillani ja käytän aina pintaliikennettä jos vain mahdollista. En halua liikkua "pimeissä" luolastoissa kantakaupungissa. (No ovathan ne kyllä hyvin valaistuja!) Haluan kuitenkin aina nähdä päivänvalon ja kaunista kaupunkiamme ja tehdä havaintoja muustakin kuin kanssamatkustajien naamoista ja pimeästä tunnelin seinästä...


Tuo on kiistämättä metron huono puoli. Metrossa on ahdistavaa istua naamat vastakkain tuntemattoman kanssa, kun ei ole oikein muuta katseltavaa kuin vaunun sisusta, jossa kaikkialla on ihmisiä, ikkunasta kun näkyy vain mustaa. Toivottavasti Espoon metroa ei tunneliin viedä. Vielä kun metrossa tapaa välillä liputtomia suunsoittajia, joskus uhkaaviakin.

Bussi onkin mielestäni hyvä kompromissi, nopeampi kuin ratikka, mutta näkee silti maisemia. Kantakaupungissa pystyy liikkumaan bussikaistoilla ruuhkien ohitse, väistelemään väärin pysäköidyt autot, mutta taipuu myös kantakaupungin ulkopuolella suuriin nopeuksiin moottoritiellä. Bussi olisi muuten täydellinen, mutta kun dieseli saastuttaa ja busseilla on imago-ongelma "bussi on aina bussi", joka näkyy käänteisenä raidekertoimena.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussi onkin mielestäni hyvä kompromissi, nopeampi kuin ratikka, mutta näkee silti maisemia. Kantakaupungissa pystyy liikkumaan bussikaistoilla ruuhkien ohitse, väistelemään väärin pysäköidyt autot, mutta taipuu myös kantakaupungin ulkopuolella suuriin nopeuksiin moottoritiellä. Bussi olisi muuten täydellinen, mutta kun dieseli saastuttaa ja busseilla on imago-ongelma "bussi on aina bussi", joka näkyy käänteisenä raidekertoimena.


Älä murehdi. Raitiotiehen liittyvät ongelmat ovat onneksi vain paikallisia. Helsingissä raitioliikennettä ei ole saanut kehittää kuten muualla maailmassa, vaan sen on täytynyt pysyä 1950-luvun tasolla.

Aivan selvästi tilanne on nyt parantumassa. Raitioliikenteen kehittämisestä valmistuu Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa ohjelma tänä vuonna. Siinä tullaan lähtemään nykyaikaisista periaatteista, jolloin raitioliikenne on aina nopeampaa kuin autojen kanssa samassa tilassa kulkeva liikenne, oli se sitten bussi tai ratikka.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Aivan selvästi tilanne on nyt parantumassa. Raitioliikenteen kehittämisestä valmistuu Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa ohjelma tänä vuonna. Siinä tullaan lähtemään nykyaikaisista periaatteista, jolloin raitioliikenne on aina nopeampaa kuin autojen kanssa samassa tilassa kulkeva liikenne, oli se sitten bussi tai ratikka.


Tämä olisi oikein iloinen uutinen. Olenkin odottanut jo pitkään, että tänne tulisi jotain uusia tuulia kansainväliseltä raideliikennepuolelta. On vaikuttanut tähän asti, että raitiotieliikennettä on hoidettu vasemmalla kädellä ja vain vanhaa säilyttäen, uusia keksintöjä toteuttamatta. Vaunutkin on uusittu vasta kun on ollut pakko ja uudet matalalattiavaunut hajoavat käsiin. Uusi ysilinjakin on vain lyhyt pätkä raidetta.

Onko asia tosiaan niin, että raitioteitä todella aiotaan kehittää Helsingissä? Vai onko tämä taas tutkimusta tutkimuksen perään ja sitten todetaan, ettei ole määrärahoja? Odotanpa sitä päivää, kun tulisi niitä isompia muutoksia. Mahdollisuuksia niihin nimittäin on, mutta tahtoakin vielä tarvittaisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko asia tosiaan niin, että raitioteitä todella aiotaan kehittää Helsingissä? Vai onko tämä taas tutkimusta tutkimuksen perään ja sitten todetaan, ettei ole määrärahoja? Odotanpa sitä päivää, kun tulisi niitä isompia muutoksia. Mahdollisuuksia niihin nimittäin on, mutta tahtoakin vielä tarvittaisiin.


Kun en ole diktaattori, en voi tietenkään luvata jotain tapahtuvaksi. Mutta nyt on meneillään sellainen kehitys, että edellytykset suunnan muutokselle ovat hyvät. Ainoa asia, jonka voin omalta puoleltani luvata on, että kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa on ainakin yksi jäsen, joka ymmärtää nämä asiat ja kykenee puhumaan asiaa ja oikaisemaan virheitä. Sekin on paljon verrattuna edeltäneeseen aikaan.

Lisäksi tiedän, etten ole yksin tässä koneistossa. Voisin sanoa vaikka niin, että tähän asti on ollut sellainen ongelma, että ne voimat virkamiehistössä, joilla on ollut tietoa, taitoa ja halua, eivät ole saaneet mitään tukea poliitikoilta. Nyt sitä tukea on. Ei tarpeeksi, mutta edes vähän, mikä on enemmän kuin ennen. Ja kun monella taholla on halua, mutta ei ole ollut tietoa, nyt tuolla halulla on edellytykset muuttua teoiksi.

Jos hieman konkretisoin tätä abstraktia selostusta, niin tässä yksi esimerkki: Aikaisemminkin on ollut tahtoa raitioliikenteen lisäämiseen. Mutta sitä vastustavat virkamiehet ovat esittäneet, ettei ole mahdollista tehdä sitä ja sitä. Kuten nyt vaikka nämä naurettavat "esteet" ysin raiteiden rakentamiseksi. Ilman tietoa luottamusmiehet eivät ole sitten voineet asialle mitään. Nyt tällainen ei enää mene automaattisesti läpi.

Antero

----------


## Eira

Vertailun vuoksi Turun aikataulu v. 1945. Esim. vaunu lähti satamasta 16.08 ja 16.56, eli 10,4 km kierrokseen kului 48 min. Keskinopeus siis 13 km/t. Kun ottaa huomioon, että päättäreillä seisoi aina vaunu, siis vuorovälin ajan 5-6 min, todellinen matkanopeus oli 16,5 km/t. Ei ole vauhti juuri parantunut 60 vuodessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vertailun vuoksi Turun aikataulu v. 1945. Esim. vaunu lähti satamasta 16.08 ja 16.56, eli 10,4 km kierrokseen kului 48 min. Keskinopeus siis 13 km/t. Kun ottaa huomioon, että päättäreillä seisoi aina vaunu, siis vuorovälin ajan 5-6 min, todellinen matkanopeus oli 16,5 km/t. Ei ole vauhti juuri parantunut 60 vuodessa.


Tärkeintä on, että se raitsikka sentään kulkee. Näin tuossa jokin aika sitten pahan unen, että raitsikat olisivat ajaneet viimeisen kerran jo 1.10.1972. Sinänsä kiva, että huhtikuun alussa kaikki kurjat asiat voi päivittää paremmalle tolalle...   :Wink:

----------


## heka

Hidasta on kuutosen kulku Hietalahdesta keskustaan. Ruuhkiin ei Bulevardilla yleensä juutu, mutta syy on tiheä pysäkkiväli yhdistettynä kertalippujen myyntiin kuluvaan aikaan. Se puolestaan kertautuu seuraavissa liikennevaloissa seisomisessa.

Jos ja kun Jätkäsaaren liikenne aiotaan hoitaa tätä reittä ratikalla, toivottavasti liikennettä huomataan sujuvoittaa ajoissa. Ei siihen tarvittaisi kummalisempia toimia kuin ainakin Köydenpunojankadun ja Aleksanterin teatterin pysäkkien lakkautus (palvelutaso ei juuri kärsisi) ja oikeasti toimivat liikennevaloetuudet. Kertalippujen myynti taitaa loppua muutenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Bulevardille on tarkoitus tehdä "jotain". Siitä on suunnitelmatkin olemassa. Kadusta tulee "joukkoliikennepainoitteinen". En tiedä, mitä se tarkoittaa käytännössä enkä ole suunnitelmia nähnyt.

Jätkän yhteydet hoidetaan todennäköisesti ensi vaiheessa Bulevardin kautta, mutta reitti Simonkatu - Malminrinne - Ruoholahdenkatu on KSV:ssä selvitetty ja todettu mahdolliseksi ja Bulevardia nopeammaksi. Tavoitetilanteessa Jätkään pääsee kahta eri reittiä.

----------


## Jusa

Kertokaa nyt joku suunnitelmia tutkinut, mikä tarkoitus on jatkaa kiskot Fredalle, välille Bulevardi - UKK-katu.
Mitä linjaa siihen on ajateltu.

----------


## 339-DF

Sinne on ajateltu linjan 14 korvaavaa ratikkalinjaa Meilahdesta Eiraan. Uskoisin, että tuon toteutumistodennäköisyys on pienempi kuin Ruoholahdenkadun-radan. Alunperin siinä piti kulkea myös KSV:n ideoiman satamaratikan, mutta sellaseen ei ole rahaa. (Katajanokan terminaali - Rautatieasema - Kamppi - Bulevardi - Länsiterminaali)

Se Rv-liikenteen kehittämissuunnitelma ei ole vieläkään valmis. Jlk:n on määrä käsitellä sitä touko-kesäkuun vaihteessa eli siinä vaiheessa pitäisi olla tiedossa jotain.

----------


## Kani

Näyttää HKL itsekin myöntävän, että ratikka on hidas. Mm. Ruskeasuolla on pysäkkikatoksissa mainoskampanja, jossa isoin numeroin kerrotaan, montako minuuttia tältä pysäkiltä on keskustaan. Bussipysäkillä on 13 ja ratikkapysäkillä 16.

----------


## JE

Tähän asiaanhan on tulossa selkeä suunnanmuutos, kun nollaetuuksia vihdoin aiotaan kokeilla. Aiemmin HKL:n kehitystyö keskittyi näissä asioissa ensi sijassa muuhun kuin raitioliikenteeseen.

----------


## TANDE

Mikä muuten on helsingin raitiovaunujen huippunopeus?

----------


## JE

60 km/h on huippunopeus pääosalla kalustoa, mutta nopeudenrajoittimien ansiosta tosiasiallinen yläraja on käsittääkseni noin 54-55 km/h. Variotramin huippunopeus on 70 km/h. Rataverkolla ei tosin Koskelan hallirataa lukuun ottamatta taida olla ensimmäistäkään paikkaa, jossa saisi ajaa yli 50 km/h.

----------


## SD202

> Hidasta on kuutosen kulku Hietalahdesta keskustaan.


Ja myös keskustasta eteen päin kohti Arabianrantaa. Kuvasin tänään iltaruuhkan jälkeen vaunun 154 Hakaniemessä ja lähdin sen jälkeen polkupyöräilemään kohti Arabianrantaa. Kertonee jotain raitioliikenteen matkanopeudesta, kun olin  kuutosen entisellä päätepysäkillä ennen vaunua 154, joka oli siis vielä matkalla kohti Arabianrantaa. Poljin toki reipasta vauhtia eikä reittini varrella Sörnäisen ja Hermannin rantatiellä juurikaan ollut ruuhkaa, mutta silti...

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ja myös keskustasta eteen päin kohti Arabianrantaa. Kuvasin tänään iltaruuhkan jälkeen vaunun 154 Hakaniemessä ja lähdin sen jälkeen polkupyöräilemään kohti Arabianrantaa. Kertonee jotain raitioliikenteen matkanopeudesta, kun olin  kuutosen entisellä päätepysäkillä ennen vaunua 154, joka oli siis vielä matkalla kohti Arabianrantaa. Poljin toki reipasta vauhtia eikä reittini varrella Sörnäisen ja Hermannin rantatiellä juurikaan ollut ruuhkaa, mutta silti...


Vastaava testi tuli tehtyä, kun lähdettiin Helsingin keskustan Grand Casinolta parin kaverin kanssa siten, että he menivät bussilla ja minä polkupyörällä. Siinä vaiheessa kun sain lukot auki, he olivat Rautatientorilla pysäkillä. Arabian kauppakeskuksella he olivat vain hieman mun jälkeen... Bussi taisi olla h71... Kertonee ehkä enemmän fillarin nopeudesta, mutta ei silti kiistä ratikoiden hitautta...  :Wink: 

P.S. h10 on ihmeen hidas iltaisinkin, kierrosaika tippuu klo. 22 jälkeen ehkä 58 min -> 55 min, kun se esim. h3B/h3T:llä tippuu n. 60 min -> 52 min ja yövaunuilla kierrosaika on n. 45 min...

----------


## Antero Alku

Nakkiputka on kyllä minusta oikeassa: fillari on nopea. Oma polkemisnopeuteni aivan tavallisella 7-vaihteisella katupyörällä ja pystyistunnassa on 16-20 km/h ja keskinopeudet usein 17 km/h paikkeilla. Olen muutaman kerran autolla keskustassa ollessani pannut merkille, miten fillari pesee autoilijan keskustassa mennen tullen. Eikä henkilöautolla seistä kuin liikennevaloissa. Fillarilla ei usein niissäkään, kun fillaristi vaihtaa tilanteen mukaan moodia. Eli kun autoilla on vihreä, ajetaan kuin auto ja jalankulkijavihreällä mennään jalankulkijoiden mukaan.

Joukkoliikenteen keskinopeudet keskustassa ovat pysäkkien kanssa luokkaa 10 km/h. Teoreettisestikaan ei tämän paremmaksi päästä, kun pysähdellään yhtä usein liikennevaloissa ja pysäkeillä.

Ainoa lohtu on, että ruuhkassa autoliikenne on vielä hitaampaa, kun bussilla ja ratikalla on sentään oma kaistansa. Ja kun laskee vielä parkkipaikan etsimisen ja kävelyajan, niin ei ole juhlimista. Mutta sitten kun on parkkipaikka firman kellarissa, niin ei ole ihme, ettei liityntäliikenne kiinnosta.

Antero

----------


## Skurubisin

> Fillarilla ei usein niissäkään, kun fillaristi vaihtaa tilanteen mukaan moodia. Eli kun autoilla on vihreä, ajetaan kuin auto ja jalankulkijavihreällä mennään jalankulkijoiden mukaan.


Ymmärtääkseni tuo ei ole ihan laillista. Ensinnäkin taitaa olla niin että jos on pelkästään jalankulkijoille oleva suojatie, niin et saa pyöräillä suojatiellä vaan pyörää on talutettava, joka kyllä hidastaa menoa kuin pitää myöskin hypätä satulaan ja pois jokaisella suojatiellä.
Toinen esimerkki voi taas olla Bulevardi missä on pyöräilijöille oma kaista ja liikennevalot. Jos seisot polkupyöräkaistalla, niin ymmärtääkseni et saa käyttää normaalia suojatietä ja jos vaihdat kaistaa jalankulkualueelle niin sinun maksimi-ikä tais saada olla korkeintaan 12 vuotta, eli sielläkään sulla ei ole mitään tekemistä polkupyörän kanssa. Ja jos ajelet polkupyöräkaistalla, jalankulkijoiden vihreiden mukaan, ajelet päin polkupyörien punaista. Eli ainoa vaihtoehto taitaa olla että ajelet joko autokaistalla niiden valojen mukaan tai sitten polkypyöräkaistalla jonka rytmi on sama kuin autokaistalla. Eli Bulevardilla et ainakaan pystyy valojen "ohittamisella" mitenkään voittamaan aikaa autoilijoihin nähden.

MVH: cyklande Skurubisin

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja silloin kaikissa lautakunnissa tämä asia menee läpi kuten virkamiehet sen esittävät.


Nyt ne ratikoiden nollaviive-etuudet ovat tulossa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaan:
http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki...m#P2647_180859

Positiivista kehitystä siis tapahtuu, tosin parannettavaakin jää vielä. Ainakin tuo Munkkiniemen aukion nollaviive-etuus toimii niin, että ratikka ehtii usein pysähtyä liikennevaloihin ja heti sen pysähdyttyä valot vaihtuvat. Viivytys on selkeä verrattuna siihen, että ratikan ei tarvitsisi hidastaa yhtään valojen takia.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Nyt ne ratikoiden nollaviive-etuudet ovat tulossa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaan:
> http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki...m#P2647_180859
> 
> Positiivista kehitystä siis tapahtuu, tosin parannettavaakin jää vielä. Ainakin tuo Munkkiniemen aukion nollaviive-etuus toimii niin, että ratikka ehtii usein pysähtyä liikennevaloihin ja heti sen pysähdyttyä valot vaihtuvat. Viivytys on selkeä verrattuna siihen, että ratikan ei tarvitsisi hidastaa yhtään valojen takia.


Valitettavasti Helmi ei ole useinkaan tilanteen tasalla muuallakaan, vaan tosiaan pitää pysähtyä ennenkuin valot vaihtuvat. Turhaa ylimääräistä energiankulutusta. Vanhat ajolangassa olleet tunnistinnastat taisivat toimia täsmällisemmin/paremmin/varmemmin... Monet kuljettajat eivät varsinkaan hiljaisen liikenteen aikana viitsi enää kaikista valoista välittää. Muutaman kerran on jäänyt valot kokonaan vaihtumatta...

----------


## 339-DF

kuukanko:n esittämä ongelma, joka ainakin minun havaintojeni perusteella on todellinen, ratkeaisi sillä, että liikennevaloissa S:n yläpuolella olisi sekunteja osoittava countdown-numerotaulu, josta kuski näkee, milloin "vihreä" alkaa. Ei tarvitsisi turhia jarrutella, ja ajonopeuden voisi sovittaa tilanteenmukaiseksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... että liikennevaloissa S:n yläpuolella olisi sekunteja osoittava countdown-numerotaulu, josta kuski näkee, milloin "vihreä" alkaa. Ei tarvitsisi turhia jarrutella, ja ajonopeuden voisi sovittaa tilanteenmukaiseksi.


Näissä etuusasioissa on vielä vähän opettelemista meillä.

HELMIn periaate meillä on ollut, että se antaa "valoetuuksia" vain aikataulun mukaan. Toisin sanoen etuusjärjestelmä jarruttaa etuajassa kulkeavaa vaunua. Periaatteessa on oikein, etteivät vaunut mene etuaikaan, koska silloin matkustajat myöhästyvät niistä - jos tulevat pysäkille aikataulun mukaan.

Mutta jos aikataulu on tehty löysäksi sen perusteella, ettei ole olemassa mitään valoetuuksia, valoetuusjärjestelmästä ei ole mitään hyötyä. Pikemminkin haittaa, jota tässä ketjussa on kuvailtu.

Oikea - ja keskieurooppalainen - tapa on, että aikataulu laaditaan valoetuuden perusteella mahdollisimman nopeaksi. Aikataulun noudattaminen on kuljettajan tehtävä, ja tapahtuu käytännössä siten, että kuljettaja lähtee joka pysäkiltä aikataulun mukaan. Ei siis seiso jossain keskellä katua liikennevaloissa turhan päiten.

Valoetuusjärjestelmä perustuu vaunun sijaintiin ei kellonaikaan. Valo-ohjattua risteystä lähestyvälle vaunulle ilmaistaan etuuden toiminta. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kuljettaja tietää valon vaihtuvan eikä ole tarpeen jarruttaa. (Vertaa HELMIn vilkkuvalo, josta ei voi tietää, tarkoittaako se valon vaihtumista vihreäksi vai sitä, että joudut pysähtymään ja odottamaan ajantasausta tässä risteyksessä.) Tällainen järjestelmä auttaa myös mahdollisessa myöhään jäämisessä.

Antero

----------


## rvk1249

Ei meillä ole koskaan raitiovaunupuolella ollut etuuksia sidottu etuajassa/myöhässä ajamiseen. Se mahdollisuus järjestelmässä on, mutta ei ole käytössä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Periaatteessa on oikein, etteivät vaunut mene etuaikaan, koska silloin matkustajat myöhästyvät niistä - jos tulevat pysäkille aikataulun mukaan.


Pitää toki ottaa huomioon, että meillä yhdelläkään ratikkalinjalla ei ole yleisöaikatauluissa aikoja kuin päätepysäkiltä lähtemisessä. Aikataulunmukaista lähtöaikaa ennen lähteminen onkin meillä hyvin harvinaista.

----------


## 339-DF

Tarkennetaan vielä, että ajatukseni countdown-taulusta on tietysti sidottu nollaviive-etuuksiin, eli pimeä taulu syttyy kun ratikka lähestyy, ja ratikan "vihreä" tulee aina silloin ja vain silloin, kun ratikka ylittää risteyksen. Taulu ei sinänsä vaikuta etuuteen mitenkään, näyttääpähän vain varmistuksen kuskille, että kohta saa mennä.

----------


## Compact

> ...yhdelläkään ratikkalinjalla ei ole yleisöaikatauluissa aikoja kuin päätepysäkiltä lähtemisessä.


Minun mielestäni netistä löytyy kaikille Raitiopysäkeille minuuttiaikataulut. Samaten kaikilla Raitiopysäkeillä, jos vain löytyy aikatauluteline, siellä on informaatiotelineessä tällaiset yleisöystävälliset minuuttiaikataulut esillä.

Raitiokuljettajalla ei ole näin tarkkoja aikatauluja ohjaamossa käytettävissään. Vain pääteasemilla ja eräillä merkittävillä välipaikoilla on kulloisenkin vuoron aikataululehdessä kellonajat.

HKL:n käyttämän Hastus-aikatauluohjelman avulla saadaan tulostettua kaikille välipysäkeille minuuttiaikataulut. Myös graafiset aikataulut eri linjoille tai reittikaduille ja niiden yhdistelmille ovat mahdollisia Hastuksen avulla.

Hastuksesta kerrottiin Raitiolehdessä 3/2003.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minun mielestäni netistä löytyy kaikille Raitiopysäkeille minuuttiaikataulut. Samaten kaikilla Raitiopysäkeillä, jos vain löytyy aikatauluteline, siellä on informaatiotelineessä tällaiset yleisöystävälliset minuuttiaikataulut esillä.


Kuten pysäkkiaikatauluissa lukee, ne ovat arvioitua ohitusaikoja, eivät aikatauluja siinä yleisemmin ymmärretyssä mielessä, että vaunu ei lähde ennen aikataulussa olevaa aikaa. Siten pysäkkiaikatauluista ei voi sanoa, että vaunu menisi etuajassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei meillä ole koskaan raitiovaunupuolella ollut etuuksia sidottu etuajassa/myöhässä ajamiseen. Se mahdollisuus järjestelmässä on, mutta ei ole käytössä.


Tästä aiheesta lienee sitten liikkeellä kahdenlaista tietota.

Mutta jos aikataulu ei viivytä vaunuja ja busseja, niin mikä sitten? Eli miksi HELMI-vilkku kertoo, että lähestyvä vaunu on havaittu, muttei kumminkaan päästä pysähtymättä läpi?

Esimerkiksi lähes aina Kampista lähtevät bussit pysähtyvät jo tunnelin ensimmäisiin valoihin. Keltavalo vilkkuu, mutta siinä vaan seistään 10-20 sekuntia.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta jos aikataulu ei viivytä vaunuja ja busseja, niin mikä sitten? Eli miksi HELMI-vilkku kertoo, että lähestyvä vaunu on havaittu, muttei kumminkaan päästä pysähtymättä läpi?


Koska etuus ei ole nollaviive-etuus muuta kuin nyt ratikoille tuolla Munkkiniemen aukiolla. Ainakin lähes kaikki bussien etuudet ovat vain vaiheen pidennyksiä, jos bussi tulee valoihin punaisen palaessa niin siinä odotellaan ihan sama aika mikä odotettaisiin ilmankin etuuksia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Raitiokuljettajalla ei ole näin tarkkoja aikatauluja ohjaamossa käytettävissään. Vain pääteasemilla ja eräillä merkittävillä välipaikoilla on kulloisenkin vuoron aikataululehdessä kellonajat.


Tavallaan noinkin. Toki ohjaamossa on Livan (Helmin) näyttötaulu, josta näkee sekunnin tarkkuudella, paljonko ollaan myöhässä tai etuajassa. Se on tietenkin osaksi eri juttu.

----------


## vristo

Parannuksia luvassa lähitulevaisuudessa.

Muutamia asiaanliittyviä poimintoja Helsingin liikenteenohjauskeskuksen suunnittelu- ja rakentamisohjelmasta 2007:




> 2b. Nollaviive-etuudet saatetaan loppuun linjojen 4 ja 10 loppupäissä (Tullinpuomista pohjoiseen) sekä laajennetaan nollaviive-etuuksia raitiolinjojen loppupäiden liikennevaloihin vähintään viiteen risteykseen. Keskustassa ei toteuteta nollaviive-etuuksia vuonna 2007.
> Nollaviive-etuuksien tavoite on ohjata liikennevaloja siten, että ratikat pääsevät ajamaan pysähtymättä pysäkiltä toiselle.
> ....
> 2e. Kolmiosaisen suojatien keskiosan ja raitiovaunujen risteämiskohdan valo-ohjauksen kehittäminen Selvitetään, voidaanko nykyisillä kolmiosaisilla erillisillä suojateillä raitiovaunujen risteämiskohdassa käytettyä liikennevalojen ohjausperiaatetta parantaa erityisesti jalankulkijoiden näkökulmasta.


Muitakin oli mutta juuri nämä tähtäävät linjojen h4 ja h10 nopeuttamiseen Mannerheimintiellä. Kaikki erittäin tervetulleita uudistuksia. Askel pikaratikkamaisempaan liikenteeseen? Nollaviive Töölön Tullin pohjoispuolella  on ainakin sitä, mutta millaisia uudistuksia kaavaillaan noihin suojatieliikennevaloihin pysäkkien kohdalla? Kiinnostaisi tietää? Toki tuo keskustan nolla-viiveen totettamatta jättäminen on pettymys, mutta ihan odotettavaa. Mielestäni jotkin perusteellisemmat uudistukset keskustan liikennejärjestelyiden osalta olisivat paikallaan, ihan kokonaisuutena siis.

Sekä Antero, kuukangon, 339-DF:n että Mikon kuin muidenkin kirjoittajien aikaisemmat ehdotukset Mannerheimintien joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi ja parantamiseksi ovat juuri niitä toimia mitä mielestäni tarvitaankin. 

On muuten oikeastaan ihan hyödyllistä kaivaa auki vanhoja ja jo kenties unohdettuja viestiketjuja. Kaikkea mielenkiintoista voi  löytää. Ja mukava ketju siinäkin mielessä, ettei keskustelu ole vielä yltynyt eipäs-juupas-väittelyksi tai saarnaamiseksi tiettyjen "ideologioiden" puolesta, vaan kaikki kirjoittaja heittävät ihan oikeita toteuttamiskelpoisia ja rakentavia ehdotuksiaan pöytään. Lisää tällaisia.

----------


## late-

> Nollaviive Töölön Tullin pohjoispuolella  on ainakin sitä, mutta millaisia uudistuksia kaavaillaan noihin suojatieliikennevaloihin pysäkkien kohdalla?


Tähtäimessä on ensin poikkeuslupa ja myöhemmin asetusmuutos, joka sallii jonkin perinteisen valo-ohjauksen korvaavan ratkaisun. Vaihtoehtoja on ilmeisesti harkinnassa useampi.

Tästä on toivottu sillä tavalla matalaa profiilia, ettei asiaa otettaisi esille viranomaisyhteyksissä ennen kuin alan ammattilaiset ovat keskenään ehtineet keskustella asiat läpi. Muuten saattaa syntyä väärinkäsityksiä, jotka haittaavat koko hanketta. Näin kävi aikoinaan jalankulkijoiden vilkkuvihreän kanssa, jota Liikenneturva ensin vastusti saamiensa puutteellisten tietojen takia.

----------


## kuukanko

HKL on julkaissut late-:n tekemän raitioliikenteen tehostamismahdollisuuksien arvioinnin (joka keskittyy aika paljon raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseen):

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...hostaminen.pdf

----------


## Safka

Hiukan asiaa sivuten ryhdyin leikkimään Google mapsilla: linjan 6/8 reitti, johon autolla kuluisi 42 minuuttia. Kiskoja pitkin sama matka kestää 65-70 min ja välillä on 44 pysäkkiä. Silti ihmettelen mihin spårat onnistuvat tuhraamaan jopa puoli tuntia samalla matkalla. Esim. väli Hagis-Sörkkä ihmetyttää, kun ei sillä välillä pysäkkejä ole kuin pari.

----------


## kemkim

> Silti ihmettelen mihin spårat onnistuvat tuhraamaan jopa puoli tuntia samalla matkalla. Esim. väli Hagis-Sörkkä ihmetyttää, kun ei sillä välillä pysäkkejä ole kuin pari.


Ehkä ratikoiden tarkoitus onkin olla lähinnä maisemallisista syistä, antamassa hiljaisella vauhdillaan kuvaa Helsingistä leppoisana ja rauhallisena kaupunkina?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiskoja pitkin sama matka kestää 65-70 min ja välillä on 44 pysäkkiä. Silti ihmettelen mihin spårat onnistuvat tuhraamaan jopa puoli tuntia samalla matkalla. Esim. väli Hagis-Sörkkä ihmetyttää, kun ei sillä välillä pysäkkejä ole kuin pari.


Minun nyrkkisääntöni mukaan 44 pysäkkiin kuluu 44 minuuttia. Jos menee pidempään, jossain on vikaa. Eli meillä on vikaa.

Hgiksesta Sörkkään kestää ratikalla yleensä 4 minuuttia. Tästä hyvinkin 1/2 -1 min kuluu liikennevaloihin, joten nyrkkisääntöni itse asiassa pitää aika hyvin paikkansa. Bussilla aika on sama, vaikka pysäkkejä on yksi vähemmän. Mutta liikennevaloja ei.

Eli missä vikaa: etuuksien puuttumisessa. Ja ylipäätään väljissä aikatauluissa, joiden on oltava väljät, koska henkilöautot pääsevät sotkemaan joukkoliikennettä. Ja tämä on puhtaasti poliittinen valinta, ei mitään muuta.

Joukkoliikenteen talouden kannalta tämä tulee tietenkin kalliiksi, mutta sehän on autopuolueen toive-efekti. Silloin tulee perusteluita sille, että pitää panna rahaa "kannattaviin" tiehankkeisiin eikä vahvasti subventoituun joukkoliikenteeseen.

Antero

PS: Ketjun otsikko on keskinopeus. Sitä pitää mitata pysäkkeinä, ei kilometreinä.

----------


## late-

> Minun nyrkkisääntöni mukaan 44 pysäkkiin kuluu 44 minuuttia. Jos menee pidempään, jossain on vikaa. Eli meillä on vikaa.


Vikaa näyttää olevan myös Strasbourgissa (pisimmät linjat A ja B) ja Lyonissa (linjat T1 ja T2), joiden aikatauluja nopeasti tarkastelemalla pysäkinväli näyttäisi vievät hiukan yli 1,5 minuuttia. Silloin 44 pysäkkiin pitäisi kulua noin 66 minuuttia.

Tämä tietysti sillä varauksella, että meillä pysäkkien keskimääräinen väli on kymmeniä prosentteja lyhyempi kuin mainituissa kahdessa kaupungissa.

Lisäänpä tähän vielä, että karlsruhelaisten konsulttien mielestä 16 km/h olisi jo vähintäänkin kohtalainen keskinopeus ruuhkassa. Ikävä kyllä se on meillä koko päivän keskiarvo eli ruuhkassa mennään oikeastaan jokaisella linjalla hitaammin.

Omissa nyrkkisäännöissäni noin 18 km/h olisi hyvä keskinopeus nykyisen tyyppiselle linjastolle ja 22-25 km/h taas hiukan pidemmille linjoille. Lähtökohtaisesti linjojen ajoaikojen pitäisi olla vakioita aamuruuhkan alusta iltaan. Aikaisin aamulla ja myöhään illalla voidaan ajaa nopeammin.

----------


## late-

> Hiukan asiaa sivuten ryhdyin leikkimään Google mapsilla: linjan 6/8 reitti, johon autolla kuluisi 42 minuuttia.


Melkoinen kaupunkirallikuski saa olla ajaakseen tuon reitin muuten kuin yöllä 42 minuutissa. Arvioisin tuon vievän suuntaansa puolisen tuntia, jos onnistuu välttämään kovimman ruuhkan. Kovimpaan ruuhka-aikaan ainakin Etelä-Esplanadin läpiajoon on hyvä varata puolisen tuntia. En osaa sanoa onko Kaivokatu olennaisesti sujuvampi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vikaa näyttää olevan myös Strasbourgissa (pisimmät linjat A ja B) ja Lyonissa (linjat T1 ja T2), joiden aikatauluja nopeasti tarkastelemalla pysäkinväli näyttäisi vievät hiukan yli 1,5 minuuttia. Silloin 44 pysäkkiin pitäisi kulua noin 66 minuuttia.


Väittäisinpä, että jotain on pielessä. Senkin vuoksi, että oma kokemukseni Strasbourgista on, että minuutti/pysäkki pitää hyvin paikkansa käytännön matkustuksessa.

Tämä minuuttisääntöni pitää 15 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla ja 0,9 m/s2 kiihtyvyydellä aika hyvin paikkansa seuraavalla välillä:

Pysäkkiväli 650 m, huippunopeus 80 km/h, aika/pysäkki 1,1 min, keskinopeus 34 km/h.
Pysäkkiväli 250 m, huippunopeus 20 km/h, aika/pysäkki 1,1 min, keskinoepus 14 km/h.

Tämä selittää myös sen, miksi pidän parempana puhua pysäkkivälin ajasta kuin linjanopeudesta. Koska tällä tavalla saadaan yksi lukema kuvaamaan nopeutta erilaisissa olosuhteissa. 650 m kuvaa nopeata esikaupunkirataa, 250 m puolestaan kävelyaluetta (esim. Aleksi meillä, vaikkei meillä kävelykeskustaa olekaan).




> Lisäänpä tähän vielä, että karlsruhelaisten konsulttien mielestä 16 km/h olisi jo vähintäänkin kohtalainen keskinopeus ruuhkassa.


... tai kävelyalueella. Ruuhkassahan ei joukkoliikenteen pitäisi joutua kulkemaankaan.




> Omissa nyrkkisäännöissäni noin 18 km/h olisi hyvä keskinopeus nykyisen tyyppiselle linjastolle ja 22-25 km/h taas hiukan pidemmille linjoille.


Nämähän tulevat näin:  :Smile: 

Pysäkkiväli 400 m, huippunopeus 60 km/h, aika/pysäkki 1,0 min, keskinopeus 25 km/h.
Pysäkkiväli 350 m, huippunopeus 30 km/h, aika/pysäkki 1,1 min, keskinopeus 19 km/h.

Berliinissä on tavoite tarjota hyviä ratikka- ja bussilinjoja, jotka muodostavat Schnellnetzin, jonka linjanopeus on 25 km/h. Eikös 350 m ole meidän ratikan keskipysäkkiväli? Mutta silläkin pitäisi päästä parempaan kuin 18 km/h eli:

Pysäkkiväli 350 m, huippunopeus 40 km/h, aika/pysäkki 1,0 min, keskinopeus 21 km/h.

Otetaan nyt vielä sitten se meidän ongelmamme, 16 km/h:

Pysäkkiväli 350 m, huippunopeus 22 km/h, aika/pysäkki 1,3 min, keskinopeus 16 km/h.

Tosiasiassa se hitaus ei tule pelkästään 22 km/h huippunopeudesta, vaan turhista pysähdyksistä ja liikennevalojen odottelusta pysäkillä.

Antero

----------


## teme

Kasista tälläinen kokemuspohjainen mikrotason esimerkki Helsinginkadulle. Omat kiskot, vähän risteävää liikennettä, vähän autoja yleensäkin, suht vähän pysäkkejä, pitäisi päästä läpi vauhdilla...

Reittioppaan mukaan, Vilhovuori (Sörnäinen) - Wallininkatu (Helsinginkadun ja Studenkadun risteys) 5 min, 1,2 km, tuntinopeus täten 14,4km/h. Välissä on kaksi pysäkkiä, Kirsinkatu ja Alppikatu, eli 100 sekuntia / pysäkki. Miksi näin?

Kun kasi lähtee Kurvista (Vilhovuori), se seisoo valoissa, sen jälkeen se jatkaa kaksi kolmasosamatkaa Flemingkadulle saakka, ja sitten on pysäkki. Tämän jälkeen se jatkaa Helsinginkadun ja Fleminginkadun risteykseen, joidenka valo-ohjauksen tarpeesta en ole ylipäänsä vakuuttunut, johon se taas pysähtyy. Tästä semmoiset 50 metriä eteenpäin on Kaarlenkadun risteyksen (turhat) valot, jossa varrotaan jalankulkijoita (joille on siis kaksi valo-ohjattua suojatietä n. 40 metrin välein) ja vasemmalta tulevaa kolmosen ratikkaa, autojen vasemmalle kääntymisen sentään on muistaakseni joku ymmärtänyt kieltää.

Seuraava risteys onkin Läntinen Brahenkatu, mutta siinä ei pysähdytä kun siinä ei ole valoja, sen jälkeen tosin on Kirstinkadun pysäkki. Eli tuo ratikka on nyt viimeisen reilun 100 metrin aikana pysähtynyt pahimmillaan neljä kertaa. Loppumatka Wallininkadun pysäkille meneekin joutuisasti kun se on juuri ennen seuraavia valoja.

Punainen lanka tässä jorinassa on, että autoilijat väistää kovin kiltisti ratikkaa esim. Kalliossa, jos ei niille erikseen anneta valoilla etuajo-oikeutta. Osa kävelijöistä taas on sen verran laitamyötäisessä, että henki on joka tapauksessa ratikkakuskin tarkkaavaisuuden varassa, valoja tai ei.

----------


## late-

> Tosiasiassa se hitaus ei tule pelkästään 22 km/h huippunopeudesta, vaan turhista pysähdyksistä ja liikennevalojen odottelusta pysäkillä.


Mutta myös 10 km/h huippunopeudesta vaihteissa ja vaihtelevasta huippunopeudesta kaarteissa. Pysäkkien väleillä ei kaupunkiympäristön monihaaraisella raitiotiellä voi aina ajaa rajoituksitta.

Osaltaan näihin voitaisiin vaikuttaa parantamalla vaihdetekniikkaa ja radan geometriaa. Vaihteet ovat usein pysäkkien yhteydessä, joten jo 25-30 km/h huippunopeus vaihteissa riittäisi.

Ongelmaa on myös siinä, että ratikan kanssa on hidastettava jo hyvissä ajoin ennen valoja, jos ei ole takeita valojen pysymisestä vihreänä. Tätä tosin lievittää kuljettajien kyky oppia valojen kierto. Opastinpohjaisilla raitioteillä tässä tilanteessa opastin takaa ajoluvan risteyksestä läpi.

Olen toki yhtä mieltä siitä, että nopeutta meillä voisi merkittävästikin parantaa varsinkin eniten keskustasta ulos menevillä linjoilla. Toisaalta minuutti per pysäkinväli ei paljon pelivaraa jätä. Strasbourgin ja Lyonin ajoajat laskin yksinkertaisesti jakamalla linjan ajoajan (viimeisen pysäkin aika - ensimmäisen pysäkin aika) pysäkinvälien määrällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta myös 10 km/h huippunopeudesta vaihteissa ja vaihtelevasta huippunopeudesta kaarteissa. Pysäkkien väleillä ei kaupunkiympäristön monihaaraisella raitiotiellä voi aina ajaa rajoituksitta.


Totta. Meillä kaarteet ja vaihteet voisi jo päivittä hevosvaunujen tekniikasta. Kun siirrytään kulkukehän varassa ajoon, vaihteessa suoraan ajolle ei tarvita enää nopeusrajoitusta. Poikkeavalle raiteelle ajossa rajoitus tulee kaarteen jyrkkyydestä.

Katugeometriasta johtuvia rajoituksia meillä on onneksi aika vähän, ja ne ovat alueilla, joissa toisaalta tiheä pysäkkiväli on perusteltu.




> Ongelmaa on myös siinä, että ratikan kanssa on hidastettava jo hyvissä ajoin ennen valoja, jos ei ole takeita valojen pysymisestä vihreänä.


Aivan. Ja tähänkin on ratkaisu, joka jo osin on käytössä, mutta ei oikealla tavalla. Eli esiopastin sekä varsinaisessa "liikennevalossa" oleva opaste, joka ilmoittaa valon vaihtumisesta siten, ettei hidastaminen ole tarpeen.




> Toisaalta minuutti per pysäkinväli ei paljon pelivaraa jätä. Strasbourgin ja Lyonin ajoajat laskin yksinkertaisesti jakamalla linjan ajoajan (viimeisen pysäkin aika - ensimmäisen pysäkin aika) pysäkinvälien määrällä.


Viime kädessähän aika riippuu ajonopeudesta ja pysäkkivälistä. Mutta eihän minuutti ole kuin nyrkkisääntö ja käytännöllinen tavoite. Pysäkithän tulee sijoittaa tarkoituksenmukaisiin paikkoihin, ei siten, että toteutuu vakiominuuttimäärä niiden välillä.

Antero

----------


## Kari

> Aivan. Ja tähänkin on ratkaisu, joka jo osin on käytössä, mutta ei oikealla tavalla. Eli esiopastin sekä varsinaisessa "liikennevalossa" oleva opaste, joka ilmoittaa valon vaihtumisesta siten, ettei hidastaminen ole tarpeen.


Ehkä en nyt aivan ymmärtänyt, mitä tarkoitat tuolla "esiopastimella", mutta eikös valot voi yksinkertaisesti ohjelmoida niin, että ne pysyvät vihreinä niin kauan kunnes ratikka on päässyt läpi. Tai sitten vaihtoehtoisesti katkaista vihreä heti kun on selvää, ettei maksimivihreän vuoksi ole mahdollista päästää ratikkaa läpi (mikä kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisi olla selvillä riittävän aikaisessa vaiheessa ainakin jos käytetään Helmiä). Muistelisin, että ainakin joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien suunnitteluojeessa toteutustapa on juurikin tämä. Mutta onko osa liittymistä siis toteutettu jotenkin toisin?

Kari

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkä en nyt aivan ymmärtänyt, mitä tarkoitat tuolla "esiopastimella",


Esiopastinta tarvitaan, jos esim. kaarteen vuoksi varsinainen opastin tai liikennevalo ei näy vielä siinä vaiheessa, kun pitäisi jo ryhtyä jarruttamaan, jos opastimelle pitää pysähtyä. Esiopastin siis kertoo, onko tarve aloittaa hidastaminen vai ei. Ilman esiopastinta on pakko hidastaa varmuuden vuoksi.

Tänne foorumille oli pari viikkoa sitten linkattu YouTube-video Strasbourgista, ja siinä näkyi tällainen tilanne. Kaarteessa oli parikin esiopastinta antamassa ilmoitusta siitä, ettei ole tarpeen ryhtyä hidastamaan. Ja toiminnan pitää olla nimenomaan näin päin siltä varalta, että laitteissa on vika.




> ... mutta eikös valot voi yksinkertaisesti ohjelmoida niin, että ne pysyvät vihreinä niin kauan kunnes ratikka on päässyt läpi.


Keski-Euroopassa ratikan valoetuuden yhteydessä on tarkoitus katkaista autoliikenne vain niin lyhyeksi ajaksi kuin on välttämätöntä. Siksi esim. Strasbourgissa valot on ajastettu niin, että ratikan vihreä tulee vasta pari sekuntia ennen kuin vaunu on kohdalla. Ilman opastetta siitä, että valo vaihtuu vihreäksi kun vaunu on kohdalla, on pidettävä ratikan vihreää ennakkoon päällä jarrutukseen tarvittavan ajan verran. Ja risteävän liikenteen punainen on tietenkin päällä saman ajan pidempään.

Onko tällä merkitystä? On. Esim nopeudsta 50 km/h ratikan pysäyttäminen normaalilla jarrutuksella kestää noin 15 sekuntia. Valojen kiertoaika on 45-90 sekuntia, joten turha 15 sekuntia on aika paljon tuosta ajasta.

Käytännössä meillä tämä asia on ratkaistu usein niin, että vaunu ajaa seisomaan ja odottamaan valon vaihtumista. Eli on valittu aiheuttaa haitta joukkoliikenteelle, ei autoille, kun ei ole järjestetty tämän haitan poistamista.

Antero

----------


## Kari

> Esiopastinta tarvitaan, jos esim. kaarteen vuoksi varsinainen opastin tai liikennevalo ei näy vielä siinä vaiheessa, kun pitäisi jo ryhtyä jarruttamaan, jos opastimelle pitää pysähtyä. Esiopastin siis kertoo, onko tarve aloittaa hidastaminen vai ei. Ilman esiopastinta on pakko hidastaa varmuuden vuoksi.


Ahaa, nyt ymmärsin mitä tarkoitat. Tämähän on siis käytännössä vain lisäopastinryhmä (Mahdollistaa opastimen tilan näkemisen vaikka näkymäolosuhteet eivät sitä mahdollistakaan).




> Keski-Euroopassa ratikan valoetuuden yhteydessä on tarkoitus katkaista autoliikenne vain niin lyhyeksi ajaksi kuin on välttämätöntä. Siksi esim. Strasbourgissa valot on ajastettu niin, että ratikan vihreä tulee vasta pari sekuntia ennen kuin vaunu on kohdalla. Ilman opastetta siitä, että valo vaihtuu vihreäksi kun vaunu on kohdalla, on pidettävä ratikan vihreää ennakkoon päällä jarrutukseen tarvittavan ajan verran. Ja risteävän liikenteen punainen on tietenkin päällä saman ajan pidempään.
> 
> Onko tällä merkitystä? On. Esim nopeudsta 50 km/h ratikan pysäyttäminen normaalilla jarrutuksella kestää noin 15 sekuntia. Valojen kiertoaika on 45-90 sekuntia, joten turha 15 sekuntia on aika paljon tuosta ajasta.
> 
> Käytännössä meillä tämä asia on ratkaistu usein niin, että vaunu ajaa seisomaan ja odottamaan valon vaihtumista. Eli on valittu aiheuttaa haitta joukkoliikenteelle, ei autoille, kun ei ole järjestetty tämän haitan poistamista.


Tuollainen järjestely on suomalaisen liikenteenohjausfilosofian (ja lienee lainsäädännönkin) vastainen. Suomessa valo-ohjauksen lähtökohta on ensisijaisesti liikenneturvallisuuden parantaminen, vaikka sitten odostusaikojen kasvun ja välityskyvyn kustannuksella.

Mikäli ymmärsin oikein, niin tuossa raitiovaunulla on punainen valo, mutta raitiovaunu tietää valon vaihtuvan muutamien sekunttien päästä, jolloin hidastamiseen ei ole tarvetta (korjaa toki, jos ymmärsin asian väärin). Käytännössä tuossa on sama tilanne kuin se, että raitiovaunun tulosuunnan ja sitä edeltävän vihreän suoja-aikaa (eli aikaa peräkkäisten vihreiden välillä) lyhennetään. Onnettomuusriski syntyy kun joku ajaa tai kävelee "vanhoilla vihreillä" liittymään ja raitiovaunu saapuu sinne nopeudella, joka ei mahdollista pysäyttämistä.

Kyllä valo-ohjauksen tehokkuutta saadaan parannettua jos varmuusaikoja lyhennetään, mutta tätä ei Suomessa yleensä haluta tehdä. Kyseessä ei edes ole pelkästään autoliikenteen suosiminen kuten esität, vaan samasta järjestelystä on yhtä lailla "haittaa" myös autoille. Kuten itsekin totesit: "Keski-Euroopassa ratikan valoetuuden yhteydessä on tarkoitus katkaista autoliikenne vain niin lyhyeksi ajaksi kuin on välttämätöntä".

Esittämäsi järjestely olisi ainakin joissain tapauksissa mahdollista toteuttaa liikenneilmaisimia käyttäen. Usein on nimittäin mahdollista päätellä, onko joku ajamassa punaisia päin (esimerkiksi tyhjässä liittymässä voidaan olla melko varmoja, että punaisia päin ajavia ei tule). Tällöin voitaisiin suoja-aikoja lyhentää aiheuttamatta (ainakaan kovin suurta) haittaa liikenneturvallisuudelle.

Ongelmaksi muodostuu (ilmaisinvirheiden lisäksi) lähinnä jalankulkijat, joita ei ainakaan nykytekniikalla voida havaita riittävällä tarkkuudella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikäli ymmärsin oikein, niin tuossa raitiovaunulla on punainen valo, mutta raitiovaunu tietää valon vaihtuvan muutamien sekunttien päästä, jolloin hidastamiseen ei ole tarvetta (korjaa toki, jos ymmärsin asian väärin).


Juuri näin.




> Käytännössä tuossa on sama tilanne kuin se, että raitiovaunun tulosuunnan ja sitä edeltävän vihreän suoja-aikaa (eli aikaa peräkkäisten vihreiden välillä) lyhennetään. Onnettomuusriski syntyy kun joku ajaa tai kävelee "vanhoilla vihreillä" liittymään ja raitiovaunu saapuu sinne nopeudella, joka ei mahdollista pysäyttämistä.


Itse asiassa suoja-aika asetetaan tässäkin systeemissä edelleen vapaasti. Enkä tiedä, mikä suoja-aika on. En ole tullut sekkarin kanssa mitanneeksi, enkä videoineeksi tuollaista risteystä niin, että videosta voisi mitata ajat.

Eli suoja-aika auto-raitiovaunu voi olla pidempi kuin auto-auto. Päin punaista ajavan ilmaisun käytöstä en tiedä. Sellainen on toki mahdollista periaatteessa, mutta enpä tiedä, onko hyödyksi käytännössä. Jos punaista päin ajavasta tulee tieto esim 7 m ennen raidetta, kun auto on ohittanut pysähtymislinjan, ratikan kuljettaja näkee auton yhtä hyvin kuin opastimenkin. Jos ilmaisu viivästyttää vihreää sekunnilla, sillä ei ole suurta merkitystä. 30 km/h ajava auto ylittää 2 ajokaistaa noin sekunnissa. Suojavälit mitoitetaan tietenkin tällä perusteella, joten kysymys on viime kädessä siitä, miten myöhään "sallitaan" punaisia päin ajo.

Perimmältään minusta onkin kysymys siitä, miten paljon käytännössä hyväksytään sääntöjen vastaista liikennekäyttäytymistä. Sillä varautuminen punaisia päin ajamiseen tarkoittaa, että tämä rike hyväksytään. Voi tuntua kovalta, mutta yleinen kokemus liikenneturvallisuudesta on, että ns. passiivinen turvallisuus tosiasiassa lisää onnettomuuksia. Eli maallikon mielestä turvattomampi ympäristö onkin todellisuudessa turvallisempi, koska se panee autoilijat käyttäytymään turvallisesti.

Sanoisin niin, että kun kerran tällainen systeemi toimii Keski-Euroopassa, sen saa toimimaan täälläkin. En tunne kaikkia yksityiskohtia, mutta ne kannattaa tietenkin selvittää ja toimia keskieurooppalaisen kokemuksen mukaan. Minuun eivät tehoa ainaiset selitykset siitä, että meillä on täällä erikoisolosuhteet, joiden vuoksi täällä ei voi edes yrittää mitään siten kuin on muualla. Ne erikoisolosuhteet ovat vain joidenkin päättäjien päässä, ei muualla.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Aivan. Ja tähänkin on ratkaisu, joka jo osin on käytössä, mutta ei oikealla tavalla. Eli esiopastin sekä varsinaisessa "liikennevalossa" oleva opaste, joka ilmoittaa valon vaihtumisesta siten, ettei hidastaminen ole tarpeen.


Meillä toisaalta käytetään opastinryhmäohjausta, jolloin on tuhlausta olla antamatta autoille vihreää ratikan kanssa samaan aikaan, jos konfliktia ei ole. Ongelmaksi vain muodostuisi, että autoilijatkin oppisivat seuraamaan ratikoiden opastimia ja lähestymään valoja hidastamatta.

Monilla pikaraitioteillä suuri osa risteyksistä ajetaan niin, etteivät autot voi liikkua mihinkään suuntaan. Silloin ei synny vastaavaa ongelmaa. Meillä useimpien risteyksien välityskyky laskisi silloin vaikka ratikoiden vaihe olisi miten lyhyt. Se vaihe kun olisi silti vain ratikoille eikä kaikille soveltuville opastinryhmille kuten nyt.

Muitakin järjestelyjä löytyy, jos ratikoiden paikat tunnetaan tarkasti ja luotettavasti ja ratikoiden liikenteenohjauksen annetaan sekaantua liikennevalojen ohjaukseen. Meillähän ei kumpikaan edellytys täyty.

Nottinghamissa on käytössä ratkaisu, jossa valot vaihtuvat vihreiksi ennalta, mutta vasta juuri ennen kuin vaunun pitäisi jarruttaa. Tästä kuljettaja tietää valojen vaihtuneen juuri kyseistä vaunua varten. Jos valot ovat valmiiksi vihreät, kuljettaja hidastaa. Jos valot eivät vaihdu, kuljettaja ehtii jarruttaa. Aivan täydellä nopeudella ei näin voi risteyksestä ajaa, mutta vauhdilla kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Meillä toisaalta käytetään opastinryhmäohjausta, jolloin on tuhlausta olla antamatta autoille vihreää ratikan kanssa samaan aikaan, jos konfliktia ei ole. Ongelmaksi vain muodostuisi, että autoilijatkin oppisivat seuraamaan ratikoiden opastimia ja lähestymään valoja hidastamatta.


Mutta eikö tämän voi välttää siten, että silloin kun ratikka saa ajaa suoraan, ei sallita autoille suoraan, vaan kääntyminen risteyksessä oikealle ja toisaalta sieltä risteävältä kadulta kääntyminen oikealle. Tällöin on käytössä vaihe, jonka on oltava valokierrossa järjestettynä joka tapauksessa, eikä suoraan ajon kiellolla menetetä mitään.

Vastaavia tilanteitahan, ainakin osittain, on olemassa jo nyt ties kuinka monessa risteyksessä. Eli suoraan ei saa ajaa, mutta oikealle saa kääntyä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Mutta eikö tämän voi välttää siten, että silloin kun ratikka saa ajaa suoraan, ei sallita autoille suoraan, vaan kääntyminen risteyksessä oikealle ja toisaalta sieltä risteävältä kadulta kääntyminen oikealle. Tällöin on käytössä vaihe, jonka on oltava valokierrossa järjestettynä joka tapauksessa, eikä suoraan ajon kiellolla menetetä mitään.


Läheskään joka risteyksessä ei nyt ole eroteltu oikealle kääntyvää vaihetta koska se ei ole tarpeellista. Raitiovaunut noudattavat yleensä liikenteen pääsuuntaa, joten siihen suuntaan on suurin kysyntä. Jos oikealle kääntyminen sallitaan, joudutaan se lisäksi tekemään nuoliopastimin ja silloin täytyy myös kevyelle liikenteelle näyttää pääsuuntaan punaista.

Ongelma on pienempi, jos vasemmalle kääntymisiä on laajasti kielletty kuten esimerkiksi Saksassa yleisesti pääkaduilla tehdään. Teneriffalla käytettiin myös ydinkeskustan ulkopuolella vastaavaa ratkaisua eli kaikki pienten katujen risteykset ohjattiin oikealle ja raitiovaunuväylän yli ei päässyt. Muutaman korttelin välein lisättiin liikenneympyröitä, joiden avulla autot voivat vaihtaa ajosuuntaa. Raitiotie kulki liikenneympyrästä keskeltä läpi ja autot pysäytettiin valoilla.

Aivan näin radikaalia muutosta ei voine tehdä Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä, mutta molemmilla olisi kyllä minusta varaa rajata nykyistä useampia sivukatuja oikealle kääntymisiksi. Liikenneympyröiden sijaan vasemmalle kääntyminen onnistuu kaupunkiympäristössä yleensä etsimällä sopiva risteys sivukatujen kautta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan näin radikaalia muutosta ei voine tehdä Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä, mutta molemmilla olisi kyllä minusta varaa rajata nykyistä useampia sivukatuja oikealle kääntymisiksi. Liikenneympyröiden sijaan vasemmalle kääntyminen onnistuu kaupunkiympäristössä yleensä etsimällä sopiva risteys sivukatujen kautta.


Tämä kuvaa hyvin ajan henkeä ja suhtautumista joukkoliikenteeseen. 1970-luvulla suljettiin pääkatujen sivukatuja oikein ahkeraan. Ja muuallakin kuin Hesassa. Itse muistan hyvin Tampereen, kun olin siellä opiskelemassa. Tuon katujen sulkemisen tarkoitus oli edistää pääkadun sujuvaa autoilua. Joukkoliikenteen vuoksi ei ole nyt haluja tällaisiin järjestelyihin.

Eräässä yhteydessä esitin ratkaisua, jossa ympäristöä rauhoitettiin panemalla läpikulkevan kadun liikenne poikki ja autot kiersivät paikan. Sain arvostelua siitä, että tein ratkaisun, joka lisäsi katupintaa ja liikennesuoritetta. Totta, näin tapahtui, mutta se oli hinta hyvästä ympäristöstä.

Kritiikki osoitti myös toisen nykyisen trendin: Ajatuksen siitä, ettei autoilun määrään voi mitenkään vaikuttaa. Tässäkin tapauksessa ratkaisuni suosi kevyttä liikennettä ja joukkoliikennettä, joille tuli kilpailukykyinen asema autoiluun nähden. Tavoitteeni lopputulokseksi oli, että automatkat vähenevät, koska reitti on pidempi. Autoliikenteen suorite siis kokonaiuudessaan vähenee, mikä aiheutuu siitä, että yksilön suorite kasvaa.

Tässä, mitä kerroit mm. Teneriffasta on kyse samasta asiasta. Edistetään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä auton käytön etujen kustannuksella. Tietenkin yksilön matka pitenee, kun ei pääse kääntymään lyhimmälle reitille. Mutta se on pienempi haitta, kun pitkää reittiä käyttäviä autoja on vähemmän kuin lyhyellä reitillä.

Antero

----------


## Kari

> Itse asiassa suoja-aika asetetaan tässäkin systeemissä edelleen vapaasti. Enkä tiedä, mikä suoja-aika on. En ole tullut sekkarin kanssa mitanneeksi, enkä videoineeksi tuollaista risteystä niin, että videosta voisi mitata ajat.
> 
> Eli suoja-aika auto-raitiovaunu voi olla pidempi kuin auto-auto.


Tämä voisi, ainakin äkkiseltään ajatellen, ratkaista tuon suoja-aikaongelman. Suoja-aikahan määritetään siten, että kun edeltävä vihreä päättyy (autoilla syttyy keltainen valo ja jalankulkijoilla punainen), tulee päättyvän opastinryhmän pysäytysviivalla olevan auton (tai jalankulkijan) pystyä ylittämään konfliktipiste (=mahdollinen törmäyspiste) ennen kuin alkavan vihreän pysäytysviivalta lähtevä ajoneuvo saapuu ko. pisteeseen. Nythän ongelmaksi muodostuu se, että raitiovaunu saapuisi konfliktipisteeseen huomattavasti nopeammin kuin pysähdyksistä lähtevä auto, mikäli se ei hidasta ollenkaan (kun tiedossa on, että vihreä vaihtuu). Jos nyt suoja-aikaa vastaavasti pidennetään, niin tästä ei sinänsä muodostu ongelmaa. 

Tässä tapauksessa turvallisuuden kannalta ongelma syntyykin lähinnä siitä, että mahdollisen onnettomuuden sattuessa seuraukset ovat vakavempia (suurempi nopeus) ja raitiovaunun kuljettajalla on vähemmän aikaa reagoida mahdolliseen poikkeustilanteeseen.

Lisäksi herää kysymys, että onko järjestelystä vastaavaa hyötyä, mikäli suoja-aikaa pitää lisätä. Eikö silloin yhtä hyvin voitaisi vain aloittaa raitiovaunun vihreä aiemmin?




> Päin punaista ajavan ilmaisun käytöstä en tiedä. Sellainen on toki mahdollista periaatteessa, mutta enpä tiedä, onko hyödyksi käytännössä. Jos punaista päin ajavasta tulee tieto esim 7 m ennen raidetta, kun auto on ohittanut pysähtymislinjan, ratikan kuljettaja näkee auton yhtä hyvin kuin opastimenkin. Jos ilmaisu viivästyttää vihreää sekunnilla, sillä ei ole suurta merkitystä. 30 km/h ajava auto ylittää 2 ajokaistaa noin sekunnissa. Suojavälit mitoitetaan tietenkin tällä perusteella, joten kysymys on viime kädessä siitä, miten myöhään "sallitaan" punaisia päin ajo.


Kysehän on viimekädessä siitä, kuinka aikaisin voidaan punaista päin ajava havaita. Ehkä jollain nopeuden mittaavilla ilmaisimilla tuon voisi tehdä kohtuullisen aikaisinkin. Toinen tilanne voisi tietysti olla erittäin hiljainen liikenne (tiedetään, että jollain tulosuunnalla ei ole ajoneuvoja). Ilmaisintietoahan käytetään jossain määrin esimerkiksi nappivihreiden aloitushetken mahdollistamiseksi "väärässä" kohtaa vaihekiertoa.




> Perimmältään minusta onkin kysymys siitä, miten paljon käytännössä hyväksytään sääntöjen vastaista liikennekäyttäytymistä. Sillä varautuminen punaisia päin ajamiseen tarkoittaa, että tämä rike hyväksytään. Voi tuntua kovalta, mutta yleinen kokemus liikenneturvallisuudesta on, että ns. passiivinen turvallisuus tosiasiassa lisää onnettomuuksia. Eli maallikon mielestä turvattomampi ympäristö onkin todellisuudessa turvallisempi, koska se panee autoilijat käyttäytymään turvallisesti.


Suoja-ajat ja niiden määrittely on mielestäni sinänsä toteutettu järkevästi, koska muuten jouduttaisiin tilanteeseen, jossa vihreän valon palaessa ylittämään lähtevä ei voisi tietää, pääseekö hän varmasti turvallisesti yli. Käytännössä jalankulkijoiden ja autojen pitäisi alkaa ennakoimaan vihreän päättymistä sen vielä palaessa.

Sinänsä on kyllä relevanttia pohtia, miten erilaiset turvallisuusrajojen lisäämiset todellisuudessa vaikuttavat. Esimerkiksi Ruotsissa käytetään liittymien keskellä olevia ilmaisimia, jotka estävät vihreän aloittamisen, mikäli liittymässä on vielä ajoneuvoja (=päin punaisia ajaneita). Suomessa näitä ei sovelleta, koska niiden katsotaan opettavan autoilijat ajamaan päin punaista.




> Sanoisin niin, että kun kerran tällainen systeemi toimii Keski-Euroopassa, sen saa toimimaan täälläkin. En tunne kaikkia yksityiskohtia, mutta ne kannattaa tietenkin selvittää ja toimia keskieurooppalaisen kokemuksen mukaan. Minuun eivät tehoa ainaiset selitykset siitä, että meillä on täällä erikoisolosuhteet, joiden vuoksi täällä ei voi edes yrittää mitään siten kuin on muualla. Ne erikoisolosuhteet ovat vain joidenkin päättäjien päässä, ei muualla.


En minä tuota mahdottomana pidä, mutta kuvaamistani syistä johtuen suhtaudun hieman skeptisesti tuohon ajatukseen "ennakkovihreistä". En usko että liikennevaloeutisuuksissa täällä esintyviin ongelmiin olisi tuosta suurtakaan apua. Tai sanotaanko näin, että tuo olisi joka tapauksessa lähinnä hienosäätöä.

Mitä tulee suomalaisiin "erikoisolosuhteisiin", niin voisin todeta suomalaisen liikennevalo-ohjauksen eroavan merkittävästi useimmista muista maista. Täällä nimittäin käytetään liikennetieto-ohjattuja liikennevaloja huomattavasti laajemmin kuin muualla. Tällä on melko suuria vaikutuksia siihen, miten eri ohjaustapoja voidaan soveltaa. 

Liikennetieto-ohjauksen yhtenä ominaisuutena on esimerkiksi se, että vihreä valo pyritään katkaisemaan silloin kun se on turvallista (peräänajoriskin pienentäminen) ja tulosuunnat pyritään tyhjentämään jonoista (vähentää punaista päin ajamista). Tämä aiheuttaa käytännössä sen, että vihreiden alkamis- ja päättymisaikoja (tai edes kiertoaikaa) ei yleensä ottaen tiedetä etukäteen, mikä tietenkin hankaloittaa esimerkiksi JL-etuisuuksien toteuttamista (ainakin, jos halutaan toteuttaa ns. nollaviive-etuudet).

Ruuhkaisimmilla alueilla toki käytetään myös yhteenkytkentää (jotta voitaisiin saada aikaan vihreitä aaltoja), mutta useimmiten silloinkin yhdistellään aikaohjauksen ja ilmaisinohjauksen ominaisuuksia. Ja yhteenkytketyissä liittymissä, siten kun ne on esimerkiksi Helsingissä toteutettu, JL-etuisuuksien toteutus on osoittautunut hankalaksi (tätäkin problematiikkaa on valoitettu Saneen sivuilla: Joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuus ).

Toinen ongelma JL-etuisuuksien toteuttamiselle ovat jalankulkijat. Nykyinen käytäntöhän Helsingissä on se, että jalankulkijat päästetään kerralla kadun yli (eli ei pysäytetä jalankulkijoita keskikorokkeille kesken ylityksen, ainakaan pitkäksi aikaa). Tässä ajatuksena on sekä kevyen liikenteen suosiminen että liikenneturvallisuuden parantaminen (vähentää punaista päin kävelyä). Kun meillä sitten on Mannerheimintien kaltaisia leveitä katuja joissa saattaa olla kolme autokaistaa suuntaansa ja vielä raitiovaunukiskot välissä, niin jalankulkijoiden vihreät tulevat todella pitkiksi. Koska jalankulkijoiden vihreää ei voida (tai haluta, tilanteesta riippuen) katkaista "kesken", jää esimerkiksi joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksien toteuttamiseen melko vähän pelivaraa.

Tietenkin tämäkin ongelma on ratkaistavissa, mutta ei mitenkään helposti. Voidaan heikentää jalankulkijoiden asemaa vähentämällä (valo-ohjattuja) suojatieliittymiä, luopumalla "kerralla yli" -periaatteesta tai rakentamalla ali- tai ylikulkuja jalankulkijoille (tai autoille/ratikoille). Jos autoliikenteen määrää voitaisiin tavalla tai toisella rajoittaa, voitaisiin ongelmaa helpottaa myös autokaistoja vähtentämällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi herää kysymys, että onko järjestelystä vastaavaa hyötyä, mikäli suoja-aikaa pitää lisätä. Eikö silloin yhtä hyvin voitaisi vain aloittaa raitiovaunun vihreä aiemmin?


Tähän on mahdoton vastata, kun ei tiedetä, miten pitkin vaihein ja millä logiikalla ylipäätään risteyksen valot toimivat.

Minulla tässä kuitenkin tärkeintä on ollut järjestää joukkoliikenteelle esteetön kulku pysäkiltä toiselle. Se on toteutettu useissa kaupungeissa sekä Saksassa että Ranskassa, oman kokemukseni mukaan. Lisäksi näistä järjestelyistä kokemuksena tiedetään, että ne jättävät autoliikenteelle enemmän aikaa kuin vakiokiertoinen risteys. Toisin sanoen, sekä joukkoliikenne että autoilu saavat etua.

Sitä en osaa sanoa, seuraako joukkoliikenteen ja autojen edusta sitten vahinkoa jalankululle. Minusta välttämättä ei tarvitse olla niin, koska etu joukkoliikenteelle perustuu siihen, että vihreä on oikealla hetkellä, jolloin se voi olla lyhyempi ja vihreää aikaa tarvitaan harvemmin kuin joka kierrolla. Autoilijalle etu tulee siitä, että autot saavat vakiokierrossa esiintyvän tarpeettoman joukkoliikenteen vihreän ja siihen liittyvät varoajat.




> Mitä tulee suomalaisiin "erikoisolosuhteisiin", niin voisin todeta suomalaisen liikennevalo-ohjauksen eroavan merkittävästi useimmista muista maista. Täällä nimittäin käytetään liikennetieto-ohjattuja liikennevaloja huomattavasti laajemmin kuin muualla. Tällä on melko suuria vaikutuksia siihen, miten eri ohjaustapoja voidaan soveltaa.


Tämähän on asia, jonka hyödystä on kahdenlaista käsitystä. Katuverkon liikennevirta kun on sellainen, että vihreää aaltoa voidaan toteuttaa vain valikoidulla reitillä ja silloin sen kustannuksella, että muut reitit hidastuvat enemmän kuin ajoittamattomassa valo-ohjauksessa. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kokonaisviive (siis kaikkien autojen viivytysten summa) voikin vihreän aallon johdosta kasvaa, mikä ei tietenkään ole tarkoituksenmukaista.




> Toinen ongelma JL-etuisuuksien toteuttamiselle ovat jalankulkijat. Nykyinen käytäntöhän Helsingissä on se, että jalankulkijat päästetään kerralla kadun yli (eli ei pysäytetä jalankulkijoita keskikorokkeille kesken ylityksen, ainakaan pitkäksi aikaa).


Minusta tässä asiassa meillä ollaan hakoteillä. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että yksittäinen jalankulkija on tärkeämpi kuin 50 jalankulkijaa esim. ratikassa. Edelleen, jalankulkijan kokonaismatka-aikaan nähden liikennevaloviive on lyhyt ja se vaikuttaa vain pari kertaa kävelymatkan aikana. Joukkoliikennevälineen reitillä sen sijaan voi olla 10-20 turhaa jalankulkuvaloviivettä.

Minusta oikea ratkaisu on, että jalankulku on samalla tavalla alisteinen joukkoliikenteen etuudelle kuin autoilukin. Loppuvaikutuskin on luultavasti sama: aikaa tulee jalankulkuvihreälle eniten siten, että punaista on vain silloin kuin joukkoliikenne sitä tarvitsee.

Turvallisuusmielessä kyse on suojatien järjestelystä. Se ei saa olla suora reitti, jossa samalla katseella Mannerheimintien yli on 3 tolppaa, eli ensin ajoradan ylitys, sitten raiteiden ylitys ja jälleen ajoradan ylitys. Toisin sanoen ei saa olla sitä tilannetta, että jalankulkija näkee yhtä aikaa punaisia ja vihreitä itselleen. Suojatie ei siis saa olla suora kaikkien kaistojen yli.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Autoilijalle etu tulee siitä, että autot saavat vakiokierrossa esiintyvän tarpeettoman joukkoliikenteen vihreän ja siihen liittyvät varoajat.


Tämä on kuitenkin autoilijalle etu vain mikäli tarpeeton joukkoliikenteen vihreä estää autojen vihreää. Jos ratikat ajavat liikenteen pääsuunnan mukana, Joukkoliikenteen vihreä ei maksa mitään. Hyötyä on vain silloin, kun ratikoiden kulkuvaiheet estävät autoliikenteen kannalta optimaalisia vaiheita.

Uusilla pikaraitioteillä ratikoiden etuutta on usein korostettu niin, että niillä tosiaan on melko suoraan autojen kanssa konfliktissa olevia vaiheita. Näitä voivat olla vaikkapa mainitseman liikenneympyrän keskeltä ajaminen tai siirtyminen poikittain risteyksen yli. Tietysti myös pääkadulta tai pääkadulle kääntyvä ratikka vaatii usein autoliikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta epäoptimaalisen vaiheen, vaikka jokin autoliikenteen opastinryhmä voikin olla samaan aikaan vihreä.

Tässä muuten taas korostuvat opastinryhmä- ja vaiheohjausten erot. Vaiheohjauksissa pitää kiinteästi määritellä mitkä virrat saavat yhdessä vihreää. Opastinryhmäohjauksessa riittää määritellä eri virtojen väliset konfliktit ja määräävät ryhmät. Loput ryhmät toteutetaan joustavasti.




> Suojatie ei siis saa olla suora kaikkien kaistojen yli.


Mutkitteleva suojatie on kuitenkin ikävä eroten pyöräilijöille. Jos mutkitteluun lisätään kaiteet, vähennetään myös vahvasti suojatien välityskykyä varsinkin pyörien ollessa mukana kuvioissa. Ilman kaiteita vaikutus ei välttämättä ole haluttu.

Muun muassa Saksassa on aikoinaan katkottu pääkatujen suojatiet vasemmalle kääntämisten kieltämisen yhteydessä. Kuten jo sanoit, perusteena oli autoliikenteen sujuvuus. Kun suojatie katkotaan ja risteysväliä pidennetään, voidaan nostaa pääkadun välityskykyä ja toteuttaa jopa kaksisuuntaisia vihreitä aaltoja. Modernissa liikennesuunnittelussa tällaisia ratkaisuja ei enää kaupungeissa toteuteta, kun kevyen liikenteen prioriteetti on aiempaa suurempi. Sinänsähän näitä voisi lobata juuri autoliikenteen sujuvuuden varjolla aika helposti ja ratikat voittaisivat siinä sivussa.

----------


## Kari

> Tähän on mahdoton vastata, kun ei tiedetä, miten pitkin vaihein ja millä logiikalla ylipäätään risteyksen valot toimivat.
> 
> Minulla tässä kuitenkin tärkeintä on ollut järjestää joukkoliikenteelle esteetön kulku pysäkiltä toiselle. Se on toteutettu useissa kaupungeissa sekä Saksassa että Ranskassa, oman kokemukseni mukaan. Lisäksi näistä järjestelyistä kokemuksena tiedetään, että ne jättävät autoliikenteelle enemmän aikaa kuin vakiokiertoinen risteys. Toisin sanoen, sekä joukkoliikenne että autoilu saavat etua.
> 
> Sitä en osaa sanoa, seuraako joukkoliikenteen ja autojen edusta sitten vahinkoa jalankululle. Minusta välttämättä ei tarvitse olla niin, koska etu joukkoliikenteelle perustuu siihen, että vihreä on oikealla hetkellä, jolloin se voi olla lyhyempi ja vihreää aikaa tarvitaan harvemmin kuin joka kierrolla. Autoilijalle etu tulee siitä, että autot saavat vakiokierrossa esiintyvän tarpeettoman joukkoliikenteen vihreän ja siihen liittyvät varoajat.


Minä luulen, että siellä suurin ero on vähäisempi määrä risteävää liikennettä. Tässä ei kuitenkaan ole kyse liikennevalojen ajoituksesta vaan siitä, että kääntyminen ylipäätään kielletään ja jalankulkijat kulkevat yli kahdessa vaiheessa. Lainaan tähän taas Saneen tekstistä pätkän:

_"Monet ulkomailla ajaneet  kuitenkin usein kertovat, että kyllä vihreä aalto pelaa molempiin ajosuuntiin vaikka liikennevaloja on yhtä tiuhassa kuin Helsingissä.

He ovat oikeassa, joskin he tarkastelevat ongelmaa puhtaasti pääkatua ajavan liikenteen näkökulmasta ja unohtavat sivusuunnan liikenteen sekä pääkadun ylittävän jalankulun. 

Jos esimerkin keskimmäisessä risteyksessä  sivusuunnasta tuleva liikenne pakotetaan kääntymään vain oikeaan ja pääkadun ylittävä jalankulku ohjataan keskikorokkeen avulla kadun ylitse kahdessa vaiheessa, niin - simsalabim - koko ongelma on ratkaistu. Vihreä aalto saadaan kuin saadaankin sujumaan molempiin ajosuuntiin samanaikaisesti. 

Mutta onko liikenteen sujuvuudesta silloin maksettu liian kova hinta. Jo pakollinen oikealle kääntyminen lisää autoilijoiden ajomatkoja ja samalla polttoaineen kulutusta. Suurempi ongelma liittyy kuitenkin jalankulkijoihin, jotka jouduttaisiin ohjaamaan kadun ylitse kahdessa vaiheessa. 

Jalankulkija ylittäisi ensin toisen ajoradan puoliskon ja sitten hän joutuisi odottamaan välikorokkeella  noin puolet kiertoajasta eli noin 40 sekuntia ennenkuin pääsisi toisen ajoradan puoliskon ylitse. Se jos mikä houkuttelee kulkemaan vasten punaista valoa - erityisesti syksyisin ja talvisin, jolloin rapa roiskuu ja kastelee korokkeella odottavat jalankulkijat. Jo tämän takia järjestely huonontaa risteyksen turvallisuutta."
_
Tässä siis puhuttiin vihreän aallon toteuttamisesta, mutta problematiikka on sinänsä sama.




> (vihreästä aallosta)
> Tämähän on asia, jonka hyödystä on kahdenlaista käsitystä. Katuverkon liikennevirta kun on sellainen, että vihreää aaltoa voidaan toteuttaa vain valikoidulla reitillä ja silloin sen kustannuksella, että muut reitit hidastuvat enemmän kuin ajoittamattomassa valo-ohjauksessa. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kokonaisviive (siis kaikkien autojen viivytysten summa) voikin vihreän aallon johdosta kasvaa, mikä ei tietenkään ole tarkoituksenmukaista.


Tämä on tapauskohtaista ja riippuu viimekädessä liikennevirroista. Selkeän pääsuunnan tapauksessa vihreä aalto on useimmiten perusteltu, koska se laskee kokonaisviivytyksiä ja johtaa useimmiten tilanteeseen, jossa autoilija joutuu kyllä odottamaan pitkään sivusuunnalla, mutta päästyään pääsuunnalle saa ajaa pysähtymättä. Tutkimuksissa on havaittu, että ihmiset odottavat mielummin yhdellä kertaa pidempään, jos saavat sen jälkeen ajaa sujuvasti.

Olen itsekin sitä mieltä, että etukäteisohjelmoitujen vihreiden aaltojen rakentelu ei välttämättä ole paras tapa toteuttaa liikenteenohjausta. On kuitenkin osoittautunut erittäin vaikeaksi voittaa täkäläisiä opastinryhmäohjaukseen perustuvia liikennetieto-ohjattuja järjestelmiä, joiden ajoituksia on hierottu vuosikymmenet.




> Minusta tässä asiassa meillä ollaan hakoteillä. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että yksittäinen jalankulkija on tärkeämpi kuin 50 jalankulkijaa esim. ratikassa. Edelleen, jalankulkijan kokonaismatka-aikaan nähden liikennevaloviive on lyhyt ja se vaikuttaa vain pari kertaa kävelymatkan aikana. Joukkoliikennevälineen reitillä sen sijaan voi olla 10-20 turhaa jalankulkuvaloviivettä.


Liikennevalojen ohjauksen kannalta olisi erittäin miellyttävää, jos ohjauksessa voitaisiin hyödyntää tietoa jalankulkijoiden lukumääristä ja odotusajoista tai joukkoliikennevälineiden kuormitusasteista. Tällöin voitaisiin (ainakin periaatteellisesti) lähteä tekemään ohjausta, jossa todella minimoitaisiiin ihmisten viivytyksiä eikä ajoneuvojen viivytyksiä kuten nykyään. Valitettavasti tällaista tietoa ei ole ollut käytettävissä, minkä vuoksi niitä ei juuri olla huomioitu nykyisissä ohjausjärjestelmissä. 




> Minusta oikea ratkaisu on, että jalankulku on samalla tavalla alisteinen joukkoliikenteen etuudelle kuin autoilukin. Loppuvaikutuskin on luultavasti sama: aikaa tulee jalankulkuvihreälle eniten siten, että punaista on vain silloin kuin joukkoliikenne sitä tarvitsee.


Tähän jo tulikin edellä tavallaan vastattua, mutta totean nyt kuitenkin vielä, että kyseessä on lähinnä liikenneturvallisuus. Jos jalankulkijoiden asemaa haitataan kovin paljon, punaisia päin kävely lisääntyy ja samoin onnettomuudet.

Kun tuo nyt tuli sanottua, niin voisin kyllä todeta, että ei näistä turvallisuusvaikutuksista ole olemassa kovinkaan suurta yksimielisyyttä. Monissa Keski-Euroopan kaupungeista on esimerkiksi suojateitä huomattavasti vähemmän kuin Helsingissä. Perustelu tähän on ollut jotakuinkin se, että jos suojateitä on vähenmmän autoilijat noudattavat pysähtymissääntöä paremmin ja jalankulkijat kerääntyvät suurempiin ryhmiin (=näkyvät paremmin). Täällä taas ajatellaan, että suojateiden vähäisyys johtaa ylityksiin suojatiealueen ulkopuolella (minkä katsotaan olevan vaarallisempaa).

Ruotsissa käsittääkseni vähennettiin suojateiden määrää jokunen vuosi takaperin. Perusteluna oli nimen omaan väistämissäännön noudattamisen parantuminen ja liikenneturvallisuuden koheneminen. Tulos oli se, että jalankulkijoita kyllä väistettiin paremmin, mutta onnettomuuksien määrä kasvoi. Tällä hetkellä asiaa tutkitaan Helsingissä Eero Pasasen toimesta.

Tässä nyt kerroin suojateistä yleensä, mutta tarkoitus oli tuoda esiin se tosiasia, ettei liikenneturvallisuusasioista ei useimmiten ole olemassa laajamittaista yksimielisyyttä ja siksi eri kaupungeissa on huomattavastikin toisistaan poikkeavia käytäntöjä. Tämä johtuu yksinkertaisesti siitä, että liikenneonnettomuuksien ja niiden syiden selvittäminen on erittäin hankalaa pienen aineiston ja monien vaikuttavien tekijöiden vuoksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun tuo nyt tuli sanottua, niin voisin kyllä todeta, että ei näistä turvallisuusvaikutuksista ole olemassa kovinkaan suurta yksimielisyyttä. Monissa Keski-Euroopan kaupungeista on esimerkiksi suojateitä huomattavasti vähemmän kuin Helsingissä. Perustelu tähän on ollut jotakuinkin se, että jos suojateitä on vähenmmän autoilijat noudattavat pysähtymissääntöä paremmin ja jalankulkijat kerääntyvät suurempiin ryhmiin (=näkyvät paremmin). Täällä taas ajatellaan, että suojateiden vähäisyys johtaa ylityksiin suojatiealueen ulkopuolella (minkä katsotaan olevan vaarallisempaa).
> 
> Ruotsissa käsittääkseni vähennettiin suojateiden määrää jokunen vuosi takaperin. Perusteluna oli nimen omaan väistämissäännön noudattamisen parantuminen ja liikenneturvallisuuden koheneminen. Tulos oli se, että jalankulkijoita kyllä väistettiin paremmin, mutta onnettomuuksien määrä kasvoi. Tällä hetkellä asiaa tutkitaan Helsingissä Eero Pasasen toimesta.


Nyt täytyy muistuttaa keskustelijoille, että perusliikennesäännöt suojateiden osalta eroavat Saksan, Suomen ja Ruotsin kohdalla. 

Saksassa ajoradalla liikkujat ovat velvollisia pysähtymään liikennevalottoman suojatien kohdalla jos yksikin jalankulkija seisoo sen vieressä odottamassa ylipääsyä. Suomessahan pysähtymisvelvollisuus on vasta jos joku jalankulija on astunut ajoradalle ja parhaillaan ylittämässä sitä. Saksassa ollaan vähennetty suojateitä koska viime aikoina autoilijat ovat jättäneet pysähtymättä ja jalankulkiojita jäänyt alle. Ruotsissa oli aiemmin samat liikennesäännöt kuin Suomessa, mutta siellä muutettiin liikennesääntöjä muutama vuosi sitten Saksan malliseksi, mutta nyt todennäköisesti joudutaan perumaan muutos. 

Yleisesti ottaen Helsingissä täytyisi hyväksyä se, että Stadi ei ole mikään snadi enää, ja että varmin keino saada raitiotieliikenne nopeammaksi ja kapasiteetiltaan vetämään paremmin, mahdollistaen myös vuorot esikaupunkeihin asti, on rakentaa eritasoratkaisuja kuten muissa n miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseuduilla on tehty. 

Se tarkoitaa joko sitä että pistetään raitiotie Manskua  pitkin maan alle ainakin Töölön Tulliin asti, tai vaihtoehtoisesti esim Oopperan/Kisahallin  kohdalle eritasoristeys niin että autot Manskun poikki alittavat sen, ja jalankulkijoille rakennetaan asianmukaiset tunnelit kadun alittamiseksi suurimmille pysäkeille. Itse kannatan maanalaista raitiotietä koska kaupunkikuva olisi silloin eheämpi, olkoot että maksaa enemmän. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Suomessahan pysähtymisvelvollisuus on vasta jos joku jalankulija on astunut ajoradalle ja parhaillaan ylittämässä sitä.


Ei, vaan "kuljettajan on annettava esteetön kulku jalankulkijalle, joka on suojatiellä tai astumassa sille." (tieliikennelain 32 §:stä). Mm. insinööriajossa seurauksena on hylkäys, jos ei anna tietä suojatien kohdalla odottaville ihmisille, koska heidän tulkitaan olevan astumassa suojatielle. Maan tapana on vaan sitten viis veisata suojateistä.

----------


## vristo

> Yleisesti ottaen Helsingissä täytyisi hyväksyä se, että Stadi ei ole mikään snadi enää, ja että varmin keino saada raitiotieliikenne nopeammaksi ja kapasiteetiltaan vetämään paremmin, mahdollistaen myös vuorot esikaupunkeihin asti, on rakentaa eritasoratkaisuja kuten muissa n miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseuduilla on tehty.
> 
> Se tarkoitaa joko sitä että pistetään raitiotie Manskua  pitkin maan alle ainakin Töölön Tulliin asti, tai vaihtoehtoisesti esim Oopperan/Kisahallin  kohdalle eritasoristeys niin että autot Manskun poikki alittavat sen, ja jalankulkijoille rakennetaan asianmukaiset tunnelit kadun alittamiseksi suurimmille pysäkeille. Itse kannatan maanalaista raitiotietä koska kaupunkikuva olisi silloin eheämpi, olkoot että maksaa enemmän.


Joo, samaa mieltä; mitä vähemmän kohtaamisia muun liikenteen kanssa, sen vähemmän syntyy hankausta, kitkaa ja onnettomuuksia. Ja kaikkien osapuolten kulku nopeutuu. Erillisradat raitioteille ja kriittisimmille osuuksille vaikka sitten tunneliin saksalaisen "Stadtbahn"-esikuvansa mukaisesti.

Keskustan kiertolinjat (h3B/T, h7A/B sekä uusi h9) voitaisiin jättää katuverkkoon suunnilleen nykyisen mallinsa mukaisesti, jolloin "esikaupunkilinjojen" kulku tunneleissa nopeutuisi entisestään. Muut sitten tunneliin, joka voisi olla kaksihaarainen keskustasta Manskua Tullinpuomiin ja Hämeentietä Kurviin saakka. Linja h8 on sitten asia erikseen ja toimii kohtalaisen hyvin lukuunottamatta Helsinginkadun hitaita liikennevaloja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei, vaan "kuljettajan on annettava esteetön kulku jalankulkijalle, joka on suojatiellä tai astumassa sille." (tieliikennelain 32 §:stä). Mm. insinööriajossa seurauksena on hylkäys, jos ei anna tietä suojatien kohdalla odottaville ihmisille, koska heidän tulkitaan olevan astumassa suojatielle. Maan tapana on vaan sitten viis veisata suojateistä.


Sattaa olla niin, mutta milloin muuttuu rangaistavaksi teoksi saattaa erota Härmän ja Sakujen välillä. En itse neuvoisi ketään pikkulasta tai turistia noin vaan astumaan suojatielle meillä kuten Saksassa on tapana. Esim omalle pojalleni jouduin jättää iltasadun lukemisen kesken kun olin lukemassa  alunperin Saksassa kirjoitettua kuvakirjaa liikennekäyttäytymisestä, ja huomasin miten suuret erot säännöissä ja käytännöissä on.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Nyt täytyy muistuttaa keskustelijoille, että perusliikennesäännöt suojateiden osalta eroavat Saksan, Suomen ja Ruotsin kohdalla.


Kuten jo täälläkin jo todettiin, nuo erot säännöissä ovat lähinnä vivahde-eroja. Liikennekulttuuri on sitten toinen asia. Ja tässä pitäisi sitten vielä muistaa, että turvallisuus on eri asia kuin autojen väistämissääntöjen noudattaminen. Liikenneturvallisuus saattaisi hyvinkin parantua, jos sääntö muutettaisiin niin, että jalankulkija väistää autoja eikä päin vastoin. Tällä vain olisi melkoisesti haittavaikutuksia.




> Yleisesti ottaen Helsingissä täytyisi hyväksyä se, että Stadi ei ole mikään snadi enää, ja että varmin keino saada raitiotieliikenne nopeammaksi ja kapasiteetiltaan vetämään paremmin, mahdollistaen myös vuorot esikaupunkeihin asti, on rakentaa eritasoratkaisuja kuten muissa n miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseuduilla on tehty.


Ei tämä ole mitenkään välttämätöntä. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi lisätä kevyen liikenteen käyttöä ja vähentää autoliikennettä keskustassa. Valitettavasti nykyisin mennään kovasti siihen suuntaan, että autoliikennettä lisätään entisestään: joukkoliikenne halutaan pois tiestöltä ja parkkihalleja rakennetaan jatkuvasti lisää keskustaan.




> Se tarkoitaa joko sitä että pistetään raitiotie Manskua  pitkin maan alle ainakin Töölön Tulliin asti, tai vaihtoehtoisesti esim Oopperan/Kisahallin  kohdalle eritasoristeys niin että autot Manskun poikki alittavat sen, ja jalankulkijoille rakennetaan asianmukaiset tunnelit kadun alittamiseksi suurimmille pysäkeille. Itse kannatan maanalaista raitiotietä koska kaupunkikuva olisi silloin eheämpi, olkoot että maksaa enemmän.


Se, että katutasossa on lähinnä autoliikennettä eheyttää siis sinusta kaupunkikuvaa? Minusta pitäisi pikemminkin pyrkiä siihen, että ydinkeskustassa katutasolla olisi ainoastaan kevyttä liikennettä, raitiovaunuja ja busseja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yleisesti ottaen Helsingissä täytyisi hyväksyä se, että Stadi ei ole mikään snadi enää, ja että varmin keino saada raitiotieliikenne nopeammaksi ja kapasiteetiltaan vetämään paremmin, mahdollistaen myös vuorot esikaupunkeihin asti, on rakentaa eritasoratkaisuja kuten muissa n miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseuduilla on tehty.


Näin se taitaa olla. Stadi ei ole snadi, sen pitää olla Sipoo...  :Wink: 

Sanoisin kumminkin melkein päin vastoin, että Stadi ei ole enää Stadi, mutta sen voisi takaisin Stadiksi palauttaa. Sellaiseksi Stadiksi, jossa kadut ovat ihmisten elämistä varten ja ratikalla pääsee niin pitkälle kun Stadia riittää. Ja vaikka rajan ylikin, jos sinne on asiaa ja siellä jatkuu hyvät mestat.

Peruskysymys minusta on arvokysymys siitä, mitä liikennettä pidetään tärkeimpänä. Sanen mainiot liikennevalosivut ovat minulle tutut, ja Karin lainaus kaimaltaan (Sane on Kari Sane) osoittaa juuri valintaa siitä, järjestetäänkö valot takaamaan vaivatonta liikennettä autoille vai ihmisille.

Minun mielestäni liikenteen pitää sujua ihmisille. Myös ajoneuvoissa matkustaa ihmisiä, joten ajoneuvojen suosimisen tulee perustua niissä matkustavien ihmisten määrään. Henkilöautojen liikennevirrassa henkilöiden määrä on muutama prosentti joukkoliikenteen henkilömäärästä, joten on aivan selvä, että autojen on oltava alisteisia joukkoliikenteelle.

Pyöräilyn ja jalankulun suhde on yksi asia, joka täytyisi myös ryhtyä ottamaan vakavasti. Polkupyörä ja jalankulku eivät suinkaan aina sovi samaan ympäristöön. Ja tämän asian tiedostaminen ratkaisee minusta Laten esittämän kysymyksen "kiemurtelevien" suojateiden soveltumisesta pyörille. Polkupyörällähän ei ole tarpeenkaan päästä esim. pysäkille, joka palvelee ihmisten pääsyä joukkoliikenteeseen. Sen sijaan polkupyörällä on oltava mahdollisuus turvalliseen ajoratojen ylitykseen risteysten yhteydessä.

Helsingissä tämä yhteensopimattomuus on paljolti tiedostettukin, ja myös keskustaan on tehty ja tehdään lisää pyöräereittejä. Eli omia kaistoja polkupyörille. Kun niille tulee ajoratojen ylityksiä, siinä noudatetaan luonnollisesti pyöräilyyn sopivia ratkaisuja.




> Se tarkoitaa joko sitä että pistetään raitiotie Manskua  pitkin maan alle ainakin Töölön Tulliin asti...


Näin on tehty 1970-luvulla Saksassa Stadtbahnin idean mukaisesti, mutta sen jälkeen on opittu lisää. Mikä järki esimerkiksi olisi meillä panna ratikat maan alle Aleksilla? Kävelytila lisääntyisi, mutta liikkeiden saavutettavuus heikkenisi. Eikä vaunusta enää näkisi liikkeitä ja näyteikkunoita. Kun vaunuja ei näkisi enää kadulla, ei tietäisi, onko kohta tulossa vaunu, jolla voi siirtyä Aleksi 13:n kohdalta Stockalle.

Tunneleita ei pidä tehdä siksi, että saadaan tilaa autoille tai saadaan ratikat pois autojen aiheuttamista ruuhkista. Nuo ongelmat ratkaistaan poistamalla autot. Eikä siihen tarvita keskustatunnelia, koska autoissa matkustavat ihmiset voivat matkustaa siinä ratikassa, mikä ei maksa mitään lisää. Muutaman prosentin lisäys kuormassa ei vaadi lisäinvestointeja.

Minusta tunnelit ovat perusteltua silloin, kun joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti pinnalla ei enää riitä. Tai jos halutaan järjestää rinnakkaisia nopeita yhteyksiä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valitettavasti nykyisin mennään kovasti siihen suuntaan, että autoliikennettä lisätään entisestään: joukkoliikenne halutaan pois tiestöltä ja parkkihalleja rakennetaan jatkuvasti lisää keskustaan.


Juuri näin. Minusta tuntuukin siltä, että kun meillä ei ollut 1960- ja 1970-luvuilla rahaa kaikkiin hölmöilyihin mitä rikkaammassa Euroopassa tehtiin, niin nyt koitetaan meillä tehdä ne kaikki möhläykset kun on vähän rikastuttu. Kun vertaa vaikka muutamiin entisiin sosialistikaupunekihin, nekin ovat viisaampia kuin me. Kun niillä oli vielä pahempi rahapula kuin meillä, niin siellä ei edes tuhottu kaikkea hyvää, mitä oli vielä 1950-luvulla. Ja nyt siellä ei tarvitse sentään aloittaa alusta täysin tuhotun joukkoliikennekulttuurin kanssa.




> Se, että katutasossa on lähinnä autoliikennettä eheyttää siis sinusta kaupunkikuvaa? Minusta pitäisi pikemminkin pyrkiä siihen, että ydinkeskustassa katutasolla olisi ainoastaan kevyttä liikennettä, raitiovaunuja ja busseja.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä, ja tämä on nykyaikaisen keskustasuunnittelun ja keskustojen eheytyksen henki. Näyttävimmin tätä on tehty Ranskan kaupungeissa, koska niissä raitioliikenteen uudelleen aloittaminen herättää huomiota ja saa kansainvälistä julkisuutta.

Vaan mitäs meillä suunnitellaan keskustan elvyttämiseksi? Keskustatunnelia ja lisää parkkiluolia! Kestävä kehitys taitaa olla joidenkin suunnittelijoiden mielestä kirosana.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin on tehty 1970-luvulla Saksassa Stadtbahnin idean mukaisesti, mutta sen jälkeen on opittu lisää. Mikä järki esimerkiksi olisi meillä panna ratikat maan alle Aleksilla? Kävelytila lisääntyisi, mutta liikkeiden saavutettavuus heikkenisi. Eikä vaunusta enää näkisi liikkeitä ja näyteikkunoita. Kun vaunuja ei näkisi enää kadulla, ei tietäisi, onko kohta tulossa vaunu, jolla voi siirtyä Aleksi 13:n kohdalta Stockalle.


Nyt ei ollut kyse Aleksista vaan Manskusta, lähinnä väli Eduskuntatalo-Tööön tulli. Liikennemäärät ja liikennerytmi ovat hiukan erilaiset. 




> Tunneleita ei pidä tehdä siksi, että saadaan tilaa autoille tai saadaan ratikat pois autojen aiheuttamista ruuhkista. Nuo ongelmat ratkaistaan poistamalla autot. Eikä siihen tarvita keskustatunnelia, koska autoissa matkustavat ihmiset voivat matkustaa siinä ratikassa, mikä ei maksa mitään lisää. Muutaman prosentin lisäys kuormassa ei vaadi lisäinvestointeja.
> 
> Minusta tunnelit ovat perusteltua silloin, kun joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti pinnalla ei enää riitä. Tai jos halutaan järjestää rinnakkaisia nopeita yhteyksiä.


En näe unta että autoja saataisiin noin vaan poistetuksi tai vähennetty radikaalisti. Tietyt perustelut on olemassa rinnakkaiselle nopealle joukkoliikenneyhteydelle keskustasta ulos. Ne ovat olleet olemassa jo 1950-luvulta lähtien mutta ratkaisu on jäänyt toteutumatta. Helsingin kaupunki ajaa nyt ensisijaisesti harvaan pysähtyvää Töölön metroa siihen tarkoitukseen. Yhdistämällä raitiotien ja metron ominaisuudet päästäisiin mielestäni parempaan lopputulokseen kuin että pidetään nämä kaksi tiukasti erillään ja mahdollisesti surkastutetaan raitiotien edellytyksiä toimia. 

Mielestäni sekin että HKL suunnittelee nyt itse raitiovaunutyyppiä jotka voisivat liikennöidä nykyisellä raitiotieverkolla paremmin kuin epäonnistuneet Variotramit, on osoitus siitä että ei haluta minkäänlaista kehitystä eikä suhtautua vakavasti pikaraitioteihin, vaan mennään aidan yli missä se on matalin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Nyt ei ollut kyse Aleksista vaan Manskusta, lähinnä väli Eduskuntatalo-Tööön tulli. Liikennemäärät ja liikennerytmi ovat hiukan erilaiset.


Kyseisen välin liikennemäärää on vuosien mittaan myös järjestelmällisesti kasvatettu ainakin 30 vuotta - tosin aina vähän kerrallaan. Sinne on ahdettu lähes kaikki Turunväylän, Turuntien, Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän suunnalta tuleva bussiliikenne. Turun suunnan kaukoliikenne on siirretty Mechelininkadulta sinne, samoin Topeliuksenkadulta sekä seutu- että sisäisiä linjoja. Samaan syssyyn liittyy kisahallilta myös Tuusulan, Lahden ja Porvoon suunnan kaukoliikenne. Kun myös yksityisautoilijoiden reittejä on viitoitettu samalle osuudelle, niin joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus olisi pitänyt ottaa paremmin huomioon.

Jos suunnitelmat johtaa Tuusulantien autoliikenne Mäkelänkadun asemesta Veturitielle ja Mannerheimintielle toteutuvat, niin jotakin pitää tehdä myös Mannerheimintielle ja sen risteyksille. Pulmaa ei ratkaise joukkoliikenteen siirto maan alle ja katutilan tukkiminen vielä useammilla autoilla, vaan selkeät joukkoliikenne-etuudet joka risteyksessä ja koko väylällä. Nykyiset linja-autokaistat, joille pääsee koko ajan tunkemaan muita autoja ovat aivan onneton järjestely. Tukholmankadun-Reijolankadun väli on ihan fiasko, kun poikittainen henkilöautoruuhka tukkii tietä myös suoraan Mannerheimintietä meneviltä busseilta. Katutila olisi järjesteltävä niin, että ihan fyysisesti rajoitetaan henkilöautojen mahdollisuutta ajaa bussikaistoille. Myös raitiovaunukaistojen kulkua voisi nopeuttaa erottamalla ne selkeämmin muusta katualueesta. Niitä ei silti tarvitse siirtää eri tasoon. Kunhan järjestetään muun liikenteen säännöstely siten, että ratikka joutuu pysähtymään vain pysäkillä, niin lopputulos on matkustajan kannalta mukavampi, nopeammin saavutettava ja miellyttävämpi kuin tunnelissa oleva rata.

Myös Mannerheimintien joukkoliikenteen pysäkkijärjestelyt ja pysäkkien sijainti pitäisi tehdä matkustajien tarpeiden mukaan eikä autoliikenteen tilantarpeen ehdoilla. Ei ole yksi eikä kaksi raitiovaunu- ja bussipysäkkiä, jotka minunkin lähes viisikymmenvuotisen muistini aikana on siirretty autoliikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi.

----------


## vristo

> Se, että katutasossa on lähinnä autoliikennettä eheyttää siis sinusta kaupunkikuvaa? Minusta pitäisi pikemminkin pyrkiä siihen, että ydinkeskustassa katutasolla olisi ainoastaan kevyttä liikennettä, raitiovaunuja ja busseja.


Toki tämä olisi ihanteellisin ratkaisu. Mikä siis lääkkeeksi? Miten saada autoliikenne vähenemään keskustassa? Ja miten sujuvoittaa raitioliikennettä vastaavasti? Millä ratkaisuilla mielestäsi?

----------


## Kari

> Toki tämä olisi ihanteellisin ratkaisu. Mikä siis lääkkeksi? Miten saada autoliikenne vähenemään keskustassa?


Samalla tavoin kun sitä on vähennetty muuallakin: rajataan katuja ja kaistoja pelkästään kevyelle- ja joukkoliikenteelle (ja tehdään tämä myös niin, että niitä eivät autot käytä!), poistetaan kadunvarsiparkkeeraus, nostetaan pysäköintipaikkojen hintaa, otetaan käyttöön ruuhkamaksut...




> Ja miten sujuvoittaa raitioliikennettä vastaavasti? Millä ratkaisuilla mielestäsi?


Ensisijainen keino tietysti on autoliikenteen vähentäminen. Tämä mahdollistaa (1) enemmän tilaa järkeville pysäkki- ja raideratkaisuille ja (2) enemmän aikaa liikennevalojen joukkoliikenne-etuuksien toteuttamiselle. 

Uudet alueet, joille raitiovaunua nyt suunnitellaan, pitää rakentaa alunalkaen niin, että raitiovaunuliikenne voidaan hoitaa sujuvasti ja turvallisesti. Kuljettajarahastus tulisi poistaa ja pysäkkitoimintojen sujuvuuteen (opastus, lippuautomaatit, matalalattiiaisuus, ovien suunnittelu, jne.) pitäisi kiinnittää erityistä huomiota. Kaluston ja radan parantaminen on mielestäni myös tärkeää, mutta siitä täällä onkin jo puitu varsin paljon.

Tämän päälle tulevat sitten ne tapauskohtaiset pikkuparannukset, joilla ei yksittäin , eikä kaikissa tilanteissa ole niin väliä, mutta jotka kokonaisuutena vaikuttavat hyvinkin paljon. Näihin lasken esimerkiksi liikennevalojen ajoitukset (ml. joukkoliikenne-etuudet), eritasoliittymät ja muusta liikenteestä erotetut rataosuudet (tunnelit, sillat, yms.), erityiset pysäkkijärjestelyt, mahdolliset omat opastintyypit (vrt. jokerivalot) ja liikenteenvalovonnan lisäämisen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietyt perustelut on olemassa rinnakkaiselle nopealle joukkoliikenneyhteydelle keskustasta ulos. Ne ovat olleet olemassa jo 1950-luvulta lähtien mutta ratkaisu on jäänyt toteutumatta. Helsingin kaupunki ajaa nyt ensisijaisesti harvaan pysähtyvää Töölön metroa siihen tarkoitukseen.


1950-luvulla taisi Mannerheimintiellä voida pelata vielä jalkapalloa. Mutta parempi olisi ollut, että niin voisi tehdä edelleen. 1950-luvun jälkeen on kuitenkin määrätietoisesti haluttu lisätä autoilun edellytyksiä, ja metro oli yksi osa sitä kehitystä. Nykyinen Töölön metron suunnittelu ei minusta ole edes autoilun edistämistä - tai siis se ei ole enää tarkoitus, joskin vahingollinen sivuvaikutus - vaan pelkästään pakkomiellettä.

Töölön metro tai "toinen metrolinja" oli alun perin nykyinen Martinlaakson rata, joka Meilahden ja Töölön kautta olisi tullut Kamppiin. Tämän osoittaa Smith-Polvisen suositeltu metroverkko.

Tämä sinänsä järkevä suunnitelma on sekoitettu sillä, että Martinlaakson rata sovittiin VR:n liikenteeksi. Tietenkin tilanteen voisi edelleen korjata siten, että Pisara tehtäisiin tämän alkuperäisen U-metron mukaisesti kantakaupungin alueella. Mutta kun tämä ei istu joihinkin päähänpinttymiin. Vaan tärkeämpää on se, minkä värisiä junia ajetaan kuin että raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoa yritettäisiin järkeistää.

Ei ole mitään matkojen nopeuttamista siinä, että pannaan ihmiset vaihtamaan pahimiillaan lähes 10 minuutin viiveellä Pasilassa ja sitten vielä toisen kerran Töölössä, ettei tarvitse kävellä jälleen varttia parin kilometrin päässä olevalta metroasemalta perille. Että tehdään paikallisjunista metron liityntäliikennettä, äly hoi!




> Mielestäni sekin että HKL suunnittelee nyt itse raitiovaunutyyppiä jotka voisivat liikennöidä nykyisellä raitiotieverkolla paremmin kuin epäonnistuneet Variotramit, on osoitus siitä että ei haluta minkäänlaista kehitystä eikä suhtautua vakavasti pikaraitioteihin, vaan mennään aidan yli missä se on matalin.


Minulle ei ole tullut mieleen yhdistää tätä hanketta välinpitämättömään suhtautumiseen raitioliikenteen kehittämiseen. Pikemminkin pidän sitä osoituksena asian ottamisesta vakavasti tällä kerralla. Suunnitelmasta syntyy tarvittaessa modulirakenteinen vaunu, joita voidaan rakentaa eri pituisina 5-7 metrin porrastuksella. Vaikka vaunu on metrin raideleveydellä, se tarjoaa kuitenkin pituuteen nähden lähes saman verran istumapaikkoja kuin ratikkaan nähden megakokoiset ja siksi kalliin radan vaativat metrojunamme.

Jos Rainer ajattelet sitä, että 2,65 m leveä ja mahdollisesti 1524 mm:n raiteella oleva vaunu olisi parempi ja osoittaisi kehityshalua, niin totta on, että leveämmästä vaunusta saa enemmän irti kapasiteettia. Osin ero on kuitenkin vain näennäinen ja liittyy seisten matkustamiseen. 2,65 leveässä vaunussa on erona 25 cm leveämäpi käytävä, istuimet ovat yhtä leveät. Ihmisiä ei käytävillä kuitenkaan seiso 1,5-kertaista määrää 50 cm:n käytävään nähden, koska kahta rinnan ei kuitenkaan mahdu. Ja pitkillä matkoilla tärkeämpää on suuri istumapaikkojen määrä.

Summa summarun, kapasiteetille ratkaisevampaa on vaunun pituus kuin leveys. Ja pituudella ei oikeastaan ole tässä nykyisessä perusrakenteessa rajaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Töölön metro tai "toinen metrolinja" oli alun perin nykyinen Martinlaakson rata, joka Meilahden ja Töölön kautta olisi tullut Kamppiin. Tämän osoittaa Smith-Polvisen suositeltu metroverkko.
> 
> Tämä sinänsä järkevä suunnitelma on sekoitettu sillä, että Martinlaakson rata sovittiin VR:n liikenteeksi. Tietenkin tilanteen voisi edelleen korjata siten, että Pisara tehtäisiin tämän alkuperäisen U-metron mukaisesti kantakaupungin alueella. Mutta kun tämä ei istu joihinkin päähänpinttymiin. Vaan tärkeämpää on se, minkä värisiä junia ajetaan kuin että raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoa yritettäisiin järkeistää.


Miten realistisena pidät että vanha U-metrosuunnitelma, joka jakaisi joukkoliikennevirrat tasaisemmin eri suuntiin kuin nyt esitetty Töölön-Pasilan metro, otettaisiin esiin ja alettaisiin pohtia vakavasti? Itse en jaksa kuvitella että siitä tulisi mitään vaikka se olisi jörkevä sinänsä, mutta niin paljon pystyn kuvittelemaan, että jos Töölön-Haagan-Pitäjänmäen-Konalan -suunnan pikaraitiotie joskus rakennetaan (joka muuten risteää Jokerin kanssa) , niin se voisi kulkea tunnelissa Mannerheimintien alla ainakin osan matkaa, jolloin saataisiin aikaan sellainen tykki joka on lähes yht nopea kuin metro, juuri siksi että sen eteneminen keskustan läheisyydessä olisi kokonaan esteetöntä. Lisäksi huomautan että Mansku välillä Eduskuntatalo-Töölön tulli ei ole mikään ostoskatu tai sellainen raitti jolle lähdetään sunnuntaikävelylle, vaan puhdas kiihkeärytminen pääväylä tyyliä Moskovan suuret *prospektit*, että raitiotien maanpäällisyydestä sillä välillä olisi kaupallisessa mielessä tai matkustajien viihtyvyyden suhteen mitään hyötyä. Nämä ovat tietysti makuasioita joista voi oll eri mieltä. Töölön sisäosissa Runeberginkadulla sensijaan maanpäällinen raitiotie on omassa elementissään. 




> Jos Rainer ajattelet sitä, että 2,65 m leveä ja mahdollisesti 1524 mm:n raiteella oleva vaunu olisi parempi ja osoittaisi kehityshalua, niin totta on, että leveämmästä vaunusta saa enemmän irti kapasiteettia. Osin ero on kuitenkin vain näennäinen ja liittyy seisten matkustamiseen. 2,65 leveässä vaunussa on erona 25 cm leveämäpi käytävä, istuimet ovat yhtä leveät. Ihmisiä ei käytävillä kuitenkaan seiso 1,5-kertaista määrää 50 cm:n käytävään nähden, koska kahta rinnan ei kuitenkaan mahdu. Ja pitkillä matkoilla tärkeämpää on suuri istumapaikkojen määrä.


Leveämmästä vaunusta on ainakin hyötyä että mahtuu paremmin  lastenvaunuilla sisään. Lastenvaunukysymykseen on suhtauduttava vakavasti jos raitiovaunuilla aletaan liikennöidä uusiin kaupunginosiin. Ratkaisuja on tietenkin monia. 

Tuota uuden raitiovaunun suunnittelua kritisoin lähinnöä siksi, että ei viitsitä edes rakentaa yhtä rataa sellaiseksi että Varioilla voisi ajaa sillä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten realistisena pidät että vanha U-metrosuunnitelma, joka jakaisi joukkoliikennevirrat tasaisemmin eri suuntiin kuin nyt esitetty Töölön-Pasilan metro, otettaisiin esiin ja alettaisiin pohtia vakavasti?


Tämänhetkisessä poliittisessa ilmastossa en pidä ajatusta millään lailla mahdollisena. Liian moni ihminen on sitouttanut itsensä metron, ei joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Takinkääntö ei kuulu suomalaiseen käytökseen, maksoi mitä maksoi.

Tämänhetkiset asenteet johtavat siihen, ettei ole sopivaa ja luvallista edes tutkia alkuperäisen U-metron mukaista linjausta. Kysyin asiaa, kun viimeisin Pisara-selvitys julkaistiin. Jo sekin selvitys sai selvästi tuomion eräältä taholta, koska Pisarakin koetaan uhkaksi metrolle, jota ei saa uhata mikään. Vastaus Pisaran johtamisesta Haagan ja Huopalahden suuntaan oli epämääräistä selitystä siitä, että on vain päätetty, ettei sellainen tule kysymykseen.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tietenkin ryhtyä ajamaan Martinlaakson rataa alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan metrokalustolla. Silloin ei tarvittaisi erillistä Pisaraa ja Töölön suunnan metroa. Itse asiassa tätä ehdotettiin YTV:n 2050-raidevisiossa. Visiosuunnitelma lienee kuitenkin haudattu hiljaisuudessa ja korvattu  Isolla liitynnällä (linkki 4,5 Mt:n pdf-tiedostoon). YTV:n visio ei luvannut ylivaltaa metrolle, vaan ehdotti varsin laajoja pikaraitiotieyhteyksiä. Vision lähtökohtana ei ollut siis liityntäliikenne.

No, olisi Töölössä sitten yksi tai kaksi "metrotunnelia", ne eivät nopeuta raitioliikennettä. Viestin ensimmäisen kappaleen hengessä on toki todettava, ettei sekään ole itsetarkoitus. Eli tärkeätä ei ole myöskään vain raitioliikenteen vaan joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen. Mutta kun yksi leiri on keskittynyt pelkästään metroon, niin kai vastapainoksi pitää silloin muualla esittää "yksipuolisesti" myös muiden liikennemuotojen kehittämistä.

Mannerheimintien raitioliikenteen kehittäminen ja nopeuttaminen on koko joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä toisin kuin liityntäliikenteeseen liittyvä matka-aikojen pidentäminen, palvelutason alentaminen ja korkean kustannustason ylläpito.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

> Bussi onkin mielestäni hyvä kompromissi, nopeampi kuin ratikka, mutta näkee silti maisemia. Kantakaupungissa pystyy liikkumaan bussikaistoilla ruuhkien ohitse, väistelemään väärin pysäköidyt autot, mutta taipuu myös kantakaupungin ulkopuolella suuriin nopeuksiin moottoritiellä.


Autoilijoiden välinpitämättömyys bussikaistoja kohtaan kyllä syö ratkaisevasti bussien nopeusetua ratikoihin nähden juuri niinä tunteina, kun ihmiset eniten käyttävät joukkoliikennettä. Jos minun on matkustettava keskustasta esim. Ruskeasuolle tai Kumpulaan iltapäiväruuhkan aikana, otan ilman muuta ratikan. Spåra on toki täynnä väkeä, joudun seisomaan ahtaasti ja joka valoissa ja pysäkeillä seisotaan hyvät tovit, mutta ratikka sentään liikkuu - kiitos omien kaistojen. Bussit sen sijaan ovat täydellisesti nalkissa paikoillaan seisovissa autojonoissa. Toissaviikolla kuitenkin hairahduin bussiin 43 matkustaessani Haagaan päin, ja matka Elielinaukiolta Hakamäentielle kesti 45 minuuttia. Nopeammin olisin päässyt kympin ratikalla ja loppumatkan kävelemällä.  

Liikennevaloista voisin todeta, että niitä on Helsingissä yksinkertaisesti aivan liikaa. Kaikki mahdolliset pienimmätkin risteykset on varustettu valoilla ja pelkkiä suojatievalojakin on tuhkatiheään, vaikka kävelijöille olisi ajoradalla keskikorokkeet. Ihmiset kuitenkin harppovat tien yli silloin kun väylä näyttäisi olevan vapaa, näytti valo-opastin sitten minkälaista väriä tahansa. Toisaalta ratikoiden kannalta valo-ohjatut suojatiet ovat kenties ihan hyvästäkin. Vaikka ihmisillä on tapana kunnioittaa vaunuja ja he harvemmin hyppäävät suojatielle vaunun eteen, ilman valo-opastusta ratikka ei voi lähestyä suojatietä kovin suurella vauhdilla ollessaan väistämisvelvollinen. 

Aleksilla ihmisten käytös on kuitenkin hiukan erikoista. Suojateiden kohdalla  annetaan ratikoiden kyllä mennä ensin, mutta suojatiettömissä kohdissa painetaan kiskoille nollat taulussa. Stockmannin edusta hyvänä esimerkkinä.

----------


## Miska

> Jos minun on matkustettava keskustasta esim. Ruskeasuolle tai Kumpulaan iltapäiväruuhkan aikana, otan ilman muuta ratikan. Spåra on toki täynnä väkeä, joudun seisomaan ahtaasti ja joka valoissa ja pysäkeillä seisotaan hyvät tovit, mutta ratikka sentään liikkuu - kiitos omien kaistojen. Bussit sen sijaan ovat täydellisesti nalkissa paikoillaan seisovissa autojonoissa.


Manskun tilanne on tosiaan viime viikkoina ollut bussimatkustuksen osalta toivoton, mutta Hämeentien osalta olen monesti huomannut iltapäiväruuhkassa keskustasta Kumpulaan tai Arabiaan matkustaessani, että kutosen ratikka ja rinnalla kulkeva bussi ovat olleet muutaman kymmenen sekunnin tarkkuudella yhtä nopeita (tai hitaita...). Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella bussi sitten peseekin spåran yleensä parilla kolmella minuutilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Hämeentien osalta olen monesti huomannut iltapäiväruuhkassa keskustasta Kumpulaan tai Arabiaan matkustaessani, että kutosen ratikka ja rinnalla kulkeva bussi ovat olleet muutaman kymmenen sekunnin tarkkuudella yhtä nopeita (tai hitaita...).


Minä taas olen huomannut, että varsinkin iltapäiväruuhkassa bussit pääsevät hyvin kulkemaan Hämeentien ja Sturenkadun risteykseen, mutta Kumpulan silta on täynnä autojonona ja ratikka ohittaa ne omia kaistojaa, mutta bussi juuttuu jonoihin. Bussikaistat ovat Kustaa Vaasan tiellä vain keskustan suuntaan, miksi niin?

----------


## ess

> Joo, vahvistan. Viiskulmasta kävelee keskustaan nopeammin kuin matkustaa ratikalla. Olen kokeillut. Toki kävely oikaisee ratikan reittiin nähden, mutta kyllä se ratikan kyytikin on matelua.
> 
> Ja mikä siellä mättää? Raiteilla seisovat henkilöautot, tietenkin!


Raiteilla seisovia henkilöautoja on vain satunnaisesti ja esmes. roska-autot kyllä yleensä väistävät kunhan ovat saaneet lastattua lastinsa. Pääsääntöisesti Eira ja erityisesti Tehtaankatu on kolmosella sellainen osuus jolla saadaan aikataulua kiinni, mikäli sille on tarvetta. Kovaahan siellä ei voi ajaa siitä huolimatta. Liikennevaloja kun tuolla ei juuri ole. Huomattavasti ongelmallisempi on Töölön osuus Lasipalatsilta Eläintarhaan. Joissakin S-valoissa joutuu seisomaan minuutin kerrallaan.

----------


## juhanahi

> Raiteilla seisovia henkilöautoja on vain satunnaisesti ja esmes. roska-autot kyllä yleensä väistävät kunhan ovat saaneet lastattua lastinsa.


Fredrikinkadulla ja Bulevardilla raitiokiskot kulkevat ajokaistalla ja autot haittaavat raitiovaunun kulkua.

----------


## 339-DF

Onkohan Bulevardin tulevasta peruskorjauksesta mitään tietoja kenelläkään? Sellainen on tulossa kai ihan lähivuosina. Onkohan sen yhteydessä tarkoitus jotenkin parantaa raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta?

----------


## ess

> Fredrikinkadulla ja Bulevardilla raitiokiskot kulkevat ajokaistalla ja autot haittaavat raitiovaunun kulkua.


Haittaavathan autot raitiovaunujen kulkua monessa muussakin paikassa. Pääsääntöisesti Bulevardilla ja Fredalla liikenne sujuu ihan kohtalaisesti. Toista on esmes. Mechelininkadulla tai Unioninkadulla ruuhka-aikana. Bulevardin autoliikennehän on yritetty ohjata Uudenmaankadulle ja Lönnrotinkadulle. 




> Onkohan Bulevardin tulevasta peruskorjauksesta mitään tietoja kenelläkään? Sellainen on tulossa kai ihan lähivuosina. Onkohan sen yhteydessä tarkoitus jotenkin parantaa raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta?


Minusta Bulevardi ei todellakaan ole niitä pahimpia pullonkauloja. Sen sijaan ajoratapysäkit pitäisi saada poistettua sieltä (ja Fredalta) mahdollisimman pian. Vaikka sitten sillä metodilla että kavennetaan katua pysäkin kohdalla kuten Pohjolankadulla on tehty. Nykyisellään erityisesti Hietalahden torin pysäkki on erittäin vaarallinen kun autoilijat saattavat ohittaa raitiovaunun oikealta puolelta pysäkin välistä. Usein vielä tekevät tämän ns. lusikka pohjassa. Siinä jos joku sattuu poistumaan vaunusta juuri sopivalla hetkellä, on hengenlähtö lähellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sen sijaan ajoratapysäkit pitäisi saada poistettua sieltä (ja Fredalta) mahdollisimman pian. Vaikka sitten sillä metodilla että kavennetaan katua pysäkin kohdalla kuten Pohjolankadulla on tehty.


Fredalle on Iso Roban risteykseen tulossa juuri tällainen ulokepysäkki, yhteinen ratikoille ja busseille. Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö päätti asiasta 14.3.08. En tiedä, milloin se rakennetaan, mutta tänä kesänä kai kuitenkin.

Bulevardi taitaa olla vaikeampi lähinnä kaupunkikuvallisista syistä. Jos p-paikat voisi poistaa koko kadulta, niin ratikan voisi peruskorjauksen yhteydessä siirtää koko kadun matkalta kadun reunaan. Tällöin (korotetut) jalkakäytäväpysäkit riittäisivät ja ratikat saisivat omat kaistatkin. Autokaistat olisivat sitten kadun keskellä. Luulenpa vaan, että p-paikkojen poistaminen ei ole mahdollista. Ongelmia aiheuttaisi myös huoltoliikenne, joka saattaisi pysähtyä rv-kiskoille. Suo siellä jne...

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta Bulevardi ei todellakaan ole niitä pahimpia pullonkauloja.


Bulevardi tökkii minusta nimenomaan liikennevalojen, ei autojen määrän takia. Kun ratikka joutuu pysähtymään pysäkeille, ja valot on tahdistettu sitä huomioimatta, niin joka valoissa saa seistä. Samalla hidastuu tietysti kaikki muukin liikenne ratikan perässä, kun ohi ei pääse.

----------


## heka

Aikataulukirjasta sattui silmiini ajoajat Vilhonvuori-Hakaniemi:
6 min ratikalla 6 ja 7A
3 min busseilla (4 min 65A ja 66A)
Vaikka ratikoilla on tällä välillä yksi pysäkki enemmän, Helmin saavutus ratikkaliikenteen hidastamisessa on melkoinen. Laitettaisiinko Hämeentielläkin bussikaistat ratikkakiskojen viereen?

----------


## kuukanko

> Aikataulukirjasta sattui silmiini ajoajat Vilhonvuori-Hakaniemi


Itse katselin Hakaniemestä Vilhonvuoren suuntaan eilen, kuinka hitaasti ratikka ajoi. Linjan 17 bussi lähti Hämeentien eteläpäässä olevista liikennevaloista yhtä aikaa kutosella olleen Varion kanssa, mutta ratikka jäi selvästi jälkeen, vaikka bussi ei nopeusmittarinsa mukaan ajanut ylinopeutta missään vaiheessa. Ratikka ei hidastelunsa takia pysynyt muun liikenteen mukana liikennevalojen rytmissä ja jäi Viidennen Linjan liikennevalojen kohdalla punaisiin, kun 17 kääntyi vasemmalle ratikkakiskojen yli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aikataulukirjasta sattui silmiini ajoajat Vilhonvuori-Hakaniemi:


Olen ajanut tuota väliä erittäin usein ja todennut, että ajoaikojen vaihtelu ratikoilla on erittäin suuri. Parhaimmillaan ei tarvitse seisoa turhaan missään, pahimmillaan joka pysäkkiä ennen olevissa jalankulkuvaloissa (laiturin päässä olevalle suojatielle).

Helmissähän ei pyritä ratikoiden turhien pysähdysten poistamiseen, vaan aikataulunmukaisen ajoajan noudattamiseen. Aikataulu ratikalle taas tehdään sillä periaatteella, että ei voida ajaa pysähtymättä pysäkkien välejä. Busseille tehdään keskimääräisiä aikatauluja, mutta koska katuverkossa ei ole tilaa bussien etuisuuksille, bussit kulkevat muun liikennevirran mukana ja joissain tilanteissa ne voivat saada hyötyä valojen ajoituksen muutoksesta bussin hyväksi.

Tämä ratikoiden kohtelu on enimmäkseen asennekysymys. Voiko muuta sanoa siitäkään, että Viidennellä linjalla ratikka pysäytetään, jotta autot pääsevät kääntymään kiskojen yli vasemmalle. Näin siis itse valo-ohjauksessa, mutta pääongelma on siinä, että liikennevaloja ylipäätään pitää olla joka korttelin välillä ja monta. Pääkatuja ei sovi rauhoittaa, vaan autolla pitää päästä jokaiselle pikkukadulle toisin kuin esim. Tampereen Itsenäisyydenkadulla ja Hämeenkadulla.

RV-liikenteen suunnittelussa vikana on lyhyen vuorovälin asettaminen kaiken muun edelle. Käsittääkseni eri tahoilla on tälle eri perusteita, mutta lopputulos on sama. Vaunut ovat liian pieniä, ajonopues kärsii, kustannukset ovat suuret ja täsmällisyys on tiessään. Ja ainoa keino parantaa tilannetta on hidastuttaa vaunuja Helmin liikennevaloetuuden avulla.

Näinhän sitten saadaan perusteluja väittää, että raitioliikenne on aina hidasta ja vain metro voi olla nopea.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Nollaviive-etuuksien määrä on lisääntynyt selvästi, liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivulla on listattu jo 26 nollaviive-etuusristeystä.

----------


## GT8N

Nyt ymmärrän vielä peremmin HELMI:n etuuksien tökkimisen: 

"HELMIN nollaviive-etuudet ovat etuuksia, jotka on suunniteltu siten, että ratikat eivät joudu lainkaan pysähtymään liikennevaloihin - muutamin poikkeuksin:
- Ratikka on edellä aikataulusta
- Ratikka ei ole pysähtynyt ennen valoja olevalle pysäkille
- Risteys on poikkeuksellisen ruuhkainen"

Eli nollaviive-etuuskaan ei ole oikeasti nollaviive, kun on nämä "muutamat poikkeukset". :Shocked:  Milloinkohan saadaan sellaiset etuudet, jotka antavat ratikalle *aina* välittömästi vihreät?

----------


## 339-DF

Ei ratikan kulkua voi sataprosenttisesti ennakoida silloin, kun ratikka toimii poikkeuksellisesti eli jättää jonkun pysäkin väliin. Ratikalle ennakoidaan tietty pysäkkiaika, ja kyllä se esim. Munkassa ihan hyvin toimii kun ratikka seisoo ensin M. Puistotien pysäkillä ja jatkaa sitten kaupunkiin. Mutta tietysti jos ennakoidaan 20 s ja ratikka ei edes juuri hidasta, vaan pysäkkiaika on pikemminkin miinusmerkkinen, niin eihän se etuisuus voi silloin toimia. Se on musta ihan ymmärrettävää.

Toiseen suuntaan tuo toimii vielä paremmin: eilen kaupungilta tullessa ratikka ei pysähtynyt Paciuksenkaaren pysäkille ollenkaan, mutta pääsi silti Munkkiniemen aukion risteyksestä pysähtymättä. Ilmeisesti etäisyys pysäkiltä risteykseen on niin pitkä, että tieto tulevasta ratikasta ehtii poikkeustapauksessa ajoissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> - Ratikka on edellä aikataulusta
> - Ratikka ei ole pysähtynyt ennen valoja olevalle pysäkille


Jollei ratikka ole pysähtynyt edelliselle pysäkille, se on todennäköisesti silloin edellä aikataulusta, jos se siihen asti on kulkenut ajallaan. Eikä aikataulustaan edellä olevaa ratikkaa tulekaan päästää enää yhtään nopeammin (nimim. useaan kertaan tällä viikolla etuajassa kulkevia busseja missannut ja manannut). Ja toisaalta vaikka vaunu olisikin myöhässä ja ohittaa pysäkin, nollaviiveen antaminen kuitenkin edellyttää, että raitiovaunu kulkee ennustettavasti, eli jokin aika pitää olla, jossa vaunun arvioidaan saapuvan risteykseen. Jollei vaunu pysähdy pysäkillä, se tulee risteykseen valoetuuden kannalta liian aikaisin.

----------


## ess

> Jollei ratikka ole pysähtynyt edelliselle pysäkille, se on todennäköisesti silloin edellä aikataulusta, jos se siihen asti on kulkenut ajallaan.


Tai se on myöhässä ja yrittää kiriä takaisin aikatauluun. Nuo nykyiset liikennevaloetuudet tuntuvat toimivan nimenomaan niin että etuajassa kulkevalle vaunulle tulee nuolta ja vihreää aina ja sitten taas myöhässä olevalle lätkäistään S tai punainen eteen. Useassa paikassa tuntuu siltä että suunnittelijat yliarvioivat raitiovaunun ajonopeuden rankasti ja tästä johtuen vaunu ei pysy "aallossa" mukana.

----------


## risukasa

Ilman Livaakin on toteutettu joitakin pysäkin oheisia liikennevaloja joista pääsee läpi nollaviiveellä mikäli pysäkillä pysähtyminen jää väliin. Hiljaisessa risteyksessä tuo on aika helppo toteuttaa, vilkkaammassa paikassa taas on huonompi juttu antaa vaunulle valo jota se ei välttämättä käytä. Tällaiset paikat ovat nimenomaan hyviä aikataulun kirimiseen, niissä voidaan antaa vaunulle mahdollisuus harpata edellisen aallon kyytiin.

Etuajassa kulkevalle vaunullekin pitäisi usein pakko antaa nollaviive, koska perässä on yleensä joku myöhässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta GT8N on oikeassa arvioidessaan nykyisen valoetuusjärjestelmän toimivuutta. Sitä tukee ihan vain käytännön matkustuskokemus. Josta tulee eri käsitys tilanteesta kuin vaunun kuljettamisesta. Kuljettaja nimittäin näkee tilanteen ja tietää hyvän syyn seisomiselle jossain. Mutta matkustajan kannalta kaikki muu seisominen kuin pysäkillä on turhaa. Ja systeemi on matkustajia varten, ei kuljettajille.

Edellä ajo on kiellettyä, mutta on väärä paikka korjata aikataulun noudattamista pysäkkien välillä. Vaunu tulee päästää seuraavalle pysäkille, josta se sitten lähtee ajallaan.

Mutta nythän ollaan villissä lännessä. On tarkoituksenmukaista pyrkiä ajamaan etuajassa, koska aina jossain tulee häiriötä ja jäädään aikataulusta jälkeen. Milläs muulla kuljettaja voi pyrkiä turvaamaan voivansa lähteä seuraavalta päättärilta ajassa, kuin yrittämällä edellä ajamalla varautua viivytyksiin.

Valoetuus ei siis voi toimia sillä periaatteella, että se ainoastaan viivästyttää vaunuja, jotka ovat etuajassa, mutta ei auta ottamaan aikataulua kiinni, jos ollaan myöhässä. Valoetuussuunnittelun lähtökohta on jo väärä, kun suunnittelu lähtee siitä, että järjestelmän tehtävä on korjata virhettä. Etuusjärjestelmän tehtävä on VÄLTTÄÄ virheen syntymistä.

Mutta ei tämä ole meillä valosunnittelun hallinnassa, kun kaistajärjestelyin luodaan jatkuvasti  uusillakin radoilla  tilanteita, jotka estävät vaunujen kulun henkilöautojen ongelmista riippumattomasti.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

Kyllä minä joten kuten ymmärrän, että ruuhka-aikoina ja muulloin päivisin kun on paljon liikennettä, niin ratikoiden etuisuuksia ei suostuta tekemään vahvoiksi. Eniten minua ihmetyttääkin, miksi vaunuja pitää seisottaa hiljaisinakin aikoina täysin tyhjissä risteyksissä. Varhain aamulla ja illalla klo 21 jälkeen valtaosa rataverkon varrella olevista risteyksistä on sen verran hiljaisia, että edes tällöin vaunuille voisi aivan hyvin antaa 100%-etuisuudet. Varmasti matkustajistakin tuntuu juuri näinä aikoina kaikkein hölmöimmältä katsella tyhjää risteystä ja odotella että vaunu pääsisi taas jatkamaan matkaa. Mahdolliset muutamat autoilijat saisivat sitten odotella sen muutaman sekunnin kauemmin kun vaunu päästetään ensiksi.

----------


## hylje

> Varhain aamulla ja illalla klo 21 jälkeen valtaosa rataverkon varrella olevista risteyksistä on sen verran hiljaisia, että edes tällöin vaunuille voisi aivan hyvin antaa 100%-etuisuudet.


Tai sitten sammuttaa liikennevalot. Halvempaa lystiä, jonka turvallisuuden takaa risteyksien kokeminen vaarallisemmiksi.

----------


## risukasa

> Kuljettaja nimittäin näkee tilanteen ja tietää hyvän syyn seisomiselle jossain. Mutta matkustajan kannalta kaikki muu seisominen kuin pysäkillä on turhaa.


Eipä kuskeja valoissa seisominen kiinnosta yhtään sen enempää kuin matkustajiakaan. Istuminen pitäisi hoitaa taukotilassa, ei kadulla.




> Edellä ajo on kiellettyä, mutta on väärä paikka korjata aikataulun noudattamista pysäkkien välillä. Vaunu tulee päästää seuraavalle pysäkille, josta se sitten lähtee ajallaan. 
> 
> Mutta nythän ollaan villissä lännessä. On tarkoituksenmukaista pyrkiä ajamaan etuajassa, koska aina jossain tulee häiriötä ja jäädään aikataulusta jälkeen. Milläs muulla kuljettaja voi pyrkiä turvaamaan voivansa lähteä seuraavalta päättärilta ajassa, kuin yrittämällä edellä ajamalla varautua viivytyksiin.


Totta. Pysäkkien välillä seisova vaunu ei palvele yhtään ketään.

HKL:n _palvelulupaukseen_ (taitaa olla itse keksitty termi) aikataulujen noudattamisessa kuuluu pohjimmiltaan kaksi kohtaa: 1. Ei ajeta tahallaan etuajassa 2. Yritetään olla myöhästymättä yli yhtä minuuttia. Mutta tietenkin Helsingin raitioverkon realiteetit tekevät sen, ettei näiden toteutumiselle voida antaa takuuta. Valitettavasti on jotain pysäkkejä, jotka on pakko ohittaa joitakin kymmeniä sekunteja etuajassa jotta voidaan välttää usean minuutin myöhästyminen. Muun muassa Vallila suuntaan 1 on sellainen - edes Arabian lähtöaikaan ei tahdo ehtiä jos ei pääse Sturenkadun risteyksen yli noin 10s etuajassa.

Käytännössä parinkin minuutin myöhästyminen ei tee matkustajille juurikaan haittaa, varsinkaan verrattaessa minuutin etuaikaan. Siksi aikataulua pitää pyrkiä puskuroimaan myöhään päin, ei etuaikaan päin.

Mitä etuajassa ajamiseen tulee, niin rumasti sanottuna se on joidenkin kuljettajien tapa lorvia töissä. Kun kiritään muutama minuutti lisää päättäriaikaa niin työpäivään syntyy lisää taukoaikaa. Kyydistä jääneet matkustajat kuljettaa perässä ajava kuljettaja.

Kaikkia etuajassa ajajia en kuitenkaan syytä lorvailijoiksi. Joillain linjoilla ajoajat ovat niin löysät, että etuajan välttäminen vaatii suorastaan hermoja raastavaa ryömimistä. Muun muassa 3B:n Etelä-Helsingin lenkki on erittäin löysä ja lähes kokonaan autojen kanssa samalla kaistalla. Vuoro pitää saada ennen Kauppatoria, tai oikeastaan jo Kauppiksilla noin kaksi minuuttia myöhään, jotta voi ajaa Punavuoren läpi tukkimatta autoliikennettä. Myös Lasipalatsille tullaan etuajassa nelosten ja seiskojen eteen jos Töölön ajaa aikataulussa. Arkadiankadulla on jo liian myöhäistä hidastella, kun perässä ovat bussit.

----------


## Compact

> ... edes Arabian lähtöaikaan ei tahdo ehtiä jos ei pääse Sturenkadun risteyksen yli noin 10s etuajassa....


Ammatillisessa mielessä kiinnostaa, että käytetäänkö HKL-RLY:ssä jo sekuntejakin aikatauluissa?

Olen luullut, että ajat HKL:n pikkusähköjunan aikatauluissa esitetään edelleenkin vain minuuteissa ja jos olisi vaikkapa teoreettinen lähtöaika 12.01, niin se oikeuttaa oikea-aikaiseen lähtöön tarkkuussekuntiviisarilla varustetulla rannekellolla katsottuna aikavälissä 12.01.00-12.01.59. Olisi siis liki minuutin pelivara olemassa.

Ei kai sekunteja ole otettu käyttöön kaupunkiliikenteessä - kun ne eivät ole käytössä suurten nopeuksien kaukoliikenteessäkään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei kai sekunteja ole otettu käyttöön kaupunkiliikenteessä - kun ne eivät ole käytössä suurten nopeuksien kaukoliikenteessäkään.


Foorumilla on muistaakseni aikaisemminkin mainittu, että Liva eli Helmi ilmoittaa kuljettajalle plussat ja miinukset sekunnin tarkkuudella. Ymmärtääkseni nimim. risukasan puheenvuorossa viitattiin etupäässä tähän.

----------


## ess

> Foorumilla on muistaakseni aikaisemminkin mainittu, että Liva eli Helmi ilmoittaa kuljettajalle plussat ja miinukset sekunnin tarkkuudella. Ymmärtääkseni nimim. risukasan puheenvuorossa viitattiin etupäässä tähän.


Näin juuri. Kuljettajalla olevassa "paperiaikataulussa" lukee muutamien tärkeimpien pysäkkien ohitusajat minuutin tarkkuudella.

----------


## risukasa

Aivan, LIVAn esittämä ns. kuljettaja-aikataulu on sekunnilleen, mutta se ei ehkä ole niin virallinen kuin paperiaikataulussa olevat väliajat. Joka tapauksessa pysäkinvälit ovat niin lyhyitä, että pysäkkikohtaisten lähtöaikojen on pakko olla tarkemmin kuin minuutin tarkkuudella määritetyt, muuten tulisi prosentuaalisesti liian suuria heittoja. Matkustaja-aikataulut ovat sitten samoja aikoja minuutin tarkkuuteen pyöristettynä.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Muun muassa 3B:n Etelä-Helsingin lenkki on erittäin löysä


Niin, vielä tällä hetkellä, ennen Kampin kierroksen käyttöönottoa. Talviaikataulutahan laadittiin sillä oletuksella että Kamppiin mennään jo 1.1.2009..

----------


## risukasa

> Niin, vielä tällä hetkellä, ennen Kampin kierroksen käyttöönottoa. Talviaikataulutahan laadittiin sillä oletuksella että Kamppiin mennään jo 1.1.2009..


Tietysti kaikki vaikuttaa kaikkeen, mutta en usko että kolmosen uudistus liittyy siihen, että Eiran sairaalan ja Erottajan välillä on liikaa ajoaikaa. Ilmeisesti aikaisemmin on kärsitty enemmän autoruuhkista noilla alueilla kuin nyt.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Muun muassa 3B:n Etelä-Helsingin lenkki on erittäin löysä ja lähes kokonaan autojen kanssa samalla kaistalla. Vuoro pitää saada ennen Kauppatoria, tai oikeastaan jo Kauppiksilla noin kaksi minuuttia myöhään, jotta voi ajaa Punavuoren läpi tukkimatta autoliikennettä.


Minä nyt en oikein ymmärtänyt tätä vaunun saamista myöhään Kauppatorille, kun 3B:llä nyt kuitenkin on päätepysäkki Olympialaiturissa, niin siinähän aika tasataan (tosin 1A:n liikennöintiaikana ei aina välttämättä onnistu). Kun Olympialaiturista lähtee aikataulunmukaisesti voi mielestäni Eirassa edetä kohtalaisen normaalisti. Ja autojen vuoksi nyt on ihan turha edetä ajokahva kaakossa, ratikka etenee sitä vauhtia kuin kuljettaja katsoo parhaimmaksi ja autoilijat saavat siihen tyytyä. Eirassahan muutenkin nopeusrajoitus on 30 km/h, tosin taksit ja saksalaisen laatuautomerkin omistajat saavat ilmeisesti ajaa 45 km/h. 

Toisen kiertolinjan, seiskan Senaatintorin päätepysäkki Hallituskadulla on hieman ongelmallisempi, sillä se sijaitsee ajoradalla ja siinä ajantasaaminen ei useimmiten ole muun liikenteen sujuvuuden takia mielekästä. Mielestäni seiskojen keskustapäättärin pitäisikin sijaita Vironkadun pysäkillä, koska siinä kohdin on huomattavasti enemmän tilaa. Vaikka tässä seisoisi vaunut kumpaankin suuntaan, mahtuisi autot keskeltä ohitse. Tällöin linjakilpiin olisi syytä vaihtaa määränpääksi Senaatintorin sijasta Kruununhaka.

----------


## risukasa

> Minä nyt en oikein ymmärtänyt tätä vaunun saamista myöhään Kauppatorille, kun 3B:llä nyt kuitenkin on päätepysäkki Olympialaiturissa, niin siinähän aika tasataan (tosin 1A:n liikennöintiaikana ei aina välttämättä onnistu). Kun Olympialaiturista lähtee aikataulunmukaisesti voi mielestäni Eirassa edetä kohtalaisen normaalisti. Ja autojen vuoksi nyt on ihan turha edetä ajokahva kaakossa, ratikka etenee sitä vauhtia kuin kuljettaja katsoo parhaimmaksi ja autoilijat saavat siihen tyytyä. Eirassahan muutenkin nopeusrajoitus on 30 km/h, tosin taksit ja saksalaisen laatuautomerkin omistajat saavat ilmeisesti ajaa 45 km/h.


Olympialaiturin jälkeen olevat Jokeri-valot syttyvät n. 10 sek pysähdyksissä olon jälkeen. Eli siinäkin katkaistaan autoliikenne, jos jäädään aikataulua tasaamaan. Sopiva ajonopeus 15 sekuntiin venytetyillä pysähdyksillä Eira-Punavuori-lenkillä on noin 15-20km/h. Jos se ei nyt ehkä ole niin valtavasti vähemmän kuin 30km/h, niin joka tapauksessa se johtaa siihen että perässä ajavat turhautuvat ja rupeavat tekemään vaarallisia ohituksia. Samoin kunnioitus Jokeri-valoja kohtaan katoaa täysin, jos niitä poltetaan päivittäin turhaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisen kiertolinjan, seiskan Senaatintorin päätepysäkki Hallituskadulla on hieman ongelmallisempi, sillä se sijaitsee ajoradalla ja siinä ajantasaaminen ei useimmiten ole muun liikenteen sujuvuuden takia mielekästä. Mielestäni seiskojen keskustapäättärin pitäisikin sijaita Vironkadun pysäkillä, koska siinä kohdin on huomattavasti enemmän tilaa. Vaikka tässä seisoisi vaunut kumpaankin suuntaan, mahtuisi autot keskeltä ohitse. Tällöin linjakilpiin olisi syytä vaihtaa määränpääksi Senaatintorin sijasta Kruununhaka.


Olisihan mahdollisuus kiertää Kauppatorin kautta ja tasata aikaa siellä. Toiseen suuntaan tasauksen voisi tehdä Senaatintorilla. Kumpikaan ei kiusaa autoilijoita, mikä tietenkin on se tärkein asia. Autoilijat saavat kyllä kiusata seiskoja, mistä tämä tasauksen tarve syntyy.

Antero

----------


## ess

> Olisihan mahdollisuus kiertää Kauppatorin kautta ja tasata aikaa siellä. Toiseen suuntaan tasauksen voisi tehdä Senaatintorilla. Kumpikaan ei kiusaa autoilijoita, mikä tietenkin on se tärkein asia. Autoilijat saavat kyllä kiusata seiskoja, mistä tämä tasauksen tarve syntyy.


Kyse on mös jalankulkijoiden turvallisuudesta. Mikäli vaunu on pysähtyneenä suojatien eteen, pitäisi ohittavien autojen pysähtyä rinnalle ohittaessaan. Tämä kuitenkin unohtuu lähes säännöllisesti ja usein nämä rv:n ohitukset tehdään hermostuneena kaasu pohjassa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Olympialaiturin jälkeen olevat Jokeri-valot syttyvät n. 10 sek pysähdyksissä olon jälkeen. Eli siinäkin katkaistaan autoliikenne, jos jäädään aikataulua tasaamaan.


Tuo ongelma ratkeaa helposti, kun vetäisee kevyesti virroittimennarusta tunnistimen kohdalla, joka sijaitsee ajolangassa joitakin kymmeniä metrejä ennen pysäkkiä. Eipä syty jokerivalot silloin. Tosin tämä temppu ei onnistu Variotramilla, joten silloin autoilijat saavat kärvistellä minuutin verran.

----------


## ess

> Tuo ongelma ratkeaa helposti, kun vetäisee kevyesti virroittimennarusta tunnistimen kohdalla, joka sijaitsee ajolangassa joitakin kymmeniä metrejä ennen pysäkkiä. Eipä syty jokerivalot silloin. Tosin tämä temppu ei onnistu Variotramilla, joten silloin autoilijat saavat kärvistellä minuutin verran.


Saa virroittimen alas Variobahnistakin. Ihan nappia painamalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Saa virroittimen alas Variobahnistakin. Ihan nappia painamalla.


Kokeilepas huviksesi painaa tätä nappia vauhdissa, voi tapahtua mielenkiintoisia asioita.

----------


## hylje

Onko kokeiltu? Voisin jopa väittää virtapuskurien (joilla normaalisti pidetään ainakin sisävaloja ja linjakylttejä päällä ilman virroitinta) riittävän mainiosti muutamaksi kymmeneksi sekunniksi jos ajotehoja ei tarvita.

----------


## Relayer

> Kokeilepas huviksesi painaa tätä nappia vauhdissa, voi tapahtua mielenkiintoisia asioita.


Paljasta toki muillekin.  :Wink:

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Kokeilepas huviksesi painaa tätä nappia vauhdissa, voi tapahtua mielenkiintoisia asioita.



Pyydän että ette kokeile tuota matkustajaliikenteessä.

Jussi

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Eräs raitioteiden parissa elämäänsä viettävä henkilö kertoi minulle tänään huhun, jonka todenperäisyyttä pyytäisin arvioimaan. Eli Helsingin raitioliikenteen KESKIinopeutta oltaisiin laskemassa arvoon 12km/h liikenneturvallisuuden nimissä! Jostain muistan lukeneeni nykyisen keskinopeusarvon olevan 16km/h, eli suhteellisesti pudotus on huima.

Jos asia on oikeasti näin, aikooko HKL-Raitioliikenne lopettaa raitioliikenteen hidastamalla sen kuoliaaksi? Siihen suuntaanhan tässä on koko ajan menty, kuten vaihteet ja ristikot 10km/h -sääntö. Matkustajat yleensä haluavat päästä paikasta toiseen rivakkaan tahtiin...

----------


## Compact

> Eräs raitioteiden parissa elämäänsä viettävä henkilö kertoi minulle tänään huhun, jonka todenperäisyyttä pyytäisin arvioimaan. Eli Helsingin raitioliikenteen KESKIinopeutta oltaisiin laskemassa arvoon 12km/h liikenneturvallisuuden nimissä! Jostain muistan lukeneeni nykyisen keskinopeusarvon olevan 16km/h, eli suhteellisesti pudotus on huima.


Kai se on totta, kun lähteesi kerran viettää elämäänsä siellä paikan päällä.

Toihan on myös hirmu hyvä uutinen liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta. Kuulostaa aivan kuin Rautatievirasto olisi ottanut kapearaiteiset sähköradat myös valvottavikseen.

----------


## risukasa

On väärää logiikkaa moittia sitä, että liikennöintisääntöjä muutetaan olosuhteiden mukaisiksi. Väistämätön totuus on, etteivät nykyiset laipan varassa ajettavat ristikot kestä reippaita nopeuksia. Vauhti jolla ristikot tärveltyvät on aivan uskomaton. Jopa vain kuukauden ikäiseen Bulevardi-Freda-ristikkoon on jo muodostunut aaltoilua, ja lähes kaikki yhdestä kahteen vuotta vanhat ristikot ovat hionta- elleivät jo uusimiskunnossa. 

Ratojen varrella myös asuu ihmisiä, joiden pitäisi saada nukkua eikä kuunnella kaappien ja ikkunoiden helinää aamuin illoin.

Toki nopeusrajoitukset vaihteissa ja ristikoissa ovat olleet matalat jo kauan. Valvontaa vain ei ole järjestetty tehokkaasti, joten tiukkojen aikataulujen kanssa pärjätäkseen moni ajaa ylinopeutta. Sikäli uusi tiukennus 15->10km/h on lähinnä muotoseikka.

Oikea haukkumisen suunta olemme me, kunnan asukkaat, jotka emme halua vaatia poliitikoilta rahaa kattavaan raitiotieinfran uudistukseen. Asia etenee pikkuhiljaa, mutta järkevässä maailmassa tuo uudistus olisi tehty vaiheittain viimeisten parin vuosikymmenen aikana. Samalla olisi päästy jo säästämään alentuneissa ylläpito- ja liikennöintikuluissa sekä voitettu matkustajia muilta liikennemuodoilta.

----------


## MrArakawa

Sillä ei ole matka-ajan kannalta juuri minkäänlaista käytännön merkitystä, jos reitin varrelle osuvissa muutamissa vaihteissa ja ristikoissa ajetaan 20-30km/h sijasta 10 km/h. Kyse on vain joistakin kymmenistä sekunneista. Oleellisempaa olisi karsia turhat pysähtymiset eli seisomiset kaiken maailman suojatievaloissa ja pikkuristeyksissä. Monilla linjoilla tällaiseen turhanpäiväiseen seisomiseen kuluu yhteensä jopa vuorovälin verran aikaa (siis pl suuret risteykset), joten oikeasti tehokkaasti järjestetyssä raitioliikenteessä voitaisiin joiltakin linjoilta parhaimmassa tapauksessa poistaa kokonainen vuoro vuorovälin siitä kärsimättä.

----------


## risukasa

> Sillä ei ole matka-ajan kannalta juuri minkäänlaista käytännön merkitystä, jos reitin varrelle osuvissa muutamissa vaihteissa ja ristikoissa ajetaan 20-30km/h sijasta 10 km/h.


Liikennevalot juurikin eskaloivat ongelmaa. 5km/h nopeuden tiputus riittää siihen, että ei ehditä enää tietyistä valoista läpi. Esim. Kaivokadulla tulee nyt yksi pysähdys enemmän kuin ennen.

----------


## late-

> Eli Helsingin raitioliikenteen KESKIinopeutta oltaisiin laskemassa arvoon 12km/h liikenneturvallisuuden nimissä! Jostain muistan lukeneeni nykyisen keskinopeusarvon olevan 16km/h, eli suhteellisesti pudotus on huima.


Keskinopeus on mitattava suure. Ei se perustu mihinkään määräykseen. Viime vuosina keskinopeus on ollut 14 - 15 km/h koko verkolle laskettuna sekä aikataulunopeutena että mitattuna toteutuneena nopeutuneena.

10 km/h rajoitus ristikoissa tietysti hidastaa liikennettä, mutta vielä ei ole tiedossa miten paljon se vaikuttaa aikatauluihin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Liikennevalot juurikin eskaloivat ongelmaa. 5km/h nopeuden tiputus riittää siihen, että ei ehditä enää tietyistä valoista läpi. Esim. Kaivokadulla tulee nyt yksi pysähdys enemmän kuin ennen.


Silloin liikennevalot on ohjelmoitava siten, että rajoitusten mukaan ajava vaunu pääsee läpi. Kaivokadulla valo-ohjelmointi on mielestäni siten, että Rautatieaseman pysäkin valojen vaihtuessa maalle päin liikkeelle lähtevä vaunu pääsee yhdellä kerralla Kaisaniemen mäkeen asti ja toiseen suuntaan sama juttu, kun liikkeelle lähdetään Mikonkadun risteyksen valotolpalta. Tilanne tietenkin muuttuu, jos ensimmäiseltä valotolpalta joutuu lähtemään "väärään aikaan" tai muita vaunuja on samalla alueella liiaksi.

----------


## risukasa

> Silloin liikennevalot on ohjelmoitava siten, että rajoitusten mukaan ajava vaunu pääsee läpi. Kaivokadulla valo-ohjelmointi on mielestäni siten, että Rautatieaseman pysäkin valojen vaihtuessa maalle päin liikkeelle lähtevä vaunu pääsee yhdellä kerralla Kaisaniemen mäkeen asti ja toiseen suuntaan sama juttu, kun liikkeelle lähdetään Mikonkadun risteyksen valotolpalta. Tilanne tietenkin muuttuu, jos ensimmäiseltä valotolpalta joutuu lähtemään "väärään aikaan" tai muita vaunuja on samalla alueella liiaksi.


Kaisaniemestä Rautatieasemalle ei pääse yhdellä aallolla kuin joko pienellä ylinopeudella tai erittäin hyvällä tuurilla.

Jos tuo aaltojen korjaaminen onnistuisi, niin mikä sitten on kaikki nämä vuodet estänyt OIKEIDEN valoetuuksien toteuttamisen? Ei tässä mitään parannuksia olla saamassa, syntyneitä vahinkoja vain vähän tilkitään sieltä mistä vähimmillä myönnytyksillä saadaan.

----------


## hylje

Liikennevaloetuuksissa ongelmana arvelen olevan tekniikan sekä motivaation haasteet. Tekniikassa tulee vastaan vanhat ja/tai vääränmalliset liikennevalolaitteet sekä ratikkalaitteisto (molemmat ohjelmistoineen), motivaatiossa tekniikan tuntemus ja näkemys riittävän monella asiasta huolehtivalla henkilöllä.

Vaikka nyt saataisiin taikaiskusta kaikki henkilöt yhteistyökykyisiksi ja oikeanlainen visio johtajan pallille kestää aikansa (=budjetti tulee vastaan) saada liikennevalojärjestelmät uusituksi ja ohjelmoiduiksi huipputasolle. Hommaan voi liittyä ohjelmointia, uutta laitteistoa, tietoliikenneyhteyksiä ja näiden yhdistelmiä. Kaikki maksaa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kaisaniemestä Rautatieasemalle ei pääse yhdellä aallolla kuin joko pienellä ylinopeudella tai erittäin hyvällä tuurilla.


Kaisaniemestä en puhunut, vaan liikkeelle lähdöstä valon vaihtuessa Mikonkadun risteyksen valotolpalla. Tällöin ajamalla noin 10 km/h edessä olevan ristikon ja tämän jälkeen kiihdyttämällä vauhdin 20-30 km/h pääsee useimmiten ajamaan pysähtymättä Rautatieaseman pysäkille asti. Poikkeuksia aiheuttavat väliin kääntyvät 3T-ratikat ja ennen aseman pysäkkiä olevat suojatievalot, joiden rytmiä muiden vaunujen kelatilaus sotkee. Jos on myöhässä aallosta jää helposti Keskuskadun risteyksen valoihin, vaikka näissä on etuisuus (tunnistus tapahtuu liian lähellä risteystä).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka nyt saataisiin taikaiskusta kaikki henkilöt yhteistyökykyisiksi ja oikeanlainen visio johtajan pallille kestää aikansa (=budjetti tulee vastaan) saada liikennevalojärjestelmät uusituksi ja ohjelmoiduiksi huipputasolle. Hommaan voi liittyä ohjelmointia, uutta laitteistoa, tietoliikenneyhteyksiä ja näiden yhdistelmiä. Kaikki maksaa.


Ja myös hidastuminen maksaa tai kääntäen, nopeutuminen säästää. Kuten ketjussa aiemmin tuli esille, turha takkuilu tietää helposti vuorovälin mittaista viivästystä. Sen hinta on yhden vuoron kustannus.

Valitettavasti on oikein tutkimallakin todettu, että ihmiset eivät tee rationaaleja päätöksiä. Päättämistä sotkevat arvostukset, jota voi nimittää myös mielivallaksi. Autopuoluelainen ei halua, että ratikka liikkuu sujuvammin kuin auto, vaikka sujuvasta ratikasta olisi etua autoilijan omankin liikkumisen sujuvuudelle. Vielä vähemmän asiassa painaa se, että sujuva ratikkaliikenne voisi säästää autoilijan maksamia veroja.

Antero

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Keskinopeus on mitattava suure. Ei se perustu mihinkään määräykseen. Viime vuosina keskinopeus on ollut 14 - 15 km/h koko verkolle laskettuna sekä aikataulunopeutena että mitattuna toteutuneena nopeutuneena.
> 
> 10 km/h rajoitus ristikoissa tietysti hidastaa liikennettä, mutta vielä ei ole tiedossa miten paljon se vaikuttaa aikatauluihin.


Jaha, eli siis aikataulunopeus aiotaan laskea arvoon 12km/h, jolloin vaunut kulkisivat köröttelyvauhtia muuallakin kuin ristikoissa. Miksi? Ovatko ratikat niin vaarallisia? Vai väheneekö mahdollisesti matalalattiaisten Wauriotramien kiskojenkulutus sitten olennaisesti? Jos Wauriotram on ongelman ydin, eikö ne kannattaisi poistaa välittömästi?

Voi kun esimerkiksi Budapestissä matkanteko ratikalla on paljon miellyttävämpää, kun liikennevaloja ja siten turhia pysähdyksiä on paljon vähemmän!

Hyvä, että pöydälle nostamani kissa huomioitiin!  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

Nykyinen helsinkiläinen liikennekulttuuri kieltämättä aiheuttaa myös sellaisen probleeman, että jos ratikkakuskit jatkuvasti ajaisivat sääntöjen mukaisesti urku auki, niin onnettomuuksia ja tuhoa tulisi ihan liikaa. Etuoikeutettuihinkin risteyksiin joudutaan hiljentämään, oli ristikko tai ei.

----------


## late-

> Jaha, eli siis aikataulunopeus aiotaan laskea arvoon 12km/h, jolloin vaunut kulkisivat köröttelyvauhtia muuallakin kuin ristikoissa.


Kukahan näin on sanonut?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kukahan näin on sanonut?


Mietipä sitä! !sillöM
Käsittääkseni 12km/h tulee kuulemani mukaan olemaan se keskinopeus päätepysäkiltä toiselle päätepysäkille. Eli aikatauluja hidastetaan jotta voidaan ajaa hiljempaa myös muuallakin kuin ristikoissa.
Ketähän HKL:n suunnittelijat palvelevat? Eivät matkustajia ainakaan nykymenolla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:01 ----------




> Nykyinen helsinkiläinen liikennekulttuuri kieltämättä aiheuttaa myös sellaisen probleeman, että jos ratikkakuskit jatkuvasti ajaisivat sääntöjen mukaisesti urku auki, niin onnettomuuksia ja tuhoa tulisi ihan liikaa. Etuoikeutettuihinkin risteyksiin joudutaan hiljentämään, oli ristikko tai ei.


Sehän se on suomalaisten ongelma, että kun lähdetään kotoa joko jätetään kytkemättä aivoihin virta tai ollaan vaan niin itsekkäitä eikä huomioida muita.

----------


## heka

Kuten edellä on todettu, erityisesti suojatievalot ja pienten risteyksien valot jarruttavat ratikkaliikennettä kohtuuttomasti. Tällä viikolla olen todistanut piinaavaa odotusta suojatievaloissa mm. Kaisaniemessä ja Ennen Rautatientorin pysäkkiä - vihreän palaessa samanaikaisesti rinnakkaisella kaistalla autoliikenteelle. Pikku-led kyllä vilkkui ivallisesti liikennevalotolpassa. Miksi muuten Manskulta Kaivokadulle kääntyvä vaunu saa ilmeisesti ylimääräisen valon, mutta samaan aikaan toiseen suuntaan pyrkivä vaunu ei sitä saa. En maallikkona keksi muuta syytä kuin ohjelmointivirheen.

Pienistä viiveistä kasvaa iso viive. Onko syynä liikennevalo-ohjelmoinnin kyvyttömyys, huolimattomuus tai haluttomuus vai peräti tarkoitus jarruttaa ratikkaliikennettä? Viimeksi mainittuun en haluaisi uskoa. Jos todella on tarkoitus laajentaa ratikkaliikennettä suunnitellulla tavalla, tämänkaltaisista älyttömyyksistä olisi ensimäisenä päästävä eroon.

----------


## ess

Pahimmat ongelmavalot ovat perinteisesti Sammonkatu linjalla 8 sekä Päijänteentie linjoilla 7A ja 7B. Näistä jälkimmäinen on toiminut viimeaikoina ihan siedettävästi, mutta tuo Sammonkadun "koirankusetusvalo" on naurettavuudessaan omaa luokkaansa. Ko. paikassa siis on usein niin että autoille on vihreä molemmin puolin kiskoja, mutta RV:lle näytetään S-valoa. Kukaan jalankulkija ei siis periaatteessa hyödy tuosta mitään.

----------


## risukasa

> Kuten edellä on todettu, erityisesti suojatievalot ja pienten risteyksien valot jarruttavat ratikkaliikennettä kohtuuttomasti. Tällä viikolla olen todistanut piinaavaa odotusta suojatievaloissa mm. Kaisaniemessä ja Ennen Rautatientorin pysäkkiä - vihreän palaessa samanaikaisesti rinnakkaisella kaistalla autoliikenteelle. Pikku-led kyllä vilkkui ivallisesti liikennevalotolpassa. Miksi muuten Manskulta Kaivokadulle kääntyvä vaunu saa ilmeisesti ylimääräisen valon, mutta samaan aikaan toiseen suuntaan pyrkivä vaunu ei sitä saa. En maallikkona keksi muuta syytä kuin ohjelmointivirheen.


Tuossa esiintyy kaksikin ongelmaa joista meillä kärsitään. Ensinnäkin, Kaivokadulta tulevan vaunun etuus tuossa risteyksessä ei ole livan kautta tilattava, vaan se saadaan vaihteenkääntäjällä. Eli on pakko ajaa vaihdekannen päälle seisomaan että voi päästä tuosta vasemmalle. Ei siis mahdollista sujuvaa kulkua ollenkaan.

Toiseksi, tilaus toteutetaan vaunulle viiveellä. Tilaus pitää ehtiä antamaan noin 10 sekuntia ennen kuin valot vaihtavat suuntaa Manskun ja Kaivokadun välillä. Tämä ominaisuus on ihan vakio kaikissa risteyksissä joissa on vaihdetilaukseen perustuva valo. Hämeentie-Mäkelänkatu-risteyksessä yleensä odotetaan yksi vaihe kokonaan, mutta toisaalta siellä jos vastaantulijalla on nuoli päällä niin silloin saan valon heti, Manskulla ei.

Nuolet Kaivokadulta Manskulle on aina tilattavia lisävaiheita, mutta Manskulta Kaivokadulle tulee yksi kiinteä vaihe ja yksi lisävaihe.

----------


## GT8N

Viieksi eilen nautin eteläisessä Düsseldorfissa jouhevasta raitioliikenteessä. Linja 715 "tavallinen" ratikkalinja sekä stadtbahnlinja U75 ajavat samaa täysin normaalia katua osin autoliikenteen seassa 50 km/h. Liikennevatot vilkuttavat "huomio"-valoa ja nuoli (I) syttyy yleensä n. 10m ennen kuin vaunu on kohdalla. Juna ei edes hiljennä, sillä kuljettaja tietää, että nuoli tulee. Jalankulkijat ja varsinkin autot eivät edes kuvittele menevänsä tulevan junan eteen, sillä muuten massiivinen yli 50m pitkä juna jyrää. Eikä siinä ole mitään ihmeellistä tai vaarallista. Se on itsestäänselvää.

Siellä tavallinen ratikka ajoi omalla osuudellaan kadun keskellä välillä jopa 70 Km/h!

Lisäksi missään kaupungissa Saksassa en nähnyt jalankulkijavaloja, joissa raitiovaunun olisi pitänyt pysähtyä. Ylikäytävissä oli vain Hat Vorrang-kilpi tai jokin maalaus kadussa sekä joissain tasristeyksissä myös varoitusvilkut jalankulkijoille.

Lisähuomiona mainittakoon, että raitiovaunuista ei puhuttu käytännössä missään, ei  edes ihmisten puheessa. Se oli aina joko "Zug" tai "Bahn".

----------


## late-

> Eli aikatauluja hidastetaan jotta voidaan ajaa hiljempaa myös muuallakin kuin ristikoissa.


Syy-seuraussuhde ei ehkä aivan vastaa tässä esitettyä sillöm-näkemystä  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

Paremmin sanottuna, aikatauluja hidastetaan jottei tarvitse rikkoa jok'ikistä muuta liikennesääntöä kuin ristikkonopeutta oikaisun välttämiseksi. Nykytilanne on sellainen, että aikataulussa on mahdollista pysyä vain hyvissä olosuhteissa. Sitten kun on ulkoisia häiriöitä, ei siistillä ajamisella pysty kirimään yhtään.

Ymmärtääkseni aikataulusuunnittelija on aika fiksoitunut etuajassa ajamisen estämiseen ja siksi meillä on näitä aikataulukukkasia, joissa ei pysy kukaan sääntöjen mukaan ajava. Ja kuljettajat antavat sitten aikataulupaineelle periksi. Jokaisen osapuolen pitäisi ymmärtää se lähtökohta, että luotettava aikataulussa pysyminen suuntaan tai toiseen on liki mahdotonta, koska liikenneympäristö on liian arvaamaton.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Syy-seuraussuhde ei ehkä aivan vastaa tässä esitettyä sillöm-näkemystä


Kai jos aikatauluja hidastetaan, täytyy tunnollisten kuljettajien ajaa hitaammin, ettei olla etuajassa. Ahdistaako? !sillöM  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:12 ----------




> Paremmin sanottuna, aikatauluja hidastetaan jottei tarvitse rikkoa jok'ikistä muuta liikennesääntöä kuin ristikkonopeutta oikaisun välttämiseksi. Nykytilanne on sellainen, että aikataulussa on mahdollista pysyä vain hyvissä olosuhteissa. Sitten kun on ulkoisia häiriöitä, ei siistillä ajamisella pysty kirimään yhtään.
> 
> Ymmärtääkseni aikataulusuunnittelija on aika fiksoitunut etuajassa ajamisen estämiseen ja siksi meillä on näitä aikataulukukkasia, joissa ei pysy kukaan sääntöjen mukaan ajava. Ja kuljettajat antavat sitten aikataulupaineelle periksi. Jokaisen osapuolen pitäisi ymmärtää se lähtökohta, että luotettava aikataulussa pysyminen suuntaan tai toiseen on liki mahdotonta, koska liikenneympäristö on liian arvaamaton.


Mitähän on tehty sen eteen, jotta liikenneympäristö olisi vähemmän arvaamaton? Ei mitään! Päinvastoin, viime aikoina on tehty ratkaisuja, jotka vaativat jokaiselta tienkäyttäjältä entistä enemmän huomiokykyä.
Liikennevalot kuntoon, radat paremmin erilleen muusta liikenteestä ja aitoja estämään jalankulkijoiden töpeksinnän. Näin mahdollistuu saada vauhtia vaununkulkuun! Ei nykyköröttely kohta palvele enää ketään!

----------


## risukasa

> Mitähän on tehty sen eteen, jotta liikenneympäristö olisi vähemmän arvaamaton? Ei mitään! Päinvastoin, viime aikoina on tehty ratkaisuja, jotka vaativat jokaiselta tienkäyttäjältä entistä enemmän huomiokykyä.
> Liikennevalot kuntoon, radat paremmin erilleen muusta liikenteestä ja aitoja estämään jalankulkijoiden töpeksinnän. Näin mahdollistuu saada vauhtia vaununkulkuun! Ei nykyköröttely kohta palvele enää ketään!


Nimenomaan! Liikennöitsijä on tässä asiassa voimaton.

Jalankulkijoiden aitaamista pidän hölmöläisten peitonpidennyksenä, jostain ne aina luikkivat läpi. Lisäksi raitioliikenteen vahvuus on juuri se, että se pitää liikenneympäristön etäisyydet käveltävämpinä, toisin kuin raskasraide joka nimenomaan katkoo ja pidentää kävely-yhteyksiä.

Toimivat valojärjestelyt poistavat jo pahimmat juoksentelut, sen näkee aina niinä hetkinä kun valot ovat pois käytöstä - silloin annetaan vaunulle tietä, vaikka laki ei vaatisi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jalankulkijoiden aitaamista pidän hölmöläisten peitonpidennyksenä, jostain ne aina luikkivat läpi.


Minä puolustan aitoja. Aidoilla saadaan edes jonkinlaista vihjettä annettua niille lukuisille ajattelemattomille, että tästä ei parane lähteä kiskoille tai ajoradalle hillumaan.
Jos pitää lähteä vartavasten aitaa ylittämään, kantakoon sitten itse tekosensa seuraukset.

Tokihan monille tällainen aidoilla liikkumisen rajoittaminen on erittäin epäseksikäs ajatus, mutta mielestäni tärkeää kokonaisuuden toimivuuden ja turvallisuuden kannalta!

----------


## hylje

Pienehköillä kustannuksilla voi tehdä seuraavaa:

Poistaa jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot pelkkien raitiokiskojen yli. Toimii se Aleksillakin, miksei vähemmän kuormitetuilla ylikuluilla?Ohjata liikennettä pois ratikkakaduilta kuten Bulevardilta ja Tehtaankadulta asentamalla kylttejä vaihtoehtoreiteille ja läpiajokieltoja asettamallaMaalaamalla aloittaen ahtaista paikoista ratikan ulottuman tiehen

Vähän kalliimpaa tai vaikeampaa jo:

Aidoitus hankaliin ylikulkupaikkoihinParkkipaikkojen vähentäminen ratikkakatujen varreltaTransponderilla laskeutuvat pollarit läpikulkuliikennettä rajoittamaanLiikenteellisesti vähäpätöisten risteysten poisto kokonaan kapeilta ratikkakaduiltaLiikennevaloetuuksien kehittäminen edelleen luotettavammaksi pahimmista ongelmakohdista lähtien

Ehkä joskus-tason ratkaisuja:

Ratageometrian parantaminen koko verkostossaParkkipaikkojen vähentäminen ratikkakatujen varrelta?Ongelmallisten liikennepaikkojen rakentaminen uudelleen ja liikennevirtojen optimointi, kuten Rautatientorin keskenään kättelevät bussi- ja ratikkavaiheet Mikonkadun nurkassa

Mitäs muuta löytyy? Kuka päättäisi mistäkin? Ovatko vaikeusasteet ihan hatusta vedettyjä?

----------


## risukasa

> Poistaa jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot pelkkien raitiokiskojen yli. Toimii se Aleksillakin, miksei vähemmän kuormitetuilla ylikuluilla?


En kannata suojateitä 30km/h+ raitiotieosuuksille. Kahdestakympistä jalankulkijan "väistäminen" vielä onnistuu jotenkuten. Nopeammissa paikoissa tarvitaan tasoristeystä muistuttavia ylikulkuja.

----------


## teme

> Mitäs muuta löytyy? Kuka päättäisi mistäkin? Ovatko vaikeusasteet ihan hatusta vedettyjä?


Tekisi mieli väittää että nuo pienehköillä kustannuksilla tehtävät on itseasiassa vaikeampia kuin nuo vähän vaikeammaksi arvioidut. Esimerkiksi jalankulkijoiden valot tarvitaan autoja varten ja se on vähän sekavaa jos on eri valot tai ei valoja ollenkaan autokaistojen välissä oleville kiskoille. Toisaalta taas noiden liikenteellisesti vähäpätöisten risteyksien sulkeminen tuskin on mikään iso ongelma, tulee mieleen vaikka Itäinen Brahenkatu ja Helsinginkatu.

Parkkipaikoilla voi pelata nollasummapeliä jos haluaa, eli lisätään toisaalla lähistöllä.

----------


## GM 5

Monessa Saksalaisessa kaupungissa ei ole suojatietä raitiovaunukiskojen yli, vaan pelkät punaiset tai keltaiset valot jotka vilkkuvat tai palavat vaunun lähestyessä. Lisäksi löytyy raitiovaunukiskojen suuntaukseen nähden poikittaisia valkoisia kapeita katumerkintöjä, jotka rajaavat ylityskohtaa leveyssuunnassa. 

Jalankulkijalle tehdään näin selväksi, että ei ole suojatietä ja raitiovaunulla on etuajo-oikeus. Joskus ei löydy edes valoja eikä tiemerkintöjä vaan pelkkä madallus jalkakäytävän kohdalla.

Aitaukset eivät sovellu keskustaan kovinkaan hyvin. Niin suuria jalankulkijamääriä ei voi ohjata aitauksilla ja lopputulos on, että porukka kävelee aidan vierestä tai hyppii yli. Lisäksi se nopeuttaa autoliikennettä. Keskustan ulkopuolella, harvemmin asutulla alueella, jossa vaunut ajavat 50km/h+ aitaukset voivat tietyissä tapauksissa sopia.

----------


## risukasa

Liikennemestari Eija Tuomonen mainitsi eilen, että raitioverkon keskinopeus juuri *ennen* 10km/h ristikkorajoitusta oli 12,3km/h. Eli voidaan olettaa että seuraavassa mittauksessa se tulee olemaan vielä alempi.

----------


## GT8N

12,3 km/h on *todella* vähän, tosin näissä olosuhteissa siinä ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. Odotan "innolla" seuraavaa lukemaa. Päästäänköhän jo yksinumeroisiin lukuihin? Nykyisellä pääosin kävelyvauhtia kulkevalla ratikkaliikenteellä se ei ole vaikeaa.

Viimeksi tänään jouduin taas todistamaan hitautta matkusttaessani 70V:llä 14.40 aikaan. Otimme kiinni linjan 7A vaunun Mäkelänrinteen jälkeen, sekä ajoimme ohi että heilahti. Bussi pysähtyi Mäkelänrinteen ja Hakaniemen välillä Haapaniemeä lukuunottamatta kaikilla pysäkeillä ja lisäksi jäätiin muutamiin valoihin. Bussi oli Hakaniemessä neljä minuuttia ennen raitiovaunua.

Eikä tämä ole todellakaan ainutlaatuista tai harvinaista, vaan täysin normaalia. Viimeksi alkukuusta matkustin hammastapurren Rautatieasemalta Vilhonvuoreen vain 14 minuuttia, vaikka aamuruuhka oli jo loppunut!

Täällä on vatvottu välillä nopeinta tapaa kulkea Sörnäisistä Rautatientorille. Käytännössä poikkeuksetta bussi on nopein, välillä vain 5 minuutin ajalla. Seuraavana tulee metro tai raitiovaunu. Riippuu mitä laskee ajaksi kulkemiseen maan alle ja pinnalle sekä odottamiseen. Käytännössä kuitenkin (yleensä ilman valoetuukisa kulkeva) bussi on nopein. Valitettavasti.

On vaikeaa sanoin kuvailla tunnetta, kun yli viikon Saksassa raitiovaunuilla ajelun jälkeen "pitää" matkustaa Helsingissä raitiovaunulla. Vaatii ennenkaikkea hyvää huumorintajua ja harrastajahenkeä. Ei yksinkertaisesti voi ymmärtää, miksi kaikki on täällä päin p..settä?  :Mad:

----------


## teme

Tuo Hakaniemi - Kurvi (ja Mäkelänkatu) väli olisi saatava kuntoon jotta laajennukset Jokerille voisi toimia, onko siitä mitään suunnitelmaa? Kun ihan harrrastelijapohjaltakin keksii tuhannen monta tapaa nopeuttaa sitä, etelästä pohjoiseen:
- Pitkällesillalle omat kaistat ratikoille. Ohjataan henkilöautoliikenne Rantatielle ja Siltavuorenrantaan.
- Tämän jälkeen täysvaloetuus suhteessa Hakaniemenrannan liikenteeseen ei voi olla mikään ongelma.
- Hakaniemen pysäkiltä jalankulkijavalot ja suojatie pois
- Ympyrätalolle kiskojen yli kääntyminen pois, liikenne Toisen linjan
- Toiselle linjalle täysi valoetuus, samoin Neljännelle ja koko välille Kurviin saakka. Kaksi ratikkalinja ei ole niin tiheää liikennettä etteikö risteävä liikenne voi odottaa. Samoin jalankulkijavalot pois, tehdään vaikka sellaisia ziksakkeja.
- Jos toisen Linjan vaihteita ei käytetä niin eikö sen voi purkaa.
- Se toinen pysäkki Hämeentieltä pois.
- AKK:lta kiskojen yliajo suljetaan, vastaavasti avataan Teollisuuskadun liittymä henkilöautoille.
- Mäkelänkadun jarruttelu on täysin käsittämätöntä peeloilua, se on pitkä pätkä suorastaan pikaratikkarataa ilman sanottavaa risteävää liikennettä kahta risteystä lukuunottamatta. Puolet pysäkeistä pois ainakin pohjoispäässä, ja mitään Mäkelänrinteen autoja nyt esimerkiksi ei tarvitse odotella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo Hakaniemi - Kurvi (ja Mäkelänkatu) väli olisi saatava kuntoon jotta laajennukset Jokerille voisi toimia, onko siitä mitään suunnitelmaa? Kun ihan harrrastelijapohjaltakin keksii tuhannen monta tapaa nopeuttaa sitä, etelästä pohjoiseen:...


Ei mikään muutu ennen kuin asennevammat paranevat. Perusongelma on autopuolueen valta-asema ja heidän mielikuvansa. Eilisen Hesarin juttu parkkisakkojen ja liputta matkustamisen tarkastusmaksujen suhteesta kertoo kaiken. Lainaan asiaa pohtivan työryhmän puheenjohtajaa Jaakko Rautiota:



> Jos pysäköi auton jalkakäytävälle, jalankulkijat joutuvat ottamaan lisäaskelia, mutta ei se välttämättä haittaa ketään.


Siis se haittaa, että autoilija joutuu ottamaan lisäaskelia. Muille kuin autoilijoille aiheutettu haitta ei ole haitta.

Bussiliikenne sujuu monin paikoin siksi, että autoilu on tehty mahdollisimman sujuvaksi. Samoilla valoilla ja ajoradoilla menevät molemmat. Kun ratikkakaistoilla ei saa ajaa autoilla, niistä kaistoista tulee toissijaisia, ja niiden liikenne saa mennä sen jälkeen kun autot ovat menneet ensin. Asia perustellaan ovelasti sillä, että jos autot eivät pääse ensin, ne tukivat risteyksen. Totta tietenkin, sillä viisi autoa ja niiden autoilijat tukkivat usein risteyksen vieden yhtä paljon tilaa kuin yksi ratikka. Siellä ratikassa vaan voi olla 100 ihmistä, joten kumpien odottaminen onkaan suurempi haitta.

Sama asennevamma on jalankulkuvaloissa, joiden ratikkaliikenteelle aiheuttamaa haittaa ei muka voi poistaa. Totta kai voi poistaa. Kun lähtökohtana on, että jalankulkijan vihreä ei sotke ratikkaliikennettä, jalankulkuvalot ajoitetaan ratikan mukaan. Jos yli kadun ei saa olla sekaisin vihreää ja punaista, niin ajoitetaan ajoratojen ylityksien jalankulkuvalot ratikan mukaan. Siinä se, tehdään vain päinvastoin kuin nyt, ja annetaan autoilijoiden purnata.

Ei Helsingissä ole mitään liikenteellisiä esteitä järjestää ratikkaliikenne samalla tavalla sujuvaksi kuin muuallakin Euroopassa. Eli vaunut pysähtyvät vain pysäkeillä, ja välillä voi olla vaikka 20 liikennevaloa, joissa autot odottavat sen hetken kun ratikka ajaa ohi.

Ainoat esteet ovat asenteissa, myös joukkoliikenteen sisällä.

Antero

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Ei tosiaan lupaa hyvää tuon Raution muutkaan kommentit.

On tosi surullista kun vallalla on juristiajattelu, jossa ei yritetäkään poistaa epäkohtia, vaan keksitään perusteluja hölmöilyn luvallisuudelle.

Tavallisen kadunkulkijan järjellä pysäköintivirhe on rötös, josta pitää olla tuntuvat seuraamukset. 

Mutta juristipa selittää meille ymmärtämättömille. Pysäköintivirhe ei ole liikennerikkomus, josta määrätään rikesakko, eikä rikos, josta määrätään sakko. Se onkin jotain ihan muuta, josta määrätään hallinnollinen maksu.

Ahaa! Koko jutun ongelma ovat nykyiset säädökset. Juuri tuon asian korjaamiseksi ja säädöksien järkevöittämisen edistämiseksi on pantu työrymä pystyyn, me tavikset kuvittelemme. Kylläpä me ollaan tyhmiä.

Työryhmä kuitenkin taitaa olla ihan muulla asialla. Rautio ainakin HS:n mukaan selittää juuri noihin säädöksiin vedoten, ettei pysäköintivirhemaksu ei voi olla nykyistä suurempi.

----------


## late-

> Liikennemestari Eija Tuomonen mainitsi eilen, että raitioverkon keskinopeus juuri *ennen* 10km/h ristikkorajoitusta oli 12,3km/h.


Kuka lie rikkonut puhelimen ja missä. Joka tapauksessa sekä viimeisin mittaustieto että viimeisin aikataulunopeus ovat yli 14 km/h.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:23 ----------




> Sama asennevamma on jalankulkuvaloissa, joiden ratikkaliikenteelle aiheuttamaa haittaa ei muka voi poistaa.


Mikä lie sitten se oikea asenne. Minusta jalankulkijoilla on suurin painoarvo keskustassa. Keski-Eurooppaa vastaavat etuudet edellyttävät yleensä yhtenäisten kadunylitysten katkaisemista. Jos aletaan viritellä jalankulkijoiden ylityksiä eri aikaan kuin ratikoiden kulkua, ratikoiden kanssa samaan suuntaan kulkeville autoille ei monissa paikoissa pahemmin aikaa enää jää.

----------


## teme

> Jos aletaan viritellä jalankulkijoiden ylityksiä eri aikaan kuin ratikoiden kulkua, ratikoiden kanssa samaan suuntaan kulkeville autoille ei monissa paikoissa pahemmin aikaa enää jää.


Saat tämän jotenkin kuulostamaan huonolta asialta  :Smile: 

Voitaisiin tehdä niin kuin Autopuolue haluaa, valot pois ja lisää parkkipaikkoja. Esimerkiksi Kaivokatu: Sallitaan pysäköinti kadun varteen toisella kaistalla, korotetaan suojatiet ja poistetaan valot. Autojen vauhti hidastuu kun katu kapenee, pitää varoa ja vartoa parkkiruudusta lähteviä, suojatielle joutuu jarruttamaan ja siinä on lisäksi jatkuva jalankulkijavirta. Ratikat ja jalankulkijat liikkuu sujuvammin, ja tekisi mieli väittää että autotkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä lie sitten se oikea asenne. Minusta jalankulkijoilla on suurin painoarvo keskustassa.


Niin minustakin. Eikä jalankulku ja raitioliikenne samassa keskustassa ole mikään ongelma. Ongelma ovat autot, joita on liikaa ja jotka ajavat liian nopeasti.

Tulipa mieleeni tuosta Temen kommentista, että kumma kun parkkiluolissa ei tarvita jalankulkijoille liikennevaloja. Miksi sama ei toimi maanpinnalla? Mutta sehän toimiikin, kun ei yritetä järjestää autoille etuisuusjärjestelmää, jossa saa ajaa niin nopeasti kuin uskaltaa. Hollannissahan on kaupunki, joka poisti liikennevalot ja hyvällä menestyksellä. Kun autoilija joutuu pelkäämään  kuten Temekin kirjoitti  liikkeelle lähteviä autoja ja niiden välistä tulevia ihmisiä kaikkialla, niin alkaa kaasuvarvas keventyä. Sama on havaittu myös asuinkaduilla, jossa jalkakäytävien rakentaminen heikentää turvalliuutta, koska nopeudet nousevat, mutta katujen ylitykset eivät jalkakäytävistä vähene.

Liikennevaloilla on sama efekti. Vihreä valo merkitsee lupaa olla piittaamatta jalankulkijoista ja poikkeavan kadun autoista. Jotaa hanaa vaan, että ehtii ennen valojen vaihtumista.

Antero

----------


## Renne

Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi ei kannata tehdä hätiköityjä ratkaisuja. Autojen ja bussien määrän vähentäminen. Tai autojen kohdalla autojen määrän kasvun pysäyttäminen. Ne on ratkaisuja raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseen. Autoja ja busseja vähennetään nopeilla ratayhteyksillä, kuten Espoon metrolla ja toisella metrolinjalla. Kun näitä linjoja on tehty, voisi olla tarpeen tarkastaa raitioliikenteelle suotavia erityisjärjestely yli muun katuliikenteen.

----------


## hmikko

> Kun näitä linjoja on tehty, voisi olla tarpeen tarkastaa raitioliikenteelle suotavia erityisjärjestely yli muun katuliikenteen.


Raitiovaunuliikenteen kehittämistä on siis sopivaa tarkastella n. kerran kahdessakymmenessä vuodessa?

----------


## teme

> Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi ei kannata tehdä hätiköityjä ratkaisuja. Autojen ja bussien määrän vähentäminen. Tai autojen kohdalla autojen määrän kasvun pysäyttäminen. Ne on ratkaisuja raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseen. Autoja ja busseja vähennetään nopeilla ratayhteyksillä, kuten Espoon metrolla ja toisella metrolinjalla. Kun näitä linjoja on tehty, voisi olla tarpeen tarkastaa raitioliikenteelle suotavia erityisjärjestely yli muun katuliikenteen.


Sillä että ratikka seisoo vaikkapa Flemarin valoissa ei ole kyllä mitään tekemistä autoliikenteen määrän kanssa. Ja noin yleisesti ottaen, autoliikenteen määrä keskustassa tuskin riippuu sanottavasti joukkoliikenteestä. Tilaa on niin vähän ihmisliikennemääriin nähden että pienelläkin osuudella autot on käytännössä niin kuin kaasua, ne täyttää kaiken tilan mitä niille annetaan. Ratkaisu on olla antamatta tilaa.

----------


## Renne

Ei tietenkään. On syytä selvittää tulevien ratojen vaikutukset katukuormituksiin, ja siltä pohjalta arvioida raitioliikenteen kohentamisen tarve. Tottakai raitiolinjoja pidentämällä, esim. 1/1A Oulunkylän asemalle, voi korvata bussiliikennettä.

Autojen määrän kasvun pysäyttäminen kuitenkin vaatii jokeri- ja metrotason ratkaisuja, sekä regionjunia, esim. Lohjalle, Porvooseen ja Klaukkalaan. Selkeää myös on, ettei Etelä-Tuusulaan voi tulla 30 000 asukasta jollei sinne saada noin neljää metroasemaa (kevytmetro-synteesimetro).

----------


## 339-DF

> Tai autojen kohdalla autojen määrän kasvun pysäyttäminen. Ne on ratkaisuja raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseen


Ihme horinaa. Niemelle tulevien autojen määrä ei käytännössä ole kasvanut pariin-kolmeenkymmeneen vuoteen. Kuitenkin vielä vuonna 2002 linjan 10 kierrosaika oli iltaruuhkassa 55 min, nyt 67 min.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Vastaus on helppo:
> 
> Toimenpiteet on esitelty raportissa:
> Hyvärinen, Heidi & Myllymäki, Timo & Tuominen, Jaakko: Raitiovaunuliikenteen nopeuttamistoimenpiteet. HKL suunnitteluosaston julkaisuja S:9/97, Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston julkaisuja 1997:19.
> 
> Päätoimenpiteet ovat:
> Kuljettajien lipunmyynnin poistaminenTiettyjen suojatieliikennevalojen poistaminen ja korvaaminen joko porrastuksella tai vilkullaJoukkoliikenne-etuisuuksien painoarvon lisääminenSelvityksen mukaan raitioliikennettä voidaan nopeuttaa vuoden 1997 (ja nykyisestä) tasosta noin 20-25%. 
> 
> Tämä säästää liikennöintikuluja vastaavasti. Hanke voidaan rahoittaa sen tuottamilla liikennöintikulusäästöillä.





> Ihme horinaa. Niemelle tulevien autojen määrä ei käytännössä ole kasvanut pariin-kolmeenkymmeneen vuoteen. Kuitenkin vielä vuonna 2002 linjan 10 kierrosaika oli iltaruuhkassa 55 min, nyt 67 min.


Aika mielenkiintoista vertailla nyt 14 vuoden jälkeen, mihin on päästy:
Jos oletetaan että tuo 55 min kierrosaika päti myös vuonna 1997, niin 25% aikasäästö olisi tarkoittanut 41,15 min kierrosaikaa. Ero sen ja nykypäivän ajoajan kanssa tarkoittaa, että se olisi 39% hitaampi mitä selvitys "ennusti".
Aika paljon rahaa olisi kyllä tässä voitu säästää...
Se myöskin tarkoittaa että olisin voinut päästä tämän päivän 20 min sijaan 12,5 minuttissa, jos suunnitelmat olisivat toteutuneet. Bussilla kestää tänäpäivänä 15 min. (Lähde: Reittiopas)

/Skurubisin

----------


## moxu

Ei ole mikään ihme, että Helsingin raitiovaunujen nopeus on laskenut. Kysymys on nimittäin ennenmuuta siitä, että spåralle ei anneta sitä kunnioitusta, mikä kiskoilla kulkevalle ajoneuvolle kuuluisi.
Jos Helsinki olisi edes Tallinnan, saati Riian, Gdanskin, Varsovan, Krakovan tai jonkun muun oikeasti vahvan raitiovaunukulttuurikaupungin kaltainen, ei kenellekään tulisi mieleenkään luoda parkkipaikkoja esimerkiksi Snellun tai Korkeavuorenkadun kaltaisiin ränneihin. Suoraan sanottuna mainituissa paikoissa autoilua rajoitettaisiin oletusarvoisesti, että ainakin raitiovaunut etenisivät jouhevasti. Myös keskustan alueella kiskoille ei saisi ajaa millään muulla kuin hälytysajoneuvolla ja risteyksissä olisi aina valo-ohjaus, joka suosisi raitiovaunuja.
Tietysti verkkoa remontoitaessa voitaisiin yhdessä kohdassa ottaa tämä viimemainittu asia huomioon ja rakentaa vastaisuudessa pysäkit aina liikennevalojen eteen. Oletuspyrkimyksellä, ettei spåran ikinä tarvitse pysähtyä muusta syystä, kuin matkustajien ottamista tai jättämistä varten. Silloin mahdollisesti hiljaisemmasta etenemisnopeudesta autoihin verrattuna ei olisi varsinaista haittaa.

----------


## petteri

Yhtenä syynä keskinopeuden laskuun voi myös olla entistä tiheämpi vuoroväli kriittisissä risteyksissä ja pysäkeillä. Käsittääkseni vuorojen määrät ovat hiljalleen lisääntyneet mm. linja 9 myötä. Keskustan rata- ja pysäkkiverkko on vilkkaimmilta osilta niin valtavan kuormitettu, että ratikat ruuhkautuvat.

Lisäksi viime vuosikymmeninä jalankulkijoiden asemaa on parannettu. Mm. Kaivokadulle on rakennettu lisää suojateitä ja muutenkin jalankulkijoille on hiukan enemmän ylitysaikoja risteyksissä. Tämä näkyy myös raitioliikenteen hidastumisena.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhtenä syynä keskinopeuden laskuun voi myös olla entistä tiheämpi vuoroväli kriittisissä risteyksissä ja pysäkeillä. Käsittääkseni vuorojen määrät ovat hiljalleen lisääntyneet mm. linja 9 myötä. Keskustan rata- ja pysäkkiverkko on vilkkaimmilta osilta niin valtavan kuormitettu, että ratikat ruuhkautuvat.


Vuoromäärät per tunti ei sinänsä ole lisääntyneet ainakaan hankalimmilla osilla. Kaivokadulla on nyt neljä linjaa, joista kolmella on vain 10 min vuoroväli. Esim. vuonna 1996 tuosta kulkivat 2, 3, 6 ja 7, kaikki tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. Aleksilla liikenne on vähentynyt, Manskulla vuoromäärä lie jokseenkin sama, tosin 4 ja 10 kulkevat nyt harvemmin kuin esim. viisi vuotta sitten.

Vuoroja on kuitenkin liikaa, eikä aikataulusuunnittelu tue niiden peräkkäinajamisen välttämistä. Voisi varmaan perustellusti sanoa, että hitaus johtuu osittain liian suuresta vuoromäärästä ja osittain niiden sumppuuntumisesta, mutta viimeaikainen hidastuminen ei johdu noista.

Aikataulusuunnittelun osalta on odotettavissa huomattavia parannuksia tasavuorovälien myötä, sillä kun käytössä on muutama tasavuoroväli, voidaan linjat aika hyvin tahdistaa keskenään. Joka paikassa se ei tietenkään ole mahdollista, mutta varmaankin juuri pahimpia paikkoja priorisoidaan mahdollisuuksien mukaan.

Vuoromäärän osalta esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla ollaan vielä suurten haasteiden edessä. Ensi vuonna yhä suurempi osa vuoroista ajaa suoraan Simonkatua, mikä hiukan helpottanee painetta (valosuunnittelu antaa suoraan ajavien ratikoiden mennä autojen virrassa Manskun yli, kun taas kääntyvä ratikka joutuu odottamaan omaa vaihettaan ja syö risteyksestä enemmän kapasiteettia). Mutta kun liikenne Laajasalon ja Kalasataman myötä lisääntyy, kasvaa vuoromäärä Kaivokadulla ja Aleksilla olennaisesti. Sikäli onkin hyvä, että Aleksin kapasiteettia rajoittavasta Unioninkadun koukkausradasta on luovuttu. Tai virallisesti kai sitä on vain lykätty, mutta eiköhän aika korjaa tuon.

Se, että keskinopeutta äskettäin laskettiin ihan tietoisesti uusilla, hitaammilla aikatauluilla, johtuu pääosin kahdesta syystä. Toinen on se, että variotramit hajottavat vaihteita aika tehokkaasti, joten lähinnä niiden vuoksi ryhdyttiin noudattamaan kaikilla vaunuilla hyvin tiukkaa 10 km /h vaihde- ja ristikkonopeutta. Asia ratkeaisi syväuraisten vaihteiden hankinnalla, mutta siihen ei olla vieläkään menty. En tiedä, mitä selvitykselle kuuluu. Kun vaihteita on paljon, on meno hidasta. Esim. Töölön ja Vallilan hallien kohdalla tai Bulevardilla vaihteet ovat jo oikeasti hidaste.

Toinen syy on luotettavuuden parantaminen. Entiset aikataulut olivat normaalitilanteissa ihan OK, mutta pienikinliikennehäiriö sai aikaan viipeen, jota ei saanut korjattua muutoin kuin poikkeusreitillä. Eli ajetaan seiska Hesarin kautta, kun aika ei riitä Pasilassa käymiseen. Tuosta tietysti tuli kiukkuista palautetta, joten luotettavuuden parantamisen nimissä lisättiin ajoaikoja reippaasti.

Siinä vaan mentiin sitten minun mielestäni liian kauas toiseen äärilaitaan ainakin joidenkin linjojen kohdalla, mikä sitten näkyy siinä, että kuljettajat joutuvat ikään kuin pakkohidastelemaan, kun normaalioloissa normaalilla ajotyylillä oltaisiin monta minuuttia etuajassa. Sekään ei ole hyvä, mutta niinhän usein käytännössä käy, että mennään äärilaidasta toiseen.

Oikea ratkaisu olisi pitää varsinaiset sivujen ajoajat suht tiukkoina, siis sellaisina, että ne ehtii hyvin ajaa ilman vatsahaavaa, mutta matkustajalle ei tule tunnetta hidastelusta, ja sitten sitä lisäaikaa varattaisiin päätepysäkille. Silloin luotettavuus pysyy korkeana, kun poikkeusreitille ei tarvitse mennä. Tietysti sellaiset tilanteet, jossa vaunu tulee pysäkille 1-2 min luvattua myöhemmin, lisääntyvät, mutta tiheävuorovälisessä liikenteessä, jossa harva katsoo aikatauluja, se ei ole käytännössä ongelma.

----------


## heka

> Oikea ratkaisu olisi pitää varsinaiset sivujen ajoajat suht tiukkoina, siis sellaisina, että ne ehtii hyvin ajaa ilman vatsahaavaa, mutta matkustajalle ei tule tunnetta hidastelusta, ja sitten sitä lisäaikaa varattaisiin päätepysäkille. Silloin luotettavuus pysyy korkeana, kun poikkeusreitille ei tarvitse mennä. Tietysti sellaiset tilanteet, jossa vaunu tulee pysäkille 1-2 min luvattua myöhemmin, lisääntyvät, mutta tiheävuorovälisessä liikenteessä, jossa harva katsoo aikatauluja, se ei ole käytännössä ongelma.


Olen samaa mieltä. Nyt kun olen palannut usean vuoden jälkeen nelosen aktiivikäyttäjäksi, kulku on nykyisin kuin hidastetusta filmistä. Kävellen olisit jo perillä koskee ainakin ydinkeskustaa. Lisäksi VAROVA-valot eivät taida nopeuttaa menoa, yhtä tahmeaa on ainakin Kansallismuseon pysäkille meno kuin ennenkin. Olen lisäksi huomannut, että Munkasta päin Lasipalatsin pysäkille mentäessä VAROVA ei enää valokierron loppuvaiheessa annakaan kulkulupaa, vaikka muu liikenne vielä tähän suuntaan menisikin ja vanhan systeemin mukaan ratikka olisi vielä hyvin ehtinyt valoista.

Lisäksi kaupunki on täynnä pieniä yksityiskohtia, joista koituu helposti  turha viive monellekin linjalle. Esimerkiksi eilen illalla tulin seiskalla Hagiksesta Krunikaan päin, ja Liisankadun risteykseen tultiin siten, että jo siinä seistessä Liisankadulta tulevalle liikenteelle tuli vihreä, mutta ledi vain vilkkui ivallisesti ja vuoro tuli vasta seuraavalla kerralla. Takana jonotti kolmonen ja ysi. 

Tuntuu, että pienellä viilauksellakin saataisiin ihmeitä aikaan. Ja pakko onkin, jos kunnianhimoiset ratikkaliikenteen laajennussuunnitelmat toteutuvat ja halutaan, ettei koko homma kaadu.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Olen lisäksi huomannut, että Munkasta päin Lasipalatsin pysäkille mentäessä VAROVA ei enää valokierron loppuvaiheessa annakaan kulkulupaa, vaikka muu liikenne vielä tähän suuntaan menisikin ja vanhan systeemin mukaan ratikka olisi vielä hyvin ehtinyt valoista.



Kuten olen aikaisemminkin kirjoittanut, Lasipalatsin tyylisissä risteyksissä VAROVA-valot vain hidastavat ratikoiden kulkua. Hekan mainitsema ongelma pätee myös toiseen suuntaan ajettaessa. Pysäkiltä ei päästä lähtemään silloin kun vaunu olisi valmis, niin kuin ennen, vaan nyt joudutaan arpomaan vieläkö vihreässä vaiheessa olisi aikaa käynnistää myös varova-ohjaus. Usein kellot alkavat jopa kilkattaa, mutta lopulta valokoje toteaakin ettei ajolupaa nyt kuitenkaan ehditä antaa. 

Toivottavasti Sörnäisten VAROVA-valoja ei ole aiottu asentaa metroaseman sisäänkäynnin puoleiseen päähän pysäkkiä. Muuten tulee samanlaisia murheita kuin Lasipalatsilla. Jos VAROVA-valoja halutaan lisää, niitä pitäisi laittaa vain sellaisiin paikkoihin, joissa autokaistat eivät risteä kiskojen kanssa. Käytännössä siis pelkkiin suojatievaloihin, kuten Kansallismuseolla. Niissä ne toimivat joten kuten.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivottavasti Sörnäisten VAROVA-valoja ei ole aiottu asentaa metroaseman sisäänkäynnin puoleiseen päähän pysäkkiä. Muuten tulee samanlaisia murheita kuin Lasipalatsilla. Jos VAROVA-valoja halutaan lisää, niitä pitäisi laittaa vain sellaisiin paikkoihin, joissa autokaistat eivät risteä kiskojen kanssa. Käytännössä siis pelkkiin suojatievaloihin, kuten Kansallismuseolla. Niissä ne toimivat joten kuten.


Sörkan valot tulevat pohjoiseen risteykseen. Dunckerinkadullakin niistä on hyötyä, Uintikeskusta en ymmärrä. No, näitäkin kolmea paikkaa on odoteltu jo pari vuotta.

Kansallismuseolla tänään kellot kilkattivat iloisesti, vaikkei vaunuja näykynyt missään. No, sitten kellot hiljenivät ja kun vaunu vihdoin tuli, niin se sai taas tovin odotella valoissa, että pääsi läpi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No tästä voinemme kaikki olla yhtä mieltä.


No itse asiassa emme. Ratikoiden keskinopeus muistaakseni on nyt 12 km/h. Minusta riittäisi, jos se saataisiin nostettua 18 km/h:iin nykyisillä linjoilla. 22 km/h vaatisi todennäköisesti sellaisia ratkaisuja, että on joko kannattavampaa pistää paukut muualle, tai sitten huononnettaisiin pysäkkien saavutettavuutta.

Mutta asiaa voidaan tarkastella uudestaan, kunhan päästäisiin ensin sinne 18 km/h:iin. Se on minusta myös sellainen nopeus, että siihen pitää päästä ilman tunnelointeja tai muitakaan eritasoratkaisuja.

----------


## petteri

> No itse asiassa emme. Ratikoiden keskinopeus muistaakseni on nyt 12 km/h.


Tässä selvityksessä mainitaan keskinopeudeksi 14,3 km/h.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...naiskehitt.pdf

Tehokkain tapa nostaa keskinopeutta on muuten pysäkkien karsiminen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tehokkain tapa nostaa keskinopeutta on muuten pysäkkien karsiminen.


Ei muuten ole. Kaikista tehokkainta on poistaa pysäkit kokonaan. Mutta tässä oli joku pieni haittapuoli. Muistaisipa vain, mikä!

Pysäkkivälin - kunhan se ei ole kokonaisen raitiolinjan mitalta mitään kolmeasataa metriä - on aika pieni tekijä, kun palvellaan kaupungissa tai esikaupungissa. Parhaimpaan tulokseen ilman palvelun heikkenemistä päästään ihan yksinkertaisesti antamalla ratikalle mahdollisimman vapaa kulku. Tästä on keskusteltu melko paljon monessa muussa ketjussa, ja olen aika varma, että olet huomannut sen.

----------


## petteri

> Pysäkkivälin - kunhan se ei ole kokonaisen raitiolinjan mitalta mitään kolmeasataa metriä - on aika pieni tekijä, kun palvellaan kaupungissa tai esikaupungissa.


Raitiolinja 3B:n, Olympiaterminaali - Eläintarha, pysäkkiväli on muuten 320 metriä. Muutenkin pysäkkiväli on tärkein raitioliikenteen linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä.

----------


## 339-DF

Verkon keskinopeus ei sinänsä ole kovin kiinnostava tai oleellinen tieto. Verkko muodostuu erilaisista linjoista, joista joidenkin kohdalla nopeus on huomattavasti olennaisempi osa houkuttelevuutta kuin toisten.

Tärkeämpää onkin tutkia erikseen yhteysvälejä ja niiden (linkkien) nopeuksia, vaikkapa LasipalatsiMunkkiniemi tai OopperaSörnäinen, sekä keskittyä parantamaan yhteysvälien luotettavuutta ja nopeutta. Samalla toisaalta hyväksytään se, että vaikkapa kolmosen ratikka nyt vaan on hidas, mutta kun sillä tehtävät matkat ovat poikkeuksellisen lyhyitä ja kantakaupungin sisäisiä, hitaus ei ole samalla tavoin haitallista kuin sellaisella linjalla, joka muodostaa yhteyden esikaupungeista keskustaan.

Jos aikataulunmukaiset keskinopeudet kiinnostavat, kannattaa hankkia kesäkuussa ilmestynyt Raitio 2/2012, jossa on taulukoitu keskinopeudet eri liikennöintiaikoina 13:lla eri yhteysvälillä. Esimerkkinä mainittakoon, että ruuhka-aikaan Lasipalatsilta Katajanokalle keskinopeus on 11,5 km/h nyt vuonna 2012 ja sunnuntaisin Lasipalatsilta Munkkiniemeen 22,0 km/h vuonna 1972. Jälkimmäinen luku on erityisen kiinnostava siitä näkökulmasta, että jotkut kuvittelevat tällaisen nopeuden olevan mahdoton ilman tunneleita tai pysäkkien poistoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jälkimmäinen luku on erityisen kiinnostava siitä näkökulmasta, että jotkut kuvittelevat tällaisen nopeuden olevan mahdoton ilman tunneleita tai pysäkkien poistoja.


Ei kai kukaan nyt sellaista omalla nimellään kuitenkaan kehtaisi väittää?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hylje

Vielä enemmän jännän äärellä ollaan, kun tarkastellaan yhteysvälejä ja linkkejä myös niihin kohdistuvien vaihdollisten matkojen osalta. 

Esimerkiksi kasi Sörnäinen-Ooppera: esikaupunkien bussipysäkit voitaisiin sorvata Sörnäisissä ja Oopperassa kiinni kasin pysäkeihin vaikka väkisin. Näin kasia vaihdollisen matkan osana käyttävien ihmisten matka nopeutuu, vaikka kasi olisi yhtä hidas kuin nyt. Erityisen paljon matka nopeutuu, jos (nykytilanteen) hankalan vaihdon vuoksi aiemmin kuljettiin Kaivokadun kautta. Vielä lisää nopeushyötyjä saadaan, kun helpomman vaihdon tuoma matkustajamäärien kasvu perustelee vuorovälin lyhentämisen ja siten lyhyemmän keskimääräisen odotusajan.

----------


## petteri

> Jälkimmäinen luku on erityisen kiinnostava siitä näkökulmasta, että jotkut kuvittelevat tällaisen nopeuden olevan mahdoton ilman tunneleita tai pysäkkien poistoja.


Kuten se nykyään onkin, jopa sunnuntaisinkin. Jo muun liikenteen tihentyminen ja liikenteen huippunopeuksien yleinen suitsiminen estää sen. Lisäksi vuonna 1972 linjalla 4 oli käytännössä 1,5 pysäkkiä vähemmän. Meilahden sairaala-alue oli tuolloin vasta rakentumassa ja sunnuntaisin ei ollut nykyistä kuormaa ja vielä merkittävimmin Paciuksenkaaren pysäkin ympärillä, jos siinä edes oli pysäkkiä, oli pelkkää suota ja joutomaata, jossa asui lähinnä vain sorsia, kettuja ja lokkeja. Myöskin sunnuntaisin vuonna 1972 oli paljon vähemmän palveluja tarjolla kuin nykyään eli linjan kuormitus on muuttunut rajusti.

----------


## hezec

> Kuten se nykyään onkin, jopa sunnuntaisinkin. Jo muun liikenteen tihentyminen ja liikenteen huippunopeuksien yleinen suitsiminen estää sen.


Miksi? Ratikka kulkee lähes koko välin omalla kaistallaan, mutta huippunopeuksia ei silti kannata nostaa juuri nopeusrajoitusten yläpuolelle pysäkkien etäisyyksistä johtuen. Ainoa rajoittava tekijä, jolle ei ole mitään tehtävissä, on pysäkkiaika. Se olisi tunnelissakin. Pelkillä valoetuuksilla saisi nykytilanteen eroa tuohon lukemaan pienennettyä merkittävästi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä selvityksessä mainitaan keskinopeudeksi 14,3 km/h.
> ... Tehokkain tapa nostaa keskinopeutta on muuten pysäkkien karsiminen.


Tehokkain tapa on muiden pysähdysten karsiminen.

Hesan ratikkaverkon keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 360 metriä. Jos pysäkkiaika on 15 sekuntia ja sallittu nopeus 40 km/h, linjanopeudeksi tulee 21 km/h. Jotta näissä olosuhteissa linjanopeus olisi 15 km/h, 10 sekunnin ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä pitää olla 1,1-kertaa niin paljon kuin pysähdyksiä pysäkeillä. Siis pysäkkien välillä pysähdytään enemmän kuin kerran jokaisella pysäkkivälillä. Pysähdyskerroin on 2,1 (kertaa pysäkkien määrä).

Voimme keskustella siitä, miten realistista on 21 km/h linjanopeus Helsingissä esimerkiksi siksi, ettei kaikkia ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä saada pois tai kun pitää hiljentää matalauraisiin vaihteisiin ja jyrkkiin kaarteisiin. Mutta se ei muuta ylimääräisten pysähdysten merkitystä. Sillä ylimääräiset pysähdykset hidastavat matkantekoa silloinkin, kun lähtötilanne on jo hidas.

Vuoden 2007 aikataulujen mukaan raitioliikenteen keskimääräinen pysähdyskerroin oli 1,6, kun maksiminopeudeksi laski 40 km/h ja sekä pysäkkiajaksi että ylimääräisen pysähdyksen ajaksi 15 sekuntia. Aikatauluista laskettu keskinopeus oli 15,8 km/h. Jos ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä vähennettäisiin niin, että vain joka viidennen pysäkin jälkeen on ylimääräinen pysähdys, verkon keskinopeus nousee 19 km/h:iin.

Epärealistista? Ei ole, sillä yllä oleva keskinopeusvertailu sisältää Helsingin rataverkon todelliset hidasteet  jos uskotaan, että aikataulut pitivät paikkansa. Luulen, että pitivät, jos kerran keskinopeus on laskenut ja mitattu keskinopeus nyt on 14,3 km/h.

Jos ratikkaverkkoa verrataan metroon, ratikan keskimatkapituus vastaa kahden metroaseman välistä matkaa. Metron keskinopeudella itse metromatka on 4 minuuttia, mutta siirtymiseen maanpinnan ja aseman välillä voi laskea yhteensä 3 minuuttia. Noin 2 km:n matkan keskinopeus on silloin 17 km/h. Ja ratikkamatkan keskinopeus siis yllä olevan mukaan 14,3 km/h. Mutta kun otetaan mukaan kävelyaika, ratikka on nopeampi. Metrolla joutuu kävelemään keskimäärin 0,5 km, ratikalla 180 m. Kävelyaika metrolla on 8 minuuttia, ratikalla 3 minuuttia. Metron kokonaismatka-aika on 15 min. ja ratikalla 11 min.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Miksi?


Vuonna 1972 ei ollut nykyisiä nopeusrajoituksia ja niiden mukaisia ajotottumuksia nelosen reitillä. Nopeusrajoitukset ja yleinen liikenteen nopeus kantakaupungissa on saatu laskuun viime vuosikymmeninä ja se vaikuttaa myös raitioliikenteeseen. Usein kuulee väitteitä, että että jossain ulkomailla ajetaan nykyään ratikoilla lujempaa, totta, mutta niin ajetaan henkilöautoillakin ja ruumiita tulee enemmän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Myöskin sunnuntaisin vuonna 1972 oli paljon vähemmän palveluja tarjolla kuin nykyään eli linjan kuormitus on muuttunut rajusti.


Jostain syystä kuitenkin linjan 4 vuoroväli oli vuonna 1972 sunnuntaisin 6 min eli puolet nykyisestä.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Jos pysäkkiaika on 15 sekuntia ja sallittu nopeus 40 km/h, linjanopeudeksi tulee 21 km/h.


Jos nyt mentäisiin ratikoiden huippunopeuksien osalta vähän realistisemmalla pohjalla. Suurella osalla vaikka kolmosen reittiä 30 km/h on autojenkin käytännön huippunopeus.  Toki vaikka Mannerheimintiellä tai Hämeentiellä on myös nopeampia alueita, mutta sitten on myös osallla reiteistä mutkia eikä ratikka voi ajaa jalankulkijoidenkaan yli, vaikka se parantaisikin nopeutta. 

Ja kun ratikka kulkee muun liikenteen joukossa teoreettiseen nopeuteen ei ole mahdollista päästä, siihen ei päästä missään tällä pallolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:16 ----------




> Jostain syystä kuitenkin linjan 4 vuoroväli oli vuonna 1972 sunnuntaisin 6 min eli puolet nykyisestä.


Se johtunee siitä, että vuonna 1972 liikennöitiin pääasiassa liki puolet nykyisiä välipalavaunuja pienemmällä kalustolla, linja 4 kulki muuten tuolloin Munkkiniemestä Kirurgille ja oli ilmeisesti Mannerheimintien vilkkain linja, vaikka kai 10 ja kolmoset kulkivat myös manskua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:16 ----------

Ai niin toki muiden aiemmin mainittujen syiden lisäksi myös isomman kaluston käyttö hidastaa linjaa 4 vuoteen 1972 verrattuna, pientä vaikka 13-14 metrin kalustoa tiheällä vuorovälillä käytettäessä ratikat eivät pysähdy niin herkästi kaikilla pysäkeillä, kuin nykyään käytettäessä 20-26 metrin kalustoa pitemmällä vuorovälillä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Raitiolinja 3B:n, Olympiaterminaali - Eläintarha, pysäkkiväli on muuten 320 metriä. Muutenkin pysäkkiväli on tärkein raitioliikenteen linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä.


No selitäpä sitten, kuinka on mahdollista, että raitiovaunujen keskinopeus on laskenut huomattavasti ilman että pysäkkivälissä on tapahtunut käytännössä minkäänlaisia muutoksia sellaiseen 50 vuoteen.

Tärkein linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä on pysähdykset yleensä, ihan riippumatta pysähdyksen syystä. Ei se fysiikka tee eroa pysähdyten syiden välillä, yhtä monta sekunttia häviää, vaikka Einsteinin suhteellisuusteorian mukaan absoluuttista aikaa ei olekaan olemassa. Jos tosiaan pysäkeillä pysähtymisen lisäksi muita pysähdyksiä on suunnilleen yhtä paljon, pysäkkejä karsimalla linjanopeutta ei saada paljoakaan nostettua ilman palvelutason rajua laskua. Antero, jos sinulla on exel-taulukot olemassa, voisit helposti katsoa, kuinka paljon linjanopeus kasvaa nykyisestä, jos puolet pysäkeistä poistetaan, mutta muihin häiriötekijöihin ei lainkaan puututtaisi. (Minun pitäisi aloittaa laskeminen nollapisteestä...)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero, jos sinulla on exel-taulukot olemassa, voisit helposti katsoa, kuinka paljon linjanopeus kasvaa nykyisestä, jos puolet pysäkeistä poistetaan, mutta muihin häiriötekijöihin ei lainkaan puututtaisi. (Minun pitäisi aloittaa laskeminen nollapisteestä...)


Tämä tuli juuri melkein kerrotuksi Raidejokeri-ketjussa. Mutta poistetaan se melkein. Siis nyt pysäkkiväli 360 m ja pysähdyskerroin 2,1. Muuten kaikki samaa, mutta puolet pysäkeistä pois, niin keskimääräinen linjanopeus on 22 km/h.

Mutta! Jos puolet pysäkeistä poistetaan, poistuvatko kuitenkaan kaikki entisten pysäkkien kohdalla olevat pysähdykset? Jos entisten pysäkkien kohdalle jää edelleen suojateitä ja autojen kääntymisiä, kuten pysäkkien kohdalla on nytkin, tapahtuu niin, että pysäkkien määrä vähenee mutta pysähdyskerroin kasvaa ja todellinen pysähdysten määrä ei vähenekään lähellekään puoleen. Eli liikennöintiä EI nopeuteta poistamalla pysäkkejä, vaan ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä. Vasta sitten kun pysähdyskerroin on yksi, liikenne nopeutuu pysäkkejä vähentämällä.




> Jos nyt mentäisiin ratikoiden huippunopeuksien osalta vähän realistisemmalla pohjalla.


Eikö toteutuva raitioliikenteen nopeus ole realistinen pohja? Toteutunut raitioliikenteen nopeus muodostuu pysäkkiväleistä, ylimääräisistä pysähdyksistä sekä vaunun nopeudesta silloin, kun sillä on tilaisuus ajaa. Esitän vain pysäkkien välisen huippunopeuden, joka on laskettu taaksepäin lähtien toteutuvasta linjanopeudesta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eikö toteutuva raitioliikenteen nopeus ole realistinen pohja? Toteutunut raitioliikenteen nopeus muodostuu pysäkkiväleistä, ylimääräisistä pysähdyksistä sekä vaunun nopeudesta silloin, kun sillä on tilaisuus ajaa. Esitän vain pysäkkien välisen huippunopeuden, joka on laskettu taaksepäin lähtien toteutuvasta linjanopeudesta.


Toteutuva raideliikenteen tavanomainen pysäkkien välinen nopeus olisi hyvinkin realistinen pohja. Helsingin raitioverkossa on paljon reittiosia, jolla ratikat ja autot köröttelevät maksimissaan kolmea kymppiä. Ja jos ratikan pitää varoa ajamasta jalankulkijoiden yli, pitäähän ratikan hidastaa, samoin liikenneturvallisuussyistä hidastetuilla risteysalueilla tai mutkissa.

Se, että olettaa, joka paikassa voitavan ajaa ilmoitettujen maksiminopeusrajoitusten mukaan ilman häiriöitä ei ole realismia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:11 ----------




> Tämä tuli juuri melkein kerrotuksi Raidejokeri-ketjussa. Mutta poistetaan se melkein. Siis nyt pysäkkiväli 360 m ja pysähdyskerroin 2,1. Muuten kaikki samaa, mutta puolet pysäkeistä pois, niin keskimääräinen linjanopeus on 22 km/h.
> 
> Mutta! Jos puolet pysäkeistä poistetaan, poistuvatko kuitenkaan kaikki entisten pysäkkien kohdalla olevat pysähdykset? Jos entisten pysäkkien kohdalle jää edelleen suojateitä ja autojen kääntymisiä, kuten pysäkkien kohdalla on nytkin, tapahtuu niin, että pysäkkien määrä vähenee mutta pysähdyskerroin kasvaa ja todellinen pysähdysten määrä ei vähenekään lähellekään puoleen. Eli liikennöintiä EI nopeuteta poistamalla pysäkkejä, vaan ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä. Vasta sitten kun pysähdyskerroin on yksi, liikenne nopeutuu pysäkkejä vähentämällä.


 Joukkoliikenteen linjanopeus kasvaa pysäkkejä vähentämällä aina. Kuinka paljon, tosin vaihtelee. Et kai sinä nyt vaan jotain muuta yritä väittää?  :Smile:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toteutuva raideliikenteen tavanomainen pysäkkien välinen nopeus olisi hyvinkin realistinen pohja. Helsingin raitioverkossa on paljon reittiosia, jolla ratikat ja autot köröttelevät maksimissaan kolmea kymppiä. Ja jos ratikan pitää varoa ajamasta jalankulkijoiden yli, pitäähän ratikan hidastaa, samoin liikenneturvallisuussyistä hidastetuilla risteysalueilla tai mutkissa.


No mietipä seuraavaksi sitä, mitä maksiminopeuden laskeminen nopeudesta 40 km/h nopeuteen 30 km/h tarkoittaa nykyisellä pysähdysten määrällä. Ja vielä äsken olit sitä mieltä, että tärkein linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä on pysäkkien etäisyys. Miksi nyt yht'äkkiä ryhdytkin puhumaan mielestäsi aivan toisarvoisesta asiasta, eli matkanopeudesta?

----------


## Dakkus

> Joukkoliikenteen linjanopeus kasvaa pysäkkejä vähentämällä aina. Kuinka paljon, tosin vaihtelee. Et kai sinä nyt vaan jotain muuta yritä väittää?


Eipä näyttänyt yrittävän. Näin osaan sanoa siksi, että luin tuon Anteron kirjoittaman tekstin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se johtunee siitä, että vuonna 1972 liikennöitiin pääasiassa liki puolet nykyisiä välipalavaunuja pienemmällä kalustolla


Osta se Raitio, niin voit tutkia siitä, mikä oli tarjottujen matkustajapaikkojen suhde sunnuntailiikenteessä 1972/2012. Täytyy tunnustaa, että tässä tietoisesti vähän pelleilen kustannuksellasi, sillä olisin voinut sen kapasiteetin laittaa jo edelliseen viestiini, mutten tehnyt sitä kun tahdoin, että vetoat seuraavaksi siihen. Turhaan.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllä pysäkkien karsiminen yhdessä muiden pysähdysten vähennystavoitteiden kanssa, voisi tuottaa sellaisen summan jolloin raitioliikenne on menestyksekästä muistakin syistä kuin siitä ettei vaihtoehtoja ole.

Vuoden 72 tilanteisiin on vaikea vertailla koska mukaan pitää ottaa kaikki yhteiskunnan muuttujatekijät huomioon. Myöskään sunnuntai ei ole mikään koherentti ilmaisu tässä tapauksessa, on aamua, päivää ja iltaa.

Oli miten oli, tilanne on kuitenkin se, että on ilmeistä, että länsipuolella voidaan investoida uusiin ratkaisuihin ilman että linjat 4 tai 10 mitenkään joutuisivat vaakalaudalle. Tietenkin sitten siinä jossain tilanteessa käyttäjämäärien ja kaluston iän myötä jos ei suorastaan poistoja niin kavennuksia voisi olla. Vaikka uusia ratkaisuja, tietenkin seudullisia, tuotaisiin liikennepalettiin, ei kuitenkaan linjojen 4 tai 10 (tai mahdollinen MuVuRa) tarjoama mikro-joukkoliikkumisen tarvekaan poistu mihinkään. Eihän itäpuolellakaan ole merkittäviin poistoihin ja kavennuksiin ryhdytty, päinvastoin.

----------


## petteri

> No mietipä seuraavaksi sitä, mitä maksiminopeuden laskeminen nopeudesta 40 km/h nopeuteen 30 km/h tarkoittaa nykyisellä pysähdysten määrällä. Ja vielä äsken olit sitä mieltä, että tärkein linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä on pysäkkien etäisyys. Miksi nyt yht'äkkiä ryhdytkin puhumaan mielestäsi aivan toisarvoisesta asiasta, eli matkanopeudesta?



Tärkein linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä on Helsingin nykyisessä raitiotieympäristössä on pysäkkien välinen etäisyys. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, ettei muilla tekijöillä olisi merkitystä. Toki muiden pysähdysten määrällä on merkittävä vaikutus linjanopeuteen, mutta niiden vähentämisellä ei voida raitiolinjasta saada kovin nopeaa, jos pysäkit on sijoitettu hyvin tiheästi.

Se millaisella matkanopeudella missäkin liikenneympäristössä voidaan liikennöidä vaikuttaa toki paljon linjanopeuteen. Esimerkiksi kolmonen Fredalla Punavuoressa kulkee erilaisessa ympäristössä kuin vaikka nelonen Paciuksenkadulla. Ei noissa ympäristöissä voida olettaa voitavan käyttää samoja nopeuksia pysäkkien välillä.

----------


## hezec

> Toki muiden pysähdysten määrällä on merkittävä vaikutus linjanopeuteen, mutta niiden vähentämisellä ei voida raitiolinjasta saada kovin nopeaa, jos pysäkit on sijoitettu hyvin tiheästi.


Mikä tässä on niin vaikeaa sisäistää:


> Sillä ylimääräiset pysähdykset hidastavat matkantekoa silloinkin, kun lähtötilanne on jo hidas.


Kukaan ei väitä, että 400 metrin pysäkkiväleillä linjasta voidaan saada nopea. Siitä voidaan kuitenkin saada nykyistä nopea_mpi_ vähentämällä turhia pysähdyksiä mm. liikennevaloissa. Pysäkkien harventaminen pidentää keskimääräisiä kävelymatkoja, mikä taas laskee matkustamisen todellista nopeutta. (Ja Helsingin nykyoloissa osassa vanhoja pysäkkien paikkoja jouduttaisiin pysähtymään kuitenkin.) Eikö kannattaisi ensin hyödyntää keinot, jotka eivät heikennä saavutettavuutta?

----------


## late-

> Jos puolet pysäkeistä poistetaan, poistuvatko kuitenkaan kaikki entisten pysäkkien kohdalla olevat pysähdykset?


Helsingin nykyisessä liikennöinnissä pysäkeillä on kuitenkin erikoisvaikutus: Pysäkit syöttävät liikennöintiin satunnaisuutta. Pysäkkejä on tiheässä, joten satunnaisuutta on paljon. Satunnaisuuden takia on vaikeaa tehdä toimivia valoetuuksia eli poistaa niitä ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä. Paras korjaus on tietenkin vähentää pysäkeistä johtuvaa satunnaisuutta eli lopettaa kuljettajien lipunmyynti. Tämä ei vain ota onnistuakseen yrityksistä huolimatta.

Lipunmyynnin lopettamisen jälkeenkin satunnaisuuden poistaminen saattaa vaatia pidempiä pysäkkiaikoja kuin aika tiukka 15 sekuntia. Strasbourgissa pysäkkiajat vaikuttivat olevan järjestään yli 20 sekuntia. Vastaavaa olen kuullut muista ranskalaisista järjestelmistä, mutta en ole itse kokeillut. Raide-Jokeria suunniteltaessa konsultin laskennan lähtökohta oli 24 sekuntia. Erikseen hiljaiseksi osoitetuille pysäkeille sallittiin 18 sekuntia. Tarkoitus tässä on poistaa satunnaisuus varaamalla riittävästi aikaa tasaiselle suoritukselle. Samalla kuitenkin pysäkkien hidastusvaikutus korostuu verrattuna muiden pysähdysten hidastusvaikutukseen.

----------


## Samppa

> Paras korjaus on tietenkin vähentää pysäkeistä johtuvaa satunnaisuutta eli lopettaa kuljettajien lipunmyynti. Tämä ei vain ota onnistuakseen yrityksistä huolimatta.


Tämän hetken tietojen mukaan tuohon tavoitteeseen pitäisi päästä kahden vuoden kuluttua, kuten ehkä tiedätkin. Tai sitten minä en tiedä tällä hetkellä kaikkea asiaan liittyvää.
Toisaalta suunnitelmiin näyttää aina tulevan syystä tai toisesta viivästyksiä, niin kuin viittaatkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin nykyisessä liikennöinnissä pysäkeillä on kuitenkin erikoisvaikutus: Pysäkit syöttävät liikennöintiin satunnaisuutta. Pysäkkejä on tiheässä, joten satunnaisuutta on paljon.


Mietin tässä, että toisaalta satunnaisuuksien itseisarvojen summalla on merkitystä, mutta toisaalta erisuuntaiset satunnaisuudet kumoavat toisiaan. Kuinkahan paljon siis satunnaisuus oikeasti kasvaa (tämä on oikeasti kysymys, ei kyseenalaistus)? Jos asiaa ajattelee vaikka sen kautta, että jos jollakin linjan osuudella olisi kaksi pysäkkiä tai sitten niistä yhdistetty yksi pysäkki, niin mikä ero satunnaisuudella olisi, jos oletamme että molemmissa skenaarioissa on sama matkustajamäärä? Jos toisella pysäkillä tulee satunnainen hidastus, se tulisi myös sillä yhdistelmäpysäkillä. Jos molemmilla pysäkeillä tulisi satunnainen hidastus, sillä yhdistelmäpysäkillä tulisi kaksi satunnaista hidastusta. Jos matkustajamäärät jakautuvat satunnaisesti epätasaisesti kahdelle pysäkille, pysäkkiaikojen summa on silti sama kuin yhdistelmäpysäkilläkin (kun ei huomioida ylimääräistä kiihdytystä ja hidastusta). Satunnaisuus siis ainakin kasvaa vain, jos kahden pysäkin skenaariossa molempien pysäkkien jälkeen on liikennevalo, joka yhdistelmäskenaariossa olisi vihreässä aallossa. Nollaviive-etuudella satunnaisuus ei siis kasvaisi. Toinen asia kai sitten on, jos pysäkkien pienempi satunnaisuus helpottaa nollaviiveen järjestämistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:05 ----------




> Tämän hetken tietojen mukaan tuohon tavoitteeseen pitäisi päästä kahden vuoden kuluttua, kuten ehkä tiedätkin.


Vähän niin kuin öljykin loppuu aina 50 vuoden päästä... Se on tainnut olla nimittäin aika kauan tavoitteena juuri parin vuoden päässä. Toki tuo LIJ 2014 näyttää ihan toiveikkaalta skenaariolta sen loppumisen suhteen. Paitsi että sen LIJin toimittaa Tieto. Eli se toimii ehkä joskus 2017. 3:-)

----------


## petteri

> Mietin tässä, että toisaalta satunnaisuuksien itseisarvojen summalla on merkitystä, mutta toisaalta erisuuntaiset satunnaisuudet kumoavat toisiaan. Kuinkahan paljon siis satunnaisuus oikeasti kasvaa (tämä on oikeasti kysymys, ei kyseenalaistus)?


Osa joukkoliikenteen satunnaisuuksista toki kumoutuu, mutta ei aina kovin suotuisalla tavalla. Kun ruuhkassa vaikka Jokerilla tai Mannerheimintien ratikkakaistalla yksi vuoro on myöhässä, sitä odottaa enemmän matkustajia,  se jää entisestään jälkeen, sitä odottaa enemmän matkustajia ja kohta ollaan tuulilasikuormassa. Sen perässä tuleva vuoro taas nopeutuu ja kohta se on jonossa edellisen kanssa, sitten jonoon tullut vuoro hidastuu ja sitä seuraava nopeutuu ja kohta kolme jokeri-bussia voi jo olla samassa jonossa. Jos vaikka ensimmäinen on viisi minuuttia myöhässä, toinen aikataulussa ja kolmas viisi edellä aikataulusta, bussin keskimääräinen matka-aika näytti pitäneen hyvin kutinsa, vaikka todellisuudessa homma on aika lailla pielessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osa joukkoliikenteen satunnaisuuksista toki kumoutuu, mutta ei aina kovin suotuisalla tavalla. Kun ruuhkassa vaikka Jokerilla tai Mannerheimintien ratikkakaistalla yksi vuoro on myöhässä, sitä odottaa enemmän matkustajia,  se jää entisestään jälkeen, sitä odottaa enemmän matkustajia ja kohta ollaan tuulilasikuormassa. Sen perässä tuleva vuoro taas nopeutuu ja kohta se on jonossa edellisen kanssa, sitten jonoon tullut vuoro hidastuu ja sitä seuraava nopeutuu ja kohta kolme jokeri-bussia voi jo olla samassa jonossa. Jos vaikka ensimmäinen on viisi minuuttia myöhässä, toinen aikataulussa ja kolmas viisi edellä aikataulusta, bussin keskimääräinen matka-aika näytti pitäneen hyvin kutinsa, vaikka todellisuudessa homma on aika lailla pielessä.


Selitit tässä jonoutumisilmiön, joka on tuttu kaikille joukkoliikenteen tuntijoille. Ja joka on estänyt automaattimetron suunnitellun toiminnan Köpiksessä, mikä on yksi hyvä esimerkki esittämiesi jatkoksi. Katso kuva!

Jonoutuminen ei johdu satunnaisuudesta, vaan joukkoliikennepalvelun väärästä suunnittelusta. Käytännössä siitä, että yritetään liian lyhyttä vuoroväliä kalustolla, jonka pysäkkitoiminnot ovat liian tehottomia. Väärää suunnittelua on myös se, ettei tarjonnan mitoituksessa oteta huomioon sitä, ettei joukkoliikenteellä ole etuisuuksia ja mahdollisuutta täsmälliseen liikennöintiin. Edellä mainittuja virheitä voidaan paikata kapasiteetin ylitarjonnalla, mutta se on vain kovin kallista. Ja siitä saadaankin hinta epätäsmällisyydelle, minkä pitäisi ohjata korjaamaan täsmällisyyttä. Mutta aina ei tuotannon laatu kiinnosta, jos siihen ei ole mitään yllykettä. Tai on tehty arvovalinta siitä, ettei laatua tarvitse olla. Kuten monopolitilanteessa, jossa asiakkaalla ei ole vaihtoehtoja.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kuinkahan paljon siis satunnaisuus oikeasti kasvaa (tämä on oikeasti kysymys, ei kyseenalaistus)?


Voi hyvin olla, että satunnaisuus kokonaisuudessaan ei kasva pysäkkien pilkkomisesta. Keskeisempää on juuri mainitsemasi liikennevalojen läheisyys. Ei siis pelkästään heti pysäkin kohdalla, vaan jonkin matkaa pysäkin jälkeen. Kaikkien näiden valojen ennakoivaa toimintaa haittaa pysäkkipysähdysksen satunnainen kesto. Kun pysäkkejä on vähemmän, suurempi osa valoista on kauempana pysäkeistä. Näille valoille saadaan vielä pysäkiltä lähtemisen jälkeen riittävän aikainen tieto lähestyvästä vaunusta, jos valojen etuudet on kytketty yhteen. Helsingissä etuuksia ei tosin yleensä ole kytketty. Kytkentä ei oikein istu meidän valo-ohjausmetelmiimme kohtuullisella työmäärällä.

Satunnaisuuksien tasoittumista muissa ilmiöissä haittaa myös aikataulunmukainen kulku. Periaatteessa moni satunnaisuus voi tasoittua linjan päästä päähän, mutta silloin linjan varrelle ei voida laatia vakioituja aikatauluja. Ilman vakioitua kulkua koko linjan pituudelta ei valoetuuksien lisäksi saada toimimaan eri linjojen synkronointia. Asiakkaillekaan ei voida taata saapumisaikoja pysäkeille linjan varrella. Käytännössä aikataulut joudutaan raitiovaunuilla laatimaan linjaosuuksittain ja kunkin osuuden ajoajassa on varauduttava kyseisen osuuden satunnaisuuksiin, jotta häiriöitä ei siirrettäisi osuudelta toiselle enempää kuin on pakko.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:36 ----------




> Tämän hetken tietojen mukaan tuohon tavoitteeseen pitäisi päästä kahden vuoden kuluttua, kuten ehkä tiedätkin.


kuukanko on muistaakseni kertonut tällä foorumilla, että varsinainen päätös puuttuisi edelleen. LIJ-hankkeessa on kyllä varauduttu ostamaan tarvittavat automaatit.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Satunnaisuuksien tasoittumista muissa ilmiöissä haittaa myös aikataulunmukainen kulku. Periaatteessa moni satunnaisuus voi tasoittua linjan päästä päähän, mutta silloin linjan varrelle ei voida laatia vakioituja aikatauluja.


Toisaalta tässäkin voidaan pohtia, että tuollainen satunnaisuus, joka tasoittuisi vasta päästä päähän, tekee sen ihan samalla tavoin silloin, kun pysäkkejä on n kappaletta tai 2 x n kappaletta.

Busseilla pysäkit tietysti tuottavat merkittävästi satunnaisuutta, koska bussit ohittavat pysähtymättä ja hidastamatta niin paljon pysäkkejä. Ratikalla näitä pysäkkejä on paljon vähemmän. Tietenkin mitä pienemmäksi pysäkkiväli tehdään, sitä todennäköisemmin syntyy pysäkkejä, joille ei pysähdytä. Minusta ratikkaverkon linjaamisen periaate muutenkin pitäisi olla, ettei sellaisia pysäkkejä tehdä. Ja tästä syystä esim. Kellosilta ja Rautalammintie pitäisi poistaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Sanottakoon nyt satunnaisuudesta, että mitä Late- edellä kuvasi, on tilanne Helsingissä ja varmaan paikoin muuallakin, mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö voisi liikennöidä myös täsmällisesti.

Bergenissä raitiotien liikennevalvomossa on suuri näyttö, jossa näkyy jokaisen vaunun sijainti radalla. Pysäkeillä on näytöt, jotka kertovat ajan pariin seuraavaan lähtöön. Kysyin, millä konstilla vaunujen sijaintitieto välitetään pysäkkinäyttöjen ilmoittamaksi ajaksi. Vastaus oli, ettei mitenkään. Se ei ole tarpeen, koska vaunut noudattavat aikatauluja ja näytöt näyttävät aikataulun mukaisia lähtöaikoja.

Bergenin rata on uusi ja suurelta osin erillään kaduista. Mutta Bergenin keskustassa rata on katuverkossa. Nykyisen aikataulun mukaan 9,8 km:n ja 15 pysäkin radan linjanopeus on keskimäärin 24,5 km/h. Ei kovin nopea 700 metrin keskipysäkkivälille, mutta pysähdyskerroin on lähellä yhtä. En muista kuin pari paikkaa koko reitillä, jossa olisi seisty muualla kuin pysäkillä. Pysäkeillä ei seisty turhan päiten. Aikaa voikin tasata mieluummin pysäkkien välillä kuin pysäkeillä.

Minusta kysymys on asenteesta ja valinnoista. Jos täsmällisyyttä ja joukkoliikenteen etuisuutta autoiluun ei käytännössä pidetä tärkeinä, sitten vaunut kulkevat miten sattuu ja hitaasti. Se on huonoa palvelua, mutta myös kallista liikennetuotantoa ja siitä aiheutuu tiettyjä hankaluuksia liikenteen hoitoon.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Bergenin rata on uusi ja suurelta osin erillään kaduista. Mutta Bergenin keskustassa rata on katuverkossa. Nykyisen aikataulun mukaan 9,8 km:n ja 15 pysäkin radan linjanopeus on keskimäärin 24,5 km/h. Ei kovin nopea 700 metrin keskipysäkkivälille, mutta pysähdyskerroin on lähellä yhtä. En muista kuin pari paikkaa koko reitillä, jossa olisi seisty muualla kuin pysäkillä. Pysäkeillä ei seisty turhan päiten. Aikaa voikin tasata mieluummin pysäkkien välillä kuin pysäkeillä.
> 
> Minusta kysymys on asenteesta ja valinnoista. Jos täsmällisyyttä ja joukkoliikenteen etuisuutta autoiluun ei käytännössä pidetä tärkeinä, sitten vaunut kulkevat miten sattuu ja hitaasti. Se on huonoa palvelua, mutta myös kallista liikennetuotantoa ja siitä aiheutuu tiettyjä hankaluuksia liikenteen hoitoon.


Tässä on Youtube video Bergenin ratikasta. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KM9csmpYtA 

Kuten näkyy suuri osa linjasta on rakennettu varsin metromaisesti tosin tasoristeyksiä käyttäen, nän on saatu raitiolinjalle noinkin hyvä nopeus. Helsingin keskustaan Bergenin ratikan nopeutta tyylistä voidaan saada esimerkiksi rakentamalla ns. Töölön metron pikaratikkatunnelina, josta on pääsy Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan  suuntiin. Helsingin keskusta on niin vilkas, että ratikat katutasossa ovat varsin hitaita ja liikennöinnin täsmällisyydessä on toivottavaa. Esikaupungeissa voidaan sitten hyväksyä tasoristeyksiäkin, kun vuorovälikin on linjojen jakaantuessa pidempi.

Bergeninkin esimerkki osoittaa, että nopea pikaratikka vaatii kunnon investointeja riittävän hyvään rataan, jolla kyllä voi olla jonkin verran tasoristeyksiä silloin kun vuoroväli ei ole hyvin tiheä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tässä on Youtube video Bergenin ratikasta. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KM9csmpYtA 
> 
> Kuten näkyy suuri osa linjasta on rakennettu varsin metromaisesti tosin tasoristeyksiä käyttäen, nän on saatu raitiolinjalle noinkin hyvä nopeus. Helsingin keskustaan Bergenin ratikan nopeutta tyylistä voidaan saada esimerkiksi rakentamalla ns. Töölön metron pikaratikkatunnelina, josta on pääsy Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan  suuntiin. Helsingin keskusta on niin vilkas, että ratikat katutasossa ovat varsin hitaita ja liikennöinnin täsmällisyydessä on toivottavaa. Esikaupungeissa voidaan sitten hyväksyä tasoristeyksiäkin, kun vuorovälikin on linjojen jakaantuessa pidempi.
> 
> Bergeninkin esimerkki osoittaa, että nopea pikaratikka vaatii kunnon investointeja riittävän hyvään rataan, jolla kyllä voi olla jonkin verran tasoristeyksiä silloin kun vuoroväli ei ole hyvin tiheä.


Tässä on video, josta näkyy varsin kätevästi, miten pikaratikka saadaan tehtyä kunnolla ilman, että keskustaan tarvitaan mitään Töölön tunneleita.
Tuolla linjalla toki on tunneleita, mutta ei selvästikään tiheän liikenteen takia, vaan siksi, että välissä on mäki. Norjasta kun on kyse.
Raitiotie risteää videossa useissa kohdissa autotien kanssa ilman tarvetta tunneleille tai muillekaan eristysratkaisuille, koska risteyksiin on tehty hyvät valoetuudet. Etuudet ovat itse asiassa niin hyvät, että hassumpi saattaisi jopa erehtyä luulemaan niitä tasoristeyksiksi!
Videosta näkee, mitä on saatu aikaan, kun on rohkeasti uskallettu ottaa katutilaa henkilöautoilta joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Videota katsoessaan voi miettiä, miltä samaiset kadut ovat ennen ratikan tuloa mahtaneet näyttää.
Tuon videon kun katsoo, näkee hyvin, mitä Helsinkiinkin voitaisiin monin paikoin tehdä. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä tai Mäkelänkadulla on niin vähän paikkoja, joissa ratikkalinja risteää autojen kanssa, että liikenneympäristöä voidaan pitää hyvin vastaavana.

Katso, petteri, tuo linkkaamani video, niin huomaat sinäkin, mitä tässäkin ketjussa Helsinkiin vaaditaan!

----------


## petteri

> Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä tai Mäkelänkadulla on niin vähän paikkoja, joissa ratikkalinja risteää autojen kanssa, että liikenneympäristöä voidaan pitää hyvin vastaavana.
> 
> Katso, petteri, tuo linkkaamani video, niin huomaat sinäkin, mitä tässäkin ketjussa Helsinkiin vaaditaan!


Kuten tuolta videolta voidaan havaita, Bergenin liikenneympäristö on hyvin kaukana Mannerheimintiestä Töölön tullin eteläpuolella, joka erittäin raskaasti kuormitettuna ja hyvin tiheästi rakennettuna alueena ei sovellu nopealle raitioliikenteelle. Sillä on liikaa kaikkea, ratikoita, busseja, jalankulkijoita, autoja ja risteäviä erittäin vilkkaita katuja. Tilakin on niin kortilla, että pysäkit ovat kapeita ja lyhyitä, osassa kohdista busseillekaan ei ole varsinaisia pysäkkejä. Jotta pikaraitioliikennettä voidaan kehittää kannattaa isommat ratikat tunneloida Töölön tullin eteläpuolella kun ne eivät katuverkossa mahdu liikennöimään nopeasti ja luotettavasti, varsinkin kun nykyistä raitioliikennettä on tuskin halua lopettaa.

Se on kyllä totta, että Töölön tullin pohjoispuolella voidaan oikein hyvin ottaa mallia Bergenin ratkaisuista kun vuorotiheys on matalampi ja tilaa alkaa löytyä. Pikaratikan tunnelöinti suunnilleen Töölön Tullin ja Pasilan tasolle mahdollistaa liikennöinnin isolla kalustolla ja nopeasti, siitä eteenpäin pystytään sitten hyödyntämään tasoratkaisuja.

----------


## GT8N

> Kuten tuolta videolta voidaan havaita, Bergenin liikenneympäristö on hyvin kaukana Mannerheimintiestä Töölön tullin eteläpuolella, joka erittäin raskaasti kuormitettuna ja hyvin tiheästi rakennettuna alueena ei sovellu nopealle raitioliikenteelle.


Alue sopii hyvinkin nopealle liikenteelle, jos nopeaa liikennettä halutaan. Ensiaskel on se, että nykyistä ajattelutapaa muutetaan autoilun suosimisesta raitioliikenteen suosimiseksi. Näin on Bergenissä tehty hyvin tuloksin.

Suuri ero Bergenin ja Helsingin välillä on myös se, että täälä ratikkakaistat ovat järjestäen tehty ja tehdään edelleen täysin liian kapeiksi. Tästä seuraa se, ettei raitiovaunut voi liikennöidä normaaleilla nopeuksilla, kun viereisen kaistan liikennettä ja peilejä on varottava jatkuvasti. Toinen merkittävä ero on täkäläinen liian pieni vaunukoko, josta seuraa monia ongelmia.




> Sillä on liikaa kaikkea, ratikoita, busseja, jalankulkijoita, autoja ja risteäviä erittäin vilkkaita katuja.


Tästä olen osin samaa mieltä. 
Ratikoita on liikaa, koska vaunujen säälittävän kapasiteetin vuoksi niitä on ajettava liian tiheästi.Busseja on liikaa, koska nykyisiä raitiolinjoja ei ole jatkettu esikaupunkeihin eikä busseille ole tehty runkolinjahenkistä vaihtoterminaalia.Täysin turhia jalankulkuvaloja on liikaa.Autoliikennettä on täysin liikaa, koska sitä ei rajoiteta mitenkään liikennevaloja lukuunottamatta.Monilta risteäviltä pikkukaduilta voidaan kääntymissuuntia rajoittaa siten, että ne eivät risteä raitiotietä.

Asia on helppo muuttaa, _jos_ halutaan:
Ajetaan ratikoita kaksinajossa sekä hankitaan pidempiä vaunuja. (-> vuorovälin järkevöittäminen).Jatketaan raitiovaunulinjoja esikaupunkeihin sekä muutetaan bussilinjat pääsääntöisesti syöttämään ihmisiä raitiovaunuihin ja lähijuniin.Poistetaan ratikoilta kaikki jalankulkuvalot sekä laitetaan tarvittaviin paikkoihin varotusvalot, (jotka eivät edellytä vaunun pysähtymistä).Rajotetaan autoliikennettä enemmän (esim. ruuhkamaksuilla). Kun raitioliikenne on järkevällä tasolla (kapasiteetti, nopeus ja luotettavuus) on sen käyttäjiksi houkuteltavissa helpommin autoilijoita.Rajoitetaan pikkukatujen kääntymissuuntia.Rakennetaan ratikkakaistat tarpeaksi leveiksi, poistetaan turhat sivuttaissiirrokset ja luikertelut sekä siirrytään syväuraisiin ristikoihin ja yleisesti parannetaan raitioliikenteen toimintaympäristö normaalin ratikkakaupungin tasolle.



> ...kun ne eivät katuverkossa mahdu liikennöimään nopeasti ja luotettavasti...


Johtuen nykyisistä olosuhteista, joita ei ole ollut halua eikä ymmärrystä korjata.

----------


## Kantokoski

Eiköhän ns. Töölön metro ole menossa pikaraitiotunnelia ja -linjastoa kohti. Se että Katajanokalle tai Kamppiin tulisi metron ja Laajasalon/Santahaminan pikaraition vaihtoterminaali, josta sitten jatkettaisiin metrolla Pasilaan, ei ole oikein mielekkyyttä. Varsinkin kun miettii jatkoyhteyksiä, olkoonkin, että Viikin suunnalla raskasmetrolle olisi enemmän tilausta. On siis myös ajateltu että itämetro haaroittuu Töölön ja Pasilan suuntiin, kun Laajasalosta tullaan pikaraitiolla Kamppiin. Ei tuossa nyt oikein mielekkyyttä ole. Vaikka tosin itämetron kapasiteettia voisikin jakaa Lauttasaaren ja Töölön suuntiin. Eiköhän lopputulos ole se että Töölön metron suunnitelmat ja varaukset muutetaan pikaraitioverkostoksi kokonaisuudessaan, niin Laajasalot kuin Viikit ja Tuusulat. Nykytilanteessa kun päättäjät ovat metron päättäneet, niin virkamiehet eivät voi kuin sellaisia puolimatkanmetro- ja puolimatkanpikaraitiosuunnitelmia tehdä. Tarvitaan siis poliittinen päätös että ns. toinen metrolinja toteutetaan pikaraitiolinjastona. Metroksi sitäkin voi kutsua, kuten metroksi voi kutsua myös kaupunkiratoja. Samaa metroa siis, vaikka olisikin 3 erilaista järjestelmää. Eihän se haittaa. Mutta toisaalta jotenkin tuntuu että tulee vielä kyllä kasapäin selvityksiä itämetron haaroittamiseksi Kampista Pasilaan. Ihan vaan koska 'metrolla' on todella vahvat ja murtumattomat rivistöt päätöksentekijöissä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Sillä on liikaa -- ratikoita


Tämä on totta. Voisi ottaa Bergenistä mallia ja pidentää niitä ratikoita.




> ... busseja


Tämä on totta. Voisi ottaa Bergenistä mallia ja korvata niitä ratikoilla. (Samalla toki rakentaen ratikkarataa muillekin pohjois-eteläsuuntaisille kaduille, ettei niillä olisi liikaa ratikoita.)




> ... jalankulkijoita


Näitä on paljon Lasipalatsin pysäkin kummassakin päässä. Sielläkään tuskin tarvitaan lopulta mitään erikoisempia järjestelyitä, mutta muualla pärjätään täysin varmasti kuten nykyään Bergenissä.



> ... autoja ja risteäviä erittäin vilkkaita katuja.


Niin ja ne risteävät kadut ovat Nordenskiöldinkatu ja Hesari/Runeberginkatu. Muilta kaduilta ei ole mitään tarvetta ajaa Manskun yli. Ovatko nämä kaksi risteystä se syy siihen, ettei Helsinkiin voida rakentaa pikaratikkaa ilman, että rakennetaan Töölöntullilta asti pitkä tunneli?




> Tilakin on niin kortilla, että pysäkit ovat kapeita ja lyhyitä


Tarkoittanet "koska", et "että"?
Mutta joo, tämäkin on toki totta. Voisi ottaa Bergenistä mallia ja pidentää niitä ratikkapysäkkejä. Hesari ja Nordenskiöldinkatu eivät ole niin lähekkäin, etteikö niiden väliin mahtuisi hieman nykyistä pitempi ratikkapysäkki. Muiden risteysten katkaisemisella ei ole kummempaa haittaa kenellekään ja se tulisi joka tapauksessa tehdä jo sujuvuudenkin nimissä. Tiedäthän, siinä Manskulla on nykytilanteessa aivan liikaa autojen kanssa risteämisiä. Ihan turhaan.




> osassa kohdista busseillekaan ei ole varsinaisia pysäkkejä.


Tämä on totta. Voisi ottaa Bergenistä mallia ja korvata niitä busseja ratikoilla, niin tämänkin aiheuttamat ongelmat vähenisivät. Tosin eipä tuosta näy olevan merkittävää ongelmaa nytkään.




> Jotta pikaraitioliikennettä voidaan kehittää kannattaa isommat ratikat tunneloida Töölön tullin eteläpuolella kun ne eivät katuverkossa mahdu liikennöimään nopeasti ja luotettavasti


Tämä on epätotta. Voisi ottaa Bergenistä mallia ja tehdä niistä ratikkakaistoista sellaiset, että niillä mahtuu liikennöimään luotettavasti ja siten nopeasti. Käytännössä se tila olisi otettava autoilta pois, kuten Bergenissä on tehty.
Bergenin ratkaisulla saadaan hoidettua sama homma merkittävästi halvemmalla kuin ehdottomallasi tunneliratkaisulla. Ja saadaan sitten rahat riittämään laajempaan linjastoon.




> Se on kyllä totta, että Töölön tullin pohjoispuolella voidaan oikein hyvin ottaa mallia Bergenin ratkaisuista kun vuorotiheys on matalampi ja tilaa alkaa löytyä. Pikaratikan tunnelöinti suunnilleen Töölön Tullin ja Pasilan tasolle mahdollistaa liikennöinnin isolla kalustolla ja nopeasti, siitä eteenpäin pystytään sitten hyödyntämään tasoratkaisuja.


Se isompi kalusto mahdöllistaa sen pinta-ajon. Tunneleita tarvitaan vain, jos halutaan väen vängällä liikennöidä alimitoitetulla kalustolla.

----------


## GT8N

> Eiköhän ns. Töölön metro ole menossa pikaraitiotunnelia ja -linjastoa kohti...


Mitenhän tajunnanvirtaa muistuttava viestisi liittyy viestiketjun otsikkoon?

----------


## Nrg

> Mitenhän tajunnanvirtaa muistuttava viestisi liittyy viestiketjun otsikkoon?


 Aivan selkeästi siten, että mikäli siirretään Manskun ratikat tunneliin, jossa ei ole pysäkkejä, voidaan otsikon mukainen kehitys kääntää toiseen suuntaan, kun ei tarvitse turhaan pysäkeillä pysähdellä.

----------


## late-

> Toisaalta tässäkin voidaan pohtia, että tuollainen satunnaisuus, joka tasoittuisi vasta päästä päähän, tekee sen ihan samalla tavoin silloin, kun pysäkkejä on n kappaletta tai 2 x n kappaletta.


Näin tekee. Tarkoitus ei ollut kytkeä tätä pysäkkien määrään. Pysäkkien ohitteluun asia kyllä kytkeytyy kuten mainitsit. Tästä syystä pysäkkien ohittelu ei ole hyvä tapa nopeuttaa liikennettä. Ennemmin pysäyttäisin ratikat aina kaikilla pysäkeillä. Jos jokin pysäkki siinä tilanteessa vaikuttaa turhalta pysähdykseltä, kyseinen pysäkki on varmaankin syytä lakkauttaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:22 ----------




> Nykyisen aikataulun mukaan 9,8 km:n ja 15 pysäkin radan linjanopeus on keskimäärin 24,5 km/h. Ei kovin nopea 700 metrin keskipysäkkivälille, mutta pysähdyskerroin on lähellä yhtä.


Keräämässäni aineistossa raitiotiejärjestelmistä Bergen erottuu poikkeuksellisen nopeana keskipysäkkiväliinsä nähden. Pysähdyskertoimenkin mainitset olevan lähellä yhtä? Miksi Bergen ei ole nopeampi? Mikä linja on nopeampi samalla keskipysäkkivälillä? Kysyn linjaa, koska järjestelmät ovat kieltämättä usein sisäisesti epäyhtenäisiä. Järjestelmänkin saa esittää.

Suunnitteluvaiheessa Bergenissä ja Tvärbanalla haettiin suurempaa keskinopeutta. Todellisuus ei ole vastannut näitä suunnitelmia, vaikka taulukkolaskenta oli varmasti ahkerassa käytännössä.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Jotta pikaraitioliikennettä voidaan kehittää kannattaa isommat ratikat tunneloida Töölön tullin eteläpuolella kun ne eivät katuverkossa mahdu liikennöimään nopeasti ja luotettavasti, varsinkin kun nykyistä raitioliikennettä on tuskin halua lopettaa.


Jos katso esim Inndalsveien, joka oli 2+1 kaistainen läpi-ajo katu, se oli ruuhkainen katu kaikkilla busseilla, mitä ratikka korvasi. Ei ne henkilöautot siellä ollut mikä pieni määrä. Ennen puiden kaatamista en olisi halunnut asua sen kadun varrella. On se ratikkaliikenne niin huomaavasti hiljentänyt kadun melua, vaikka ratikkan tulon myötä rakennettiin meluesteet. Eipäs Begenissä monta Manskun kokoisia katuja taidat edes löytää vaan suurin osa on 1+1 kaistaisa. Tietysti onhan Bergenissä moottoritiemäiset kadut/tiet ristinrastin. Sanoisin kyllä että Bergen on henkilöauto tiheämpi kaupunki kuin Stadi,  vaikka siellä on katutilaa niukemmin. Kyllä tilaa ja vauhtia löytyy ratikoille, jos vaan tilaa uskaltaa ottaa!  

/Skurubisin

----------


## 339-DF

> Ennemmin pysäyttäisin ratikat aina kaikilla pysäkeillä. Jos jokin pysäkki siinä tilanteessa vaikuttaa turhalta pysähdykseltä, kyseinen pysäkki on varmaankin syytä lakkauttaa.


Tulihan se sieltä! Eli ei muuta kuin nopeutetaan ratikkaliikennettä seuraaaksi pakollisilla 20 sekuntin pysäkkipysähdyksillä. Sekkarit kuskeille! Taas saadaan muutama minuutti lisättyä kierrosaikaan, taas hidastuu ratikkaliikenne ja taaskaan ei budjetoida pennin hyrrää lisää, eli pidentyneet kierrosajat johtavat mukavaan 12 minuutin perusvuoroväliin. Ja matkustajat kiittää? Eiku...

Jos nyt ihan vaan lähdettäisiin siitä, että toteutetaan ensin sellaiset toimenpiteet, josta on matkustajalle hyötyä. Niin kuin vaikka kuljettajarahastuksen poisto, tehokkaammat valoetuudet (kyllä niitä voi tehostaa ilman pakollista 20 s pysäkkipysähydstäkin, ja paljon) ja riittävän leveät rv-kaistat. Kunhan nämä on tehty, niin sitten voidaan miettiä pysäkkien poistamisia ja pakkopysähtymisiä. Ai ei onnistu vai? Ylläri.

----------


## Kantokoski

> Aivan selkeästi siten, että mikäli siirretään Manskun ratikat tunneliin, jossa ei ole pysäkkejä, voidaan otsikon mukainen kehitys kääntää toiseen suuntaan, kun ei tarvitse turhaan pysäkeillä pysähdellä.


Ei siirretä, vaan laajennetaan. Perustetaan pikaraitiojärjestelmä. 

Tunnelissa toki pysähdytään, halvoille ja tasokkaille seisakkeille, mutta muualla ei sitten pysähdytäkään kuin seisakkeilla. Ja nopeus seisakkeiden välillä on metron luokkaa. Kuten vuorovälikin.

Tasoristeysstaliniestien on syytä muuttaa ajattelutapaansa. Ei näin voi jatkua. Eikä tule puhettakaan sellaisesta, että seudullinen pikaraitioverkosto käyttää 40 min. pelkän kantakaupungin ylitykseen. Ruuhka- ja muina aikoina 40 min. pääsee junalla Kirkkonummelle ja Hyvinkäälle. Ymmärrätte kai hyvin miksi kantakaupungissa verkoston on oltava eristetyllä radalla.

Kannattaisi nyt ottaa mitä tarjotaan. Ennen kuin joku pölhökustaa saa päähänsä automatisoida tämänkin, tai jopa lähi- ja taajamajunat!

----------


## Nrg

> Ei siirretä, vaan laajennetaan. Perustetaan pikaraitiojärjestelmä. 
> 
> Tunnelissa toki pysähdytään, halvoille ja tasokkaille seisakkeille, mutta muualla ei sitten pysähdytäkään kuin seisakkeilla. Ja nopeus seisakkeiden välillä on metron luokkaa. Kuten vuorovälikin.
> 
> Tasoristeysstaliniestien on syytä muuttaa ajattelutapaansa. Ei näin voi jatkua. Eikä tule puhettakaan sellaisesta, että seudullinen pikaraitioverkosto käyttää 40 min. pelkän kantakaupungin ylitykseen. Ruuhka- ja muina aikoina 40 min. pääsee junalla Kirkkonummelle ja Hyvinkäälle. Ymmärrätte kai hyvin miksi kantakaupungissa verkoston on oltava eristetyllä radalla.
> 
> Kannattaisi nyt ottaa mitä tarjotaan. Ennen kuin joku pölhökustaa saa päähänsä automatisoida tämänkin, tai jopa lähi- ja taajamajunat!


Vastataan hyvälle trollille ja käytetään sitten sinun lähestymistapaasi vasta-argumentointiin: tunneli on liian kallis, tunneli on liian kallis, tunneli on liian kallis, tunneli on liian kallis. Sanoin sen nyt viisi kertaa, olisiko se nyt vähän enemmän totta?

Vakavasti ottaen, haluaisin ihan oikeasti jotain laskelmia pöytään siitä, että huonon saavutettavuuden tunneli on kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisempi ratkaisu kuin katuympäristön muuttaminen nopealle raitiotielle suotuisaksi. Mielipiteen toistaminen kerta toisensa jälkeen sitä perustelematta ei tee siitä totta kuin korkeintaan kertojan omassa mielikuvituksessa.

Paras läppä tässä ehkä kuitenkin oli halvat tunneliseisakkeet  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

> Niin ja ne risteävät kadut ovat Nordenskiöldinkatu ja Hesari/Runeberginkatu. Muilta kaduilta ei ole mitään tarvetta ajaa Manskun yli. Ovatko nämä kaksi risteystä se syy siihen, ettei Helsinkiin voida rakentaa pikaratikkaa ilman, että rakennetaan Töölöntullilta asti pitkä tunneli?


Aivan, ja sellainenhan on ilmeisesti myös täysin mahdotonta, että kaivettaisiin tämä mainittu risteävä henkilöautoliikenne pieneen monttuun menemään Mannerheimintien ali ja ratikka voisi ajaa täyttä vauhtia pysähtymättä tällaisten risteyksien yli.

Onhan se jonkinlainen ideologinen valinta, että joukkoliikenne pitää piilottaa hankaliin ja kalliisiin tunneleihin, jotka vievät rahat muulta kehittämiseltä, ja autoilla saa aina ajella mukavasti maanpinnalla.

----------


## Kantokoski

On totta että tunnelirakentaminen on kalliimpaa kuin pinta- ja siltaradat, mutta ei halvin aina ole paras, eikä soveliain, kuten ei ole paras eikä soveliain tässäkään tapauksessa.

Kun perustunneli on rakennettu, voi sen jälkeen rakentaa vaikka koko pääkaupunkiseudun kattavan monipuolisen pikaraitiojärjestelmän. Mutta se vaatii kantakaupungissa perustunnelin.

Edellisessä viestissäni ei ole mitään trollaamista. Jos tutkit raitioliikenteen nopeuksia, keskinopeuksia, aamu/iltaruuhkanopeuksia, linjojen kokonaisaikoja, ei 40 min. ole lainkaan poissa kuvioista.

Perustunneli voidaan rakentaa huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin raskaat juna- ja metrotunnelit. Perustunneli on kokonaisuudessaan kevyempi ja pienempi kuin verrattuna juna- ja metrotunneleihin. Kaarteet ja kaltevuus kaikki kevyempää. Asemat pienempiä ja kevyempiä varustukseltaan.

Kun perustunneli on kerran rakennettu, sitä ei rakenneta toistamiseen. Vaan sen jälkeen vedetään pintaratoja. Kun perustunneli on kerran rakennettu - se on aina siellä. Ja mikä ilo siitä onkaan - kun kaikki pikaraitioradat voidaan linkittää valmiiseen perustunneliin.

----------


## Tidtabell

Täällä on esitetty loistavia esityksiä raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi. Suurin harmitus ovat tosiaankin pysähdykset pysäkkien varrella. 

Mutta itse en pelkää myös harkittuja pysäkkipoistoja. Esimerkisi 7:lta voisi ottaa pois pysäkin maistraatinportti. Ja ymmärrän kyllä, että töölöläinen on jumalasta seuraava - ylöspäin,  mutta töölön hallin pysäkki voitaisiin ainakin omien kokemusteni perusteella lopettaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On totta että tunnelirakentaminen on kalliimpaa kuin pinta- ja siltaradat, mutta ei halvin aina ole paras, eikä soveliain, kuten ei ole paras eikä soveliain tässäkään tapauksessa.


Myöskään kallein ei ole aina paras, se on vain kallein. Maallikot vaan usein ajattelevat, että rahalla saa aina. Ja mitä enemmän rahaa pannaan menemään, saadaan enemmän. Usein ei ole niin.




> Kun perustunneli on rakennettu, voi sen jälkeen rakentaa vaikka koko pääkaupunkiseudun kattavan monipuolisen pikaraitiojärjestelmän. Mutta se vaatii kantakaupungissa perustunnelin.


Tämä asia on kokeiltu jo 1970-luvulla Keski-Euroopassa. Ei meidän tarvitse tehdä samoja virheitä, joita muut jo ovat tehneet, ja maksaa oppirahoja, jotka muut jo ovat maksaneet. Voimme olla fiksuja ja ottaa opiksi muiden virheistä.

Euroopasta löytyy jo tarpeettomana suljettu ratikkatunneli ja kokonainen esikaupunkipikarata, joka tehtiin valmiiksi, mutta jolla ei ole koskaan ollut liikennettä. Jätän sinulle Kantokoski kotitehtäväksi selvittää, mistä on kyse. Historian tunteminen on hyvin hyödyllistä ja asiat oppii parhaiten, kun selvittää ne itse.




> Jos tutkit raitioliikenteen nopeuksia, keskinopeuksia, aamu/iltaruuhkanopeuksia, linjojen kokonaisaikoja, ei 40 min. ole lainkaan poissa kuvioista.


Tässäkin ketjussa käydyn keskustelun perusteella tiedetään, että maanpinnalla toimivan raitiotien keskinopeus voi olla 25 km/h. Puolessa tunnissa pääsee siis 12 km:n matkan. Jos lasket metroon (=tunneleihin) perustuvan liityntäliikennejärjestelmän keskinopeuksia, huomaat, että Helsingin seutu käy pieneksi, jotta vaihdoissa ja liityntälinjoilla menetetty aika voitettaisiin takaisin ja päästäisiin suurempaan kuin 25 km/h keskinopeuteen. Vaikka pieni osa matkasta voitaisiinkin liikkua yli 40 km/h linjanopeudella. Sillä väistämätön tosiasia on, että minkään tunnelijärjestelmän välittömällä palveluetäisyydellä eli kävelyetäisyydellä ei seudulla voi asua kuin hyvin pieni osa väestöstä.

Euroopassa on muutama tiheän pysäkkivälin tunnelijärjestelmä. Ehkä paras esimerkki Pariisi. Ne ovat ajalta ennen autoilua ja mitoitukseltaan lähellä raitioteitä. Eikä niilläkään päästä sen parempiin keskinopeuksiin kuin raitioteillä, koska tiheä pysäkkiväli sen estää. Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijoille opetetaankin yksinkertainen optimointikaava, jolla lasketaan matka-ajan eli myös keskimatkanopeuden optimi, kun otetaan huomioon pysäkkiväli ja kävelymatka, joka väistämättä kasvaa pysäkkivälin pidentyessä.

Eikä tässä asiassa auta väittää, että kyllä metroon kävellään pidemmältäkin. Varmaan kävelläänkin, koska liitynnän palvelutaso on niin huono ja metron itsensä nopeuden vuoksi kokonaismatka-aika sallii käyttää enemmän aikaa kävelemiseen. Mutta joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso siitä huononee, koska sama matka-aika ja enemmän kävelemistä on huonompi palvelutaso kuin vähemmän kävelemistä.

Ja hyväksi lopuksi, ei olennaista ole se, mitä jokin tekninen ratkaisu tarjoaa, vaan se, miten ihmiset liikkuvat ja suostuvat liikkumaan. Tutkipa Kantokoski HSL:n liikennetutkimusten tuloksia ja sitä, miten pitkiä matkoja ihmiset liikkuvat. Vaikka junalla pääsee alle puolessa tunnissa Keravalta Helsinkiin (keskinopeus lähestyy 80 km/h ja pesee mennen tulle metron vaatimattoman 43 km/h), silti ei joukkoliikennejärjestelmää voi tehdä pelkästään Keravan junista, edes silloin, kun kustannuksilla ei ole mitään väliä.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos jokin pysäkki siinä tilanteessa vaikuttaa turhalta pysähdykseltä, kyseinen pysäkki on varmaankin syytä lakkauttaa.


Tietyillä pysäkeillä, vaikkapa Kansallismuseo, Olympiaterminaali ja Talvipuutarha, on sesonki- ja kellonaikakohtaista matkustajavirtaa. Tätä varten on keksitty stop-nappi. En palaisi kehityksessä taaksepäin.

Mielestäni itse Helsingin raitiovaunuverkon konsepti palvelee tarkoitustaan. Verkostomainen pintaliikenne, jolla on enemmän luotettavuutta omien kaistojensa ansiosta. Omat kaistat mahtuvat kapeuden puolesta useampaan paikkaan, kuin vastaavat busseille. Keskinopeus on kuitenkin huono ja oikea lähtökohta olisi mielestäni aidot liikennevaloetuudet ja vaihdetekniikan hiominen. Myös Urheilukadun raitiotietä voisi harkita, harvemmilla pysähdyksillä, Mannerheimintien itäreunassa Oopperan eteläpuolella ja päättyen Elielinaukiolle. Elieli kun voidaan joka tapauksessa lakkauttaa bussiliikenteen osalta Länsimetron myötä.

Raide-Jokeriakin pitäisi alkaa rakentaa samalta verkostopohjalta. Samat mitat raitiovaunuille, mutta pysäkit voivat olla pitempiä. Raide-Jokeri pitäisi rakentaa nykyisen verkoston laajennuksen osina, aloittaen Kehä 1:n sisäpuolelta. Näinollen vaihto poikittaisen ja pitkittäisen raitioliikenteen välillä olisi sujuvaa. Mäkkylään (Vermoon) ja Leppävaaraan pääsee jo junalla. Leppävaarasta pitemmälle taas bussi on kapasiteetiltaan ja nopeudeltaan parempi vaihtoehto, tai vaikka raitiovaunun hyötysuhde olisikin yli 1, on huomioitava, että Espoon raitiovaunua ennen voisi tehdä edes ne kriittisimmät nykyverkon laajentamiset ensin - 1:n, 9:n ja 10:n jatkeet, Munkkivuoren ratikka... Jostain rakentamisen on alettava, ja minä panostaisin ensin nykyiseen verkostoon kuvan mukaisesti. Pikaraitiotie voi esiintyä tasoristeysten puomeina ja minimoimisena, huippunopeuden kasvattamisena ja mahdollisimman eristetystä radasta ja yhteisillä osuuksilla muun liikenteen kanssa aitona täytenä valoetuutena.


Eli ei laitettaisi kaikkia munia yhteen koriin, vaan keskityttäisiin jokaisen raitiolinjan kehittämiseen osana yhtenäistä verkostoa. Kehä 1:n sisäpuolelta löytyy vaikka kuinka raitiovaunulle sopivaa tiheää kaupunkirakennetta, ettei kannata ensimmäisenä siirtyä sen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## hmikko

> Eli ei laitettaisi kaikkia munia yhteen koriin, vaan keskityttäisiin jokaisen raitiolinjan kehittämiseen osana yhtenäistä verkostoa. Kehä 1:n sisäpuolelta löytyy vaikka kuinka raitiovaunulle sopivaa tiheää kaupunkirakennetta, ettei kannata ensimmäisenä siirtyä sen ulkopuolelle.


Kuten ketjussa lienee todettu, yhteydet nykyiseen raitioverkkoon on mainittu kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston pitemmän tähtäimen maankäyttösuunnitelmassa, mutta se taisi olla kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden paperi, josta on tietysti pitkä matka raitioteiden rakentamiseen. Joka tapauksessa Raide-Jokerin tekemisessä lähtökohta on kai se, että nykyinen bussilinja ei vastaa kunnolla tarkoitustaan ja siihen tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia. En nyt pitäisi sen muuttamista raitiotieksi erityisen riskaabelina kaiken laittamisena yhteen koriin. Menestys on jokseenkin taattu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tietyillä pysäkeillä, vaikkapa Kansallismuseo, Olympiaterminaali ja Talvipuutarha, on sesonki- ja kellonaikakohtaista matkustajavirtaa. Tätä varten on keksitty stop-nappi. En palaisi kehityksessä taaksepäin.


Väittäisin, että aika monessa Helsinkiä kehittyneemmässä raitiotiemaassa ei stop-nappeja ole. Eihän metrossa ja lähijunissakaan ole.

Satunnaisesta pysähtymättäjättämisestä ei vain matkustajalle ole mitään hyötyä, koska matkustaja joutuu varautumaan siihen, että matka kuitenkin kestäisi sen verran kuin se kestää silloin, kun pysähdytään kaikilla pysäkeillä. Lisäksi se lisää välipysäkeillä odottavien matka-aikaa, kun pysäkille pitää tulla odottamaan silloin, kun ratikka tulisi silloin kun se on pysähtynyt mahdollisimman harvalla välipysäkillä.

Kansallismuseolla pysähdytään kyllä koko ajan muutenkin. Talvipuutarhalla tarkoittanet kaupunginpuutarhaa? Totta kai tuollaiset pysäkit on syytä säilyttää, jos niillä on jokin selkeä palvelukohde.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:46 ----------




> Eli ei muuta kuin nopeutetaan ratikkaliikennettä seuraaaksi pakollisilla 20 sekuntin pysäkkipysähdyksillä. Sekkarit kuskeille! Taas saadaan muutama minuutti lisättyä kierrosaikaan --


Ratikkojen kiertohan pitää jo nyt suunnitella siten, että ratikka pysähtyy joka pysäkillä. Tai jos ei suunnitella, sitten se aiheuttaa reittien oikaisuja, kun ratikka aina ei pysy aikataulussaan. Latehan sanoi juuri viestissään, että pysäkit pitäisi muutenkin valita siten, ettei ohitteluja juuri tapahtuisi. Jos sitten loputkin ohitukset poistetaan, se ei keskimääräiseen matka-aikaan juuri vaikuta, ja varattuun matka-aikaan ei ollenkaan. Mutta pysäkkien odotusaikoja se vähentäisi.

Ratikkoja todellakaan ei pidä nopeuttaa sellaisin keinoin, että se nopeutus ei tule kaikille lähdöille.

Ja käsittääkseni muista maista löytyy aika reilusti esimerkkejä siitä, joissa tosiaan on tuollaiset pakolliset 20 sekunnin pysäkkipysähdykset.

----------


## 339-DF

Olen kyllä hyvin tietoinen siitä, että nykyaikaisissa ratikkajärjestelmissä pakkopysähdykset pysäkeillä ovat enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus. On jonkun verran tullut matkustettua sellaisillakin raitioteillä. Tosin maailmalla ei turata 20 sekuntia autiolla pysäkillä vaan joko aikataulut on kyetty suunnittelemaan niin, että tiedetään tiettyyn aikaan päivästä tiettyjen pysäkkien jäävän väliin tai pärjäävän hyvin lyhyellä pysäkkiajalla tai tasataan luppoaikaa ajamalla pysäkkien välit rauhallisemmin tai valoetuudet ovat sen verran älykkäitä, ettei aikaa tarvitse tuhlata kesken matkan.

En kategorisesti vastusta pakkopysähtymisiä, mutta pidän niitä koko laajan keinovalikoiman loppupäässä olevana asiana. En usko, että Latekaan viestissän tarkoitti, että ne pakkopysähdykset pitäisi ottaa käyttöön toimenpiteistä ensimmäisenä  jolloin niistä tosiaan olisi pääosin haittaa. Pakkopysähdys edellyttää pysäkkiajan vakiointia myös toiseen suuntaan  ei voi olla niinkään, että herkän tehokas valoetuusjärjestelmä menee heti sekaisin, kun pysäkille ilmestyy kertalipunostaja tai pyörätuoli. Tarvitaan siis ensin kertalippuautomaatit ja korkealattiaisesta kalustosta luopuminen. Samoin ajoaikojen vakiointiin vaikuttaa nykyisellään pysäkkipysähtelyä enemmän se, että pysäkkien välillä ei kyetä ajamaan ennustettavasti, kun autot haittaavat liikennettä ja kun liikennevaloissa ei ole toimivia etuuksia ja kun yhdellä radalla kulkee vaunuja liian tiheästi, kun ne kääntyvät risteyksissä eri suuntiin ja kun risteävästä suunnasta on vaunu tulossa. Tilanne on siis aika lailla erilainen kuin ranskalaistyyppisessä modernissa järjestelmässä, jossa hiukan yksinkertaistaen on yksi linja per rata. Sanalla sanoen meidän ratikkajärjestelmämme on nykyisellään aivan liian antiikkinen jotta pakkopysähdysten hyöty voitaisiin ulosmitata  nykyiseen liikennöintikäytäntöön sen lisääminen aiheuttaisi vain haittaa.

Ehkä suurimpana haasteena tässä näen silti sen, ettei KSV nykyisellään ole kyennyt osoittamaan, että se pystyy luomaan kunnollisia, kattavia valoetuuksia. Joissakin risteyksissä etuudet toimivat helsinkiläisittäin erinomaisesti, eurooppalaisittain keskinkertaisesti. Se osoittaa, että osaamista löytyisi. Mutta niin kauan kun KSV ei käytä sitä osaamistaan raitioliikenteen hyväksi, ei kannata lähteä pakkopysähdyksiin.

Vertaisinkin tätä pakkopysähdysasiaa esimerkiksi siihen, että kotitalon pihalla kasvava puu on liian korkea  pitäisi saada pari metriä pois. Mutta kun tikkaita ei viitsi hakea autotallista että pääsisi latvaan käsiksi, niin ne pari metriä otetaankin rungon alapäästä. Ja vasta toimenpiteen jälkeen huomataan, ettei se ihan toiminutkaan, kaatui sitten koko puu. Joskus kannattaa nähdä hiukan vaivaa paremman lopputuloksen saamiseksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pakkopysähdys edellyttää pysäkkiajan vakiointia myös toiseen suuntaan  ei voi olla niinkään, että herkän tehokas valoetuusjärjestelmä menee heti sekaisin, kun pysäkille ilmestyy kertalipunostaja tai pyörätuoli.


No itse asiassa kummankaan ei pitäisi vaikuttaa pysäkkiaikaan sekuntiakaan. Pyörätuolilla matkustava rullaa itse matalasta lattiasta suoraan sisään, ja kertalipun ostaja kävelee vaunun automaatille. Kumpikaan ei vaikuta metrossakaan aikatauluihin, ja hyvin vähän junissakaan. Junaliikenteessäkin "etuusjärjestelmä" eli kulkuteiden varaukset menevät helposti sekaisin, jos aikataulut alkavat heittää enemmän kuin pari minuuttia.

Toki järjestelmällä pitäisi olla hieman mukautumiskykyäkin. Mutta aikatauluissa pysyminen vaikka pakollisin pysäkkipysähdyksin on silti minusta alkupään asia eikä loppupään. Suunnittelijoille olisi taottava kaaliin, että ratikka pitää aikataulunsa hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Suunnittelijat saavat liikaa löysää liekaa, kun linjoja ei pakoteta suunnittelemaan siten kuin vaikkapa raide-Jokeria.

Ja uskon, että raitiovaunujen hidastaminen vielä nykyisestäänkin on silti se matkustajallekin parempi vaihtoehto, koska se ehkäisisi sumppuuntumista. Voi olla, että keskinopeus lopulta jopa nousisi, koska sumppuuntuminen aiheuttaa nimenomaan sitä, että se hidastaa yhtä ratikkaa kohtuuttomasti, ja sen perään sitten kasaantuu puolityhjiä vaunuja. Tämän takia sitten se tästä sumpusta pitkän ajan kuluttua tuleva ratikka hidastuu taas kohtuuttomasti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:59 ----------




> Vertaisinkin tätä pakkopysähdysasiaa esimerkiksi siihen, että kotitalon pihalla kasvava puu on liian korkea  pitäisi saada pari metriä pois. Mutta kun tikkaita ei viitsi hakea autotallista että pääsisi latvaan käsiksi, niin ne pari metriä otetaankin rungon alapäästä. Ja vasta toimenpiteen jälkeen huomataan, ettei se ihan toiminutkaan, kaatui sitten koko puu. Joskus kannattaa nähdä hiukan vaivaa paremman lopputuloksen saamiseksi.


En kyllä näe mitään järkevää analogiaa tässä. Ennemminkin puu on latvasta laho, ja siksi kannattaa kaataa koko puu, että tilalle pääsee terve kasvamaan. Latvuston karsiminen ei auta mitään. Eli suunnittelun periaate pitää uudistaa, vaikka se sitten tarkoittaisikin tilapäistä heikennystä. Tervehtyminen alkaa vasta kun periaatteet ovat kunnossa. Ratikkaverkolla kokeillaan nimenomaan liikaa laastareita, kun ensin pitäisi päästä edes yksimielisyyteen siitä, mikä on potilaan diagnoosi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ehkä suurimpana haasteena tässä näen silti sen, ettei KSV nykyisellään ole kyennyt osoittamaan, että se pystyy luomaan kunnollisia, kattavia valoetuuksia. Joissakin risteyksissä etuudet toimivat helsinkiläisittäin erinomaisesti, eurooppalaisittain keskinkertaisesti. Se osoittaa, että osaamista löytyisi. Mutta niin kauan kun KSV ei käytä sitä osaamistaan raitioliikenteen hyväksi, ei kannata lähteä pakkopysähdyksiin.


Minä sanoisin, että oikeastaan raitiovaunujen valoetuuksien suunnittelu pitäisi siirtää kokonaan HKL:n vastuulle. KSV:n liikennevalosuunnittelu katsoo asioita niin eri näkökulmasta. Raitiotieliikenne on raideliikennettä ja sille tyypillistä on, että järjestelmän eri osaset ovat vahvasti riippuvaisia toisistaan ja siksi valoetuudet pitäisi suunnitella samassa paikassa kuin kaikki muukin. Tämähän on tullut tässäkin keskustelussa aika hyvin esille, kun Late yhdisti pysäkkiajat ja valoetuudet toisiinsa. Siitä ei vain tule mitään, että valoetuudet taikka mikään muukaan osa tulisi muualta annettuna, vailla mitään mahdollisuuksia muutoksiin, ja muu järjestelmä sitten vain sopeutetaan siihen. Ja lopuksi sanotaan, että ei vain ole mahdollista saada tätä parempaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä suurimpana haasteena tässä näen silti sen, ettei KSV nykyisellään ole kyennyt osoittamaan, että se pystyy luomaan kunnollisia, kattavia valoetuuksia. Joissakin risteyksissä etuudet toimivat helsinkiläisittäin erinomaisesti, eurooppalaisittain keskinkertaisesti. Se osoittaa, että osaamista löytyisi. Mutta niin kauan kun KSV ei käytä sitä osaamistaan raitioliikenteen hyväksi, ei kannata lähteä pakkopysähdyksiin.


Ei se minusta ole pystymiskysymys, vaan johdonmukainen seuraus Helsingin liikennepolitiikasta, jossa autoilun edellytyksillä on vahva asema. Ihan tietoinen valinta siis.




> Ratikkaverkolla kokeillaan nimenomaan liikaa laastareita, kun ensin pitäisi päästä edes yksimielisyyteen siitä, mikä on potilaan diagnoosi.


Eikä ole yksimielisyyttä siitäkään, onko potilas edes sairas. Joskus kuluneena vuonna Hesarissa oli juttu, kuinka Helsingin päättäjistä iso osa asuu Töölössä. Heistä ratikka toimii aivan riittävän hyvin, kun keskustaan pääsee Taka-Töölöstäkin n. 10 minuutissa. Useat heistä ovat myös yksityisautoilun vankkoja kannattajia eivätkä he koe, että ratikan nopeuttamiseksi olisi syytä mitenkään heikentää autoilun edellytyksiä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eikä ole yksimielisyyttä siitäkään, onko potilas edes sairas. Joskus kuluneena vuonna Hesarissa oli juttu, kuinka Helsingin päättäjistä iso osa asuu Töölössä. Heistä ratikka toimii aivan riittävän hyvin, kun keskustaan pääsee Taka-Töölöstäkin n. 10 minuutissa. Useat heistä ovat myös yksityisautoilun vankkoja kannattajia eivätkä he koe, että ratikan nopeuttamiseksi olisi syytä mitenkään heikentää autoilun edellytyksiä.


Näille pitää tarjoitella laskutikkua. Palvelutason kannalta ajatellen ei linjanopeus ole mikään ongelma, enemmän haittaa turhan pitkäksi kasvanut vuoroväli ja epäsäännöllisyys. Tärkein syy nopeuttamiseen on rahan säästö. (Ja tietysti valmistautuminen mahdolliseen esikaupunkilinjojen perustamiseen.)

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Minä sanoisin, että oikeastaan raitiovaunujen valoetuuksien suunnittelu pitäisi siirtää kokonaan HKL:n vastuulle. KSV:n liikennevalosuunnittelu katsoo asioita niin eri näkökulmasta.


Liikennevalojen suunnittelu HKL:ssä olisi ratikan suunnittelun kannalta luontevaa, koska tosiaan etuudet ja niiden yksityiskohdat linkittyvät läheisesti muuhunkin linjan suunnitteluun (ja erityisesti nopeuttamiseen). Mutta toisaalta juuri mitkään liikennevalot eivät ole pelkästään ratikan käytössä, vaan samat valot koskevat myös muuta liikennettä. Aivan erityisesti ratikoiden kannalta merkittävimmät valot ovat yleensä merkittäviä myös autoliikenteelle (ja bussiliikenteelle ja usien kävelijöille). Siksi liikennevaloja ei voi suunnitella pelkästään ratikan näkökulmastakaan.

Parempi ratkaisu voisikin olla, että KSV:n liikennevalotoimistossa olisi ratikkavalosuunnittelija, jonka tehtävä olisi vain parantaa ratikoiden etuuksia yhteistyissä HKL:n kanssa ja aloittaen helpoimmista kohdista, joissa saadaan nopeita parannuksia. Erikoistumalla työntekijä oppisi paremmin ymmärtämään ratikoiden tarpeita ja työyä voitaisiin linkittää muihin ratikkareittien parannuksiin, mutta myös yhteys liikennevalosuunnittelun muihin puoliin säilyisi.

Todettakoon, että en tunne liikennevalotoimiston työnjakoa, ja voi tietysti olla, että siellä onkin jo joku tällaisessa roolissa. Jos näin on, selvästikin se ei riitä, vaan tarvitaan jotain lisää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Erikoistumalla työntekijä oppisi paremmin ymmärtämään ratikoiden tarpeita ja työyä voitaisiin linkittää muihin ratikkareittien parannuksiin, mutta myös yhteys liikennevalosuunnittelun muihin puoliin säilyisi.


Eiköhän liikennevalotoimistossa ymmärretä nykyisten ratikoiden tarpeet varsin hyvin, toimiston päällikkö on kuitenkin entinen raitiovaununkuljettaja. Ratikkaliikenteen kehittämistarpeiden ymmärtäminen onkin sitten aivan eri juttu, sitä ymmärrystä ei kovin monella ole koko kaupungissa ja heistä vielä harvemmalla kykyä viedä asiaansa eteenpäin.

----------


## Kantokoski

awwww <3
http://www.stockholmskallan.se/Soksida/Post/?nid=14114

Antero Alun kommentteihin, ja muihinkin, kommentoin kunhan näistä vapaapäivistä päästään. Tuossa siis tuokiokuva Tukholmasta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ratikkaliikenteen kehittämistarpeiden ymmärtäminen onkin sitten aivan eri juttu, sitä ymmärrystä ei kovin monella ole koko kaupungissa ja heistä vielä harvemmalla kykyä viedä asiaansa eteenpäin.


Totta, sanoin huonosti. Kiitos korjauksesta.

Olen miettinyt, että ratikoiden kehittämiselle tarvitsisi ehkä korkeamman porfiilin projektin. Sellaisen jolla eri yhteistyötahot päätyvät pomotasollakin puhumaan asioista ja sitoutetaan kehittäämään toimintaa. Vastaavan kuin viimeisen 4v aikana melko menetsyksekkäästi edennyt pyöräprojekti. Samalla pitäisi toki palkata lisää henkilöstöä ainakin KSV:n ratikkasuunnitteluun ja ilmeisesti liikennevaloja ohjelmoimaan. Ja joku vetäjä koko hommalle, jotta asiat eivät hautaudu aina kulloisenkin kiireen alle.

Tästä arvostan jos ammattilaiset voivat esittää näkemyksiä, että kannattaako tuota ajatuslinjaa viedä pidemmälle ja millaiseen suuntaan (nimim. valtuustostrategianeuvottelut tulossa).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:03 ----------




> Tärkein linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä on Helsingin nykyisessä raitiotieympäristössä on pysäkkien välinen etäisyys.


En aivan niele tätä väitettä. "Tärkein vaikuttava tekijä" ei toki ole yksikäsitteinen ilmaisu. Itse operationalisoisin sen muotoon. "tekijä, jota muuttamalla voidaan saavuttaa merkittävimmät nopeushyödyt". Jos käyttäisit mielummin muuta operationalisointia, ehdota toki.

Omissa kursorisissa mittauksissani ja mallinnuksessa päädyin tulokseen, että vähän käytettyjen pysäkkine poistolla kasia olisi voinut nopeuttaa 7%, helposti poistettavat liikennevalot poistamalla 13% ja merkittävästi paremmilla (mutta vielä mahdollisilla) liikennevaloetuuksilla 24%. Selvästi suurimmat hyödyt olivat saavutettavissa liikennevaloja poistamalla tai etuuksia parantamalla.

Kaipaisin jotain lähdettä tai ainakin ajatusketjun avaamista tuolle käsitykselle, että suurimmat hyödyt saavutettaisiin pysäkkejä poistamalla.

Maksiminpeuesta muuten: on lähes yhdentekevää onko ratikan maksiminopeus 40km/h, 50km/h vai ehkä 70km/h, jos se pysähtyy tai hidastaa 150m välein. Mallissani maksiminopeuden nosto 40km/h -> 50km/h olisi tuonut 1,2% nopeutuksen, eli se olisi lähes merkityksetöntä. Ihan siksi, että ei ratikka monessakaan paikassa ehdi kiihdyttä yli neljän kympin ennen kun tulee taas aika jarruttaa.

----------


## JP12

> awwww <3
> http://www.stockholmskallan.se/Soksida/Post/?nid=14114
> 
> Antero Alun kommentteihin, ja muihinkin, kommentoin kunhan näistä vapaapäivistä päästään. Tuossa siis tuokiokuva Tukholmasta.


Tuokiokuva 64 vuoden takaa. Ehkäpä siihen on syynsä, että nykypäivänä tehdään hieman erilaisia ratkaisuja kuin sodanjälkeistä suurkaupunkihuumaa eläneessä Tukholmassa.

Ja ei, en vastusta metroa tai tunnelointia kategorisesti. Mutta en vain ymmärrä, miksi pitäisi lähteä rakentamaan tunneleita kun tässäkin otsikossa moni on pätevästi osoittanut, etteivät sen hyödyt olisi mitenkään kustannusten veroisia. 

Ja laitetaan vielä jouluiseksi lopetukseksi tuoreempi tunnelmakuva Tukholmasta. awwww <3
http://carltram.jalbum.net/Bygget-av...s/DSC07100.jpg

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen miettinyt, että ratikoiden kehittämiselle tarvitsisi ehkä korkeamman porfiilin projektin.


Ihan ensiksi pitäisi päättää, onko Helsinki valmis muuttamaan liikennepolitiikkaansa ja jos on, niin määritellä, missä joukkoliikenne asetetaan etusijalle autoiluun nähden ja kuinka suurta hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle vaaditaan vastapainoksi autoilun edellytysten heikkenemiselle. Tämä päätös on nimenomaan strateginen. Sen jälkeen voidaan pistää pystyyn projekti kehittämistoimenpiteiden kartoittamiseen, valitsemiseen ja toteuttamiseen. Jos joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa ei olla valmiita muuttamaan, niin sitten projektin on syytä keskittyä vain pikkuviilausten (esim. kuljettajarahastuksen poisto, helpot infratoimenpiteet ja valoetuuksien tehostamiset) tekemiseen, ettei tule tehtyä taas yhtä selvitystä lisää pölyttymään arkistoihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> awwww <3
> http://www.stockholmskallan.se/Soksida/Post/?nid=14114


Tämä antanee hieman realistisemman kuvan rakennustyömaiden ihanuudesta Tukholmassa:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ro_in_1957.jpg

----------


## iiko

> Eiköhän liikennevalotoimistossa ymmärretä nykyisten ratikoiden tarpeet varsin hyvin, toimiston päällikkö on kuitenkin entinen raitiovaununkuljettaja. Ratikkaliikenteen kehittämistarpeiden ymmärtäminen onkin sitten aivan eri juttu, sitä ymmärrystä ei kovin monella ole koko kaupungissa ja heistä vielä harvemmalla kykyä viedä asiaansa eteenpäin.


Näkis vaan sen, että joku ihan oikeasti ottaisi tämän liikennevaloasian tosissaan. Otan esimerkin omalta työmatkaltani, joka alkaa Käenkujan pysäkiltä: Raitiovaunu tulee Käenkujan pysäkille. Yleensä Kurvista tullessa se pääsee Torkkelinkadun/Käenkujan risteyksen läpi pysähtymättä. Sitten otetaan Käenkujalta matkustajat kyytiin. Tässä vaiheessa nuoli onkin sitten vaihtunut S:ksi. Sitten lähdetään kohti Haapaniemeä. Taas tulee S ennenkuin ollaan saatu matkustajat kyytiin. Seuraavaksi on vuorossa Viidennen linjan/Haapaniemenkadun risteys. Tässä on edessä S, koska vasemmalle kääntyvät autolijat ovat saaneet vihreän nuolen. Valot vaihtuvat ja nyt saa Viides linja ja Haapaniemenkatu vihreät. Siinä siis mennään puoli kilometriä käytännössä maksimipysähdyksillä paikassa, jossa pienellä säädöllä pääsisi yhden pysäyksen (Haapaniemi) taktiikalla Hakaniemeen asti. En ole ottanut aikaa, mutta sanoisin että Kurvista alkaen tuossa pelkästään säästäisi parisen minuuttia Hakaniemeen ajettaessa. 

Kurvikin on oikeastaan tulppa, jos sattuu olemaan kasi ensimmäisenä valoissa, sillä Hesarille ei saa kuin lyhyen nuolen.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ihan ensiksi pitäisi päättää, onko Helsinki valmis muuttamaan liikennepolitiikkaansa ja jos on, niin määritellä, missä joukkoliikenne asetetaan etusijalle autoiluun nähden ja kuinka suurta hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle vaaditaan vastapainoksi autoilun edellytysten heikkenemiselle. Tämä päätös on nimenomaan strateginen. Sen jälkeen voidaan pistää pystyyn projekti kehittämistoimenpiteiden kartoittamiseen, valitsemiseen ja toteuttamiseen. Jos joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa ei olla valmiita muuttamaan, niin sitten projektin on syytä keskittyä vain pikkuviilausten (esim. kuljettajarahastuksen poisto, helpot infratoimenpiteet ja valoetuuksien tehostamiset) tekemiseen, ettei tule tehtyä taas yhtä selvitystä lisää pölyttymään arkistoihin.


Nähdäkseni kuitenkin HSL:llä on toimialueensa joukkoliikenteen ja liikennejärjestelmän suunnittelusta vastaavana varsin suuri valta siinä, minkä verran Töölön tulli - Pasila - Sörnäinen linjan eteläpuolella (ja erityisesti Helsingin niemellä) pyydetään Helsingin kaupunkia järjestämään samoille katuosuuksille omia kaistoja ja muita etuuksia sekä raitioliikenteelle että busseille.

Samoin minusta suurimmat ristiriidat (henkilö)autoilun ja raitioliikenteen välillä ovat kadunvarsipysäköinti muutamilla katuosuuksilla, autoliikenne joillakin yksittäisillä katuosuuksilla (Yrjönkadun kaksisuuntaisuus, Pitkäsilta, Caloniuksenkatu) ja liikennevalojen ajoituksen yksityiskohdat (esim. vihreän aallon yhteenkytkentänopeus Haapaniemenkadun ja Sörnäisten pysäkkien välillä).

Näiden ristiriitojen poistaminen ei minusta edellyttäisi mitään suurta strategista linjausta, vaan ennemmin "pientä" periaatepäätöstä siitä, että pyritäänkö katusuunnittelussa konfliktien minimoimiseen ja vasta sen jälkeen autoliikenteen ja pysäköinnin maksimaaliseen nimellisen sujuvuuteen, vai nykylinjan jatkamiseen, jossa varotaan suurin surminkaan astumasta kenenkään varpaille ja sen jälkeen ihmetellään kuorossa, kun kaikilla liikennemuodoilla on joka paikassa ongelmia.

HSL:llä on myös paljon valtaa siinä, että mistä asti halutaan Helsingin seudulla ajattaa Helsingin niemelle asti säteittäisiä bussilinjoja, ja minne asti säteittäisiä raitiolinjoja halutaan jatkettavan. Yksi mahdollinen rajanveto voisi olla se, että säteittäisiä raitiolinjoja ajetaan Kehä I:lle asti ja säteittäisiä bussilinjoja Kehä III:lle asti. Suoria bussilinjoja ajettaisiin siis Helsingin niemelle Kehä I:n ja Kehä III:n väliseltä alueelta ja Kehä III:n pohjoispuolinen linjasto olisi järjestelty siten, että suoria yhteyksiä tarjottaisiin Kehä I:lle tai ehkä Hakamäentielle asti.

Tämän jälkeen täytyy luonnollisesti pohtia sitä, että mitä merkittäviä asuin- tai työpaikka-alueita jää mahdollisesti edellä esitetyn linjaston saavuttamattomiin. Näille yhteyksille voi olla oikeasti järkevää vetää tunneleissa tai silloilla kulkevia raideyhteyksiä, joille tosin monessa tapauksessa riittänee < 100 km/h nopeustaso. Jolloin niitä pystyy liikennöimään katukelpoisella kalustolla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kuten ketjussa lienee todettu, yhteydet nykyiseen raitioverkkoon on mainittu kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston pitemmän tähtäimen maankäyttösuunnitelmassa, mutta se taisi olla kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden paperi, josta on tietysti pitkä matka raitioteiden rakentamiseen. Joka tapauksessa Raide-Jokerin tekemisessä lähtökohta on kai se, että nykyinen bussilinja ei vastaa kunnolla tarkoitustaan ja siihen tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia. En nyt pitäisi sen muuttamista raitiotieksi erityisen riskaabelina kaiken laittamisena yhteen koriin. Menestys on jokseenkin taattu.


Mutta onko Kehä 1:n ulkopuolinen osuus varmasti parempi sijoitus, kuin nykyisen raitiolinjaverkoston laajentaminen samalla rahalla? Luulisi, että kympin jatkeellekin löytyisi matkustajia Etelä-Haagasta ja Ilmalasta ysille? Onhan linjojen h23 ja h59 menestys taattu myös?




> Satunnaisesta pysähtymättäjättämisestä ei vain matkustajalle ole mitään hyötyä, koska matkustaja joutuu varautumaan siihen, että matka kuitenkin kestäisi sen verran kuin se kestää silloin, kun pysähdytään kaikilla pysäkeillä. Lisäksi se lisää välipysäkeillä odottavien matka-aikaa, kun pysäkille pitää tulla odottamaan silloin, kun ratikka tulisi silloin kun se on pysähtynyt mahdollisimman harvalla välipysäkillä.


Aikataulussa pysymiseen auttaa enemmän älykkäät liikennevalot kuin pakkopysähdykset. Uudet raitiovaunureitit sijoittuvat vääjäämättä entistä kauemmas ydinkeskustasta, ja mitä kauemmas mennään, sitä useammin pysäkkien ohitus on yleistä. Ja entäs iltamyöhään, kun nyt ohitetaan puolet pysäkeistä? Mitäs sitten tehdään? Kaikki matkustajat haluavat mahdollisimman nopeasti perille, eikä sitä edesauta turhat pysähdykset. Raitiovaunun jarrutusmatka on myöskin niin lyhyt, että kuljettaja voi havaita pysäkillä olijat hyvissä ajoin. Pysäkkien ohitusmahdollisuus on näin kevyen raideliikennevaunun etu.



> Kansallismuseolla pysähdytään kyllä koko ajan muutenkin. Talvipuutarhalla tarkoittanet kaupunginpuutarhaa? Totta kai tuollaiset pysäkit on syytä säilyttää, jos niillä on jokin selkeä palvelukohde.


Eli mitä ehdotat? Pakkopysähdyksiä vaan edelleen, vaikka puolet menisikin hukkaan? Vai poikkeustapauksia, joita kaikki voikin ajan kuluksi lukea aikataulukirjasta?



> Ratikkojen kiertohan pitää jo nyt suunnitella siten, että ratikka pysähtyy joka pysäkillä. Tai jos ei suunnitella, sitten se aiheuttaa reittien oikaisuja, kun ratikka aina ei pysy aikataulussaan. Latehan sanoi juuri viestissään, että pysäkit pitäisi muutenkin valita siten, ettei ohitteluja juuri tapahtuisi. Jos sitten loputkin ohitukset poistetaan, se ei keskimääräiseen matka-aikaan juuri vaikuta, ja varattuun matka-aikaan ei ollenkaan. Mutta pysäkkien odotusaikoja se vähentäisi.


Älykkäät liikennevalot voivat varmistaa aikataulussa pysymisen päästämällä vaunun aikaisemmin läpi, jos se on myöhässä ja jättämällä normaalikiertoon, jos ei. Ja pakkopysähdykset pois jättämällä saadaan nopeampi keskivertoaika ja nopeammat aikataulut. Jos vaunu joutuu pysähtymään kaikilla pysäkeillä, sille annetaan risteyksissä kaikki vihreä valo.

----------


## petteri

> En aivan niele tätä väitettä. "Tärkein vaikuttava tekijä" ei toki ole yksikäsitteinen ilmaisu. Itse operationalisoisin sen muotoon. "tekijä, jota muuttamalla voidaan saavuttaa merkittävimmät nopeushyödyt". Jos käyttäisit mielummin muuta operationalisointia, ehdota toki.
> 
> Omissa kursorisissa mittauksissani ja mallinnuksessa päädyin tulokseen, että vähän käytettyjen pysäkkine poistolla kasia olisi voinut nopeuttaa 7%, helposti poistettavat liikennevalot poistamalla 13% ja merkittävästi paremmilla (mutta vielä mahdollisilla) liikennevaloetuuksilla 24%. Selvästi suurimmat hyödyt olivat saavutettavissa liikennevaloja poistamalla tai etuuksia parantamalla.
> 
> Kaipaisin jotain lähdettä tai ainakin ajatusketjun avaamista tuolle käsitykselle, että suurimmat hyödyt saavutettaisiin pysäkkejä poistamalla.


Sinänsä reitti 8 on hyvin  mielenkiintoinen siinä mielessä, että se kulkee reitillä alueella ja vuorovälillä, jolla pikaratikkamainen liikennöinti voi alkaa jo onnistua ja siinä on merkittävästi parannuspotentiaalia.

Noista luvuistasi, tuo 7 % parannus nopeuteen pysäkkejä poistamalla perustuu käsittääkseni siihen, että 5,4 kilometrin matkalta, jolla on nyt 14 pysäkkiä(pysäkkiväli 385 m), poistettaisiin kolme pysäkkiä(uusi pysäkkiväli 490 m) . 

Minä väitteeni siitä, että pysäkkiväli on tekijä, jota muuttamalla voidaan lähetyä eniten pikaratikkanopeuksia perustuu sellaiseen skenaarioon, jossa  nykyinen Helsingin raitioverkon keskimääräinen 360 metrin pysäkkiväli tuplattaisiin tavanomaiselle Eurooppalaiselle pikaratikkatasolle eli 650-750 metriin. Tuollaisella muutoksella nopeus nousisi ilman muita mjuutoksia arviolta ainakin 20-25 %, samalla se helpottaisi liikennevaloetuuksien parantamista ja tekisi luonnolliseksi pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä.

Mitä noihin hyvin mielenkiintoisiin mittauksiisi ja laskelmiisi liikennevaloetuuksien vaikutuksesta tulee, ne eivät koko raitiosysteemin tasolla oikein toteudu. Ensinnäkin suurimmalla osalla Helsingin tiheimmin liikennöidystä verkosta liikennevaloetuudet eivät voi toimia, vuoroväli on aivan liian tiheä. Kyse ei ole edes pienestä erosta, vaan esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä Oopperan ja Nordenskiöldinadun välillä kulkee nyt ruuhkassa 28 vuoroa suuntaansa.

Liikennevaloetuuksien toiminta näet alkaa heiketä vilkkaissa risteyksissä erittäin voimakkaasti kun vuoroväli alkaa alittaa viisi minuuttia. Noin 12 vuoroa suuntaansa voi saada hyvät etuudet, jos ne pystyvät noudattamaan hyvin tarkasti aikatauluja. Tuo kuitenkin edellyttää mm. pysähtymistä kaikilla pysäkeillä (esimerkiksi 20 sekunnin pakollinen pysähtyminen kaikilla pysäkeillä olisi nykyisellä pysäkkimäärällä merkittävä hidastus liikenteeseen), määrättyjä saksalaistyyllsiä pysäkkiaikoja sekä muiden häiriöiden vähenemistä murto-osaan. Suurella osalla liikennettä pahiten jumittavasta raitioverkosta tuo ei ole mahdollista ainakaan mitenkään nykyisellä linjarakenteella. 

Tuossa kasin laskelmassa on myös systeemitasolla toinen heikkous. Teoriassa yhtä ratikkalinjaa voidaan kyllä nopeuttaa liikennevaloetuuksilla, mutta kun raitiolinjat risteävät molemmille on hyvin vaikea saada hyviä tai edes kohtuullisia etuuksia, ainakaan jos risteävien linjojen vuorovälit eivät ole kovin pitkät. Helsingissä monet pahat hidastuskohdat ovat ratikkaristeyksiä. Samoin osalla Helsingin alueista on niin paljon jalankulkijoita ja busseja, että ratikoille on vaikea antaa kunnon etuuksia. 

Mm. nämä tekijät yhdessä vaikuttavat niin, että koko raitioverkkoa arvioitaessa liikennevaloetuuksien mahdollisuudet nopeuttaa koko systeemiä ovat rajatut ja niiden vaikutus on paljon pienempi kuin mikä olisi pysäkkien määrän merkittävällä karsimisella, toki pysäkkivälissä pikaratikkatasolle menoa ei kannata harkita kuin osalla linjoista.

Toki on varmasti erotettavissa reittejä ja reitinosia, jolla liikennevaloetuuksilla saadaan merkittäviä parannuksia, kuten vaikka linja 8 pitkiltä pätkiltä tai linjoilla 10 tai 4 Töölön tullin pohjoispuolella, mutta liikennevaloetuuksilla ei saada aikaan kovin merkittäviä muutoksia koko verkolle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:40 ----------




> Mutta onko Kehä 1:n ulkopuolinen osuus varmasti parempi sijoitus, kuin nykyisen raitiolinjaverkoston laajentaminen samalla rahalla? Luulisi, että kympin jatkeellekin löytyisi matkustajia Etelä-Haagasta ja Ilmalasta ysille? Onhan linjojen h23 ja h59 menestys taattu myös?


Syy, miksi kymppiä on hankala jatkaa Haagaan on että sille tulisi heti liikaa matkustajia eikä Mannerheimintielle voi lisätä vuoroja. Toisaalta 40-46 metrin "katumaksimi" ratikat, eivät oikein mahdu nykyiselle kympin reitille. Toki Elielinaukiolle asti voisi varmaan yhden pitkän kaluston ratikkalinjan Haagasta saada ajettua siedettävillä ratamuutoksilla, vaikka eihän tuo nopea olisi, mutta ehkä tuota voisi ajaa Elielille ennen kuin saadaan isoille ratikoille tunneli. 

Voisiko noita Transtechin ratikoita jotenkin tilata neljällä nivelellä? Kuinka modulaaria nuo vehkeet ovat?

----------


## Knightrider

> Syy, miksi kymppiä on hankala jatkaa Haagaan on että sille tulisi heti liikaa matkustajia eikä Mannerheimintielle voi lisätä vuoroja. Toisaalta 40-46 metrin "katumaksimi" ratikat, eivät oikein mahdu nykyiselle kympin reitille.


Tietysti pitemmät pysäkit voi järjestää, mutta tärkeintä on pahimman sumpun, eli kohdan missä kulkee kolmonen, nelonen, seiska ja kymppi ohittaminen rakentamalla Urheilukadun raitiotie. Tietääkseni pitkällä osuudella Töölön tullilta Pikku-Huopalahteen asti ei ole kapasiteetti lähelläkään maksimia, kun eihän siinä kulje kuin kymppi yksinään. Mutta tosiaan, Elielinaukio on varmasti paras päätepiste.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Sinänsä reitti 8 on hyvin  mielenkiintoinen siinä mielessä, että se kulkee reitillä alueella ja vuorovälillä, jolla pikaratikkamainen liikennöinti voi alkaa jo onnistua ja siinä on merkittävästi parannuspotentiaalia
> 
> Noista luvuistasi, tuo 7 % parannus nopeuteen pysäkkejä poistamalla perustuu käsittääkseni siihen, että 5,4 kilometrin matkalta, jolla on nyt 14 pysäkkiä(pysäkkiväli 385 m), poistettaisiin kolme pysäkkiä(uusi pysäkkiväli 490 m).





> Minä väitteeni siitä, että pysäkkiväli on tekijä, jota muuttamalla voidaan lähetyä eniten pikaratikkanopeuksia perustuu sellaiseen skenaarioon, jossa  nykyinen Helsingin raitioverkon keskimääräinen 360 metrin pysäkkiväli tuplattaisiin tavanomaiselle Eurooppalaiselle pikaratikkatasolle eli 650-750 metriin. Tuollaisella muutoksella nopeus nousisi ilman muita mjuutoksia arviolta ainakin 20-25 %, samalla se helpottaisi liikennevaloetuuksien parantamista ja tekisi luonnolliseksi pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä.
> 
> Mitä noihin hyvin mielenkiintoisiin mittauksiisi ja laskelmiisi liikennevaloetuuksien vaikutuksesta tulee, ne eivät koko raitiosysteemin tasolla oikein toteudu. Ensinnäkin suurimmalla osalla Helsingin tiheimmin liikennöidystä verkosta liikennevaloetuudet eivät voi toimia, vuoroväli on aivan liian tiheä. Kyse ei ole edes pienestä erosta, vaan esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä Oopperan ja Nordenskiöldinadun välillä kulkee nyt ruuhkassa 28 vuoroa suuntaansa.


Tällä koorumilla lienee sinullekin tehty muutaman kerran selväksi, että raitiolinkat kolmonen ja seiska on syytä poistaa Mannerheimintieltä tuolta Ooppera-Nordenskiöldinkatu -reitiltä. Miksi tämän ymmärtäminen ei sitten tuota minulle vaikeuksia?




> Liikennevaloetuuksien toiminta näet alkaa heiketä vilkkaissa risteyksissä erittäin voimakkaasti kun vuoroväli alkaa alittaa viisi minuuttia. Noin 12 vuoroa suuntaansa voi saada hyvät etuudet, jos ne pystyvät noudattamaan hyvin tarkasti aikatauluja. Tuo kuitenkin edellyttää mm. pysähtymistä kaikilla pysäkeillä (esimerkiksi 20 sekunnin pakollinen pysähtyminen kaikilla pysäkeillä olisi nykyisellä pysäkkimäärällä merkittävä hidastus liikenteeseen), määrättyjä saksalaistyyllsiä pysäkkiaikoja sekä muiden häiriöiden vähenemistä murto-osaan. Suurella osalla liikennettä pahiten jumittavasta raitioverkosta tuo ei ole mahdollista ainakaan mitenkään nykyisellä linjarakenteella.


Alkuosassa olet periaatteessa oikeassa. Mutta miksi juuri tuo 5 minuuttia, eli 5x60 s eli 300 s olisi se oikea luku, etenkin jos Helsingin kantakaupungissa liikennevalojen oikea kiertoaika ruuhka-aikaan on 90 s, ja päivällä 75 s?




> Tuossa kasin laskelmassa on myös systeemitasolla toinen heikkous. Teoriassa yhtä ratikkalinjaa voidaan kyllä nopeuttaa liikennevaloetuuksilla, mutta kun raitiolinjat risteävät molemmille on hyvin vaikea saada hyviä tai edes kohtuullisia etuuksia, ainakaan jos risteävien linjojen vuorovälit eivät ole kovin pitkät. Helsingissä monet pahat hidastuskohdat ovat ratikkaristeyksiä. Samoin osalla Helsingin alueista on niin paljon jalankulkijoita ja busseja, että ratikoille on vaikea antaa kunnon etuuksia.


Olen joskus sanonut, että Helsingin raitioliikenteessä ongelmallisimpia hidastuspaikkoja ovat nämä ns. "toissijaiset risteykset". Kuten mm. Päijänteentieen pohjoiset suojatievalot Mäkelänkadulla ja ns. Koirankusetusvalot Tukholmankadun ja Reijolankadun välillä.




> Mm. nämä tekijät yhdessä vaikuttavat niin, että koko raitioverkkoa arvioitaessa liikennevaloetuuksien mahdollisuudet nopeuttaa koko systeemiä ovat rajatut ja niiden vaikutus on paljon pienempi kuin mikä olisi pysäkkien määrän merkittävällä karsimisella, toki pysäkkivälissä pikaratikkatasolle menoa ei kannata harkita kuin osalla linjoista.
> 
> Toki on varmasti erotettavissa reittejä ja reitinosia, jolla liikennevaloetuuksilla saadaan merkittäviä parannuksia, kuten vaikka linja 8 pitkiltä pätkiltä tai linjoilla 10 tai 4 Töölön tullin pohjoispuolella, mutta liikennevaloetuuksilla ei saada aikaan kovin merkittäviä muutoksia koko verkolle.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:40 ----------
> 
> Syy, miksi kymppiä on hankala jatkaa Haagaan on että sille tulisi heti liikaa matkustajia eikä Mannerheimintielle voi lisätä vuoroja. Toisaalta 40-46 metrin "katumaksimi" ratikat, eivät oikein mahdu nykyiselle kympin reitille. Toki Elielinaukiolle asti voisi varmaan yhden pitkän kaluston ratikkalinjan Haagasta saada ajettua siedettävillä ratamuutoksilla, vaikka eihän tuo nopea olisi, mutta ehkä tuota voisi ajaa Elielille ennen kuin saadaan isoille ratikoille tunneli.


Ymmärrän periaatteellisella tasolla skeptisyytesi sille, ettet pysyty näkemään 40-75 m raitiovaunuja Helsingissä. Mutta kun viesteistäsi saa sen kuvan, ettet edes haluaisi olla edistämässä niitä, kummalla puolella siis olet: Helsingin raitioliikenteen kehittämisen vai sen kehittämisen vastustamisen puolella?




> Voisiko noita Transtechin ratikoita jotenkin tilata neljällä nivelellä? Kuinka modulaaria nuo vehkeet ovat?


Olen keskustellut tästä alustavasti tästä sekä Transtechin toimitusjohtajan, että HSL:n kalustovastaavan kanssa. Kumpikaan ei nähnyt perustavanlaatuista estettä näiden lisämoduulien suhteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tällä koorumilla lienee sinullekin tehty muutaman kerran selväksi, että raitiolinkat kolmonen ja seiska on syytä poistaa Mannerheimintieltä tuolta Ooppera-Nordenskiöldinkatu -reitiltä.


Tällä foorumilla "selväksi tekeminen" ei suinkaan tarkoita, että asia oikeasti olisi noin tai että niin olisi tapahtumassa. Maailma on täynnä muitakin nettifoorumeita, joissa kohkataan ties mistä (ehkä jopa foorumilla kirjoittelevien mielestä suuressa yhteisymmärryksessä), mitä silti niin ei ole oikeasti tapahtumassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mm. nämä tekijät yhdessä vaikuttavat niin, että koko raitioverkkoa arvioitaessa liikennevaloetuuksien mahdollisuudet nopeuttaa koko systeemiä ovat rajatut ja niiden vaikutus on paljon pienempi kuin mikä olisi pysäkkien määrän merkittävällä karsimisella, toki pysäkkivälissä pikaratikkatasolle menoa ei kannata harkita kuin osalla linjoista.


Voinet esittää tälle väittämälle perustelut. Oletko ehkä rakentanut mallin ja simuloinut koko Helsingin ratikkaverkon erilaisilla skenaarioilla pysäkkien ja pysäkkien välisten muiden pysähdysten määriä? Eli tehnyt joitain parempia laskelmia kuin Otso? Ellei sinulla näitä perusteluita ole esittää, pidän väittämääsi vain tarkoitushakuisena luulemisena tai toiveena keksiä tekaistuja perusteluita sille, että kallis tunnelirakentaminen on tarpeen tai peräti välttämätöntä.

Kuten Otson laskelmista näkee, suurin merkitys Helsingissä yhden raitiolinjan osalla on sillä, että vähennetään pysähdysten määrää. Eli pienennetään pysähdyskerrointa, joka kuvaa sitä, miten usein vaunu pysähtyy suhteessa pysäkkien määrään. Niin kauan kuin pysähdyskerroin on yli yhden, linjanopeus voi nousta vähentämättä pysäkkien määrää eli heikentämättä palvelutasoa.

Sinun ajatuksesi näyttä olevan, että ensin vähennetään pysäkkejä. Pysäkkienkin vähentäminen voi vähentää pysähdysten määrää, mutta jos muut pysähdykset pysyvät ennallaan, lopputuloksena on pysähdyskertoimen kasvu. Se tarkoittaa, että nopeus alenee suhteessa siihen, mikä se voisi olla. Kun myös palvelutaso alenee, se tarkoittaa, että esität ratkaisua, jolla vain huononnat tilannetta.

Ajattelussasi on perusvirhe siitä, että helsinkiläiseen metrosuunnittelun tapaan keskityt väärään asiaan. Haluat maksimoida linjanopeutta, kun joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa pitää maksimoida palvelukykyä. Maksimaalinen palvelukyky ei toteudu maksimaalisella nopeudella, koska maksimaalinen nopeus saavutetaan minimoimalla palvelukyky vain kahteen asemaan eli pääteasemiin.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ihan ensiksi pitäisi päättää, onko Helsinki valmis muuttamaan liikennepolitiikkaansa ja jos on, niin määritellä, missä joukkoliikenne asetetaan etusijalle autoiluun nähden ja kuinka suurta hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle vaaditaan vastapainoksi autoilun edellytysten heikkenemiselle. Tämä päätös on nimenomaan strateginen.


Minun nähdäkseni tuo päätös on poliittisella tasolla jo moneen kertaan päätetty. Kaikissa merkittävissä linjapapereissa joukkoliikenne asetetaan yksityisautoilun edelle prioriteetissa. Alla muutama esimerkki.

Helsingin strategiaohjelmassa 2009-2012 yksi pääkohdista on:

"Liikennejärjestelmää kehitetään pääosin raideliikenteeseen perustuen, joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa nostamalla sekä kävely- ja pyöräilymahdollisuuksia lisäämällä
Tavoite: Joukkoliikenteen, pyöräilyn ja jalankulun yhteenlasketun kulkutapaosuuden lisääminen"
Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmassa (HLJ 2011) kolmas tavoite on:
3. Joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky paranee suhteessa henkilöautoon


Muita tavoitteita ovat mm:
1. Liikenteen yhteiskuntataloudellinen tehokkuus paranee2. Joukkoliikenteen taloudellinen tehokkuus paranee8. Päivittäispalveluiden ja työpaikkojen saavutettavuus ilman henkilöautoa paranee11. Uusi maankäyttö sijoitetaan joukkoliikennekaupunkialueelle


MAL-visiossa (seudun kuntien yhteinen maankäytön asumisen ja liikenteen visio) yhtenä strategisena linjauksena on:

"Liikenteen päästöjä vähennetään suosimalla raide- ja muuta joukkoliikennettä, kävelyä ja pyöräilyä sekä huolehtimalla siitä, että liikenteen tarvitsema energia on hiilineutraalia tai vähähiilisesti tuotettua."
Viidestä vision linjauksesta neljä sisältää elementtejä, jotka liittyvät joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen.


KSV:n toimintasuunnitelmassa 2011-2013 joukkoliikenteen etusija ilmaistaan näin:

"Pyrkimyksemme on vähentää henkilöautoriippuvuutta hyvällä seudullisella joukkoliikenteellä ja miellyttävällä pyöräily- ja jalankulkuympäristöllä." (Visio, s.7)

"Liikennejärjestelmää kehitetään kestävien liikennemuotojen edistämiseksi
 Liikennejärjestelmää kehitetään pääosin raideliikenteeseen perustuen, joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa nostamalla sekä kävely- ja pyöräilymahdollisuuksia lisäämällä" (s 11)
sekä sitovilla toiminnallisilla tavoitteilla (nämä ovat ne ydintavoitteet joita poliitikot virastolle antavat)
Joukkoliikenteen kuljetusosuus aamuliikenteessä keskustaan on > 72,5 %Joukkoliikenteen osuus poikittaisliikenteessä on 20 %Jalankulku-, pyöräily- ja joukkoliikennematkojen yhteenlaskettu osuus kaikista matkoista kasvaa yhden prosenttiyksikön.

Kolme kuudesta tavoitteesta käsittelee suoraan joukkoliikenteen priorisointia autoilun edelle.



Ei ongelma ole, että meillä olisi jokin periateepäätös suosia yksityisautoilua. Ongelma on, että toistuvia periaatepäätöksiä suosia joukkoliikennettä ei panna toimeen.

Suurimmalla osalla poliittisia päättäjiä ei ole kompetenssia käsitellä liikennekysymyksiä yksityiskohtaisemmalla tasolla kuin mitä noissa periaatelinjauksissa kirjoiettaan. Valtuustosta löytynee alle tusina ihmistä jotka ymmärtävät että kapasiteetti on liikenneratkaisuissa ratkaiseva suure eikä nopeus ja suurin osa relevanttien lautakuntien jäsenistä ei osaa lukea liikennesuunnitelmia. Tämä on se tarkkuus, jolla poliittiset linjaukset tehdään. En näe, miten poliittisilta päättäjiltä voisi tulla juuri tämän selkeämpää mandaattia suosia joukkoliikennettä ohi yksityisautoilun.

Yllä esitettyjen visioiden ja tavoitteiden muuttaminen konkreettisiksi liikenneratkaisuiksi onkin virkakunnan vastuulla. Valitettavasti meillä on sellainen kulttuuuri, että asiat pyritään tekemään kuten ennekin. Merkittäviä muutoksia kaihdetaan ja pidetään mahdottomina. Eikä poliittisille periaatepäätöksille anneta juuri painoa, kun vastapoolina on vakiintunut käytäntö.

Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö on kuitenkin nyt vaihtunut ja ihan jo työhistoriansa puolesta hänellä lienee ymmärrystä joukkoliikenteelle. Uusi virastopäällikkökin aloittaa viikon sisään. Vanhoja vakiintuneita toiminta- ja ajattelutapoja on nyt hyvä hetki muuttaa. 

Siihen tähtäsin tuolla ajatuksella jonkinliasesta korkeamman profiilin projektista kehittä ratikkaliikennettä: luoda virkamiesten keskuuteen uskoa, että asioita voi ihan oikeasti tehdä paremminkin.

----------


## late-

> Minä väitteeni siitä, että pysäkkiväli on tekijä, jota muuttamalla voidaan lähetyä eniten pikaratikkanopeuksia perustuu sellaiseen skenaarioon, jossa  nykyinen Helsingin raitioverkon keskimääräinen 360 metrin pysäkkiväli tuplattaisiin tavanomaiselle Eurooppalaiselle pikaratikkatasolle eli 650-750 metriin.


Mikä tässä on tavanomainen eurooppalainen pikaraitiotie? Hajontaa on melkoisesti. Esimerkiksi Ranskan uusien järjestelmien keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on jokseenkin kautta linjan noin 500 m. Tvärbanan keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on toisaalta 800 m. Äkkiseltään arvioisin kuitenkin yli 650 m pysäkkivälin olevan järjestelmätasolla vähemmistönä. Näin pitkiä välejä löytynee lähinnä metromaiseksi tarkoitetuilta linjoilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:42 ----------




> Minun nähdäkseni tuo päätös on poliittisella tasolla jo moneen kertaan päätetty. Kaikissa merkittävissä linjapapereissa joukkoliikenne asetetaan yksityisautoilun edelle prioriteetissa.


Missään periaatepäätöksessä ei tosin lue, että autoilu voidaan vastaavasti asettaa alemmalle prioriteetille. Joukkoliikenteen suosiminen onkin yleisesti virkakunnassa tulkittu niin, että joukkoliikenteeseen voidaan investoida rahaa, mutta todellista priorisointia eli autoliikenteen kustannuksella tehtäviä parannuksia ei tehdä. Minusta tätä henkeä esiintyy myös päätöksenteossa, jossa joukkoliikennettä luvataan priorisoida, kunhan kohdellaan liikennemuotoja tasapuolisesti eli ei oikeasti priorisoida joukkoliikennettä.

Tukholman saavutettavuusstrategiassa tämä keskeinen ero on huomioitu. Heti alkuun todetaan, että joidenkin asioiden priorisointi edellyttää vastaavasti joidenkin muiden asioiden asettamista toissijaisiksi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Jos pikaraitiolinjasto tulee, sitä varten hankitaan ihan oma kalusto. Transtechit jäävät vanhoille kantakaupunkilinjoille.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta onko Kehä 1:n ulkopuolinen osuus varmasti parempi sijoitus, kuin nykyisen raitiolinjaverkoston laajentaminen samalla rahalla? Luulisi, että kympin jatkeellekin löytyisi matkustajia Etelä-Haagasta ja Ilmalasta ysille? Onhan linjojen h23 ja h59 menestys taattu myös?


Nykyisen verkon ja Raide-Jokerin yhdistäminen onnistuu useammassakin paikassa alle kahden kilometrin radanpätkällä. Kuvittelisin, että näiden saaminen aikaan olisi mahdollista, kun Raide-Jokeri on tehty ja hyväksi havaittu. Noiden pätkien ei tarvitsisi järin paljon maksaa, ja niitä voi rakentaa yksi kerrallaan. Helsingissä on tietysti kyllä perinteisesti saatu tämmöisiäkin asioita lykättyä kymmeniä vuosia, vaikka asia ei olisikaan rahasta kiinni.

Totta on, että kympin nykyinen päätepysäkki on turhan kiemuraisen radan päässä ja jos rataa jatketaan, niin suorempi reitti olisi paikallaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:55 ----------




> Jos pikaraitiolinjasto tulee, sitä varten hankitaan ihan oma kalusto. Transtechit jäävät vanhoille kantakaupunkilinjoille.


Transtech-vaunujen tilauksen optiot on paperissa nimetty Laajasalon ja Raide-Jokerin vaunuiksi. Optiota ei tietysti ole pakko käyttää.

----------


## Nrg

> Jos pikaraitiolinjasto tulee, sitä varten hankitaan ihan oma kalusto. Transtechit jäävät vanhoille kantakaupunkilinjoille.


Jotkut uskoivat maailmaanloppuun, vaan eipä näyttänyt koskaan tulevan. Sinä ehkä uskot perustelemattomiin väitteisiisi, mutta oikeasti ne eivät muutu todeksi sillä, että sinä uskot niin tai sanot sen ääneen. Ne pitäisi osata perustella, jotta niillä olisi jotain uskottavuutta.

Mikä estää tai kuka ja missä on päättänyt, ettei Transtecheja voi käyttä pikaraitiotieliikenteeseen? Niiden optio raide-jokerille jo mainittiinkin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Pikaraitiokaluston täytynee olla kapasiteetiltaan hieman isompaa kuin Transtechit, sekä pikaratikat voivat olla pidempiä kuin katuratikat, muttei niin pitkiä kuin metro. Halpojahan nuo Transtechit ovat, ei siinä. Jokeri on pikaratikka vain nimellisesti. Melko hitaaksi se tulee jäämään, mutta toivotaan toista. Toivotaan toista.

Lähinnä kun puhun pikaraitiolinjastosta, en tarkoita Jokeria, vaan kokonaan uutta perustettavaa seudullista pikaraitiojärjestelmää perustunnelilla (base tunnel). Raideleveys on myöskin yksi keskeinen asia. VR:n ja metron raideleveydellä joillekin pikaraitiolinjastoille voisi tehdä yhteisiä osuuksia metron ja/tai kaupunkiratojen kanssa. Tämä integraatio on seudullisesti ottaen parempi kuin kantakaupungin hidas ja geometrialtaan vaikea vanha raitioradasto.

Eli on se pikaratikka vaan kuin taivaan lahja! Saadaan metroradat ja kaupunkiradat integroitua. Tosin laiturikorkeus taitaa terminoida tämänkin ihanuuden.

----------


## Jykke

> Pikaraitiokaluston täytynee olla kapasiteetiltaan hieman isompaa kuin Transtechit, sekä pikaratikat voivat olla pidempiä kuin katuratikat, muttei niin pitkiä kuin metro.


Pari vuotta sitten näin kuvan Transtechin Jokeri-editiosta, missä pituutta on enemmän ja ohjaamo kummassakin päässä. Eli sama vaunu käytännössä vain tarvittavilla muutoksilla.

----------


## Kantokoski

Tottakai, jos ja kun perustunnelia ja erkanevia pikaraitioratoja(rapid transit, eristettyjä) varten tarvitaan kalustoa, niin luonnollisesti Transtech osallistuu tarjouskilpailuun, olettaisin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Missään periaatepäätöksessä ei tosin lue, että autoilu voidaan vastaavasti asettaa alemmalle prioriteetille. Joukkoliikenteen suosiminen onkin yleisesti virkakunnassa tulkittu niin, että joukkoliikenteeseen voidaan investoida rahaa, mutta todellista priorisointia eli autoliikenteen kustannuksella tehtäviä parannuksia ei tehdä. Minusta tätä henkeä esiintyy myös päätöksenteossa, jossa joukkoliikennettä luvataan priorisoida, kunhan kohdellaan liikennemuotoja tasapuolisesti eli ei oikeasti priorisoida joukkoliikennettä.


Tämä on hyvä huomio. Toki arkijärjellä X:n priorisointi tarkoittaa täsmälleen sitä, että kaikki muu kuin X jää sille toiseksi, mutta tuosta saa tosiaan viivytysargumentin aikaiseksi, jos tavoitteena on estää päätöksen toimeenpano.

HLJ:n henki on minusta aika yksiselitteisesti, että autoilun osuutta ja etuisuuksia voidaan laskea, mutta sieltäkään en eksplisiittistä kirjausta. Pitänee koittaa saada johonkin vielä aiheesta yksiselitteisempikin kirjaus. Mutta ei nähdäkseni ole mitään syytä jäädä odottelemaan sellaista, koska onhan se nyt päätöntä ajatella että yhden asian priorisointi ei saisi tarkoittaa että muut jäävät toiselle sijalle. Liikennemuotojen tasapuolisuusvaatimusta ei ole kirjattu mihinkään tavoitteisiin, vaan se on juuri sitä kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston sisällä syntynyt sulle-mulle-traditio eli sitä vakiintunutta toimintatapaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:33 ----------




> Minä väitteeni siitä, että pysäkkiväli on tekijä, jota muuttamalla voidaan lähetyä eniten pikaratikkanopeuksia perustuu sellaiseen skenaarioon, jossa  nykyinen Helsingin raitioverkon keskimääräinen 360 metrin pysäkkiväli tuplattaisiin tavanomaiselle Eurooppalaiselle pikaratikkatasolle eli 650-750 metriin. Tuollaisella muutoksella nopeus nousisi ilman muita mjuutoksia arviolta ainakin 20-25 %, samalla se helpottaisi liikennevaloetuuksien parantamista ja tekisi luonnolliseksi pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä.


Ah, ymmärrän. Puhut kertaluokkaa merkittävämmistä pysäkkien poistosta kuin minä. Sillä toki saataisiin nopeutta, ja tuo hiha-arviosi saattaa olla ihan oikealla hehtaarilla. Toisaalta vaikutus kokonaismatka-aikoihin tai kulkumuoto-osuuteen ei liene niin suuri, kuten Antero jo huomauttikin. 

Ja toisena huomiona: tuollainen operaatio on realistisuudessaan samaa tasoa kuin täydellisen nollaviiveiden toteuttaminen, jopa epärealistisempikin. Siksi en pitäisi sitä vertailukelpoisena maltillisiin liikennevaölomuutoksiin.




> Ensinnäkin suurimmalla osalla Helsingin tiheimmin liikennöidystä verkosta liikennevaloetuudet eivät voi toimia, vuoroväli on aivan liian tiheä. Kyse ei ole edes pienestä erosta, vaan esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä Oopperan ja Nordenskiöldinadun välillä kulkee nyt ruuhkassa 28 vuoroa suuntaansa.
> 
> Tuossa kasin laskelmassa on myös systeemitasolla toinen heikkous. Teoriassa yhtä ratikkalinjaa voidaan kyllä nopeuttaa liikennevaloetuuksilla, mutta kun raitiolinjat risteävät molemmille on hyvin vaikea saada hyviä tai edes kohtuullisia etuuksia, ainakaan jos risteävien linjojen vuorovälit eivät ole kovin pitkät.


Aivan totta. Siksi en ottanut edellisessä viestissäni ollenkaan huomioon mahdollisuutta nollaviiveisiin myös Ooperan risteyksessä. MAllinnuksessani saatiin 30% säästö tarjoamalla hidastamaton läpikulku kaikissa risteyksissä. Vähän realistisempi malli, jossa Mäkelänkadun, Hämeentien (kurvi), Sturenkadun, Mannerheimintien ja Mechelininkadun valot jäisivät ennalleen (tuolla ksin osuudellla Hauhonpuistosta Ruoholahteen) tuottaisi sekin 24% aikasäästön, eli samaa luokkaa kuin hiha-arviosi pysäkkimärän puolituksesta. Meillä on oikeasti valtavia määriä pikkukatujen risteyksissä tai pysäkkien toissa päissä olevia valoja jotak tuovat valtavat viiveet systeemiin. Pelkästään niiden valojen poisto, jotka voisi silmämäärin arvioiden suoraan vaan poistaa tuotti 7% säästön.




> Mm. nämä tekijät yhdessä vaikuttavat niin, että koko raitioverkkoa arvioitaessa liikennevaloetuuksien mahdollisuudet nopeuttaa koko systeemiä ovat rajatut ja niiden vaikutus on paljon pienempi kuin mikä olisi pysäkkien määrän merkittävällä karsimisella, toki pysäkkivälissä pikaratikkatasolle menoa ei kannata harkita kuin osalla linjoista.


Tästä johtopäätöksestä en sitten ole samaa mieltä. Minusta on aivan ilmeistä, että valomuutoksia kannattaa toteuttaa suuressa määrin ennen kun merkittäviä pysäkkimuutoksia edes harkitaan. Itse asiassa "turhien" pysähdysten karsiminen on pikemmminkin ennakkoehto sille, että pysäkkien vähentämisessä ylipäänsä on järkeä.

Samaa mieltä taas olen siitä, että nopeuttamisessa on syytä priorisoida jotain rataosuuksia ohi toisten. Ratikkaverkolle pitäisi tehdä selvä luokitus, että mitkä rataosuudet ovat runkorataa josta pyritään tekemään nopeaa ja millä osuuksilla rauhallisempikin tahti on ok.

----------


## petteri

> Sinun ajatuksesi näyttä olevan, että ensin vähennetään pysäkkejä. Pysäkkienkin vähentäminen voi vähentää pysähdysten määrää, mutta jos muut pysähdykset pysyvät ennallaan, lopputuloksena on pysähdyskertoimen kasvu. Se tarkoittaa, että nopeus alenee suhteessa siihen, mikä se voisi olla. Kun myös palvelutaso alenee, se tarkoittaa, että esität ratkaisua, jolla vain huononnat tilannetta.
> 
> Ajattelussasi on perusvirhe siitä, että helsinkiläiseen metrosuunnittelun tapaan keskityt väärään asiaan. Haluat maksimoida linjanopeutta, kun joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa pitää maksimoida palvelukykyä. Maksimaalinen palvelukyky ei toteudu maksimaalisella nopeudella, koska maksimaalinen nopeus saavutetaan minimoimalla palvelukyky vain kahteen asemaan eli pääteasemiin.


Minusta paras ratkaisu olisi jakaa nykyinen raitioverkko kahteen osaan, perusratikkaverkkoon ja pikaratikkaverkkoon.

Nykyisistä reiteistä  pikaratikkakelpoisia ovat minusta kasi pääosin, kymppi Töölön tullin pohjoispuolella, nelonen Haartmaninkadulta alkaen, Mäkelänkadun rata ja Hämeentie Sturenkadun jälkeen. Noilla reiteillä voitaisiin periaatteessa liikennöidä pikaratikkamaisesti, toki pysäkkitiheyttä on syytä arvioida kriittisesti.

Muu Helsingin rataverkko soveltuu niin kovin huonosti uusiin raitioliikennekonsepteihin jos nykyistä liikennettä ei ensin käytännössä lakkauteta, että sen kehittäminen on hyvin vaikeaa maan tasossa,  On siis syytä tunneloida isompia ratikoita alueilla, joilla liikenne katutasossa on liian vaikeaa. Ns. Töölön metro ratikkatunnelina, josta pääsisi Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suuntiin mahdollistaisi kuitenkin pikaratikat myös keskustassa, samalla raitioliikennettä voitaisiin jatkaa säteittäisesti pääosin maan tasossa ainakin Kehä I:n tasolle.

Toisaalta pikaratikoille lienee löydettävissä hyvin toimivia uusia reittejä muillakin poikittaislinjoilla kuin Jokerilla. Itäkeskus - Roihuvuori - Herttoniemi - Kalasatama - Pasila - Töölön tulli - Munkkiniemi yhtenä esimerkkinä, erityisesti jos Pasilasta Töölön tullille saadaan tunneli Keskuspuiston ali. Ratikka toimii näet oikein hyvin liityntäkulkuneuvona metroihin ja juniin.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tällä foorumilla "selväksi tekeminen" ei suinkaan tarkoita, että asia oikeasti olisi noin tai että niin olisi tapahtumassa. Maailma on täynnä muitakin nettifoorumeita, joissa kohkataan ties mistä (ehkä jopa foorumilla kirjoittelevien mielestä suuressa yhteisymmärryksessä), mitä silti niin ei ole oikeasti tapahtumassa.


Ei tarkoitakaan, mutta ei se minusta muuta sitä onko asia hyvä tai huono. Tietysti aina on tapauksia, joissa vähemmistö pitää huonona enemmistön hyvänä pitämää asiaa ja toisinpäin. Jos asiaa X pidetään "yleisesti" järkevänä ja perusteltuna, eikä päätöstä sen toteuttamisesta kuitenkaan synny, niin minusta se on heidän häpeänsä jotka eivät sitä päätöstä tee.

Tässä tapauksessa vaan tuntuu siltä, että tietyille samoille henkilöille saa samoja omien näkemystensä takana olevia lähtökohtia toistaa kerrasta toiseen ja hetken päästä aiemmin puhuttu "unohtuu". Tämä ei ole minusta oikein hedelmällistä keskustelukulttuuria.

----------


## petteri

> Ei tarkoitakaan, mutta ei se minusta muuta sitä onko asia hyvä tai huono. Tietysti aina on tapauksia, joissa vähemmistö pitää huonona enemmistön hyvänä pitämää asiaa ja toisinpäin. Jos asiaa X pidetään "yleisesti" järkevänä ja perusteltuna, eikä päätöstä sen toteuttamisesta kuitenkaan synny, niin minusta se on heidän häpeänsä jotka eivät sitä päätöstä tee.
> 
> Tässä tapauksessa vaan tuntuu siltä, että tietyille samoille henkilöille saa samoja omien näkemystensä takana olevia lähtökohtia toistaa kerrasta toiseen ja hetken päästä aiemmin puhuttu "unohtuu". Tämä ei ole minusta oikein hedelmällistä keskustelukulttuuria.


Mikä on sitten "yleisesti" järkevää ja perusteltua? Jos ollaan tämän foorumin ulkopuolelle, suuri enemmistö pitää junia ja metroja nopeina ja houkuttelevina kulkuneuvoina, nykyisiä ratikoita hitaina mutta hyvin käyttökelpoisina, ei ole kuullutkaan pikaratikoista ja on sitä mieltä, että autoillakin pitää pystyä liikkumaan kaupungissa kohtuullisesti.

Miksihän ihmeessä tälläkin foorumilla samat henkilöt koko ajan toistelevat jotain tuosta"yleisestä mielipiteestä" poikkeavia käsityksiä? Ei kai ne vaan ole eri mieltä?   :Wink:

----------


## GT8N

> Pikaraitiokaluston täytynee olla kapasiteetiltaan hieman isompaa kuin Transtechit, sekä pikaratikat voivat olla pidempiä kuin katuratikat


 Raitioliikenteen nykyisen idioottimaisen tilan vuoksi nyt on jouduttu tilaamaan eurooppalaisittain lyhyitä vaunuja. Transtehcin vaunut on kuitenkin suunniteltu kaksinajoa varten, eli jos joskus kantakaupungin raitioliikenteeseen saadaan edes ripaus järjenkäyttöä, tarvitsee vaunut vain varustaa sähkökytkimillä, jonka jälkeen ne ovat kaksinajettavia. Ja *simsalabim* käytettävissä onkin kapasiteetiltaan kaksinkertainen raitiovaunujuna.



> Jokeri on pikaratikka vain nimellisesti.


 [Lähde?] 

Kun jokeria vertaa kantakaupungin linjoihin sekä liikennöintitapaan on jokeri jos jokin nimenomaan pikaratikka.




> VR:n ja metron raideleveydellä joillekin pikaraitiolinjastoille voisi tehdä yhteisiä osuuksia metron ja/tai kaupunkiratojen kanssa.


 Tämä ei onnistu ihan jo senkin vuoksi, että metrolla ja kaupunkiradoilla on jo niin tiheä vuoroväli, ettei sekaan mahdu enää lisää vuoroja. Lisäksi ongelmaksi muodostuisivat myös eri virtajärjestelmät ja virroitustavat sekä eroavat laiturikorkeudet. Yhteensopivan järjestelmän tekemisen hintalappu olisi tähtitieteellinen.



> kantakaupungin hidas ja geometrialtaan vaikea vanha raitioradasto


 Ratageometriaa voidaan parantaa sekä nopeutta nostaa, jos halutaan.




> Eli on se pikaratikka vaan kuin taivaan lahja!


Tätä taivaan lahjaa jäämme mielenkiinnolla odottamaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minun nähdäkseni tuo päätös on poliittisella tasolla jo moneen kertaan päätetty. Kaikissa merkittävissä linjapapereissa joukkoliikenne asetetaan yksityisautoilun edelle prioriteetissa.


Minun mielestäni nykyinen Helsingin liikennepolitiikka on, että joukkoliikenteeseen ollaan valmiita panostamaan, mutta se ei saa heikentää muiden liikennemuotojen asemaa. Se näkyy noista linjapapereistakin: joukkoliikenteen suosimisesta puhutaan, mutta ei niin että suosiminen olisi muiden liikennemuotojen kustannuksella. Joukkoliikennemyönteisten silmälasien läpi asia voi näyttää siltä, että papereissa olisi linjattu toisin, mutta eihän siellä tosiaan tarkasti lue niin - mikä ei varmaankaan ole sattumaa.

Käytännössä liikennepolitiikan strategiset valinnat näkyvät sitten mm. halukkuutena investoida raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen sen sijaan, että tehtäisiin halvempaa pintaraideliikennettä laatutasolla, joka edellyttäisi tilan ottamista autoilta. Itse asiassa vallitseva liikenteen tila toteuttaa nykyistä (ja jo pitkään vallalla ollutta) liikennepolitiikan linjaa mielestäni varsin hyvin. Nykyinen linja on poliitikoille siitä mukava, että siinä voi jakaa (näennäisesti) hyvää kaikille eikä pahaa kellekään.

Sitten kun on konkreettisten päätösten paikka, näkyy päätöksenteossa, mitä mieltä oikeasti ollaan. Tähän asti autoilun tai muun kaupunkiympäristön arvo on usein mennyt joukkoliikenteen edelle, esimerkkinä ysin kulku muun liikenteen seassa Aleksis Kiven kadulla Sturenkadun ja Fleminginkadun välillä.

----------


## GT8N

> Miksihän ihmeessä tälläkin foorumilla samat henkilöt koko ajan toistelevat jotain tuosta"yleisestä mielipiteestä" poikkeavia käsityksiä? Ei kai ne vaan ole eri mieltä?


Yleinen mielipide muodostuu käyttäjien omakohtaisista kokemuksista. Ja lähtökohtaisesti ne ei varmasti ole kovin mairittelevia, koska Helsingin raitioliikennettä huonommin järjestettyä ratikkajärjestelmää on vaikea Euroopasta löytää. Varmasti 99,8%:lla suomalaisista ei ole hajuakaan mikä on pikaratikka. Tällaista järjestelmää kun ei tästä maasta löydy. Eikä tavan tallaajat lähde mihinkään ulkomaille perehtymään pikaraitioteihin, koska asia ei todennäkoisesti kiinnosta pätkääkään (vaikka syytä kyllä olisi  :Wink:  ). Ja toimivaa ratikka/liikennejärjestelmää kun ei voi tuoda esiteltäväksi tänne, niin tässä sitä ollaan. 

Tämän vuoksi on ensiarvoisen tärkeää saada Suomeen oikeasti järkevästi toteutettu nykyaikainen pikaraitiotie. (Taitaa Tampere ehtiä ensimmäisenä.) Sen jälkeen voidaan näyttää mikä pikaraitiotie on ja kuinka hyvin se palvelee ja miten kustannustehokas se on. Samalla ainakin joillain tahoilla pitäisi alkaa päässä raksuttamaan, kun huomataan että Helsingistä löytyy itseaiheutetusti Euroopan keskinopeudeltaan hitain sekä kaksinkertaiset käyttökustannukset (normaaliin verrattuna) omaava järjestelmä. 

Mutta tätä järjen valon syttymistä joudumme odottamaan vielä vuosia, valitettavasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse asiassa "turhien" pysähdysten karsiminen on pikemmminkin ennakkoehto sille, että pysäkkien vähentämisessä ylipäänsä on järkeä.


Paitsi tietysti jo valmiiksi turhat. Viittaan jälleen Rautalamminkatuun ja Kellosiltaan. Kumpikin voidaan hyödyllisesti poistaa jo nykyisin valojärjestelyin. Näitä lienee joitakin lisääkin, mutta ei toki suuria määriä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos pikaraitiolinjasto tulee, sitä varten hankitaan ihan oma kalusto. Transtechit jäävät vanhoille kantakaupunkilinjoille.


Pikaraitiotie on nopeasti liikennöitäväksi tehty raitiovaunuin ajettava rata, ei vaunu. Transtechilta tilattujen vaunujen tekninen nopeus on 80 km/h ja kiihtyvyys sama kuin HKL:n metrojunilla. Nopeus on helposti jopa nostettavissa, mutta se ei ole tarpeen, koska suuremman huippunopeuden käyttö lisää energiankulutusta eikä käytännössä kasvata linjanopeutta.

Nykyään ei länsimaissa valmisteta erikseen pikaraitiovaunuja ja raitiovaunuja. Korkealattiaisiin Stadtbahn-järjestelmiin toki hankitaan uutta korkealattiaista kalustoa, joka noudattaa vanhaa Stadtbahnin pikaraitiovaunun määritystä korkean lattian osalta. Muuten vaunujen tekniikka on yhteneväistä muiden raitiovaunujen kanssa. Ja myös suoritusarvot ovat samat. Raideleveys tai korin kokonaisleveys eivät näihin asioihin vaikuta.

Ainoa raitiovaunusta poikkeava versio on duoraitiovaunu, joka rakenteensa ansiosta voi liikennöidä kadun ja muun raitiotieradan lisäksi rautatiellä. Ero muihin raitiovaunuihin on pääasiassa lujempi kori, koska rautateillä vaaditaan suurempi törmäyslujuus kuin raitioteillä je metroradoilla. Duovaunujen huippunopeus on usein 100 km/h, koska liikkuessaan rautateillä ne käyttävät rautatieasemia, joiden välinen etäisyys on tavallisesti useita kilometrejä. Silloin 100 km/h huippunopeudesta on hyötyä.




> Minun mielestäni nykyinen Helsingin liikennepolitiikka on, että joukkoliikenteeseen ollaan valmiita panostamaan, mutta se ei saa heikentää muiden liikennemuotojen asemaa. Se näkyy noista linjapapereistakin: joukkoliikenteen suosimisesta puhutaan, mutta ei niin että suosiminen olisi muiden liikennemuotojen kustannuksella. Joukkoliikennemyönteisten silmälasien läpi asia voi näyttää siltä, että papereissa olisi linjattu toisin, mutta eihän siellä tosiaan tarkasti lue niin - mikä ei varmaankaan ole sattumaa.


Aluksi kiitos Otsolle hyvästä koosteesta seudullisia liikennepolitiikan linjauksia. Olen Kuukankon kanssa yhtä mieltä siitä, että nykyinen liikennepolitiikka ei ole joukkoliikennettä suosivaa. Mutta siitä olen eri mieltä, tarkoittavatko mm. Otson lainaamat linjaukset sitä, että autoilun asema saa olla heikompi kuin joukkoliikenteen.

Minusta on ensinnäkin loogisesti selvää (kuten Otsokin jo kirjoitti), että jos jotain suositaan, suosiminen tarkoittaa sitä, että se on muiden edellä. Suosiminen ei ole yhdenvertaisuutta tai tasa-arvoisuutta, vaan nimenomaan eriarvoisuutta, jossa yksi on edellä muita. Ja minusta tämä on selvästi sanottu myös Otson lainauksissa. Siihen ei tarvita joukkoliikennemyönteisiä silmiä. Sen sijaan autoilumyönteisiä silmiä tarvitaan siihen, että tulkitaan linjauksien tarkoittavan sitä, että autoilun asema ei saa heikentyä, jos muiden liikennemuotojen aseman tulee olla autoilua parempi.

Tietenkin autoilun asema heikkenee, kun Joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky paranee suhteessa henkilöautoon (Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmassa (HLJ 2011)) tai kun tavoite on Joukkoliikenteen, pyöräilyn ja jalankulun yhteenlasketun kulkutapaosuuden lisääminen (Helsingin strategiaohjelmassa 2009-2012).

Ei tietenkään ole sattumaa, että sanamuotoja on viilattu niin, ettei siellä suoraan sanota, että autoilun asemaa heikennetään. Se ei olisi mennyt autopuolueessa läpi, mutta ei sellaista tavoitetta pidäkään olla. Sillä ei joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisäänny ja autoilu vähene sillä, että autoilua tehdään vaikeammaksi tarjoamatta käyttökelpoista vaihtoehtoa autoilulle. Autoilun vaikeutuminen on perusteltua vain silloin, kun se on tarpeen mm. joukkoliikenteen toimivuuden ja palvelukyvyn lisäämiseksi tai kävelyn ja pyöräilyn olosuhteiden parantamiseksi.

Oman käytännön kokemukseni mukaan ongelma on nimenomaan kuten Otso kirjoitti siinä, että aivan oikein kirjoitettuja strategioita ja tavoitteita ei panna täytäntöön. Monille vanhan polven virkamiehille liikenne tarkoittaa autoilua ja liikenteen kehittäminen sitä, että autolla pääsee aiempaa nopeammin. Liikenteen kehittämishankkeiden hyvyyden mittari on se, miten paljon autoilu nopeutuu  sehän on betonoitu LVM:n hankearviointiohjeisiin. Näille autoilusuunnittelijoille kirjatut strategiat tarkoittavat vain sitä, että käytännössä Smith-Polvisesta periytyville tavoitteille pitää vain keksiä strategioihin paremmin istuvia perusteluita. Tavoitteisiin strategiat eivät vaikuta. Esimerkki tästä vaikka keskustatunneli, jonka tarkoitus on nopeuttaa autoilua Helsingin keskustan läpi. Nopeuttaminen ei ole strategioiden mukainen perustelu, mutta strategioiden mukaista on väittää, että kävelykeskustaa ei voi tehdä ilman tunnelia.




> Käytännössä liikennepolitiikan strategiset valinnat näkyvät sitten mm. halukkuutena investoida raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen sen sijaan, että tehtäisiin halvempaa pintaraideliikennettä laatutasolla, joka edellyttäisi tilan ottamista autoilta.


Huolestuttavinta minusta on se, että uusienkin alueiden rakentamisessa suunnittelu lähtee 100 %:n autoistumisesta. Pysäköinti ja liikenneverkko mitoitetaan sen perusteella, että kaikissa talouksissa on autot ajokortti-ikäisillä. Ja sitten käy kuten Östersundomissa, että autoilun osuus on enemmän kuin missään muualla, vaikka ei edes ole kyse siitä, olisiko pitänyt ottaa tilaa, jota ei ole kellekään annettu. Virkamiesjohdon mahtikäsky metrosta ja autokaupungista on malliesimerkki siitä, ettei ole halua eikä aikomusta noudattaa tehtyjä strategioita, vaan tavoitellaan jotain aivan muuta. Samat ongelmat ovat olleet myös Kalastamassa, Jätkäsaaressa ja Kruunuvuorenrannassa: joukkoliikennettä tehdään muodon vuoksi, mitoitus perustuu täyteen autoiluun ja hillittömään pysäköintipaikkojen määrään.




> Sitten kun on konkreettisten päätösten paikka, näkyy päätöksenteossa, mitä mieltä oikeasti ollaan.


Lautakunnissa, kaupunginhallituksessa ja valtuustossa löytyy aina jäseniä, jotka avoimesti tai peitellysti ovat vastaan sitä, ettei autoilua suosita kuten on tähän asti aina tehty. Esittelevät virkamiehet pääsevät tietenkin helpolla, kun myöntyvät näiden jäsenten vaatimuksiin. Ja vanhan polven esittelijät ovat vain tyytyväisiä. Vaikka lautakunnan luottamusmiehet ovat esittelijöiden esimiehiä, asiakysymyksissä esittelijän ei kuitenkaan tarvitse alistua strategioista poikkeamiseen. Vaan esittelijän tulee muistuttaa luottamusmiestä siitä, että strategia sitoo myös häntä. Lautakunta ei voi kävellä valtuustossa hyväksytyn periaatteen yli, ja esittelevällä virkamiehellä tulee olla sekä rohkeutta että halu toimia strategian mukaan. Mutta myös osaamista, jolla kykenee saamaan luottamusmiehen ymmärtämään asian.

Antero

----------


## late-

> 
> Tietenkin autoilun asema heikkenee, kun Joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky paranee suhteessa henkilöautoon (Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmassa (HLJ 2011))


Suhteellinen asema heikkenee. Tämä ei ole sama asia kuin saavutettuihin etuihin kajoaminen. Suhteellinen asema voisi heikentyä vaikkapa niin, että rakennetaan metroa, mutta ei rakenneta autoväyliä. Käytännössä tietenkin rakennetaan myös ne autoväylät, mutta periaatteessa näin ottamatta mitenkään kantaa tämän tavan tehokkuuteen.

----------


## petteri

> Suhteellinen asema heikkenee. Tämä ei ole sama asia kuin saavutettuihin etuihin kajoaminen. Suhteellinen asema voisi heikentyä vaikkapa niin, että rakennetaan metroa, mutta ei rakenneta autoväyliä. Käytännössä tietenkin rakennetaan myös ne autoväylät, mutta periaatteessa näin ottamatta mitenkään kantaa tämän tavan tehokkuuteen.


Maantieteellisesti hankalalla ja kasvavalla Helsingin seudulla on vaikea pysyä lähempänä keskustaa autoiluväylien kapasiteetissa liikenteen kasvun tahdissa. Minusta autoilun suhteellisen aseman heikentyminen riittää pitkälle, varsinkin kun asumisväljyyden kasvu näyttää vähän laantumisen merkkejä. Kehämäiset väylät täyttyvät koko ajan voimakkaammin ja joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky ei enää rajoitu niin voimakkaasti keskustaan.

Erityisen tehokasta on täydennysrakentaminen ihan minne vaan olemassaolevan kaupunkirakenteen sisään, jos vaan joukkoliikenne on alueella jonkinlaisessa mallissa. Myös monissa autotunnelihankkeissa on piirteitä, jotka nykyään mahdollistavat merkittävästi täydennysrakentamista ja eivät paljon lisää kapasiteettia, vaan pikemminkin mahdollistavat suurten alueiden uudelleen suunnittelun. Esimerkkinä vaikka Turunväylän,  Hakamäentien ja Vihdintien ympäristö, joka nykyään isojen katujen halkoma. Pääkatujen osittainen siirtäminen maan alle, katutilan muuttaminen paremmin ihmisille sopivaksi ja voimakas täydennysrakentaminen mahdollistaisivat kantakaupungin laajentamista.

Jos mietitään raitioliikennettä joudutaan ristiriitaisten tavoitteiden joukkoon. Maantasoinen pikaratikkatyyppinen liikenne toimii parhaiten leveillä ja nopeilla kaduilla, mutta tiheässä korttelikaupungissa ollaan vaikeuksissa. On vähän ristiriitaista kun vaikka Jätkäsaaren ratikkakaduista tulee tosi leveitä potentiaalisesti vähän kurjia ympäristöjä, harva viihtyy Mechelininkadullakaan vaikka siellä huristaakin ratikka eikä Mäkelänkatukaan mikään mukava ympäristö ole. Kapeat kadut liikuttavat luontaisesti enemmän ihmisiä jalan, jolloin lähipalveluillakin on tilaa.

Katuratikka sekaliikennealueella ei tarvitse paljon tilaa, mutta se on hidas. Pikaratikka taas viihtyy katutasossa siellä missä autotkin huristavat reippaasti, tunnelit ja eristetyt radat pikaratikoille, junille ja metroille ovat taas kalliita erityisesti valmiilla alueilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä ei ole sama asia kuin saavutettuihin etuihin kajoaminen.


Olet aivan oikeassa, tämähän tietenkin on se varsinainen ongelma liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisessä.

Muut liikennemuodot ovat kyllä saaneet luopua saavutetuista eduistaan autoilun hyväksi 1950-luvulta lähtien. Mutta autoilijoiden mielestä sillä asialla ei ole mitään merkitystä, vaan lähtöasetelma on se mikä on nyt, kun autoilu on vallannut kaiken tilan. Vaikka on tietenkin täysin mahdotonta, että muiden liikennemuotojen asema voisi parantua ilman, että niille annetaan tilaa.

Kun kaikki tila on autoilla, ei ole muuta keinoa kuin ottaa autoilta tilaa pois. Sitä ovat eurooppalaiset kävelykeskustat sekä nykyaikaiset ja menestyneet raitiotiet. Ja onhan kävelykatuja ja edes pienimuotoisia kävelykeskustoja Suomessakin. Eli Helsinki on poikkeus jopa Suomenkin olosuhteissa.

Tässä asiassa autoilijoiden tietenkin kannattaisi tukea nimenomaan raitioteitä. Sillä kaikkein vähiten autoilijat menettävät kun joukkoliikenne perustuu mahdollisimman paljon raitioteihin. Koska ratikat tarvitsevat vähemmän tilaa kuin bussit, eikä tunnelirakentaminen poista bussien tilantarvetta, kun tunnelit tarvitsevat joka tapauksessa rinnakkaisen maanpäällisen joukkoliikenteen.

Ja jos ajatellaan Helsingin keskustan sijaintia niemellä, raitioliikenteen etu vain korostuu. Karkeasti ajatellen niemelle suuntautuva liikenne voi tulla vain mantereen puolelta, jolloin puolet keskustaan saapuvista teistä puuttuu. Tie- ja katuverkon autokapasiteetin tuplaaminen on mahdotonta, mutta raitiotien kapasiteetissa on varaa.

Esimerkiksi nyt keskustaan johtaa 3 pääkatua: Länsiväylä, Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie/Unioninkatu. Alueelle tulee kolmen ruuhkatunnin aikana 90.000 ihmistä. Jos arvellaan huipputunnin osuudeksi 40.000, kolmelle kadulle jaettuna kysyntää olisi 13.300 hlö/tunti. 75 metrin raitiojunat hoitavat tämän 2 minuutin vuorovälillä. Ja joka kadulle jää vielä 2 autokaistaa, joilla on noin 4000 hlö/h välityskyky pääkatua kohden.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eli Helsinki on poikkeus jopa Suomenkin olosuhteissa.


Helsingin niemi onkin laajalta osalta oikein positiivinen poikkeus Suomessa. Kaupungissa on laajoja alueita, joilla kävely ja joukkoliikenne on pääasiallinen kulkuväline. Katuliikenteen nopeudet on saatu kantakaupungissa alas ja paljon lisätilaa on allokoitu kävelijöille ja jalankulkijaturvallisuus on kehittynyt erittäin hyvin sekä rakenteellisten muutosten että siitä aiheutuneiden nopeuksien tipahtamisen ansiosta.

Euroopassa laajoja kävelyalueita suositaan keskikokoisissa autokaupungeissa, joissa keskustan lähellä kulkevat moottoritiellä on reilusti kapasiteettia hoitamaan keskustan kauppa-alueen liikennettä ja keskustaa halutaan elvyttää, etteivät kaikki aja moottoriteiden varsien kauppankeskuksiin. Toisaalta monissa elävissä suurkaupungeissa, kuten vaikka Lontoossa ja Pariisissa ei laajoja kauppakävelyalueita ole, mutta silti siellä on mukava kävellä. Elävä, tiheä, hitaaseen kadunpäälliseen sekaliikenteeseen ja nopeaan maanalaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen perustuva kaupunki toimii.

Toki viime aikojen kehityksen heikkona puolena on, että Helsingin ratikat ovat yhä hidastuneet samalla kun kaupungista on tehty katuliikennettä hidastamalla mukavampaa ja turvallisempaa kävelijöille. Ikävä kyllä nopea kadulla kulkeva raitiotie ei ole hyvä ratkaisu ympäristössä, jossa on mukavaa ja turvallista kävellä. Nopea pikaratkka on ratkaisu, joka sopii autokaupungin mittasuhteisiin, ei tiheään ja elävään korttelikaupunkiin, muuten kuin tunnelissa. Hitaat ratikat toki toimivat korttelikaupungissakin kun nopeudet pidetään hyvin maltillisina.

----------


## late-

> Jos arvellaan huipputunnin osuudeksi 40.000, kolmelle kadulle jaettuna kysyntää olisi 13.300 hlö/tunti. 75 metrin raitiojunat hoitavat tämän 2 minuutin vuorovälillä.


Oltaisiin minusta kaukana pikaraitiotien optimaalisesta kuormasta: Yksikkökohtainen kuormitus 443 henkeä. Ei olisi kovin mukavaa matkantekoa edes 75 metrin raitiojunilla. Varsinkaan 2,4 m levyisinä. Minusta optimaalinen toiminta-alue ulottuu suunnilleen 6000 matkustajan luokkaan isoillakin vaunuilla. Kasvunvaraakin olisi hyvä olla, jos keskustaa halutaan kehittää. Kaiken kapasiteetin käyttäminen myös tarkoittaa, että jokaisen linjan jokaisen vuoron on oltava täysi. Suorilla linjoilla ilman liityntää tätä on hankalaa järjestää.

Toisaalta joka tapauksessa meillä on jo lähijunia ja metro, joten nykytilanteesta liikkelle lähtien pikaraitioteille ei tarvittaisi noin suuria kuormituksia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Varsinkaan 2,4 m levyisinä.


Mistä päästään siihen, että minusta Jokerilla tulee ehdottomasti olla 2,65 m leveät vaunut. Se tietysti vaatii tavallaan erikoisratkaisua, kun raideleveys on vain metri, mutta toisaalta vaunuja hankitaan sen verran iso erä, etten usko tällaisen harvinaisemman yhdistelmän olevan varsinaisesti este tai edes (kustannus)haitta kalustohankinnassa.

Matkustusmukavuus täysleveässä vaunussa on aivan toisella tasolla kuin kapeassa. Ja siinä vaiheessa kun Jokeri-vaunuja alkaa valmistua, on korjaamokn toivottavasti sijoittunut Koskelaan uusiin tiloihin, joissa leveys on otettu huomioon.

Seuraava askel olisi sitten Laajasalon vaunujen hankinta leveinä ja Liisankadun-Rautatientorin korridorin sovittaminen leveille vaunuille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin niemi onkin laajalta osalta oikein positiivinen poikkeus Suomessa. Kaupungissa on laajoja alueita, joilla kävely ja joukkoliikenne on pääasiallinen kulkuväline.


Missähän nämä laajat kävelyalueet mahtavat sijaita? Keskuspuistossako? Se on kyllä totta, että koko kantakaupungissa joukkoliikenne on pääasiallinen kulkuväline siitä huolimatta, että autot täyttävät kaiken tilan. Korttelikaupungissa, jossa rakennusten kerrosluku ylittää 4 kerrosta, autoilla ei enää voi hoitaa kaikkea liikennettä. Helsingin kerroskorkeudella autoilun osuus ei voi olla enempää kuin kolmannes, joten joukkoliikenteen suurempi osuus ei ole liikennesuunnittelun ja -järjestelyjen ansio vaan välttämätön seuraus maankäytön tehokkuudesta.




> Euroopassa laajoja kävelyalueita suositaan keskikokoisissa autokaupungeissa, joissa keskustan lähellä kulkevat moottoritiellä on reilusti kapasiteettia hoitamaan keskustan kauppa-alueen liikennettä ja keskustaa halutaan elvyttää, etteivät kaikki aja moottoriteiden varsien kauppankeskuksiin. Toisaalta monissa elävissä suurkaupungeissa, kuten vaikka Lontoossa ja Pariisissa ei laajoja kauppakävelyalueita ole, mutta silti siellä on mukava kävellä. Elävä, tiheä, hitaaseen kadunpäälliseen sekaliikenteeseen ja nopeaan maanalaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen perustuva kaupunki toimii.


On tietenkin makuasia, jos viihtyy autojen metelissä ja nauttii katukahvilasta, jossa ystävälle on huudettava pöydän toiselle puolelle. Mutta miksi jälleen vertaat Helsinkä kaupunkeihin, joiden koko ja väkiluku ovat moninketaiset? Vertailusi tekee absurdiksi jo pelkästään se, että Lontoossa ja Pariisissa perustettiin maanalaisia silloin, kun Helsingissä sähköistettiin raitioteitä. Eli aikana, jolloin ei ollut autoja.

Ihailemasi tunnelit eivät ole nykyaikaa. Sinä vain sivuutat tyynesti sen, mitä on tapahtunut viimeisten vuosikymmenten aikana, kun on tultu tietoiseksi siitä, mitä kehumasi autoiluun perustuva sekaliikennekaupunki on. Kaupunkiliikenteen kehityksen nykytrendi on tilan ottaminen pois autoilta ja kaupungin palauttaminen jalankululle, joukkoliikenteelle ja pyöräilylle. Niille liikennemuodoille, joille kaupungit on alun perin suunniteltukin. Tunneleiden ajan voi hyvällä syyllä sanoa päättyneen 1970-lukuun, kuten todellisuus ja tämän sivun kuva osoittavat.




> Toki viime aikojen kehityksen heikkona puolena on, että Helsingin ratikat ovat yhä hidastuneet samalla kun kaupungista on tehty katuliikennettä hidastamalla mukavampaa ja turvallisempaa kävelijöille.


Katuliikennettä ei ole Helsingissä hidastettu, vaan se on hidastunut, kun autoilun suosiminen on tullut tiensä päähän. Hidastamisen sijaan autoilu on pidetty kohtuullisen sujuvana rajoittamalla niemelle tulevaa automäärää pääväylien liikennevalojen läpäisyä säätämällä. Jos näin ei olisi toimittu, täällä olisi yhtä sujuva autoliikenne kuin Pietarissa tai Moskovassa, joissa autoilua ei ole poliittisista syitä rajoitettu.

Raitioliikenne tietenkin hidastuu, kun sitä hidastetaan eikä kehitetä tunnetuilla, hyviksi havaituilla ja laajasti käytetyillä keinoilla.




> Oltaisiin minusta kaukana pikaraitiotien optimaalisesta kuormasta: Yksikkökohtainen kuormitus 443 henkeä.


Huomasit varmaan kuitenkin, että laskin yhden tunnin kysynnäksi 33 % keskimääräistä enemmän. Eikä junan seisontakuorma ole edes aivan 4 hlö/m2. Tälläkin hetkellä Helsingin liikenteessä on hetkittäin ahdasta, eikä se ole este joukkoliikenteen käytölle, vaan puuttuva kysyntää vastaava tarjonta.

Ja tarkasteluhan oli sikäli teoreettinen, ettei ole edes tarpeen puristaa kaikkea henkilöliikennettä kolmeen raitiotierataan. Laskelma vain osoitti, että niinkin voitaisiin tehdä. Jos nimittäin kaikki henkilöliikenne olisi noilla kolmella radalla, ei olisi autoilua ja tarvetta pohtia ratikan etuuksien toimimista autojen kanssa. Vuoroväliä voitaisiin lyhentää kahdesta minuutista, ja silti ajettaisiin edelleen nopeasti tarvitsematta pysähtyä kuin pysäkeillä. Junien vuoroväli laskettaisiin sadoissa metreissä, joten jalankulku radan poikki olisi monin verroin turvallisempaa kuin kävely autokaistan poikki.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tasoristeysten olemassaolo ei vaikuta siihen, onko väylä oma vai ei. Katso allaolevasta videosta, miten U-kirjaimella brändätty Stadtbahn pyyhältää keskellä katua tasoristeyksin.


Vastaan tähän viestiin tähän ketjuun, koska tämä aihe sopii mieluummin tänne kuin linjatunnuskeskusteluun. Tai miksei se sinnekin sopinut sen puolesta, että jospa otettaisiinkin käyttöön U-kirjain. Mutta kun tämän videon jälkeinen keskustelu oli kuitenkin nimenomaan raitiotien ja raitiovaunujen nopeutta käsittelevää.

Tämä oli siitä hyvä video, että siinä tuli hyvät vastaukset varsiin moneen väittämään mitä tässäkin nopeusketjussa on esitetty. Sillä kuten videosta näkee, Düsseldorfin U75 on ratikkalinja, jota ajetaan 2 x 32-metrisillä junilla, ja linjan varrella on sekakaistoja, suojateitä, katuristeyksiä, täysin korokkeettomia pysäkkejä, korkealaituripysäkkejä ja tunneliosuus automaattiajolla. Tässä hieman numerotietoja linjasta:
Linjan pituus 15,6 km.Aikataulun ajoaika 43 min. Linjanopeus 20,3 km/h.Tunneliosuus 4,4 km (mukaan lukien rampit ja rata lähimmille pinta-asemille).Pysäkkien määrä 28.Niistä tunneliasemia 6.Keskipysäkkiväli 578 m.
Video on kuvattu arkena aamupäivällä. Se ei näytä aivan koko ajoaikaa, vaan useilla pysäkeillä kuvaaja on jättänyt osan seisonta-ajasta videosta pois. Kaikkia pysäkkiaikoja ei videolla siten näe, mutta jokainen pysäkkiväli näytetään kokonaisena ja siten videossa näkyy 5 ylimääräistä pysähdystä, joiden yhteenlaskettu seisonta-aika on 20 sekuntia. Lisäksi kaksi pysäkiltä lähtöä viivästyy. Toinen siksi, että vaunu joutuu odottamaan toiselta kadulta eteen ajavaa toisen linjan vaunua ja toinen siksi, että selittämättömästä syystä kuljettaja ei lähde liikkeelle, vaikka opastin näyttä aja-opastetta.

Videossa ei näy todellista kellonaikaa eikä vaunun nopeusmittaria. Katuradoilla vaunu näyttää ajavan samalla nopeudella kuin muukin liikenne.

Videolla vaunu on pysäkkien välillä liikkeellä 30 min ja 13 sekuntia, mutta aika sisältää 20 sekuntia turhaa seisomista. Sekä tietenkin kaikki kiihdytykset ja hidastukset. Kun tätä vertaa aikatauluaikaan, voi vakiohuippunopeudella 40 km/h laskea, että keskimäärin pysäkillä seisominen kestää 28 sekuntia. Ne pysäkillä seisomiset, jotka videolla näkyvät kokonaan, kestivät keskimäärin 22 sekuntia. Mutta videosta ei näe, paljonko kuvattu vuoro käytti aikaa linjan ajoon. Eli poikkesiko se aikataulustaan suuntaan tai toiseen.

Tämä kaikki pohjustukseksi sille, että video osoittaa, ettei tunnelista juurikaan ole iloa verrattuna liikenne-etuuksiin katutasossa.

Pysäkkien välisten ajoaikojen perusteella huippunopeus tunnelissa on 50 km/h ja katutasossa 39 km/h. U75:n olosuhteissa siis tunneloinnin etu on n. 25 % suurempi huippunopeus ja katutasossa esiintynyt 5:n ylimääräisen pysähdyksen pysähdyskerroin 1,185. U75:n keskimääräisellä 578 metrin pysäkkivälillä tunnelin linjanopeus olisi 23,9 km/h ja pintaradalla 21,2 km/h. Linjan ajoaika tunnelissa olisi 39,1 minuuttia, kokonaan pintaratana 44,2 minuuttia. Tunneloinnin etu U75:n tapauksessa on 13 % ajoaikaan.

Onko Düsseldorfissa oltu vallan tyhmiä, kun on tehty tunneleita, jos niistä on noin vähän etua? Ehkei tunnelointiin olisi lähdetty, jos asiaa olisi harkittu myöhemmin. Mutta Düsseldorfin tunnelit ovat selvästi lisäkapasiteettia raitioliikenteeseen samalla, kun ne tarjoavat hieman pintaliikennettä nopeampaa yhteyttä keskustan halki. Eikä ratikkatunneli ole niin kallis ratkaisu kuin helsinkiläinen raskasmetro.

Düsseldorf on Düsseldorf ja Helsinki on Helsinki. Raitioliikenteen tunnelointia voi meillä harkita sitten, kun Helsingin raitioliikenne on ensin sillä tasolla kuin U75:n pintaosuudet. Pysähdyskerroin lähellä yhtä eikä kahta ja linjanopeuden perusteena vähintään 40 km/h huippunopeus pysäkkien välillä. Vaihteet on siis muutettu syväuraisiksi ja vaunujen pyörät leveiksi. Kaarteet alkavat ja päättyvät siirtymäkaarilla ja autot eivät aja puoliksi ratikkakaistoilla. Jos sitten noin 70-metrisillä junilla kapasiteetti loppuu eikä löydy enää katuja, joille voi rakentaa raitiotien, on pakko hakea lisätilaa tunneleilla. Hinnasta ja palvelutason heikkenemisestä huolimatta. Mutta tuo aika taitaa olla vielä varsin kaukana tulevaisuudessa.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Itse kiinnitin huomiota opastinjärjestelmään, joka oli paljon enemmän, kuin vain liikennevaloetuudet. Opastimia oli muuallakin kuin risteyksissä. Minulle tuli vaikutelma, että järjestelmä pyrki järjestämään kerralla kulkutien seuraavalle pysäkille/asemalle asti ja siksi vaunu joutui odottamaan jonkin aikaa, ennen kuin se sai kulkuluvan pyskiltä lähtöä varten. Joka tapauksessa raitioteille on tehty selvästi oma opastinjärjestelmä, joka on sitten kytketty yhteen risteysten liikennevalojen kanssa.

Maanalaiset asemat olivat paljon pidempiä, kuin pysäkit. Ehkäpä noista on ollut alkuun tarkoitus tehdä oikea metro, mutta siitä olisi myöhemmin luovuttu? Se selittäisi tunneliosuuden. Niin tai näin, hyvin opettavainen pätkä, koska tuolla linjalla taitaa olla melkeinpä kaikki ratatyypit, joita pikaraitiotielinja voi käyttää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta Düsseldorfin tunnelit ovat selvästi lisäkapasiteettia raitioliikenteeseen samalla, kun ne tarjoavat hieman pintaliikennettä nopeampaa yhteyttä keskustan halki.


Lisäkapasiteettia mille? Koko luoteis-kaakkois-suuntainen liikenne kulkee tunnelissa, ja Wehrhahn-Linien myötä myös koillis-etelä-suuntainen liikenne siirtyy tunneliin. Tunneli on kyllä Düsseldorfissa ilmiselvästi korvaavaa kapasiteettia.




> Eikä ratikkatunneli ole niin kallis ratkaisu kuin helsinkiläinen raskasmetro.


Ja siksi Düsseldorfin uuden ratikkatunnelin hinta onkin vain reilu sata miljoonaa euroa per asema. Toisin kuin länsimetron, joka maksaa jopa reilu sata miljoonaa euroa per asema.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:26 ----------

Tässä vielä pari linkkiä lähdemateriaaliin: linjakartta, Wehrhahn-Linien esite

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja siksi Düsseldorfin uuden ratikkatunnelin hinta onkin vain reilu sata miljoonaa euroa per asema. Toisin kuin länsimetron, joka maksaa jopa reilu sata miljoonaa euroa per asema.


Tunnelin hinta itsessään lienee samaa tasoa, mutta helsinkiläisessä mallissa koko rata tehdään samojen normien mukaan kun taas Düsseldorfissa hyödynnetään mahdollisuutta tehdä laidemmalle edullisempaa rataa ja kevyempiä järjestelyjä. Kokonaisuutena kustannustao jää paljon edullisemmaksi tai kääntäen rataa voidaan tehdä paljon enemmän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tunnelin hinta itsessään lienee samaa tasoa, mutta helsinkiläisessä mallissa koko rata tehdään samojen normien mukaan kun taas Düsseldorfissa hyödynnetään mahdollisuutta tehdä laidemmalle edullisempaa rataa ja kevyempiä järjestelyjä. Kokonaisuutena kustannustao jää paljon edullisemmaksi tai kääntäen rataa voidaan tehdä paljon enemmän.


Totta kai, jos puhutaan siitä asiasta. Mutta jos Antero sanoo, että pikaratikkatunneli ei ole yhtä kallis kuin helsinkiläinen raskasmetro, ei minusta puhuta järjestelmätason vertailusta vaan tunnelien vertailusta. Eikä minusta ole mitenkään yllättävää, että pikaratikkatunneli ei ole yhtään halvempi. Pikaratikkatunnelia tekee myös paljon kalliimmaksi se, että asemia tarvitaan enemmän. Helsinkiläinen raskametrohan kompensoi asemien harvuutta linjanopeudella, mutta pikaratikka ei voi niin tehdä, koska järjestelmä perustuu vaihdottomuuteen. Siksi tuo Wehrhahn-Linien asemavälikin on puoli kilometriä. En sano, että metron 1,5 km asemaväli on optimaalisin palvelutaso, mutta tarkoitan vain, ettei pikaratikalla ole vaihtoehtoja siinä. Asemavälin on pakko olla erittäin lyhyt myös tunneliosuudella, koska asemaväli määräytyy sen halvan pintaradan pysäkkivälistä.

Siis pointtina, että ei minusta olla missään määrin vertailemassa sitä, onko pikaratikkatunneli kannattavampi kuin metro, vaan sitä kannattaako ratikkaa tunneloida.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta jos Antero sanoo, että pikaratikkatunneli ei ole yhtä kallis kuin helsinkiläinen raskasmetro, ei minusta puhuta järjestelmätason vertailusta vaan tunnelien vertailusta.


Ilmaisin itseäni epätäsmällisesti. Ajatukseni oli, että ratikkatunneli tarkoittaa sitä, että rataverkossa on jossain pätkä tunnelia, muuten ollaan pinnassa ja katutilassa. Kuten tässä U75:n tapauksessa. Samalla etäisyydellä Düsseldorfin keskustasta kun U75 ajaa sekakaistalla rakennetaan Espooseen tunnelimetroa, joka on aivan yhtä kallis siellä kuin Kaivokadun allakin. U75:n osuudet Neussissa ja Ellerissä eivät todellakaan ole kustannuksiltaan lähelläkään Düsselin keskustan tunneleita  jotka tarjoavat vain 13 % nopeutuksen.




> Siis pointtina, että ei minusta olla missään määrin vertailemassa sitä, onko pikaratikkatunneli kannattavampi kuin metro, vaan sitä kannattaako ratikkaa tunneloida.


Näin juuri. Tunneli ja tunneliasemat maksavat minkä maksavat riippumatta siitä, minkänimisiä vaunuja tai junia siellä kulkee. Rakenteelliset yksityiskohdat, kuten asemapituudet tai laiturikorkeudet eivät ratkaise, vaan tunnelin teko on aina äärimmäisen kallista. Espooseen tehdään lyhennettyjä asemia, mikä ei käytännössä säästä mitään. Düsselin Werhahnin asemat ovat matalalla laiturilla ja 2-raiteinen rata tehdään yhteen putkeen, mutta kallista on.

Ydinkysymys siitä, kannattaako ratikkaa tunneloida, ei ole minusta yksiselitteisesti ratkaistavissa, vaan kyse on olosuhteista. Esim. Strassbourgissa ei haluttu tehdä tunneleita, mutta oli pakko, kun muuten ei päästy rautatieaseman ali. Düsselissä ensimmänenkin tunneli noudattaa vanhaa katurataa, samoin tehdään rakenteilla olevan Werhahnin tunnelin kanssa. En ole perehtynyt laskelmiin, mutta epäilen, että luokkaa puolen miljardin investointi reittiä käyttävien linjojen 11,5 minuutin ajoajan lyhennykseen olisi järkevä. Etenkin kun otetaan huomioon kävelyyn syntyvä ajanhukka.

Pysyn kuitenkin tulkinnassani siitä, että Düsselin tunneleilla ei yritetä korvata pintaliikennettä vaan pikemmin täydennetään verkkoa luomalla hieman nopeampi yhteys. Kuten esim. tästä kartasta näkyy, Düsseldorfissa on kattava raitiotieverkko, eikä kahden keskustan halki vievän radan tunnelointi ole kuin pieni osa kokonaisuutta. Ajatus on aivan toinen kuin kaupungeissa kuten Helsinki, joissa tunneleiden ja niiden harvennettujen asemavälien kuvitellaan korvaavan tiheän maanpäällisen linja- ja pysäkkiverkon.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Minä väitteeni siitä, että pysäkkiväli on tekijä, jota muuttamalla voidaan lähetyä eniten pikaratikkanopeuksia perustuu sellaiseen skenaarioon, jossa  nykyinen Helsingin raitioverkon keskimääräinen 360 metrin pysäkkiväli tuplattaisiin tavanomaiselle Eurooppalaiselle pikaratikkatasolle eli 650-750 metriin. Tuollaisella muutoksella nopeus nousisi ilman muita mjuutoksia arviolta ainakin 20-25 %, samalla se helpottaisi liikennevaloetuuksien parantamista ja tekisi luonnolliseksi pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä.


Mä on ennenkin pyytänyt sulta tälle jotain perustelua, ja voi olla että muistan väärin etten ole niitä saanut, mutta miten ihmeessä pysäkkivälin pidentäminen helpottaa valoetuuksia? Siis kun minä ajattelen sitä niin päin, että jokainen pysäkki on kohta jossa voidaan hyväksyä että vihreä aalto ei toimi ihan sekunnilleen, koska siinä pysäkillä seistään kuitenkin.

----------


## petteri

> Onko Düsseldorfissa oltu vallan tyhmiä, kun on tehty tunneleita, jos niistä on noin vähän etua? Ehkei tunnelointiin olisi lähdetty, jos asiaa olisi harkittu myöhemmin. Mutta Düsseldorfin tunnelit ovat selvästi lisäkapasiteettia raitioliikenteeseen samalla, kun ne tarjoavat hieman pintaliikennettä nopeampaa yhteyttä keskustan halki. Eikä ratikkatunneli ole niin kallis ratkaisu kuin helsinkiläinen raskasmetro.
> 
> Düsseldorf on Düsseldorf ja Helsinki on Helsinki. Raitioliikenteen tunnelointia voi meillä harkita sitten, kun Helsingin raitioliikenne on ensin sillä tasolla kuin U75:n pintaosuudet. Pysähdyskerroin lähellä yhtä eikä kahta ja linjanopeuden perusteena vähintään 40 km/h huippunopeus pysäkkien välillä. Vaihteet on siis muutettu syväuraisiksi ja vaunujen pyörät leveiksi. Kaarteet alkavat ja päättyvät siirtymäkaarilla ja autot eivät aja puoliksi ratikkakaistoilla. Jos sitten noin 70-metrisillä junilla kapasiteetti loppuu eikä löydy enää katuja, joille voi rakentaa raitiotien, on pakko hakea lisätilaa tunneleilla. Hinnasta ja palvelutason heikkenemisestä huolimatta. Mutta tuo aika taitaa olla vielä varsin kaukana tulevaisuudessa.



Dusseldorfissa on pikaratikoita tunneloitu ja eristetty, koska pikaratikka ei toimi katutasossa kun vuoroväli tihenee ja muu liikenne tiivistyy riittävästi. 10 minuutin vuorovälillä ja hyvin leveillä kaduilla pikaratikalla on hyvät edellytykset, vuorovälin tihentyessä viiteen minuuttiin pärjätään vielä kadulla, jos risteävää liikennettä on vähän. Mutta kun mennään lyhyisiin vuoroväleihin lähellä  keskustaa ja muu liikenne vilkastuu riittävästi, pikaratikkakonsepti ei enää toim kadullai, siitä tulee väkisin hidas ratikka ilman tunneleita.

Dusseldorf on minusta oikein hyvä vertailukohta, sille mihin suuntaan Helsingissäkin raitioteitä olisi syytä kehittää.  Ennen Dusseldofin  ja rataverkon jakamista nopeaan sekä hitaaseen osaan kaikki ratikat olivat hitaita, Sitten nopea ja hidas raitioliikenne erotettiin sekä rakentamalla keskustaan, jossa ympäristö ja vuorotiheys oli nopealle stadtbahntyyppiselle liikenteelle sopimaton tunneli että modernisoimalla ja osin uudelleenrakentamalla keskustan ulkopuolella kulkevia linjoja.

Samanlainen kehityskulku olisi erittäin hyvä Helsingillekin. Siksi olisi syytä rakentaa Dusseldorfin tapaan tunneli isommille ja nopeammille ratikoille esimerkiksi Töölön metron reittiä, niin, että tunnelista olisi pääsy Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suuntiin. Tämä ratkaisu mahdollistaisi monien bussilinjojen korvaamisen stadtbahn-tyylisillä ratikoilla, joka ei pelkkää katuverkkoa käyttäen onnistu.

Mitä kalustoon tulee, usein maailmalla katukelpoisen ratikkakaluston raja on jossain 40-50 metrin välillä. Katukelpoisella tarkoitan kalustoa, jolla voidaan ajaa katutasossa järkevästi muunkinlaisia reittejä kuin Paciuksenkadun ja Huopalahdenkadun tapaisia todella leveitä valtaväyliä. 

Kun aletaan korvaamaan yhtään pidempiä bussilinjoja ratikoilla kaluston koko kyllä kasvaa aika lailla välttämättä. Jos kyse ei ole kovin lyhyistä reiteistä minusta hyvä kapasiteettimitoituksen peruslähtökohta voisi olla istumapaikkojen tarjoaminen ruuhkassa vähintään puolelle matkustajista. Tuo on käytännössä vähemmän kuin bussi-, juna- tai metroliikenteessä, mutta kuitenkin kohtuullinen kompromissa palvelutason ja kustannusten välillä.

Puolet istuu ruuhkassa palvelu edellyttää kyllä jo varsin pitkiä ratikoita ja 2,65 metrin kalustoleveys olisi hyvin toivottavaa, jotta neljä paikkaa mahtuisi kunnolla rinnan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:56 ----------




> Mä on ennenkin pyytänyt sulta tälle jotain perustelua, ja voi olla että muistan väärin etten ole niitä saanut, mutta miten ihmeessä pysäkkivälin pidentäminen helpottaa valoetuuksia? Siis kun minä ajattelen sitä niin päin, että jokainen pysäkki on kohta jossa voidaan hyväksyä että vihreä aalto ei toimi ihan sekunnilleen, koska siinä pysäkillä seistään kuitenkin.


Pysäkkien vähentäminen helpottaa valoetuuksien rakentamista, kun ratikalle on helpompi rakentaa vihreää aaltoa, Jokainen pysäkki- tai lisäpysähdys tuo liikenteeseen lisää varianssia joka vaikeuttaa liikennevaloetuuksien rakentamista.

Jos vuoroväli on liikennevaloetuuksien kannalta helppo, kuten vaikka 10 minuuttia suuntaansa pysäkkiväli ei vaikuta yhtä paljon kuin jos vuoroväli tihenee tuota haastavammaksi.

----------


## teme

> Totta kai, jos puhutaan siitä asiasta. Mutta jos Antero sanoo, että pikaratikkatunneli ei ole yhtä kallis kuin helsinkiläinen raskasmetro, ei minusta puhuta järjestelmätason vertailusta vaan tunnelien vertailusta. Eikä minusta ole mitenkään yllättävää, että pikaratikkatunneli ei ole yhtään halvempi. Pikaratikkatunnelia tekee myös paljon kalliimmaksi se, että asemia tarvitaan enemmän. Helsinkiläinen raskametrohan kompensoi asemien harvuutta linjanopeudella, mutta pikaratikka ei voi niin tehdä, koska järjestelmä perustuu vaihdottomuuteen. Siksi tuo Wehrhahn-Linien asemavälikin on puoli kilometriä. En sano, että metron 1,5 km asemaväli on optimaalisin palvelutaso, mutta tarkoitan vain, ettei pikaratikalla ole vaihtoehtoja siinä. Asemavälin on pakko olla erittäin lyhyt myös tunneliosuudella, koska asemaväli määräytyy sen halvan pintaradan pysäkkivälistä.
> 
> Siis pointtina, että ei minusta olla missään määrin vertailemassa sitä, onko pikaratikkatunneli kannattavampi kuin metro, vaan sitä kannattaako ratikkaa tunneloida.


Suhtautuisin jotenkin suopeammin niihin ratikkatunnelivisioihin jos niistä tunneleista pääsisi ratikka ulos. Otetaan nyt vähän pöhkö fiktiivinen esimerkki että mitä tarkoitan:
- Oletetaan tunneli Paciuksenkadulta Kampin alemmalla asemalla, ja pintaan Kalevankadun päässä siitä missä on nyt Stockan parkin sisäänajo.
- Linja 4 ajaa niin kuin nyt paitsi 10 min vuorovälillä, linja 4T niin kuin tunneli taas 10 min vuorovälillä Töölön ali tunnelissa.
- Se mitä tällä saataisiin olisi sekä palveleva nelonen että pikanelonen, lisäksi Kampin metroasemalta pääsisi yhdellä vaihdolla ja yksillä portailla esim. Senaatintorille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:18 ----------




> Pysäkkien vähentäminen helpottaa valoetuuksien rakentamista, kun ratikalle on helpompi rakentaa vihreää aaltoa, Jokainen pysäkki- tai lisäpysähdys tuo liikenteeseen lisää varianssia joka vaikeuttaa liikennevaloetuuksien rakentamista.


Saisko tästä nyt vähän ratakiskoa? Siis jos liikennevaloja on vaikka 150 metrin välein, niin 300 metrin pysäkinvälillä pitää saada hoidettua niin että sen jälkeen kun pysäkin jälkeinen valo vaihtuu niin myös se yksi valo pysäkkien välillä on samassa rytmissä. 600 metrin pysäkinvälillä pitää hoitaa samaan rytmiin kolmet valot / risteykset. Sen seuraavan pysäkin jälkeisen valon ja pysäkkiä edeltävän valon synkka ei ole niin tarkkaa, koska pysäkkiaika voi joustaa esim. 15 ja 20 sekunnin välillä. Silmämääräisesti kuten joku tuossa aiemmin mainitsi noi Dusseldofrin valot näyttää toimivan noin, eli varmistetaan esteetön kulku pysäkkiväli kerrallaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pysyn kuitenkin tulkinnassani siitä, että Düsselin tunneleilla ei yritetä korvata pintaliikennettä vaan pikemmin täydennetään verkkoa luomalla hieman nopeampi yhteys.


Eli jos Mannerheimintieltä siirretään kaikki ratikat tunneliin, jossa on asemia yhtä tiheässä tai lähes yhtä tiheässä kuin Manskulla, se ei ole pintaliikenteen korvaamista vaan verkon täydentämistä? Juuri noinhan Düsseldorfissa ollaan myös tekemässä. Älä nyt oikeasti viitsi käyttää harhaanjohtavaa retoriikkaa, kun ilmiselvästi kyse on korvaamisesta: pinnalta häipyy tasan yhtä paljon yhteyksiä kuin pinnan alle siirretään. Totta kai Düsseldorfissa on myös pintayhteyksiä muualla. Mutta niinhän Helsingissäkin on. Onko itämetrokin siis verkon täydennys nopeammalla yhteydellä, koska hitaampia pintayhteyksiä on muualla Helsingissä niin paljon? Ajaahan metron rinnallakin paljon muita linjoja, jopa ratikoita.

----------


## petteri

> Eli jos Mannerheimintieltä siirretään kaikki ratikat tunneliin, jossa on asemia yhtä tiheässä tai lähes yhtä tiheässä kuin Manskulla, se ei ole pintaliikenteen korvaamista vaan verkon täydentämistä? Juuri noinhan Düsseldorfissa ollaan myös tekemässä.


Mannerheimintieltä ei ole tarpeen siirtää kaikkia ratikoita tunneliin, vain uudentyylinen pikaratikkamainen liikenne käyttäisi tunnelia. Ei Dusseldorfissakaan ole kaikkia kadulla kulkevia hitaita lopetettu, vaan niiden rinnalle on kehitetty nopeampaa liikennettä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei Dusseldorfissakaan ole kaikkia kadulla kulkevia hitaita lopetettu, vaan niiden rinnalle on kehitetty nopeampaa liikennettä.


Nicht, nicht. Düsseldorfissa tunnelin kanssa nimenomaan ei kulje rinnakkaisia pintaratikoita. Tietenkään tunneliin ei ole siirretty kaikkia ratikoita, vaan vain ne yhteydet, jotka tunneli on korvannut. Mutta tunneli nimenomaan on korvannut ja uusi tunneli myös tulee korvaamaan yhteyksiä, ei täydentämään. Näkeehän sen nyt Sokea Reettakin, että Wehrhahn-Linien asemat ovat yksi yhteen nykyisten Heinrich-Heine-Alleen pysäkkien kanssa.

Ja on myös varmaa, että jos Helsingissä tunneloitaisiin ratikoita, ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto on siirtää sinne Manskun kaikki ratikat ja tarjota Manskun täysin korvaava palvelu. Siinä on sitten täysin epärelevanttia, jos Topeliuksenkatua-Runeberginkatua ajetaan pintaratikoita. Se ei tarkoita, etteikö Mannerheimintiellä tunneli olisi korvannut Mannerheimintien pintayhteydet.

----------


## petteri

> Ja on myös varmaa, että jos Helsingissä tunneloitaisiin ratikoita, ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto on siirtää sinne Manskun kaikki ratikat ja tarjota Manskun täysin korvaava palvelu. Siinä on sitten täysin epärelevanttia, jos Topeliuksenkatua-Runeberginkatua ajetaan pintaratikoita. Se ei tarkoita, etteikö Mannerheimintiellä tunneli olisi korvannut Mannerheimintien pintayhteydet.


Miksi kaikkien ratikoiden poistaminen Mannerheimintieltä on mielestäsi järkevää? Nykyään Mannerheimintie Töölön tullin eteläpuolella on kyllä sopimaton nopealle raitioliikenteelle vuorotiheyden ja vilkkaan liikenteen vuoksi. Myöskään isokokoinen kalusto ei oikein mahdu katuverkkoon.

Töölön metron tyyppinen pikaratikkatunneli mahdollistaisi kyllä laajaa bussiliikenteen korvaamista, joka mahdollistaisi ehkä bussikaistojen poistamisia, samalla nykyisiä ratikkakaistoja voisi parantaa, jalkakäytäviä levittää ja muutenkin muuttaa Mannerheimintietä ja Runeberginkatua miellyttävämmäksi ympäristöksi. 

Pikaratikkatunneliin menisi Helsingin tapauksessa suuri osa Mannerheimintien ja Topeliuksenkadun bussiliikenteestä.

----------


## Nrg

> Näin juuri. Tunneli ja tunneliasemat maksavat minkä maksavat riippumatta siitä, minkänimisiä vaunuja tai junia siellä kulkee. Rakenteelliset yksityiskohdat, kuten asemapituudet tai laiturikorkeudet eivät ratkaise, vaan tunnelin teko on aina äärimmäisen kallista.


Hei hei hei, liikkuupas tällä foorumilla huomattavan ristiriitaista tietoa! Juurihan saimme kuulla Oikean Totuuden, jota on muuten syytä uskoa, olevan:




> Perustunneli voidaan rakentaa huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin raskaat juna- ja metrotunnelit. Perustunneli on kokonaisuudessaan kevyempi ja pienempi kuin verrattuna juna- ja metrotunneleihin. Kaarteet ja kaltevuus kaikki kevyempää. Asemat pienempiä ja kevyempiä varustukseltaan.


Olen nyt jokseenkin hämmentynyt. Väittääkö alan koulutuksen käynyt DI nyt aivan tosissaan, että tunnelin kaivaminen maksaa ihan yhtä paljon, vaikka rakentavalla henkilöstöllä olisi tarkoitus rakentaa tunnelia ratikkaa eikä metroa varten? Vaikkapa ihan vain "perustunnelia", suoraa väylää kohti paratiisia?

----------


## petteri

> Nicht, nicht. Düsseldorfissa tunnelin kanssa nimenomaan ei kulje rinnakkaisia pintaratikoita. Tietenkään tunneliin ei ole siirretty kaikkia ratikoita, vaan vain ne yhteydet, jotka tunneli on korvannut. Mutta tunneli nimenomaan on korvannut ja uusi tunneli myös tulee korvaamaan yhteyksiä, ei täydentämään. Näkeehän sen nyt Sokea Reettakin, että Wehrhahn-Linien asemat ovat yksi yhteen nykyisten Heinrich-Heine-Alleen pysäkkien kanssa.


Ainakaan Dusseldorfin nykyisen merkittävältä osin neliraiteisen tunnelin  rakentamisen yhteydessä ei vähennetty järin paljon keskustan katuratikkaliikennettä, vaan nopeampaa liikennettä lähinnä laajennettiin ja muutamia keskeisiä katuja rauhoitettiin. Dusseldorfin nykyisin käytössä olevaa tunneliverkostoa ei  ole rakennettu kerralla, ensimmäinen osa otettiin käyttöön vuonna 1988 ja sen jälkeen järjestelmää on laajennettu vuosina 1993 ja 2002.

Tässä kuva Dusseldorfin verkosta vuodelta 1979, tämä on raitiotielinjasto ennen uudistuksia:

http://www.tundria.com/trams/DEU/Dusseldorf-1979.gif

Ja tässä nykyinen reitistö:

http://www.tundria.com/trams/DEU/Dusseldorf-2010.shtml

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainakaan Dusseldorfin nykyisen merkittävältä osin neliraiteisen tunnelin  rakentamisen yhteydessä ei vähennetty järin paljon keskustan katuratikkaliikennettä, vaan nopeampaa liikennettä lähinnä laajennettiin ja muutamia keskeisiä katuja rauhoitettiin.


Siltä näyttää. Düsseldorfin ratikoiden historia ei ole minulle tuttu. Silti tämä Wehrhahn-Linien on ilmiselvästi ratikoita korvaava. Olen varma, että sille siirretään kaikki Heinrich-Heine-Alleen ratikat, koska olisi outoa jollei siirrettäisi, kun pysäkit vastaavat yksi yhteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:57 ----------




> Miksi kaikkien ratikoiden poistaminen Mannerheimintieltä on mielestäsi järkevää?


Koska tunnelihanketta ei ikinä saada järkevästi perusteltua muuten kuin siirtämällä kaikki. Ensinnäkin se tunneli todella vaatii pikaratikkamaisen pysähdystiheyden eli asema puolen kilometrin välein. Muuten sen palvelutaso ei riitä kompensoimaan sen hitautta, joka syntyy sen lyhyestä pysäkkivälistä sen tunnelin ulkopuolella. Samasta syystä kuin lähijunien palvelutaso keskustassa on nyt sietämättömän huono, kun niillä pääsee Suomen tiheimmällä alueella, parinsadantuhannen ihmisen vaikutuspiirissä, kahteen pisteeseen, ja siksi tarvitaan se Pisara. Ja sitten kun se on rakennettu sellaiseksi, ei ole mitään järkeä pitää enää täysin vastaavaa pintarataa. Sen huoltokin maksaa kuitenkin jotain.

Lisäksi se tunnelointi kokonaan vapauttaisi erittäin paljon mahdollisuuksia tehdä poikittaisratoja. 0-Jokeri, 8-linja ja Tiederatikka eivät olisi enää mitenkään sidoksissa vertikaalilinjoihin. Olisikohan muitakin? Tästä tullee paljon ihan nopeushyötyjäkin.

Ja jo ihan henkisesti olisi vaikea perustella, jos Mansku revittäisiin moneksi vuodeksi auki, eikä sieltä siltikään lähtisi ratikat pois. Ratikoiden käyttämälle tilalle olisi muutakin käyttöä kuin henkilöautoliikenteen kaistoille. Jalkakäytävien leventäminen, kunnon pyöräkaistat ja toimivat bussikaistat laadukkaine pysäkkeineen ja viihtyisä keskisaareke olisivat merkittäviä kaupunkisuunnittelun hyötyjä. Näitä ei saada osittaisella siirtämisellä. Olisi tyhmää kärsiä tunnelin haitat, jollei hyötyjä ulosmitattaisi täysimääräisesti.

Täydentäviä pintayhteyksiä kuitenkin jäisi, kuten pitääkin, vähän eri reitille eli Topeliuksenkadulle ja Runeberginkadulle.

Ja tässä nyt ajattelen nimenomaan tuota Düsseldorfin Wehrhahn-Linieniä vastaavaa ratkaisua. Ihan toinen asia on sitten se, jollei Manskun ratikoita korvatakaan Manskun kanssa yksi yhteen menevillä linjoilla.

----------


## petteri

> Siltä näyttää. Düsseldorfin ratikoiden historia ei ole minulle tuttu. Silti tämä Wehrhahn-Linien on ilmiselvästi ratikoita korvaava. Olen varma, että sille siirretään kaikki Heinrich-Heine-Alleen ratikat, koska olisi outoa jollei siirrettäisi, kun pysäkit vastaavat yksi yhteen.


Minustakin vaikuttaa luultavalta, että tuon tunnelointiprojektin ansiosta Heinrick-Heine-Allee muuttuu vilkkaimmalta osalta jonkinlaiseksi puistoalueen ja kävelykadun yhdistelmäksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jos nyt olen yhtään ymmärtänyt düsseldorfilaisten suunnitelmia, niin tuonne Wehrhahn-tunneliin sijoitetaan uudet U-sarjan linjat U71, U72 ja U73. Niillä sitten korvataan samoja 700-sarjan raitiolinjoja, jotka tuolla suunnalla ovat tähän saakka liikennöineet. Nämä uudet U-linjat poikkeavat aika lailla vanhoista Stadtbahn-linjoista: U71 - 73:lla tullaan käyttämään matalalattiakalustoa ja laiturikorkeudetkin toteutetaan sen mukaan. Perinteisillä Stadtbahn-linjoilla on varsinkin tunneliosuuksilla korkeat laiturit. Reuna-alueilla on kuitenkin matalampiakin laitureita ja siksi kalustossa on eri laiturikorkeuksille taipuvat portaikkoratkaisut. Stadtbahn-vaunu matalan laiturin kohdalla Neussissa = jonkun matkan päässä Düsseldorfin keskustasta. Uusille linjoille (U71 - 73) tullaan käsitykseni mukaan sijoittamaan tällaisia matalalattiavaunuja.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Siltä näyttää. Düsseldorfin ratikoiden historia ei ole minulle tuttu. Silti tämä Wehrhahn-Linien on ilmiselvästi ratikoita korvaava. Olen varma, että sille siirretään kaikki Heinrich-Heine-Alleen ratikat, koska olisi outoa jollei siirrettäisi, kun pysäkit vastaavat yksi yhteen.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:57 ----------
> Koska tunnelihanketta ei ikinä saada järkevästi perusteltua muuten kuin siirtämällä kaikki. Ensinnäkin se tunneli todella vaatii pikaratikkamaisen pysähdystiheyden eli asema puolen kilometrin välein. Muuten sen palvelutaso ei riitä kompensoimaan sen hitautta, joka syntyy sen lyhyestä pysäkkivälistä sen tunnelin ulkopuolella. Samasta syystä kuin lähijunien palvelutaso keskustassa on nyt sietämättömän huono, kun niillä pääsee Suomen tiheimmällä alueella, parinsadantuhannen ihmisen vaikutuspiirissä, kahteen pisteeseen, ja siksi tarvitaan se Pisara. Ja sitten kun se on rakennettu sellaiseksi, ei ole mitään järkeä pitää enää täysin vastaavaa pintarataa. Sen huoltokin maksaa kuitenkin jotain.
> 
> Lisäksi se tunnelointi kokonaan vapauttaisi erittäin paljon mahdollisuuksia tehdä poikittaisratoja. 0-Jokeri, 8-linja ja Tiederatikka eivät olisi enää mitenkään sidoksissa vertikaalilinjoihin. Olisikohan muitakin? Tästä tullee paljon ihan nopeushyötyjäkin.
> 
> Ja jo ihan henkisesti olisi vaikea perustella, jos Mansku revittäisiin moneksi vuodeksi auki, eikä sieltä siltikään lähtisi ratikat pois. Ratikoiden käyttämälle tilalle olisi muutakin käyttöä kuin henkilöautoliikenteen kaistoille. Jalkakäytävien leventäminen, kunnon pyöräkaistat ja toimivat bussikaistat laadukkaine pysäkkeineen ja viihtyisä keskisaareke olisivat merkittäviä kaupunkisuunnittelun hyötyjä. Näitä ei saada osittaisella siirtämisellä. Olisi tyhmää kärsiä tunnelin haitat, jollei hyötyjä ulosmitattaisi täysimääräisesti.
> 
> Täydentäviä pintayhteyksiä kuitenkin jäisi, kuten pitääkin, vähän eri reitille eli Topeliuksenkadulle ja Runeberginkadulle.


En nyt ihan suoraan osta tuota idea... Minusta Mannerheimintien kaltaiselta korttelikaupungin pääkadulta ei voi poistaa pintajoukkoliikennettä ilman että koko joukkoliikennekaupungin idea romutetaan. Tässä pintaradassa on kuitenkin useamman minuutin verran nopeuttamisvaraa nykyiseen nähden Lasipalatsi-Munkkiniemi ja Lasipalatsi-Ruskeasuo väleillä.

Sitten jos nämä nopeuttamistoimenpiteiden avulla saavutettavat matka-ajat Hakamäentien tason ja Helsingin niemen välillä eivät tyydytä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä (mittasuureena esim. säteistäisten joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien määrä vs. poikittaisväylillä ajavien autoilijoiden määrä), niin minusta voisi olla aika suunnitella säteittäisiä "toisen tason" yhteyksiä, joilla on Helsingin kantakaupungin alueella pysäkkeinä esim. Meilahti, Ooppera/Töölöntori ja Kamppi.

Tämä ei todellakaan tule edes raitiotietunnelina olemaan halpa, mutta kuitenkin asemien mittasuhteet tulevat olemaan 1/3-1/2 osa Pisaran mittasuhteista (katukelpoiset 75 m pitkät junat vs. 3 x Sm5 junat, jotka ovat 225 m pitkiä). Samoin raitiotiekaluston vaatima raidegeometria mahdollistaisi ympäröivien rakennusten pohjakerrosten ja kallioperän niin salliessa asemien tuomisen mahdollisimman lähelle maanpintaan, joilloin on mahdollista säästää hissi- ja liukuporraskuilujen pituuksissa ja mahdollisesti myös pelastusteiden mitoituksessa.

Eli tiivistettynä: Minusta säteittäisten raitiotietunnelien järkevyys Helsingin kantakaupungin alueella on hyvin pitkälti kiinni siitä, että mitä niillä saadaan vs. nykyisestä selvästi kehitetty pintaliikenne. Ilkeästi sanoen minusta pintaliikenteen kehittämistä tavalla tai toisella vastustavat saisivat maksaa tunneliratkaisunsa omasta pussistaan. Voisi sen jälkeen ruveta kiinnostamaan pintaliikenteen kehittäminen, vaikka siinä joutuisi muutaman myyntiedustajan varpaille astumaankin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli tiivistettynä: Minusta säteittäisten raitiotietunnelien järkevyys Helsingin kantakaupungin alueella on hyvin pitkälti kiinni siitä, että mitä niillä saadaan vs. nykyisestä selvästi kehitetty pintaliikenne. Ilkeästi sanoen minusta pintaliikenteen kehittämistä tavalla tai toisella vastustavat saisivat maksaa tunneliratkaisunsa omasta pussistaan. Voisi sen jälkeen ruveta kiinnostamaan pintaliikenteen kehittäminen, vaikka siinä joutuisi muutaman myyntiedustajan varpaille astumaankin.


Näen tilanteen samoin. U75:n esimerkki osoittaa, että tunnelin hyöty itse joukkoliikenteen kannalta on häviävän pieni. Nopeutta voi hieman nostaa, mutta tasonvaihdon aika syö hyödyn jokaiselta tunneliaseman käyttäjältä.

U75:n esimerkissä käytännön olematon hyöty tulee hyvin esille, koska Dusselin tunnelissa pysäkkiväliä ei ole kasvatettu. Pysäkkivälin kasvattaminen onkin tunneliratkaisuissa se tekijä, joka niiden nopeutta nostaa. Mutta voihan pysäkkiväliä kasvattaa pintaradallakin, eli pitkä pysäkkiväli ei ole tunnelin ominaisuus, eikä pysäkkiväliin liittyvät asiat tunnelin etu tai haitta. Ei edes sen osalta, että tunnelissa voi aina olla tekniikan sallima vapaa nopeus pysäkkien välillä. Sillä pintaratkaisussa päästään samaan tilanteeseen, jos vain tehostetaan eristystä. Ja aitaaminen on aina halvempaa kuin tunneli, vaikka nopeusrajoitus on sama. Sama koskee myös vilkkaita risteyksiä. Pintaradalle voi tehdä alituksen tai ylityksen paljon halvemmalla kuin jatkuvan tunnelin.

Tunnelin ainoaksi hyödyksi jää katutilan vapautuminen muuhun kuin raidejoukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Tämä ei ole joukkoliikenteelle mikään etu eikä hyöty. Werhahn-tunnelin esitteestä ei käynyt selväksi, mitä vapautuvalla katutilalla tehdään, vaikka etuna sanottiin olevan raitiotien tilan uusi käyttö. Nykyisen tunnelin vapauttama katutila on käytetty puhtaasti autoilun hyväksi, esimerkiksi pysäköintitilan lisäämiseen viistopysäköinnillä. Varsin kalliita ovat näin saadut parkkiruudut. Eikä asemalta ennen ratikkakatuna lähtenyt Friedrich-Ebert-Strasse ole nykyään yhtään sen viihtyisämpi kuin silloin, kun olen itsekin matkustanut siinä B80-sarjan Stadtbahn-vaunuilla. Viihtyisämmäksi ja liikkeidenkin eduksi houkuttelevammaksi katu olisi muuttunut muuttamalla se raitiokävelykaduksi.

Kuten Nakkiputka kirjoitti, maksakoon tunnelifriikit itse tunnelinsa, niin huomaavat, etteivät hyödyt ole suhteessa kustannuksiin. Nähtiinhän tämä jo Hesassa keskustatunnelin kanssa: keskustan kauppiaiden kiinnostus lopahti, kun heille tarjottiin mahdollisuutta rahoittaa hyödylliseksi sanomansa tunneli itse.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli tiivistettynä: Minusta säteittäisten raitiotietunnelien järkevyys Helsingin kantakaupungin alueella on hyvin pitkälti kiinni siitä, että mitä niillä saadaan vs. nykyisestä selvästi kehitetty pintaliikenne.


No minähän en pyrkinyt missään nimessä toteamaan, olisiko se kannattavaa ylipäätään. Mutta minusta jos Manskun ratikoita siirretään tunneliin, ne on siirrettävä sinne kaikki. Tai sitten ei ollenkaan, minkä itsekin uskon olevan se parempi vaihtoehto.

Toinen asia on sitten uusien yhteyksien tekeminen tunneliratkaisuna. Minusta olisi kaikin puolin hyvä, jos Töölön metrosta piirrettäisiin uusi suunnitelma siten, että se tehtäisiin Viikin ja Laajasalon pikaratikat yhdistämällä Töölön kautta. Toinen asia on sitten, kannattaako sitä sen jälkeen missään vaiheessa lähteä tekemään, mutta olisi hyvä testata sitä vähän enemmän kuin tupakka-askin kannella. Mutta siinä tosiaan törmätään siihen ongelmaan, että pikaratikalle sopii erittäin huonosti harva pysäkkiväli keskustassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:15 ----------




> Mutta voihan pysäkkiväliä kasvattaa pintaradallakin, eli pitkä pysäkkiväli ei ole tunnelin ominaisuus, eikä pysäkkiväliin liittyvät asiat tunnelin etu tai haitta.


Paitsi että meidän Espaa vastaavassa ympäristössä ei voi ajaa 60-80 km/h, vaikka pysäkkiväli olisikin pitkä.

----------


## petteri

> Toinen asia on sitten uusien yhteyksien tekeminen tunneliratkaisuna. Minusta olisi kaikin puolin hyvä, jos Töölön metrosta piirrettäisiin uusi suunnitelma siten, että se tehtäisiin Viikin ja Laajasalon pikaratikat yhdistämällä Töölön kautta. Toinen asia on sitten, kannattaako sitä sen jälkeen missään vaiheessa lähteä tekemään, mutta olisi hyvä testata sitä vähän enemmän kuin tupakka-askin kannella.


Dusseldorfin ja muuallakin menestyvien pikaratikkaratkaisujen perusteella näin todellakin kannattaisi tehdä. Ilman tunnelointia Helsingin bussiliikennettä ei voida siirtää raiteille, kun kaduilla ei ole tilaa eikä nopeutta.

Selvityksessä pitäisi olla ainakin tunneliyhteydet Keskustasta Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suuntiin, varmaan Esplanadi - Kamppi - Töölö  pätkä olisi ainakin yhteistä. Lisäksi samassa yhteydessä pitäisi pitäisi tunnelia Pasilasta - Tukholmankadulle tai Paciuksenkadulle. Se riittääkö kaksiraiteinen tunneliratkaisu tarvittavalle vuorotiheydelle ei ole ihan selvää, vaan tuossa pitäisi samalla selvittää, mitä maksaisi tunneliratkaisu joka olisi neljäraiteinen ainakin vilkkaimmilta osiltaan. (Dusseldorfissa vilkkain reitin osa on myös neliraiteinen. Asemat ovat kallein osa rakentamista, mutta kuinka paljon niiden hinta nousee, jos raiteita on enemmän?

----------


## teme

Niemeltä pohjoiseen suurin piirtein Helsinginkadun tasosta kyllä löytyy keskeisiin pohjois- ja itäsuuntiin (sieltä ne bussitkin tulee) valmiita maakäytäviä ihan hyvin eristetyllekin radalle ilman että tarvitsee mennä maan alla. Päärata nyt ilmeisenä esimerkkinä. Vaikka jotenkin näin, yksi ainoa pidempi tunneli Hakaniemeen punaisella http://goo.gl/maps/HDQFZ

Hesarilta etelään puhutaan käytännössä parin kilometrin päättyvistä matkoista, en nyt laittaisi kauheasti ruutia ja rahaa siihen että niistä saa jonkun minuutin pois menemällä maan alle. Mitä tulee keskusta läpiajamiseen, niin miksi ihmeessä ajaa keskustan läpi? Kun kyse ei ole metrosta, niin ei raiteet tai yksittäiset linjat niin kauheasti maksa, eli niitä ei kannata väkisin keskittää yhteen putkeen. Siis jos nyt otetaan esimerkiksi väli Meilahti - Kalasatama, niin onhan se nyt fiksuinta mennä suoraan ja pinnassa eikä niin että tehdään mutkaa keskustan ali.

----------


## petteri

> Hesarilta etelään puhutaan käytännössä parin kilometrin päättyvistä matkoista, en nyt laittaisi kauheasti ruutia ja rahaa siihen että niistä saa jonkun minuutin pois menemällä maan alle. Mitä tulee keskusta läpiajamiseen, niin miksi ihmeessä ajaa keskustan läpi? Kun kyse ei ole metrosta, niin ei raiteet tai yksittäiset linjat niin kauheasti maksa, eli niitä ei kannata väkisin keskittää yhteen putkeen. Siis jos nyt otetaan esimerkiksi väli Meilahti - Kalasatama, niin onhan se nyt fiksuinta mennä suoraan ja pinnassa eikä niin että tehdään mutkaa keskustan ali.


Kyse ei ole vain ajansäästöstä, vaan siitä että bussiliikenteen laajamittaisen raiteille siirtämisen vaatimat uudet linjat eivät mahdu nykyiseen rataverkkoon ja käytettävä kalusto on osin liian isoa ydinkeskustan kaduille. 

Sinänsä maantasoisten käytävien selvittäminen on ihan ok, mutta kyllä ratojen pitää ulottua keskustaan asti. Kunhan Pisararata ensin valmistuu, sen vapauttamaa kapasiteettia voitaisiin kyllä hyödyntää esimerkiksi duoraitiovaunuille, silloin olisi kyllä mahdollista laajentaa raitioliikennettä myös ilman tunneleita. Ikävä kyllä vaan rautatiealueen käyttö on aikamoisen byrokratian takana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyse ei ole vain ajansäästöstä, vaan siitä että bussiliikenteen laajamittaisen raiteille siirtämisen vaatimat uudet linjat eivät mahdu nykyiseen rataverkkoon ja käytettävä kalusto on osin liian isoa ydinkeskustan kaduille.


Miten voit väittää, ettei bussien korvaamiselle raiteilla ole tilaa, kun bussiliikenne vaatii enemmän tilaa kuin raitioliikenne? Yhden ratikkakaistan kapasiteetti on 3-4 kertaa bussikaistan kapasiteetti, kun lasketaan samalla täyttöasteella ja muulla palvelutasolla.




> Kunhan Pisararata ensin valmistuu, sen vapauttamaa kapasiteettia voitaisiin kyllä hyödyntää esimerkiksi duoraitiovaunuille, silloin olisi kyllä mahdollista laajentaa raitioliikennettä myös ilman tunneleita.


Mitä kapasiteettia Pisara vapauttaa? Missä poistetaan bussi- tai ratikkakaista Pisaran rakentamisen seurauksena?

Pisara vähentää junan ja suunniteltujen Pisara-asemien välillä nyt tehtäviä ratikka-, bussi- ja metromatkoja. Mutta katuja ja raiteita, joita näillä reiteillä nyt on käytössä, ei voi poistaa. Eli Pisara ei vapauta katutilaa missään, mikä on ominaista kaikille tunneleille, joissa asemaväli ylittää kävelyetäisyyden ja tunnelin rinnalle tarvitaan pintaliikennettä.

Dusseldorfissa tunnelit ja uusi tunneli tehdään samoille pysäkeille ja pysäkkivälille kuin pintaliikenne. Siksi on ollut mahdollista purkaa tunnelin kohdalla aiemmin ollut raitiotierata - ja antaa lisää tilaa autoille. Helsingissä ja Espoossa tämä sama kuvio toteutuu vain motareilla ja pääkaduilla, joiden rinnalla metro on poistamassa busseja autoilijoiden iloksi.

Ainoa keino lisätä liikenteen palvelutasoa ja tehostaa katutilan käyttöä kuin myös tehdä tilaa jalankululle ja pyöräilylle on moderni raitiotie. Ja sen voi tehdä katutasolle. Tunnelointi vain maksaa ja palvelee autoilua.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Minusta olisi kaikin puolin hyvä, jos Töölön metrosta piirrettäisiin uusi suunnitelma siten, että se tehtäisiin Viikin ja Laajasalon pikaratikat yhdistämällä Töölön kautta. Toinen asia on sitten, kannattaako sitä sen jälkeen missään vaiheessa lähteä tekemään, mutta olisi hyvä testata sitä vähän enemmän kuin tupakka-askin kannella.


Näin olen ajatellut. Tutkittaisiin kerralla tämä ja sopivia skenaarioita pinnalla. Silloin nähdään paljonko tulee maksamaan, jos pinnalla ei ole valmiutta tehdä kipeitä ratkaisuja.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä kapasiteettia Pisara vapauttaa? Missä poistetaan bussi- tai ratikkakaista Pisaran rakentamisen seurauksena?
> 
> Pisara vähentää junan ja suunniteltujen Pisara-asemien välillä nyt tehtäviä ratikka-, bussi- ja metromatkoja. Mutta katuja ja raiteita, joita näillä reiteillä nyt on käytössä, ei voi poistaa. Eli Pisara ei vapauta katutilaa missään, mikä on ominaista kaikille tunneleille, joissa asemaväli ylittää kävelyetäisyyden ja tunnelin rinnalle tarvitaan pintaliikennettä.


Pisaran rakentaminen lisää käytettävissä olevaa kapasiteettia Helsingin aseman ja Pasilan välillä, joka on junaverkon pahin pullonkaula. Kun Pisara on valmis voidaan tuolla välillä ajaa nykyistä enemmän vuoroja, olivat ne sitten kaukojunia, lähijunia tai ratikoita.




> Ainoa keino lisätä liikenteen palvelutasoa ja tehostaa katutilan käyttöä kuin myös tehdä tilaa jalankululle ja pyöräilylle on moderni raitiotie. Ja sen voi tehdä katutasolle. Tunnelointi vain maksaa ja palvelee autoilua.


Helsingissä on jo nykyään raitiotiet ja pääkadut ovat täydessä käytössä, lisäksi osa pääkaduista (esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie ja Hämeenkatu) ovat nykyisellään aika lailla "vanhentuneita" ja nopeudet ovat turhan korkeita. Katutason kapasiteettia ei ole uusille nopeille raitioteille ja katuympäristön parantaminen vaatisi bussikaistojenkin korvaamista sekaliikennekaistoilla, jolloin esimerkiksi Mannerheimintielllä olisi kapeilla alueilla vain ratikkakaista ja sekaliikennekaista eli yksi kaista nykyistä vähemmän. 

Bussikaistoja ei kuitenkaan voida poistaa ja ympäristöä kehittää, jos liikennettä ei hoideta muuten. Kun katutasoon ei mahdu nykyistä enempää ratikoita, bussikaistojen kapasiteetti kannattaa siirtää maan alle ja muuttaa bussivuoroja pikaratikoiksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pisaran rakentaminen lisää käytettävissä olevaa kapasiteettia Helsingin aseman ja Pasilan välillä, joka on junaverkon pahin pullonkaula. Kun Pisara on valmis voidaan tuolla välillä ajaa nykyistä enemmän vuoroja, olivat ne sitten kaukojunia, lähijunia tai ratikoita.


Täsmälleen yhtä leveä pullonkaula jatkuu Pasilan pohjoispuolellakin. Lisäkapasiteettia tulisi siis vain välille HelsinkiPasilan eteläpuoli. En oikein näe, millaisen joukkoliikenneongelman ratkaisee raidekulkuneuvo, joka kulkee Helsingin aseman ja Etelä-Pasilan väliä, käymättä edes nykyisellä Pasilan asemalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> En oikein näe, millaisen joukkoliikenneongelman ratkaisee raidekulkuneuvo, joka kulkee Helsingin aseman ja Etelä-Pasilan väliä, käymättä edes nykyisellä Pasilan asemalla.


Oletuksella, että ko. kulkuneuvo on raitiovaunu, se pääsee jatkamaan matkaansa katuverkossa - joka Pasilan tasolla ei ole yhtä kuormittunut kuin kantakaupungissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Oletuksella, että ko. kulkuneuvo on raitiovaunu, se pääsee jatkamaan matkaansa katuverkossa - joka Pasilan tasolla ei ole yhtä kuormittunut kuin kantakaupungissa.


Väittämän mukaan kapasiteettia vapautuu rautateiltä välillä Helsinki C - Pasila. Miten tämä kapasiteetti auttaa ratikoiden liikennöimistä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pisaran rakentaminen lisää käytettävissä olevaa kapasiteettia Helsingin aseman ja Pasilan välillä, joka on junaverkon pahin pullonkaula.


Siis myönnät, ettei Pisara vapauta mitään katutilaa missään? Helsingin aseman ja Pasilan välilä on vain rautatietä ja kevyen liikenteen väylä.




> Helsingissä on jo nykyään raitiotiet ja pääkadut ovat täydessä käytössä...


Kun Helsingissä nimenomaan *eivät* raitiotiet ole täydessä käytössä. Sen sijaan pääkatujen auto- ja bussikaistat ovat, joskin laskentojen mukaan bussikaistoja ajavat bussit ovat tehottomassa käytössä.

Tässähän on viestikaupalla selostettu, mitä voi tehdä raitioverkolle, jotta se toimisi tehokkaammin. Tunnelifanit vaan väittävät, ettei ole mitään muuta keinoa kuin kaivaa tunnelia ja antaa katutila autoilulle.

Nykyisten ratikkakaistojen tehottomuus on erittäin helppo tajuta ainoastaan sillä, että suurin yksikköpituus on 27 m. Pelkällä kaksinajolla tehokkuus voidaan tuplata, eikä se maksa käytännössä mitään. Kaksinajo siis tuplaa kapasiteetin, mutta ei vaikuta mihinkään muuhun. Nopeus ja takkuilu liikennevaloissa ja autojen väistelyssä on ennallaan. Mutta silti, kapasiteetti tuplaantuu.




> Kun katutasoon ei mahdu nykyistä enempää ratikoita, bussikaistojen kapasiteetti kannattaa siirtää maan alle ja muuttaa bussivuoroja pikaratikoiksi.


U75:llä ajettiin kaksinajossa 27-metrisillä vaunuilla kaduilla, Hannoverissa ajettiin jo 1970-luvulla 27-metrisillä vaunuilla kolminajossa. Katutasoon ei kaikkialla mahdu lisää ratikkavuoroja, mutta ei niitä mahdu siihen tunneliinkaan. Jos tunnelissa halutaan olla nopeita, vuoroja ei mahdu tunneliin senkään vertaa kuin kadulle. Mutta lisää vaunuja Helsinkiin mahtuu kaksin- ja kolminajon ansiosta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No minähän en pyrkinyt missään nimessä toteamaan, olisiko se kannattavaa ylipäätään. Mutta minusta jos Manskun ratikoita siirretään tunneliin, ne on siirrettävä sinne kaikki. Tai sitten ei ollenkaan, minkä itsekin uskon olevan se parempi vaihtoehto.


Töölön läpi kulkee toinen pääväylä jonne pintaraitotiet voidaan jättää jos Mansku varattaisiin pelkästään maanalaisille pikalinjoille. Nimittäin Runebergin ja Topeliuksdenkadut. Niille hitaat kaupunkia kiertävät ratikat sopivat parhaiten, jos esikaupunkeihin ajaville nopeille saataisiin esteetön kulku tunnelia pitkin. 




> Toinen asia on sitten uusien yhteyksien tekeminen tunneliratkaisuna. Minusta olisi kaikin puolin hyvä, jos Töölön metrosta piirrettäisiin uusi suunnitelma siten, että se tehtäisiin Viikin ja Laajasalon pikaratikat yhdistämällä Töölön kautta. Toinen asia on sitten, kannattaako sitä sen jälkeen missään vaiheessa lähteä tekemään, mutta olisi hyvä testata sitä vähän enemmän kuin tupakka-askin kannella.


Kannatan ajatusta!




> Mutta siinä tosiaan törmätään siihen ongelmaan, että pikaratikalle sopii erittäin huonosti harva pysäkkiväli keskustassa.


Jos Manskun pysäkeistä poistettaisiin tuneloinnin yhteydessä 2-3, niin silti pisin pysäkkiväli olisi lyhyempi kuin metrossa keskimäärin nyt. Ei liian pitkä jos rinnan jätetään Runebergin ja Topeliuksenkatujen yhteydet tiheämmällä p-välillä. 


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:49 ----------




> Nykyisten ratikkakaistojen tehottomuus on erittäin helppo tajuta ainoastaan sillä, että suurin yksikköpituus on 27 m. Pelkällä kaksinajolla tehokkuus voidaan tuplata, eikä se maksa käytännössä mitään. Kaksinajo siis tuplaa kapasiteetin, mutta ei vaikuta mihinkään muuhun. Nopeus ja takkuilu liikennevaloissa ja autojen väistelyssä on ennallaan. Mutta silti, kapasiteetti tuplaantuu.


Takkuilu tuplaantuisi käytännössä koska kahdesta tai kolmesta vaunuykiköstä koostuvat junat eivät mahdu nykyisille pysäkeille jos 2 tai useampi eri linja vaunuvuoro on tulossa samaan aikaan samalle pysäkille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:49 ----------




> Dusseldorfissa tunnelit ja uusi tunneli tehdään samoille pysäkeille ja pysäkkivälille kuin pintaliikenne. Siksi on ollut mahdollista purkaa tunnelin kohdalla aiemmin ollut raitiotierata - ja antaa lisää tilaa autoille. Helsingissä ja Espoossa tämä sama kuvio toteutuu vain motareilla ja pääkaduilla, joiden rinnalla metro on poistamassa busseja autoilijoiden iloksi.
> 
> Ainoa keino lisätä liikenteen palvelutasoa ja tehostaa katutilan käyttöä kuin myös tehdä tilaa jalankululle ja pyöräilylle on moderni raitiotie. Ja sen voi tehdä katutasolle. Tunnelointi vain maksaa ja palvelee autoilua.


Jospa Düsseldorfissa on huomattu kuten meilläkin että eletään autoiöun aikakautta eikä se ole vaihtumassa miksikään muuksi? Minä alan hyväksyä sen tosiseikan että Helsinki ja sen naapurikunnat ovat autokaupunkeja jos keski-eurooppalaiskaupungit kuten vahvasta jukkoliikenneosaamisestaan tunnetut Köln, Stuttgart, Hannover, Düsseldorf, München, Zürich, Wien  ja kohta Karlsruhekin ovat. Vaikka itse liikun vaihtelevasti ja tilanteen mukaan sekä polkupyörällä, kävellen, suksilla, metrolla, junalla, bussilla, lautalla, raitiovaunulla, taksilla ja autolla niin teen sen sitten vastedes mielummin autokaupungissa enkä missään joukkoliikennekaupungissa missä mikään muu paitisi raitiovaunu- ja bussiliikenne ei toimi kunnolla. Minulle liikenteen palvelutasoa tarkoittaa sitä että voi itse valita millä menee kulloinkin. Ja minä hyväksyn sen että liikkuminen maksaa eri lailla riippuen millä menee. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Keskustan alittavat jl-tunnelit edellyttävät joka tapauksessa tehokkaan pintaliikenteen, kun niitä asemien sisäänkäyntejä ei joka kortteliin saa. 

Siksi mielestäni kannattaakin suunnitella tunnelit reilusti eri liikkumistarpeeseen kuin mitä varten pintapalvelua tarjotaan. 

Metrossa päinvastoin sorrutaan ajatukseen korvata pintaliikennettä, niinkin pitkälle että nykyisen metroradan varren tiivistysrakentamista kavahdetaan ylikuormituksen pelossa. Metron rinnalla olevalle isolle kadulle ei voi laittaa busseja, koska rinnalla on metro. 

Samaa on osaltaan Pisara-radassakin jonka silmukan, isojen junien ja tiheän asemavälin kompromissit ovat kipeitä: Pisaralla matkustava ei pääse edelleenkään liikekeskustan eteläpuolelle nousematta liikekeskustassa pintaan. Liikekeskustassa matkanteko on auttamatta hidasta, aivan ilmankin aikaavievää tasonvaihtoa. Nopeasta tunnelijunasta pitäisi päästä kiinni pintaliikenteeseen erityisesti pintaliikenteen hitaiden kohtien lävitse.

Olennainen arvovalinta on kuitenkin se, miten paljon pitkiä matkoja pitää oikein suosia. Halvalla pääsee, kun päätetään rakentaa tiivistä keskustaa jossa matkat ovat lyhyitä -- joukkoliikenne kadulla riittää hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Kalliimpaa lystiä on, kun päätetään rakentaa väljää lähiötä, jossa matkat edellyttävät autoja ja tunnelijunia. Ja se vähäinen uusi keskustakin tapetaan alkutekijöihinsä lähiön tarpeiden mukaan määritellyllä pakollisella autoilulla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Väittämän mukaan kapasiteettia vapautuu rautateiltä välillä Helsinki C - Pasila. Miten tämä kapasiteetti auttaa ratikoiden liikennöimistä?


Muuttamalla vapautuvia raiteita raitiovaunukiskoiksi tai duoraitiovaunuilla?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Töölön läpi kulkee toinen pääväylä jonne pintaraitotiet voidaan jättää jos Mansku varattaisiin pelkästään maanalaisille pikalinjoille. Nimittäin Runebergin ja Topeliuksdenkadut.


No näinhän minäkin sanoin.  :Wink: 




> Jos Manskun pysäkeistä poistettaisiin tuneloinnin yhteydessä 2-3, niin silti pisin pysäkkiväli olisi lyhyempi kuin metrossa keskimäärin nyt. Ei liian pitkä jos rinnan jätetään Runebergin ja Topeliuksenkatujen yhteydet tiheämmällä p-välillä.


En toki tarkoittanut, että pysäkkiväli pitäisi täsmälleen nykyistä vastata. Juurikin harventaisin sen 500 metriin: Lasipalatsi, Kansallismuseo, Ooppera, Linnankoskenkatu/Ruusankatu, Töölön tulli. Vähän on muitakaan vaihtoehtoja. Oopperan pysäkki on käytännössä pakko olla Oopperalla, samoin kuin Lasipalatsi ja Töölön tulli. Niiden väliä taas ei voida ajaa pysähtymättä kerran.

Mutta jos taas rakennetaan Töölön metron linjausta vastaava maanalainen pikaratikka, Manskulle on tärkeätä jättää kunnon palvelutaso.

----------


## teme

> Jospa Düsseldorfissa on huomattu kuten meilläkin että eletään autoiöun aikakautta eikä se ole vaihtumassa miksikään muuksi? Minä alan hyväksyä sen tosiseikan että Helsinki ja sen naapurikunnat ovat autokaupunkeja jos keski-eurooppalaiskaupungit kuten vahvasta jukkoliikenneosaamisestaan tunnetut Köln, Stuttgart, Hannover, Düsseldorf, München, Zürich, Wien  ja kohta Karlsruhekin ovat. Vaikka itse liikun vaihtelevasti ja tilanteen mukaan sekä polkupyörällä, kävellen, suksilla, metrolla, junalla, bussilla, lautalla, raitiovaunulla, taksilla ja autolla niin teen sen sitten vastedes mielummin autokaupungissa enkä missään joukkoliikennekaupungissa missä mikään muu paitisi raitiovaunu- ja bussiliikenne ei toimi kunnolla. Minulle liikenteen palvelutasoa tarkoittaa sitä että voi itse valita millä menee kulloinkin. Ja minä hyväksyn sen että liikkuminen maksaa eri lailla riippuen millä menee.


No et sä hyväksy, ja vaikka hyväksyisit, niin riittävän moni muu ei hyväksy. Jos haluaa pitää kasvavassa kaupungissa liikenteen nopeustasoa yllä tunneliverkoilla, niin se maksaa niin paljon ettei veronmaksajat siihen suostu. Tapausesimerkkinä, viimeisin arvio siitä kuinka suuri osuus Keskustatunnelin kustannuksista voitaisiin kattaa käyttömaksuilla oli kolmannes, sikäli kun tuo pitää paikkaansa tuo tarkoittaa että ihmiset eivät ole valmiita maksamaan edes puolia sen tuottamusta palvelutasosta.

Toinen vaihtoehto on se että ettei kaupunki kasva, liikenteen sujuvuudesta pidetään huolta sekä rajoittamalla väestönkasvua että varaamalla liikenteelle tilaa (joka rajoittaa rakentamista eli väestönkasvua). Tämä johtaa asuntojen tarjonnan laskuun eli niiden hinnaan nousemiseen pilviin, jota ei varsinkaan hyväksy kukaan.

Kolmas vaihtoehto on että lähdetään siitä ettei väyläkapasiteetti olennaisesti ainakaan kasva. Sitten voidaan valikoidaan liikennettä (hyötyliikennekaistat, ruuhkamaksut, joukkoliikennekaistat...) jne. tai jos näin ei haluta tehdä niin eletään sen kanssa että liikenne kaupungissa nyt vaan on vähän hidasta.

Se että ihmiset joidenka pitäisi tietää paremmin teeskentelee ettei tämmöistä valintaa muka tarvitse tehdä on se mikä minua raivostuttaa. Tai akateemisemmin:



> Liikennesuunnittelun asemaa ja tavoitteita on kuvattu hyvin eri tavoin. Liikennesuunnittelulle ehkä myönteisimmän tulkinnan ovat esittäneet Burtenshaw et al. (1991), joiden mukaan suunnittelijalla on kaksi yhtä  huonoa vaihtoehtoa: voidaan vastata henkilöautoilun kysyntään ja aiheuttaa kaupungille kustannuksia (haittoja), joita useimmat eurooppalaiset eivät ole valmiita maksamaan, tai hyökätä kansalaisten pyrkimyksiä ja saavutuksia vastaan rajoittamalla heidän liikkuvuuttaan ja vaikuttamalla heidän elämäntapaansa.


http://files.kotisivukone.com/liiken...unki_03-18.pdf
Suunnittelu on valintoja. Jos ei niitä halua tehdä koska joku saattaa sanoa jotain, niin on väärissä hommissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:32 ----------




> Kyse ei ole vain ajansäästöstä, vaan siitä että bussiliikenteen laajamittaisen raiteille siirtämisen vaatimat uudet linjat eivät mahdu nykyiseen rataverkkoon ja käytettävä kalusto on osin liian isoa ydinkeskustan kaduille.


No jaa. Juu linjoja tulee lisää mikä, eikä matkustajamäärä sinänsä, on rajoittava tekijä. Mutta onks niitä kaikkia pakko ajaa Rautatientorille? Bussienkin runkolinjaselvityksessä esim. päätettiin Hakunilan suunnan linja Kalasatamaan.




> Sinänsä maantasoisten käytävien selvittäminen on ihan ok, mutta kyllä ratojen pitää ulottua keskustaan asti. Kunhan Pisararata ensin valmistuu, sen vapauttamaa kapasiteettia voitaisiin kyllä hyödyntää esimerkiksi duoraitiovaunuille, silloin olisi kyllä mahdollista laajentaa raitioliikennettä myös ilman tunneleita. Ikävä kyllä vaan rautatiealueen käyttö on aikamoisen byrokratian takana.


Mutta jos sinne Rautatientorille nyt on pakko päästä, niin voi sen tehdä esim. näin (vihreällä) http://goo.gl/maps/EZNqf Vaatii yhden tunnelin Vauhtitieltä Tokoin rantaan, siitä eteenpäin voi mennä ihan penkaa ja Kaisaniemen puiston läpi, Rautatientorilla sitten vaikka päättäri niille linjoille joita ei haluta jatkaa pidemmälle.

Niitä tunneleita tehdään sitten kun on pakko, eikä oletusratkaisuna.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:32 ----------




> Muuttamalla vapautuvia raiteita raitiovaunukiskoiksi tai duoraitiovaunuilla?


Mä haluaisin kyllä nähdä siitä vanhasta tramtrain-selvityksestä päivitetyn ja syvennetyn version, siis ihan vaihtoehtona Pisaralle. Kun tässä on mm. semmoinen huvittavuus, että esim. N-juna välillä Tikkurila - Helsinki ei ole yhtään sen nopeampi kuin muusta rataverkosta irrotetuille, mutta samoilla raiteilla kulkeva 80km/h ratikka. Syy on VR:n asemakäytännöt ja vaihdeviidakko, sekä verrattaen lyhyt asemaväli.

Speksit niin että Tram-Trainilla liikennöidään Espoon Kaupunkirata, Kehärata sekä uusi hieman kevyemmillä spekseillä tehty rata Pääradan käytävässä (länsipuolen raidevaraus soveltaen) väillä Hiekkaharju - Helsinki, jolla on nykyiset pienemmät asemat (Tapanila, Pukinmäki...) korvaavat laiturit. Ja mahdollisesti haaroja.

----------


## petteri

> U75:llä ajettiin kaksinajossa 27-metrisillä vaunuilla kaduilla, Hannoverissa ajettiin jo 1970-luvulla 27-metrisillä vaunuilla kolminajossa. Katutasoon ei kaikkialla mahdu lisää ratikkavuoroja, mutta ei niitä mahdu siihen tunneliinkaan. Jos tunnelissa halutaan olla nopeita, vuoroja ei mahdu tunneliin senkään vertaa kuin kadulle. Mutta lisää vaunuja Helsinkiin mahtuu kaksin- ja kolminajon ansiosta.


Toki tunneliin mahtuu riittävästi vuoroja, kun tehdään riittävän kapasiteetin tunneliratkaisu, esimerkiksi Düsseldorfissa on keskiosaltaan neliraiteinen tunneli nimenomaan siksi, että saadaan sekä nopeutta että kapasiteettia. Se riittääkö Helsingissä kaksiraiteinen tunneli vai pitääkö sen olla joltain osalta neliraiteinen ja mikä on kaksi- ja neliraiteisen ratkaisun hintaero kannattaa selvittää. Kun bussiliikennettä halutaan korvata laajasti tarvitaan toki aika paljon reittejä, jolloin ainakaan kaikki ratikat eivät ole kovin pitkiä, kun kysyntä kaikilla reiteillä ei ole maksimaalinen. Ratikoiden keskikoko voi nykyisestä kyllä jonkin verran kasvaa, muttei mitenkään jättiluokkaan. Toki tunnelissa varmaan kulkisi eri pituisia ratikoita, kuten monissa saksalaisissakin kaupungeissa.

Kahden ja puolen minuutin vuoroväli onnistuu ainakin hyvin tunnelissa hyvällä nopeudella ja luotettavuudella, joten neliraiteinen tunneli riittäisi ainakin 48 vuorolle tunnissa suuntaansa. Toki kahden minuutin vuoroväli on myös mahdollinen, mutta kun ratikat eivät ole katutasossa aina aikataulussa sen pitäminen tunnelissa, johon paljon sisäänajoja voi olla haastavaa. 

Ja toki myös katutasossa kannattaa ajaa jonkin verran nykyisentyylisiä lähiratikoita pitämässä huolta lähipalvelusta.

Mannerheimintietä kulkee ruuhkassa 64 bussivuoroa, Topeliuksenkatua 41 bussivuoroa ja osa Mäkelänkadun sekä ehkä Hämeentienkin busseistakin on potentiaalisia uudelle tunneliyhteydelle, jos se jatkuu ainakin Pasilaan asti ja siitä on hyvät yhteydet eteenpäin. Bussiliikenteen siirtäminen raiteille on aikamoinen urakka, toki osa linjoista siirtyisi varmaan myös liityntään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:20 ----------




> No jaa. Juu linjoja tulee lisää mikä, eikä matkustajamäärä sinänsä, on rajoittava tekijä. Mutta onks niitä kaikkia pakko ajaa Rautatientorille? Bussienkin runkolinjaselvityksessä esim. päätettiin Hakunilan suunnan linja Kalasatamaan.


Todellakin Hakunilan linja on siirtymässä metroliityntään eli stadtbahnratkaisujen vaihtoehtona on laajentaa liityntää sekä rakentaa esimerkiksi Töölön metro raskasmetrona. Se ei minusta ole yhtä hyvä vaihtoehto kuin osin tunneloitu pikaratikkaratkaisu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:20 ----------




> Olennainen arvovalinta on kuitenkin se, miten paljon pitkiä matkoja pitää oikein suosia. Halvalla pääsee, kun päätetään rakentaa tiivistä keskustaa jossa matkat ovat lyhyitä -- joukkoliikenne kadulla riittää hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Kalliimpaa lystiä on, kun päätetään rakentaa väljää lähiötä, jossa matkat edellyttävät autoja ja tunnelijunia. Ja se vähäinen uusi keskustakin tapetaan alkutekijöihinsä lähiön tarpeiden mukaan määritellyllä pakollisella autoilulla.


Nykyisen kaupunkirakenteen tiivistäminen on hyvä ajatus, mutta sen tiellä on paljon esteitä. Otetaan esimerkiksi vaikka Vallilanlaakso, siellä on loma-asuntoja ja puolittaista joutomaata keskellä kaupunkia, johon rakentamalla hyvällä asukastiheydellä mahtuisi tuhansia uusia asukkaita. 

Samoin merta täyttämällä ja  kuivaamalla olisi saatavissa vaikka kuinka paljon hyvää rakennusmaata. Ikävä kyllä vaan kaupungin tiivistäminen ei ole poliittisesti kovin suosittua. Myöskään talojen korottaminen ei ole saanut paljon kannatusta, vaikka esimerkiksi Lauttasaaressa ja Oulunkylässä olisi paljon potentiaalia.

----------


## teme

> Todellakin Hakunilan linja on siirtymässä metroliityntään eli stadtbahnratkaisujen vaihtoehtona on laajentaa liityntää sekä rakentaa esimerkiksi Töölön metro raskasmetrona. Se ei minusta ole yhtä hyvä vaihtoehto kuin osin tunneloitu pikaratikkaratkaisu.


No kun musta se liityntä- ja keskustalinjat on harhainen dikotomia. Hakunilan suunnan voisi minusta esimerkiksi hoitaa niin että linja ajaisi Hakunila - Malmi - Kalasatama - Hakaniemi. Eli Hakunilasta tuleva joka on menossa ydinkeskustaan vaihtaa junaan Malmilla, toisaalta voi taas jatkaa Hakaniemen suuntaan suoraan ja tietenkin tuo korvaa Malmi - Hakaniemi välin busseja. On toi tosin mutkainen viritys, mutta toisaalta on tilaa tehdä suht halvalla nopeaa rataakin. Parempi esimerkki on Tuusulanväylän suunta, luonteva kombo on ratikkalinja Hakaniemen suuntaan ja vaihto junaan Käpylässä, ja toki toisin päin myös.

Tässä on olennaista se että nopeus kannattaa tehdä mieluummin esikaupungeissa kuin keskustassa. Matkustajan kannalta lienee suht samantekevää meneekö vaikka Malmi - Keskusta välillä 10 minuuttia kantakaupungissa ja 20 minuuttia välillä Malmi - kantakaupunki, vaiko 15 ja 15 minuuttia. On vaan paljon halvempaa ja helpompaa niistää se 5 min ajoajasta esikaupungeissa, semminkin kun tiheään asutulla alueella on matkohteita ja siten pysäkkejäkin luontevasti tiheässä.

----------


## petteri

> Tässä on olennaista se että nopeus kannattaa tehdä mieluummin esikaupungeissa kuin keskustassa. Matkustajan kannalta lienee suht samantekevää meneekö vaikka Malmi - Keskusta välillä 10 minuuttia kantakaupungissa ja 20 minuuttia välillä Malmi - kantakaupunki, vaiko 15 ja 15 minuuttia. On vaan paljon halvempaa ja helpompaa niistää se 5 min ajoajasta esikaupungeissa, semminkin kun tiheään asutulla alueella on matkohteita ja siten pysäkkejäkin luontevasti tiheässä.


Minusta keskustan päässä nopeudella on paljon merkitystä. Vertaillaan kahta eri yhteyttä, Huopalahden asema - Helsingin asema väli kestää junalla 9 minuuttia ja on luotettava sekä mukava yhteys. Juna pysähtelee muutaman kerran, siinä on ihan pahinta ruuhkaa lukuunottamatta kaikille istumapaikat ja se kulkee mukavasti, jolloin voi vaikka surffata kännykällä netissä.

Muutaman sadan metrin päästä asemalta Vihdintien pysäkiltä Karvaamokuja menee myös busseja Elielinaukiolle. Matka kestää aamuruuhkassa reittioppaan mukaan 21 minuuttia (jos on hyvä liikennetilanne, yhteys ei ole kovin luotettava), pysäkkiväli on 585 metriä eli paljon nykyratikoita pidempi ja aikataulun mukainen linjanopeus 20 km/h. Matka bussilla on hyvn epämukava ja pysähtelevä junaan verrattuna ja vaikuttaa kestävän hyvin pitkään. (Sillä miltä matka tuntuu on käytännössä paljon merkitystä.) Jos tuolla välillä menisi ratikka nykyisellä Mannerheimintien pysäkkivälillä ja sujuvuudella matka kestäisi likimain puoli tuntia. 

Helsingin seudulla etäisyydet ovat niin pitkiä, että tarvitaan mukavaa nopeutta sekä kantakaupungissa että esikaupungeissa. Siksi nopeutta kannattaa hakea tunneleilla keskustan ympäristössä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No et sä hyväksy, ja vaikka hyväksyisit, niin riittävän moni muu ei hyväksy. Jos haluaa pitää kasvavassa kaupungissa liikenteen nopeustasoa yllä tunneliverkoilla, niin se maksaa niin paljon ettei veronmaksajat siihen suostu. Tapausesimerkkinä, viimeisin arvio siitä kuinka suuri osuus Keskustatunnelin kustannuksista voitaisiin kattaa käyttömaksuilla oli kolmannes, sikäli kun tuo pitää paikkaansa tuo tarkoittaa että ihmiset eivät ole valmiita maksamaan edes puolia sen tuottamusta palvelutasosta.
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto on se että ettei kaupunki kasva, liikenteen sujuvuudesta pidetään huolta sekä rajoittamalla väestönkasvua että varaamalla liikenteelle tilaa (joka rajoittaa rakentamista eli väestönkasvua). Tämä johtaa asuntojen tarjonnan laskuun eli niiden hinnaan nousemiseen pilviin, jota ei varsinkaan hyväksy kukaan.
> 
> Kolmas vaihtoehto on että lähdetään siitä ettei väyläkapasiteetti olennaisesti ainakaan kasva. Sitten voidaan valikoidaan liikennettä (hyötyliikennekaistat, ruuhkamaksut, joukkoliikennekaistat...) jne. tai jos näin ei haluta tehdä niin eletään sen kanssa että liikenne kaupungissa nyt vaan on vähän hidasta.
> 
> Se että ihmiset joidenka pitäisi tietää paremmin teeskentelee ettei tämmöistä valintaa muka tarvitse tehdä on se mikä minua raivostuttaa. Tai akateemisemmin:
> 
> http://files.kotisivukone.com/liiken...unki_03-18.pdf
> Suunnittelu on valintoja. Jos ei niitä halua tehdä koska joku saattaa sanoa jotain, niin on väärissä hommissa.


Mikä tekee mahdottomaksi ottaa käyttöön esim ruuhkamaksut että saadaan niillä osittain rahoitettua ne toimenpiteet joita tarvitaan kasvavan kaupungin liikenteen järjestämiseksi? Siihen vaihtoehtoon ovat turvautuneet kaikki vähintään Helsingin kokoiset Skandinavian niemimaan kaupungit, viimeisenä Göteborg. Vallitseeko Helsingissä jotenkin poikkeukselliset olosuhteet? Ja mihinkään galluppeihin ei kannata uskoa. Tietenkään ei kukaan halua maksaa mutta jos on pakko niin se on siten voi voi. Jos ihmiset alkaisivat ymmärtää että kasvava kaupunki myös tuo tullessaan enemmän työpaikkoja ja henkilökohtaisia kehittymismahdollisuuksia. Jos ei päättäjät tekisi vaikeita valintoja ihmisten puolesta niin elettäisiin vielä kivikaudella. Liikennesuunnittelijoiden tehtävä on tuottaa riittävää materiaalia pättäjille. Se toki tiedetään että jotkut heistä pimittävät tietoja ja saattavat siten joko tahallaan tai tahattomasti ohjata päättäjiä tekemään vääriä valintoja, mutta en usko että liikenne itsessään herättää niin kamalasti intohimoja että kannattaa tahallaan tehdä niin. Maankäytttö ja asemakaavoitus on sitten toinen juttu, niissä on isoja rahoja pelissä. 



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:15 ----------




> No näinhän minäkin sanoin. 
> 
> En toki tarkoittanut, että pysäkkiväli pitäisi täsmälleen nykyistä vastata. Juurikin harventaisin sen 500 metriin: Lasipalatsi, Kansallismuseo, Ooppera, Linnankoskenkatu/Ruusankatu, Töölön tulli. Vähän on muitakaan vaihtoehtoja. Oopperan pysäkki on käytännössä pakko olla Oopperalla, samoin kuin Lasipalatsi ja Töölön tulli. Niiden väliä taas ei voida ajaa pysähtymättä kerran.


Oikeastaan olemme aika samaa mieltä miten se pitäisi toteuttaa. Jos se on lähellä maanpintaa niin juuri noin. Syvämetroa ei kannata mielestäni pikaraitiotielle rakentaa. Jossain Ukrainassa taitaa olla pari kaupunkia jossa pikaraitiotie/esimetro kulkee raskasmetron tapaan syvällä mutta sillä lienee muita syitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Matka bussilla on hyvn epämukava ja pysähtelevä junaan verrattuna ja vaikuttaa kestävän hyvin pitkään. (Sillä miltä matka tuntuu on käytännössä paljon merkitystä.)


Kovin valikoivasti käytät nyt ihmisten tunnereaktioita hyväksi argumentointiin. Kannattaisi sitten hyväksyä myös se, että vaihdolliset matkat tuntuvat ihmisistä paljon hankalammilta ja ajallisesti pitemmiltä kuin vaihdottomat, ja että maan pinnalla kulkeva kulkuneuvo on tunnetasolla miellyttävämpi kuin sellainen, jonka ikkunasta näkyy vain mustaa. Myös pitkät kävelymatkat ja niiden vaikutus tunnekokemuksiin sivuutetaan toistuvasti, kun visioidaan suurimpia ja kalleimpia mahdollisia ratkaisuja pieniin ongelmiin.

----------


## petteri

> Kovin valikoivasti käytät nyt ihmisten tunnereaktioita hyväksi argumentointiin. Kannattaisi sitten hyväksyä myös se, että vaihdolliset matkat tuntuvat ihmisistä paljon hankalammilta ja ajallisesti pitemmiltä kuin vaihdottomat, ja että maan pinnalla kulkeva kulkuneuvo on tunnetasolla miellyttävämpi kuin sellainen, jonka ikkunasta näkyy vain mustaa. Myös pitkät kävelymatkat ja niiden vaikutus tunnekokemuksiin sivuutetaan toistuvasti, kun visioidaan suurimpia ja kalleimpia mahdollisia ratkaisuja pieniin ongelmiin.


Kun katsotaan ihmisten todellista käyttäytymistä, nuo väitteesi eivät kokonaan näytä pitävän paikkaansa. Metron varressa kävellään yleisesti varsin pitkiä matkoja asemille ja metron matkustajat ovat tutkimusten mukaan erittäin tyytyväisiä joukkoliikennepalveluun. Myös joukkoliikenteen käyttö on itämetron ympäristössä korkealla tasolla. Vaihdollisen matkan rasitus taas riippuu paljon myös siitä kuinka sujuva vaihto on ja kuinka mukavaa muuten on matkustaa. Juniin vaihdetaan nykyään merkittävästi, myös vaikka samalla reitillä olisikin suoria yhteyksiä.

Toisaalta esikaupungeissa samalla etäisyydellä pelkkien ruuhkaisten katujen läpi kulkevien bussiyhteyksien päässä olevat ovat kovin tyytymättömättömiä joukkoliikenteen palveluun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun katsotaan ihmisten todellista käyttäytymistä, nuo väitteesi eivät merkittävältä osin näytä pitävän paikkaansa. Metron varressa kävellään yleisesti varsin pitkiä matkoja asemille ja metron matkustajat ovat tutkimusten mukaan erittäin tyytyväisiä joukkoliikennepalveluun. Myös joukkoliikenteen käyttö on itämetron ympäristössä korkealla tasolla. 
> 
> Toisaalta esikaupungeissa samalla etäisyydellä pelkkien ruuhkaisten katujen läpi kulkevien bussiyhteyksien päässä olevat ovat kovin tyytymättömättömiä joukkoliikenteen palveluun.


Mä olen samaa mieltä. Olen asunut sekä paikoissa joissa on vain bussiyhteys että sellaisissa joissa on junayhteys, vaikka on joutunut kävelemään vähintään 800 m asemalle (nyt kävelen 1.3 km).  Olen aina ollut tyytyväisempi sen paikan liikenneyhteyksiin joihin tulee juna kuin siihen joihin tulee vain bussi, eikä "friikkikerroin" vaikuta asiaan. Nimittäin myös muut perheenjäseneni jotka eivät ole minkään lajin joukkolikennefriikkejä ovat olleet samaa mieltä kanssani.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Rehellinen vertaus metron ja linja-auton kävelymatkan välillä on, kun molemmilla on sama vuoroväli, luotettavuus ja matkanopeus. Annetut esimerkit linja-auton käytöstä eivät ole vertailukelpoisia metron kanssa, eivätkä myöskään kaupunkijunan.

----------


## petteri

> Rehellinen vertaus metron ja linja-auton kävelymatkan välillä on, kun molemmilla on sama vuoroväli, luotettavuus ja matkanopeus. Annetut esimerkit linja-auton käytöstä eivät ole vertailukelpoisia metron kanssa, eivätkä myöskään kaupunkijunan.


Minusta tuo on varsin outo vaatimus. Metrot ja junat kulkevat yleensä tiheällä vuorovälillä ja nopeasti usein siellä, missä kadulla kulkeva liikenne on vaikeuksissa ja luontaisesti epäluotettavaa. 

Vaikka kyllähän kun katsoo itämetron ja länsiväylän vartta, niin lännessä niilläkin alueilla, joilla on erittäin hyvä ja tiheä bussipalvelu (esimerkiksi Tapiolan keskusta, Matinkylä, Olari ja Kivenlahden keskusta) on selvästi matalampi joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste kuin itämetron asemien läheisyydessä eikä tilanne muutu yhtään bussiliikenteen eduksi niillä alueilla, joilla vuorotiheys on matalampi, vaikka sitten olisikin suoria yhteyksiä johonkin suuntaan.

----------


## Kani

> Vaikka kyllähän kun katsoo itämetron ja länsiväylän vartta, niin lännessä niilläkin alueilla, joilla on erittäin hyvä ja tiheä bussipalvelu (esimerkiksi Tapiolan keskusta, Matinkylä, Olari ja Kivenlahden keskusta) on selvästi matalampi joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste kuin itämetron asemien läheisyydessä eikä tilanne muutu yhtään bussiliikenteen eduksi niillä alueilla, joilla vuorotiheys on matalampi, vaikka sitten olisikin suoria yhteyksiä johonkin suuntaan.


En paljon pistä painoarvoa näille itä-länsi-vertailuille, kun ensinnäkin seudun tilastointitapa on se, että vaihdollinen matka on kaksi matkaa, joka nostaa keinotekoisesti metron kaltaisen joukkoliikenteen "suosiota", ja toisekseen lännessä palvelun hinta on lähes kaksinkertainen. 

Myöskään se, että joku liikennemuoto kävelyttää ihmisiä, ei todista, että ihmiset ovat pitkiin kävelymatkoihin tyytyväisiä. Kun asiakas saa metrojunassa vastattavakseen asiakastyytyväisyyskyselyn, hän tuskin olettaa, että metrosta kysyttäessä kysytään kävelemisestä tai liityntäbusseista, vaikka ne ovat oleellinen osa useimpien metromatkaa.

Tuossa edellä myös sanotaan, että joku matka joltakin asemalta toiselle asemalle on 9 minuuttia. Asiakkaan matka kestää aina kauemmin kuin liikennevälineen matka, erityisesti raskaissa ja varsinkin maanalaisissa järjestelmissä.

Jos asiakkaiden kokemuksia aletaan näissä keskusteluissa ladella argumentteina, ne puolustavat aivan muunlaisia ratkaisuja kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla valittu raskasideologia.

----------


## petteri

Vaikka sinänsä olisi mielenkiintoista kyllä tietää, mistä ns. raidekerroin ilmiö johtuu. Epäilisin kyseessä olevan palvelutasotekijöiden ja matkustusmukavuuden myös lisäksi jonkinlainen ihmisen luontaiseen suunnistustapaan ja aikakäsitykseen perustuva ilmiö.

Metro- ja juna-asemat muodostavat selkeitä maamerkkejä, jotka ihmisen on helppo hahmottaa. Bussipysäkki ei yleensä ole samanlainen maamerkki, sitä ei huomata samalla lailla eikä niistä jää samanlaisia muistijälkiä. Toisaalta myös raitiovaunun raiteet antavat selkeän visuaalisen signaalin, että tässä on nyt joukkoliikennereitti.

Ihmisen sisäinen tunne siitä mikä on nopeaa ja mikä on hidasta ei myöskään ole suoraan kellolla mitattavissa. Autolla ruuhkassa matelu tuntuu usein paljon pidemmältä ajalta kuin kellolla voisi mitata, toisaalta taas nopeasti muun liikenteen ohi tai ali vähillä pysähdyksillä huristava liikenneväline antaa tunteen nopeudesta. 

Otetaan vielä esimerkkinä vaikka juna Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä ja verrataan sitä henkilöautoon. Jos ei olla matkalla juuri Kaivokadulta Hämeenkadulle ja juna sattumalta juuri täsmälleen oikealla hetkellä lähdössä, henkilöauto on usein nopeampi kulkuväline, puhtaasti kellolla mitattuna. Kuitenkin juna tuntuu nopealta, vaikka siirtymisiä olisi molemmissa päissä ja junan odotusaika huomioiden henkilöautolla olisi ollut perillä jo tunnin aikaisemmin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:33 ----------




> Myöskään se, että joku liikennemuoto kävelyttää ihmisiä, ei todista, että ihmiset ovat pitkiin kävelymatkoihin tyytyväisiä. Kun asiakas saa metrojunassa vastattavakseen asiakastyytyväisyyskyselyn, hän tuskin olettaa, että metrosta kysyttäessä kysytään kävelemisestä tai liityntäbusseista, vaikka ne ovat oleellinen osa useimpien metromatkaa.


Minusta ihmisten käyttäytyminen kertoo usein myös paljon. Se, että metroihin ja lähijuniin viitsitään kävellä pitkiä matkoja kertoo erinomaisesti houkuttelevuudesta. Toki myös se, että nykyisin Helsingin ratikoita käytetään paljon kertoo jotain houkuttelevuudesta, vaikka he ovatkin vähän hitaita.

Erilaiset tutkimukset eivät kyllä aina aidosti kerro ihmisten käyttäytymisestä. Monissa kyselytutkimuksissa ihmiset arvostavat asuinpaikassa esimerkiksi luonnonläheisyyttä, rauhaa ja tilaa. Mutta sitten kun ihmiset oikeasti alkavat kasata rahoja asunnon ostoon ovat he yleensä valmiita pinoamaan sitä enemmän kahisevaa, mitä urbaanimpi ja tiheämpi alue on. Tämä ei ole pelkästään Helsinki-ilmiö, myös maakuntakaupungeissa tiheämmät keskusta-alueet ovat kalliimpia kuin luonnonläheiset reunat, näin vaikka kaikilla olisi auto ja ruuhkaton matka pikkukaupungin keskustaan kestäisi 5 minuuttia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki tunneliin mahtuu riittävästi vuoroja, kun tehdään riittävän kapasiteetin tunneliratkaisu...


Ja maksetaan vielä enemmän! Karlsruhessa tehdään juuri sinun logiikallasi. Kaiserstrassen pintarata korvataan tunnelilla. Koska tunnelissa ei ole enää pintaradan kapasiteettia, rinnakkaiselle Kriegstrasselle rakennetaan uusi pintarata. Vain siten kaupallisen keskustan läpi saadaan se vuoromäärä, joka on nyt yhdellä pintaradalla. Karlsruhessakin tunneli on poliitikkovetoinen hanke, jota liikenteen asiantuntijat pitävät pelkkänä tuhlauksena. Eikä ole ihme, sillä jos Kaiserstrassen nykyinen vuoromäärä on oikeasti liikaa, rinnakkainen Kriegstrassen rata olisi voitu tehdä lisäkapasiteetiksi ilman tunnelin suuria kustannuksia.

Et Petteri tunnu ymmärtävän, että tunneli on joko nopea ja sillä on huono saavutettavuus tai sitten se ei ole pintarataa nopeampi, jotta sillä olisi lähes yhtä hyvä saavutettavuus kuin pintaradalla. Molemmissa tapauksissa tunneli on 47 kertaa niin kallis kuin pintarata, joten ainoa tunnelin hyöty pintarataan nähden on tehdä tilaa autoilulle.




> Mannerheimintietä kulkee ruuhkassa 64 bussivuoroa, Topeliuksenkatua 41 bussivuoroa ja osa Mäkelänkadun sekä ehkä Hämeentienkin busseistakin on potentiaalisia uudelle tunneliyhteydelle, jos se jatkuu ainakin Pasilaan asti ja siitä on hyvät yhteydet eteenpäin.


Et tunnu ymmärtävän sitä, että kaupungin keskustaan matkustavat eivät ole mahdollisimman nopealla matkalla keskustan läpi. Edellä oleva sekä esimerkkisi Vihdintiestä ja Elielinaukiosta osoittavat tätä. Ihmiset, jotka ovat matkalla Meilahteen ja Töölön menevät tietenkin mieluiten sillä välineellä, jolla pääsevät mahdollisimman vaivattomasti Meilahteen ja Töölön. He eivät ole matkalla Elielinaukiolle, vaikka bussi sinne meneekin, ja vielä vähemmän Pasilaan. Elielinaukiolle ja Pasilaan matkaaville juna on tietenkin sopiva väline ja varmaan he sitä käyttävätkin. Tuusulantien/Mäkelänkadun matkustajat käyttäisivät jo nyt vaihtoa junaan Käpylässä, jos siinä olisi vähäisintäkään järkeä. Ja sitten vielä Lahdentietä/Hämeentietä tulevat! Eivätköhän pääradan varrella asuvat junan käyttäjät käytä junaa ihan lähiasemalta asti jo nyt, Lahdentietä kulkevat valitsevat reittinsä siksi, etteivät junalla perille pääse.

Kirjoitustesi lähtökohtana on myös kaiken aikaa virheellinen ajatuksesi siitä, että helsinkiläinen hidasraitiotieliikenne on kiveen hakattu asia, joka voi muuttua vain kaivamalla tunneleita. Koko ketjun aihehan on raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen. Tunneli on siinä yksi keino, mutta kovin kallis ja palvelutason kannalta heikko. Tunnelille on perusteluja vasta sitten, kun pintaliikenteen kapasiteetti on käytetty. Mutta Helsingin rakennustehokkuudella sellainen tilanne ei tule koskaan vastaan. Siten tunneleista on vain pintaliikennettä täydentäväksi palveluksi siten, että tunneleissa on todellakin suuri nopeus ja sen edellytyksenä hyvin harvat asemat. Silloin vain joudutaan pohtimaan, onko nopeiden yhteyksien käyttäjiä niin paljon ja nopeusetu niin suuri, että valtava investointi on perusteltu.




> Minusta ihmisten käyttäytyminen kertoo usein myös paljon. Se, että metroihin ja lähijuniin viitsitään kävellä pitkiä matkoja kertoo erinomaisesti houkuttelevuudesta. Toki myös se, että nykyisin Helsingin ratikoita käytetään paljon kertoo jotain houkuttelevuudesta, vaikka he ovatkin vähän hitaita.


Mutta se ei kerro sitä, mitä ihmiset tekisivät, jos maailma olisi toinen. Ja siinä asiassa Hylje on täysin oikeassa:



> Rehellinen vertaus metron ja linja-auton kävelymatkan välillä on, kun molemmilla on sama vuoroväli, luotettavuus ja matkanopeus. Annetut esimerkit linja-auton käytöstä eivät ole vertailukelpoisia metron kanssa, eivätkä myöskään kaupunkijunan.


Tähän kun lisää vielä hinnan, kuten Kani kirjoitti:



> En paljon pistä painoarvoa näille itä-länsi-vertailuille, kun ensinnäkin seudun tilastointitapa on se, että vaihdollinen matka on kaksi matkaa, joka nostaa keinotekoisesti metron kaltaisen joukkoliikenteen "suosiota", ja toisekseen lännessä palvelun hinta on lähes kaksinkertainen.


Kun YTV tutki lippu- ja tariffijärjestelmän muutosvaihtoehtoja, tuli myös tutkituksi, mitä liikenne-ennuste sanoo siitä, että Itä-Helsinki ja Espoo olisivat vertailukelpoisessa hinnoittelussa keskenään. Tulos oli lännen joukkoliikenteen merkittävä kasvu, oliko luokkaa kolmannes. Mutta sekään ei vielä näistä kahdesta vastinparista poista sitä eroa, että Espoossa Länsiväylän varsi on täynnä suuria työpaikkoja, Itä-Helsingissä myydään autoja tai tontit ovat tyhjiä. Itähelsinkiläisten on pakko matkustaa alueeltaan pois, Espoolaisten ei.

Antero

----------


## Koala

> on joutunut kävelemään vähintään 800 m asemalle (nyt kävelen 1.3 km).


Jos olisi pakko kävellä noin paljon, katsoisin että alueella ei ole joukkoliikennettä ja olisi pakko hankkia auto. Tuollaiset kävelymatkat eivät todellakaan houkuta ketään joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi.

----------


## teme

> Mikä tekee mahdottomaksi ottaa käyttöön esim ruuhkamaksut että saadaan niillä osittain rahoitettua ne toimenpiteet joita tarvitaan kasvavan kaupungin liikenteen järjestämiseksi? Siihen vaihtoehtoon ovat turvautuneet kaikki vähintään Helsingin kokoiset Skandinavian niemimaan kaupungit, viimeisenä Göteborg. Vallitseeko Helsingissä jotenkin poikkeukselliset olosuhteet? Ja mihinkään galluppeihin ei kannata uskoa. Tietenkään ei kukaan halua maksaa mutta jos on pakko niin se on siten voi voi. Jos ihmiset alkaisivat ymmärtää että kasvava kaupunki myös tuo tullessaan enemmän työpaikkoja ja henkilökohtaisia kehittymismahdollisuuksia. Jos ei päättäjät tekisi vaikeita valintoja ihmisten puolesta niin elettäisiin vielä kivikaudella. Liikennesuunnittelijoiden tehtävä on tuottaa riittävää materiaalia pättäjille. Se toki tiedetään että jotkut heistä pimittävät tietoja ja saattavat siten joko tahallaan tai tahattomasti ohjata päättäjiä tekemään vääriä valintoja, mutta en usko että liikenne itsessään herättää niin kamalasti intohimoja että kannattaa tahallaan tehdä niin. Maankäytttö ja asemakaavoitus on sitten toinen juttu, niissä on isoja rahoja pelissä.


No huomaatko kuinka paljon kannatusta ruuhkamaksut keräävät? Sitäpaitsi, malli Liikennevirasto väylämaksuista korvaa muita autoilun veroja eli ei nettona tuota välttämättä yhtään mitään. Toki aina voi nostaa veroja tavalla tai toisella. Sen kannatus? Minä en todellakaan usko mihinkään galluppeihin, niihin vastaaminen on ilmaista. Minä uskon siihen mitä ihmiset tekevät kukkarollaan. Kun esimerkiksi ihmiset eivät osta 50 kiloeuron parkkipaikkoja, niin se tarkoittaa sitä ettei niitä oikeasti tarvita. Ja jostain syystä paikalliset autoilun edellytykset korreloivat pikemminkin kääntäen asuntojen hintojen kanssa kuin toisin päin.

Siinä reaalitodellisuudessa missä me elämme, 50 miljoonankin irrottaminen yksittäiseen liikennehankeeseen Helsingissä on kiven takana. Joka ikinen kerta kun tehdään jotain putkee niin se on vähintään 150 milliä. Noissa tunnelivisioissa liikutaan väärällä kymmenluvulla. Maanalainen väylä on erikoisratkaisu siinä kuin silta, jos pitää mennä vesistön yli niin tehdään silta ja jos pitää mennä kallion läpi niin tehdään tunneli. Jonkinlaisen yleisratkaisuna joka liikennepulmaan maanalaisissa rakenteet on ihan eri asia.

----------


## petteri

> Ja maksetaan vielä enemmän! Karlsruhessa tehdään juuri sinun logiikallasi. Kaiserstrassen pintarata korvataan tunnelilla. Koska tunnelissa ei ole enää pintaradan kapasiteettia, rinnakkaiselle Kriegstrasselle rakennetaan uusi pintarata. Vain siten kaupallisen keskustan läpi saadaan se vuoromäärä, joka on nyt yhdellä pintaradalla. Karlsruhessakin tunneli on poliitikkovetoinen hanke, jota liikenteen asiantuntijat pitävät pelkkänä tuhlauksena. Eikä ole ihme, sillä jos Kaiserstrassen nykyinen vuoromäärä on oikeasti liikaa, rinnakkainen Kriegstrassen rata olisi voitu tehdä lisäkapasiteetiksi ilman tunnelin suuria kustannuksia.


Tämä Karlsruhe on mielenkiintoinen esimerkki. Sehän on ollut yksi niistä kaupungeista, joilla olet perustellut tapaa liikennöidä pikaratikoita katutasossa. Karlsruhe on toki Helsinkiin verrattuna aina huono vertailukohta, kun se on paljon pienempi, joukkoliikennettä käytetään vähemmän ja aika lailla Smith-Polvismainen moottoritiekin viistää keskustaa.

Kuitenkin noinkin helpossa ympäristössä ratikkaruuhkista on katutasossa tullut sietämättömät ja tunnelirakentamiseen on ollut pakko mennä jotta liikenteen sujuvuus ja mukava kaupunkiympäristö voidaan taata.

"Liikenteen asiantuntijat" on tosi vakuuttavan kuuloinen termi. Epäilen vaan, että tässä tapauksessa  "liikenteen asiantuntijat" saattanee tarkoittaa samaa kuin "äärimmäinen ratikkapuolue". Ainahan kaikkia hankkeita vastustamaan jotain hörhöjä löytyy. 




> Et Petteri tunnu ymmärtävän, 
> 
> .......
> Et tunnu ymmärtävän sitä,
> 
> .......
> 
> Kirjoitustesi lähtökohtana on myös kaiken aikaa virheellinen ajatuksesi siitä,


Järkyttääkö katutasoisten ratikkaunelmiesi pirstoutuminen sinua noinkin syvästi?

----------


## teme

> Minusta keskustan päässä nopeudella on paljon merkitystä. Vertaillaan kahta eri yhteyttä, Huopalahden asema - Helsingin asema väli kestää junalla 9 minuuttia ja on luotettava sekä mukava yhteys. Juna pysähtelee muutaman kerran, siinä on ihan pahinta ruuhkaa lukuunottamatta kaikille istumapaikat ja se kulkee mukavasti, jolloin voi vaikka surffata kännykällä netissä.
> 
> Muutaman sadan metrin päästä asemalta Vihdintien pysäkiltä Karvaamokuja menee myös busseja Elielinaukiolle. Matka kestää aamuruuhkassa reittioppaan mukaan 21 minuuttia (jos on hyvä liikennetilanne, yhteys ei ole kovin luotettava), pysäkkiväli on 585 metriä eli paljon nykyratikoita pidempi ja aikataulun mukainen linjanopeus 20 km/h. Matka bussilla on hyvn epämukava ja pysähtelevä junaan verrattuna ja vaikuttaa kestävän hyvin pitkään. (Sillä miltä matka tuntuu on käytännössä paljon merkitystä.) Jos tuolla välillä menisi ratikka nykyisellä Mannerheimintien pysäkkivälillä ja sujuvuudella matka kestäisi likimain puoli tuntia. 
> 
> Helsingin seudulla etäisyydet ovat niin pitkiä, että tarvitaan mukavaa nopeutta sekä kantakaupungissa että esikaupungeissa. Siksi nopeutta kannattaa hakea tunneleilla keskustan ympäristössä.


Mainitsemasi Huopalahti nimenomaan ei ole kaukana.  :Smile:  Se on minusta kohtuullisen matalan prioriteetin asia meneekö haagalaiselle Rautatientorille 9 vai 14 minuuttia, mm. siksi että tuolla tuskin on olennaista vaikutusta matkustajamääriin. Mutta jatkaaksemme analogiaa, esimerkiksi matkan pituus Kivikosta on kyllä ongelma. Muutaman minuutin saa pois niin että tekee oikotunnelin Ilmalan ja Pasilan ali. Tai sitten voi tehdään ohitusraiteet Martinlaakson radalle, murto-osalla kustannuksista.

Mannerheimintietä kulkeva pintaliikenne palvelee ihan eri tarvetta kuin se juna, joka on nopea nimenomaan siksi että se ei pysähdy. Kääntäen, sillä pääsee näppärästi vain kolmeen yksittäiseen pisteeseeen. Jos on menossa edes Kamppiin, niin ei se juna oikein maksa vaivaa.

----------


## petteri

> Mainitsemasi Huopalahti nimenomaan ei ole kaukana.  Se on minusta kohtuullisen matalan prioriteetin asia meneekö haagalaiselle Rautatientorille 9 vai 14 minuuttia, mm. siksi että tuolla tuskin on olennaista vaikutusta matkustajamääriin.


Mutta jos Haagan tasolle on jo tultu varttitunti on käytännössä iso ero meneekö keskustaan vielä 9, 14, 21 vai kenties 30 minuuttia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:58 ----------




> Mannerheimintietä kulkeva pintaliikenne palvelee ihan eri tarvetta kuin se juna, joka on nopea nimenomaan siksi että se ei pysähdy. Kääntäen, sillä pääsee näppärästi vain kolmeen yksittäiseen pisteeseeen. Jos on menossa edes Kamppiin, niin ei se juna oikein maksa vaivaa.


Ilman muuta Mannerheimintiellä tarvitaan tiheästi pysähtyvää pintaliikennettä, ilman sitä ei pärjätä. Sen lisäksi pitemmän matkan ratikoille tarvitaan myös nopeampi yhteys, jossa on enemmän kapasiteettia kuin katutasossa on tarjolla. Bussiliikenteen laajempi siirtäminen raiteille ei onnistu pelkän katutason kapasiteetin varassa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Järkyttääkö katutasoisten ratikkaunelmiesi pirstoutuminen sinua noinkin syvästi?


Argumentit taas lopussa, kun pitää henkilöön käydä? Anteron kommentit, joihin viittasit, ovat minun ja luultavasti jonkun muunkin mielestä ihan aiheellisia. Tässä(kin) ketjussa on sinulle sivutolkulla selitetty asioita, jotka vain sivuutat, ja kolme viestiä myöhemmin esität saman perustelemattoman väitteen. Se jos mikä kielii minusta ymmärtämättömyydestä. Tai sitten siitä, ettet viitsi tuon vertaa pohtia asioita.

----------


## Antero Alku

Matkalainen osasi jo sanoa nasevammin ja tiiviimmin kuin itse osaan. Mutta kun tuli tämä jo kirjoitetuksi, niin menköön nyt.




> "Liikenteen asiantuntijat" on tosi vakuuttavan kuuloinen termi. Epäilen vaan, että tässä tapauksessa  "liikenteen asiantuntijat" saattanee tarkoittaa samaa kuin "äärimmäinen ratikkapuolue". Ainahan kaikkia hankkeita vastustamaan jotain hörhöjä löytyy.


Sinulla lieneekin esittää kompetenssia arvioida paikallisen liikennelaitoksen väkeä sekä yhtä Euroopan johtavista alan konsulttitoimistoista. Molemmat lienevät hörhjä, kun niin sanot. Mutta oikeasti en odota, että esität mitään perusteita sille, että olisit pätevä arvioimaan mainittuja tahoja ja niissä toimivia henkilöitä, joita et edes tunne etkä ole tavannut. Miksi odottaisin, kun tiedän, ettei sinulla ole mitään esitettävää.  :Wink: 

Itse asiasta voin todeta, että ei ole mitään maata tai kaupunkia, jossa kaikki on oikein tai väärin, tai ei koskaan tehdä virheitä taikka kaikki on virhettä. Ei merkitsevää ole se, kuka sanoo tai tekee, vaan mitä sanotaan ja tehdään. Pitää olla osaamista arvioida sanoja ja tekoja, ei pelkkää auktoriteettiuskoa.




> Järkyttääkö katutasoisten ratikkaunelmiesi pirstoutuminen sinua noinkin syvästi?


Unelma lieneekin ainoa argumenttisi. Ei se minua järkytä, mutta on turhauttavaa, että joko et lue mitä tässäkin ketjussa kirjoitetaan tai sitten et ollenkaan ymmärrä lukemaasi. Tai ehkä oikea tulkinta on, että kun tulee asia, jota et voi kieltää, vaikenet siitä joksikin aikaa. Et vastaa itsellesi hankalaan kysymykseen, mutta jonkin ajan päästä esität jälleen sitä, jonka joku muu on jo kertaalleen tai moneen kertaan osoittanut vääräksi.

Käytännössä esim. täällä on linkattu video, josta näkee, miten 2 x 27 metrin ratikka kulkee Düsseldorfissa kadulla, sekakaistalla, omalla kaistalla ja tunnelissa ja miten sillä toimivat valoetuudet. Ja miten tunneli ei juuri vaikuta nopeuteen, koska pysäkkiväli on likimain sama kuin pinnalla. Mutta kohta kirjoitat, että ainoa tapa nopeuttaa Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä on panna se tunneliin koska maanpäällä ei voi olla etuuksia ja ratikat ovat niin pieniä kuin ne Hesassa ovat. Videolla esitetyllä todellisuudella ei ole sinulle mitään merkitystä.

En ole enää aikoihin kuvitellutkaan, että sinun uskosi horjuisi. Jaksan yrittää oikoa juttujasi vain siksi, että muille foorumin lukijoille ei jäisi vääriä luuloja. Onneksi tosin luulojasi oikoo niin moni muukin, ettei minun yksin tarvitse.

Omaa tyyliäsi lainaten: Eivät tunneliunelmasi kovin vakuuta, kun moderneja pintaratikoita rakennetaan kaupunkien keskustoihin parikymmentä kertaa niin paljon kuin unelmatunneleitasi. Poikkeus vahvistaa säännön, sanottiin oppikoulussa.

Meni siis tämä viesti täysin henkilökohtaisuuksien puolelle, mutta metsä nyt vastasi kuten sinne huusit.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Käytännössä esim. täällä on linkattu video, josta näkee, miten 2 x 27 metrin ratikka kulkee Düsseldorfissa kadulla, sekakaistalla, omalla kaistalla ja tunnelissa ja miten sillä toimivat valoetuudet. Ja miten tunneli ei juuri vaikuta nopeuteen, koska pysäkkiväli on likimain sama kuin pinnalla. Mutta kohta kirjoitat, että ainoa tapa nopeuttaa Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä on panna se tunneliin koska maanpäällä ei voi olla etuuksia ja ratikat ovat niin pieniä kuin ne Hesassa ovat. Videolla esitetyllä todellisuudella ei ole sinulle mitään merkitystä.


Düsseldorfin ratkaisun tyyli olisi erinomaisen toimiva Helsingissäkin. Kuten videolta voidaan havaita katutasolla voidaan kulkea alueilla, joilla vuoroväli on pitkä ja muuta risteävää liikennettä kohtuullisesti, kuten Düsseldorfissakin. Lähempänä keskustaa laitetaan osa ratikoista tunneliin tai muuten eristetylle radalle.  Sellainen osa vuoroista voidaan toki ajaa katutasossa, joka sinne järkevästi mahtuu. Monesta suunnasta voisi olla sekä tunneloituja pikavuoroja että kadulla kulkevia vuoroja, joilla täydennetään jakelua katutasossa. 

Helsingin tunnelin tarve on pohjimmiltaan sama kuin Düsseldorfin tai Karlsruhen tunnelihankkeissakin, kapasiteetti sekä nopeus. Helsingissä pelkkä katutason kapasiteetti ei riitä bussiliikenteen laajamittaiseen siirtämiseen raiteille. Laskin suunnilleen kuinka monta bussivuoroa tulee Helsingin keskustaan aamuruuhkassa. 41 Topeliuksenkatua, 64 Mannerheimintietä, 70 Mäkelänkatua ja 48 Hämeentietä. Yhteensä reilut 220 bussia tunnissa. Tuollaisen bussimäärän siirtäminen raiteille vaatii ehdottomasti tunneli- tai eristettyjen ratojen ratkaisuja. Linjoja tarvitaan lukumääräisesti paljon ja myös liityntää pitää käyttää, jotta bussiliikenne saadaan raiteille.

Minusta tuo ei ole mitenkään epärealistinen tavoite, aika monissa Eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa ei keskustaan tule merkittävästi busseja kauempaa. Helsingissäkin itämetron alueella on päästy eroon bussirallista ja kohta Länsiväylänkin suunnasta bussiruuhkat loppuvat. Sen jälkeen on syytä käydä jäljellä olevien bussisuuntien kimppuun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin tunnelin tarve on pohjimmiltaan sama kuin Düsseldorfin tai Karlsruhen tunnelihankkeissakin, kapasiteetti sekä nopeus.


Minulle molemmat ovat varoittavia esimerkkejä siitä, mitä ei pidä tehdä. Olen itse kokenut kummankin kaupungin ennen tunneleita ja Düsseldorfin tunnelin jälkeen. En anna mitään arvoa sille, että ydinkeskustaan tehdään lisää kaistoja ja katuparkkeerausta autoille. Se on yksinkertaisesti vastoin sitä, mitä pidän hyvänä kaupungin kehittämisenä, enkä ole asiassa aivan yksin. Karlsruhessa Kaiserstrassen raitiokävelykatu toimii loistavasti, mutta ymmärrän kasvuvaran rajallisuuden. Siihen auttaa Kriegstrassen rinnakkaisrata, tunneli Kaisertsrassen alle on täysin turha.




> Helsingissä pelkkä katutason kapasiteetti ei riitä bussiliikenteen laajamittaiseen siirtämiseen raiteille. Laskin suunnilleen kuinka monta bussivuoroa tulee Helsingin keskustaan aamuruuhkassa. 41 Topeliuksenkatua, 64 Mannerheimintietä, 70 Mäkelänkatua ja 48 Hämeentietä. Yhteensä reilut 220 bussia tunnissa. Tuollaisen bussimäärän siirtäminen raiteille vaatii ehdottomasti tunneli- tai eristettyjen ratojen ratkaisuja. Linjoja tarvitaan lukumääräisesti paljon ja myös liityntää pitää käyttää, jotta bussiliikenne saadaan raiteille.


Lasket tämän väärin laskemalla busseja. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus on kuljettaa ihmisiä, ei ajoneuvoja.

Liikennelaskentojen mukaan Mannerheimintiellä kulkee noin 3500 hlö klo 06-09 keskustan suuntaan busseissa. Vuorokausivaihtelun mukaan huipputuntina 39 % tästä eli 1350 hlö. (Lähde: Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä 2010, KSV) Jos busseja on 64, keskikuormitus on 21 hlö/bussi. Kun busseissa on noin 50 istumapaikkaa, yli puolet busseista on liikaa. Toisaalta Transtechin vaunuissa on 87 istuinta (taittoistuimet mukaan lukien), joten tarvitaan 16 vaunua/tunti kuljettamaan nämä henkilöt istuen ratikassa.

Suurin ratikkavuorojen lukumäärä em. lähteen mukaan on 36 vuoroa/tunti ja niissä kulkee 1225 matkustajaa. Sekin on vain 34 hlö/vuoro. Vapaita istumapaikkoja on kaikille bussimatkustajille!

Ajatellaan, että Mannerheimintien rata saneerataan U75-tasolle. Harvennetaan vuoroväliä nykyisestä 30 vuoroon tunnissa. Ajetaan Transtechin vaunuilla kaksinajossa, 2 x 27 m junat. Istumapaikkatarjonta on silloin 5220 hlö/h. Kaikki nykyiset joukkoliikennematkustajat mahtuvat istumaan ja tyhjiä istumapaikkoja on kasvuvaraksi 49 %. Linjanopeus U75:n mallin mukaan on 21 km/h, ja bussikaistalla ei enää liikennettä.

No arvaan, että puutut nyt siihen, miten tämä voidaan järjestää, kun jo nyt ajossa olevat linjat kuormittavat enemmän vuoroja kuin tässä sanottu 30 vuoroa/h. Jos ajetaan 10 minuutin perusvuoroväliä, Mannerheimintielle mahtuu 5 linjaa, vain yksi enemmän kuin nyt. Asiallisesti ottaen siis 10:n rataa voisi jatkaa jakamalla sen kahteen haaraan. Ei kauheasti pelivaraa, mutta olennaista on, ettei tunneli tässä asiassa auta. Jos apua halutaan, niin Topeliuksenkatu on se helpoin apu. Sinne mahtuu toiset 5 linjaa, ja  silloin onkin mahdollisuus ajattaa nykyverkkoa pidemmälle 6 linjaa nykyisten lisäksi.

Jos on saneerattu Mannerheimintien rata ja Topeliuksenkadun rata Tullinpuomille sekä yhteys Nordenskioldiltä Topeliuksenkadulle, Töölön läpi keskustaan on tarjota 60 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa, joissa voi olla 10440 istumapaikkaa. Kaikkiaan seisomapaikat tiheydellä 4 hlö/m2 laskien 22440 paikkaa. Näistä 60 % on uusia linjoja, jotka palvelevat pohjoisia esikaupunkiyhteyksiä. Nykyään huipputunnin joukkoliikenteen kysyntä on yhteensä Mannerheimintiellä, Runeberginkadulla ja Mechelininkadulla 3600 hlö/h. Ilman tunnelia siis kasvuvaraa nykyiseen 150 %  laskettuna pelkkinä istumapaikkoina.

Sitten kun tämä ei enää Töölön läpi riitä, myönnän, että tunnelia voi harkita. Vaikka vielä onkin rata tekemättä Mechelinillä Kaloniuksenkadulta pohjoiseen.




> Minusta tuo ei ole mitenkään epärealistinen tavoite, aika monissa Eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa ei keskustaan tule merkittävästi busseja kauempaa. Helsingissäkin itämetron alueella on päästy eroon bussirallista ja kohta Länsiväylänkin suunnasta bussiruuhkat loppuvat. Sen jälkeen on syytä käydä jäljellä olevien bussisuuntien kimppuun.


Ekaan lauseeseen voin yhtyä. Manskun saneeraus ei paljon vaadi. Itse asiassa se menee ylläpitokustannuksissa, koska kiskot on joskus vaihdettava joka tapauksessa. Sääli, että juuri vaihdettiin Runskilta etelään ilman oikeita siirtymäkaaria. Topeliuksen rata on jo suunnitteilla, kustannus jäänee 1,7 km/n pätkällä 15 miljoonaan euroon. Transtechilta ovat vaunut jo tulossa. Joten haastavin paikka lienee palauttaa Katajanokan rata entiselleen Katajanokan puistoon nurmiradaksi Kanavakadun ja Kruunuvuorenkadun välille. Siten saadaan Kruunuvuorenkadulle kyllin pitkä pysäkki.

Idässä on busseja vähennetty, mutta panoksena on 10 kertaa kalliimpi ja huonommin palveleva järjestely. Myönnän, että tietenkin tämä johtaa pohjoisen suunnalla bussi-ratikka -liityntään. Mutta se vaan toimii paremmin kuin bussi-metro -liityntä, kun vaihdot ovat tasossa laiturin yli ja katoksen ali sekä aikataulut synkassa. Ja liitynnän tarve on olennaisesti vähäisempi. Ja toiseksi, tunneli ei muuta tätä asiaa miksikään, siksi en ole liityntää tässä kummemmin pohtinut.

Antero

PS: Mihinkäs se Manskun tunneli pitäisi tehdä? Käytännössä Eduskuntatalolta etelään ei ole tilaa edes heti kadunpinnan alla. Siis välille TullinpuomiMusiikkitalo? 2,3 km ja 4 asemaa? Lasketaanko 30 M/tunnelikilometri ja 50 M/asema  Länsimetron hinnat 2008. Siis tuollainen 270 miljoonan projekti. Vastaan 15 M, jolla tulee tuplakapasiteetti.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Lasket tämän väärin laskemalla busseja. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus on kuljettaa ihmisiä, ei ajoneuvoja.


Petteri laskee - ilmeisen tahallaan - väärin myös sikäli, että laskee eri suunnilta tulevien väylien liikennemääriä yhteen. Ei kai kukaan muu kuin petteri ole edes kuvitellut, että Hämeentien ja Topeliuksenkadun bussit korvattaisiin yksillä raiteilla.

----------


## petteri

> Lasket tämän väärin laskemalla busseja. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus on kuljettaa ihmisiä, ei ajoneuvoja.
> 
> Liikennelaskentojen mukaan Mannerheimintiellä kulkee noin 3500 hlö klo 06-09 keskustan suuntaan busseissa. Vuorokausivaihtelun mukaan huipputuntina 39 % tästä eli 1350 hlö. (Lähde: Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä 2010, KSV) Jos busseja on 64, keskikuormitus on 21 hlö/bussi. Kun busseissa on noin 50 istumapaikkaa, yli puolet busseista on liikaa. Toisaalta Transtechin vaunuissa on 87 istuinta (taittoistuimet mukaan lukien), joten tarvitaan 16 vaunua/tunti kuljettamaan nämä henkilöt istuen ratikassa.
> 
> Suurin ratikkavuorojen lukumäärä em. lähteen mukaan on 36 vuoroa/tunti ja niissä kulkee 1225 matkustajaa. Sekin on vain 34 hlö/vuoro. Vapaita istumapaikkoja on kaikille bussimatkustajille!


Sinun lukusi ovat jonkin verran pielessä. Ko. raportin mukaan Töölön sektorissa(Mannerheimintie ja Topeliuksenkatu) keskustan suuntaan kulkee arkisin klo 6-9 9540 matkustajaa, noista huipputuntina kulkee noin 3700 henkeä. Ratikassa niistä on noin 1220, bussien, busseissa 2500,  laskutavallasi (87 matkustajaa per vaunu) heitä kuljettamaan tarvittaisiin 29 lisävuoroa tunnissa.  

Tuollainen määrä lisäratikoita ei kovin helposti mahdu Mannerheimintielle eikä muutenkaan keskustan jo nykyisin pahasti ylikuormitettuun rataverkkoon. Yhteydestä tulisi helposti hidas.

Toinen huomioitava seikka on, että tottahan hyvä yhteys Töölössä muuttaisi kulkutottumuksia. Jatkot Jokerille ja esikaupunkeihin mitä ilmeisimmin siirtäisivät kuormitusta junista ja henkilöautoista varsin merkittävästi toki sillä edellytyksellä, ettei Töölön raitioliikenne olisi jatkossa yhtä toivottoman hidasta kuin nykyään. Keskimääräisen yksikkökoon kasvattaminen ei kuitenkaan oikein auta koska bussiliikenteen korvaaminen vaatii varsin paljon eri linjoja, jotka menevät eri suuntiin. Tunnelin jatko Pasilaa kohti vielä todennäköisesti muuttaisi matkustustottumuksia niin, että nykyinen keskustan kautta kiertäminen vähenisi vielä reilumminkin.

Jokeriyhteyden, Pasilan tunneliyhteyden (joka toisi yhteyden ja linjoja myös Mäkelänkadulta Töölöön) sekä esikaupunkiraitiolinjajatkojen ansiosta Töölön kuormitus ruuhkatuntina keskustan suuntaan voisi tunnelin myötä hyvin nousta 6000-7000 henkeen tunnissa, kun tunnelin avulla olisi uusia ripeitä yhteyksiä.

Tästä voidaan tehdä ainakin sellainen johtopäätös, että olisi syytä selvittää mahdollisuudet rakentaa Töölöön ja Pasilaan ratikkatunneli ja laittaa ainakin puolet Töölön ratikoista kulkemaan sinne. Itse asiassa tunnelia voi minusta pitää edellytyksenä sellaiselle palvelutasolle, jolla laajamittainen bussiliikenteen korvaaminen raitioliikenteellä olisi realistista, bussien korvaaminen kuitenkin lisäisi liityntää.

Jotta saataisiin tarkempaa arviota tunnelin hyödyistä ja haitoista olisi sitten kyllä syytä saada aikaan tarkempi selvitys ja suunnitelma Töölön ratikkatunnelin potentiaalista, erityisesti niin, että se mahdollistaisi Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suunnan liikennöinnin lisäksi myös nopean poikittaisyhteyden keskuspuiston ali Pasilan ja Töölön välille.

Samalla olisi toki vaihtoehtona syytä selvittää mahdollisuuksia nykyisen rataverkon kehittämiseen ilman välitöntä tunnelinrakentamista niin, että jotain linjaa jatketaan Huopalahden asemalle ja siitä eteenpäin jo ennen tunnelin mahdollista valmistumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinun lukusi ovat jonkin verran pielessä. Ko. raportin mukaan Töölön sektorissa(Mannerheimintie ja Topeliuksenkatu) keskustan suuntaan kulkee arkisin klo 6-9 9540 matkustajaa, noista huipputuntina kulkee noin 3700 henkeä. Ratikassa niistä on noin 1220, bussien, busseissa 2500,  laskutavallasi (87 matkustajaa per vaunu) heitä kuljettamaan tarvittaisiin 29 lisävuoroa tunnissa.


Kirjoitit:



> Laskin suunnilleen kuinka monta bussivuoroa tulee Helsingin keskustaan aamuruuhkassa. 41 Topeliuksenkatua, 64 Mannerheimintietä, 70 Mäkelänkatua ja 48 Hämeentietä.


...ja minä kirjoitin:



> Liikennelaskentojen mukaan Mannerheimintiellä kulkee noin 3500 hlö klo 06-09 keskustan suuntaan busseissa. Vuorokausivaihtelun mukaan huipputuntina 39 % tästä eli 1350 hlö.


...minkä jälkeen vertasin Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteen matkustajamäärää Mannerheimintien raitioliikenteen tarjontaan.

Topeliuksenkadun ja Mechelininkadun bussimatkustajista keskusteleminen tulee ajankohtaiseksi sitten, kun suunnitellaan ratikkaratoja myös näille kaduille. Siihen aiheeseen menin vasta viestini loppupuolella. Ja kirjoitin aiheesta näin:  



> Jos on saneerattu Mannerheimintien rata ja Topeliuksenkadun rata Tullinpuomille sekä yhteys Nordenskioldiltä Topeliuksenkadulle, Töölön läpi keskustaan on tarjota 60 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa, joissa voi olla 10440 istumapaikkaa.


Huomaat varmaan, että 1220 ratikkamatkustajaa ja 2500 bussimatkustajaa mahtuvat vallan mainiosti istumaan tarjolla oleville 10.440 ratikan istumapaikalle.

Tosin, jos noita matkustajia on 3700 hlö/h yhteensä läpi Töölön, siihen ei vielä tarvita lisärataa Mannerheimintien radan lisäksi, koska se välittää 5220 hlö/h istumapaikoilla, kuten viestissäni kerroin. Sama olisi kapasiteetti Mannerheimintien alla kulkevassa tunneliratikassakin 2 x 27 metrin vaunuilla.




> Tuollainen määrä lisäratikoita ei kovin helposti mahdu Mannerheimintielle eikä muutenkaan keskustan jo nykyisin pahasti ylikuormitettuun rataverkkoon. Yhteydestä tulisi helposti hidas.


Onneksi Mannerheimintielle mahtuu 30 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa, koska se on vähemmän kun sinne nykyään mahtuuvat 34 vuoroa tunnissa. Jos ei mahtuisi, niin mahdottomaksi kävisi tunnelisikin. Ja 30 vuoroa kulkee sujuvammin kuin 34 vuoroa, koska keskivuoroväli on vähän pidempi ja etuuksien järjestäminen siten helpompaa.




> Toinen huomioitava seikka on, että tottahan hyvä yhteys Töölössä muuttaisi kulkutottumuksia. Jatkot Jokerille ja esikaupunkeihin mitä ilmeisimmin siirtäisivät kuormitusta junista ja henkilöautoista varsin merkittävästi toki sillä edellytyksellä, ettei Töölön raitioliikenne olisi jatkossa yhtä toivottoman hidasta kuin nykyään. Keskimääräisen yksikkökoon kasvattaminen ei kuitenkaan oikein auta koska bussiliikenteen korvaaminen vaatii varsin paljon eri linjoja, jotka menevät eri suuntiin.


Kaiken sen, minkä kiellät toimivan raitioliikenteen rationalisointina saneeratulla pintaradalla, kiellät samalla toimivan myöskään tunnelissa. Vaunujen on tultava jostain ajaakseen tunneliin ja päästävä toisessa päässä tunnelista pois. Ja täsmälleen samat liityntäjärjestelyt on tehtävä esikaupunkialueilla, koska vuoromäärä ei tunnelin ansiosta kasva.

Tosin en ole ottanut vielä esille sitä, että 2-vaunuiset raitiojunat voivat myös jakautua esikaupunkialueilla. Näin toimitaan*) San Franciscon ratikkatunnelissa ja Wienissä WLB:llä  jossa myös WLB:n ratikat ajavat osalle matkaa tunneliin ennen kuin nousevat keskustan lähellä pinnalle ajaakseen Karlsplatzin päätepysäkille, joka on katutasossa. Joka vuorolla, kesät talvet.




> Jotta saataisiin tarkempaa arviota tunnelin hyödyistä ja haitoista olisi sitten kyllä syytä saada aikaan tarkempi selvitys ja suunnitelma Töölön ratikkatunnelin potentiaalista, erityisesti niin, että se mahdollistaisi Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suunnan liikennöinnin lisäksi myös nopean poikittaisyhteyden keskuspuiston ali Pasilan ja Töölön välille.


Jaa Töölön ratikkatunneli menisikin Pasilaan. Jotta tässä tunnelikeskustelussa olisi jokin tolkku, voisitko esittää, mitä tällä tunneliratkaisulla täsmällisesti tarkoitat! Mistä se alkaa, mihin se päättyy, mitä nykyisiä linjoja siellä kulkee, miten sen kanssa hoidetaan Manskun varrella olevat ratikkaristeykset ja Töölön ratikkahalli jne. Että olisi jonkinlainen käsitys siitä, mistä on kysymys ja onko koko tunneli edes mahdollinen.

Jos olet sillä kannalla, että tunnelissa on kyse Mannerheimintien nykyisestä bussi- ja ratikkaliikenteestä, niin Töölön metrolinjaus Pasilasta Kamppiin ja edelleen Espalle ja sieltä Katajanokalle ei ole ratkaisu. Se linjaus ei korvaa Mannerheimitiellä kulkevien ratikkalinjojen 3, 4, 7 ja 10 palvelua. Näistähän vain 7 kulkee Pasilassa ja Töölön metron suunnitellut asemat eivät kata mitenkään em. linjojen pyssäkkitarjontaa.

Olin itse vielä ks-lautakunnassa kun se siunasi Töölön metron suunnitelman todeten, että ei ole ajankohtainen. Ja jos joskus ajankohtaiseksi tulee, niin se on sitten Santahaminasta tuleva pikaratikka, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä Manskun ratikkaliikenteen kanssa.

Manskun ratikkaliikennettä uhkasi 1980-luvulla Espoon metron linjausvaihtoehto Töölön kautta. Se olisi ollut lähinnä raitiolinjan 4 kanssa päällekkäinen. Kymppihän ajoi silloin Linjoille ja Katajanokkaa hoiti linja 5 Töölöntorille Runeberginkatua.




> Samalla olisi toki vaihtoehtona syytä selvittää mahdollisuuksia nykyisen rataverkon kehittämiseen ilman välitöntä tunnelinrakentamista niin, että jotain linjaa jatketaan Huopalahden asemalle ja siitä eteenpäin jo ennen tunnelin mahdollista valmistumista.


Juu. Tehdään verkon saneeraus ensin. Katsotaan, miten houkuttelevaksi joukkoliikenne muuttuu ja loppuuko kapasiteetti.

Sanotaan nyt fiksusti niin, että kaikkihan on mahdollista, mutta otetaan mukaan myös aikajana. Mietitään, missä järjestyksessä asioita kannattaa tehdä, ja mitkä tapahtumat laukaisevat seuraavia etenemispolun vaiheita. Meillä kun on hankesuunnittelussa se vika, että pohditaan vain jotain epävarmassa 30 vuoden takaisessa tulevaisuudessa olevaa kuviteltua tavoitetilaa ja unohdetaan, mitä tapahtuu sen 30 vuoden aikana.

Eli jos minä sanon, että voin pitää tunnelia tarpeellisena esim. vuonna 2050 tai aiemmin tai myöhemmin, riippuen erilaisista seudun kehitysmahdollisuuksista, niin sovitaan, että sinä pohdit sitä vaihetta. Ja siten puolestasi voit hyväksyä, että sitä ennen kannattaa tietenkin modernisoida ratikkarata ja sillä tapahtuva liikenne, kun se ratikkarata siinä nyt kumminkin jo on. Mutta sinulla on sitten oma ajatuksesi siitä, mistä syystä tulee tarpeelliseksi pohtia tunnelia. Eikö me näin olla oikeastaan ihan yhtä mieltä kaikesta?  :Smile: 

Antero

*) En ole tarkistanut, onko tilanne muuttunut siitä, kun olin viimeksi paikan päällä tuota operaatiota Friscossa West Portalin pyskillä pällistelemässä runsaat 15 vuotta sitten.

----------


## 339-DF

> *) En ole tarkistanut, onko tilanne muuttunut siitä, kun olin viimeksi paikan päällä tuota operaatiota Friscossa West Portalin pyskillä pällistelemässä runsaat 15 vuotta sitten.


Terveisiä täältä San Franciscosta. On se muuttunut, ei täällä ole enää vuosiin yhdistelty ja eroteltu junia "lennossa". Syytä en tiedä, mutta voin arvata. Muutenkaan SF ei sovi esimerkiksi kovin hyvin. Tunnelin ulkopuolella ratikkalinjat ovat uudehkoa T-linjaa lukuunottamatta hyvin paljon Helsingin kaltaisia: sekakaistaa, rinnalla pysäköityjä autoja, olemattomat valoetuudet, korkealattiainen kalusto, omana jenkkierikoisuutena vielä iso kasa risteyksiä stop-merkein, ja niissä sitten ratikkakin pysähtyy aina. Tämä johtaa siihen, etteivät aikataulut pidä kovin hyvin, mikä puolestaan johtaa siihen, että tunnelin suulle ei saavu vaunuja säännöllisesti silloin kuin pitäisi. Asiaa ei helpota se, että tunneliin saapuu lännestä vaunuja sekä tunnelin länsipäästä eli sieltä West Portalista että sitten kesken matkaa Van Nessin aseman länsipuolelta. Kun tunnelin kapasiteetti on rajallinen ja aika hyvin käytössä, niin slotistaan myöhästyvä vaunu joutuu sitten odottelemaan kohtuullisen pitkän ajan. Kaksi minuuttia ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista tunneliin pääsyä odotellessa.

Tässä on siis oikeastaan kyse aivan samasta ongelmasta kuin Rantojen miesten bussilautassa Laajasaloon: koska vuorot eivät saavu pullonkaulaan silloin kun pitäisi, se pullonkaula sotkee koko systeemin.

Sanottakoon vielä, että jos tuo SF:n tunneli olisikin maanpäällinen rata ilman automaattikulunvalvontaa, niin siitä ei muodostuisi samantyyppistä pullonkaulaa, sillä ratikat voisivat ajaa lähempänä toisiaan. Tietysti pysäkit ja pysäkkiajat silti muodostuisivat jonkinlaiseksi pullonkaulaksi, sillä täällä kaksi eri junaa ei koskaan ole pysäkillä peräkkäin yhtä aikaa, vaikka laituritila sen mahdollistaisikin.

----------


## teme

> Mutta jos Haagan tasolle on jo tultu varttitunti on käytännössä iso ero meneekö keskustaan vielä 9, 14, 21 vai kenties 30 minuuttia.


Tämä vastauksena kirjoitukseen, jonka koko pointti oli että että on helpompaa supistaa vaikka se vartti Haagasta pohjoiseen kymmeneen minuuttiin kuin tiputtaa vartista siitä etelään viisi minuuttia?  :Smile: 




> Ilman muuta Mannerheimintiellä tarvitaan tiheästi pysähtyvää pintaliikennettä, ilman sitä ei pärjätä. Sen lisäksi pitemmän matkan ratikoille tarvitaan myös nopeampi yhteys, jossa on enemmän kapasiteettia kuin katutasossa on tarjolla. Bussiliikenteen laajempi siirtäminen raiteille ei onnistu pelkän katutason kapasiteetin varassa.


Tuota, kun se bussiliikenne mitä korvataan on käytännössä ihan yhtä pysähtelevää (se samoin kuin ratikat seisoo niin monissa valoissa että pysäkkien määrä on toissijainen asia), niin mistä tää nyt tulee että korvaavan vaihtoehdon pitäisi olla jotenkin vähemmän tiheäpysäkkien? En minä ainakaan usko että 40-sarjan matkustajat vaihtaisi härpäkkeeseen joka pysähtyy kaksi kertaa välillä Haaga-keskusta. Niillä on jo semmoinen, sitä kutsutaan lähijunaksi.

----------


## petteri

> Kirjoitit:
> Jaa Töölön ratikkatunneli menisikin Pasilaan. Jotta tässä tunnelikeskustelussa olisi jokin tolkku, voisitko esittää, mitä tällä tunneliratkaisulla täsmällisesti tarkoitat! Mistä se alkaa, mihin se päättyy, mitä nykyisiä linjoja siellä kulkee, miten sen kanssa hoidetaan Manskun varrella olevat ratikkaristeykset ja Töölön ratikkahalli jne. Että olisi jonkinlainen käsitys siitä, mistä on kysymys ja onko koko tunneli edes mahdollinen.


Pitemmän matkan ratikoille tarvittaisiin vähän Töölön metroa muistuttava ratikkaratkaisu keskustaan ja Pasilan tasolle. Helpommilla alueilla voidaan sitten kulkea pinnassakin. Sitten voidaan laajentaa kunnolla raitioverkkoa ja vähentää raideliikenteen ulottumattomissa olevia alueita.

Esimerkkejä uudessa linjastossa mahdollisesti ajettavista linjoista:

R1 Esplanadi - Kamppi(M) - Töölöntori - (tunnelista pintaan) - Paciuksenkatu - Huopalahdenkatu - Pitäjänmäki(juna) - Konala - Pähkinärinne - Varisto - Martinlaakso(juna) 

R2 Esplanadi - Kamppi(M) - Töölöntori - (tunnelista pintaan) - Paciuksenkatu - Huopalahdenkatu - Pitäjänmäki(juna) - Leppävaara(juna) - Laaksolahti - Viherlaakso

R3 Esplanadi - Kamppi(M) - Töölöntori -  Töölön tulli - (tunnelista pintaan)  -Ruskeasuo - Haaga - Pohjois-Haaga - Kannelmäki - Kaarela - Kaivoksela - Vantaanlaakso - Kivistö(juna)

R4 Esplanadi - Kamppi(M) - Töölöntori - Töölön tulli - Pasila(juna) - (tunnelista pintaan) - Pohjois-Pasila -Maunula - Pakila - Tuomarinkylä - Backas - Aviapolis(juna) - Lentoasema(juna)

R5 Esplanadi - Kamppi(M) - Töölöntori -  Töölön tulli - Pasila(juna) - (tunnelista pintaan) - Koskelantie - Viikki - Latokartano - Kontula(M)

R6 Esplanadi - Kamppi(M) - Töölöntori -  Töölön tulli  - Pasila(juna) - (tunnelista pintaan) - Kustaa-Vaasan tie - Viikinmäki -Pihlajisto - Pihlajamäki - Malmin lentoasema - Jakomäki - Hakunila

R7 Matinkylä(etelä) - Matinkylä(M) - Olari - Pohjois-Tapiola- Otaniemi(M) - Munkkiniemi - (tunneliin) - Töölön tulli - Pasila(juna) -(tunnelista) - Kustaa-Vaasan tie - Hämeentie - Viikki

R8 Leppävaara - Pitäjänmäki - Huopalahdetie - Paciuksenkatu - (tunneliin) - Töölön tuuli - Pasila - (tunnelista) - Kalasatama -Herttoniemi - Roihuvuori - Itäkeskus

Tähän suureen Stadtbahn-tyyppisen pikaraitioliikenteen laajennushankkeeseen liittyisi myös muun bussiliikenteen siirtäminen laajsti liityntään. Jokeri, Jokeri II toki olisivat myös osa samaa verkkoa, vaikkeivat ne keskustaosaa käyttäisikään.

Nykyisestä raitioverkosta suurin osa jäisi aika lailla ennalleen, toki osittain pidennettynä jokerille (esimerkiksi Huopalahden asemalle ja Oulunkylään) ja hoitaisi jakelua nopean ja hitaan verkon välillä.

Toki kaikkea tuosta ei voi toteuttaa kerralla, kun kyseessä on kallis hanke, joten jonkinlaisissa paloissa tuota kannattaisi rakentaa. Pisaran valmistuttua ennen kuin Lentorata tulee, voisi ratikoita ajaa ensin Pasilan ja keskustan välillä ratalinjausta pitkin ja sitten kun kapasiteetti Pasilan ja keskustan välillä tarvitaan rautateille pikaratikoille rakentaa lopun tunnelin. 

Töölössä jonkin lyhennetyn pikaratikkalinjan aluksi voisi saada matalemalla katutasossa kulkemaan Mannerheimintietä vaikka Elielinaukiolle tai sitten rakentaa yhdelle linjalle radan Paciuksenkatu - Merikannontie - (tähän lyhyt tunneli  Sibeliuspuiston ali tai jos asukkaat pahasti pillastuu niin sitten vähän pidempi eli Paciuksenkadulta asti) - Mechelininkatu - Arkadiankatu (päätepysäkki eduskunnan lisärakennuksen vieressä  kaksisuuntavaunuilla).

Jotain lyhennettyä linjaa voisi yrittää madella Hämeentietä jne. Esimerkiksi tunneli Paciuksenkadulta Pasilaan Töölön tullin tunneliasemalla voisi olla ensimmäinen osa laajemman tunneliverkoston toteutusta, nopean Herttoniemi - Pasila - Munkkiniemi ratikan matkustajamäärät olivat käsittääkseni poikittaisliikenneselvitystä simuloitaessa huimat.

----------


## late-

> Jos busseja on 64, keskikuormitus on 21 hlö/bussi. Kun busseissa on noin 50 istumapaikkaa, yli puolet busseista on liikaa.


Busseja ei varmaankaan ajeta huvin vuoksi, joten hukkakapasiteetti johtunee linjojen epätasaisesta kuormittumisesta. Eikö väistämättä tarvita liityntää runkolinjoihin, jotta kaikki vuorot saadaan täyteen? Varsinkin, kun ratikoilla linjoja on esittämälläsi tavalla oltava olennaisesti vähemmän.




> Suurin ratikkavuorojen lukumäärä em. lähteen mukaan on 36 vuoroa/tunti ja niissä kulkee 1225 matkustajaa.


Onko suurimman vuoromäärän kohta sama kuin suurimman matkustajamäärän kohta?

----------


## 339-DF

Petteri, millaiseksi ajattelet matkanopeuden näillä R-linjoillasi? Siis keskinopeus päätepysäkiltä toiselle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Petteri, millaiseksi ajattelet matkanopeuden näillä R-linjoillasi? Siis keskinopeus päätepysäkiltä toiselle.


Taikka vuoroväliä, kun viisi linjaa käyttää samaa tunnelia? Osa linjoista risteää maan alla, olitko ajatellut maanalaista erikoistasoristeystä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Busseja ei varmaankaan ajeta huvin vuoksi, joten hukkakapasiteetti johtunee linjojen epätasaisesta kuormittumisesta. Eikö väistämättä tarvita liityntää runkolinjoihin, jotta kaikki vuorot saadaan täyteen? Varsinkin, kun ratikoilla linjoja on esittämälläsi tavalla oltava olennaisesti vähemmän.


En ole nähnyt liikennelaskijoiden merkintöjä, mutta muutaman kerran 78 välillä vastavirtaan ratikalla matkustaessani olen yrittänyt havainnoida bussien täyttöastetta. Yllättävän väljää, mutta kuten muistan saaneeni kommentteja, Meilahdesta ja Tullinpuomilta etelään autot alkavat tyhjentyä.

Mutta se on selvä, että bussien poisto keskustasta johtaa liityntään käytännössä siten, että nyt harvaan ja alhaisella täyttöasteella olevat linjat katkaistaan liityntälinjoiksi. Synkatuin vaihdoin laiturin yli matka-aika voi hyvinkin lyhentyä nykyisestä, vaikka vaihto heikentääkin koettua palvelutasoa. Mutta sitä voi taas paikata sillä, että liityntäbussin vuoroväli voi olla lyhyempi, kun heikosti täytettyä bussia ei tarvitse ajaa Stadiin saakka.




> Onko suurimman vuoromäärän kohta sama kuin suurimman matkustajamäärän kohta?


Ei. Aamuruuhkassa Mannerheimintien pohjoispäässä (= kantakaupungin raja) busseissa on 6130 matkustajaa ja 114 bussia/h, etelämpänä oopperan kohdalla (= niemen rajalla) jossa on myös raitioliikennettä, busseissa on 3470 matkustajaa ja 157 bussia/h. Jos lasketaan huipputunnin osuudeksi 39 %, ulompana tulee 21 hlö/bussi ja niemen rajalla 9 hlö/bussi. (Huom: Edellisessä viestissä käytin Petterin laskemaa bussimäärää 64 bussia tunnissa, siksi tulos eri kuin tässä.)

Oopperan kohdalla Manskulla ajaa busseja, jotka ovat kertyneet Haagan suunnan lisäksi Tukholmankadulta (64 vuoroa) sekä Helsinginkadulta (39 vuoroa). Yhteenlasku ei tuo 157 vuoroa, sillä kaikki nämä eivät aja Manskulle oopperan kohdalle.

Todellista liikenteen suunnittelua ei tietenkään voi tehdä vain yhden pisteen (oopperan) perusteella. Vastasinkin vain Petterin laskelmiin oopperan kohdalta. Kun tarkastellaan kahta pistettä, nähdään, että henkilömäärä on molemmissa kohdissa suunnilleen sama (6130 hlö/3 h pohjoisessa ja 6610 hlö/3 h etelämpänä oopperalla), mutta nyt bussien matkustajamäärä vähenee kohti etelää ja ratikan matkustajamäärä kasvaa karkeasti sen, kuin busseissa vähenee. Joukkoliikenteen tehokkaan käytön kannalta on tyhmää ajaa kahta palvelua rinnan, kun kerran kuorma mahtuu yhteenkin.

Hakamäentien korkeudella olisi pelkällä Mannerheimintien radalla kaksi ratikkalinjaa eli 12 vuoroa tunnissa. Edellä käytetyllä 2 x 27 metrin Transtech-junakonseptilla yhdessä vuorossa olisi 25 seisojaa, keskimäärin 1,0 hlö/m2. Vertailun vuoksi metrossa on ruuhkatunnin maksimi seisojamäärä nyt 63 hlö/vaunu ja tiheys 2,4 hlö/m2. Saneerattu Mannerheimintien raitioliikenne jatkettuna pohjoiseen tarjoaa siis paremman palvelutason kuin metro nyt.

Tätä voi vielä verrata nykyiseen bussiliikenteeseen. Sehän tarjoaa teoriassa 100 %:n istumapaikat. Mutta mahtaako tarjota käytännössä? 2 x 27 metrin ratikkajunissa on tunnissa 300 seisovaa matkustajaa. Se on 13 % huipputunnin henkilömäärästä. Mahtaako epätasainen henkilömäärän jakautuma johtaa siihen, että tunnissa olisi nytkin tuon verran seisovia matkustajia? Onko täällä Manskun bussilinjojen käyttäjiä tai kuljettajia, jotka osaavat arvioida?




> Esimerkkejä uudessa linjastossa mahdollisesti ajettavista linjoista:
> 
> R1 Esplanadi - Kamppi(M) - Töölöntori - (tunnelista pintaan) - Paciuksenkatu - Huopalahdenkatu - Pitäjänmäki(juna) - Konala - Pähkinärinne - Varisto - Martinlaakso(juna) ...


Ymmärretty. Haluat siis Töölön metrolinjauksen, joka päättyy Esplanadin asemalle. Sinne ajetaan 6 linjaa. Jos haluat pitää linjanopeuden samana kuin pintaradalla, vuoroväli on 2 minuuttia ja kullakin linjalla on vuoroväli 12 minuuttia. Pintaratikat ovat ennallaan.

Voisin arvella, että tämä johtaa suunnilleen samaan tilanteeseen kuin nyt on bussien ja ratikoiden välillä. Tunnelilinjojen kuorma on korkeimmillaan kantakaupungin rajalla (Hakamäentien korkeus), jossa tunneliratikoissa ovat nykyiset bussien käyttäjät. Nykyiset ratikoiden käyttäjät käyttävät pääasiassa pintaratikoita edelleen. Eiväthän he nytkään mene esikaupungeista tuleviin busseihin ja tunnelilinjoille ehkä vielä vähemmän, koska ne eivät kulje niillä pysäkeillä, joita ratikan käyttäjät nyt käyttävät. Pieni osa nykyratikan käyttäjistä voi käyttää tunnelia, jos tunnelin 4 asemaa sopivat reitille. Toisaalta suuri osa tunnelilinjojen käyttäjistä vaihtaa pintaratikoihin päästäkseen niille ratikkapysäkeille, joita tunneli ei palvele.

Käytännössä tunneli on kallis Mannerheimintien ratikkalikenteelle rinnakkainen kapasiteetti, joka on vajaakäytöllä. Sen matkustajat mahtuisivat pintaratikoihinkin, joiden matkustajamäärä kasvaa kohti etelää samassa tahdissa kun tunnelin matkustajamäärä vähenee.

Pelkästään Espan ja Tullinpuomin väli tunnelissasi on noin 4 km. Tällä osuudella olisi 4 tunneliasemaa, joista Kamppi on jo louhittu. Hintaluokka tälle bussien siirtämiselle Manskulta tunneliin on 300 M vuoden 2008 Espoon metron kustannuksilla. Minusta sellaista rahankäyttöä on vaikea perustella suhteessa siihen, että samaan päästään saneeraamalla Mannerheimintien rata nykyaikaiseksi liikenne-esteettömäksi ratikkaradaksi. Esim. tyyliin Pariisin T3 Marsalkkojen bulevardilla.

Antero

----------


## JP12

> -- saneeraamalla Mannerheimintien rata nykyaikaiseksi liikenne-esteettömäksi ratikkaradaksi. Esim. tyyliin Pariisin T3 Marsalkkojen bulevardilla.
> Antero


Olen miettinyt tuota Mannerheimintien saneerausta nykyaikaiseksi radaksi. Onko Manskulla tällä hetkellä mahdollisuutta leveyden puolesta leventää ratikkakaistoja niin leveiksi, ettei autoista ole haittaa? 

Osaako joku sanoa, onko Manskulla jompi kumpi ruuhkasuunnista pahempi? Selvittäisiinkö toiseen suuntaan vain yhdellä sekakaistalla jäljellejääville busseille sekä muulle liikenteelle - olettaen etta pääosa HSL-bussiliikenteestä on muutettu raitioliikenteeksi tai liitynnäksi? Tällöin toisen bussikaistan tila voitaisiin uhrata ratikkakaistojen leventämiseen, "siksakin" poistoon ja vaikka kunnon pyöräkaistoihin. Tai olisiko esimerkiksi vain ruuhkasuuntaan ajettava bussikaista  (toki muusta liikenteestä selkeästi erotettuna, esim. ratikkakaistojen yhteydessä) mahdoton ajatus? 

Jos kaistojen leveys saataisiin asialliseksi, turha mutkittelu pääosin veke (ja/tai kaarteista nopeammin ajettavia) sekä tottakai jo täällä monesti mainitut vähäpätöisempien suojatievalojen poisto ja hyvät etuudet risteyksiin, en näe mitään estettä Manskun muuttamiselle Marsalkkojen bulevardin kaltaiseksi ratikkaväyläksi - nimimerkillä harrastelija, joka juuri palasi puolen vuoden Pariisinkeikalta ja matkusti paikallisella kolmosella lähes päivittäin. Silmämääräisesti arvioituna liikennemäärät ja poikkeavien liikennevirtojen haasteellisuus ovat hyvinkin samalla tai pahemmalla tasolla kuin Mannerheimintiellä. Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että monet Pariisin kehältä eli peripheriquelta tulevat pääkadut "puhkaisevat" juuri T3:n reitin - mitä väliä kun on kunnon etuudet! Tuolla ajetaan muistaakseni ruuhka-aikaan 3-4 minuutin vuorovälillä, joten tuollaisen tiheyden pitäisi siis Manskullakin onnistua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen miettinyt tuota Mannerheimintien saneerausta nykyaikaiseksi radaksi. Onko Manskulla tällä hetkellä mahdollisuutta leveyden puolesta leventää ratikkakaistoja niin leveiksi, ettei autoista ole haittaa?


Itse ainakin ehdotin toisaalla, että pitäisi myös miettiä nupukivikaistaletta ratikkakaistan vierelle, autokaistan tasolle. Se olisi osa autokaistaa, mutta jolle autoilija ei ajaisi ellei olisi pakko (koska nupukivi on epämukava ajaa). Vähentäisi varmasti ohitteluongelmaa. Ei ehkä talvella niin paljon, mutta se ei ole syy jättää tekemättä. Olisi sekin edistystä, jos ratikkaliikenne toimisi ainakin 8 kuukautena vuodessa kunnolla. Ratikkakuski myös näkisi jo kaukaa, jos auton pyörä ei ole nupukivellä, sen ohi voi ajaa täyttä vauhtia.

----------


## late-

> Minusta sellaista rahankäyttöä on vaikea perustella suhteessa siihen, että samaan päästään saneeraamalla Mannerheimintien rata nykyaikaiseksi liikenne-esteettömäksi ratikkaradaksi. Esim. tyyliin Pariisin T3 Marsalkkojen bulevardilla.


T3:n keskinopeus on kuitenkin vain noin 17 km/h. Riittääkö se Mannerheimintien runkoyhteydelle? Tarvitaanko enemmän kuin nykyaikainen liikenne-esteetön ratikkarata?

----------


## Antero Alku

> T3:n keskinopeus on kuitenkin vain noin 17 km/h. Riittääkö se Mannerheimintien runkoyhteydelle? Tarvitaanko enemmän kuin nykyaikainen liikenne-esteetön ratikkarata?


Eiköhän Manskulle kuitenkin saada Dusselin U75:n sekakaistojen 21 km/h linjanopeus, vaikka rata näyttäisikin yhtä tyylikkäältä kuin Pariisin T3.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> T3:n keskinopeus on kuitenkin vain noin 17 km/h. Riittääkö se Mannerheimintien runkoyhteydelle? Tarvitaanko enemmän kuin nykyaikainen liikenne-esteetön ratikkarata?


Pariisin T3:n vuoroväli on myös viisi minuuttia, jolla saadaan katutasoon tuollainen nopeus. Riittääkö se Mannerheimintien runkoyhteydelle?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:32 ----------




> Eiköhän Manskulle kuitenkin saada Dusselin U75:n sekakaistojen 21 km/h linjanopeus, vaikka rata näyttäisikin yhtä tyylikkäältä kuin Pariisin T3.


Mihin tämä arvio perustuu? Pelkät kaupunkiliikenneunelmat eivät riitä pitkälle kun liikennöidään todellisissa kaupunkioloissa eikä vain päiväunissa. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:32 ----------




> Petteri, millaiseksi ajattelet matkanopeuden näillä R-linjoillasi? Siis keskinopeus päätepysäkiltä toiselle.


Keskustalinjoilla reitistä ja toteutuksesta vaihdellen 25 - 40 km/h. (Tuonne nopeuden yläpäähän voidaan päästä esimerkiksi Jakomäen ja Hakunilan osalta, jos sinne olisi tunnelin/ratakuilun ja pääreitin lisäksi myös "ohitusraide" Lahdentien käytävää seuraillen.) Poikittaislinjat eivät ehkä olisi ihan noin nopeita.




> Taikka vuoroväliä, kun viisi linjaa käyttää samaa tunnelia? Osa linjoista risteää maan alla, olitko ajatellut maanalaista erikoistasoristeystä?


Vuorovälit olisivat 5 tai 10 minuuttia. Mahdollisesti ainakin Pasila - Töölön tulli välillä pitäisi olla neljä raidetta, ehkä myös siitä  Kamppiin (jos linjoja on kovin paljon, niitä voisi Esplanadin tunnelin lisäksi ehkä ajaa Punavuoren, Ullanlinnan tai Jätkäsaaren suuntaan). Periaatteena olisi ei tasoristeyksiä tiheästi liikennöityihin kohtiin maan alle vaan lähinnä eritasoja. Jos vuoroväli on jossain tunneliristeyksesssä pitkä (vähintään 4-5 minuuttia), voidaan harkita muunkinlaisia ratkaisuja.

Esimerkiksi Düsseldorfissa keskeinen osuus Stadtbahn tunnelista on neliraiteinen.

----------


## JP12

> Pariisin T3:n vuoroväli on myös viisi minuuttia, jolla saadaan katutasoon tuollainen nopeus. Riittääkö se Mannerheimintien runkoyhteydelle?
> 
> Mihin tämä arvio perustuu? Pelkät kaupunkiliikenneunelmat eivät riitä pitkälle kun liikennöidään todellisissa kaupunkioloissa eikä vain päiväunissa.
> 
> Keskustalinjoilla reitistä ja toteutuksesta vaihdellen 25 - 40 km/h. (Tuonne nopeuden yläpäähän voidaan päästä esimerkiksi Jakomäen ja Hakunilan osalta, jos sinne olisi tunnelin/ratakuilun ja pääreitin lisäksi myös "ohitusraide" Lahdentien käytävää seuraillen.) Poikittaislinjat eivät ehkä olisi ihan noin nopeita.
> 
> Vuorovälit olisivat 5 tai 10 minuuttia. Mahdollisesti ainakin Pasila - Töölön tulli välillä pitäisi olla neljä raidetta, ehkä myös siitä  Kamppiin (jos linjoja on kovin paljon, niitä voisi Esplanadin tunnelin lisäksi ehkä ajaa Punavuoren, Ullanlinnan tai Jätkäsaaren suuntaan). Periaatteena olisi ei tasoristeyksiä tiheästi liikennöityihin kohtiin maan alle vaan lähinnä eritasoja. Jos vuoroväli on jossain tunneliristeyksesssä pitkä (vähintään 4-5 minuuttia), voidaan harkita muunkinlaisia ratkaisuja.
> 
> Esimerkiksi Düsseldorfissa keskeinen osuus Stadtbahn tunnelista on neliraiteinen.


T3:n vuoroväli on lyhyimmillään tällä hetkellä 4 min, sen voit tarkistaa vaikka RATPin sivuilta löytyvistä aikatauluista. Muistelisin, mutten löytänyt varmistusta, että jossain vaihessa oltaisiin ajettu myös 3 min vuorovälillä ruuhka-aikaan. Voi olla, että olen väärässä tai voi olla, että tuolla vuorovälillä etuudet eivät enää ole toimineet halutulla tavalla.

Mielestäni hyvä lähtökohta Manskun (ja miksei muidenkin osuuksien) mahdollisten tavoitenopeuksien arvioinnille ovat tämänhetkiset "huippusuoritukset", ts. kun valoissa ei seistä (korkeintaan vähän hiljennetään stadilaiseen "nollaviive" etuuteen) ja kuski ajaa muutenkin ripeästi.
Olen viime viikkoina Stadiin palattuani kellotellut aikoja useimmiten osuudella Lasipalatsi - Kansaneläkelaitos, ja keskinopeuksien hajonta on ollut todella suurta, kuten tiedämme. Valitettavasti tarkkoja muistiinpanoja ei ole, mutta muistaakseni päiväsaikaan on parhaimmillaan päästy reiluun 20 kilometriin tunnissa eli jotakuinkin tuohon mainittuun Dusseldorfin tasoon. Yöaikaan ollaan päästy vieläkin parempiin lukemiin, samoin ainakin kasilla Hesarilta Oopperalle. No se nyt onkin melkein metrotasoista rataa  :Smile: )

Joka tapauksessa, mielestäni nuo osoittavat sen mihin Manskulla voitaisiin päästä, jos valoetuudet toimisivat aina niinkuin ne tällä jo hetkellä toimivat parhaimmillaan. En näe mitään syytä, miksei homma voisi toimia vähintään yhtä hyvällä tasolla aina, erityisesti jos vuoroväliä voidaan pidentää pitemmillä vaunuilla tai kaksinajolla ja/tai Topeliuksenkadun radalla.

Petterin megalomaaninen tunneliverkosto on nyt hieman eritason pohdintaa kuin tämä. Voitaisiin vaikka kokeilla pintaliikenteen tehostamista eka, ja jos ei siitä tule lasta eikä p*skaa, niin ruveta sitten suunnittelmaan miljardihankkeita uudelleen. Tai no, haaveilla ja pohtia saa toki, siksihän nämä palstat ovat olemassa  :Smile: 

Edit: Aikataulunmukainen ajoaika Lasipalatsi-Ooppera -välille on 5-6 minuuttia ja matkaa tulee Reittioppaan mukaan 1.5 km. Keskinopeus näin 15-18 km/h, eli jo tässä vaiheessa lähestulkoon Pariisin T3:n tasolla. Eli eipä 21 km/h:n pitäisi todellakaan olla mikään mahdoton tavoite, tietäen nykyaikataulujen löysyyden.

----------


## petteri

Kiitos korjauksesta. Pariisin T3:lla on siis neljän minuutin vuoroväli nopeudella 17 km/h. (Katsoin vuorovälin väärin Pariisin reittioppaasta.)

Düsseldorfista ei ole mitään syytä ottaa vertailua väljässä esikaupungissa tai tunnelissa keskustassa kulkevaan ratikkaan. Tunneli ja vilkas kaupungin katu ovat niin erilaisia ympäristöjä.

Onneksi Düsseldorfistakin löytyy esimerkki villkkaalta alueelta ja vielä katutasosta. Sinne ollaan juuri nyt rakentamassa pohjois-eteläsuuntaista stadtbahn-tunnelia, jotta raitioteitä pystyttäisiin nopeuttamaan. Nykyisin tunnelia vastaavaa reittiä ajetaan kadulla ruuhkassa noin 15 km/h nopeudella  3 minuutin vuorovälillä. 

Jos suomalainen raitiotieosaaminen ei ole aivan poikkeuksellista, nykyistä luotettavampi liikennöinti 17 km/h neljän minuutin vuorovälillä ja 15 km/h kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä voisi olla varsin realistinen Mannerheimintiellä. Nykyäänhän liikenne ei ole kovin luotettavaa ja matka-aikojen vaihtelu on voimakasta.

----------


## JP12

> Jos suomalainen raitiotieosaaminen ei ole aivan poikkeuksellista, nykyistä luotettavampi liikennöinti 17 km/h neljän minuutin vuorovälillä ja 15 km/h kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä voisi olla varsin realistinen Mannerheimintiellä. Nykyäänhän liikenne ei ole kovin luotettavaa ja matka-aikojen vaihtelu on voimakasta.


Miten jo tällä hetkellä päästään huomattavasti tiheämmällä vuorovälillä melko luotettavasti tuohon 15 kilometriin tunnissa ja satunnaisesti 17 tai reilusti ylikin? 
Mikä estää tämän hetken hyvän tuloksen muuttamisen huomisen varmaksi perussuoritukseksi? 

Täytyy vielä joku päivä ottaa sekuntikello ja muistiinpanovälineet mukaan ja toivoa sattuvansa hyvän suorituksen kyytiin. Tai vaikka kamera ja kuvata kyyti, niin saadaan sinutkin uskomaan :)

----------


## petteri

> Petterin megalomaaninen tunneliverkosto on nyt hieman eritason pohdintaa kuin tämä. Voitaisiin vaikka kokeilla pintaliikenteen tehostamista eka, ja jos ei siitä tule lasta eikä p*skaa, niin ruveta sitten suunnittelmaan miljardihankkeita uudelleen. Tai no, haaveilla ja pohtia saa toki, siksihän nämä palstat ovat olemassa


Tästä olen siinä mielessä samaa mieltä, että ensin pitää olla ainakin joku esikaupunkirata valmiina ennen kuin tunnelia kannattaa alkaa rakentaa. Dusseldorfissakin on ensin pidennetty ja nopeutettu linjoja esikaupunkien päässä, joka on lisännyt vaunu- ja matkustajamääriä. 
Kun keskustaan on tullut sietämättömät ratikkaruuhkat on pitemmät linjat siirretty tunneleihin Samalla lailla Karsruhessa on lisätty ratioliikennettä sellaiseen pisteeseen asti, jossa tunneli on nyt pitänyt rakentaa.

Esikaupunkilinjaprojektia on kuitenkin vaikea saada liikkeelle, jos ei ole jonkinlaista master plania tunneleineen ja eristettyine ratoineen. Mitä tuon suunnitelman megalomaanisuuteen tulee, Dusseldorfissa tuota isomman linjaston rakentamiseen on uusimman pohjois-eteläsuuntaisen tunnelin valmistuessa mennyt 35 vuotta

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:22 ----------




> Miten jo tällä hetkellä päästään huomattavasti tiheämmällä vuorovälillä melko luotettavasti tuohon 15 kilometriin tunnissa ja satunnaisesti 17 tai reilusti ylikin? 
> Mikä estää tämän hetken hyvän tuloksen muuttamisen huomisen varmaksi perussuoritukseksi? 
> 
> Täytyy vielä joku päivä ottaa sekuntikello ja muistiinpanovälineet mukaan ja toivoa sattuvansa hyvän suorituksen kyytiin. Tai vaikka kamera ja kuvata kyyti, niin saadaan sinutkin uskomaan


Kun Ranskassa ja Saksassa suunnitellaan uusia raitioteitä tavoitteena on enemmän kuin liikennöinti melko luotettavasti ja hyvän nopeuden saavuttaminen satunnaisesti. Liikennöinnin luotettavuudelle annetaan paljon painoa ja se alentaa saavutettavia nopeuksia. Se että joskus päästään 18 km/h ja välillä madellaan 12 km/h ei tuolla kelpaa.

Ai niin. Jos Mannerheimintielle saneerataan uudet pysäkit ja niiden sijaintia ehkä muutetaan, mihin ne pitkät ratikat Lasipalatsin jälkeen mahtuvat ja millä nopeudella?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:22 ----------

Kuinkahan paljon on muuten pikaratikan vuorovälin merkitys nopeuteen ja luotettavuuteen vilkkaassa ympäristössä? Kun kävin muutama vuosi sitten Pariisissa, silloin T3:lla oli linjanopeus noin 19 km/h ja sillä oli viiden minuutin vuoroväli, nyt linjanopeus on noin 17 km/h ja vuoroväli 4 minuuttia. Dusseldorfissa esikaupunkiratikat kulkevat vilkkaimmalla alueella noin 15 km/h nopeudella 3 minuutin vuorovälillä. Aika lailla sama pysäkkiväli taitaa olla.

----------


## JP12

> Kun Ranskassa ja Saksassa suunnitellaan uusia raitioteitä tavoitteena on enemmän kuin liikennöinti melko luotettavasti ja hyvän nopeuden saavuttaminen satunnaisesti. Liikennöinnin luotettavuudelle annetaan paljon painoa ja se alentaa saavutettavia nopeuksia. Se että joskus päästään 18 km/h ja välillä madellaan 12 km/h ei tuolla kelpaa.
> 
> Ai niin. Jos Mannerheimintielle saneerataan uudet pysäkit ja niiden sijaintia ehkä muutetaan, mihin ne pitkät ratikat Lasipalatsin jälkeen mahtuvat ja millä nopeudella?


Niin, pointti olikin, että tuo "hyvä suoritus" voitaisiin muuttaa "perussuoritukseksi". Kerrotko mikä sen estää? Kaikkiin muihin risteyksiin Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä voidaan toteuttaa nollaviive-etuus helposti, paitsi Hesarin ja Nordenskjöldinkadun risteyksiin, ja niihinkin vähän suuremmalla vaivannäöllä.
Tällä hetkellä havaintojeni perusteella suurinta hajontaa aiheuttavat Lasipalatsin pysäkkiaikojen heittely sekä kääntyvä raitioliikenne Oopperalla ja Nordenskjöldinkadulla. Kääntyvän liikenteen ongelma voidaan ainakin poistaa Topeliuksenkadun radan avulla, siitä tulee sitten risteävää, mutta eiköhän ns. pikaraitiolinjat voida priorisoida niiden edelle tarvittaessa.

Manskulla harvemmin on (niin ikään omien havaintojeni mukaan) suurta tiellä olevista autoista johtuvaa viivästystä kapeista kaistoista huolimatta. Mahdollisuuksien mukaan leveämmät kaistat tai muuten parempi erottelu, esim. mainitut nupukivet.
Pari ongelmallista valotonta suojatietäkin löytyy, hieman Oopperalta etelään sekä Kisahallin edestä, jalankulkijoita joudutaan varomaan kun ei ole korokkeita kaistojen välissä. 
Nämä ongelmat poistamalla saadaan tuosta "hyvästä suorituksesta" perussuoritus, joka toteutuu riittävän varmasti.

Ja vielä, pitkät ratikat voidaan ohjata ihan minne vaan. Pidennetään pysäkkejä ja sillä siisti. Ehkei kannata lähteä eteläisen kantakaupungin pikkukaduille, mutta jossain vaiheessa edessä olevan linjastorempan yhteydessä voitaneen asia järjestää niin, että Manskun pikalinjat jatkavat esim. Kaivokadun kautta kohti Laajasaloa.

----------


## petteri

> Niin, pointti olikin, että tuo "hyvä suoritus" voitaisiin muuttaa "perussuoritukseksi". Kerrotko mikä sen estää? Kaikkiin muihin risteyksiin Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä voidaan toteuttaa nollaviive-etuus helposti, paitsi Hesarin ja Nordenskjöldinkadun risteyksiin, ja niihinkin vähän suuremmalla vaivannäöllä.


Mannerheimintiellä Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin(tuo ongelma-alue päättyköön tässä Topeliuksenkatuun) välillä on tällä hetkellä aika paljon enemmän vaikeita risteyksiä: Rautatienkatu, Töölönlahdenkatu, Helsinginkatu, Nordenskiöldinkatu, Reijolankatu, Tukholmankatu ja Topeliuksenkatu. Jossain määrin haasteellisia ovat Hesperiankadut. 

Nolla-viive-etuudet toimivat voimakkaalla risteävällä liikenteellä kunnolla vasta noin viisi minuuttia tai sitä korkeammalla vuorovälillä, jos ollaan viiden minuutin ympäristössä liikenteen pitäisi olla vielä luotettavaakin, että etuudet nopeuttavat kunnolla. Lähellekään nollaviivettä ei Töölön tullin eteläpuolella voida päästä.





> Tällä hetkellä havaintojeni perusteella suurinta hajontaa aiheuttavat Lasipalatsin pysäkkiaikojen heittely sekä kääntyvä raitioliikenne Oopperalla ja Nordenskjöldinkadulla. Kääntyvän liikenteen ongelma voidaan ainakin poistaa Topeliuksenkadun radan avulla, siitä tulee sitten risteävää, mutta eiköhän ns. pikaraitiolinjat voida priorisoida niiden edelle tarvittaessa.


Topeliuksenkadun rata olisi ilman muuta syytä rakentaa. Se helpottaa merkittävästi kahden erittäin pahan risteyksen toimintaa ja nopeuttaisi jonkin verran liikennöintiä.




> Manskulla harvemmin on (niin ikään omien havaintojeni mukaan) suurta tiellä olevista autoista johtuvaa viivästystä kapeista kaistoista huolimatta. Mahdollisuuksien mukaan leveämmät kaistat tai muuten parempi erottelu, esim. mainitut nupukivet.
> Pari ongelmallista valotonta suojatietäkin löytyy, hieman Oopperalta etelään sekä Kisahallin edestä, jalankulkijoita joudutaan varomaan kun ei ole korokkeita kaistojen välissä.


Liikennevalojen vähentäminen hiljaisemmista risteyksistä olisi hyvin suotavaa ja samoin raitiovaunukaistojen levittäminen häiriöiden välttämiseksi, mutta nykyisellä Mannerheimintiellä ei ole oikein tilaa leveämmille raitiovaunukaistoille ja keskikorokkeille ilman että bussikaista muutetaan sekaliikennekaistaksi. Monissa paikoissa ei ole tilaa bussipysäkeille ja raitiovaunupysäkitkin ovat 




> Ja vielä, pitkät ratikat voidaan ohjata ihan minne vaan. Pidennetään pysäkkejä ja sillä siisti. Ehkei kannata lähteä eteläisen kantakaupungin pikkukaduille, mutta jossain vaiheessa edessä olevan linjastorempan yhteydessä voitaneen asia järjestää niin, että Manskun pikalinjat jatkavat esim. Kaivokadun kautta kohti Laajasaloa.


Helsingin rataverkossa on paljon paikkoja, joissa korttelipituus ei minusta oikein mahdollista liikennöintiä kovin isolla kalustolla. Osa pysäkeistä ja radoista toimii myös periaatteella, että pysäkille mahtuu kaksi vaunua ja kääntymiskaistojen käyttö edellyttää, että niille mahtuu vaunu. Kun mietinreittejä Erottajalta, ne vaikuttavat liian vaikeilta jos ratikat ovat vaikka sitten 54 metrisiä. Kaivokadullakin tulee ongelmia kun jalkakäytäviä on niin tiheässä.

----------


## teme

> T3:n keskinopeus on kuitenkin vain noin 17 km/h. Riittääkö se Mannerheimintien runkoyhteydelle? Tarvitaanko enemmän kuin nykyaikainen liikenne-esteetön ratikkarata?


No esimerkiksi välillä Töölöntulli - Ylioppilastalo (n. 3km) 17km/h keskinopeus tiputtaisi ajoajan 15 -> 11 min, joka on noin 25% parannus. Jos päästäisin 25km/h se tippuisi peräti 8 minuuttiin.

Ei nää etäisyydet ihan keskellä kaupunkia nyt ole niin kovin kummoisia. Se että esim. kutonen jurnuttaa välin Bulevardi - Hakaniemi on huono juttu, mutta se mikä siinä on vielä pulmallisempaa varsinkin jos sitä pitäisi jatkaa on että se on ihan yhtä hidas välin Hakaniemi - Arabia. Ja huomattavan paljon helpommissa liikenneolosuhteissa.

Tämän voi sanoa niinkin että kannattaako aloittaa sieltä vaikeammasta päästä? Keskustassa kuitenkin hyvin tiheä pysäkkiverkko on perusteltu palvelutason vuoksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nolla-viive-etuudet toimivat voimakkaalla risteävällä liikenteellä kunnolla vasta noin viisi minuuttia tai sitä korkeammalla vuorovälillä, jos ollaan viiden minuutin ympäristössä liikenteen pitäisi olla vielä luotettavaakin, että etuudet nopeuttavat kunnolla. Lähellekään nollaviivettä ei Töölön tullin eteläpuolella voida päästä.


Mistäs sä tuon keksit? Liikennevalojen normaali valokierto on 90 sekuntia ja vuoroväli määräytyy tästä. Eli vuoroväli joko 1,5 minuuttia taikka kolme minuuttia, jos ajatellaan, että yhdessä valokierrossa voi tulla vain toisesta suunnasta vaunu.

----------


## hylje

Onpas herkkä määritelmä hankaluudesta Petterillä. Allekirjoitan itse hankaluuden lähinnä Helsinginkadun ja Nordenskiöldinkadun risteysten osalta. Muut mainitut risteykset ovat joko sen verran vähäisiä tai niillä on korvaavat reitit että niiden alistamisesta pikaradalle ei ole tunnelia perustelevaa haittaa. Jos eritasoratkaisuja halutaan silti rakentaa, se kannattanee mielummin rakentaa lyhyinä auto- ja bussiramppeina pitkän ratatunnelin sijaan. 

Mannerheimintiellä on jo nykyisellään autokaistoja kapeimmillaan yksi suuntaansa. Profiililtaan hankalissa kohdissa bussikaistan etuus voidaan säilyttää liikennejärjestelyillä jotka päästävät linja-autokaistan lävitse ensin. Näistä myös tulppapysäkit ovat tehokas tapa soljua kapeikkojen ohi, mutta vain jos busseihin saadaan sitä matkustajakuormaa sekä vuorovälit toteutumaan hieman ylitse pysäkkiajan. Tulppapysäkit ovat myös tilankäytöllisesti erittäin tehokkaita.

Ei ole mielestäni täysin huono asia, että toimiva raitioliikenne hyötyy olennaisesti toimivasta bussiliikenteestä jonka tulppapysäkit edellyttävät. Toimivaan bussiliikenteeseen keskeinen askel on heiluriliikenteeseen siirtyminen uuden poikittais- ja diagonaalipalvelun tarjoamiseksi sekä kuormien tasaamiseksi keskustaa lähestyessä. 

Heiluriliikenteen perustelu on seuraava: Keskustaa lähestyessä monen pääkadun liikenne yhdistyy yhdeksi Chimaeraksi jota ei kesytä mikään, mutta samalla matkustajakuorma jakaantuu matkan varrelle. Täten matkustajakuormaa sekä vuoromäärää tasapainotetaan kääntämällä osa vuoroista vaihtopysäkkien kautta alipalvelluille poikkikadulle tai takaisinpäin toiselle pääkadulle. Matkustajille tulee pääsääntöisesti lisää vaihtoja, mutta vastineeksi myös realistisia reittivaihtoehtoja. Kaikki kun eivät ole matkalla Kaivokadulle.

Bussiliikenteen tasaisempi kuormitus ja runkolinjamaisuus ovat myös helposti nostettavissa raiteille mikäli matkustajamäärät nousevat riittävästi. Mutta myös alaspäin nykyistä pienikokoisempaan bussikalustoon, jolla päästään kiinni sopivaan vuoroväliin pienemmälläkin -- mutta tasaisella -- kuormalla. Tässä ei ole muuta kuin voitettavaa.

Raiteille nostettu linja kasvaa kyllä ylöspäin sinne 75m yksikköön asti. Helsingin kantakaupungissa on kattava verkko katuja, jotka iso ratikka voi ottaa käyttöönsä. Pääkaduille mahtuu tämän lisäksi sekä iso ratikka että muuta ajoneuvoliikennettä rinnakkain. Isot pysäkit voivat tarpeen tullen katkaista sivukadut ajoneuvoliikenteeltä. Esikaupungeissa isolla ratikalla on tätäkin vähemmän ongelmia, kun mittakaava on muutenkin venytetty isommaksi kuin 75m olemassaolevan ajoneuvoliikenteen ehdoilla.

----------


## teme

Mä olen miettinyt sitä bussiliityntäkuvio hieman vaatimattomammin näin https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...92675,0.336113

Eli siis tekee heilulinjoja, osa voi tietenkin jäädä päättärillekin, suurin piirtein kaarelle Otaniemi - Munkkiniemi - Huopalahti - Käpylä - Kalasatama. Tosta kaupunkiin päin ratikka-aluetta, kyllä ne saa kulkemaankin paremmin kun ei tarvitse tapella bussien kanssa tilasta ja etuuksista.

Ja silleen että niistä busseista pääsee vaihtamaan sekä ratikkalinjoihin, junaan että metroon. Päähubeina Käpylä, Huopalahti, jne. mutta pointtina pikemminkin se että olisi monipuolinen vaihtotarjonta. Esimerkiksi Pohjois-Haagasta bussi Huopalahden asemalle (vaihto juna, Jokeri ja joku Manksulle/Meilahteen menevä linja), siitä Haagan liikenneympyrään jossa vaihto Pitäjänmäen suunnan ratikoihin, mistä Huopalahdentie Munkkaan (vaihto nelonen), ja edelleen Otaniemeen mistä metroon... Eli saataisin tarjottua hyvä yhteyspaketti ja uusia suoria yhteyksiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mihin tämä arvio perustuu? Pelkät kaupunkiliikenneunelmat eivät riitä pitkälle kun liikennöidään todellisissa kaupunkioloissa eikä vain päiväunissa.


Juuri niihin todellisiin olosuhteisiin ja tapahtumiin. Odotankin mielenkiinnolla, jos JP12 käy kellottamassa tai kuvaamassa Mannerheimintien liikennettä.

Itse olen tutustunut Manskun ratikkaliikenteeseen uusia vaunuja tilattaessa, koska linja 4 on hankittavan vaunun suorituskyvyn referenssi- ja takuukohde. Mutta kuten JP12, minäkin satuin pari viikkoa sitten matkaamaan lasipalatsilta Kyllikinportille, noin 12:30 aikaan. Ja olin perillä noin 12:45. Matka meni niin, että ensi kerran vaunu jäi liikennevaloihin kääntyäkseen Nordenskiöldin risteyksessä. Seisominen johtui edessä olleesta linjan 10 vaunusta, joka vei valojakson itselleen, sillä molempiin suuntin ei vaihteesta ajeta samalla jaksolla. Seuraava valoissa seisominen olikin sitten turha Veturitien ja Pasilankadun risteys. Siinä lyhyt pätkä rataa on täysin tarpeettomasti pantu kiertämään Pasilankadun yli edestakaisin.

Minulla tuli tehdyksi tuosta jopa GPS-tallennus, mutta en ole varma, onko se tallessa ja saanko sitä. Siinä olisi tarkat ajat ja nopeudet.




> Esimerkiksi Düsseldorfissa keskeinen osuus Stadtbahn tunnelista on neliraiteinen.


Ja se myös maksaa tuplasti 2-raiteiseen verrattuna.




> Onneksi Düsseldorfistakin löytyy esimerkki villkkaalta alueelta ja vielä katutasosta. Sinne ollaan juuri nyt rakentamassa pohjois-eteläsuuntaista stadtbahn-tunnelia, jotta raitioteitä pystyttäisiin nopeuttamaan. Nykyisin tunnelia vastaavaa reittiä ajetaan kadulla ruuhkassa noin 15 km/h nopeudella  3 minuutin vuorovälillä.


Väitätkö että nykyinen pintarata on kaikella tavalla tehty mahdollisimman nopeaksi ja tehokkaaksi? Se on ihan samaa etuuksetonta sekaliikennerataa kuin Helsingissä kaikkialla, joten ei ole kumma, jos sillä on sama nopeuskin. Tunneliprojektia huomattavasti halvemmalla tuonkin reitin olisi voinut saneerata. Mutta silloin ei tule autoille lisää tilaa!




> Mitä tuon suunnitelman megalomaanisuuteen tulee, Dusseldorfissa tuota isomman linjaston rakentamiseen on uusimman pohjois-eteläsuuntaisen tunnelin valmistuessa mennyt 35 vuotta


Niin, sitä odotellessa olisi voinut tehdä vaikka mitä  Helsingissäkin. Mutta olisihan se vaan niin tyhmää tehdä halvalla, kun voi tehdä kalliinkin hankkeen. Kallin hankkeen onnistumiselta on turha viedä edellytyksiä ratkaisemalla asiat lähes ilman kustannuksia.




> Kun Ranskassa ja Saksassa suunnitellaan uusia raitioteitä tavoitteena on enemmän kuin liikennöinti melko luotettavasti ja hyvän nopeuden saavuttaminen satunnaisesti. Liikennöinnin luotettavuudelle annetaan paljon painoa ja se alentaa saavutettavia nopeuksia. Se että joskus päästään 18 km/h ja välillä madellaan 12 km/h ei tuolla kelpaa.


Vähän epäselvä lause. Mutta Ranskassa ja Saksassa tehdään uusilla raitioteillä hyviä kokonaisratkaisuja, ei esimerkiksi mahdollisimman nopeata tunneliliikennettä. Korkeatasoinen palvelukokonaisuus on se mihin tähdätään. Ja siksi ei tarvita tunneleita, joiden huono saavutettavuus on suurempi haitta kuin linjanopeuden hyöty. Siihen kokonaisuuteen kuuluu myös kaupunkitila, jossa tavoitteena on ottaa tilaa autoilta ja antaa se ihmisille. Jos siinä halutaan tuloksia, kaivettakoon mieluummin luolia autoille. Silloin myös tunneleiden kustannukset menevät sinne minne kuuluu, mikä käytännössä myös hillitsee tunneli-intoa.




> Niin, pointti olikin, että tuo "hyvä suoritus" voitaisiin muuttaa "perussuoritukseksi".


Juuri näin. Ei ole mitään syytä kopioida toisten virheitä, vaan ottaa niistä opiksi. Se, että jossain on jotain ei tee mistään hyvää tai huonoa, vaan hyvä ja huono pitää osata erottaa itse ja tehdä hyvin.

Monet huonot ratkaisut ovat jossain olemassa siksi, että vasta kokemus on osoittanut ne huonoksi. Ei kaikkea voi tietää ennalta. Joukkoliikenteen infra vaan on sellaista, ettei huonoista ratkaisuista helposti luovuta. Tunnelia ei voi ottaa pois. Ja sille, joka sen tunnelin teki, ei ole eduksi vaatia kohta perään rahaa siihen edulliseen pintaratkaisuun, joka olisi sittenkin parempi. Eduksi sen sijaan on ruinata lisää rahaa siihen tunneliin, kun se vakuuttaa muut siitä, että jos tunneli ei nyt heti ole hyvä, niin ainakin siitä tulee hyvä, kun tuhlataan vähän lisää.




> Eli siis tekee heilulinjoja, osa voi tietenkin jäädä päättärillekin, suurin piirtein kaarelle Otaniemi - Munkkiniemi - Huopalahti - Käpylä - Kalasatama. Tosta kaupunkiin päin ratikka-aluetta, kyllä ne saa kulkemaankin paremmin kun ei tarvitse tapella bussien kanssa tilasta ja etuuksista.


Aivan. Tämän linjan eteläpuolella katutila on kortilla, joten on turhaa tuhlata niukkaa tilaa lähes tyhjille busseille niiden reittien hännillä esikaupunkialueilta katsoen. Jotta järjestelmän palvelutaso pysyy hyvänä, suurin kuorma kannattaa ottaa edulliseen raitioliikenteeseen sieltä esikaupungeista lähtien.

KSV tai HSL saisivat teettää Isosti ilman liityntää -selvityksen koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmän suursaneerauksesta. Ilman liityntää tarkoittaa sitä, että vaihtaminen keskustaan päättyviltä linjoilta toisiin tai johonkin muuhun välineeseen vähenee, samoin monen vaihdon kehältä kehälle reitit, jotka nyt kulkevat keskustan kautta. Perusideana siis sekä tuo mitä Teme esitti busseista, myös esikaupungit kattava nykyaikainen raitiotieverkko, ei metron ja lähijunien tapainen tähti. Pitäisiköhän aloittaa uusi ketju?  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Kantokoski

Minkä vaihtoehdon kukin ottaisi?

i) nykytilanne - ei tehdä juuri mitään - nopeudet hidastuu vuosi vuodelta

ii) raskasmetro

iii) uusi seudullinen pikaraitioverkosto

?

Kompromissin löytämisessä kannattaa pitää kiirettä, nimittäin nyt yksi kasvava suuntaus on että idästä tuleva metroliikenne haaroitetaan Kampissa läntiseksi sekä pohjoiseksi metrolinjoiksi. Eli Kruunuvuoren/Laajasalon/Santahaminan metroprobleemat eivät debunkanneet Töölön metroa mihinkään. Ja muutenkin, Laajasalo on vain yksi eteläinen haara Töölön/pasilan metrossa, ei mikään itseisarvo metron toteutuksessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minkä vaihtoehdon kukin ottaisi?


Teehän tästä foorumille äänestys. Veikkaisin, että mahdollisesti jopa 90 % menee vaihtoehto kolmoselle. Kakkonen saa loput, ykkönen tuskin mitään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Teehän tästä foorumille äänestys. Veikkaisin, että mahdollisesti jopa 90 % menee vaihtoehto kolmoselle. Kakkonen saa loput, ykkönen tuskin mitään.


Olettaen, että vaihtoehto "uusi seudullinen pikaraitioverkosto" pitää sisällään, ettei nykyisille raitioteille siltikään tehdä mitään, ei sekään vaihtoehto ole kovin toivottava. Kokonaan puuttuu vaihtoehto "iv) raitioteiden modernisointi sujuvalle eurooppalaiselle tasolle". Se ei toki sulje vaihtoehtoa iii pois.

----------


## late-

> Niin, pointti olikin, että tuo "hyvä suoritus" voitaisiin muuttaa "perussuoritukseksi". Kerrotko mikä sen estää?


En osaa sanoa estääkö mikään, mutta mikään ei takaa tuon olevan mahdollista. Hyvä suoritus nykypäivänä tarkoittaa sitä, että ratikka sattuu osumaan hyviin väleihin valokierroissa. Siis niihin väleihin, joihin etuudet pystytään järjestämään. Jos tästä suunnasta halutaan kaikista suorituksista hyviä, pitäisi saada kaikki ratikkavuorot molempiin suuntiin osumaan juuri näihin. Tuskin onnistuu. Toinen vaihtoehto on saada lisää etuutta valoihin, mutta siihen liittyvistä mahdollisuuksista ja rajoituksista on hyvin vaikeaa muiden kuin valo-ohjauksen toteuttajien sanoa paljoakaan varmaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olettaen, että vaihtoehto "uusi seudullinen pikaraitioverkosto" pitää sisällään, ettei nykyisille raitioteille siltikään tehdä mitään, ei sekään vaihtoehto ole kovin toivottava.


Toki! Mutta uusi seudullinen pikaraitioverkosto - jäi nykyinen ratikkaverkosto jäljelle semmosenaan tai ei - olisi joka tapauksessa ainakin minun mieleeni. Siis, jos valuuttaa löytyisi taskuista loputtomat määrät. Tietenkin "uuden seudullisen pikaraitioverkoston" tulisi mielellään pitää sisällään nykyisen raitioverkoston modernisointi.

----------


## JP12

> Odotankin mielenkiinnolla, jos JP12 käy kellottamassa tai kuvaamassa Mannerheimintien liikennettä.


No, tässä hieman kevyttä, ja äärimmäisen epätieteellistä kellotusta tämän päivän lauantai-iltaruuhkasta.

Linja 10 Ylioppilastalo-Kansaneläkelaitos
Ylioppilastalo 16.10
Lasipalatsi 16.12
Kansallismuseo 16.14
Hesperia 16.15
Ooppera 16.17
Töölön Halli 16.20
Kansaneläkelaitos 16.21

Keskinopeuksia (toki näin pienillä etäisyyksillä ja minuuteilla väkisinkin hieman epätarkkoja sellaisia): 
Ylioppilastalo-Kela 2.6 km -> 14.2 km/h
Lasipalatsi-Ooppera 1.4 km -> 16.8 km/h
Lasipalatsi-Kela 2.3 km -> 15.3 km/h

"Turhaa" pysähtelyä yhteensä (Yo-talo - Kela) 3 min 43 s. Tähän on laskettu pysähdykset liikennevaloissa sekä pysäkeillä sen jälkeen, kun ovet ovat ensimmäisen kerran sulkeutuneet. En laskenut mukaan hidasteluita "nollaviive-etuuksiin" tai esimerkiksi Töölön hallin ristikoissa.

En valitettavasti tällä kertaa kyennyt tarkasti listaamaan eri pysähdysten kestoja, mutta valoissa oltiin Manskun ja Kaivokadun kulmassa, Manskun ja Postikadun kulmassa, pieni hetki ennen Oopperaa sekä vähän pitempään Manskun ja Nordenskiöldinkadun kulmassa (ilmeisesti kääntyvän kolmosen tai seiskan perässä). Lisäksi pysäkeillä "jumittamiset".
Sen verran pystyin kuitenkin erittelemään, että minuutti seistiin turhaan Ylioppilastalon pysäkillä tai valoissa ennen Lasipalatsia.
Näin voidaan todeta, että jos turha pysähtely voitaisiin välttää (en rupea omalla asiantuntemuksella sen enempää väittämään puolesta tai vastaan, kun että uskon ja toivon, että voitaisiin), tulisi ajoajaksi välille Ylioppilastalo-Kela n. 7-8 min (keskinopeus 19.5 - 22.3 km/h) ja välille Lasipalatsi-Kela n. 6-7 min (19.7 - 22.9 km/h).

Tällaista tällä kertaa. Täytyy yrittää kellotella vielä tarkemmin ja erilaisiin aikoihin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hyvä suoritus nykypäivänä tarkoittaa sitä, että ratikka sattuu osumaan hyviin väleihin valokierroissa. Siis niihin väleihin, joihin etuudet pystytään järjestämään. Jos tästä suunnasta halutaan kaikista suorituksista hyviä, pitäisi saada kaikki ratikkavuorot molempiin suuntiin osumaan juuri näihin. Tuskin onnistuu. Toinen vaihtoehto on saada lisää etuutta valoihin, mutta siihen liittyvistä mahdollisuuksista ja rajoituksista on hyvin vaikeaa muiden kuin valo-ohjauksen toteuttajien sanoa paljoakaan varmaa.


Eli järjestyksessä ensimmäinen toimenpide raitioteiden nopeuttamiseksi on rakentaa raitioteille oma kulunvalvonta- ja opastinjärjestelmä, joka mahdollistaa sofistikoituneemmat valoetuudet. Tarkoitus olisi kytkeä risteyksiä yhteen, niin että vaunulle varataan kerralla kulkutie useamman valon läpi ja tämä onnistuu, kun risteyksien valo-ohjaus saa tarpeeksi aikaisin tiedon vaunun tulosta. Yhteenkytkeminen ei varmaankaan ole ongelmatonta, mutta kun järjestelmä on olemassa, niin tällainen työ voidaan aloittaa. Yhteenkytkentä antaa myös hyvän lähtökohdan muulle kehittämiselle, kuten vaikka fyysisen katuympäristön muutoksille: kytkentää yritettäessä selviää ongelmapaikat ja muut toimenpiteet voidaan kohdistaa juuri näihin kohtiin, jolloin toimenpiteet ovat tehokkaita. Pitemmän päälle tavoitteena olisi, että vaunu saa pääosin kerralla kulkutien pysäkiltä pysäkille. Luonnollisesti muutama isoin risteys myös voi katkaista yhtenäisen kulkutien, mutta tämän voi hyväksyä, jos kullekin linjalle näitä risteyksiä tulee vain muutama.

Ihan ensialkuun pitäisi kaiketi selvittää, kuinka modernien keskieurooppalaisten raitioteiden opastinjärjestelmät toimivat.

----------


## Kantokoski

Mielestäni ehkä mitä nykyisille raitiolinjoille tulisi tehdä, on suunnitella ja rakentaa pikaraidekevytmetroverkosto, ja yhdistää nykyisten linjojen pohjoiset hännät uusille raidelinjoille vaihtoseisakkeille. Kun verkoston perusta ja muutama linja on avattu, seurataan kehitystä vanhoilla raitiolinjoilla - ja kun pikaraidekevyttämetroa on rakennettu edelleen, päätetään mitä toimenpiteitä vanha raitioverkosto tarvitsee. Eli kaikki panokset nyt uuteen verkostoon, mallinnetaan sen vaikutus vanhaan raitiolinjastoon, ja ennakoidaan joitain toimenpiteitä, mutta käytännössä liikenteen jakaantumisen näkee sitten kun uusi verkosto alkaa hahmottua. Mielestäni vanhaa linjastoa ei kuitenkaan tule lakkauttaa, vaan laajentaa, kuten pohjoiset hännät uudelle verkostolle, sekä muita vanhan linjaston parannuksia. Nyt siis pitäisi olla se uusi verkosto - jotta selviää vanhan verkoston tarpeet. Yhteiskunta ei ole kenenkään äiti taikka isä, ovelta ovelle (300m pysäkkiväli) palvelua ei voida toteuttaa, vaan asukkaan on liikutettava jalkoja - sillä yhteiskunnan ei tule mekaanisesti siirtää ihmistä (jalkojen liikuttamista ei voi ulkoistaa sosialisoidulle veroeuropalvelulle), mutta sellaista palvelua kuin jos henkilö (entiteetti) haluaa mennä esim. asuinalueelta toiselle alueelle, yhteiskunta voi tarjota, esim. Hakaniemestä Kalasatamaan, tai Soukasta Matinkylään, tai Tapanilasta Porvooseen jne jne. 900-1200 m seisakeväli. Koko seutu siirtyy liitäntään. Mutta! Pikaraide- ja hidasraidelinjastoilla voidaan korvata pala palalta bussiliitäntää - koko seudulta. Sinne minne jää bussiliitäntää, siirtyy se enemmän palvelulinja- ja tilauspohjaiseen järjestelmään. Toteutusaika: Valmis 2050. Lentorata: 2070. Laaja rata-alusta: 2100. Näillä mennään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni ehkä mitä nykyisille raitiolinjoille tulisi tehdä, on suunnitella ja rakentaa pikaraidekevytmetroverkosto, ja yhdistää nykyisten linjojen pohjoiset hännät uusille raidelinjoille vaihtoseisakkeille. Kun verkoston perusta ja muutama linja on avattu, seurataan kehitystä vanhoilla raitiolinjoilla - ja kun pikaraidekevyttämetroa on rakennettu edelleen, päätetään mitä toimenpiteitä vanha raitioverkosto tarvitsee. Eli kaikki panokset nyt uuteen verkostoon, mallinnetaan sen vaikutus vanhaan raitiolinjastoon, ja ennakoidaan joitain toimenpiteitä, mutta käytännössä liikenteen jakaantumisen näkee sitten kun uusi verkosto alkaa hahmottua.


Vanha viisaus on, että tyvestä puuhun edetään. Siksi ilman muuta aloitetaan vanhan verkon ongelmien poistamisesta ja yleisestä modernisoinnista. Se ei maksa juuri mitään ja sillä saavutetaan heti merkittäviä hyötyjä. JP12:n pikaiset kellotuksetkin osoittavat, mitä on saavutettavissa pelkällä liikennevalojen säädöllä. Valmiita suunnitelmia on tehty jo moneen kertaan, ei puutu kuin panna toimeksi.

Seudullisesta raitiotieverkosta on omat ketjunsakin. Mutta ylipäätään ei ole järkevää rakentaa modernia järjestelmää, jolle jätetään pullonkaulaksi ja tekniseksi rasitteeksi kokonaisuuteen nähden pieni vanha verkon osa. Ihan esimerkkeinä vaunupituus, kaarresäde ja pyörän leveys. Jos näitä menneisyyden jäänteitä ei korjata vaan laaja seudullinen verkko perustetaan liian lyhyisiin vaunuihin, liian jyrkkään kaarresäteeseen ja syväuraisiin vaihteisiin, ei voida tehdä laajaa ja nykyaikaista verkkoa, jossa on käytetty hyväksi nykyaikaisen raideliikenteen mahdollisuudet. On siis täysin välttämätöntä aloittaa vanhan verkon modernisoinnista.




> Hyvä suoritus nykypäivänä tarkoittaa sitä, että ratikka sattuu osumaan hyviin väleihin valokierroissa. Siis niihin väleihin, joihin etuudet pystytään järjestämään.


Tässähän on kysymys liikennöinnnin suunnittelusta ja täsmällisyydestä. Mutta osin myös kysymys on siitä, että hyväksytään raitioliikenteen asettaminen autoilua parempaan asemaan. Sehän tiedetään poliittisesti vaikeaksi, kun joukkoliikenteen edut esiintyvät vain ohjelmissa ja strategioissa, ei käytännön toimissa (vrt. esim. Espoon Suomenojan ilmastonmuutoskaupungin suunnitelmat). Mutta tosiasiassa ratikan eduissa on kyse siitä, että annetaan ratikalle sille mahdolliset etuudet, vaikka samalla ei voidakaan antaan etuuksia autoille, koska ratikoista riippumatta toisiaan häiritseville autovirroille ei mitään etuja ole mahdollista järjestää.

Toisin sanoen, ratikan etuuksia ei haluta hyväksyä nyt siksi, että kun kerran autoilullekaan ei voi tehdä mitään, niin ei sitten saa parantaa raitioliikennettäkään. Ei edes silloinkaan, kun siitä ei ole haittaa autoilulle tai siitä voisi jopa olla etua, vaikka etu ei olekaan niin suurin kuin raitioliikenteen saama etu. Autoilijallehan tulee paha mieli, kun hän näkee, miten ratikalla pääsee kaiken aikaa nopeammin kuin autolla. Auton ratin takana on paljon kivampi olla, kun ratikatkin seisovat samoissa ruuhkissa.

Mutta siis niiden ratikoiden liikennöinnin kanssa on kyse siitä, että ratikoiden kulku ja valojen kierto sovitetaan toisiinsa. Ja myös molemmissa ratkoiden kulkusuunnissa. Ihan esimerkkinä, jos pysäkkiväli on 400 m ja pysäkkien välinen lähtöaika minuutti, linjanopeus on 24 km/h. Jos tällaisella linjalla ajetaan ratikoita minuutin vuorovälillä, ne kohtaavat aina pysäkeillä ja pysäkkien puolivälissä. Jos pysäkit sijaitsevat risteysten yhteydessä, liikennevalojen minuutin kiertoajalla molempien suuntien vaunut ovat aina yhtä aikaa pysäkkien ja niiden puolessa välissä olevien risteysten valoissa. Vastaavasti voidaan laskea: pysäkkiväli 500 m, lähtöaikaväli 1,5 minuuttia, linjanopeus 20 km/h, ja tämä yhdistelmä sopii 1,5 min valokiertoon. Jotta tämä toimii, edellytetään täsmällisyyttä. Mutta toisaalta, juuri täsmällisyyden vuoksi tällainen järjestely tehdään.

Ja tuo edellä oli nyt vain periaate asian ymmärtämiseksi. Tärkeätä siinä on ymmärtää se, että tässä periaatteessa ei ole kyse samasta asiasta kuin autoliikenteen vihreä aalto, joka ei voi olla olemassa kuin yhteen suuntaan. Ratikan ja autoliikenteen ero on, että autojen virta on jatkuva, ratikoiden virta ei ole. Siksi autoilla ei voi olla kuin yhden suunnan vihreä aalto  niin kauan kun ei tule vastaan vahvan liikennevirran haarautumista, johon aalto katkeaa. Ratikoilla haarautumisetkin ovat hallittavissa järkevillä vuoroväleillä, koska liikenne ei ole jatkuvaa.

Ratikkaliikenne menee sekaisin siitä, että sillä ei ole etuuksia ja vuoromäärä eli keskivuoroväli on liian tiheä. Silloin vaunut jonoutuvat ja myös raitioliikenteestä tulee autojen tapaan jatkuvaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta siis niiden ratikoiden liikennöinnin kanssa on kyse siitä, että ratikoiden kulku ja valojen kierto sovitetaan toisiinsa. Ja myös molemmissa ratkoiden kulkusuunnissa. Ihan esimerkkinä, jos pysäkkiväli on 400 m ja pysäkkien välinen lähtöaika minuutti, linjanopeus on 24 km/h. Jos tällaisella linjalla ajetaan ratikoita minuutin vuorovälillä, ne kohtaavat aina pysäkeillä ja pysäkkien puolivälissä. Jos pysäkit sijaitsevat risteysten yhteydessä, liikennevalojen minuutin kiertoajalla molempien suuntien vaunut ovat aina yhtä aikaa pysäkkien ja niiden puolessa välissä olevien risteysten valoissa. Vastaavasti voidaan laskea: pysäkkiväli 500 m, lähtöaikaväli 1,5 minuuttia, linjanopeus 20 km/h, ja tämä yhdistelmä sopii 1,5 min valokiertoon. Jotta tämä toimii, edellytetään täsmällisyyttä. Mutta toisaalta, juuri täsmällisyyden vuoksi tällainen järjestely tehdään.


Tässä kuvataan järjestelmä, jossa muita ajoneuvoja ei kunnolla pääse esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien yli tai kääntymään. Minuutin vuoroväli tarkoittaa, että joka pisteessä on ratikka keskimäärin 30 sekunnin välein. Kadulla on risteyksiä siitä syystä, että kaupungissa on liikennetarpeita useampaan kuin yhteen suuntaan. Vilkkaassa kaupungissa ei voida lähteä siitä, että kadulla kulkee käytännössä eristetty rata, jonka ylittäminen tasossa ei onnistu kuin satunnaisesti. Mitä jos palattaisiin kaupunkiliikenteen tieteisfantasioista sellaisiin käytäntöihin, jotka toimivat kohtuullisen hyvin muualla?

Saksassa ja Ranskassa liikennevaloetuudet saadaan tiheästi liikennöidyssä ympäristössä toimimaan hyvin viiden minuutin ja yli vuoroväleillä, viiden minuutin nurkilla on edellytyksenä sekuntiaikataulut ja tietty peruspysähtymisaika pysäkeillä (ratikka pysähtyy pysäkillä esimerkiksi 15 tai 20 sekuntia riippumatta siitä onko matkustajia vai ei.). Kun mennään jonkin verran viiden minuutin yli, liikennevaloetuudet eivät enää edellytä sekuntiaikatauluja, vaan hyvät etuudet voidaan toteuttaa aina tarpeen  mukaan kun raitiovaunu tulee risteyksiin. Kun mennään viiden minuutin alle tai liikenteen täsmällisyys heikkenee, nopeus hidastuu etuuksien alkaessa pettää, neljässä minuutissa kuitenkin pystytään vielä varsin hyvään suoritukseen jos liikenne on erittäin täsmällistä. Neljän minuutin vuorovälin alapuolella etuudet alkavat usein sitten nopeasti lähestyä Helsingin tasoa, kun ollaan hyvin vilkkaassa ympäristössä jossa on paljon risteävää liikennettä. Tiheillä vuoroväleillä rakennetaan usein tunneleita tai muita eristettyjä ratoja, jos kuljettavat matkat eivät ole hyvin lyhyitä. Tunneleiden rakentamisen syy ei ole vain liikenteen nopeutus, toinen syy on liikenteen täsmällisyyden parantaminen. Hyvin tiheästi liikennöity katurata on erittäin herkkä mille vaan häiriöille ja sillä sekuntiaikataulujen ylläpitäminen on hyvin vaikeaa, samalla tuo varianssi sotkee myös etuuksien toimimista muualla verkossa kun vuorovälit ja aikataulut eivät enää pidä.

Eurooppalainen moderni pikaraitiotie kadulla perustuu ajatukseen, että vuorovälin ollessä riittävän pitkä ja raitioliikenteen täsmällistä  liikennevaloja voidaan ohjata tehokkaasti ja turvata raitiovaunulle nollaviive-etuudet ja mahdollistaa samalla myös muun liikenteen sujuminen. Se ei perustu sellaiseen kaupunkiliikennefilosofiaan, jossa tungetaan kaduille yltiöoptimistisesti tolkuttomasti ratikoita, jotka estävät risteävän sekä kääntyvän liikenteen ja ruuhkauttavat toisiaan.

----------


## sane

> Tässä kuvataan järjestelmä, jossa muita ajoneuvoja ei kunnolla pääse esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien yli tai kääntymään. Minuutin vuoroväli tarkoittaa, että joka pisteessä on ratikka keskimäärin 30 sekunnin välein. Kadulla on risteyksiä siitä syystä, että kaupungissa on liikennetarpeita useampaan kuin yhteen suuntaan. Vilkkaassa kaupungissa ei voida lähteä siitä, että kadulla kulkee käytännössä eristetty rata, jonka ylittäminen tasossa ei onnistu kuin satunnaisesti. Mitä jos palattaisiin kaupunkiliikenteen tieteisfantasioista sellaisiin käytäntöihin, jotka toimivat kohtuullisen hyvin muualla?


Tätähän Antero yrittää tarjota: Pidempiä ratikoita, harvempaa vuoroväliä ja parempia etuuksia. Jotkut henkilöt kuitenkin keskittyvät haaveilemaan tunneleista, vaikka tietävät että Länsimetro + Kehärata + Pisara tulevat syömään kaikki tunnelirahat (kaikki muutkin?) vuosikymmeniksi, eli filosofiasi mukaan jotain päästäisiin tekemään aikaisintaan 2035. Ja siihen asti ratikka sen kuin hidastuu hidastumistaan erilaisista syistä. Ei kiitos.

Ja miten 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli voi olla ylitsepääsemätön ongelma, mikäli liikennevalojen valokierto on saman mittainen? Tai miksi edes yksittäisten jalankulkuvalojen poistaminen on mielestäsi mahdotonta?

----------


## 339-DF

> Saksassa ja Ranskassa liikennevaloetuudet saadaan tiheästi liikennöidyssä ympäristössä toimimaan hyvin viiden minuutin ja yli vuoroväleillä, viiden minuutin nurkilla on edellytyksenä sekuntiaikataulut ja tietty peruspysähtymisaika pysäkeillä (ratikka pysähtyy pysäkillä esimerkiksi 15 tai 20 sekuntia riippumatta siitä onko matkustajia vai ei.). Kun mennään jonkin verran viiden minuutin yli, liikennevaloetuudet eivät enää edellytä sekuntiaikatauluja, vaan hyvät etuudet voidaan toteuttaa aina tarpeen  mukaan kun raitiovaunu tulee risteyksiin. Kun mennään viiden minuutin alle tai liikenteen täsmällisyys heikkenee, nopeus hidastuu etuuksien alkaessa pettää, neljässä minuutissa kuitenkin pystytään vielä varsin hyvään suoritukseen jos liikenne on erittäin täsmällistä. Neljän minuutin vuorovälin alapuolella etuudet alkavat usein sitten nopeasti lähestyä Helsingin tasoa, kun ollaan hyvin vilkkaassa ympäristössä jossa on paljon risteävää liikennettä. Tiheillä vuoroväleillä rakennetaan usein tunneleita tai muita eristettyjä ratoja, jos kuljettavat matkat eivät ole hyvin lyhyitä. Tunneleiden rakentamisen syy ei ole vain liikenteen nopeutus, toinen syy on liikenteen täsmällisyyden parantaminen. Hyvin tiheästi liikennöity katurata on erittäin herkkä mille vaan häiriöille ja sillä sekuntiaikataulujen ylläpitäminen on hyvin vaikeaa, samalla tuo varianssi sotkee myös etuuksien toimimista muualla verkossa kun vuorovälit ja aikataulut eivät enää pidä.


Tämähän on mielenkiintoinen tutkielma. Mihin lähteisiin se perustuu?




> Petteri, millaiseksi ajattelet matkanopeuden näillä R-linjoillasi? Siis keskinopeus päätepysäkiltä toiselle.


Odottelen muuten edelleen vastausta tähän. En mitään desimaalitarkkuuksia, vaan suuruusluokkaa, kiitos.

----------


## petteri

> Tämähän on mielenkiintoinen tutkielma. Mihin lähteisiin se perustuu?


Yksinkertaisesti siihen havaintoon, että mistään Euroopasta ei näytä löytyvän vilkkaalla alueella (vrt Mannerheimintie Töölön tullin eteläpuolella) liikennevalokadulla kulkevaa tiheän vuorovälin nopeaa raitiolinjaa (selvästi alle 4 minuuttia), joka ei olisi todella selkeästi hidastunut teoreettiseen nopeuteen verrattuna. Tuollaisissa tilanteissa ollaan tyypillisesti 75 % tai alle teoreettisesta nopeudesta, jos ei olla tunnelissa. Toki suuresta osasta nopeaan raitioliikenteeseen perustavista kaupungeista toki löytyy tunneli tai eristetty rata tuollaisilla alueilla, nimenomaan siksi, ettei katutasossa liikennöinti enää toimi hyvin.

Toki Ranskassakin esimerkiksi Pariisin T3 jo neljän minuutin vuorovälillä jo aika selvästi hidastunut 17 km/h nopeudella, joka antaa olettaa, että noilla rajoilla aletaan joutua ongelmiin. Toisaalta viiden tai kuuden minuutin vuorovälin uudet systeemit näyttävät usein pystyvän ihan ok nopeuksiin vielä silloinkin kun mennään vilkkaammille alueille  (jopa 85  % nurkilla teoreettisesta maksimista).

Vuorotäsmällisyyden merkityksestä raitioliikenteen nopeudelle taas ei tarvitse etsiä esimerkkejä edes noin kaukaa. Riittää kun ihmettelee tilannetta Lasipalatsilla tai Kaivokadulla. Ratikkajonot pysäkeille ovat hyvin tyypillisiä. On selvää, ettei nopea liikennöinti salli pysäkkien ruuhkaantumista.




> Odottelen muuten edelleen vastausta tähän. En mitään desimaalitarkkuuksia, vaan suuruusluokkaa, kiitos.


Tähän olen vastannut aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa., mutta toistetaan vastaus:

Keskustalinjoilla reitistä ja toteutuksesta vaihdellen 25 - 40 km/h. (Tuonne nopeuden yläpäähän voidaan päästä esimerkiksi Jakomäen ja Hakunilan osalta, jos sinne olisi tunnelin/ratakuilun ja pääreitin lisäksi myös "ohitusraide" Lahdentien käytävää seuraillen.)  Poikittaislinjat eivät ehkä olisi ihan noin nopeita, mutta kuitenkin aika lähellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:19 ----------




> Tätähän Antero yrittää tarjota: Pidempiä ratikoita, harvempaa vuoroväliä ja parempia etuuksia. Jotkut henkilöt kuitenkin keskittyvät haaveilemaan tunneleista, vaikka tietävät että Länsimetro + Kehärata + Pisara tulevat syömään kaikki tunnelirahat (kaikki muutkin?) vuosikymmeniksi, eli filosofiasi mukaan jotain päästäisiin tekemään aikaisintaan 2035. Ja siihen asti ratikka sen kuin hidastuu hidastumistaan erilaisista syistä. Ei kiitos.


Kyllä minä kannatan raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista, tekemistä täsmällisemmäksi ja joidenkin linjojen jatkamista esikaupunkeihin, siitä huolimatta, että nopeuttamisen edellytykset Helsingissä eivät vilkkaimmalla alueella katutasossa ole kovin hyvät. Jos ei sitten löydetä jotain uutta nopeaa reittiä. (vaikka Paciuksenkatu - lyhyt tunneli Merikannontien reittiä  ja Sibeliuksen puiston ali - Mechelininkatu - Arkadiankatu.)

Pidemmät ratikat, harvempi vuoroväliä, paremmat etuudet ja täsmällisyys ovat minusta oikeita lääkkeitä, joilla voidaan saada merkittävästi parannusta aikaan. Täsmällisyys ja riittävän pitkä vuoroväli luovat edellytykset parempien etuuksien rakentamiselle. Helsingissä on tällä hetkellä todella paha ratikoiden ruuhkautumisongelma eikä sitä voi järkevästi helpottaa tai ratkaista kuin jakamalla liikennettä ja pidentämällä kalustoa, joko katutasossa, jossa muuta liikennettä pitää myös huomioida tai tunnelilla, joka maksaa ja jolla on tavoitettavuusheikkouksia. Ruuhkautumisongelmaa ei vaan millään voi ratkaista, jos on syvä usko siihen, että yhdelle reitille tai johonkin risteykseen mahtuu Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa paljon enemmän liikennettä kuin missään muualla pystytään liikennöimään täsmällisesti ja järkevällä nopeudella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Keskustalinjoilla reitistä ja toteutuksesta vaihdellen 25 - 40 km/h. (Tuonne nopeuden yläpäähän voidaan päästä esimerkiksi Jakomäen ja Hakunilan osalta, jos sinne olisi tunnelin/ratakuilun ja pääreitin lisäksi myös "ohitusraide" Lahdentien käytävää seuraillen.)  Poikittaislinjat eivät ehkä olisi ihan noin nopeita, mutta kuitenkin aika lähellä.


Kiitos vastauksesta. Tämä ei ole mikään suuruusluokka vaan haarukka, joka kattaa lähes kaiken maailmassa olevan nykyaikaisen esikaupunkiraitioliikenteen eikä siis sinänsä kerro yhtään mitään. Ehkä se, ettei se kerro mitään, kertoo meille kuitenkin riittävästi.

Sanottakoon vielä, että alapään 25 km/h matkanopeus ei edellytä Helsingin oloissa tunneliratkaisuja vaan on järkevä tavoite sellaiselle linjalle, jonka ensi kilometrit kuljetaan kantakaupungin alueella ja loput väljässä esikaupunkiympäristössä, vaikka nyt Lasipalatsilta Pohjois-Haagan asemalle tällainen on ihan realistista.

Vastaavasti 40 km/h matkanopeus ei enää ole hyvää joukkoliikennepalvelua ainakaan, jos tarkoituksena on tarjota liitynnättömiä matkoja. Tällaiseen nopeuteen yltää nykyinen, tehokkaasti liikennöity metromme (42,5 km/h Vuosaaren linjalla), mutta sen pysäkkiväli on aivan liian pitkä ja sen kaarresädevaatimukset, joilla nopeutta voidaan pitää yllä, liian kankeat. Edes täyseristetty raideliikenne ei yllä tuohon 40 km/h lukemaan, jos pysäkkiväli pidetään järkevänä. Sörnäisistä Ruoholahteen metromme keskinopeus on 38,5 km/h. Jos leikitellään 40 km/h tunneliratikalla Lasipalatsilta Munkkiniemeen, niin pysäkkejä olisivat vain Munkkiniemi, Meilahti, Töölö1, Töölö2 ja Lasipalatsi. Enempään ei olisi varaa, jos nopeudesta pidettäisiin kiinni. Munkkalaisena en pidä tällaista todellisena vaihtoehtona nykyisen (hidas)ratikan tarjoamalle palvelulle ja luulen, että töölöläiset pitäisivät vielä vähemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä kuvataan järjestelmä, jossa muita ajoneuvoja ei kunnolla pääse esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien yli tai kääntymään. Minuutin vuoroväli tarkoittaa, että joka pisteessä on ratikka keskimäärin 30 sekunnin välein..


Tämä on aika erikoinen väite. Helsingin pääkaduilla on tällä hetkellä minuuttia tiheämpi vuoroväli raitio- ja bussiliikenteessä. Puhumattakaan henkilöautoista, joiden yli 1000 autoa tunnissa yhteen suuntaan tarkoittaa alle 4 sekunnin keskimääräistä vuoroväliä. Silti kaupungin liikenne toimii koko ajan, pääkaduilla on risteyksiä ja vasemmalle kääntymistä. Miten tämä kaikki lakkaisi toimimasta, jos raitioliikenteen vuoroväli harvenee?

Asian voi ymmärtää paljon paremmin ajattelemalla, mitä aikana ilmaistu vuoroväli merkitsee matkana. Linjanopeus 20 km/h ja vuoroväli 1,5 minuuttia tarkoittaa, että vaunujen etäisyys toisistaan on 500 metriä, vuoroväli 1 minuutti tarkoittaa etäisyytenä 333 metriä. Pohdipa näitä matkoja sen valossa, miten lähellä olevan auton editse jalankulkija lähtee ylittämään katua tai autoilija risteystä.




> Saksassa ja Ranskassa liikennevaloetuudet saadaan tiheästi liikennöidyssä ympäristössä toimimaan hyvin viiden minuutin ja yli vuoroväleillä,


Se, että sanot nähneesi jossain jotain joka toimii huonosti ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö asiat voi toimia paremmin kuin olet nähnyt. Etkä todennäköisesti ole edes käynyt näkemässä kaikkia Euroopan noin kahta ja puolta sataa ratikkakaupunkia. Kun et ole kertonut kokemuksiasi ketjussa Raitiotiet, joilla olet matkustanut, herää epäilys, ettei kokemuksesi ole kovinkaan kattava suhteessa moniin muihin, joilla on eri käsitys raitioteiden toimivuudesta kuin sinulla.

Mitä jos listaisit malliksi Ranskan raitiotiekaupunkien rataverkkojen tiheimmät vuorovälit ja näitä rataosia käyttävien linjojen linjanopeudet ja pysäkkivälit. Vinkkinä tähän puuhaan, että arvaan jokaisen kaupungin aikataulujen ja reittikarttojen löytyvän netistä, joten kyse ei ole mahdottomasta työstä.

Itse en ole tuollaista listausta tehnyt, joten en tiedä, mitä tulee tulokseksi. Odotan mielenkiinnolla.




> Keskustalinjoilla reitistä ja toteutuksesta vaihdellen 25 - 40 km/h. (Tuonne nopeuden yläpäähän voidaan päästä esimerkiksi Jakomäen ja Hakunilan osalta, jos sinne olisi tunnelin/ratakuilun ja pääreitin lisäksi myös "ohitusraide" Lahdentien käytävää seuraillen.) Poikittaislinjat eivät ehkä olisi ihan noin nopeita, mutta kuitenkin aika lähellä.


Olet väitteissäsi epäjohdonmukainen mutta looginen.

Kun näet videon (Düsselin U75), jossa ratikan nopeus pintaradalla on 20 km/h ja tunnelissa 23 km/h, väität että ratikka ei voi pinnalla saavuttaa 20 km/h linjanopeutta mutta tunnelissa linjanopeus on vähintään 25 km/h tai jopa 40 km/h.

Näkemääsi et usko, koska molemmissa tapauksissa totuus on vastoin sitä, mitä haluat totuuden olevan.

Ristiriita on siinä, että väität näkemääsi nopeutta yhtä aikaa liian suureksi ja liian pieneksi. Mutta logiikka on siinä, että uskot ja tulkitset näkemääsi ja kokemaasi ennalta asettamasi halun ja tavoitteen mukaan. Tunnelin kohdalla totuus ei pidä mielestäsi paikkaansa, koska sinulle tunneli on hyvä joten tunnelissa näkemäsi nopeus on liian pieni. Pintaliikenne on mielestäsi huono ja vältettävä, joten pintaliikenteessä näkemäsi nopeus on liian suuri.

Moitit normaalia insinöörin työtä eli laskemista haaveiluksi. Jos laskisit itsekin, huomaisit, miten hölmön kuvan epäjohdonmukainen loogisuutesi antaa. Yksinkertaisellakin laskemisella voi osoittaa, että se, mitä väität, ei vaan ole mahdollista. Kuten se, että tunneli ei nosta linjanopeutta yli sen, mihin asemaväli linjanopeuden rajoittaa.




> Toki Ranskassakin esimerkiksi Pariisin T3 jo neljän minuutin vuorovälillä jo aika selvästi hidastunut 17 km/h nopeudella, joka antaa olettaa, että noilla rajoilla aletaan joutua ongelmiin.


Vetoat vähän väliä Pariisin T3:een, vaikka et pysty selittämään, miksi se toimii kuten toimii. Jos pystyisit, voisit ehkä arvioida sitä, mitä hyötyä olisi siitä, jos se kulkisikin tunnelissa. Tai voisit myös selittää sen, miksi Pariisin metron keskinopeus on 26 km/h eikä 40 km/h, vaikka Pariisin metro onkin lähes kokonaan tunneleissa.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Kyllä minä kannatan raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista, tekemistä täsmällisemmäksi ja joidenkin linjojen jatkamista esikaupunkeihin, siitä huolimatta, että nopeuttamisen edellytykset Helsingissä eivät vilkkaimmalla alueella katutasossa ole kovin hyvät. Jos ei sitten löydetä jotain uutta nopeaa reittiä. (vaikka Paciuksenkatu - lyhyt tunneli Merikannontien reittiä  ja Sibeliuksen puiston ali - Mechelininkatu - Arkadiankatu.)
> 
> Pidemmät ratikat, harvempi vuoroväliä, paremmat etuudet ja täsmällisyys ovat minusta oikeita lääkkeitä, joilla voidaan saada merkittävästi parannusta aikaan. Täsmällisyys ja riittävän pitkä vuoroväli luovat edellytykset parempien etuuksien rakentamiselle. Helsingissä on tällä hetkellä todella paha ratikoiden ruuhkautumisongelma eikä sitä voi järkevästi helpottaa tai ratkaista kuin jakamalla liikennettä ja pidentämällä kalustoa, joko katutasossa, jossa muuta liikennettä pitää myös huomioida tai tunnelilla, joka maksaa ja jolla on tavoitettavuusheikkouksia. Ruuhkautumisongelmaa ei vaan millään voi ratkaista, jos on syvä usko siihen, että yhdelle reitille tai johonkin risteykseen mahtuu Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa paljon enemmän liikennettä kuin missään muualla pystytään liikennöimään täsmällisesti ja järkevällä nopeudella.


Ok, eli olemme ainakin osittain samaa mieltä. Seuraavassa siis, miten lähtisin itse kehittämään. Keskityn nyt ainoastaan läntiseen kantakaupunkiin, kun sitä tunnen hieman paremmin.

1. Poistetaan Mannerheimintieltä turhat ratikoiden liikennevalot. Ensi alkuun turhat jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot, eli pysäkkien yhteydestä kun ratikka on joka tapauksessa hidastanut ja niitä tulee kuitenkin harvakseltaan -> jalankulkijat osaavat väistää eikä aiheuta merkittävää haittaa jalankulkijoille. Samassa yhteydessä kaikki vähäpätöiset risteykset (käytännössä kaikki paitsi Tukholmankatu, Nordenskiöldinkatu, Helsinginkatu ja Kaivokatu, muita?) nollaviiveisiksi. Myös kaikki risteykset Tukholmankadun pohjoispuolella nollaviiveisiksi.

2. Topeliuksenkadun radan rakentaminen ja 3, 7 siirretään sinne.

3. Pysäkkien pidentäminen kaksiajoon soveltuvaksi, raiteiden jatkaminen esikaupunkeihin. Tässä yhteydessä katkaistaan pääosa linja-autoista Huopalahden tai Meilahden tasalle, jatkaen mahdollisesti tältä tasalta poikittaislinjoina. Tarjotaan siis linja-autojen käyttäjille vaihtoyhteydet nopeaan junaan ja hitaampaan ratikkaan jolla pääsee Töölöön. Tässä vaiheessa Mannerheimintiellä 4-5 linjaa, samaten Topeliuksenkadulla, kukin 10 min vuorovälillä. Myös poikittaislinja Huopalahden asemalta Meilahden ja Pasilan kautta Vallilan läpi Kalasatamaan.

4. Linja-autojen poistamisen jälkeen voidaan Mannerheimintien linja-autokaistat poistaa, tila käytetään leventämällä ratikkakaistoja hieman takaamaan sujuvampaa kulkua, autokaistat kuitenkin ratikkaradan vieressä, joiden yhteydessä riittävän leveä pyöräkaista. Ajoneuvokaistojen kokonaisuuden reunoilla leveähkö rivi puita vaimentamassa melua ja tekemässä mukavempaa katuympäristöä. Samssa yhteydessä mahdollisesti lyhyt tunneli vaikeimpien risteysten ali.

Näiden vaiheiden suunnittelu käyntiin välittömästi, valmista 2020 tienoilla. Sen jälkeen voidaan tarvittaessa jatkaa tunnelilla, eli:

5. Pisaran sijaan rakennetaan Huopalahden asemalta tunneli etelää kohti, asemat ainakin Meilahti, Töölössä kaksi, Kamppi ja päätyen vaikka Aleksanterinkadulle. Parantaa suoria yhteyksiä huomattavasti Pisaraa enemmän, parantaen Meilahden ja Töölön saavutettavuutta bussilinjojen karsimisesta huolimatta. Tarjoaa myös suoran yhteyden lentokentälle Töölöstä. Mahdollisuus jaktaa myöhemmin Pääradalle, luoden lopulta ison Pisaran, kuitenkin vaiheittain rakennettuna.

----------


## Kantokoski

Ei nykyraitioradastosta ole esikaupunkilinjoiksi. Radasto itsessään on sellainen että se ei pikaratikoille sovi, eikä ympäristö myöskään.

Mannerheimintiellä on kuusi (6) kaistaa, joista neljä (4) on joukkoliikennekaistoja, joista kaksi (2) on dedikoituja raitiokaistoja. Silti liikenne on tukkoinen ja takkuinen. Topeliuksenkadun (+ Haartmanin) rata on jo poikkeustilanteidenkin takia perusteltu. Mutta poista yksi ongelma ja kohtaa monta lissä, niin se menee, kääntyvät linjat 7 ja 3 eivät juurikaan nopeuta systeemiä. Huolimatta suuresta kaista-allokoinnista joukkoliikenteelle sekä valoetuuksista, resultoivat nämä Euroopan hitaimpana raitioliikenteenä. Ongelma on pinnassa, ei nykyisissä järjestelyissä. Korttelirata on perustavanlaatuinen ongelma kun mietitään pikaraitioliikennettä. On rakennettava uusi eristetty rata pikaraitiolinjastolle kantakaupungissa. Perusratkaisu. Perusteelliseen ongelmaan.

----------


## hylje

Tästä on jo keskusteltu. Kyllä se pikarata mahtuu Mannerheimintielle.

----------


## petteri

> Ok, eli olemme ainakin osittain samaa mieltä. Seuraavassa siis, miten lähtisin itse kehittämään. Keskityn nyt ainoastaan läntiseen kantakaupunkiin, kun sitä tunnen hieman paremmin.
> 
> 1. Poistetaan Mannerheimintieltä turhat ratikoiden liikennevalot. Ensi alkuun turhat jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot, eli pysäkkien yhteydestä kun ratikka on joka tapauksessa hidastanut ja niitä tulee kuitenkin harvakseltaan -> jalankulkijat osaavat väistää eikä aiheuta merkittävää haittaa jalankulkijoille. Samassa yhteydessä kaikki vähäpätöiset risteykset (käytännössä kaikki paitsi Tukholmankatu, Nordenskiöldinkatu, Helsinginkatu ja Kaivokatu, muita?) nollaviiveisiksi. Myös kaikki risteykset Tukholmankadun pohjoispuolella nollaviiveisiksi.
> 
> 2. Topeliuksenkadun radan rakentaminen ja 3, 7 siirretään sinne.
> 
> 3. Pysäkkien pidentäminen kaksiajoon soveltuvaksi, raiteiden jatkaminen esikaupunkeihin. Tässä yhteydessä katkaistaan pääosa linja-autoista Huopalahden tai Meilahden tasalle, jatkaen mahdollisesti tältä tasalta poikittaislinjoina. Tarjotaan siis linja-autojen käyttäjille vaihtoyhteydet nopeaan junaan ja hitaampaan ratikkaan jolla pääsee Töölöön. Tässä vaiheessa Mannerheimintiellä 4-5 linjaa, samaten Topeliuksenkadulla, kukin 10 min vuorovälillä. Myös poikittaislinja Huopalahden asemalta Meilahden ja Pasilan kautta Vallilan läpi Kalasatamaan.
> 
> 4. Linja-autojen poistamisen jälkeen voidaan Mannerheimintien linja-autokaistat poistaa, tila käytetään leventämällä ratikkakaistoja hieman takaamaan sujuvampaa kulkua, autokaistat kuitenkin ratikkaradan vieressä, joiden yhteydessä riittävän leveä pyöräkaista. Ajoneuvokaistojen kokonaisuuden reunoilla leveähkö rivi puita vaimentamassa melua ja tekemässä mukavempaa katuympäristöä. Samssa yhteydessä mahdollisesti lyhyt tunneli vaikeimpien risteysten ali.
> ...


Tähän muutamia huomioita.

1. Jalankulkuvalojen poistaminen ei ole kovin helposti tehty jos samalla Mannerheimintiellä ei tehdä muita rakenteellisia uudistuksia. Tilaa on nykyään aika olemattomasti. Niin pitkään kun busseja kulkee Töölönlahdenkadun risteys on myös hankala, samoin Rautatienkatu. Jos vuoroväli on kuitenkin riittävän pitkä ja liikennöinti riittävän täsmällistä, ehkä etuuksilla saisi kuitenkin jotain aikaan. Keski-Euroopan pikaratikoiden perusteella kun vuoroväli nousee viiden minuutin nurkille ja liikenne on täsmällistä, valoetuudet voivat toimia muuta liikenneverkkoa pahasti sumputtamatta.

2. Jos halutaan liikennöidä saksalaisella tai ranskalaisella 5 minuutin vuorovälillä, joka mahdollistaa sekä raitioliikenteen sujumisen että muun pintaliikenteen, kaksi pintarataa ei vielä oikein Töölöön riitä, jos liikennettä vielä ollaan laajentamassa. Topeliuksenkadun (jossa on myös Haartmanin ja Nordenskiöldinkadun osia) radan lisäksi tarvitaan rata Paciuksenkatu (tunneli Merikannontien alla ja Sibeliuksen puiston ali suunnilleen välille Kesäranta- Kivelän sairaala)- Mechelininkatu - Arkadiankatu.

Sitten toinen kysymys on, miten selvittäisiin Eduskuntatalon ja Kauppakorkean eteläpuolella, myös siellä pitää ruuhkautuminen jotenkin saada aisoihin. Ylikuormitettuja risteyksiä ja pysäkkejä pitää välttää, koska ne eivät mahdollista luotettavaa liikennettä.

3. Osa reiteistä pitäisi ainakin saneerata 40-45 metrin ratikoille. 2x27 metriä on jo niin pitkä juna, että se voi olla aika vaikea saada kulkemaan, vaikka jollain reitillä se voi kyllä onnistua.

4. Ennen laajaan ratikkaliityntään siirtymistä, palvelutason pitää olla hyvä, ettei jouduta samanlaiseen tilanteeseen kuin aikoinaan runkolinjan kanssa.

----------


## Kantokoski

Pikarata ei mahdu Mannerheimintielle. Jos se sinne laitetaan niin se ei ole pika eikä se ole suurikapasiteettinen. Huomionarvoista on myös että keskustelussa on kokonainen seudullinen pikaraitiolinjasto, mitä se tarkoittaa? Ydintunneli on ainoa ratkaisu.

----------


## hylje

Pikarata mahtuu Mannerheimintielle. Se on nopea ja suurikapasiteettinen. Sen nopeustason määrittää suurin piirtein nykyistä vastaava pysäkkitiheys, ei muu ympäristö. Pikaradalle mahtuu muutama linja jotka muodostavat kunnioitettavan seudullinen verkon toisin kuin eräs maanalainen Helsinkiläinen raidekulkuneuvo.

----------


## GT8N

> Pikarata ei mahdu Mannerheimintielle.


Miten perustelet tämän väittämän?




> Jos se sinne laitetaan niin se ei ole pika eikä se ole suurikapasiteettinen.


Perustelu?




> Huomionarvoista on myös että keskustelussa on kokonainen seudullinen pikaraitiolinjasto


 Onko?




> Ydintunneli on ainoa ratkaisu.


No ei todellakaan ole.

----------


## Nrg

> Ydintunneli on ainoa ratkaisu.


Minulla ei ole täysin selkeää kantaa ydinvoimaan ja sen uushankkeisiin maassamme, mutta en minä tällaisessa ydintunnelissa varmaankaan uskaltaisi matkustaa. Mitä jos tehtäisiin ihan vaan vaikkapa tuulitunneli? Siellä pyörisi propellihatun propellikin paremmin ja foliohatun voisi jättää kotiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Sanen viestissä tänään 11:05 on esitetty erittäin hyvät toimenpiteet Mannerheimintien upgreidaamiseksi. Harmi vaan, että todellinen "kehitys" on aivan päinvastainen: KSV nipistää ilman muita toimenpiteitä tilaa hengenvaarallisille fillarikaistoille, jotka myös de facto kaventavat raitiovaunukaistoja ja lopputuloksena taas kerran ratikkaliikenteen luotettavuus kärsii, mikä sitten kompensoidaan pidennettyinä aikataulunmukaisina matka-aikoina.

----------


## late-

> 1. Poistetaan Mannerheimintieltä turhat ratikoiden liikennevalot. Ensi alkuun turhat jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot, eli pysäkkien yhteydestä kun ratikka on joka tapauksessa hidastanut ja niitä tulee kuitenkin harvakseltaan


Vaaditaan melkoisesti kansalaisrohkeutta lupautua syntipukiksi, jos noissa kohdissa tapahtuu minkäänlaista onnettomuutta. Kukahan tämän muutoksen uskaltaisi ottaa vastuulleen?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vaaditaan melkoisesti kansalaisrohkeutta lupautua syntipukiksi, jos noissa kohdissa tapahtuu minkäänlaista onnettomuutta. Kukahan tämän muutoksen uskaltaisi ottaa vastuulleen?


Tai sitten tarvitaan vain tarpeeksi luottamusta asiaan, jonka varmaksi tietää.
Kummallista olisi, jos onnettomuuksien määrä jotenkin merkittävästi kasvaisi, valottomat raitioteiden ylityspaikat kun ovat toimineet vuosikymmenet raitiojärjestelmissä ympäri maailmaa. Niitä jalankulkijoiden allejäämisiä sattuu valoista huolimatta ja joku lienee jo niistä vastuussa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaaditaan melkoisesti kansalaisrohkeutta lupautua syntipukiksi, jos noissa kohdissa tapahtuu minkäänlaista onnettomuutta. Kukahan tämän muutoksen uskaltaisi ottaa vastuulleen?


Kukahan ottaa tällä hetkellä vastuun Aleksilla mahdollisesti raitiovaunun alle jäävistä? Vai pitäiköhän ihan kaiken varalta varustaa siellä jokainen risteys jalankulkuvaloilla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaaditaan melkoisesti kansalaisrohkeutta lupautua syntipukiksi, jos noissa kohdissa tapahtuu minkäänlaista onnettomuutta. Kukahan tämän muutoksen uskaltaisi ottaa vastuulleen?


Minä muotoilisin näin, että toki se vaatii rohkeutta lähteä ajamaan vaikkapa tuota liikennevalojen poistoa. Ei kuitenkaan kansalais- vaan virkamiesrohkeutta. Ratikkapuolella virkamiesrohkeudesta on huutava pula, kun käytännössä mitään ei saada tehtyä. Sen sijaan fillaripuolelta löytyy näemmä sekä virkamiesrohkeutta että syntipukkihalukkuutta, siellä kun ajetaan tarmokkaasti läpi sellaisia ratkaisuita, jotka liikenneturvallisuusnäkökulmasta ovat vähintäänkin kyseenalaisia. Ilmeisesti esimiehetkään eivät tätä kyseenalaista, vaan virkamiehen rohkeus tosiaan riittää ainakin suunnitteluvaiheeseen asti. Toteutusta emme vielä ole nähneet ja minusta onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, millä tavoin kannetaan vastuu ja kuka sen tekee, jos Mannerheimintielle piirretyt hengenvaaralliset fillarikaistat oikeasti toteutetaan. Siellä osuu bussin peili fillaristin päähän, siellä jää toisen jalankulkijan ohittava jalankulkija fillarin alle ja siellä hidastuu raitioliikenne entisestään, kun autot yrittävät varoa liian lähelle puskevia busseja siirtymällä ratikkakaistaan kiinni.

----------


## late-

> Kukahan ottaa tällä hetkellä vastuun Aleksilla mahdollisesti raitiovaunun alle jäävistä? Vai pitäiköhän ihan kaiken varalta varustaa siellä jokainen risteys jalankulkuvaloilla?


Aleksilla ei suoraan eteenpäin katsomalla voi nähdä ajoradan ylityksen vihreää valoa, jonka voi kuvitella koskevan raitiotien ylitystä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vaaditaan melkoisesti kansalaisrohkeutta lupautua syntipukiksi, jos noissa kohdissa tapahtuu minkäänlaista onnettomuutta. Kukahan tämän muutoksen uskaltaisi ottaa vastuulleen?


En tiedä, mutta olettaisin että tässä tarkoitetaan erityisesti niiden raitiotien molemminpuolisilla keskikorokkeilla varustettujen suojateiden muuttamista VaRoVa-valoilla varustetuiksi. Mannerheimintiellä kieltämättä on melko paljon sekä toispuolisesti korokkeella varustettuja valo-ohjattuja että valo-ohjaamattomia suojateitä. (Ja myöskin täysin ilman keskikorokkeita olevia valo-ohjaamattomia suojateitä.) Nämä valo-ohjatut toispuolisella korokkeella varustetut suojatiet kun muodostavat ne liikennevalo-ohjauksen kannalta merkityksellisemmät suojatiet, joten täytyy sitten säätää muu valo-ohjaus niiden mukaan. Eli tehdä kulkuteitä raitiovaunuille pysäkiltä pysäkille. Ja siinä samalla autoliikenteelle. Jotka joka tapauksessa joutuvat pysähtymään silloin tällöin.

----------


## ultrix

> dedikoituja
> kaista-allokoinnista
> resultoivat


Työjärjestyspuheenvuoro: voitko jatkossa puhua suomea? Tällä forumilla on myös vanhempia keskustelijoita, jotka eivät ymmärrä kaikkia sivistyssanoja. Itse ymmärrän toki, mutta noille sanoille on myös suomenkieliset vastineet.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Työjärjestyspuheenvuoro: voitko jatkossa puhua suomea? Tällä forumilla on myös vanhempia keskustelijoita, jotka eivät ymmärrä kaikkia sivistyssanoja. Itse ymmärrän toki, mutta noille sanoille on myös suomenkieliset vastineet.


Hmm... Johdonmukaisuuden nimissä pitänee todeta, että vain osa Kantokosken sanoista on minusta kelvottomia. "Dedikoitu" on minusta ihan riittävän hyvää suomea, latinalaisperäinen toki mutta ei haitanne. "Kaista-allokointi" rupeaa olemaan siinä rajalla vaikka senkin kyllä ymmärtää mitenkuten, mutta "resultoida" ei kelpaa (pitäisi olla esim. "johtaa"). Mutta tämä on tietysti vain oma näkemykseni.

----------


## ultrix

> "Dedikoitu" on minusta ihan riittävän hyvää suomea


Epäilemättä.  :Smile:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Sen sijaan fillaripuolelta löytyy näemmä sekä virkamiesrohkeutta että syntipukkihalukkuutta, siellä kun ajetaan tarmokkaasti läpi sellaisia ratkaisuita, jotka liikenneturvallisuusnäkökulmasta ovat vähintäänkin kyseenalaisia. Ilmeisesti esimiehetkään eivät tätä kyseenalaista, vaan virkamiehen rohkeus tosiaan riittää ainakin suunnitteluvaiheeseen asti.


Sitä rohkeutta on merkittävästi auttanut se, että vastoin yleistä ennakkoluuloa liikenneturvallisuustutkimusten mukaan nuo suunnitellut korotetut kaistat (ei ajoradan tasoiset vaan reunakivelä erotellut) ovat lähes turvallisinta fillari-infraa mitä kaupunkiin voi rakentaa. Ajoradan tasoon tehdyt kaistat ovat yleensä vielä turvallisempia, mutta ne tosiaan hirvittäisivät bussikaistan vieressä. Sen sijaan perinteinen helsinkiläinen 2-suuntainen pyörätie on tutkitusti lähes vaarallisin mahdollinen pyörätieinfra. Kolareita autojen kanssa sattuu eniten ja sen päälle vielä törmäily jalankulkijoiden kanssa.

Samaan pitäisi pyrkiä ratikoiden kanssa, eli riittävä tieto tutkitusti turvallisista ja toimivista ratkaisuista ja sitten rohkeus tehdä niiden mukaisia ratkaisuja. Tämä ei tietenkään ole yhdestä virkamiehestä kiinni, vaan tarvitaan juurikin tuo esimiehen tuki ja muutenkin laajempikin tuki hankkeelle. FIllarikysymystä voi pitää kohtuullisen hyvänä esimerkkinä siitä, miten tälläinen muutos Helsingissä käytännössä saadaan aikaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitä rohkeutta on merkittävästi auttanut se, että vastoin yleistä ennakkoluuloa liikenneturvallisuustutkimusten mukaan nuo suunnitellut korotetut kaistat (ei ajoradan tasoiset vaan reunakivelä erotellut) ovat lähes turvallisinta fillari-infraa mitä kaupunkiin voi rakentaa.


Tutkimuksista en tiedä, mutta ihan mutu-tuntumalla pidän tuota kolmitasoratkaisua kaikkein parhaana vilkkailla kaduilla. Ei aja bussit päälle ja jalankulkijoiden ja fillareiden välillä on sopiva "hajurako". En kritisoinutkaan liikenneturvallisuudella sitä kolmitasoa vaan tilankäyttöä (kaistaleveyksiä) muuten.

Manskulle on piirretty suunnitelma, jossa bussien peilit osuvat fillaristien päähän, autot ajavat kiinni ratikoissa jotka eivät pääse mihinkään ja jalankulkijat jäävät ohi kiitävän fillarin alle sikäli kun sillä fillaristilla ei ole jo kallo halki niiden bussipeilien takia. Eli kun tila on jo valmiiksi ahdas, niin ei sieltä taiota tilaa fillarikaistoille siirtelemällä vähän reunakiviä. Pitäisi ymmärtää, miten isosta asiasta on kyse ja lähteä suunnittelussa siitä, että kartoitetaan kaikkien liikennemuotojen tarpeet sekä minimi- että toivetasolla ja sitten katsotaan, mihin se tila riittää. Nyt se ei riitä kenellekään, mikä ei minusta ole myöskään kenenkään etu, ja jos tuo Mansku tosiaan toteutuu, niin odotan kauhulla, millaiset seuraukset sillä on.

Mechelininkadusta oli hauska mielipidekirjoitus Hesarissa. Ko. kadulta on kuitenkin aika hyvin löytynyt tilaa uusille fillarikaistoille ja ainakin paperilla järjestelyt näyttävät minusta toimivilta myös jalankulkijoiden kannalta. Peräänkuuluttamastani rohkeudesta kertoo se, että parkkipaikat noin vaan poistetaan. Saas nähdä, voidaanko Topeliuksenkadulla toimia samalla tavalla. Sinnehän olisi tulossa sekä fillarikaistat että raitiotie.

----------


## hmikko

> Saas nähdä, voidaanko Topeliuksenkadulla toimia samalla tavalla.


En nyt ole Töölön parkkiluolatilanteesta järin hyvin ajan tasalla, mutta eikös luolapaikkoja ole tullut ja tulossa? Jos noudatettaisiin sitä periaatetta, että paikkoja vastaavasti vähennetään pinnalta, niin Topeliuksenkadulta kaiketi pitäisi voida poistaa pysäköintiä. Aikanaan päätetystä periaatteesta vaan on lipsuttu jo pidempään.

----------


## JP12

Kellottelin viime talvena ratikoiden keskinopeuksia Manskulla välillä Lasipalatsi-Töölön halli(/Kansaneläkelaitos). Samaan hommaan en ole vielä ryhtynyt, mutta mututuntumalla fiilis on sellainen, että Mannerheimintien liikennevaloetuuksille on tehty jotain. Viimeisen parin viikon aikana (väli matkustettuna keskimäärin varmaan kaksi-kolme kertaa päivässä) on sattunut useita vuoroja, joilla vaunu on pysähtynyt valoihin vain kerran, useimmiten joko Oopperalla tai Töölönlahdenkadun risteyksessä. Lähestulkoon kaikki vuorot ovat päässeet läpi kahdella pysähdyksellä (useimmiten edellämainitut), sen sijaan tuntuu, että Humaliston-/Savilankadun, Hesperian puiston, Cygnaeuksenkadun ja Arkadiankadun valoissa ei pysähdytä juuri koskaan. Osaako joku sanoa, että onko ko. valoille tehty kaikessa hiljaisuudessa jotain vai onko kysymys vain sattumasta tai ihan vaan pieleenmenneestä mutuilusta.

Pitäisi varmasti taas kellotella matka-aikoja, niistähän saattaisi nähdä, onko jotain mahdollisesti tapahtunut. Toisaalta jos aikataulujen mukaan ajetaan, niin paremmin toimivat valoetuudet toki kompensoituisivat yleisenä hidasteluna.

----------


## heka

> Pitäisi varmasti taas kellotella matka-aikoja, niistähän saattaisi nähdä, onko jotain mahdollisesti tapahtunut. Toisaalta jos aikataulujen mukaan ajetaan, niin paremmin toimivat valoetuudet toki kompensoituisivat yleisenä hidasteluna.


Mäkin olen nyt pyöräilykauden vähitellen päättyessä taas nelosen kyydissä miettinyt samaa - ihan kuin matka menisi sujuvammin ainakin aamuruuhkassa Meilahteen päin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mäkin olen nyt pyöräilykauden vähitellen päättyessä taas nelosen kyydissä miettinyt samaa - ihan kuin matka menisi sujuvammin ainakin aamuruuhkassa Meilahteen päin.


Niin se meneekin, sillä aikataulusuunnittelu on vihdoinkin saksinut sieltä niitä ylimääräisiä minuutteja pois (ja siirtänyt osan niistä päätepysäkille). Kuljettajien ei enää tarvitse madella Manskulla 20 km/h välttääkseen sapiskat etuajassa ajamisesta. Ja voin itsekin sanoa, että sen sujuvoitumisen tosiaan huomaa.

Aikatauluissa on niin paljon löysää, että matkaa saadaan nopeutettua vaikkapa nyt se vaatimaton 4 % ihan vaan aikatauluja tiukentamalla. Ja jottei totuus unohtuisi: se 4 % on esimerkiksi Munkkiniemen ja keskustan (Laajalahden aukio - Lasipalatsi) välisellä matkalla huikeat 41 sekuntia. Että sellaiset huikaisevan radikaalit nopeutustavoitteet on HSL laatinut.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Niin se meneekin, sillä aikataulusuunnittelu on vihdoinkin saksinut sieltä niitä ylimääräisiä minuutteja pois (ja siirtänyt osan niistä päätepysäkille). Kuljettajien ei enää tarvitse madella Manskulla 20 km/h välttääkseen sapiskat etuajassa ajamisesta. Ja voin itsekin sanoa, että sen sujuvoitumisen tosiaan huomaa.


Nelosen aikataulusta ei ole vähennetty ajoaikaa Töölön hallin ja Lasipalatsin välillä kummassakaan suunnassa. Itse asiassa ajosuuntaan I on lisätty iltapäiväruuhkaan yksi minuutti. 339DF on kuitenkin oikeassa, I-suunnassa väli YT-LP on on ollut tähän asti 3 min. Nyt klo 9-17 välillä 2 min ja muulloin vain 1 min! On täysin teoreettista ehtiä ajaa ylioppilastalolta kolmien liikennevalojen läpi Lasipalatsille, palvella tämä vilkas pysäkki ja päästö varova-valoista liikkeelle minuutissa. Tällä muutoksella HSL varmistaa, että vuorot ovat vähintään parisen minuuttia myöhässä lähtiessään LP:ltä ja kuskit painattavatkin nykyisin Manskua "täysiä" saadakseen aikataulun kiinni Töölön hallille. Välillä onnistuu, välillä ei. Tästä johtunee tämä vauhdintunnun kasvu Manskulla. Periaatteessa siis hyvä juttu, ikävää vain, että "nopeutus" revitään kuljettajan selkänahasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Toisin kuin raitiovaunut, runkobussit ovat siinä määrin seksikkäitä, että HSL:n ehdottamat infrahankkeet ovat johtamassa niiden kohdalla jopa toteutukseen. http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...unnittelu.html Helsinki aikoo siis seuraavaksi puuttua raitiovaunujen keskinopeuksiin siirtämällä bussit raitiovaunukaistoille Paciuksenkadulla, Tukholmankadulla ja Nordenskiöldinkadulla. Tämä on hyvin linjassa aikaisemman käytännön kanssa, jossa Helsingissä pyritään johdonmukaisesti toteuttamaan asiat eri tavoin kuin muualla maailmassa.

Esityslistan mukaan tutkitaan kaksi vaihtoehtoa, bussikaistat sekä bussit ratikkakaistoilla. Tässä vaiheessa suunnittelijoilla on kuitenkin yleensä jo näkemys siitä, kumpi vaihtoehto on se, joka toteutetaan. Minä en tiedä, kumpi se tässä tapauksessa on. Sellainen mullistava vaihtoehto ei ole esillä, että tuo Munkkiniemen ja Pasilan välinen osuus hoidettaisiinkin raitiovaunuilla, jolloin ei tarvittaisi muita infratoimenpiteitä kuin Reijolankadun ratikkarata.

----------


## Salomaa

Ymmärsinköhän niin että vain runkolinjabussit tulisivat raitiotiekaistoille. Eli esim Pacikuksenkadulla jokeri 0 sekä myöhemmin 39 ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:37 ----------

(kun muistan lukeneeni sellaista että 39 olisi jossain vaihessa runkolinja)

----------


## ess

> Tämä on hyvin linjassa aikaisemman käytännön kanssa, jossa Helsingissä pyritään johdonmukaisesti toteuttamaan asiat eri tavoin kuin muualla maailmassa.


Kuulostaa kyllä minusta aikalailla Tukholman mallilta.

----------


## vristo

> Kuulostaa kyllä minusta aikalailla Tukholman mallilta.


Sekä Göteborgin. Kuten myös monien saksalaisten kaupunkien mallilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:02 ----------




> Ymmärsinköhän niin että vain runkolinjabussit tulisivat raitiotiekaistoille. Eli esim Pacikuksenkadulla jokeri 0 sekä myöhemmin 39 ?


Tuolla sanotaan seuraavaa:



> Jokeri 0 -linjan on tarkoitus aloittaa liikennöinti vuonna 2015 tai 2016. Linja pohjautuu nykyisiin linjoihin 58 (Itäkeskus - Munkkivuori) ja 58B (Itäkeskus  Meilahti). Linjan nopeuden ja luotettavuuden kannalta haasteellisimmat kehittämiskohteet ovat välillä Munkkiniemi-Pasila. Myös Tiedelinja liikennöi tältä osin täysin samaa reittiä. Myöhemmän vaiheen runkolinjoista säteittäinen linja "Kivis" liikennöi myös samaa reittiä Pasilan ja Mannerheimintien välisellä osuudella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuulostaa kyllä minusta aikalailla Tukholman mallilta.





> Sekä Göteborgin. Kuten myös monien saksalaisten kaupunkien mallilta.


Mitä te olette kuulleet Tukholmasta ja monista saksalaisista kaupungeista? Että Tvärbanan kiskoilla kulkee busseja? Että kiskoilla, joilla on viiden minuutin vuorovälillä ratikkaliikennettä, kulkee busseja? Kertokaahan tarkemmin, kun minusta tuo kuulostaa nyt aivan huuhaalta.

Göteborgissahan noita yhteiskaistoja tosiaan on aika lailla, ja ylläpitokustannukset ovat sen mukaiset, kuten mainitsinkin. Bussiliikennettä niillä taitaa kuitenkin olla verrattain vähän.

Runkobussikonsepti sinänsä on hyvä ja oikea  edes pientä selkeyttä siihen hirvittävään linjastospagettiin, joka karkottaa matkustajat busseista. Voimakas runkobussikonsepti kuitenkin harvoin esiintyy sellaisessa kaupungissa, jossa on merkittävä ratikkaverkko ja vielä harvemmin  mulle ei kyllä tule mieleen kuin ongelmiensa kanssa kamppaileva Göteborg  kaupungissa on merkittävä ratikkaverkko ja huomattavia osuuksia, joissa bussit pannaan ratikkakiskoille.




> Ymmärsinköhän niin että vain runkolinjabussit tulisivat raitiotiekaistoille. Eli esim Pacikuksenkadulla jokeri 0 sekä myöhemmin 39?


Sitä minäkin mietin  esityslista ei yksilöi eikä asiaa välttämättä ole virastossa vielä mietitty. Olisi vähän hassua, jos osa busseista kulkisi kiskoilla ja osa autokaistoilla. Toisaalta kaikkien bussien tunkeminen ratikkakaistoille romahduttaisi kyllä ratikoiden palvelutason niin roimasti, että luulen, ettei edes Helsingin KSV halua sellaisesta kantaa vastuuta. Kuvitelkaa nyt 14 ja 18 ratikkapysäkille  siinähän on kaksi nelosta peräkkäin odottamassa pysäkille pääsyä, kun näitä busseja pakataan yksi kerrallaan matkakorttilaitteen nappeja peukalot kipeinä painaen. Kampissa tuota kokeiltiin ja siitä luovuttiin.

----------


## vristo

Tässä eräänä päivänä, ajaessani bussilinjaa h58, vertailin jälleen matkantekoamme samaan suuntaan kulkeneen linjan 4 ratikan kanssa reittiosuudella Munkkiniemen puistotie-Tullinpuomi. Pysäkkiaika molemmille oli jokseenkin sama, vaikka ratikassa on täysi avorahastus ja bussissa tullaan etuovesta sisään ja kaikki vähintäänkin näyttävät matkakorttiaan lukulaitteelle. Nämä ns. hitaat matkustajat (jotka maksavat isoilla rahoilla yms.) ovat kuitenkin aika harvassa. Olimme ko. ratikan kanssa samaan aikaan kääntymässä Tukholmankadulta Manskulle.

Nimimerkki "339-DF":n parjaama bussien hitaus on asenteellista näkemystä, jolla on tietyt tarkoitusperiaatteet: saada Helsingin kadut täyteen hidasratikkoita, jotka tukkivat lopulta tien toisiltaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:11 ----------




> Mitä te olette kuulleet Tukholmasta ja monista saksalaisista kaupungeista? Että Tvärbanan kiskoilla kulkee busseja? Että kiskoilla, joilla on viiden minuutin vuorovälillä ratikkaliikennettä, kulkee busseja? Kertokaahan tarkemmin, kun minusta tuo kuulostaa nyt aivan huuhaalta.


Helsingin raitiolinja 4 ei ole pikaraitiotie, kuten Tvärbana, vaan parempi vertailukohde on Tukholman keskustan raitiotiet. Näistä ainoa nykyinen toiminnassa oleva linja 7 kulkee suurimmaksi osakseen yhteiskaistoilla bussien kanssa. 




> Göteborgissahan noita yhteiskaistoja tosiaan on aika lailla, ja ylläpitokustannukset ovat sen mukaiset, kuten mainitsinkin. Bussiliikennettä niillä taitaa kuitenkin olla verrattain vähän.


 Kyllä Göteborgin keskustassa koko joukkoliikenne, ratikat, runkobussit ja muut bussit, kulkevat yhteiskaistoilla ja niitä ollaan rakentamassa isolla rahalla, kymmeniä kilometriä lisää.

Lähde tähän löytyy hakusanalla "Västsvenska paket".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:11 ----------
Pari Youtube-pätkää esimerkiksi Tukholmasta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95b4...e_gdata_player


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUS...e_gdata_player

----------


## Salomaa

> .......
> .....
> 
> Sitä minäkin mietin  esityslista ei yksilöi eikä asiaa välttämättä ole virastossa vielä mietitty. Olisi vähän hassua, jos osa busseista kulkisi kiskoilla ja osa autokaistoilla. Toisaalta kaikkien bussien tunkeminen ratikkakaistoille romahduttaisi kyllä ratikoiden palvelutason niin roimasti, että luulen, ettei edes Helsingin KSV halua sellaisesta kantaa vastuuta. Kuvitelkaa nyt 14 ja 18 ratikkapysäkille  siinähän on kaksi nelosta peräkkäin odottamassa pysäkille pääsyä, kun näitä busseja pakataan yksi kerrallaan matkakorttilaitteen nappeja peukalot kipeinä painaen. Kampissa tuota kokeiltiin ja siitä luovuttiin.


_Päätösehdotus

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päättänee että, runkobussilinjojen infratoimenpiteiden suunnittelua Munkkiniemen ja Pasilan välillä jatketaan tutkimalla mm. seuraavia ratkaisuja:

-        reittikaduille Paciuksenkatu - Tukholmankatu - Reijolankatu - Nordenskiöldinkatu bussiliikenteelle tehdään bussikaistat


-        runkobussilinjalla ja raitiovaunulla on yhteinen joukkoliikennekaista._

Kyllä tuosta minun mielestäni selvästi voi ymmärtää, että ainoastaan runkolinjabussit tulisivat samalle kaistalle raitiovaunujen kanssa.
Olisin voinut toki heti lukea tarkasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä eräänä päivänä, ajaessani bussilinjaa h58, vertailin jälleen matkantekoamme samaan suuntaan kulkeneen linjan 4 ratikan kanssa reittiosuudella Munkkiniemen puistotie-Tullinpuomi. [...] Olimme ko. ratikan kanssa samaan aikaan kääntymässä Tukholmankadulta Manskulle.


Noin yleisesti ottaen bussi on Helsingissä nopeampi kuin raitiovaunu. Se johtuu eroista ajotavoissa, aikataulusuunnittelussa ja kuormituksessa. Tuo mainitsemasi väli on suunnilleen ainoa, jossa ratikka on bussia nopeampi ainakin sellaisina liikennöintiaikoina, kun 58:ssa on paljon nousijoita. Maalle päin nopeusero ratikan eduksi on suurempi johtuen ihan vaan Munkkiniemen aukion liikennevaloista.




> Nimimerkki "339-DF":n parjaama bussien hitaus on asenteellista näkemystä, jolla on tietyt tarkoitusperiaatteet: saada Helsingin kadut täyteen hidasratikkoita, jotka tukkivat lopulta tien toisiltaan.


Jos mun _hidden agendani_ on saada "kadut täyteen hidasratikkoita" niin sun _hidden agenda_ on sitten varmaan saada ratikkakaistat täyteen busseja, jotka tukkivat tien ratikoilta? Joopajoo.

Olisihan Helsingin joukkoliikenne tasokkaampaa, jos muutama bussilinjakokonaisuus, esim. 14/18/39, 58 tai 6/68/71, muutettaisiin tasokkaiksi raitiolinjoiksi. Mutta nykyisenkaltaista hidasratikkaa ei kannata laajentaa, eli jos suunnittelun ammattitaitoa ei kyetä lisäämään nykyisestä, niin sitten ei kannata laajentaa raitioteitäkään, ihan yksittäisiä poikkeuspätkiä lukuunottamatta. On parempi odottaa parikymmentä vuotta ja tehdä tulevaisuuden investoinnit sitten kerralla kunnolla. Tässä mahdollisesti esitettävää nykylinjojen hidastamista entisestään en toki kannata missään oloissa.




> Helsingin raitiolinja 4 ei ole pikaraitiotie, kuten Tvärbana, vaan parempi vertailukohde on Tukholman keskustan raitiotiet. Näistä ainoa nykyinen toiminnassa oleva linja 7 kulkee suurimmaksi osakseen yhteiskaistoilla bussien kanssa.


Tukholman linja 7 on museoraitiotie, jota on jatkettu muutaman sata metriä Sergelin torille ja jota liikennöidään modernein vaunuin  päätarkoitus on kuljettaa ihmisiä virkistymään Djurgårdenin kulttuurikohteisiin. Sitä ei ole suunniteltu nykyaikaiseksi raitiotieksi alun alkaenkaan. Linjalla on enimmillään 8 lähtöä tunnissa. Djurgårdenissa sen kiskoilla kulkee yksi bussilinja neljästi tunnissa, mantereen puolella niillä osuuksilla, joilla yhteiskaista on, kaksi linjaa, tiheimmillään 15 bussia tunnissa.

Ja sinä vertaat tätä työ- koulu- ja asiointimatkoja palvelevaan nelosen ratikkaan (vielä toistaiseksi enimmillään 12 lähtöä tunnissa) ja Paciuksenkadun/Tukholmankadun busseihin (enimmillään 53 lähtöä tunnissa).

Jatkas vaan vertailukohteiden etsimistä vielä vähän aikaa, niin katsotaan sitten, löydätkö mitään edes jollain tavoin verrattavissa olevaa. Mitenkäs ne "monet" saksalaiskaupungit?

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Jokeri 0:n suurin ongelma bussiratkaisuna on se, että ruuhka-ajan ennustettu ruuhkaisin pysäkinväli kerää noin 1850 matkustajaa tunnissa. Jotta se voidaan liikennöidä bussina, tarvitaan busseja 2,5 minuutin välein. Kun raitioteillä ollaan nyt vihdoin pyrkimässä* siihen, että liikennöidään tasavälein ja yksi ratikka korkeintaan sellaisin välein, että voidaan hoita niille kunnon valoetuudet (2,5-3 minuuttia väli). Tuossa järjestelmässä jokeri 0 bussina vie koko kaistan. 

Vaihtoehtoisesti voidaan toki hylätä tavoitteet siitä, että tuodaan meidän ratikkaverkko modernille eurooppalaiselle tasolle, jotta saadaan runkobussit mukaan samoille kaistoille. 

*HSL raitiolinjastouudistus http://hslraitioliikennelinjasto.blogspot.fi/

----------


## 339-DF

> Jokeri 0:n suurin ongelma bussiratkaisuna on se, että ruuhka-ajan ennustettu ruuhkaisin pysäkinväli kerää noin 1850 matkustajaa tunnissa.


Kun 79V muuttui 550-Jokeriksi, en uskonut koko hommaan ollenkaan. Olin pahasti väärässä. Ennusteet ovat ylittyneet roimasti.

Jos ennusteet ylittyvät myös 500:n kohdalla, ei riitä edes 2,5 min.

----------


## Knightrider

Nyt tuli mieleen jännä ratkaisu: kaikki bussit, nollapäästöajoneuvot, hälypelastusajot jne. yhteiskaistoille ja autoille 1+1 kaistat (kuitenkin kääntyville omat). Eli yhteiskaistoja olisi 2+2 ja niille fiksumpi ja lyhyempi nimi voisi olla _pikakaista_ tai _ekokaista_. Maakaasukäyttöiset pakutkin varmaan mahtuisi joukkoon 2+2-kaistoille, jotta saataisiin suosittua niitä jakeluliikenteessä dieselpakujen ja kuorma-autojen yli. En itse henk. koht. edes kuorma-autonkuljettajana ymmärrä, miksi keskustaan halutaan isoja autoja. Kyllä paketit vietäisiin monessa firmassa pakulla, jos bussikaistoja ei voisi keskipäivällä käyttää kuorma-autollakin. Kuorma-autoja käytetään nyt siksi, että samaan ajokierrokseen mahtuu myös esim. Itä-Helsinki tai Itä-Espoo, ei yleensä siksi etteikö keskustaan riittäisi yksi pakukierros.

----------


## vristo

> Jatkas vaan vertailukohteiden etsimistä vielä vähän aikaa, niin katsotaan sitten, löydätkö mitään edes jollain tavoin verrattavissa olevaa. Mitenkäs ne "monet" saksalaiskaupungit?


 Bremen:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lwy4nd1xbb...4-19-07-54.png

Tuo oli aivan satunnaisotanta Google Street Viewillä, teen sinulle kokoelman vastaavista muista kaupungeista.

----------


## Knightrider

Mainittakoon vielä, että ekokaistoista kaikilla olisi rv-rata. Keskimmäinen on pikaraitiotie kuten esim. Munkkivuoren ja Pajamäen suunnan nopeat linjat ja reunimmaiset ekokaistat kaupunkiraitiotietä, kuten nelonen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo oli aivan satunnaisotanta Google Street Viewillä, teen sinulle kokoelman vastaavista muista kaupungeista.


Tsekkaa samalla, mikä on ratikka- ja bussiliikenteen volyymi noilla kaduilla. Löydätkö yhteensä 60 vuoroa tunnissa?

----------


## vristo

Freiburg:
http://www.tram.lu/gross-bilder/2008...lplatz2int.jpg

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:46 ----------

Ja tässä nyt pari Saksan kaupunkia lisää: Frankfurt am Main ja Bochum (1000mm raideväli).

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vnar35txp95xtgw/1D1uiK_QS6

----------


## MrArakawa

Joku optimistihan voisi sanoa, että aikanaan kaikki runkolinjat siirtyvät raiteille, joten eihän bussien siirtyminen ratikkakaistalle olisi kuin tilapäinen haitta. 

Mutta jos tosissaan ollaan, niin ratikkakaistojen muuttaminen myös busseille sopivaksi vaatii rakentamistöitä ainakin Tukholmankadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla. Sen sijaan bussikaistan varaaminen kadun reunasta ei vaadi kuin merkit ja maalaukset. Kustannusero on selkeä. Paljonko runkobussien järjestelyihin ollaan valmiita upottamaan rahaa? Toivoa sopii, että tiukasta taloustilanteesta olisi kerrankin hyötyä, ja raitioliikennettä halvaannuttavat toimenpiteet jätetään toteuttamatta.

----------


## vristo

> Jos mun _hidden agendani_ on saada "kadut täyteen hidasratikkoita" niin sun _hidden agenda_ on sitten varmaan saada ratikkakaistat täyteen busseja, jotka tukkivat tien ratikoilta?


Mun _avoin agendani_ on kaikelle joukkoliikenteelle omat kaistat ja vahvat etuudet. Nopeampi bussiliikenne on luotettavampaa ja nopeampaa, eli tarvitaan vähemmän kalustoa, joka taas on silkkaa rahaa. Nykytyyliset bussikaistat liikenneväylien laitimmaisella oikealla kaistalla eivät ole kovinkaan toimivia, kun niillä on paljon luvatonta ja myöskin luvallista muuta liikennettä (oikealle kääntyviä yms.). Tuon tuostakin odotellaan kääntyvää liikennettä, joka taas väistää kevyttä liikennettä. Jos runkobusseja aiotaan jo valmiiksi ruuhkaisilla pääliikenneväylillä ja niiden liikenne yritetään pitää edes jotenkin järkevänä, on niillä oltava hyvät joukkoliikennekaistat ja muut etuudet. Perjantairuuhkassa jonottaminen mökille lähtevien yksityisautojen seassa se ei onnistu (kuten vaikkapa Paciuksenkadulla).

----------


## 339-DF

> Freiburg:
> http://www.tram.lu/gross-bilder/2008...lplatz2int.jpg
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:46 ----------
> 
> Ja tässä nyt pari Saksan kaupunkia lisää: Frankfurt am Main ja Bochum (1000mm raideväli).
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vnar35txp95xtgw/1D1uiK_QS6


Ainoa kuva, josta saatoin päätellä volyymistä jotain, on se Bochumin kuva, jossa näkyy pysäkkikyltti. Ko. rataa käyttää tiheimmillään kuusi ratikkavuoroa ja kolme bussivuoroa tunnissa. Silloin on tuskin ongelma, että ratikka ja bussi käyttävät samaa väylää. Edelleen: löydätkö sellaisiakin kaupunkeja, joissa sitä yhteiskaistaa käyttäisi sama määrä kulkuneuvoja kuin mitä Helsingissä on otettu pohdittavaksi?

Vaikka tietysti sinänsä on ongelma jo sekin, että väylä on yhteinen, niin siitä sentään selvitään kunnossapitorahalla. Mutta juuri se liikenteen volyymi on tässä ongelma, eikä siitä päästä eroon edes rahalla. Maksaahan se hitaus selvää rahaa sinänsä, mutta haitat jäävät, vaikka rahaa palaakin.

----------


## hylje

> Joku optimistihan voisi sanoa, että aikanaan kaikki runkolinjat siirtyvät raiteille, joten eihän bussien siirtyminen ratikkakaistalle olisi kuin tilapäinen haitta. 
> 
> Mutta jos tosissaan ollaan, niin ratikkakaistojen muuttaminen myös busseille sopivaksi vaatii rakentamistöitä ainakin Tukholmankadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla. Sen sijaan bussikaistan varaaminen kadun reunasta ei vaadi kuin merkit ja maalaukset. Kustannusero on selkeä. Paljonko runkobussien järjestelyihin ollaan valmiita upottamaan rahaa? Toivoa sopii, että tiukasta taloustilanteesta olisi kerrankin hyötyä, ja raitioliikennettä halvaannuttavat toimenpiteet jätetään toteuttamatta.


Minusta olisi ihan hauskasti muilutettu, että ratikkakaistoista tehdään runkobussille sopivia -- siis mm. leveämmäksi kuin ne nyt ovat. Sitten voidaan todeta, että ei toimi koska liikaa busseja, ja kaista palautetaan parannetussa muodossaan raitiovaunuille. Busseille rakennetaan uusi kaista samaan laatutasoon.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kyllähän noita Saksassa näkee, Bremenissä vaikka. 339-DF:n mainitsemaa ongelmaa ei pääse esiintymään, jos sovelletaan johdonmukaisesti saksalaista suunnittelukäytäntöä, jossa yhteysvälillä kulkee 1 - 3 linjaa, yksittäisen linjan vuoroväli vaihtelee 5 - 15 minuuttia ja liikennöinnin täsmällisyydestä pidetään kiinni. Oikeastaan kovin pitkiä yhteisiä osuuksia ei pääse edes syntymään, kun jonkin yhteysvälin linjojen tulisi muodostaa eräänlainen "runkolinjanippu." (Tyypillisesti kaksi 15 minuutin vuorovälin linjaa, jotka keskustassa erkanevat toisille runkolinjanipuille.) Ei oikein toimi, jos vuoronperään tulee bussi ja isokapasiteettinen raitiovaunu.

Mutta siellä missä yhteisiä osuuksia on, saksalainen kyllä mielellään käyttää yhteistä joukkoliikennekaistaa, koska siitä sitten kuitenkin on aivan ilmeisiä etuja:
- tilaa säästyy (joka tietenkin mieluummin annetaan jalankulkijoille ja pyöräilijöille kuin autoille, Saksassa tietenkin tilaakin on paljon vähemmän kuin helsinkiläisella bulevardilla)
- busseille ja raitiovaunuille ei tarvita erillisiä etuisuusjärjestelyjä, yksi järjestely riittää
- järjestelmä on matkustajalle selkeämpi, kun ei ole erillisiä bussi- ja raitiovaunupysäkkejä, bussi oletettavasti saa myös vetoapua raitiovaunun paremmasta brändistä
- vaihdot ovat helppoja.

Ja jos busseja alkaisi olla niin paljon, että ne alkavat olla tiellä, rationaalinen saksalainen tietenkin siirtyy liikennöimään linjaa raitiovaunulla, koska matkustajamäärät ovat tässä tilanteessa tietenkin jo liian suuria busseille. Ohimennen sanoen HSL:n omassa runkolinjasuunnitelmassakin esitettiin epäily, että tiedelinjan liikennemäärät ovat niin suuria, että linja pitäisi toteuttaa pikaraitiotienä.

Eli, mielestäni yhteiset kaistat ovat sinällään ihan fiksu ajatus, kunhan muistetaan suunnittelussa korkeampi ylläpitokustannus ja varmistetaan, että yksittäisiä ajoneuvoja kaistalla ei ole liikaa, jos kapasiteetti ei riitä, suurennetaan ajoneuvojen yksikkökoja, eikä tihennetä vuoroväliä. Tuo ajateltu yhteinen osuus saattaisi toimia, jos tilaa löytyy niin paljon, että busseille voidaan rakentaa erilliset pysäkkitaskut, ongelmahan tulee pysäkkien ruuhkautumisesta, itse kaistallehan sopii kyllä.

Sinällään annan kyllä arvoa sille, että noille runkolinjoille on näköjään asetettu selkeät laatukriteerit ja niistä myös yritetään pitää kiinni. Vastaavaa otetta toivoisi raitiovaunuverkollekin, prosenttitavoitteiden ja vastaavien sijaan selkeät kriteerit, mitä raitiovaunuradalta ja -linjalta vaaditaan, erikseen hyvä taso ja tyydyttävä taso.

----------


## vristo

Liikkuvaa kuvaa Bremenistä:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3mz...e_gdata_player

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:40 ----------




> Mutta siellä missä yhteisiä osuuksia on, saksalainen kyllä mielellään käyttää yhteistä joukkoliikennekaistaa, koska siitä sitten kuitenkin on aivan ilmeisiä etuja:
> - tilaa säästyy (joka tietenkin mieluummin annetaan jalankulkijoille ja pyöräilijöille kuin autoille, Saksassa tietenkin tilaakin on paljon vähemmän kuin helsinkiläisella bulevardilla)
> - busseille ja raitiovaunuille ei tarvita erillisiä etuisuusjärjestelyjä, yksi järjestely riittää
> - järjestelmä on matkustajalle selkeämpi, kun ei ole erillisiä bussi- ja raitiovaunupysäkkejä, bussi oletettavasti saa myös vetoapua raitiovaunun paremmasta brändistä
> - vaihdot ovat helppoja.
> 
> --------
> 
> Eli, mielestäni yhteiset kaistat ovat sinällään ihan fiksu ajatus, kunhan muistetaan suunnittelussa korkeampi ylläpitokustannus ja varmistetaan, että yksittäisiä ajoneuvoja kaistalla ei ole liikaa, jos kapasiteetti ei riitä, suurennetaan ajoneuvojen yksikkökoja, eikä tihennetä vuoroväliä. Tuo ajateltu yhteinen osuus saattaisi toimia, jos tilaa löytyy niin paljon, että busseille voidaan rakentaa erilliset pysäkkitaskut, ongelmahan tulee pysäkkien ruuhkautumisesta, itse kaistallehan sopii kyllä.
> ...


Ville oikeastaan tiivisti omatkin ajatukseni varsin hyvin.

----------


## Max

Krakovassa on yhteiskaistaa parissa paikassa: Dietla-kadulla parin korttelin mitalla ja yhden vilkkaan risteyksen läpi; siinä menee tunnissa ratikoita 12-21 kpl ja busseja 3-5. Katu on luonteeltaan sellainen, että arkipäivänä autoliikenne seisoo sen koko mitalta aamusta iltaan, joten siellä tuokin pari korttelinmittaa nopeuttaa bussin matkaa varmasti 10 minuuttia. Toinen mieleen tuleva paikka on liikenneympyrä Rondo Grzegórzeckie, jonka läpi pohjois-eteläsuunnassa kulkee yhdistetty bussi- ja raitiovaunukaista. Pohjoisesta tulevat bussit ajavat yhteiskaistaa reilun puoli kilometria ennen risteystä, mikä jälleen säästää vähintään 5 minuuttia jonossa seisomista koko päivän ajan. Tämä kohta on siitä mielenkiintoinen, että busseja menee tuota kaistaa tunnissa 7-11 kpl ja ratikoita 18-24 kpl. Pysäkki ottaa kaksi ajoneuvoa kerrallaan, mutta kyllä tuossa voi joutua jonottamaankin...

----------


## petteri

> Mutta siellä missä yhteisiä osuuksia on, saksalainen kyllä mielellään käyttää yhteistä joukkoliikennekaistaa, koska siitä sitten kuitenkin on aivan ilmeisiä etuja:
> - tilaa säästyy (joka tietenkin mieluummin annetaan jalankulkijoille ja pyöräilijöille kuin autoille, Saksassa tietenkin tilaakin on paljon vähemmän kuin helsinkiläisella bulevardilla)


Ainakin sen minkä olen itse Saksassa käynyt, monet Saksan isojen kaupunkien (Esimerkiksi Dusseldorf, Berliini) ratikka- ja autoliikenteen pääkadut ovat muistuttavat minusta usein enemmän Huopalahdentietä tai Paciuksenkatua kuin Helsingin kantakaupungin pääkatuja. Eli tilaa on Saksassa on usein käytettävissä enemmän kuin Helsingissä. Se johtunee osin siitä, että Saksan suuria osia Saksan isoimmista kaupungeista tuhottiin sodassa ja jälleenrakentamisessa osa kaduista rakennettiin selvästi aikaisempaa leveämmiksi. Saksan kaupungit ovat myöskin kasvaneet suuriksi jo paljon Helsinkiä aikaisemmin ja siksi leveitä bulevardeja rakennettiin jo ennen sotiakin. 

Kun tila Saksassa niukkenee ihan keskustassa ratikat sukeltavat sitten aika usein tunneliin.

----------


## j-lu

> ...jos sovelletaan johdonmukaisesti saksalaista suunnittelukäytäntöä, jossa yhteysvälillä kulkee 1 - 3 linjaa, yksittäisen linjan vuoroväli vaihtelee 5 - 15 minuuttia ja liikennöinnin täsmällisyydestä pidetään kiinni.


Aika lyhyeen tiivistettynä se, miksi A) saksalaiset esimerkit ovat totaalisen epärelevantteja, kun puhutaan joukkoliikenteen yhteiskaistan helsinkiläisestä versiosta ja miksi B) spårien ja dösien yhteiskaistat eivät tule Helsigissä toimimaan.

Runkobussit ovat yksinkertaisesti typerin idea, mitä täkäläisessä joukkoliikenteessä on moneen aikaan saatu. Jos jostain linjasta on runkolinjaksi, se kannattaa toteuttaa kiskoilla, eikä bussin kaltaisella semi-joukkoliikennevälineellä. Bussit sopivat lähiöihin ja muille alueille, missä ihmisiä ei ole tarpeeksi, että tarvittaisiin oikean joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia, mutta jossa pitää jonkinlaista liikennepalvelua olla (esim. siksi, että ihmisillä ei ole varaa autoon).

----------


## hmikko

> Runkobussit ovat yksinkertaisesti typerin idea, mitä täkäläisessä joukkoliikenteessä on moneen aikaan saatu. Jos jostain linjasta on runkolinjaksi, se kannattaa toteuttaa kiskoilla, eikä bussin kaltaisella semi-joukkoliikennevälineellä. Bussit sopivat lähiöihin ja muille alueille, missä ihmisiä ei ole tarpeeksi, että tarvittaisiin oikean joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia, mutta jossa pitää jonkinlaista liikennepalvelua olla (esim. siksi, että ihmisillä ei ole varaa autoon).


Saksaa läheisempi vertailukohta voisi tässä olla Tukholma, missä runkobussilinjat kuljettavat hyvin suuria matkustajamääriä ja linjojen täsmällisyydestä oli ainakin muutama vuosi sitten paljon valitusta. En tiedä, onko tilanne kohentunut. Ainakin suurisuuntaisia hankkeita kaupungilla oli asian parantamiseksi. Kalusto lienee jo pitkään ollut isompikokoista kuin Helsingissä. Jossain vaiheessa esitettiin myös runkolinjojen muuttamista suurelta osin raitioteiksi, mutta tämä taitaa edetä hyvin hitaasti.

----------


## vristo

Otetaan sitten toisenlainen lähestymistapa:
Jatketaankin ratikkalinjaa 9 Ilmalan sijasta linjan 58 reittiä Munkkiniemeen/Munkkivuoreen. Näin se hoitaisi sekä Meikun sairaala-alueen, että Vallilan alueen työpaikkakeskittymän. 
Runkobussilinja "0-Jokeri" ajaakin linjan 59 reittiä vaikkapa Pajamäkeen, jonka matkalla se muodostaa vaihtoyhteyden mm. linjalle 550 (oli sen sitten runkobussi tai -ratikka).

----------


## 339-DF

Mä toivon, että myös HSL ja KSV ottavat lusikan kauniiseen käteen ja toteavat, että näin se pitää hoitaa. Siinä säätyisi valtavasti rahaakin, pitäisi vaan laskea auki että kuinka paljon. Ja kyllä sinne Ilmalaankin ratikka voidaan hoitaa, vaikkei sen numero olisikaan 9. Mutta pärjätään siellä ilmankin; oma rautatieasema ja tiheä bussiliityntä ratikoiden ja Pasilan aseman tarjonnan ääreen.

Tuo 59 ja jäljelle jäävä 58 ovat mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Nythän on käymässä niin, että Pasila-Herttoniemi-välillä on niin suuri kysyntä, että siellä alkavat kulkea 22, 58, 58B ja 59 kaikki neljä. Jos ajatellaan, että ihan jo vuoden-parin päästä meillä on tällainen Munkka-Pasila-Jätkä-9 niin itäpuolelle ei todennäköisesti riitä 22+59 vaan jonkinlainen "58" sinnekin pitää jättää. Tämä "58" kulkisi teoriassa vain Pasilan asemalle asti, käytännössä jatkaisin sen mieluusti Ilmalaan, missä on looginen kääntöpaikka. Idässä jatkaisin sen Itikseen asti sen sijaan, että se katkaistaan Herttoniemen ja tehdään se 80A. Luotettavuuden nimissä kai se runko-500 on molemmista päistään lyhennetty  jos länsipää muuttuu ratikaksi, linjapituus voisi riittää siihen, että mennään idässä perille asti, kuten nytkin. Herttoniemi on sittenkin vähän puolimatkan krouvi.

Pidemmällä tähtäimellä alan lämmetä siihenkin, että tehdään PasilaHerttoniemi ratikkana, kun kerran kysyntää on niinkin paljon kuin mitä meille nyt on kerrottu.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Lasketaanpa vähän sitä kuinka paljon joukkoliikennettä kulkee tulevaisuudessa Mannerheimintiellä Reijolankadun ja Tukholmankadun välillä ruuhka-aikaan. Lasken busseista vain Reijolankatu - Tukholmankatu -reittiä kulkevat: 

HSL:n ratikkasuunnitelmavaihtoehto A: linjat 3, 4, 7, 10 yhteensä 32 raitiovaunua tunnissa. 
Jokeri 0: Arvioidaan 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli (huippukuorma 1855 matkustajaa vaatii): 24 bussia tunnissa
Tiedelinja: Runkolinjana suunniteltu vuoroväli 6 min ruuhkassa: 10 bussia tunnissa

Yhteensä 66 kulkuvälinettä suuntaansa ruuhkatunnin aikana. Kuka on sitä mieltä, että yhdellä joukkoliikennekaistalla pystytään hoitamaan liikennöinti luotettavasti ja nopeasti? 

Tukholmankadulla kulkisi ratikkakaistalla 16 ratikkaa (enemmän kun Munkkivuori valmistuu) ja 34 bussia. Yhteensä 50 tunnissa. Kuka uskoo että pystytään liikennöimään luotettavasti ja nopeasti? 

Ne, jotka uskovat, voisitteko esittää suunnitelman jolla tuo saadaan tapahtumaan?

----------


## vristo

Syytä on siis esittää runkobussilinjalle "500" jokin vaihtoehtoinen, sujuva reitti tai jättää siihen osoitetut määrärahat turhaan tuhlaamatta.

----------


## Jusa

> Tukholmankadulla kulkisi ratikkakaistalla 16 ratikkaa (enemmän kun Munkkivuori valmistuu) ja 34 bussia. Yhteensä 50 tunnissa. Kuka uskoo että pystytään liikennöimään luotettavasti ja nopeasti?


Vaikka Tukholmankadulle mahtuisikin, niin välille Tukholman-ja Reijolankatu ei mahdu, jolloin Tukholmankatu ei vedä.
Tällöin tulee puntaroitavaksi eritasoristeys raitiovaunuille joko ratikkasilta Manskun yli ja siitä ratikat suoraan Pasilaan tai tunneli?
Tukholmakatu- Mannerheinintien risteyksessä ei tarvisi olla välttämättä kääntyvää raitiovaunuliikennettä, mikäli keskustan raitiovaunuliikenne 4 + ohjattaisiin tulevalle Topeliuksenkadunreitille jo Haartaminkadun risteyksestä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Itse asiassa tuo 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli on sitä luokkaa, että linjalle pitäisi laittaa kokonaan omat kaistat lähes koko matkalla, jonne ei tule lainkaan muuta liikennettä, ja sittenkin on kovin haasteellista järjestää sellaisia etuisuuksia, että runkobussilinjalta saavutettavaan nopeuteen päästäisiin. Eli Jokeri-0:n osalta on pakko joko:
[list]
[i] toteuttaa se raitiovaununa
[i] hyväksyä pieni keskinopeus ja ruuhkautuminen
[i] rakentaa sille oma joukkoliikennekatu.

Tukholmankadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla homman saisi toimimaan laittamalla kadun keskelle vierekkäin raitiotien ja bussikadun, ja reunalle sitten yhdet autokaistat. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti yhdelle reunalle bussikatu, keskelle raitiovaunu ja toiselle reunalle autokaistat. Tai miksei raitiotien molemmille puolille bussikaistat erotuskaista ja sitten reunalle autokaistat, jolloin raitiotie ja bussikaista voisivat tiukemmissa paikoissa olla limittiäin, kunhan näillä kohdin ei ole pysäkkejä tai risteyksiä.

Mutta varmaan vriston ajatus on tervehenkisin: ei ole tarvetta tuoda runkobussilinjaa alueelle, jolla raitiotie jo palvelee: menköön bussilinja pohjoisempana ja raitiotielle tarvitaan uusi poikittainen yhteys Meilahti - Pasila ( - Sörnäinen (M) / Kalasatama (M)) Ehkä kuormakin olisi runkobussille inhimillisempi, ja linjasta saataisiin sujuva kohtuullisin investoinnein. Jos tiedelinjalla pärjätään 6 min vuorovälillä, se vielä sopii yhteiskaistoille raitiovaunun kanssa sen jälkeen, kun Topeliuksenkadun rata on tehty ja sekä nelonen että uusi Munkkivuoren linja voidaan kääntää etelään jo ennen Mannerheimintietä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:14 ----------




> Ainakin sen minkä olen itse Saksassa käynyt, monet Saksan isojen kaupunkien (Esimerkiksi Dusseldorf, Berliini) ratikka- ja autoliikenteen pääkadut ovat muistuttavat minusta usein enemmän Huopalahdentietä tai Paciuksenkatua kuin Helsingin kantakaupungin pääkatuja. Eli tilaa on Saksassa on usein käytettävissä enemmän kuin Helsingissä. Se johtunee osin siitä, että Saksan suuria osia Saksan isoimmista kaupungeista tuhottiin sodassa ja jälleenrakentamisessa osa kaduista rakennettiin selvästi aikaisempaa leveämmiksi. Saksan kaupungit ovat myöskin kasvaneet suuriksi jo paljon Helsinkiä aikaisemmin ja siksi leveitä bulevardeja rakennettiin jo ennen sotiakin.


Saksaa on tietysti monenlaista ja Berliinissä varsinkin on todella leveitä teitä, joskaan ei kaikkialla, kuten vaikka Kreuzbergissä, Weddingissä tai Moabitissa. Mutta kyllä aika monessa paikkaa pääkadun virkaa saa toimittaa 2+2 kaistainen päätie. Leveitäkin pääkatuja on ja ne osaavat olla selvästi Helsingin vastaavia leveämpiä, mutta näitä ei ole suinkaan kattavasti, ei edes Berliinissä isossa osaa Ringbahnin sisäpuolta. Helsingissähän on lähes ainutlaatuista, että Kamppi - Hakaniemi -akselista pohjoiseen lähes jokaiselle raitiotielinjalle on osoittaa 3+3 kaistan levyinen reitti (tai sitten mennään vähäliikenteisillä kaduilla, kunten Kallion sisällä).

Bremen on hyvä esimerkki kaupungista, jossa pääkadut ovat pääosin 2+2 kaistaisia, jossa ei kuitenkaan ole rakennettu tunneleita, syynä varmaankin se, että raitiotien modernisointi aloitettiin vasta 90-luvulla, jolloin suunnitteluperiaatteet ovat muuttuneen 60 - 70 -lukujen aikaisista. Siellä missä keskikaupungilla kaistoja on enää vain kaksi, raitiotie kulkee yksityisautoilta suljetulla joukkoliikennekadulla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Esittelijän/valmistelijan käsityksen mukaan bussit ratikkakaistoille on ongelmallinen, mutta selvitetään. Lisäongelmina valmistelija mainitsi ongelman, miten bussi pääsee pois ratikkakaistalta ja sen, että matkusta stressautuu, kun pitää päättää, kummalla pysäkillä odottaa. Runkobussin pysäkkiväli on ratikkaa pidempi ja pysäkkiajat pidemmät. Mikko Särelä olisi halunnut esittää, että Jokeri nolla pysäytettäisiin Pasilaan ja länteen menisi ratikka. HSL selvittää ratikkalinjaa Pasilasta Meilahteen, joka keventäisi jokeri nollan taakkaa sen ruuhkaisimmalla välillä.


En tiedä, herättikö asia juuri keskustelua lautakunnassa  olihan siellä enemmän tunteita herättäviä asioita käsittelyssä samaan aikaan. Lautakunta teki päätöksen esityksen mukaan eli ryhtyy siis selvittämään busseja ratikkakaistoilla sekä erillisiä bussikaistoja. Ratikkaa ei selvitetä. Ehkä se ratikka runkobussin korvaajana on pelottava asia.

----------


## Salomaa

Kun halutaan toimivaksi yhteisliikennekaista, tulee väistämättä mieleen, että eikö olisi mielekästä lopettaa kuljettajarahastus niiltä linjoilta , jotka ajavat yhteisliikennekaistaa. Mukaanlukinen siis mahdollinen tuleva 0-runkolinjabussi. Asialla on korostunut merkitys, koska usein ruuhkautuneella pysäkillä kadun laidassa otetaan matkustajia myös keltaisella viivalla merkityn pysäkkialueen ulkopuolelta. Olemassa olevilla nykyisillä raitiovaunupysäkeillä ei voi ottaa ja jättää matkustajia pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella. 

Kuljettajarahastuken lopettaminen osaltaan nopeuttaa vaunun ja bussin pysähtymisaikaa pysäkillä.

----------


## Jusa

> Ratikkaa ei selvitetä. Ehkä se ratikka runkobussin korvaajana on pelottava asia.


Tälle nollajokerille voisi ylläpitäjä avata oman ketjunsa.

Kyllähän silloin kun on jo kiskot melko valmiina Munkkiniemi-Pasila välille, niin ei siihen enää pidä lisätä tiheää bussiliikennettä, vaan raitiovaunulinja pitää saada nopeaksi ja silloin pitää todella avata uudelleen jo kaavailtuja vaihtoehtoja Tukholmankadulta suoraan Pasilaan.
On myös huolehdittava, että raitiolinja jatkaa Pasilasta Metroasemalle, missä väki voi vaihtaa metroon. mikä se metroasema olisi, toivottavsti Kalasatama ... Mutta nykyraiteilla ilmeisesti Sörkka.

----------


## petteri

> Tälle nollajokerille voisi ylläpitäjä avata oman ketjunsa.


Laitetaanpas syötiksi yksi mahdollinen nolla-jokerireitti. (Mahdollinen tunneli Vihdintien liikenneympyrässä ja tunneli keskuspuiston ali, Kalasatamaan uudet pysäkkijärjestelyt ja vaihtoasema, jossa mahdollisesti vaihto suoraan laiturin yli). 

Eli rengasmainen runkolinjayhdistelmä nykyisestä Jokerista ja uudesta nolla-Jokerista.  Joko ratikalla tai bussilla.

----------


## hylje

> Olemassa olevilla nykyisillä raitiovaunupysäkeillä ei voi ottaa ja jättää matkustajia pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella.


Voi ottaa ja jättää. Tällöin pysäkin oikean puoleisilla kaistoilla olevan liikenteen pitää antaa vaunusta poistuville ja siihen nouseville matkustajille esteetön kulku, kuten suojatiellä. Laki ei erittele bussia ja ratikkaa, molemmat voivat käyttää keskikaistan saarekkeetonta pysäkkiä samalla tavoin.

Lähimmät tämän tapaiset pysäkit löytyvät kuitenkin Viron puolelta paikallisilla raitioteillä, jossa toimivat ihan hyvin. Täkäläiset viranomaiset ovat kai huolissaan (auto)liikenteen sujuvuudesta ja joukkoliikennematkustajien turvallisuudesta suojatiellä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Laitetaanpas syötiksi yksi mahdollinen nolla-jokerireitti. (Mahdollinen tunneli Vihdintien liikenneympyrässä ja tunneli keskuspuiston ali, Kalasatamaan uudet pysäkkijärjestelyt ja vaihtoasema, jossa mahdollisesti vaihto suoraan laiturin yli). 
> 
> Eli rengasmainen runkolinjayhdistelmä nykyisestä Jokerista ja uudesta nolla-Jokerista.  Joko ratikalla tai bussilla.


Tämä ratikkana, koko lenkki nimittäin. Ja Kulosaaressa ostarin kautta, Itäväylää palvelee joka tapauksessa metro ja busseja. 

Huopalahdesta Leppävaaraan ei tarvita kahta runkolinjaa eikä Espoossa ratikkaa, elleivät välttämättä halua omaa ratikkaansa kustantaa Vihdintien liikenneympyrään saakka. Tästä tulisi varmasti parempi H/K kuin Raide-Jokerista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Voi ottaa ja jättää. Tällöin pysäkin oikean puoleisilla kaistoilla olevan liikenteen pitää antaa vaunusta poistuville ja siihen nouseville matkustajille esteetön kulku, kuten suojatiellä. Laki ei erittele bussia ja ratikkaa, molemmat voivat käyttää keskikaistan saarekkeetonta pysäkkiä samalla tavoin.
> 
> Lähimmät tämän tapaiset pysäkit löytyvät kuitenkin Viron puolelta paikallisilla raitioteillä, jossa toimivat ihan hyvin. Täkäläiset viranomaiset ovat kai huolissaan (auto)liikenteen sujuvuudesta ja joukkoliikennematkustajien turvallisuudesta suojatiellä.


Tarkoitin nimenomaan pysäkkiä, jossa on koroke(käsittääkseni kaikki Helsingissä on sellaisia). Tarkoitin myös sitä tilannetta, jossa runkolinjan bussi on pysäkillä eikä raitiovaunu siihen pääse. Tarkoitin myös tilannetta että joku pysäkillä olevassa bussissa turaa  lipunoston kanssa eikä takana oleva raitiovaunu pääse pysäkille.

Kadun laidassa on keltainen viiva pysäkkialueen merkiksi(usein). Monasti neljäs pysäkille tuleva bussi jättää tämän viivan ulkopuolelle täysin turvallisesti. Eli terveen maalaisjärjen käyttö.

----------


## late-

> Freiburg:
> http://www.tram.lu/gross-bilder/2008...lplatz2int.jpg


Tässä bussit tosin käyttävät vain yhteistä pysäkkiä. Olen käynyt paikan päällä. Bussit liittyvät raitiotielle korttelin yhdessä päässä ja poistuvat toisessa päässä. Naapurikortteleissa raitiotie on nurmirataa. Raitiovaunuja kulkee (yhdellä linjalla) 7,5 minuutin välein. Busseja ei taida kulkea ainakaan tiheämmin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------




> Mun _avoin agendani_ on kaikelle joukkoliikenteelle omat kaistat ja vahvat etuudet. Nopeampi bussiliikenne on luotettavampaa ja nopeampaa, eli tarvitaan vähemmän kalustoa, joka taas on silkkaa rahaa.


Minusta joukkoliikenteen pitää tässä kuitenkin kantaa vastuunsa. Ei 50:lle tai jopa 90:lle vuorolle tunnissa voi vaatia vahvoja etuuksia. Sellaisia etuuksia ei voi toteuttaakaan estämättä kokonaan risteävää liikennettä eli myös suojateitä. Jotta joukkoliikenteelle voidaan taata asialliset etuudet, vuoromäärän on oltava kohtuullinen. Useimmille kaduille ei myöskään mahdu kaksia joukkoliikennekaistoja. Joissakin paikoissa tämä tarkoittaa bussien ja ratikoiden yhteiskaistoja ja toisissa paikoissa on mentävä etuusvaatimus edellä eli raitioliikenteellä, vaikka jokainen linja ei sitä vaatisi. Tarvittaessa koko linjaston rakennetta on tarkasteltava näistä lähtökohdista.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tämmöistä.
http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387803808824

 :Smile: 
Liikennevaloja pois vaan! Kun niitä ei saada toimimaan sitten mitenkään. 
Ratikoiden lisäksi liikennevaloissa seisoo koko muukin kaupunki....

----------


## petteri

Tuossa uutisessa puhutaan aikataulun mukaisista nopeuksista, onko viime vuosikymmeninä aikatauluja väljennetty ja miten raitioliikenteen täsmällisyys on kehittynyt?

Vuodesta 1995 vuoteen 2011 on toki tullut joitakin uusia tai muutettuja rakenteellisesti hitaita ja vuorotiheyden puolesta osin ylikuormitettuja reittejä. Ainakin 2,3 ja 9 ovat selvästi eri reiteillä kuin 20 vuotta sitten.

Kaivokadun pysäkki on kyllä aina vaan pahemmassa jumissa, kun siitä menee ihan liikaa ratikoita. Kaksoispysäkkiä ei kovin helposti maan päälle mahdu ja vaihtoehtoiset reitit ovat kortilla.

Vuodesta 1995 vuoteen 2011 on kyllä kantakaupungin liikennettä muutenkin tavoitteellisesti hidastettu sekä nopeusrajoituksilla että rakenteellisesti kevyen liikenteen turvalllisuuden ja sujuvuuden parantamiseksi, joka voi olla myös osin raitioliikenteen hidastumisen taustalla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vuodesta 1995 vuoteen 2011 on kyllä kantakaupungin liikennettä muutenkin tavoitteellisesti hidastettu sekä nopeusrajoituksilla että rakenteellisesti kevyen liikenteen turvalllisuuden ja sujuvuuden parantamiseksi, joka voi olla myös osin raitioliikenteen hidastumisen taustalla.


En usko että tuolla nopeusrajoitusten laskulla olisi käytännön merkitystä juuri ollut, koska pysäkkivälit ovat niin lyhyitä. Sen sijaan liikennevaloetuuksien siirtäminen Helmi-järjestelmän kautta tilattaviksi ja Helmin surkea paikannustarkkuus 2000-luvulla ovat luultavasti suurempi syyllinen tähän. Samoin nyt muutaman vuoden voimassa olleet tiukennetut vaihde- ja ristikkonopeusrajoitukset. Noita vaihteita ja ristikoita on tullut lisääkin tänä aikana muutamat. Tosin pari vaihdetta on myös poistunut rataverkolta.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaatimaton arvaukseni on, että raitioliikenteen aikataulunmukainen nopeus nousisi 1015 % jo huomenna ihan vaan sillä, että muun kuin vauriotram-kaluston vaihdenopeudet nostetaan järkevälle tasolle ja aikatauluja kiristetään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaatimaton arvaukseni on, että raitioliikenteen aikataulunmukainen nopeus nousisi 1015 % jo huomenna ihan vaan sillä, että muun kuin vauriotram-kaluston vaihdenopeudet nostetaan järkevälle tasolle ja aikatauluja kiristetään.


Tämä vaan edellyttäisi vaunukiertojen suunnittelemista siten, että Variot kiertäisivät mahdollisimman erillään muusta kalustosta. Muuten ollaan samassa tilanteessa kuin 1970-luvun alkuun. Niin kauan kun 2-akselisia oli ajossa, uudemman kaluston paremmasta kiihtyvyydestä ei ollut iloa, jos ja kun ajettiin sekaisin samalla radalla.

En ole arvioinut, olisiko tällainen Varioiden erottelu mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

> Sen sijaan liikennevaloetuuksien siirtäminen Helmi-järjestelmän kautta tilattaviksi ja Helmin surkea paikannustarkkuus 2000-luvulla ovat luultavasti suurempi syyllinen tähän.


Helmin paikannustarkkuudessa ei ole raitiovaunujen osalta mitään vikaa, koska ratikat kulkevat kiskoja pitkin aina samaa reittiä ja käytännössä pysähtyvät kaikilla pysäkeillä jolloin pienet heitot vaunun tarkkuusmatkamittarissa nollaantuvat jatkuvasti. Etuisuusilmaisimet opastimissa alkavat vilkkua kun ohjelmoitu etäisyys ödometrissa sivuutetaan (tätä voi kuljettajakin tarkkailla) ja maastossa tämä tapahtuu käytännössä lähes samoilta etäisyyksiltä joka kerta. Tietenkin jos vaunu lähtee kahden vaunun pysäkiltä jälkimmäisenä, saa se etuudet noin 30 metriä aiemmin koska pysäkeillä nollapiste on yleensä sijoitettu pysäkin etupäähän, jossa ensimmäinen vaunu seisoi. 
Ongelma helmessä on se, että etuisuudet ovat monin paikoin onnettomasti ohjelmoitu, jolloin ne monesti aiheuttavat vain lisää hajontaa vaunujen ajoaikoihin. Toinen vaunu ehti juuri ja juuri ajaa riittävän lähelle risteystä saadakseen etuuden, seuraava myöhästyi nipin napin ja saa odottaa kokonaisen valokierron. Keskeinen ongelma on myös etuisuuksien yhteen kytkentä, mikä ymmärtääkseni on mahdollista, mutta vaatii aika raskasta ohjelmointia, eikä sitä Helsingissä ole harrastettu käytännössä ollenkaan. Sen sijaan, että vaunulle pidettäisiin vihreä polku koko matkan seuraavalle pysäkille, saa ratikka etuisuuden aina vain valo-opastin kerrallaan, jolloin aallosta myöhässä oleva vaunu ei millään selviä pysähtymättä seuraavalle pysäkille. 




> Vaatimaton arvaukseni on, että raitioliikenteen aikataulunmukainen nopeus nousisi 1015 % jo huomenna ihan vaan sillä, että muun kuin vauriotram-kaluston vaihdenopeudet nostetaan järkevälle tasolle ja aikatauluja kiristetään.


HSL on leikannut ajoaikoja viimeisistä HKL-vuosista reilusti eikä niitä mielestäni voi nykyisten liikenneolosuhteiden ja ajomääräysten vallitessa enää paljoa kiristää. Mistä kohdista esimerkiksi linjalla 4 voisi mielestäsi leikata yhteensä 3-5 minuuttia ajoaikaa pois?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä vaan edellyttäisi vaunukiertojen suunnittelemista siten, että Variot kiertäisivät mahdollisimman erillään muusta kalustosta. Muuten ollaan samassa tilanteessa kuin 1970-luvun alkuun. Niin kauan kun 2-akselisia oli ajossa, uudemman kaluston paremmasta kiihtyvyydestä ei ollut iloa, jos ja kun ajettiin sekaisin samalla radalla.
> 
> En ole arvioinut, olisiko tällainen Varioiden erottelu mahdollista.


Selittäkää nyt millä tavalla Variotramit eroavat muista näiden ominaisuuksien osalta ja miksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tuota eilistä Metro-lehden juttua näköjään muokattiin hyvin pian. Siis sensyyri iski!  :Smile:  Myös kaikki alkuperäisen uutisen alla olleet kommentit katosivat. Kommenteissa olikin varsin hyvää juttua; epäkohtia, joita ei saisi ääneen sanoa. Kaipa rupesi joillakin puntti tutisemaan...

----------


## Toivoton

> Tuota eilistä Metro-lehden juttua näköjään muokattiin hyvin pian. Siis sensyyri iski!  Myös kaikki alkuperäisen uutisen alla olleet kommentit katosivat. Kommenteissa olikin varsin hyvää juttua; epäkohtia, joita ei saisi ääneen sanoa. Kaipa rupesi joillakin puntti tutisemaan...


Olen uusi täällä. En nyt oikein ymmärrä. Onko olemassa jonkinlainen klikki, salaseura, joka ajaa raitiotieasiaa eteenpäin seurauksista välittämättä. Vai onko asia päinvastoin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Selittäkää nyt millä tavalla Variotramit eroavat muista näiden ominaisuuksien osalta ja miksi?


Koitan vastata, kun varsinaiset raitiovaunutekniikan asiantuntijat eivät jouda. Joskin onhan tämä muutamaan otteeseen käyty läpi. Mutta perussyy on telien puuttuminen variotrameista, jolloin rakenne ottaa voimat radasta suorempaan. Eli ristikon läpi ajaminen rasittaa variotramin rakenteita muita vaunuja pahemmin ja siksi niillä täytyy ajaa vaihteista hiljempaa. Variotram kuluttaa vastaavasti myös rataa muita vaunuja enemmän.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Selittäkää nyt millä tavalla Variotramit eroavat muista näiden ominaisuuksien osalta ja miksi?
> 
> t. Rainer


Variotramin perusongelma on se, etteivät saman "akselin" pyörät pysy samansuuntaisina vaaka- ja pystytasoissa johtuen akselien puutteesta. Tämä taas aiheuttaa epävakaisuuttaa erityisesti matalauraisissa risteyksissä ja toisenlaista epävakaisuutta kaarteissa.

Aiheesta lisää mm. tässä ja seuraavassa viestissä ja Syväura-selvityksessä. Tästä viestiketjusta löytyy kuvia eri vaunumallien teliratkaisuista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen uusi täällä. En nyt oikein ymmärrä. Onko olemassa jonkinlainen klikki, salaseura, joka ajaa raitiotieasiaa eteenpäin seurauksista välittämättä. Vai onko asia päinvastoin?


On olemassa ainakin sellainen klikki joka ei siedä mitään kritiikkiä raitioteistä. Joko kritiikki yritetään todistaa vääräksi tai sitten siitä  vaietaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen uusi täällä. En nyt oikein ymmärrä.


Et ole uusi, vaan olet vaan luonut uuden tunnuksen vanhan omasta pyynnöstäsi suljetun tilalle. Nyt yrität trollata uudella tunnuksella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koitan vastata, kun varsinaiset raitiovaunutekniikan asiantuntijat eivät jouda. Joskin onhan tämä muutamaan otteeseen käyty läpi. Mutta perussyy on telien puuttuminen variotrameista, jolloin rakenne ottaa voimat radasta suorempaan. Eli ristikon läpi ajaminen rasittaa variotramin rakenteita muita vaunuja pahemmin ja siksi niillä täytyy ajaa vaihteista hiljempaa. Variotram kuluttaa vastaavasti myös rataa muita vaunuja enemmän.


Tapahtuuko sitä hidastamista niin paljon että ne todella myöhästelevät tai jäävät muiden vaunutyyppien jalkoihin? Kuvittelisin että se että sisään ja ulos pääsee kiipeämättä portaissa, nopeuttaisi niiden pysäkkiaikoja vastaavasti. Olin jossain lukenut että Mannheimista ostetut vanhat vaunut olisivat hitaampia suuremman painon ja heikomman moottoritehon takia kuin kaikki muut nyt liikenteessä olevat, ja siksi niillä on ajettu hiljaisempia linjoja kuten ykköstä, mutta muuten kai se on lähinä rata, muu liikenne ja fyysinen ympäristö joka hidaastaa raitiovaunuja? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tapahtuuko sitä hidastamista niin paljon että ne todella myöhästelevät tai jäävät muiden vaunutyyppien jalkoihin? Kuvittelisin että se että sisään ja ulos pääsee kiipeämättä portaissa, nopeuttaisi niiden pysäkkiaikoja vastaavasti.


Kysehän oli siitä, kannattaisiko muille vaunuille antaa lupa ajaa vaihteista nopeammin, sillä nyt nopeusrajoitus on asetettu kaikille vaunuille samaksi variotramin vaatimusten mukaan. Ja Anteron arvelu oli, että tässä hypoteettisessa tilanteessa näin kävisi. Eli ei ne nykyisellään jää jalkoihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kysehän oli siitä, kannattaisiko muille vaunuille antaa lupa ajaa vaihteista nopeammin, sillä nyt nopeusrajoitus on asetettu kaikille vaunuille samaksi variotramin vaatimusten mukaan. Ja Anteron arvelu oli, että tässä hypoteettisessa tilanteessa näin kävisi. Eli ei ne nykyisellään jää jalkoihin.


Aivan,  mutta montako sekunttia sillä säästäisi kaiken kaikkiaan? Jos joka vaihteen kohdalla saisi ajaa 20 km/h 10 km/h sijaan niin säästää ehkä 2-3 sekunttia/vaihde. Paljonko se tekisi matkalla Lasipalatsista Töölön Tuliin jos vaihteita on 5? Ei kovin paljon. Tarvittaisiin siis muita toimenpiteitä jos halutaan nostaa keskinopeutta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Aivan,  mutta montako sekunttia sillä säästäisi kaiken kaikkiaan? Jos joka vaihteen kohdalla saisi ajaa 20 km/h 10 km/h sijaan niin säästää ehkä 2-3 sekunttia/vaihde. Paljonko se tekisi matkalla Lasipalatsista Töölön Tuliin jos vaihteita on 5? Ei kovin paljon. Tarvittaisiin siis muita toimenpiteitä jos halutaan nostaa keskinopeutta. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tuollainen nopeutus riittäisi havaintojeni mukaan mainiosti siihen, että pohjoiseen mentäessä kerettäisiin Töölön tullilta lähtiessä Topeliuksenkadun risteyksestä pysähtymättä. Nykyään kyseinen risteys lyö yleensä ratikalle punaisen n. 5-10 sekuntia ennen risteykseen saapumista.

Ja vastaavasti tuntuisi menevän muutenkin: Merkittävä osa ratikan hitaudesta johtuu autojen mukaan säädetyistä liikennevaloista, jonka seurauksena pienten nopeutusten ansiosta ratikka ei välttämättä aina tippuisi seuraavaan kiertoon. Vauhdikkaammilla kuskeilla tuota seuraavaan kiertoon tipahtamista ei nykyiselläänkään tapahdu lähellekään yhtä usein, joka näkyy useita minuutteja nopeampana ajoaikana Lasipalatsille.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vauhdikkaammilla kuskeilla tuota seuraavaan kiertoon tipahtamista ei nykyiselläänkään tapahdu lähellekään yhtä usein, joka näkyy useita minuutteja nopeampana ajoaikana Lasipalatsille.


Mikä estää raitiovaunukuskeja ajamasta yhtä nopeasti kuin autot lukuunottamatta vaihteita? Ripeästi ajava kuljettaja on parhaimmillaan ajanut 5 min aikatauluun merkittyä aikaa nopeammin Pikku-Huopalahteen. 

Lisäksi sellaisilla paikoilla, joissa raitiotie on eristetty autokaistoista eikä sen yli mene suojateitä, en ymmärrä miksi raitiovaunut eivät voisi ajaa 60 km/h. Tuntuu typerältä, että esimerkiksi Helsinginkadulla raitiovaunu köröttelee kolmeakymppiä autojen ajaessa 5060 km/h ohi.

----------


## petteri

> Mikä estää raitiovaunukuskeja ajamasta yhtä nopeasti kuin autot lukuunottamatta vaihteita? Ripeästi ajava kuljettaja on parhaimmillaan ajanut 5 min aikatauluun merkittyä aikaa nopeammin Pikku-Huopalahteen.


Ratikat tiputtaa bussien vauhdista myös pysäkkitiheys ja osin pysäkkien muotokin. Pysäkit ovat aika kapeita ja niitä ennen ja jälkeen on suojateitä. Ahtaammassa ympäristössä ajonopeudet yleensä laskevat merkittävästi sekä raitiovaunuilla, busseilla että henkilöautoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuota eilistä Metro-lehden juttua näköjään muokattiin hyvin pian. Siis sensyyri iski!  Myös kaikki alkuperäisen uutisen alla olleet kommentit katosivat.


Nyt netissä oleva teksti poikkeaa paperilehden tekstistä. Nettiartikkelin jatkona on kyllä momenkirjavaa kommentointia, joten minkähänlaisia asioita nyt on sensuroitu?




> Selittäkää nyt millä tavalla Variotramit eroavat muista näiden ominaisuuksien osalta ja miksi?


Vaihteiden nopeusrajoitus johtuu siitä, että matalan uran alkaessa vaunuun kohdistuu isku, kun pyörä kohtaa madalletun uran alkukohdan. Variotramin rakenteen ongelma on, että rakenteessa on kohtia, joissa jännitykset ovat suuria suhteessa metallin lujuuteen, ja näissä paikoissa esiintyy väsymistä. Väsyminen tarkoittaa sitä, että metalliin syntyy hiljalleen etenevä murtuma. Jokainen isku edistää murtuman syntymistä ja syntyneen murtuman etenemistä. Metallin väsyminen siis on yleinen ilmiö metalleille, mutta Variotram poikkeaa Nr-vaunuista ja Articista siinä, että Variossa on paikkoja, joissa jännitys ylittää materiaalin väsymisjännityksen.

Nakkiputka kirjoitti jo Variotramin akselittomista pyöräkerroista ja pyörien vääristä asennoista. Näistäkin aiheutuu vaihteissa iskuja, kun ajetaan kaarteeseen. Tavallista on, että Variotramin pyörän laippa osuu risteyksen kärkeen.

Iskujen vaikutus metallin väsymiseen on sitä suurempi, mitä suurempi voima iskussa on. Ja iskun voima on suurempi, kun isku syntyy suuremmasta nopeudesta. Metallin väsyminen on vielä sellainen ilmiö, jossa iskun voimakkuuden kasvu vaikuttaa progressiivisesti. Eli iskun voimakkuuden tuplaantuminen esimerkiksi ei lyhennä murtumaan johtavien iskujen määrää puoleen vaan vähempään kuin puoleen.

Variotramin kaarteeseen ajossa tapahtuville iskuille ei ole mitään tehtävissä, mutta suoraan ajoa voisi helpottaa. Matalauraisen vaihteen uran pohjan pitäisi nousta loivasti, muistaakseni metrin matkalla. Silloin uran noususta aiheutuu hyvin pieni isku, ja iskun suunta on lähes pystysuuntaan, jolloin vaunun jousitus vaimentaa iskua. Helsingin rataverkolla näyttää tilanne olevan kuitenkin niin, että ramppeja ei kaikkialla liene ollut uutenakaan. Niinpä isku kohdistuu pyörään vinosti, jolloin jousitus vaimentaa iskua huonosti.

Tässäkin asiassa Variotram poikkeaa Nr:stä ja Articista. Jälkimmäisissä on ensiöjousituksena vinoon asennetut kumijouset laakeripesän molemmin puolin. Nämä kumijouset joustavat joka suuntaan, ei vain pystysuuntaan. Siten ne vaimentavat sekä vaunun pituussuuntaan vaikuttavaa iskua uran pohjan noususta että sivusuuntaista iskua, jonka aiheuttaa laipan osuminen risteyksen kärkeen. Tosin näillä iskuilla siis ei ole merkitystä Nr-vaunuissa ja Articissa, koska niiden rakenteissa ei ole kohtia, joissa on väsymismurtuman riski.

Ja kun Nr-vaunuissa ja Articissa on akselilliset pyöräkerrat, pyörät eivät taivu sivusuunnassa, jolloin riski risteyksen kärkeen osumisesta on vähäinen. Kuluneissa vaihteissa kuitenkin mahdollinen.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nakkiputka kirjoitti jo Variotramin akselittomista pyöräkerroista ja pyörien vääristä asennoista. Näistäkin aiheutuu vaihteissa iskuja, kun ajetaan kaarteeseen. Tavallista on, että Variotramin pyörän laippa osuu risteyksen kärkeen.


Varmistan nyt, että tarkoitatko matala- vai syväuraisia risteyksiä? Jos matalauraisia, niin noita törmäyksiä tosiaan näyttää laippavideoiden perusteella tapahtuvan kaarevissa risteyskappaleissa - vastavaihteissa päin risteyskärkeä ja myötävaihteissa päin siipikiskoa. Raideristeyksissä sitten tapauksesta riippuen törmätään joko siipikiskoon tai risteyskärkeen. Erityisen ongelmallista vaikuttaa olevan jos risteävien urien välillä on kulumiseroa - Tällöin pyörän käytös on hyvin jännittävää...

Jos taas syväuraisia, niin onko tästä nyt saatu uutta tietoa lasermittauksissa tai mallinnuksella? Laippavideoiden perusteella tällöin ei vaikuttaisi olevan mitään ongelmia, pyörän kulku näyttää päinvastoin erittäin sulavalta kulkukehän kapeudesta huolimatta. Kuvausajoissa ei tosin ajettu poikkeavalle raiteelle syväuraisesta vastavaihteesta, jonka risteyksessä poikkeavan raiteen ura olisi kaareva, eikä Helsingin rataverkolla ole vielä syväuraisia raideristeyksiä, joten täydellistä varmuutta ei minullakaan ole tämän suhteen.




> Variotramin kaarteeseen ajossa tapahtuville iskuille ei ole mitään tehtävissä, mutta suoraan ajoa voisi helpottaa. Matalauraisen vaihteen uran pohjan pitäisi nousta loivasti, muistaakseni metrin matkalla. Silloin uran noususta aiheutuu hyvin pieni isku, ja iskun suunta on lähes pystysuuntaan, jolloin vaunun jousitus vaimentaa iskua. Helsingin rataverkolla näyttää tilanne olevan kuitenkin niin, että ramppeja ei kaikkialla liene ollut uutenakaan. Niinpä isku kohdistuu pyörään vinosti, jolloin jousitus vaimentaa iskua huonosti.


Rampin pituus pitäisi Oberbaurichtlinien mukaan olla vähintään 1,2 metriä ja uran nousta tällä matkalla 25 mm:n syvyydestä 13 mm:iin. Tämän lisäksi uran pohjan pitää laskeutua 20 cm matkalla tuosta 25 mm:stä 47 mm:iin.

----------


## iiko

> Tuota eilistä Metro-lehden juttua näköjään muokattiin hyvin pian. Siis sensyyri iski!  Myös kaikki alkuperäisen uutisen alla olleet kommentit katosivat. Kommenteissa olikin varsin hyvää juttua; epäkohtia, joita ei saisi ääneen sanoa. Kaipa rupesi joillakin puntti tutisemaan...


Enpä kerinnyt lukemaan alkuperäistä juttua, mutta pari seikkaa tulee välittömästi mieleen näin säännöllisenä raitiovaunumatkustajana:

Liikennevalot onkin jo mainittu. Valosuunnittelu on monella pätkällä päin seiniä. Esimerkiksi Hämeentie Kurvista Hakaniemeen: pysäkeillä joutuu käytännössä aina seisomaan matkustajien ottamisen ja jättämisen lisäksi myös yhdet punaiset. Samaten Viidennen linjan kulma: siitä ei pääse käytännössä koskaan läpi ilman seisomista ja jos pääseekin, niin punainen iskee sitten neljännellä linjalla. Onko se jotenkin mahdotonta rakentaa tämä niin, että tuosta pääsisi Hakaniemeen asti ilman punaisia? Varsapuisto on aika lailla samanlainen paikka: jos pääset pysäkiltä nuolella, niin seuraavat valot joudut varmuudella seisomaan.

Toisena se, että vaunut ovat pidentyneet, mutta pysäkit eivät. Rautatientorin ohi kulki vähimmillään kaksi linjaa: kolmonen ja kutonen. Nyt menee neljä. Lisäksi yksi niistä on varsinainen tulppalinja, eli ysi. Aamulla joutuu monasti venaamaan edellisissä valoissa, että vaunu mahtuu pysäkille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmistan nyt, että tarkoitatko matala- vai syväuraisia risteyksiä?


Matalauraisia. Syväuraisia on niin vähän.

Olen muuten pannut merkille sellaisenkin ilmiön, että risteyksessä urassa onkin kaksi uraa. Eli risteyksessä kulkee pyöriä, joissa laippa kulkee uran ulkoreunaa ja sillä on riski törmätä risteyksen kärkeen, sekä pyöriä, joissa laippa kulkee uran sisäreunaa eikä sillä siten taatusti ole riskiä kärkeen törmäämiseen.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

> Liikennevalot onkin jo mainittu. Valosuunnittelu on monella pätkällä päin seiniä. Esimerkiksi Hämeentie Kurvista Hakaniemeen


Hämeentiellä, jossa on lyhyellä matkalla paljon liikennevaloja, korostuu erinomaisella tavalla raitiovaunujen valoetuisuuksien keskeisin ongelma: etuisuus annetaan risteys kerrallaan. Sen sijaan, että vaunulle annettaisiin vihreä aina seuraavalle pysäkille asti, annetaan sille vihreä vain seuraavaan risteykseen. Kun tämä risteys on saavutettu ja etuisuus kuitattu, annetaan etuisuus seuraavaan risteykseen. Niinpä sadan metrin välein olevista risteyksistä joku ehtii aina vaihtua punaiselle, vaikka vaunun lähtiessä liikkeelle horisontissa näkyisikin kaikissa opastimissa vain vihreää. Risteyksien ketjutus olisi ohjelmoitavissa, mutta sitä ei haluta/osata/uskalleta tehdä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Risteyksien ketjutus olisi ohjelmoitavissa, mutta sitä ei haluta/osata/uskalleta tehdä.


Eiköhän siinä ole kyse pohjimmiltaan osaoptimoinnista: liikennevalojen ohjelmoijia on niin vähän, etteivät he ehdi tehdä yhteenkytkettyjä etuuksia, joiden tekeminen on hyvin työlästä. Kokonaisuuden kannalta tulisi halvemmaksi palkata yksi liikennevaloinsinööri lisää, koska hän todennäköisesti säästäisi palkkansa moninkertaisesti kunnille erilaisina joukkoliikenteen nopeutumisesta tulevina hyötyinä, mutta koska budjetit ja vakanssit on hajautettu eri hallintokuntiin, ei tuota voi tehdä.

----------


## petteri

> Eiköhän siinä ole kyse pohjimmiltaan osaoptimoinnista: liikennevalojen ohjelmoijia on niin vähän, etteivät he ehdi tehdä yhteenkytkettyjä etuuksia, joiden tekeminen on hyvin työlästä. Kokonaisuuden kannalta tulisi halvemmaksi palkata yksi liikennevaloinsinööri lisää, koska hän todennäköisesti säästäisi palkkansa moninkertaisesti kunnille erilaisina joukkoliikenteen nopeutumisesta tulevina hyötyinä, mutta koska budjetit ja vakanssit on hajautettu eri hallintokuntiin, ei tuota voi tehdä.


Käsittääkseni ongelma taitaa olla enemmän tekniikkapuolella kuin nykyisessä insinööriosaamisessa. Helsingin liikennevalot on rakennettu vuosien aikana, osa niistä on analogisia ja hyvin vaikeasti ohjelmoitavia, osa vanhoja itsenäisesti tai heikosti yhteen kytkettyinä toimivia digitaalisia järjestelmiä.

Kehittyneempi liikennevalojen ohjaus taas perustuu server-client tekniikkaan, jossa kaikkia liikennevaloja ohjataan palvelimilta. Se vaatii sekä hyvää ohjelmistoalustaa serveripäässä, kaikkien liikennevalojen yhteensopivuutta serverijärjestelmään että hyvin toimivia tietoliikenneyhteyksiä. Jos joukkoliikenteelle halutaan kehittyneet etuudet myös ratikoiden ja bussien liikenteenohjausjärjestelmä liitetään samaan järjestelmään.

Noin kehittynyt liikennevaloohjaus on kuitenkin teknisesti monimutkainen järjestelmä ja sen käyttöönotto maksaa. Kaikki liikennevalot pitää ainakin päivittää toimimaan kehittyneessä serveriohjauksessa, samalla merkittävä osa vanhoista vanhoista liikennevaloista pitää kokonaan uusia. Kaikkien liikennevaloristeyksien ohjauskaappeihin pitää olla myös kiinteät verkkoyhteydet. Ohjelmistopuolella on myös paljon kehittävää, että kaikkia liikennevaloja pystytään ohjaamaan hyvin järjestelmänä. Niin monimutkaista järjestelmää kuin Helsinkiin tarvitaan ei taida olla kaupungin mitassa vielä käytössä missään päin maailmaa, joten haasteita riittänee.

Jos joukkoliikenteen etuuksia halutaan parantaa, liikenteenohjausjärjestelmää pitää samalla parantaa niin, että koko ajan tiedetään missä jokainen kulkuneuvo liikkuu ja missä suhteessa vaunu on aikatauluun. Liikennevalojen ohjausjärjestelmä ja joukkoliikenteen liikenteenohjausjärjestelmä pitää toki myös integroida toisiinsa.

Monissa uusissa pikaratikkajärjestelmissä on selvästi kehittyneempi liikennevalo-ohjaus kuin Helsingissä, se johtuu siitä, että kaikki liikennevalot on uusittu usein kymmenillä miljoonilla ja samalla kun on otettu käyttöön uusi liikenteenohjausjärjestelmä. Kannattaa toki huomioida, että merkittävä osa Euroopan uusista pikaratikkareitistä on toiminnallisesti hyvin yksinkertaisia Helsingin liikenneverkkoon verrattuna, kun usein on vain yksi linja joka pitää huomioida, vuorovälit ovat pidempiä ja liikenneympäristö on usein paljon helpompi. 

Helsingissäkin on liikennevalo-ohjaukselle on tehtävissä paljon, mutta se vaatii myös suuria investointeja sekä eri järjestelmien saumatonta yhteensovittamista.

----------


## sane

Petterillä lienee hyviä pointteja, ja vaikka esitetty ratkaisu kuulostaa hyvin raskaalta, en osaa ottaa kantaa suuntaan tai toiseen.

Kuitenkin vaatimus kiinteästä Internet-yhteydestä jokaiselle liikennevalolle kuulostaa pahasti liioittelulta. Nykyään 3g/4g yhteydet tarjoavat nähdäkseni tuohon tarkoitukseen riittävän luotettavuuden ja riittävän pienet latenssit: Mikäli yhteys syystä tai toisesta katkeaa ei siitä tuleva haitta kuitenkaan voisi erityisen suuri olla, kun liikennevalot vaan siirtyisivät toimimaan itsenäisen ohjauksen mukaan.

Nykyään ilmeisesti liikennevalojen ohjelmointi on hyvin hidasta ja aikaa vievää. Etäohjattavat valot helpottaisivat hyvin toteutettuina huomattavasti tuota ohjelmointityötä, kun sen voisi tehdä joko graafisen käyttöliittymän avulla tai vaihtoehtoisesti moderneja ohjelmointikieliä käyttäen, ainakaan kenttävierailua ei tarvittaisi. Tällaisia lienee jo kaupallisesti saatavilla?

Nähdäkseni linjat 4 ja 10 matkalla kannattaisi kokeilla tällaista järjestelmää vähintään yhteisellä osuudella mahdollisimman nopeasti ja kerätä tietoa muutosten vaikutuksesta liikennevalojen aiheuttamiin kokonaisviiveisiin. Samalla kannattaisi kyseisiltä linjoilta poistaa turhat liikennevalot kaikkia osapuolia haittaamasta.

----------


## petteri

> Nähdäkseni linjat 4 ja 10 matkalla kannattaisi kokeilla tällaista järjestelmää vähintään yhteisellä osuudella mahdollisimman nopeasti ja kerätä tietoa muutosten vaikutuksesta liikennevalojen aiheuttamiin kokonaisviiveisiin. Samalla kannattaisi kyseisiltä linjoilta poistaa turhat liikennevalot kaikkia osapuolia haittaamasta.


Jollain testipätkällä pitäisi kyllä aloittaa, koko verkkoa ei korjata kerralla. Minusta kyllä kuutosen ja kasin reitti Teollisuuskadun pohjoispuolella olisi parempi aloituskohde kuin Mannerheimintie, joka on koko verkoston vaikein pätkä. Yleensä mitä vaan järjestelmää sisäänajettaessa on haasteita ja vähän rauhallisemmalla pätkällä projektin lastentaudit olisivat helpommin hallittavissa.

Vaikka Helsingin liikennevaloetuuksien kehittämisessä on ongelmana suuri toimijoiden määrä, joista kellään ei ole yksin valtuuksia tehdä kokonaisratkaisuja. Lisäksi kyseessä on projekti, jossa rahaa palaa helposti ainakin kymmeniä miljoonia. Toki hanke voidaan ja kannattaa tehdä vaiheittain, mutta kuitenkin kyse on sellaisesta investoinnista, josta pitää tehdä poliittinen päätös. Julkinen kilpailutuslainsäädäntö sitten vielä helposti johtaa siihen, että projekteja on hankala toteuttaa ketterästi, vaan niistä tulee niin suuria möhkäleitä, että projektinhallinta on kovin vaikeaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samalla kannattaisi kyseisiltä linjoilta poistaa turhat liikennevalot kaikkia osapuolia haittaamasta.


Tässä on minusta asian ydin. Ei liikennevaloja tarvita joka paikassa ja 100 metrin välein. Eikä kaikkien liikennevalojen tarvitse olla toisiinsa kytkettyinä, kuten 100 metrin välein olevien pitää olla. Kun kaksi risteystä on tarpeeksi kaukana toisistaan, niiden välisessä autovirrassa syntyy joka tapauksessa hajontaa, jolloin valo-ohjaukset voivat toimia itsenäisesti toisistaan tietämättä.

Arakawa aiemmin kuvasi, mitä liikennevalointoilu merkitsee käytännössä. Autoilijasta on tietenkin kivaa, kun saa porottaa keskutan pääkatujakin kuin motaria ajaisi. Mutta se ei ole mitenkään välttämätöntä. Autojen liikennevirta on jatkuva, jolloin on yhdentekevää, milloin se katkaistaan, kun katkaistava kuitenkin on. Nykyisin liikennevaloilla pyritään järjestämään autoilun etuisuusjärjestely, eli etuisuus sille osalle liikennettä, joka vie eniten tilaa mutta palvelee pienintä määrää ihmisiä.

Raitioteiden liikenne-etuudet toimivat Keski-Euroopassa suuremmissa ja monimutkaisemmissa kaupungeissa kuin Helsinki. Niin katuverkon kuin raitioverkonkin osalta. Ja on toiminut jo pitkään. Joten ratkaisuja on, niitä vain ei meillä näytetä tunnettavan, kun ei ole koettu tarpeelliseksi.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Tässä on minusta asian ydin. Ei liikennevaloja tarvita joka paikassa ja 100 metrin välein. Eikä kaikkien liikennevalojen tarvitse olla toisiinsa kytkettyinä, kuten 100 metrin välein olevien pitää olla. Kun kaksi risteystä on tarpeeksi kaukana toisistaan, niiden välisessä autovirrassa syntyy joka tapauksessa hajontaa, jolloin valo-ohjaukset voivat toimia itsenäisesti toisistaan tietämättä


Toisaalta on myös tuollaisia pakollisia muutaman sadan metrin välein sijaitsevia valoristeyksiä, mainittakoon Manskun pohjoispäästä esimerkkinä Topeliuksenkatu, Tukholmankatu, Reijolankatu ja Nordenskiöldinkatu. Näistä joudutaan havaintojeni mukaan kympillä matkustettaessa suunnasta riippumatta yleensä pysähtymään vähintään kahdessa, usein kolmessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta on myös tuollaisia pakollisia muutaman sadan metrin välein sijaitsevia valoristeyksiä, mainittakoon Manskun pohjoispäästä esimerkkinä Topeliuksenkatu, Tukholmankatu, Reijolankatu ja Nordenskiöldinkatu. Näistä joudutaan havaintojeni mukaan kympillä matkustettaessa suunnasta riippumatta yleensä pysähtymään vähintään kahdessa, usein kolmessa.


Mannnerheimintien kohdalla olen jo pari kertaa huomauttanut että poistamalla pari pysäkkiä (Töölön halli ja Hesperiankatu) jotka ovat turhan lähellä muita pysäkkejä,  saataisiin raitiovaunut pysähtymään vain noiden isojen risteysten lähettyvillä olevilla pysäkeillä, jolloin liikennevaloetuudet olisivat varmaan helpommin järjestettävissä. Olemassaolevia pysäkejäkin pitäisi pidentää niin että niille mahtuisi kaksi, mieluiten kolme 30 m pitkää vaunua yhtä aikaa. 

Toinen seikka joka helpottaisi, jos se toteutuu, olisi että muut linjat paitsi 4 ja 10 siirrettäisiin Runebergin ja Topeliuksenkaduille jolloin Mannerheimintien raitiovaunut eivät klimppiintyisi toistensa perään. 

Nämä toimenpiteet yhteensä voisivat ratkaista aika paljon nini että raitiovaunujen keskinopeus ainakin tuolla osuudella nousisi bussien, autojen ja jalankulkijoiden ohi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eiköhän siinä ole kyse pohjimmiltaan osaoptimoinnista: liikennevalojen ohjelmoijia on niin vähän, etteivät he ehdi tehdä yhteenkytkettyjä etuuksia, joiden tekeminen on hyvin työlästä. Kokonaisuuden kannalta tulisi halvemmaksi palkata yksi liikennevaloinsinööri lisää, koska hän todennäköisesti säästäisi palkkansa moninkertaisesti kunnille erilaisina joukkoliikenteen nopeutumisesta tulevina hyötyinä, mutta koska budjetit ja vakanssit on hajautettu eri hallintokuntiin, ei tuota voi tehdä.


Uusi insinööri olisi oikein hyvä alku ja vakanssi voisi sijaita vaikka HKL:n puolella. Tehtävänkuvaan sopisi kuulua myös jonkinlaisen strategian valmistelu siitä, kuinka liikennevaloetuuksia tulisi kehittää. Periaatteessa tavoitetasona voisi olla jopa koko kaupungin liikennevalojen synkronointi tai ainakin raitiotieverkon valojen, mutta suurin osa hyödystä saataisiin varmasti kytkemällä yhteen yksittäisiä muutaman kilometrin reittiosuuksia. Haitta ei ole enää niin hirmuinen, jos yhteen linjaan kuuluisi muutamia erillisiä osuuksia, jotka pääsee läpi ilman punaisia ja ainoastaan osuudelta toiselle siirryttäesssä tulisi valoissa seisomista.

Uuteen virkaan voisi kuulua liikennevalojen ohjelmoinnin lisäksi vastuu myös raitiovaunujen kulunvalvonnasta ja liikenteenohjauksesta. Siinäkin voidaan edetä pienin askelin ja ottaa tavoitetasoksi rautateiden liikenteenohjausta ja kulunvalvontaa vastaava.

----------


## petteri

> Uusi insinööri olisi oikein hyvä alku ja vakanssi voisi sijaita vaikka HKL:n puolella. Tehtävänkuvaan sopisi kuulua myös jonkinlaisen strategian valmistelu siitä, kuinka liikennevaloetuuksia tulisi kehittää.


Tarvitaanko tuohon strategiaan uusi insinööri? Eikös tämä riittäisi etuuksien pidemmän tähtäimen kehittämisstrategiaksi?

1) Kaikki liikennevalot muutetaan etähallinnoitaviksi, niin että niitä voidaan ohjata servereiltä reaaliajassa.

2) Kaikki raitiovaunut ja bussit liitetään uuteen liikenteenohjausjärjestelmään, joka kertoo reaaliajassa vaunun tarkan sijainnin, vaunun tilan (nopeus, ovet auki/kiinni) sekä vaunun tilan suhteessa aikatauluun sekä jonka avulla voidaan kuljettajalle viestiä reaaliajassa miten raitiovaunua halutaan kuljetettavan(esim. normaali, hidasta, odota pysäkillä n sekuntia, pysähdy).

3) Integroidaan liikennevalojen etähallinnointijärjestelmä ja joukkoliikenteen liikenteenohjausjärjestelmä yhteen kehittyneeseen tekoälyyn perustuvalla ohjausjärjestelmällä.

Se miten tuollainen älykkään liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisstrategia saadaan vaiheittain toteutumaan on sitten eri juttu, varsinkin kun mukana on paljon toimijoita ja koska kehittäminen maksaa paljon rahaa. Ensimmäinen asia toki on, että joka ainoan uuden hankkeen pitäisi tukea noita tavoitteita. 

Minusta yksi mahdollinen kehityskulku olisi kunnon pilotti, vaikka jonkin "älykäs joukkoliikennekaupunki" hankkeen avulla, jossa kehitetään järjestelmää riittävän pitkälle ilman että juututaan kilpailutus- ja megaprojektisuohon, joka on organisaatiorajojen ohella yksi pahimmista kehityksen esteistä. Mitään teknisiä showstoppereita ei tuossa hankkeessa pitäisi olla. Suurin tekninen haaste on tekoälypohjainen ohjausjärjestelmä, jonka ei toki aluksi tarvitse olla kauhean älykäs, älyä voidaan kehittää matkan varrella. Suurin vaikeus on, ettei tuollaista järjestelmää ole rakennettu vielä missään päin maailmaa ja ensimmäinen toteutus on aina vaikein.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tarvitaanko tuohon strategiaan uusi insinööri? Eikös tämä riittäisi etuuksien pidemmän tähtäimen kehittämisstrategiaksi?
> 
> 1) Kaikki liikennevalot muutetaan etähallinnoitaviksi, niin että niitä voidaan ohjata servereiltä reaaliajassa.
> 
> 2) Kaikki raitiovaunut ja bussit liitetään uuteen liikenteenohjausjärjestelmään, joka kertoo reaaliajassa vaunun tarkan sijainnin, vaunun tilan (nopeus, ovet auki/kiinni) sekä vaunun tilan suhteessa aikatauluun sekä jonka avulla voidaan kuljettajalle viestiä reaaliajassa miten raitiovaunua halutaan kuljetettavan(esim. normaali, hidasta, odota pysäkillä n sekuntia, pysähdy).
> 
> 3) Integroidaan liikennevalojen etähallinnointijärjestelmä ja joukkoliikenteen liikenteenohjausjärjestelmä yhteen kehittyneeseen tekoälyyn perustuvalla ohjausjärjestelmällä.


Minusta teet tästä asiasta nyt aivan liian vaikeaa. Lähtökohtahan on se, että raitiovaunujen (tai bussien) pitäisi päästä ajamaan pysäkiltä toiselle siten, että esim. 10 pysäkin matkalla tähän kuluu aika X. Tästä on laskettavissa keskinopeus tällä matkalla ja kun pysäkkien väliset etäisyydet ja laskennalliset pysäkkiajat tiedetään, niin myös keskinopeudet pysäkiltä pysäkille.

Nyt kun nämä tavoitteelliset keskinopeudet pysäkkien välillä ovat tiedossa, ja oletetaan vielä että liikennöintiolosuhteet sallivat ne, niin seuraavaksi pitää taata se, että raitioliikenteelle tulee vihreää juuri oikealla hetkellä. Selvästi aikaisemmin on tarpeetonta antaa ajolupaa ja yhtään myöhemmin ei ole syytä antaa, koska liikennevaloetuuksista katoaa merkitys tällöin.

Nyt tässä vaiheessa tämä "taattu vihreä" voidaan hoitaa kolmella tavalla: 1) Tuollaisella järjestelmällä kuten olet ehdottanut, eli kaikkia liikennevaloja kontrolloiva keskustietokone varustettuna pitkälle kehitetyllä tekoälyllä. Tai 2) Isojen risteysten välejä ohjaavilla itsenäisillä liikennevalotietokoneilla, jotka toteuttavat tiettyjä ennalta ohjelmoituja ajoitusmalleja liikennevaloille ja sen lisäksi muutamia yksinkertaisiin sääntöihin (Jos tunnistimelta 4 tulee signaali, niin vaihdetaan risteykseen 207 vaiheen 5A tilalle vaihe 5B) perustuvia ehtoja. Tai sitten 3) Koko järjestelmä toteutettuna releillä, jolloin raidevirtapiiristä 2 tai tunnistimelta 5 tuleva signaali vaihtaa opastinryhmät A, B ja C punaiselle, jos laskuri AX on jo täyttynyt.

Nimittäin, ei se Euroopan Hienoin Tekoälykään mitään ihmetemppuja pysty tekemään, jos risteysvälit ja mm. suoja-ajat on annettu.

Tässä muuten kuva siitä, mitä olen jo useammassa viestissäni esittänyt: Kun liikennevalojen vihreä saalto sovitetaan raitioliikenteelle sopivaksi jo suunnitteluvaiheessa, niin ei mitään Amerikantemppuja tarvita. Kuva vuodelta 1979 Mannerheimintieltä Lasipalatsin ja Oopperan väliltä: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...kat_1979_k.png . Kuvan alkuperäislähde tässä sivulla 7: http://www.liikennevalot.info/histor...evalot1979.pdf

Joku ohjelmoinnista paremmin ymmärtävä saa korjata.

----------


## petteri

> M
> Nimittäin, ei se Euroopan Hienoin Tekoälykään mitään ihmetemppuja pysty tekemään, jos risteysvälit ja mm. suoja-ajat on annettu.


Perinteisillä keinoilla on Helsingissä hakattu päätä raiteeseen jo vuosikymmeniä. Kyse on siitä, että raitioliikenteen vuoroväli on liian tiheä ja poikittaiset liikennemäärät niin suuria, että perinteiset liikennevalojen yhteenkylkemiset ja yksinkertaisiin ratikan tulosignaaleihin perustuvat järjestelmät toimivat huonosti. Toki huonosti yhteensopiva ja vaikeasti ohjelmoitava vanha tekniikka vielä antaa lisämaustetta. 

Ei toki tekoälyllä ja liikennevalot sekä joukkoliikenteen liikenteenohjauksen yhdistämällä ihmeitä saada aikaan, mutta merkittäviä parannuksia kyllä. Olennaista on, että järjestelmään tulee mukaan myös aikataulu-ulottuvuus, jos vaunu on edellä aikataulusta, järjestelmä automaattisesti hidastaa sitä ja jos se on jäljessä aikataulusta sille annetaan paremmat etuudet. Samalla vaunujen ruuhkautumista voidaan hallita ihan eri tavalla kuin aikaisemmin ja matka-aikojen hajonta pienenee sekä vaunuruuhkista aiheutuvat häiriöt vähenevät. 

Myös tilanteissa, joissa on risteävää raitioliikennettä kehittyneemmät järjestelmät pystyvät paljon paremmin "neuvottelemaan", missä järjestyksessä etuuksia tulee mihinkin suuntaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Perinteisillä keinoilla on Helsingissä hakattu päätä raiteeseen jo vuosikymmeniä.


En nyt sanoisi näinkään, kun yhtään mitään ei ole edes yritetty tehdä. Taikka jonkin verran suunnitelmia on tehty, mutta ne eivät ole edenneet hankkeiksi. Syynä on ilmeisesti se, että asia jää hankalasti virastojen väliselle ei-kenenkään-maalle. Eli aivan ensimmäinen asia, mikä pitää tehdä, on luoda hallinnolliset edellytykset pitkäjänteiseen kehittämistyöhön.

----------


## petteri

> En nyt sanoisi näinkään, kun yhtään mitään ei ole edes yritetty tehdä. Taikka jonkin verran suunnitelmia on tehty, mutta ne eivät ole edenneet hankkeiksi. Syynä on ilmeisesti se, että asia jää hankalasti virastojen väliselle ei-kenenkään-maalle. Eli aivan ensimmäinen asia, mikä pitää tehdä, on luoda hallinnolliset edellytykset pitkäjänteiseen kehittämistyöhön.


Liikennevaloetuudet ovat minustakin sekä toiminnallisella että teknisellä ei-kenenkään-maalla. Kenelläkään ei ole samalla sekä toiminnallisia, teknisiä että taloudellisia valmiuksia tehdä riittäviä muutoksia.

Tekniset ongelmat liittyvät vanhoihin ja yhteensopimattomiin järjestelmiin, joiden ohjaus sekä ohjelmointi on vaikeaa ja rajoittunutta. Vaikka jotain liikennevaloja uusittaisiinkin ei samalla huomioida kokonaisuutta riittävän hyvin. Tässä ajassa liikennevalojen pitäisi vaan olla ohjattavissa hiiren klikkauksilla ja ohjelmanpalasilla ihan normaaleilta työasemilta ja servereiltä reaaliajassa. Ei tuo ole edes mitään uutta tekniikkaa, ainakaan muilla aloilla, vaan ihan perustason toimintaa uusissa ratkaisuissa. 

Niin pitkään kun liikennevaloja hallitaan vaihtelevilla välineillä käymällä valojen luona ja ohjelmavaihtoehdot ovat aika tai hyvin rajoittuneita, järjestelmien saaminen toimimaan paljon paremmin on vaan liian vaikeaa tai jopa mahdotonta.

Harhaluulo, että kaikki on mahdollista kunhan vaan nykyisiä järjestelmiä ohjelmoidaan paremmin on minusta erittäin vahingollinen. Jos haluat kaivaa ojan, onko siihen kätevämpi työväline minikokoinen lapio vai pieni kaivinkone? Varmaan molemmilla ojaa voi kaivaa, mutta minilapion kanssa ei kovin ihmeellisiä tuloksia kannata odottaa, ei vaikka sen käyttäjä olisi kuinka pätevä.

Toki teknisten ongelmien lisäksi on olemassa myös hallinnollisia ja toiminnallisia ongelmia, mutta ne on paljon helpompi hallita heti kun liikennevalojen hallintaan on olemassa nykyaikaiset järjestelmät. Valojen etähallinta reaaliajassa on avain muiden ongelmien ratkaisuun. Kehittynyt etähallinta ei toki ratkaise kokonaan muita ongelmia, mutta ongelmista salakavalimman, sen että Helsingin liikennevalojärjestelmä on epäyhtenäinen ja vaikeasti hallittava, se ratkaisee sitä mukaa kun uusia kadunpätkiä saadaan kunnon etähallinnan piiriin. 

Toki muutos edellyttää sen tunnustamista, että toivottu etuustaso ei ainakaan nykyjärjestelmillä vaan onnistu. Tuon tosiasian tunnustaminen voi olla tosi vaikeaa niin liikenneinsinööreille, jotka ovat pitkään Helsingin liikennevaloja ohjelmoineet kuin myös niille joukkoliikenneaktiiveille, joiden mielestä tekniikalla ei ole paljonkaan merkitystä.

----------


## hylje

Pääsääntöisesti olisi liikennejärjestelmälle hyvä (ellei välttämätön) asia, että joukkoliikennekaistaisilla kaduilla joukkoliikenneviranomainen hoitaa ihan kaiken kadun hoitoon, muutoksiin ja ylläpitoon liittyvän. Ja maksaisivat viulut omasta budjetista. Kaikki jl-kaistat siis olisivat hallinnollisesti yhtä terveellä pohjalla kuin metro- ja junaradat. Joukkoliikenneviranomaisia on seudulla vain yksi, joten ei ole ongelmaa jos samalla kadulla on sekä bussikaistat että ratikkakaistat.

Seuraavaksi sitten puretaan avoin velvollisuus huomioida muu liikenne. Autoiluviranomainen neuvottelee joukkoliikenneviranomaisen kanssa katujen yhteiskäytöstä, ja jl-viranomainen laskee niistä koituvat kulut mukaanlukien joukkoliikenteen hidastumisen jotka sitten laskutetaan kokonaisuudessaan.

Näin joukkoliikenneviranomaisella on budjettinsa rajoissa vapaat kädet tehdä parasta mahdollista joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## sane

> Toki teknisten ongelmien lisäksi on olemassa myös hallinnollisia ja toiminnallisia ongelmia, mutta ne on paljon helpompi hallita heti kun liikennevalojen hallintaan on olemassa nykyaikaiset järjestelmät. Valojen etähallinta reaaliajassa on avain muiden ongelmien ratkaisuun. Kehittynyt etähallinta ei toki ratkaise kokonaan muita ongelmia, mutta ongelmista salakavalimman, sen että Helsingin liikennevalojärjestelmä on epäyhtenäinen ja vaikeasti hallittava, se ratkaisee sitä mukaa kun uusia kadunpätkiä saadaan kunnon etähallinnan piiriin.


Ei, kyllä se menee toisin päin. Eli kun hallinnalliset ongelmat on ratkaistu, teknisiinkin ongelmiin löytyy ratkaisut vaikkapa uusimalla liikennevaloja etäohjattavaksi. Kunhan vaan valojen ylläpitäjä haluaisi ja vaatisi, että etuuksia todella kehitetään.

----------


## j-lu

> Harhaluulo, että kaikki on mahdollista kunhan vaan nykyisiä järjestelmiä ohjelmoidaan paremmin on minusta erittäin vahingollinen. Jos haluat kaivaa ojan, onko siihen kätevämpi työväline minikokoinen lapio vai pieni kaivinkone? Varmaan molemmilla ojaa voi kaivaa, mutta minilapion kanssa ei kovin ihmeellisiä tuloksia kannata odottaa, ei vaikka sen käyttäjä olisi kuinka pätevä.


Helsingin raitioliikenteen keskeinen ongelma on liikenneolosuhteet. Ehdottamasi keskitetty liikennevalojen ohjausjärjestelmä on ainoa vaihtoehto, jolla liikennevaloetuudet saadaan toimimaan nykyliikennöinnillä nykyisissä olosuhteissa. Mutta nykyliikennöinti nykyolosuhteissa on ulostetta, eikä mielestäni ole mitään järkeä hassata kottikärryittäin rahaa keskitettyyn ohjausjärjestelmään, että liikenne olisi vähän vähemmän ulostetta.

Ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto on kehittää raitioliikennettä alkaen ihan toisaalta. Jos kehittäminen annetaan muille kuin hölmöläisille, liikenteessä siirrytään isompiin yksiköihin siellä missä on mahdollisuus, käytännössä pariajoon, raitioliikenteelle pyhitetään omat riittävän leveät kaistat, siirrytään syväuraisiin vaihteisiin, Töölön läpi rakennetaan toiset kiskot ja linjoja järkeistetään niin, että ruuhkaristeyksissä ajetaan mahdollisimman paljon läpi, käännytään mahdollisimman vähän vasemmalle. Sen jälkeen aataminaikaiset liikennevalot voidaan ohjelmoida kiinteästi, eikä yksikään vaunu seiso punaisissa kuin poikkeustapauksissa. 

Tietysti kalliit purkkaviritykset ovat vähän niin kuin Helsingin joukkoliikenteen ydin, joten en odota, että tässäkään asiassa päädyttäisiin mihinkään järkeviin ratkaisuihin. Kunhan totean, että sellaisia on olemassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei, kyllä se menee toisin päin. Eli kun hallinnalliset ongelmat on ratkaistu, teknisiinkin ongelmiin löytyy ratkaisut vaikkapa uusimalla liikennevaloja etäohjattavaksi.





> Helsingin raitioliikenteen keskeinen ongelma on liikenneolosuhteet. ... Tietysti kalliit purkkaviritykset ovat vähän niin kuin Helsingin joukkoliikenteen ydin


Juuri näin. Raitioliikenteen hitaus ja hidastuminen on asenneongelma, jonka perusteella on tehty ja tehdään arvovalintoja. Taikasana on liikenteen sujuvuus, joka tarkoittaa suomeksi, että henkilöautolla pitää aina päästä ensin ja mahdollisimman nopeasti. Kaikki muu  jalankulku, polkupyöräily, joukkoliikenne, jakeluliikenne  sopeutukoon siihen, mitä autoilulta jää yli. Ja se on todella vähän, koska kaikki autot eivät koskaan voi mahtua kantakaupungin kaduille.

Kun arvovalinta on tämä, tekniset ratkaisut ovat yhdentekeviä. Raitioliikenteen hitauden syy on, että raitioliikenteen tulee väistää ja tehdä tilaa autoille, joten ei nopeus parane siitä, mikä on käytettävä liikenteenojaustekniikka, jonka puitteissa raitiovaunun on autoja väistettävä.

Tekniikan merkitystä voi havainnollistaa hyvin liikennepoliisilla. Liikennepoliisi on sellainen historiallinen ilmiö kuin ihminen, joka seisoi keskellä risteystä, usein korotetussa pömpelissä, ja päätti, kuka menee ja kuka seisoo. Sieltä pömpelistä näki autojen kattojen yli niin, että oli mahdollista tehdä havaintoja siitä, mistä päin ja kuinka paljon tuli autoja, busseja ja ratikoita.

Liikennepoliisijärjestelmässä on erittäin yksinkertaista järjestää ratikalle liikenne-etuus. Raitiovaunu ilmaisee olemassaolollaan liikennepoliisin silmille, että se on tulossa. Liikennepoliisi sitten pysäyttää raitiotieradan poikki kulkevan liikenteen ja järjestää niin, että raitiovaunun edessä olevat autot saadaan pois. Ja jo etäältä poliisi voi viittoa ratikalle, että antaa tulla vain. Ihan samalla tavalla kuin liikennepoliisi viittoo autoillekin, vaikka ne olisivat kaukana risteyksestä. Rivakampi viittominen on vielä viesti kehotuksesta kiirehtiä, että liikenne kokonaisuutena sujuu.

Liikennepoliisit olivat puhtaasti paikallisia älykkäitä liikenteen ohjaajia. Heillä ei ollut eivätkä he tarvinneet tietoa kaupungin kaikista risteyksistä. Jos näköetäisyydellä oli toinen liikennepoliisin ohjaama risteys, niin siitä saattoi tehdä havaintoja ja ottaa ne huomioon. Mutta miksi pitäisikään tietää Postitalolla, mitä tapahtuu Hakaniemessä.

Liikennevalot ovat jo pitkään toimineet jotakuinkin samalla periaatteella. Henkilöautotkin osataan tunnistaa ja lähestyviin kulkuvälineisiin voidaan siten reagoida. Tarvittava logiikka ei ole niin kummallista, etteivät varsinkaan ohjelmoitavat logiikat sitä hallitsisi. Kun sen hallitsivat varsin hyvin jo releetkin. Mutta se, annettiinko lähestyvälle ratikalle vihreätä vai ei, on jo liikennepoliisin ajoista lähtien ollut arvovalinta: jos liikennepoliisilla on ohje päästää ratikka aina kun se tulee, niin ratikka pääsee. Mutta jos ohje on, että aina ensin autot, niin sitten eivät ratikat pääse. Ihan sama keskitetyllä tekoälyjärjstelmälläkin.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Millä määrin on perusteltua että ruuhka-aikaan Munkkeihin kestää 40 minuuttia? Samassa ajassa pääsee Kirkkonummelle ja Hyvinkäälle. Jopa Oopperalle kestää 20 minuuttia, kun Itäkeskukseen pääsee 15 minuutissa. On ratikoilla omat kaistat ja liikennevaloetuudet, mutta keskinopeus sen kuin laskee vuosi vuodelta.

Töölön suunta etenkin tarvitsee paremmat yhteydet.

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin raitioliikenteen keskeinen ongelma on liikenneolosuhteet. Ehdottamasi keskitetty liikennevalojen ohjausjärjestelmä on ainoa vaihtoehto, jolla liikennevaloetuudet saadaan toimimaan nykyliikennöinnillä nykyisissä olosuhteissa. 
> 
> ....
> 
> Ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto on kehittää raitioliikennettä alkaen ihan toisaalta. Jos kehittäminen annetaan muille kuin hölmöläisille, liikenteessä siirrytään isompiin yksiköihin siellä missä on mahdollisuus, käytännössä pariajoon, raitioliikenteelle pyhitetään omat riittävän leveät kaistat, siirrytään syväuraisiin vaihteisiin, Töölön läpi rakennetaan toiset kiskot ja linjoja järkeistetään niin, että ruuhkaristeyksissä ajetaan mahdollisimman paljon läpi, käännytään mahdollisimman vähän vasemmalle. Sen jälkeen aataminaikaiset liikennevalot voidaan ohjelmoida kiinteästi, eikä yksikään vaunu seiso punaisissa kuin poikkeustapauksissa.


Ehdottamasi muutokset ovat  kannatettavia. On kuitenkin huomattava, että niiden toteuttaminen ei vielä ratkaise raitioliikenteen ruuhkautumisongelmia. Eri linjoja on Helsingissä niin paljon, että vuorojakin pitää olla paljon, jos halutaan palvella hyvin nykyisiä raitioliikenteen pääkäyttäjäryhmiä. Lisäksi raitioliikenteessä on linjojen lisäämispaineita (esimerkiksi Laajasalo, Kalasatama) samaan aikaan kun nykyisiä linjoja on kovin vaikea lopettaa uusien tieltä. 

Kun vielä Helsingin raitioliikenteen kysyntä kohdistuu ainakin Pisaran valmistumiseen asti hyvin voimakkaasti rautatieaseman seudulle ja hiljaisempien raitiolinjojen korvaaminen busseilla ei vaikuta kovin suositulta, minusta vaikuttaa, että Helsingissä on tulevaisuudessakin kriittisillä reiteillä, pysäkeillä ja risteyksissä yksi vuorotiheydeltään maailman vilkkaimmin liikennöityjä raitioverkkoja. 

Raitioliikenteen kehittämisessä pitää toki edetä parantamalla monia eri kipupisteitä, mutta minusta keskitytyn liikennevalohallinnan ja keskitetyn ja automatisoidun liikenteenohjauksen mahdollisuuksia ei kannata aliarvioida. "Kyllä vanhakin tekniikka riittää" - ajattelun kannatus on vielä yllättävämpää huomioon ottaen liikennevaloetuuksien ja liikenteenohjauksen nykytilan. 

Toki maailmallakin on vanhallakin tekniikalla toimivia järjestelmiä, raitiolinjoilla on toki usein paljon löysemmät vuorovälit, vähemmän pahoja risteyksiä ja mikä olennaista, nuo ulkomailla toimivat vanhat liikennevalojärjestelmät on usein kerralla suunniteltu ja rakennettu toimiviksi. Helsingin liikennevalojärjestelmä taas on raitiovaunujen etuuksien toteuttamisen kannalta rakentunut hiljalleen ja osin sattumanvaraisestikin ilman että raitioliikenteen etuuksien toteuttamismahdollsuudet olisivat olleet suunnittelun lähtökohta. Lopputuloksena on Helsingin epäyhtenäinen vaikeasti hallittava ja ohjelmoitava liikennevalojärjestelmä, jossa sitten järjestetään etuuksia vaihtelevalla menestyksellä. Toki aina voidaan toivoa että erilaisilla kikka- tai purkkavirityksillä nykyjärjestelmästä saadaan enemmän irti, mutta siinä tulee nopeasti rajat vastaan. 

Paljon parempi lähtökohta on korvata nykyinen liikennevalojen hallintajärjestelmä uudella, joka on yhtenäinen, yhteensopiva ja mikä tärkeintä suunniteltu raitioliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen liikenteenohjauksen tarpeet huomioon ottavaksi. Toki liikennevaloja pitää kehittää katupätkittäin, ei kaikkia valoja voi kerralla uusia tai päivittää, mutta minusta olennaista on saada aikaan muutos suunnittelu- ja toteutustavassa, niin että uudet investoinnit kohdistuvat raitioliikenteen kannalta mahdollisimman hyvin ja niin että tavoitetila on selvä. Päätavoitteena pitää minusta olla uudistaa verkkoa rakentamalla vanhoista ongelmapätkistä hyvin toimivia raitiotiepätkiä. Vanhat huonosti toimivat järjestelmät on syytä uusia tai perusteellisesti päivittää sen sijaan että yritetään tehdä vain pieniä parannuksia.  Samalla on syytä siirtyä vaiheittain keskitettyyn liikennevalojen ohjaukseen sekä hyödyntämään nykyaikaisten raitio- ja bussiliikenteen ohjausjärjestelmien mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ehdottamasi muutokset ovat  kannatettavia. On kuitenkin huomattava, että niiden toteuttaminen ei vielä ratkaise raitioliikenteen ruuhkautumisongelmia. Eri linjoja on Helsingissä niin paljon, että vuorojakin pitää olla paljon, jos halutaan palvella hyvin nykyisiä raitioliikenteen pääkäyttäjäryhmiä. Lisäksi raitioliikenteessä on linjojen lisäämispaineita (esimerkiksi Laajasalo, Kalasatama) samaan aikaan kun nykyisiä linjoja on kovin vaikea lopettaa uusien tieltä. 
> 
> Kun vielä Helsingin raitioliikenteen kysyntä kohdistuu ainakin Pisaran valmistumiseen asti hyvin voimakkaasti rautatieaseman seudulle ja hiljaisempien raitiolinjojen korvaaminen busseilla ei vaikuta kovin suositulta, minusta vaikuttaa, että Helsingissä on tulevaisuudessakin kriittisillä reiteillä, pysäkeillä ja risteyksissä yksi vuorotiheydeltään maailman vilkkaimmin liikennöityjä raitioverkkoja.


Olisiko tälle:"maailman vilkkaimmin liikennöityjä raitioverkkoja" -väitteelle mahdollista saada lähdettä?




> Raitioliikenteen kehittämisessä pitää toki edetä parantamalla monia eri kipupisteitä, mutta minusta keskitytyn liikennevalohallinnan ja keskitetyn ja automatisoidun liikenteenohjauksen mahdollisuuksia ei kannata aliarvioida. "Kyllä vanhakin tekniikka riittää" - ajattelun kannatus on vielä yllättävämpää huomioon ottaen liikennevaloetuuksien ja liikenteenohjauksen nykytilan.


Tälläisissä tilanteessa on yleensä kaksi mahdollisuutta: A) Joko nykytekniikan mahdollisuuksia arvostelevilla (tässä tapauksessa sinulla) on paras tieto (erityisesti tällä foorumilla) liikennevalojen ohjausperiaatteiden ja tekniikan nykytilasta. Tai sitten B) Nykytekniikan puolustajilla on paremmat tiedot liikennevalo-ohjauksesta, kun he esittävät että ongelmat ovat lainsäädännössä ja laintulkinnassa ja ohjelmointiperiaatteissa, eikä niinkään tekniikassa.




> Toki maailmallakin on vanhallakin tekniikalla toimivia järjestelmiä, raitiolinjoilla on toki usein paljon löysemmät vuorovälit, vähemmän pahoja risteyksiä ja mikä olennaista, nuo ulkomailla toimivat vanhat liikennevalojärjestelmät on usein kerralla suunniteltu ja rakennettu toimiviksi. Helsingin liikennevalojärjestelmä taas on raitiovaunujen etuuksien toteuttamisen kannalta rakentunut hiljalleen ja osin sattumanvaraisestikin ilman että raitioliikenteen etuuksien toteuttamismahdollsuudet olisivat olleet suunnittelun lähtökohta. Lopputuloksena on Helsingin epäyhtenäinen vaikeasti hallittava ja ohjelmoitava liikennevalojärjestelmä, jossa sitten järjestetään etuuksia vaihtelevalla menestyksellä. Toki aina voidaan toivoa että erilaisilla kikka- tai purkkavirityksillä nykyjärjestelmästä saadaan enemmän irti, mutta siinä tulee nopeasti rajat vastaan.


Nyt täytyy erottaa mistä puhutaan. Puhutaanko sellaisesta järjestelmästä, jolla isolla investoinnilla ja monimutkaisella järjestelmällä saadaan autoliikenteen välityskyky maksimoitua samalla kun saadaan joukkoliikenteelle kaikenlaisia älykkäitä etuuksia?

Vai puhutaanko järjestelyistä, joiden avulla saadaan raitioliikenne kulkemaan pysähtymättä pysäkiltä toiselle isojen risteysten (Lasipalatsi, Erottaja, Kauppatori, Hakaniemi, Kurvi, Paavalin kirkko, Arabian kauppakeskus, Mäkelänkatu-Koskelantie, Uintikeskus, Eläintarhan Neste, Apollonkatu, Ooppera, Tullinpuomi, Munkkiniemen aukio, Meklu-Itämerenkatu) välillä? Ja jossa vaunuja seisotetaan tarvittava aika näiden isojen risteysten yhteydessä olevilla pysäkeillä, jotta niille voidaan taas järjestää esteetön kulku seuraavalle pysäkeille ja edelleen seuraavaan "isoon" risteykseen. Vaunun seisonta-aika olisi toisin sanoen jotain 30-60 sekunnin väliltä risteyksestä ja ajosuunnasta riippuen ja sisältäen oletuksen että tuo 30 s pysäkkiaika (tai mikä valitaankaan minimiajaksi) on riittävä noin 98-99 % vuoroista.

Tuollainen "supertekoälyllä" varustettu alueohjausjärjestelmä (mistä käsittääkseni puhut) olisi hyvinkin tarpeellinen, kun yritetään optimoida enemmän tai vähemmän satunnaisesti kuhunkin risteykseen saapuvan autoliikenteen välityskykyä koko kaupungin tai kaupunginosan tasolla. Ja kuten sanoit, niin sillä voitaisiin myös toteuttaa dynaamisia etuuksia, jotka huomioivat vaunujen aikataulussa kulkemisen ja jonka avulla voidaan toteuttaa linjojen keskinäistä priorisointia tarvittaessa jopa kellonajasta riippuen.

Mutta paljon yksinkertaisimmilla, helpommin käyttöönotettavilla ja luultavasti jopa edullisimmilla järjestelyillä voidaan korjata nykyjärjestelmän pahimmat puutteet. Näitä ovat:

* Pysäkkien päissä olevat suojatievalot on saatava kehitetyn Varova-ohjauksen mukaisiksi, jossa raitiotien ylittävä osuus ohjataan itsenäisesti suhteessa ajoradan ylittäviin suojateihin ja jalankulkijoille ei näytetä ollenkaan vihreää raitiotien yli. Näihin tarvittaisiin myös jonkinlainen logiikka siihen, että miten toimitaan kun kaksi vaunua saapuu lyhyen ajan sisällä suojatielle. Näytetäänkö väliaika punaista jalankulkijoille, vai pysäytetäänkö toinen vaunu hetkeksi?

* Peräkkäin ajavien vaunujen keskinäistä järjestystä ei pystytä nykyään tunnistamaan luotettavasti. Hyvä esimerkki on Hämeentie Mäkelänkadun ja Helsinginkadun välillä, jossa kaupunkiin päin tultaessa pitäisi pystyä heti Mäkelänkadun risteyksen jälkeen tunnistamaan vaunun linja ja sekä tilaamaan vihreä Helsinginkadun risteykseen oikelle hetkelle ja kääntämään vaihde valmiiksi. Tai ainakin viemään nämä nämä pyynnöt puskuriin, jos tällä raideosuudella on jo toinen vaunu. Vaihteiden automaattinen kääntöjärjestelmä pystyisi toteuttamaan tämän, mutta ilmeisesti HKL edelleen taistelee sen kanssa, että vaihteen päällä tai vieressä kulkevan autoliikenteen aiheuttama tärinä tai routanousut aiheuttavat kaapelien irtoilua.

* Helsingistä puuttuu esiopastinjärjestelmä, jonka avulla raitiovaununkuljettajaa voitaisiin sekä kehottaa lähtemään, että kehottaa jäämään pysäkille sen mukaan mikä valo vaunulle tulisi palamaan seuraavassa risteyksessä vaunun tullessa sinne. Tässä on tarkoituksena enemmänkin energiansäästö kuin varsinaisesti liikenteen nopeuttaminen. Samoin "Laitahan ovet kiinni"-valo olisi hyödyllinen pysäkeille. Nuo esiopastimet tosin vaativat sen, että valojen tila pitää tietää (ja pystyä päättämään) muutaman sekunnin etukäteen.

* Raitioliikenteen kuittausilmaisut pitää saada yhtä tarkoiksi ja idioottivarmoiksi kuin pyynnöt. Tällä säästetään kalliita sekuntteja liikennevalokierrosta.

* Kuljettajalipunmyynti ja nykyinen yleinen 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus vaihteissa ja raideristeyksissä aiheuttavat aivan tarpeetonta hajontaa ajoaikoihin, ja vaikeuttavat siten tehokkaiden passiivisten etuuksien toteuttamista.

Tuollaisen megajärjestelmän käyttöönotto sitoo aina paljon resursseja ja sisältää paljon riskejä ja kuitenkin vaatii myös sellaista suunnittelutyötä, jota myös tässä kevyemmässä vaihtoehdossa tehdään.

Minun nähdäkseni perustyö on joka tapauksessa tehtävä suunnittelupöydällä ja vasta sen jälkeen valitaan tarvittava laitteisto, kun tarvittava toiminnallisuus on tiedossa. Edellytyksenä onnistuneelle suunnittelulle on, että sekä pysäkkiajat että vaunujen kulkuajat pysäkkien välillä saadaan 98-99 prosenttisesti vakioitua tietyn maksimin alle, koska maksiminopeutta hitaammin voidaan aina ajaa. Minusta sinun näkökulmasi pohjautuu satunnaisesti autoliikenteen seassa kulkeviin joukkoliikennevälineisiin.




> Paljon parempi lähtökohta on korvata nykyinen liikennevalojen hallintajärjestelmä uudella, joka on yhtenäinen, yhteensopiva ja mikä tärkeintä suunniteltu raitioliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen liikenteenohjauksen tarpeet huomioon ottavaksi. Toki liikennevaloja pitää kehittää katupätkittäin, ei kaikkia valoja voi kerralla uusia tai päivittää, mutta minusta olennaista on saada aikaan muutos suunnittelu- ja toteutustavassa, niin että uudet investoinnit kohdistuvat raitioliikenteen kannalta mahdollisimman hyvin ja niin että tavoitetila on selvä. Päätavoitteena pitää minusta olla uudistaa verkkoa rakentamalla vanhoista ongelmapätkistä hyvin toimivia raitiotiepätkiä. Vanhat huonosti toimivat järjestelmät on syytä uusia tai perusteellisesti päivittää sen sijaan että yritetään tehdä vain pieniä parannuksia.  Samalla on syytä siirtyä vaiheittain keskitettyyn liikennevalojen ohjaukseen sekä hyödyntämään nykyaikaisten raitio- ja bussiliikenteen ohjausjärjestelmien mahdollisuuksia.


Perimmäisistä tavoitteista emme välttämättä ole kauhean eri mieltä. Sen sijaan suurempi erimielisyys taitaa olla siitä, että mitä seuraavan viiden vuoden aikana pitäisi tehdä?

----------


## petteri

> Nyt täytyy erottaa mistä puhutaan. Puhutaanko sellaisesta järjestelmästä, jolla isolla investoinnilla ja monimutkaisella järjestelmällä saadaan autoliikenteen välityskyky maksimoitua samalla kun saadaan joukkoliikenteelle kaikenlaisia älykkäitä etuuksia?


Minusta tarvitaan järjestelmä, joka maksimoi liikenteen välityskyvyn. Älykkäät liikennejärjestelmät lisäävät liikenneverkon kapasiteettia merkittävästi ainakin simulaatioiden mukaan. Parantuva liikenteen välityskyky voidaan sitten ulosmitata vaikka sujuvampana joukkoliikenteenä tai parempana autoliikenteen välityskykynä. Ei siihen tekninen järjestelmä ota kantaa, vaan se on arvovalinta.




> Vai puhutaanko järjestelyistä, joiden avulla saadaan raitioliikenne kulkemaan pysähtymättä pysäkiltä toiselle isojen risteysten (Lasipalatsi, Erottaja, Kauppatori, Hakaniemi, Kurvi, Paavalin kirkko, Arabian kauppakeskus, Mäkelänkatu-Koskelantie, Uintikeskus, Eläintarhan Neste, Apollonkatu, Ooppera, Tullinpuomi, Munkkiniemen aukio, Meklu-Itämerenkatu) välillä? Ja jossa vaunuja seisotetaan tarvittava aika näiden isojen risteysten yhteydessä olevilla pysäkeillä, jotta niille voidaan taas järjestää esteetön kulku seuraavalle pysäkeille ja edelleen seuraavaan "isoon" risteykseen. Vaunun seisonta-aika olisi toisin sanoen jotain 30-60 sekunnin väliltä risteyksestä ja ajosuunnasta riippuen ja sisältäen oletuksen että tuo 30 s pysäkkiaika (tai mikä valitaankaan minimiajaksi) on riittävä noin 98-99 % vuoroista.


Tämä on yksi tehtävä, jonka mukaan älykästä täliikennejärjestelmää voidaan suunnitella ja käskeä toteuttamaan. Toki erilaiset fyysiset rajoitukset pysyvät eli kaikki ei välttämättä onnistu.




> Tuollainen "supertekoälyllä" varustettu alueohjausjärjestelmä (mistä käsittääkseni puhut) olisi hyvinkin tarpeellinen, kun yritetään optimoida enemmän tai vähemmän satunnaisesti kuhunkin risteykseen saapuvan autoliikenteen välityskykyä koko kaupungin tai kaupunginosan tasolla. Ja kuten sanoit, niin sillä voitaisiin myös toteuttaa dynaamisia etuuksia, jotka huomioivat vaunujen aikataulussa kulkemisen ja jonka avulla voidaan toteuttaa linjojen keskinäistä priorisointia tarvittaessa jopa kellonajasta riippuen.
> 
> Mutta paljon yksinkertaisimmilla, helpommin käyttöönotettavilla ja luultavasti jopa edullisimmilla järjestelyillä voidaan korjata nykyjärjestelmän pahimmat puutteet.


Miksi korjata vain pahimpia ongelmia kun nyt on mahdollista ottaa teknologiahyppy tehokkaampaan liikennejärjestelmään?




> * Pysäkkien päissä olevat suojatievalot on saatava kehitetyn Varova-ohjauksen mukaisiksi, jossa raitiotien ylittävä osuus ohjataan itsenäisesti suhteessa ajoradan ylittäviin suojateihin ja jalankulkijoille ei näytetä ollenkaan vihreää raitiotien yli. Näihin tarvittaisiin myös jonkinlainen logiikka siihen, että miten toimitaan kun kaksi vaunua saapuu lyhyen ajan sisällä suojatielle. Näytetäänkö väliaika punaista jalankulkijoille, vai pysäytetäänkö toinen vaunu hetkeksi?
> 
> * Peräkkäin ajavien vaunujen keskinäistä järjestystä ei pystytä nykyään tunnistamaan luotettavasti. Hyvä esimerkki on Hämeentie Mäkelänkadun ja Helsinginkadun välillä, jossa kaupunkiin päin tultaessa pitäisi pystyä heti Mäkelänkadun risteyksen jälkeen tunnistamaan vaunun linja ja sekä tilaamaan vihreä Helsinginkadun risteykseen oikelle hetkelle ja kääntämään vaihde valmiiksi. Tai ainakin viemään nämä nämä pyynnöt puskuriin, jos tällä raideosuudella on jo toinen vaunu. Vaihteiden automaattinen kääntöjärjestelmä pystyisi toteuttamaan tämän, mutta ilmeisesti HKL edelleen taistelee sen kanssa, että vaihteen päällä tai vieressä kulkevan autoliikenteen aiheuttama tärinä tai routanousut aiheuttavat kaapelien irtoilua.
> 
> * Helsingistä puuttuu esiopastinjärjestelmä, jonka avulla raitiovaununkuljettajaa voitaisiin sekä kehottaa lähtemään, että kehottaa jäämään pysäkille sen mukaan mikä valo vaunulle tulisi palamaan seuraavassa risteyksessä vaunun tullessa sinne. Tässä on tarkoituksena enemmänkin energiansäästö kuin varsinaisesti liikenteen nopeuttaminen. Samoin "Laitahan ovet kiinni"-valo olisi hyödyllinen pysäkeille. Nuo esiopastimet tosin vaativat sen, että valojen tila pitää tietää (ja pystyä päättämään) muutaman sekunnin etukäteen.
> 
> * Raitioliikenteen kuittausilmaisut pitää saada yhtä tarkoiksi ja idioottivarmoiksi kuin pyynnöt. Tällä säästetään kalliita sekuntteja liikennevalokierrosta.


Näistä tavoitteista voin olla pitkälti samaa mieltä. Itse vain näen että monet ratkaisut on järkevämpi toteuttaa ohjelmallisesti serveripohjaisella tekniikalla joukkoliikenteen liikenteenohjausjärjestelmän ja liikennevalojärjestelmän yhteispelillä. Esimerkiksi esiopastinjärjestelmä voi olla joko fyysinen liikennevalojärjestelmä tai sitten se voidaan vaan näyttää kuljettajalle reaaliajassa ohjaamossa olevalta näytöltä. Ohjelmallisissa ratkaisuissa on se suuri etu, että niitä on paljon helpompi kehittää.




> Minun nähdäkseni perustyö on joka tapauksessa tehtävä suunnittelupöydällä ja vasta sen jälkeen valitaan tarvittava laitteisto, kun tarvittava toiminnallisuus on tiedossa. Edellytyksenä onnistuneelle suunnittelulle on, että sekä pysäkkiajat että vaunujen kulkuajat pysäkkien välillä saadaan 98-99 prosenttisesti vakioitua tietyn maksimin alle, koska maksiminopeutta hitaammin voidaan aina ajaa. Minusta sinun näkökulmasi pohjautuu satunnaisesti autoliikenteen seassa kulkeviin joukkoliikennevälineisiin.


Perussuunnittelu on toki tehtävä, mutta valittavien järjestelmien ja ratkaisujen pitää olla niin joustavia ja monikäyttöisiä, että järjestelmää voidaan laajentaa ja ottaa käyttöön kaikki uuden tekniikan mahdollisuudet.

----------


## Ketorin

En näe mitään ongelmaa vanhanaikaisien liikennevalojen säilyttämisessä, vaikka käytetäisiinkin jotain koneoppimisalgoritmia optimoimaan liikennevalojen toimintaa, tyyliin jotain vahvistusoppimiseen perustuvaa.  Järjestelmä toki toimii heikommin kuin voisi toimia, mutta valoja voidaan päivittää etäohjattavaksi sitä mukaa kun ne muutenkin vanhenevat. Asiaa on tutkittu paljon, tekniikka tunnetaan ja osaavia ihmisiä on; valmiista sovelluksista, jotka voisi Helsinkiin vain ostaa, en mitenkään voi tietää.

Suurin ongelma joka tapauksessa täydellisen epäonnistumisen (ei saada aikaan samaa välityskykyä kuin käsin säädetyssä järjestelmässä) lisäksi ovat varmana poliitikot, jotka näkevät punaista sanojen "oppiva algoritmi" ja "epädeterministinen" kohdalla ja koko hommaa ei koskaan päästä kokeilemaan, edes pienessä mittakaavassa.

Sinänsä tämä olisi mainio hanke Helsingin yliopiston tietojenkäsittelytieteenlaitoksen kanssa tehtäväksi.

----------


## petteri

> Suurin ongelma joka tapauksessa täydellisen epäonnistumisen (ei saada aikaan samaa välityskykyä kuin käsin säädetyssä järjestelmässä) lisäksi ovat varmana poliitikot, jotka näkevät punaista sanojen "oppiva algoritmi" ja "epädeterministinen" kohdalla ja koko hommaa ei koskaan päästä kokeilemaan, edes pienessä mittakaavassa.


Kyse on osin myös asenteesta ja taloudellisista resursseista. 200000 euron tekoälyprojekti, jossa vain yritetään vähän integroida jotain vanhoja systeemejä yhteen on lähes tuomittu epäonnistumaan.

10 miljoonan euron projekti, jossa on tavoitteena tehdä Helsingistä älyliikenteen johtava metropoli ja jossa sitten pistetään vaikka kaikki liikennevalot joltain katupätkältä uusiksi ja asennetaan joka ratikkaan uutta tekniikkaa on onnistumismahdollisuuksiltaan ihan eri luokkaa.

----------


## sebastin

Kaikki rakastavat ratikoita, mutta systeemi ei merkittävästi parannu erilaisilla säädöillä ja uudistuksilla. Raitiojärjestelmää voi kehittää vaikka kuinka, ja lisätä linjoja linjojen perään, tiheämmillä vuoroväleilläkin. Makso mitä makso? 

Se mitä Stadin spårajärjestelmästä voidaan vielä kiskoa irti ei kuitenkaan ratkaise monia ongelmia.

Niitä ovat mm.
- Valtion rataverkon länsi-puoleiset raitioradat/linjat eivät missään määrin merkittävästi vedä liikennettä läntisessä kantakaupungissa, eivätkä sieltä taikka sinne.
- Läntisen kantakaupungin linjat ovat alimitoitettuja merkittävästi verrattuna itäiseen kantakaupunkiin, tosin kummassakaan ei hyödynnetä raitioverkon aitoja hyötyjä täydessä potentiaalissa.
- Raitiolinjat- ja tiet ovat mutkaisia, kapea-alaisia, hitaita, riittämättömiä
- Mikään Helsingin raitioverkolle mahdollisesti viritettävä systeemi ei linjamuutoksineen ja laajennuksineen sovellu nopeaan esikaupunkiliikkumiseen, esikaupunkien väliseen liikkumiseen, saati niistä keskustaan, ei edes takaisin.

Keskustatunneli ei ole ainoa ratkaisu jolla raitioverkon tilaa voidaan hieman kohentaa. 

On myös toinen keskustatunnelin mahdollisuus - pikaraitioverkolle.

Ja se tiedetään kaupungin virastoissa. Kuitenkin poliittiset teot ovat korulaiseita. Autoilu ruokkii taloutta, ja on siksi priorisoitu.

Laaja pikaraitioverkosto keskus-tunnelilla voisi tuoda raiteita ei vain pääkaupunkiseudulle, myös muualle Etelä-Suomeen. Mutta tietenkin pääkaupunkiseudun kunnissa aloittaen: Suunnilleen Laajasalo ] Kruunuhaka - Erottaja - Kamppi - Töölö - Meilahti - Munkit> ] Pasila - Käpylä> ] Kumpula - Viikki linjoilla.

Tällä hetkellä meno on edelleen sellainen että rataa luvataan Laajasaloon, mutta käy kuten muutaman muunkin paikan, kuten Viikin, kanssa - ettei raiteita koskaan tule. Sikäli kun autoilu (ja bussit) heitetään pöydältä, tiedetään että luvatut raiteet eivät toteudu ilman raitioverkon kantakaupungin tunnelia, ns. "Töölön metroa".

Mutta jos Helsinki tekee helpomman, nopeamman ja halvemman ratkaisun kuin "Töölön metro", ilkeät katsoisi että se on julkilausuma siitä että Helsingin metro eli itä- ja länsimetro on täysi moka. Sellaista ajattelua edistävät monet tänne kirjoittelevat 'raitiofanaatikot', jotka eivät taivu tunneliin, mutta myöskin aiheuttaen katastrofaalisuutta ja pattitilannetta koko Helsingin ja pääkaupunkiseudun kaikkeen liikenteeseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta jos Helsinki tekee helpomman, nopeamman ja halvemman ratkaisun kuin "Töölön metro", ilkeät katsoisi että se on julkilausuma siitä että Helsingin metro eli itä- ja länsimetro on täysi moka.


Niinhän se onkin. Ei siihen tarvita mitään ratikkafanaatikkoja tietämään, että miljardi meni aika hukkaan, ja vielä lisää tuhlausta on tiedossa mm. automatisaation muodossa. Peruskoulun neljännen luokan matematiikka ja vähän gorillaa enemmän älyä päässä riittää siihen.

Jos Helsinki tekisi sen helpo*i*mman, nopeamman ja halv*i*mman ratkaisun, eli kehittäisi maanpäällistä raitioverkkoa pikaraitiotieksi, ja jatkaisi linjoja reilusti kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle, on selvää, että metromokailut joutuisivat vielä huonompaan valoon. Laajasalon ratikka, runkolinjat 500 ja 550 jne. muuttaisivat koko joukkoliikenneajattelun pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Minusta tarvitaan järjestelmä, joka maksimoi liikenteen välityskyvyn. Älykkäät liikennejärjestelmät lisäävät liikenneverkon kapasiteettia merkittävästi ainakin simulaatioiden mukaan. Parantuva liikenteen välityskyky voidaan sitten ulosmitata vaikka sujuvampana joukkoliikenteenä tai parempana autoliikenteen välityskykynä. Ei siihen tekninen järjestelmä ota kantaa, vaan se on arvovalinta.


Kivahan tuollainen järjestelmä olisi, mutta edelleenkin se ei ole välttämätön jotta Helsingin raitioliikennettä saataisiin merkittävästi tehostettua. Jos joku pystyy todistamaan että on, seison korjattuna.




> Tämä on yksi tehtävä, jonka mukaan älykästä täliikennejärjestelmää voidaan suunnitella ja käskeä toteuttamaan. Toki erilaiset fyysiset rajoitukset pysyvät eli kaikki ei välttämättä onnistu.





> Miksi korjata vain pahimpia ongelmia kun nyt on mahdollista ottaa teknologiahyppy tehokkaampaan liikennejärjestelmään?


Mitä yksinkertaisemmin ja modulaarisemmin järjestelmä toteutetaan, sitä A) Nopeammin saadaan yhtään mitään aikaiseksi ja B) Sitä varmemmin päästään tavoiteajassa ja -hinnassa haluttuun lopputulokseen. En minä varsinaisesti tuota uutta liikenteenohjausjärjestelmää vastusta, pelkään vaan että siinä menee 10 vuotta, ennen kuin mitään toimivaa saadaan aikaiseksi. Sen sijaan esim. Munkkiniemen aukion esiopastin olisi luultavasti toteutettavissa siinä ajassa, kun Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöstä varmistutaan järjestelyn juridisista kysymyksistä ja tarvittaessa saadaan poikkeuslupa tälle.




> Näistä tavoitteista voin olla pitkälti samaa mieltä. Itse vain näen että monet ratkaisut on järkevämpi toteuttaa ohjelmallisesti serveripohjaisella tekniikalla joukkoliikenteen liikenteenohjausjärjestelmän ja liikennevalojärjestelmän yhteispelillä. Esimerkiksi esiopastinjärjestelmä voi olla joko fyysinen liikennevalojärjestelmä tai sitten se voidaan vaan näyttää kuljettajalle reaaliajassa ohjaamossa olevalta näytöltä. Ohjelmallisissa ratkaisuissa on se suuri etu, että niitä on paljon helpompi kehittää.


Tämä vaatisi luultavasti runsaasti uutta tuotekehitystä ja pahimmillaan olisi samanlainen katastrofi kuin automaattimetrohanke tai terveydenhuollon tietojärjestelmäprojekti. Sen sijaan voisin kuvitella, että noihin mainitsemiini esiopastimiin olisi esim. Siemensiltä valmista rautaa saatavissa.

----------


## Lamuski

> Mitä yksinkertaisemmin ja modulaarisemmin järjestelmä toteutetaan, sitä A) Nopeammin saadaan yhtään mitään aikaiseksi ja B) Sitä varmemmin päästään tavoiteajassa ja -hinnassa haluttuun lopputulokseen. En minä varsinaisesti tuota uutta liikenteenohjausjärjestelmää vastusta, pelkään vaan että siinä menee 10 vuotta, ennen kuin mitään toimivaa saadaan aikaiseksi. Sen sijaan esim. Munkkiniemen aukion esiopastin olisi luultavasti toteutettavissa siinä ajassa, kun Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöstä varmistutaan järjestelyn juridisista kysymyksistä ja tarvittaessa saadaan poikkeuslupa tälle.



Millainen esiopastin Munkkiniemeen on suunnitteilla?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> * Helsingistä puuttuu esiopastinjärjestelmä, jonka avulla raitiovaununkuljettajaa voitaisiin sekä kehottaa lähtemään, että kehottaa jäämään pysäkille sen mukaan mikä valo vaunulle tulisi palamaan seuraavassa risteyksessä vaunun tullessa sinne. Tässä on tarkoituksena enemmänkin energiansäästö kuin varsinaisesti liikenteen nopeuttaminen. Samoin "Laitahan ovet kiinni"-valo olisi hyödyllinen pysäkeille. Nuo esiopastimet tosin vaativat sen, että valojen tila pitää tietää (ja pystyä päättämään) muutaman sekunnin etukäteen.





> Millainen esiopastin Munkkiniemeen on suunnitteilla?


Ei sinne taida virallisesti tällä hetkellä olla suunnitteilla mitään, mutta saksalaisten raitiotieopastinjärjestelmän pohjalta olen ideoinut sinne tuollaista esiopastinta, josta mainitsin viimeistä edellisessä viestissäni.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mitä yksinkertaisemmin ja modulaarisemmin järjestelmä toteutetaan, sitä A) Nopeammin saadaan yhtään mitään aikaiseksi ja B) Sitä varmemmin päästään tavoiteajassa ja -hinnassa haluttuun lopputulokseen. En minä varsinaisesti tuota uutta liikenteenohjausjärjestelmää vastusta, pelkään vaan että siinä menee 10 vuotta, ennen kuin mitään toimivaa saadaan aikaiseksi. Sen sijaan esim. Munkkiniemen aukion esiopastin olisi luultavasti toteutettavissa siinä ajassa, kun Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöstä varmistutaan järjestelyn juridisista kysymyksistä ja tarvittaessa saadaan poikkeuslupa tälle.


Juuri tästä syystä tarvitaan kehityspolkuja. Siis suunnitelma, joissa yhtä hyvin määritellään, mitä viime kädessä halutaan saada aikaiseksi, kuin mitä pitäisi ja voisi tehdä heti tässä ja nyt sekä askeleet näiden välillä. Ja myös ihmisiä, tai ainakin yksi ihminen, joka alkaisi miettimään näitä kumpaakin asiaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ehkä keskustelu Helsingin raitioteiden nopeuttamista voidaan pikku hiljaa lopettaa tarpeettomana lopettaa.

KSV tahtoo Manskulle uuden suojatien. On tehty oikein simulointi, jolla todistellaan, ettei se hidasta raitioliikennettä. Koska luotto virkamiehiin ja heidän simulointeihinsa ei ole kovin korkealla, niin heräsi sitten ajatus, että jospa ihan mitattaisiin niitä valoviiveitä ennen ja jälkeen suojatien tekemisen. Saataisiin sitten ainakin jälkikäteen tietää, simuloiko simulointi todellisuutta vai ei.




> Vastaehdotus, Lovén Jape
> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päättää hyväksyä liikennesuunnitteluosaston piirustuksen 6403-4 mukaisen Mannerheimintien Kolmensepänaukion suojatiesuunnitelman.Lisäksi kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta kehottaa että jatkosuunnittelussa ja suunnitellun suojatien valmistumisen jälkeenkin kiinnitetään erityisesti huomiota raideliikenteen sujuvuuteen risteyksessä.
> 
> Vastaehdotus raukesi, koska sitä ei kannatettu.


Että näin. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsenistä kukaan ei kannattanut Lovénin ehdotusta. Joka ehdotus ei edes velvoita virkamiehistöä mihinkään, kunhan olisi hiukkasen kehottanut ajattelemaan sporiakin. Mutta eihän sellainen sovi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> KSV tahtoo Manskulle uuden suojatien. On tehty oikein simulointi, jolla todistellaan, ettei se hidasta raitioliikennettä. Koska luotto virkamiehiin ja heidän simulointeihinsa ei ole kovin korkealla, niin heräsi sitten ajatus, että jospa ihan mitattaisiin niitä valoviiveitä ennen ja jälkeen suojatien tekemisen. Saataisiin sitten ainakin jälkikäteen tietää, simuloiko simulointi todellisuutta vai ei.


Panin merkille pari viikkoa sitten, kun YLE:ssä oli koko päivän suuri teema ja uutinen, että Helsinkiin tulee uusi suojatie, miten haastateltiin KSV:n liikenneuunnittelijaa. Suurin huoli oli, miten tämä ydinkeskustan suojatie hidastuttaa autoilua. Oli kovasti simuloitu, ettei ainakaan paljon.

Sivistyneissä maissa ydinkeskustaan tehtään kävelyalueita, ei suojateitä. Eikä ole edes uutinen, että tehdään kävelyalue.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Täältä https://kerrokantasi.hel.fi/sturenkatu voi ihmetellä, mitä kivaa liikennesuunnittelijat ovat keksineet seuraavaksi. Aleksis Kiven kadulle, sinne Kimmo Helistön pyörätielle, ei edelleenkään saada ratikkakiskoja, mutta kadun reunoilta erotetaan osuudet fillareille. S-marketin oven edessä olevasta pysäkistä tehdään ratikan kaarresädettä pienentämällä keskikorokepysäkki, korokkeen leveys 1,9 m. Muistelen keskustelleeni suunnittelijoiden kanssa jostakin muusta pysäkistä jonnekin muualle, mutta se oli silloin täysin mahdotonta, koska 2,0 on ehdoton pysäkkikorokkeen minimileveys. No, nyt on ehkä eri keskustelukumppanit ja eri minimit.

Sturenkadun raitiovaunukaistoista tehdään sekakaistat, ratikkapysäkit poistetaan ja tilaa varataan fillarikaistoille. Autojen tila ei pienene. No, Sturenkadulta on toki tarkoitus, ihan sattumalta, lopettaa raitiovaunuliikenne kokonaan, joten mikäs siinä sitten.

----------


## MrArakawa

> KSV tahtoo Manskulle uuden suojatien. On tehty oikein simulointi, jolla todistellaan, ettei se hidasta raitioliikennettä.


Esittelytekstien mukaan uuden suojatien aiheuttaman viiveen sanotaan kuittaantuvan sillä, että Aleksin raitiovaunuille voidaan antaa valo kaksi kertaa kierron aikana. Nykyisestä liikennevalo-ohjelmoinnista tuo toinen ajolupa poistettiin jo useampi vuosi sitten. Nykyisin tilanne on se, että jos muutaman sekunnin mittaisen päävalon pidennystä ei ehdi tilata, joutuu kääntyvä ratikka odottamaan koko valokierron uutta lupaa, vaikka mitään estettä ei ole antaa toista lupaa ennen Manskun suuntaisen autoliikenteen vihreää. Nyt kun tähän rakennetaan uusi suojatie, niin toistovalo onnistuukin. Erittäin mielenkiintoista.




> Täältä https://kerrokantasi.hel.fi/sturenkatu voi ihmetellä, mitä kivaa liikennesuunnittelijat ovat keksineet seuraavaksi. Aleksis Kiven kadulle, sinne Kimmo Helistön pyörätielle, ei edelleenkään saada ratikkakiskoja, mutta kadun reunoilta erotetaan osuudet fillareille.


Aleksis Kiven kadun keskellä sijaitsevan puukujanteen funktio on jatkossa entistäkin omituisempi. Nykyinen pyörätie on sentään risteyksien yli yhtenäinen, mutta jatkossa siellä oleva kävelytie katkeaa jokaisen risteyksen kohdalla. Jalankulkijat tuskin jaksavat liikkua joka kerta kadun laidan kautta, vaan puikkelehtivat sitten vaarallisesti keskellä risteyksiä. 

Kun kerta kiskoja ei tuonne keskelle edelleenkään saa edes Pasilan suuntaan ajettaessa, voisi suunniteltu joukkoliikennekaista olla ihan hyvä kompromissi siinä tapauksessa, että vasemmalle kääntyvät henkilöautot olisi siivottu samalta kaistalta pois (kuten on tehty lähestyttäessä Sturenkadun risteystä Pasilan suunnasta). Isoin ongelma, eli edessä jonottavat henkilöautot, eivät katoa tällä suunnitelmalla.

----------


## PSi

Kuinka paljon nopeutta laskee se, että rataverkko on nykyisin tiukkaa mutkaa väärällään? 



Ratoja on vedetty kaduille, jonne ne ei oikein sovi, kun kadut on kapeita, ja sinne pitää saada kaistat autoille, busseille, polkupyörille ja pysäköidylle autoille. No  jonnekin ne radat täytyy tiestyti vetää, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että ratapuolen suunnitteluosatolla on liian pieniä harppeja. Uusillekin alueille pitää tehdä niin tiukkoja kaarteita, että joko matkanopeus tai matkustusmukavuus kärsii. Onko niin, että kaarrekiskoja ja vaihteita  ostetaan vain tietyn säteisinä paloina, vai mistä tämä kaikki oikein johtuu? Oheisen kuvan puisto myllättin, jotta ulkomaiselle Q-park-yhtiölle saatiin isokokoinen sisäänkäynti puistoon. Jos sisäänkäynnistä olisi tehty vähemmän mahtipontinen, ja olisi otettu huomioon myös raitiolinja, olisi sisäänkäyntiä sieventämällä puistosta voinut lohkaista varmaan sen verran lisää, että ratalinja kuvan pysäkiltä bussin kohdalle olisi voitu vetää lähes viivasuoraksi.

Olisi kiva joskus saada jotain tietoa tuosta ratojen suunnitteluperusteista ja reunaehdoista, joidenka vuoksi rataverkosta pitää suunnitella tiukkoja mutkia ja ahtaita paikkoja täyteen. Sujuvuus ei ole ensisijainen asia  ei ratojen, eikä autojen väylien suunnittelussa. Jos tiedetään että raitiovaunut taipuu 15 metrin säteestä, niin ei kai se pidä olla suunnittelun lähtökohtana? Kun katsoo keskieuroopassa kuvattuja videoita raitiovaunun ohjaamosta tai sen takaa, voi huomata, että pysäkkien välillä voidaan ajaa lujaa myös siksi, että ratalinjat on suorempia kuin Helsingissä. Ehkäpä Raitio-lehteen saataisiin joskus artikkeli aiheesta rataverkon suunnittelu?

pekka

----------


## hylje

Ratikka mahtuu oikein hyvin kapeallekin kadulle. Ratikkakaistat ovat autokaistoja kapeampia. Helsingissä ei ole hirveästi kadunkulmia, jossa 15m kaarresäde jää ahtaaksi.

Ongelma on yksinomaan tuo "kaikkea kaikille, vaikka sitten huonosti"-suunnitteluperiaate. Katuja pitäisi kehdata sorvata leveydestä riippuen jopa vain yhdelle pääliikennemuodolle joka toteutetaan hyvin, ja hoitaa muu liikenne muita reittejä.

----------


## iiko

> Sturenkadun raitiovaunukaistoista tehdään sekakaistat, ratikkapysäkit poistetaan ja tilaa varataan fillarikaistoille. Autojen tila ei pienene. No, Sturenkadulta on toki tarkoitus, ihan sattumalta, lopettaa raitiovaunuliikenne kokonaan, joten mikäs siinä sitten.


Tuo Aleksis Kiven kadun suunnitelma näytti kyllä täysin älyttömältä, sillä minusta se keskellä kulkeva pyörätie on ihan toimiva. Vai ovatko kaikki oppineet jalkakäytäväpyöräilytavoille niin pahasti, etteivät edes suunnittelijat kykene jättämään pyörätietä keskelle katua? Toisekseen Sturenkadullakin on pyörätiet jo ihan valmiina. Mitä tässä oikein halutaan tehdä ja minkä takia? 

Kiskot jättäisin Sturenkadulle jo ihan varayhteyksien takia, jos ne tuon kummallisen linjastouudistuksensa tekevät.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kiskot jättäisin Sturenkadulle jo ihan varayhteyksien takia, jos ne tuon kummallisen linjastouudistuksensa tekevät.


Mahtaakos siellä mennä hallireittejäkin? Jos menee, niin kiskoilla olisi ihan aktiivikäyttöä (ja -tarvetta) jatkuvasti. Pasilan linjojen ja Käpylän ratikan takia Sturenkadun koillispäähän raiteet jäävät joka tapauksessa, koska niiden halli- ja huoltoliikenne tarvitsee sitä yhteyttä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mahtaakos siellä mennä hallireittejäkin? Jos menee, niin kiskoilla olisi ihan aktiivikäyttöä (ja -tarvetta) jatkuvasti. Pasilan linjojen ja Käpylän ratikan takia Sturenkadun koillispäähän raiteet jäävät joka tapauksessa, koska niiden halli- ja huoltoliikenne tarvitsee sitä yhteyttä.


Kolmosen hallireittejä helpottaisi huomattavasti, jos Porvoonkadun ja Sturen risteykseen saisi vaihteet pohjoiseen. HSL on niitä toivonutkin. Mutta eivät ne (tietenkään) näihin suunnitelmiin sisälly, vaikka kuinka myllättäisiin katuja uusiksi.

----------


## HeSa

> Ratikka mahtuu oikein hyvin kapeallekin kadulle. Ratikkakaistat ovat autokaistoja kapeampia. Helsingissä ei ole hirveästi kadunkulmia, jossa 15m kaarresäde jää ahtaaksi.
> 
> Ongelma on yksinomaan tuo "kaikkea kaikille, vaikka sitten huonosti"-suunnitteluperiaate. Katuja pitäisi kehdata sorvata leveydestä riippuen jopa vain yhdelle pääliikennemuodolle joka toteutetaan hyvin, ja hoitaa muu liikenne muita reittejä.


Juuri näin, Helsingin liikennesuunnitelmien periaate näyttää olevan juuri se "kaikkea kaikille, vaikka sitten huonosti ja hitaasti". Tottakai katuja pitäisi suunnitella, leveystä riippuen,  vain yhdelle tai kahdelle pääliikennemuodolle ja siellä missä ratikkaliikennettä on suunniteltu pitäisi vihdoinkin satsata sen sujuvuuden varaan eikä kaikenlaisiin kompromisseihin, varsinkin uusissa kaupunginosissa. Muuten ratikkaliikenteeseen investoidut varat menevät vain kankkulan kaivoon.

----------


## petteri

Modernissa kaupunkisuunnittelussa toki on mahdollista suunnitella kadut yhdelle pääliikennemuodolle. Silloin autoille rakennetaan moottoriteitä ja kokoojakatuja, metroille ja junille omat väylät, ratikalle oma katu ja jalankulkijatkin voidaan erottaa omille väylilleen. Se on lähiöiden liikennesuunnittelua.

Helsingin kantakaupunkia ei kuitenkaan ole suunniteltu noin "edistyksellisesti", vaan kantakaupunki perustuu eri liikennemuotojen yhteiseloon samassa tilassa. Alueella asunnot, kaupat ja muutkin palvelut sijaitsevat katujen varsilla eikä kiinteistöille ole usein pääsyä kuin viereiseltä kadulta. Lähiömaisen, jokaiselle liikennemuodolle omat väylät, liikennesuunnitteluihanteen soveltaminen ei siksi kantakaupungissa oikein toimi.

----------


## Ketorin

> Modernissa kaupunkisuunnittelussa toki on mahdollista suunnitella kadut yhdelle pääliikennemuodolle. Silloin autoille rakennetaan moottoriteitä ja kokoojakatuja, metroille ja junille omat väylät, ratikalle oma katu ja jalankulkijatkin voidaan erottaa omille väylilleen.
> 
> Helsingin kantakaupunkia ei kuitenkaan ole suunniteltu noin "edistyksellisesti". Alueella asunnot, kaupat ja muutkin palvelut sijaitsevat katujen varsilla eikä kiinteistöille ole usein pääsyä kuin viereiseltä kadulta. Lähiömaisen, jokaiselle liikennemuodolle omat väylät, liikennesuunnitteluperiaatteen soveltaminen ei siksi kantakaupungissa oikein toimi.


Piti toistaa työkaverin hokema, että "Pietari on maailman ainoa kaupunki, joka on rakennettu suurkaupungiksi - kerralla tehty kadutkin riittävän leveiksi." Sitten muistin, että onhan siellä revitty puistokaistalla olevaa ratikkaraakin pois keskustassa, kun kolme kaistaa suuntaansa ei enää riittänyt...

----------


## hylje

> Alueella asunnot, kaupat ja muutkin palvelut sijaitsevat katujen varsilla eikä kiinteistöille ole usein pääsyä kuin viereiseltä kadulta. Lähiömaisen, jokaiselle liikennemuodolle omat väylät, liikennesuunnitteluihanteen soveltaminen ei siksi kantakaupungissa oikein toimi.


On melkoinen ero suunnitella kaupungin väyliä _ensisijaisesti_ yhdelle liikennemuodolle kuin suunnitella ne _pelkästään_ yhdelle liikennemuodolle. Eikä se raitioliikennettä hirveästi haittaa, vaikka joskus tonttiliikennettä kiskoja pitkin joskus kulkeekin. Sitä ei ole jonoksi asti, ja se väistää ratikkaa muutenkin.

Ensinnäkin Helsingissä on hyvin leveät kadut. Meillä on järjestään tilaa jalkakäytäville ja neljälle leveälle ajoneuvokaistalle. Se ei kuitenkaan riitä helsinkiläiselle suunnittelutavalle, jossa samalle tilavalle katukuilulle tungetaan sekä ratikkakaistat, autokaistat, pyöräkaistat, pysäköintikaistat, puurivit että jalkakäytävät. Tilaa riittäisi hyvin, jos katukuiluun tarvitsisi sijoittaa vain autokaistat, pysäköintikaistat, pyöräkaistat ja jalkakäytävät. Tai ratikkakaistat, autokaistat ja jalkakäytävät. Tavallista kapeammissa katukuiluissa joudutaan vain karsimaan lisää, jotta tila riittää. Esimerkiksi Kauppatorin nurkilla olevissa poikkeuksellisen kapeissa kaduissa on onnistuttu laittamaan vain yhden suunnan ratikat ja jalankulku samaan väylään.

Toisekseen Helsingissä on leveiden katujen lisäksi ruutukaava, joten kaiken liikenteen ei ole pakko päästä kaikista kaduista läpi. Kunhan sivukatuja pitkin jokin reitti löytyy. Viimeisen sata metriä voi kävellä, taluttaa pyörää tai tarvittaessa ajaa muulle liikenteelle tarkoitetun väylän kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikka mahtuu oikein hyvin kapeallekin kadulle. Ratikkakaistat ovat autokaistoja kapeampia.


Oikeastaan niiden ei pitäisi olla, jos halutaan, että ratikka kulkee ilman häiriöitä ja jos toisaalta halutaan, että autot pitävät edes joten kuten kiinni nopeusrajoituksista. Nyt autoille yritetään piirtää 3,5 m ja ratikoille jätetään usein alle 3 m, kun mittojen pitäisi olla toisin päin. Autoille riittää suoralla se 3 m vallan hyvin, jos nopeus on 30-40 km/h kun taas ratikka tarvitsisi 3,2 m häiriöttömään kulkuun.




> Juuri näin, Helsingin liikennesuunnitelmien periaate näyttää olevan juuri se "kaikkea kaikille, vaikka sitten huonosti ja hitaasti". Tottakai katuja pitäisi suunnitella, leveystä riippuen,  vain yhdelle tai kahdelle pääliikennemuodolle ja siellä missä ratikkaliikennettä on suunniteltu pitäisi vihdoinkin satsata sen sujuvuuden varaan eikä kaikenlaisiin kompromisseihin, varsinkin uusissa kaupunginosissa. Muuten ratikkaliikenteeseen investoidut varat menevät vain kankkulan kaivoon.


Juuri tässä on ongelman ydin minunkin mielestäni. Maailmalla pidettäisiin hirvittävänä tuhlailuna sitä touhua, joka Helsingissä on arkipäivää. Että ensin poltetaan valtava kasa rahaa kun investoidaan johonkin niin kalliiseen kuin raitiotie ja -vaunut, mutta sitten ei otetakaan siitä hyötyjä irti, vaan rampautetaan se investointi huonoilla ratkaisuilla. Ehkä kyse on jonkinlaisesta pohjoismaisesta yltiötasa-arvoisesta ajattelusta, jossa yritetään olla kaikille mieliksi sillä lopputuloksella, ettei kukaan ole tyytyväinen.

KSV:stä löytyy sellaisiakin suunnittelijoita, jotka ymmärtävät, millaisen liikenneympäristön raitiovaunu tarvitsee. Mutta heitä on määrällisesti vähän ja taitaa esimiesten tukikin puuttua. Helpompi siinä tilanteessa on mennä muodin mukaan ja käyttää paukut fillarikaistoihin.

Sanon tarkoituksella, että raitiovaunu tarvitsee tietynlaisen liikenneympäristön. Tekeehän tuo ilmaisu ratikasta vaativan  ja jonkin mielestä sen takia sitten jo huonon. Mutta tottahan se on. Ratikka on sidottu kiskoihinsa ja siten hyvin haavoittuva. Se on suuri, tehokas ja kätevä, mutta vain muiden tienkäyttäjien tuella. Jos muut asettuvat sitä vastaan, käy kuten Helsingiss on käynyt.

Kunhan päästään pari vuotta eteenpäin, helsinkiläinen liikennesuunnittelu asettuu aika naurunalaiseksi. Nyt voi vielä sanoa jupisijoille, että ulkomailla on niin erilaista ja meillä Suomessa on erikoisolosuhteet, mutta kun Tampere saa omat suunnitelmansa valmiiksi ja täytäntöön, niin siinä tulee monelle Stadin liikennesuunnittelijalle äitiä ikävä.




> Olisi kiva joskus saada jotain tietoa tuosta ratojen suunnitteluperusteista ja reunaehdoista, joidenka vuoksi rataverkosta pitää suunnitella tiukkoja mutkia ja ahtaita paikkoja täyteen. Sujuvuus ei ole ensisijainen asia  ei ratojen, eikä autojen väylien suunnittelussa. Jos tiedetään että raitiovaunut taipuu 15 metrin säteestä, niin ei kai se pidä olla suunnittelun lähtökohtana? Kun katsoo keskieuroopassa kuvattuja videoita raitiovaunun ohjaamosta tai sen takaa, voi huomata, että pysäkkien välillä voidaan ajaa lujaa myös siksi, että ratalinjat on suorempia kuin Helsingissä. Ehkäpä Raitio-lehteen saataisiin joskus artikkeli aiheesta rataverkon suunnittelu?


Erinomainen valokuva, ja erinomainen on myös kommentti siitä, ettei autoillekaan suunnitella katuja minimikaarresäteiden varaan. Mutta meidän mammuttiorganisaatiossa viesti ei mene perille. Uudet alueet suunnittelee pääosin arkkitehti, joka ei välttämättä ymmärrä liikennesuunnittelusta oikein mitään. Ne tykkäävät "ihmisenkokoisesta" mikä tarkoittaa liian kapeita katuja, vähän suoraa, paljon mutkaa, ahtaita kulmia ja puita joka paikkaan. Kun arkkitehti on piirtänyt, niin liikennesuunnittelijalla ei enää ole paljon sanottavaa  eikä välttämättä ammattitaitoakaan. Jossain vaiheessa paperit käyvät ratikkasuunnittelijallakin, mutta hankala siinä vaiheessa on vaatia kaikkea huonosti tehtyä uusiksi.

Tuota Ruoholahdenkatua, josta kuvasi on, seurasin aika läheltä ja sain itsekin sinne pieniä parannuksia aikaan. Siinä oli aika hirmuinen taistelu. Peruslähtökohta oli se sama, jota KSV yrittää tarjota vakiona aina: sinne vaan kiskot autokaistoille ja problem solved. Siinä tekivät virkamiehet viraston sisällä töitä tosissaan, että päästiin edes nykytilanteeseen  joka ei ole hyvä sekään, mutta todella paljon parempi kuin lähtökohta. Juuri tuossa kohtaa tuo mutkittelu ei hidasta, vaikka monessa muussa kohtaa, uusillakin radoilla (esim. Konepaja) mutkaradasta tulee paljon turhaa hidastusta.

Raitio-lehdessä ei voida kertoa raitioteiden suunnitteluperiaatteista Helsingissä, koska sellaisia ei ole. Eikö kuulosta uskomattomalta? Niin se kuitenkin on  melkein. Vuosikausia työn alla on ollut yhä edelleen keskeneräinen ja käsittääkseni käytännössä jäissä oleva Raitioliikenteen suunnittelukäsikirja, jonka olisi valmistuessaan tarkoitus esitellä kaikille asiantuntemusta tarvitseville virastoille ja niiden henkilökunnalle, miten raitiotie kuuluu suunnitella, millaisin mitoin, ja mitä tulee ottaa huomioon. Mutta ei sitä oikein kukaan edistä. Tuo "melkein" viittaa siihen, että jonkunlaiset alkeelliset mittaohjeet nytkin on olemassa, mutta ne ovat vanhat ja laadullisesti kamalat. Niiden mukaan kun tekee, niin tuloksena on juuri tuollaista liian tiukkojen kaarresäteiden ja liian ahtaiden kaistojen katastrofia  jonka sitten virkamies voi perustella sillä, että se täyttää ohjemitat ihan hyvin.

Kiskoista ja vaihteista sen verran, että kiskot ovat kaikki Helsinkiin tullessaan suoria ja ne taivutetaan täällä haluttuun säteeseen. Mikä tahansa säde siis onnistuu, ja HKL:n rataosasto tekee sellaiset kiskot, jotka katusuunnitelmaan on piirretty. Katusuunnitelma perustuu KSV:ssä tehtyyn liikennesuunnitelmaan, eli jos on liian tiukkaa, niin syyttävä sormi osoittaa KSV:tä. Vaihteita on muutamaa eri standardia, mutta käytännössä sillä ei ole merkitystä katusuunnittelun kannalta.

Tampereen raitiotien suunnitteluperiaatteista voisi lehdessä kertoakin, sillä sinne on tietysti laadittu suunnitteluperiaatteet sikäläisten virkamiesten tueksi. Vähän kateellinen tässä joutuu olemaan, kun niillä on periaatteet vaikkei ole edes rataa (vielä).

----------


## Ketorin

> Kiskoista ja vaihteista sen verran, että kiskot ovat kaikki Helsinkiin tullessaan suoria ja ne taivutetaan täällä haluttuun säteeseen. Mikä tahansa säde siis onnistuu, ja HKL:n rataosasto tekee sellaiset kiskot, jotka katusuunnitelmaan on piirretty.


Sitähän varten on nämä vehkeet Koskelan ratapuolella, ettei se vain olisi niiden outojen mihinkään menemättömien kiskojen ja vaunujen funktio rataosastolla, että niiden avulla taivutetaan valmista profiilia sivusaannassa? Voisiko itse asiassa ratapuolen laitteiston rajallisuus olla syy, miksei missään ole kunnon siirtymäkaarteita, vai onko se, kun rata on kerran sellaiseksi piirretty sata vuotta sitten, niin se täytyy sitten tehdä samoille sijoilleen joka kerta?

----------


## hsiitari

Olen muuttanut Helsinkiin syksyllä 1972 ja silloin tuli opiskelujen takia ajeltua raitiovaunulla tosi paljon. Tämä jo sen takia, että ensimmäisenä vuonna kuukausilippu oli sidottu tiettyyn raitiovaunulinjaan ja kun matkusti muilla linjoilla, niin rahastajalta piti ostaa 20 pennin hintainen lisälippu. Muistan sen aikaisen raitotieverkoston melko hyvin. Mitä on tapahtunut 40 vuodessa? Mutkaa mutkan perään, kiharaa kiharan perään. Vaihteisiin alhainen nopeusrajoitus ja keskustaan lisää ratoja ja *vaihteita*. Onkohan missään käynyt niin, että reittiä olisi oiottu, mutkaa suoristettu tai kiharaa vedetty suoraksi? Kaupungin asemakaavalle ei tietysti voida mitään. Helsinginkadun rata nykyiselle paikalle rautatien ali valmistui 1972 tai hieman sen jälkeen ja tätä olen halunnut aina kysyä: Miksi juuri alaspäin menevässä radassa on yhdensuuntaissiirtymä, mutta ylöspäin menevä radassa ei? Itse maallikkona olisin tehnyt juuri toisin päin. Aikoinaan vanhan seiskan pikku-Valmetit ja vastaavat ajoivat tuon alamäen vapaalla, mutta nykyisin kuljettajat näköjään koulutetaan jarruttelemaan jo ennen rautatien alitusta.

----------


## j-lu

Voisi myös kysyä, että miksi sillan itäpuoella on ylipäänsä niinkin jyrkkä mutka radassa, kun kerran tilaa olisi suorallekin radalle? Töölöön päin menevien kaistojen pohjoislaidalla on muutama metri liikennevihreää ja kivetystä ennen kevyen liikenteen väylää ja siltapilareita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisi myös kysyä, että miksi sillan itäpuoella on ylipäänsä niinkin jyrkkä mutka radassa, kun kerran tilaa olisi suorallekin radalle? Töölöön päin menevien kaistojen pohjoislaidalla on muutama metri liikennevihreää ja kivetystä ennen kevyen liikenteen väylää ja siltapilareita.


Tätä samaa olen ihmetellyt itsekin vuosikaudet. Ehkä en ihmettele nykyään, kun olen tullut perehtyneeksi moniin asioihin paremmin.

Perimmältään lienee kyse siitä, ettei kukaan hallitse kokonaisuuksia. Henkilöt, joiden vastuulla HKL on ollut, ovat olleet kiinnostuneet aivan muista asioista kuin raitioliikenteen kehittämisestä. Voi jopa olla, ettei heitä ole ollenkaan kiusannut se, että tehdään ratkaisuja, jotka hidastavat ja haittaavat raitioliikennettä sekä jotka ovat tehneet raitioliikenteestä kalliimpaa kuin aikaisemmin. Ovathan jotkut näistä henkilöistä suunnitelleet raitioliikenteen lopettamista, mutta joutuneet sittemmin vasten tahtoaan pyörittämään ja sietämään ratikoita.

Löytyy tietenkin käytännöllisiäkin syitä. Arkkitehti tykkää siitä, että katulinjat ovat suoria. Välttämätön este on kuitenkin pakko väistää, joten kun se tehdään kuten Hesarin alamäessä, siitä on vähiten haittaa esteettiselle suorien linjojen rakastajille. Radanrakennuskäytäntö on Helsingissä ollut vähän kuin pienoisrautatien tekoa. Eli tehdään suoria ja kaarevia raidepalasia. Sillä konstilla on vaikea tehdä Hesarin siltatolpan väistämistä sellaisin kaarresätein ja siirtymäkaartein, ettei niillä ole vaikutusta vaunun nopeuteen. Siltatolpan paikkaa taas ei tietenkään voi muuttaa, koska paikassa sattuu olemaan niin, että etelän puolella on tontti, jonka reunaan tulee eteläisin kaista, ja siitä lähdetään sitten laskemaan edelleen. Tolpan kuuluu em. esteettisistä syistä olla kaistojen keskellä, vaikka sen olisi voinut laittaa myös pohjoisen ratikan raiteen pohjoispuolelle, autokaistan ja raiteen väliin. Mutta silloin olisi pitänyt tehdä autokaistaan tuo mutka, mikä ei tietenkään tule kysymykseen, vaikka autoissa onkin ne kuuluisat kääntyvät pyörät.

Voipa taustalla olla vielä sananmukaisesti kieroon kasvanut turvallisuusajattelu. Jos raide olisi suora, niin silloinhan siitä voisi tosiaan rullata vapaalla. Mutta kun pannaan alamäen pohjalle mutka, niin kuljettajan on pakko jarruttaa, jottei aja vaunuaan kiskoilta. Ylämäen suuntaan ei ole riskiä, ja on vain hyvä, kun on ratikallakin mahdollisuus ottaa vauhtia mäkeen. Ihan kuin ratikka ei muuten pääsisi mäkeä ylös, vaikka joutuukin aina pysähtymään mäen päällä ylämäkeen liikennevaloihin, jotta autojen ei tarvitse vaan saavat ajaa ensin kiskojen yli vasemmalle.

Huono päivä? No joo, pitäisi olla kesä, mutta on kylmä ja sataa.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## late-

> Voisi myös kysyä, että miksi sillan itäpuoella on ylipäänsä niinkin jyrkkä mutka radassa, kun kerran tilaa olisi suorallekin radalle?


Rataverkon inventoinnin mukaan pohjoisen raiteen s-mutkan kaarteiden säde on 500 metriä. Ei niiden ihan kamalasti pitäisi haitata menoa, jos ne on tehty oikein.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ylämäen suuntaan ei ole riskiä, ja on vain hyvä, kun on ratikallakin mahdollisuus ottaa vauhtia mäkeen. Ihan kuin ratikka ei muuten pääsisi mäkeä ylös, vaikka joutuukin aina pysähtymään mäen päällä ylämäkeen liikennevaloihin, jotta autojen ei tarvitse vaan saavat ajaa ensin kiskojen yli vasemmalle.


Mäen päälle on nykyisin saatu - ainakin helsinkiläisittäin - kohtalaisen toimiva raitiovaunujen valoetuisuus, jossa on paitsi erittäin reilu päävalon pidennys niin myös välivalovaihe tarvittaessa. Jos kuljettaja yhtään osaa lukea liikennevalokiertoa, selviää tuosta pysähtymättä, hidastaa toki joutuu yhä usein.

----------


## j-lu

> Rataverkon inventoinnin mukaan pohjoisen raiteen s-mutkan kaarteiden säde on 500 metriä. Ei niiden ihan kamalasti pitäisi haitata menoa, jos ne on tehty oikein.


En kaarresäteistä tai oikein tekemisestä tiedä, mutta mutka on sitä luokkaa, että kuskit siihen jarruttavat ja jos jarruttavat liian vähän, niin mummot ja diakonissalaitokselta mukaan tulleet sekakäyttäjät kaatuilevat.

----------


## petteri

> En kaarresäteistä tai oikein tekemisestä tiedä, mutta mutka on sitä luokkaa, että kuskit siihen jarruttavat ja jos jarruttavat liian vähän, niin mummot ja diakonissalaitokselta mukaan tulleet sekakäyttäjät kaatuilevat.


Tuo voi riippua nopeudestakin, tuossa kohdassa ratikka ajanee aika helposti alamäkeen ylinopeutta.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tuo voi riippua nopeudestakin, tuossa kohdassa ratikka ajanee aika helposti alamäkeen ylinopeutta.


Raitiovaunulla ei pysty tiettävästi ajamaan lujempaa kuin 60 km/h. Kyllä tuollaisessa paikassa rata tulisi suunnitella sen mukaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Rataverkon inventoinnin mukaan pohjoisen raiteen s-mutkan kaarteiden säde on 500 metriä. Ei niiden ihan kamalasti pitäisi haitata menoa, jos ne on tehty oikein.


Eivätkä haittaakaan. Jopa Variotramilla tuosta voi ajaa ratatekniikan puolesta 40-50 km/h varsin kivuttomasti. Syy miksi sillan kohdalla hidastetaan on ajolangan ripustus. Suuremmilla nopeuksilla lanka voi heilua niin voimakkaasti, että se osuu sillan kattoon, mistä syntyvä kipinöinti kuluttaa sekä ajolankaa että virroittimen hiiltä. Suositeltava ajonopeus on 30 km/h. Jyrkässä alamäessä vaunun nopeus ehtii nousta helposti viidenkympin päälle, joten jo neljään kymppiinkin laskeminen tuntuu varsin voimakkaalta hidastamiselta. Syytä siihen, miksi ajolangan ripustus on tuollainen, en tiedä. Ehkä se on vain yksinkertaisempi, helpompi ja halvempi. Aika kova rasitus ripustusvaijereihin kuitenkin kohdistuu, sillä muistissa on useampi tapaus viime vuosilta kun jokin alikulun vaijereista on pettänyt.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Suositeltava ajonopeus on 30 km/h.


Tässä kohtaa käyttäisin kyllä vielä alhaisempaa nopeutta, n 20 - 25 km/h.

----------


## late-

> Syy miksi sillan kohdalla hidastetaan on ajolangan ripustus. Suuremmilla nopeuksilla lanka voi heilua niin voimakkaasti, että se osuu sillan kattoon, mistä syntyvä kipinöinti kuluttaa sekä ajolankaa että virroittimen hiiltä.


Tosiaan. Tämän olinkin unohtanut.

----------


## 339-DF

Voisiko sen ajolangan ripustaa jotenkin toisin niin, että korkeampi nopeus olisi mahdollinen? Sillan korkeus rajoittaa, tuo taitaa olla matalimpia ajolankoja koko verkolla, mistä ainakin maallikkona tulee pääteltyä, että ripustuksessa on omat haasteensa.

----------


## GM 5

> Voisiko sen ajolangan ripustaa jotenkin toisin niin, että korkeampi nopeus olisi mahdollinen? Sillan korkeus rajoittaa, tuo taitaa olla matalimpia ajolankoja koko verkolla, mistä ainakin maallikkona tulee pääteltyä, että ripustuksessa on omat haasteensa.


Miten olisi kiinteä ajo"lanka" tai enemmänkin virtakisko niin kuin esim Berliinin päärautatieaseman alemman tason raiteilla?

kuva

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Voisiko sen ajolangan ripustaa jotenkin toisin niin, että korkeampi nopeus olisi mahdollinen? Sillan korkeus rajoittaa, tuo taitaa olla matalimpia ajolankoja koko verkolla, mistä ainakin maallikkona tulee pääteltyä, että ripustuksessa on omat haasteensa.





> Miten olisi kiinteä ajo"lanka" tai enemmänkin virtakisko niin kuin esim Berliinin päärautatieaseman alemman tason raiteilla?
> 
> kuva


Muistelen, että kiintoajojohtimista oli puhetta raitiolinja 8:n kehittämisprojektin yhteydessä, mutta asia ei näköjään jostain syystä päätynyt toimenpidekortteihin asti. Sellainen muistikuva minulla kuitenkin on, etteivät HKL:n edustajat olisi silloin tyrmänneet ideaa. Tarkempi toteutus täytäyisi tietysti suunnitella erikseen, jos homma lähtee toteukseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten olisi kiinteä ajo"lanka" tai enemmänkin virtakisko niin kuin esim Berliinin päärautatieaseman alemman tason raiteilla?
> 
> kuva


Ei tarvitse lähteä edes niinkään kauas, kiinteä johdin (kisko) löytyy ratkaisuna Kehäradan lentoaseman tunnelistakin. Sitä voi käydä katsomassa esimerkiksi lentoaseman rautatieasemalla.

----------


## Compact

Tampereen johdinautoilla oli myös kiintoajojohdinkiskot ratapihan alitustunnelin katossa. Siis jo vanha keksintö Suomessa...

----------


## GM 5

> Ei tarvitse lähteä edes niinkään kauas, kiinteä johdin (kisko) löytyy ratkaisuna Kehäradan lentoaseman tunnelistakin. Sitä voi käydä katsomassa esimerkiksi lentoaseman rautatieasemalla.


Minulle Berliini on lähempänä kuin Helsinki  :Wink: 

EDIT: tai siis tässä tapauksessa Vantaa..

----------


## aki

Jo jonkin aikaa on Bulevardia pitkin kulkevan ratikkalinjan 6/T meno ollut iltaruuhkassa todella takkuista välillä Freda-Kalevankatu Hietalahden suuntaan. Viimeksi tänään seistiin Ekbergin ja Aleksanterin teatterin välillä lähes 15 minuuttia! Hietalahdenrannassa autojono ei liiku juuri minnekään ja siinä samassa jonossa seisoo sitten myös 6:n ratikat ja 20:n bussit. Tilanne heijastuu tietysti myös toiseen suuntaan. Tänäänkin lähes kaikki matkustajat jäivät pois Aleks.teatt. Pysäkillä, koska kävellen pääsi nopeammin perille.

LOK:n mukaan viimeaikainen tilanne on seurausta Mechelininkadulla tehtävistä katu -ja viemäritöistä jonka takia autoilijat yrittävät kiertää mm. Bulsan ja Hietalahdenrannan kautta Länärille. Sama tilanne on oikeastaan nyt koko Kampissa jossa ongelmissa ovat kaikki Runeberginkatua kulkevat linjat. Niiden kulku Kamppiin hyytyy täysin Kauppakorkean kohdalle josta edetään etanan tahtia kohti Kamppia. Useat bussit jättävätkin matkustajat jo kauppiksen kohdalla pois josta pääsee kävellen nopeammin Kamppiin.

Itse olen ihmetellyt kun 6:n vaunuja ajetaan T-tunnuksella Länsiterminaaliin Bulsan kautta, vaikka ruuhka Hietalahdessa on niin massiivinen ettei takeita laivaan ehtimisestä ole. Joitakin 6T-vuoroja onkin ajettu terminaaliin 9:n reittiä. Vaikka sielläkin jonotetaan ruuhkassa Ruoholahdenkadun pätkällä, niin silti Kampin reitti vetää huomattavasti paremmin. Mielestäni olisi syytä joko ohjata kaikki 6T:t iltaruuhka aikaan Kampin kautta terminaalille tai sitten ajaa vuorot peruskutosina Hietalahteen jolloin laivamatkustajat ei turhaan näihin eksyisi.  HKL/HSL on kyllä hoitanut tiedottamisen todella huonosti tästä meneillään olevasta liikennesumpusta Kampin ja Hietalahden alueella.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mielestäni olisi syytä joko ohjata kaikki 6T:t iltaruuhka aikaan Kampin kautta terminaalille tai sitten ajaa vuorot peruskutosina Hietalahteen jolloin laivamatkustajat ei turhaan näihin eksyisi.  HKL/HSL on kyllä hoitanut tiedottamisen todella huonosti tästä meneillään olevasta liikennesumpusta Kampin ja Hietalahden alueella.


Eipä ne laivamatkustajat taida muutenkaan 6T:hen eksyä. Eritoten psykologisessa mielessä kiertomatka on niin suuri, että mieluummin ängetään tupaten täysiin yseihin kuin vieressä seisovaan tyhjään kutoseen. Toisekseen merkittävä osa laivamatkustajista tulee Kampin suunnalta, eikä 6T palvele tässä tarkoituksessa ollenkaan. Oikeaa laivamatkustajien palvelua olisi tarjota lisäkapasiteettia siellä missä sitä tarvitaan, mutta hösselin pöydällä on keksitty taloudellisesti halpa 6T-ratkaisu, joka paperilla ehkä näyttää hyvältä ratkaisulta, käytännössä se ei sitä ole.

----------


## petteri

> Eipä ne laivamatkustajat taida muutenkaan 6T:hen eksyä. Eritoten psykologisessa mielessä kiertomatka on niin suuri, että mieluummin ängetään tupaten täysiin yseihin kuin vieressä seisovaan tyhjään kutoseen. Toisekseen merkittävä osa laivamatkustajista tulee Kampin suunnalta, eikä 6T palvele tässä tarkoituksessa ollenkaan. Oikeaa laivamatkustajien palvelua olisi tarjota lisäkapasiteettia siellä missä sitä tarvitaan, mutta hösselin pöydällä on keksitty taloudellisesti halpa 6T-ratkaisu, joka paperilla ehkä näyttää hyvältä ratkaisulta, käytännössä se ei sitä ole.


Laivamatkustuksen kysyntäpiikit ovat selvästi terminaalilta keskustaan päin ja liittyvät laivojen tuloihin. Toiseen suuntaan matkustajavirta on paljon tasaisempi. Terminaalilla 6T täyttyy käsittääkseni ihan mukavasti.

----------


## aki

> Eipä ne laivamatkustajat taida muutenkaan 6T:hen eksyä. Eritoten psykologisessa mielessä kiertomatka on niin suuri, että mieluummin ängetään tupaten täysiin yseihin kuin vieressä seisovaan tyhjään kutoseen. Toisekseen merkittävä osa laivamatkustajista tulee Kampin suunnalta, eikä 6T palvele tässä tarkoituksessa ollenkaan. Oikeaa laivamatkustajien palvelua olisi tarjota lisäkapasiteettia siellä missä sitä tarvitaan, mutta hösselin pöydällä on keksitty taloudellisesti halpa 6T-ratkaisu, joka paperilla ehkä näyttää hyvältä ratkaisulta, käytännössä se ei sitä ole.


Rautatieasemalta 6T:n kyytiin nousee välillä yllättävän paljonkin laivamatkustajia varsinkin jos ysi on mennyt muutamaa minuuttia aiemmin.*Sama juttu myös jos 6T sattuu tulemaan ennen ysiä niin kyllä siihen mennään vaikka perässä tulisi ysi 2-3 minuutin kuluttua. Varsinkin muualta tulevat turistit katsovat vain vaunun linjakyltissä lukevaa tekstiä LÄNSITERMINAALI, eivätkä sen kummemmin mieti mitä reittiä vaunu kulkee. Olen kyllä aivan samaa mieltä että Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Länsiterminaali reitille kaivattaisiin lisää kapasiteettia. Onneksi suurin osa ysin kalustosta on välipalaniveliä mutta välillä seassa näkyy myös kaalimatoja jotka ovat surkean ahdasta kalustoa raskaasti kuormitetulle linjalle. Kaikkein paras vaunu ysi lle olisi varmasti jatkossa Artic.

----------


## PepeB

> Rautatieasemalta 6T:n kyytiin nousee välillä yllättävän paljonkin laivamatkustajia varsinkin jos ysi on mennyt muutamaa minuuttia aiemmin.*Sama juttu myös jos 6T sattuu tulemaan ennen ysiä niin kyllä siihen mennään vaikka perässä tulisi ysi 2-3 minuutin kuluttua. Varsinkin muualta tulevat turistit katsovat vain vaunun linjakyltissä lukevaa tekstiä LÄNSITERMINAALI, eivätkä sen kummemmin mieti mitä reittiä vaunu kulkee. Olen kyllä aivan samaa mieltä että Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Länsiterminaali reitille kaivattaisiin lisää kapasiteettia. Onneksi suurin osa ysin kalustosta on välipalaniveliä mutta välillä seassa näkyy myös kaalimatoja jotka ovat surkean ahdasta kalustoa raskaasti kuormitetulle linjalle. Kaikkein paras vaunu ysi lle olisi varmasti jatkossa Artic.


Variot ovat täydellisiä juuri ysille. Matalalattia ei hidasta sitä viinan ja laukkujen lastaamista ratikkaan, lattiatilaa on suhteellisen paljon ja ne ovat avaria. Artic on todella ahdas varioihin verrattuna, ja ongelman tekee myös telien vuoksi korokkeella olevat istuimet, jonka vuoksi käytävä jää sellaiseksi kuiluksi, joka on helppo tukkia täysin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaikkein paras vaunu ysi lle olisi varmasti jatkossa Artic.


Siinä olisi tilaa myös matkatavaroille.

Raili toteuttaa Länsiterminaalin liikenteen kolmella 10 minuutin välein kulkevalla linjalla. On mielenkiintoista nähdä aikanaan, kuinka paljon kasi vie matkustajia keskustalinjoilta. Se olisi viisain valinta käytännössä kaikille niille, jotka asuvat pk-seudulla mutta eivät ydinkeskustassa. On kai mukavampaa matkustaa kasilla Oopperalle, Sörnäisiin ym. ja vaihtaa siellä kuin raahata niitä matkatavaroita vilkkaissa keskustaterminaaleissa.

Mutta välitilanne huolettaa. Jos aikataulut pitävät, niin meillä on vain muutaman vuoden kuluttua Länsiterminaaliin 10 min välein kulkeva seiska ja that's it. Ysi kulkee Välimerenkatua Saukonpaateen, eivätkä 8 ja 9 pääse vielä terminaalille, kun Atlantinkatua ei ole. Ja 6 kulkee uutta Telakkakadun rataa, jolloin nykyinen 6T purkautuu. Minusta tuo vaatisi kiireaikoina kyllä 10 min välein kulkevia lisäseiskoja, jotka käännettäisin ympäri vaikkapa Hakaniemessä. Se lyhyen aikaa Kruununhaan kautta kiertänyt 9X suurine silmukkoineen oli vähän hassu.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mutta välitilanne huolettaa. Jos aikataulut pitävät, niin meillä on vain muutaman vuoden kuluttua Länsiterminaaliin 10 min välein kulkeva seiska ja that's it. Ysi kulkee Välimerenkatua Saukonpaateen, eivätkä 8 ja 9 pääse vielä terminaalille, kun Atlantinkatua ei ole. Ja 6 kulkee uutta Telakkakadun rataa, jolloin nykyinen 6T purkautuu.


Eikös tässä tapauksessa voitaisi jatkaa vitosta Länsiterminaalille?

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös tässä tapauksessa voitaisi jatkaa vitosta Länsiterminaalille?


Miksei sitä kartalla olisikin kätevä jatkaa, mutta mahtavatko tarpeet eli liikennöintiajat osua yksiin molemmissa satamissa? Tulee kalliiksi ajaa Katajanokalle asti turhaan, vaikkei se vaatisikaan kuin yhden lisävuoron.

----------


## Minä vain

> Miksei sitä kartalla olisikin kätevä jatkaa, mutta mahtavatko tarpeet eli liikennöintiajat osua yksiin molemmissa satamissa? Tulee kalliiksi ajaa Katajanokalle asti turhaan, vaikkei se vaatisikaan kuin yhden lisävuoron.


Katajanokalta lähtee ma-la laiva kello 11.30, 17.30 ja 21.30 ja saapuu 10.10, 10.40 ja 20.30; osan aikaa siis tuon raitiovaunulinjan kannattaisi ajaa vain Länsiterminaalille ja osan aikaa molempiin kun Katajanokalle tulee laiva.

----------


## iiko

> Itse olen ihmetellyt kun 6:n vaunuja ajetaan T-tunnuksella Länsiterminaaliin Bulsan kautta, vaikka ruuhka Hietalahdessa on niin massiivinen ettei takeita laivaan ehtimisestä ole. Joitakin 6T-vuoroja onkin ajettu terminaaliin 9:n reittiä. Vaikka sielläkin jonotetaan ruuhkassa Ruoholahdenkadun pätkällä, niin silti Kampin reitti vetää huomattavasti paremmin. Mielestäni olisi syytä joko ohjata kaikki 6T:t iltaruuhka aikaan Kampin kautta terminaalille tai sitten ajaa vuorot peruskutosina Hietalahteen jolloin laivamatkustajat ei turhaan näihin eksyisi.  HKL/HSL on kyllä hoitanut tiedottamisen todella huonosti tästä meneillään olevasta liikennesumpusta Kampin ja Hietalahden alueella.


Ajettaisiinko sitten samalla normi-kutosia vai pitäisikö Hietalahti jättää paitsioon silloin kun ajellaan Länsisatamaan? Hietalahdentorin liepeillä on muuten aika paljon työmatkalaisia sekä mm. iso AMK:n yksikkö palveltavana. 

Mitä tulee satamamatkustajiin, niin kyllä ne ovat 6T:n löytäneet ihan molempiin suuntiin. Iltapäivisin on Arabian suuntakin täynnä selkeästi laivalta tulijoista. Jos Bulevardi tukkeutuu Meklun takia, niin se on enemmän liikenteenohjauksellinen ongelma: Ilmeisesti Meklua korvaavia reittejä ei pahemmin ole. Toisaalta on Bule iltapäivästä ollut välillä aika tukossa ilman muita satunnaisia ongelmiakin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Katajanokalta lähtee ma-la laiva kello 11.30, 17.30 ja 21.30 ja saapuu 10.10, 10.40 ja 20.30; osan aikaa siis tuon raitiovaunulinjan kannattaisi ajaa vain Länsiterminaalille ja osan aikaa molempiin kun Katajanokalle tulee laiva.


Pitkän vitosen ongelma lienee juuri 339-DF:n mainitsemissa poikkeavissa tarpeissa terminaalien välillä. Aamulla kysyntää on Länsiterminaalissa, kun taas Katajanokalla on vielä ihan hiljaista. Aamupäivällä tilanne kääntyy toisinpäin. Iltapäivällä tarve Länsiterminaalilla kestää useamman tunnin pitempään ja illallakaan laivojen tuloajat eivät täsmää kovin hyvin. 10 minuutin vuorovälillä pitkä vitonen vaatisi kuusi vuoroa. Tokihan linjaa voisi pilkkoa liikennöintitarpeen mukaan palasiin 5B LTR-Kauppatori ja 5C KTR - Rautatieasema silloin kun koko kierrosta ei olisi tarvetta ajaa (parin vuoron säästö näinä aikoina), mutta matkustajan kannalta homma menisi varmaan turhan sekavaksi. Pitkän vitosen myötä toki 6T:n vuorot ja ysin ruuhkat voitaisiin karsia pois ja saada täten hiukan takaisin liikennöintikustannuksissa edellyttäen että vitoset ja ysit tahdistuisivat hyvin keskenään.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Pitkän vitosen ongelma lienee juuri 339-DF:n mainitsemissa poikkeavissa tarpeissa terminaalien välillä. Aamulla kysyntää on Länsiterminaalissa, kun taas Katajanokalla on vielä ihan hiljaista. Aamupäivällä tilanne kääntyy toisinpäin. Iltapäivällä tarve Länsiterminaalilla kestää useamman tunnin pitempään ja illallakaan laivojen tuloajat eivät täsmää kovin hyvin. 10 minuutin vuorovälillä pitkä vitonen vaatisi kuusi vuoroa. Tokihan linjaa voisi pilkkoa liikennöintitarpeen mukaan palasiin 5B LTR-Kauppatori ja 5C KTR - Rautatieasema silloin kun koko kierrosta ei olisi tarvetta ajaa (parin vuoron säästö näinä aikoina), mutta matkustajan kannalta homma menisi varmaan turhan sekavaksi. Pitkän vitosen myötä toki 6T:n vuorot ja ysin ruuhkat voitaisiin karsia pois ja saada täten hiukan takaisin liikennöintikustannuksissa edellyttäen että vitoset ja ysit tahdistuisivat hyvin keskenään.


Miltä kuulostaisi vaihtoehto, jossa viitonen ajaisi reittiä Merisotilaantori-Länsiterminaali ja 5T Katajanokan terminaalilta Länsiterminaaliin? Nelonen voisi ajaa vaikka reittiä Munkka-Kolmikulma. Tällöin saataisiin erillinen "satamalinja", ja tämän linjan kalustosta voitaisiin esimerkiksi poistaa penkkejä, jotta matkatavarat mahtuvat paremmin mukaan.

----------


## Ketorin

> Miltä kuulostaisi vaihtoehto, jossa viitonen ajaisi reittiä Merisotilaantori-Länsiterminaali ja 5T Katajanokan terminaalilta Länsiterminaaliin? Nelonen voisi ajaa vaikka reittiä Munkka-Kolmikulma. Tällöin saataisiin erillinen "satamalinja", ja tämän linjan kalustosta voitaisiin esimerkiksi poistaa penkkejä, jotta matkatavarat mahtuvat paremmin mukaan.


Eh, nelonen voisi ajaa kirurgille, jolloin kympin voisi siirtää linjoille.

Myöskin tämä vitosen sijoittelu ei ole ei ole aivan täydellinen. Kuten on monta kertaa todettu, länsiterminaalin liikenne ei sovi hyvin yhteen katajanokan kanssa, joten järkevintä on suunnitella sille suunnalle joku oma ratkaisu (esim. Hakaniemeen lyhennetty 9T). 

5 voisi alkaa merisotilaantorilta ja 5T, jatkaen matkaansa Mikonkadun kautta rautatieasemalle, siitä Simonkadulle, jotta Kampin kaukoliikenneterminaali tulisi hyvin palveltua. Linjan käännön voisi järjestää joissain ihan uudessa kääntöpaikassa, vaikkapa Töölöntorilla.

 :Laughing:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tokihan linjaa voisi pilkkoa liikennöintitarpeen mukaan palasiin 5B LTR-Kauppatori ja 5C KTR - Rautatieasema silloin kun koko kierrosta ei olisi tarvetta ajaa (parin vuoron säästö näinä aikoina), mutta matkustajan kannalta homma menisi varmaan turhan sekavaksi. Pitkän vitosen myötä toki 6T:n vuorot ja ysin ruuhkat voitaisiin karsia pois ja saada täten hiukan takaisin liikennöintikustannuksissa edellyttäen että vitoset ja ysit tahdistuisivat hyvin keskenään.


Minä en näe tässä mitään ongelmaa: kaupallisesti linja pitää vain jakaa kahdelle eri numerolle ja numeroa vaihdetaan tarvittaessa lennossa. Kun vaikka numerolla 5 varustettu vaunu päätyy aina Katajonkan terminaaliin ja 11 Länsisatamaan, niin systeemi on matkustajille riittävän selkeä. Toiseen suuntaan mennessä kyytiin noustaan terminaalilta ja siellä on asian kanssa vieläkin vähemmän sekaannuksen mahdollisuutta. Hankala tällainen numerointi on vain paikallisille asukkaille, joista joku haluaisi mennä vaikkapa Katajanokalta Jätkään tätä linjaa hyödyntäen, mutta joukkoliikenteen vakikäyttäjiltä voi odottaa turistia parempaa tietoa järjestelmän toiminnasta ja sitä paitsi vahingon sattuessa ei siitä seuraa muuta, kuin ylimääräinen vaihto Rautatieasemalla.

----------

